# V I L L E



## Derk (4. Oktober 2005)

Da seit einigenWochen immer wieder durch die Ville getourt wird, mache ich mal diesen Thread auf, nachdem Tomadi nicht mehr der "Anfänger aus Brühl" ist.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Derk (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe mal den 6.10. in das LMB gestellt. Bin gespannt auf die Reaktionen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slotrace (4. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

bin immer auf der suche nach "Villetrails". Meine mir bekannten werden ich in der nächsten Zeit mal zusammentragen. Format: GPX ggf. mit Karte als Gif oder Jpeg.

Wer noch Trails kennt oder haben möchte, PN an mich. 

Gruß
Slotrace


----------



## wolli101 (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

leider werde ich 17:30 nicht schaffen, da meine Bahn - sofern sie denn mal pünktlich kommt - mich frühestens um 17:45 in Brühl absetzt  . Ich wäre aber an einer Tour am Samstag oder besser am Sonntag interessiert.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## mahatma (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich auch, da ich Donnerstag noch Nachtschicht habe und mir das zu knapp wird.

@ Derk
Es heißt Kierberg und nicht -dorf, das ist woanders!


----------



## Derk (5. Oktober 2005)

Tour am 6.10.05

@ mahatma :  Danke für den "Berg" - Hinweis
                    Schade, dass Du nicht mitmachen kannst am Donnerstag​@bestson und Wolli101 :  Wir könnten die Startzeit von meiner Seite aus       aber auch auf 18:00 Uhr verlegen, damit wolli101 mitmachen kann​


----------



## wolli101 (5. Oktober 2005)

Sorry, aber ich falle aus. Ich habe eben mein Radl zerlegt um eine neue Bremse zu montieren und habe festgestellt, dass nicht alle Teile passen. Zum Zusammenbau mit den alten Teilen habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust und zu guter Letzt habe ich auch noch festgestellt, dass es mir zum ersten mal seit vielen Jahren gelungen ist einen Steuersatz kaputt zu fahren. Ich hoffe ich kriege die Kiste bis zum Wochenende wieder hin, ansonsten falle ich leider ein paar Tage länger aus.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Derk (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich wünsche Dir erfolgreiches Schrauben.
Gruß
Derk


----------



## hama687 (6. Oktober 2005)

wörde auch gerne mal mitfahren wenn du mal ne tour am sonntag oder so anbietest wördest mfg alex


----------



## bestson (6. Oktober 2005)

moin derk!
hatte mich für heute abend eingetragen.geht da noch was?falls du es dir anders überlegen solltest, könntest du mir dann ´ne sms (0160/98484505) schicken?
mfg 
bestson


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Oktober 2005)

Kleiner Hinweis aus dem Süden: Genau wie zu Euerer Tour heute hat sich auch bei uns für 17.15 Uhr "Monty98" als Mitfahrer eingetragen. Der Biker wohnt jedoch in Graz und hat sich selbst - nach eigenem Bekunden - nirgendwo ins LMB eingeschrieben. 

Nach "derMax" nunmehr der zweite Fall....  also nicht am Treffpunkt warten, sondern abfahren... und viel Spaß bei dem tollen Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (6. Oktober 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Hinweis aus dem Süden: Genau wie zu Euerer Tour heute hat sich auch bei uns für 17.15 Uhr "Monty98" als Mitfahrer eingetragen. Der Biker wohnt jedoch in Graz und hat sich selbst - nach eigenem Bekunden - nirgendwo ins LMB eingeschrieben.
> 
> Nach "derMax" nunmehr der zweite Fall....  also nicht am Treffpunkt warten, sondern abfahren... und viel Spaß bei dem tollen Wetter!


Danke für den Hinweis !!
Auch Euch  "im Süden" viel Spass  und lange gutes Licht.
Gruß
Derk


----------



## Derk (6. Oktober 2005)

um 18:00 Uhr trafen sich vor dem Kaierbahnhof in Brühl-Kierberg :

Bestson (alias Andre´)
Marius (11 Jahre und Sohn von Derk)
Derk

Bei schönstem Sonnenschein erklammen wir dann den für mich bisher schönsten Aufstieg zur Ville (durch Kierberg durch ;westlich an Vochem vorbei immer weiter nordwestlich RichtungLuxemburger Straße, dann über dem Trail entlang der kleinen Seen zurück nach Heide.  Heider Bergsee, Schluchtsee  , Untersee , Mittlerer und Oberer See wurden noch bei hellem  Licht umfahren.  Als wir dann am Donatusbahnhof bei Liblar ankamen, dämmerte es schon kräftig. Trotzdem fand ich die Spielwiese am Rand der Ville nach Bliesheim hin, wo sich Marius und Bestson bestens amüsierten.

Stockdunkel war es dann geworden.  Nachdem sich die Unterführung beim Birkhof mit großem Erfolg vor mir versteckte, fuhren wir dann über die Bundesstraße zurück nach Brühl. War wegen der hohen Geschwindigkeit auch ganz nett. 
Um 20:30 Uhr waren wir nach 34 km wieder bei den Autos,  mußten aber auf eine Einkehr im Kaiserbahnhof heute verzichten; das soll aber zukünftig die Ausnahme sein.

Danke schön,Bestson, es hat mit Dir viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## bestson (6. Oktober 2005)

der dank geht pw an dich zurück!
war eine landschaftlich sehr nette gegend,die man so nur zu fuß oder eben mit dem bike sehen kann.
auch der familiäre charakter der tour hat mir gut gefallen  
mit dem 22.okt muß ich mal sehen, was sich da machen läßt...ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich an diesem termin andere kapazitäten zu mobilisieren  
schönen abend noch 
bestson


----------



## mahatma (7. Oktober 2005)

Dann frag ich doch gleich mal nach, wie es am Sonntag um 14.00 Uhr aussieht?
Treffpunkt wäre der Wasserturm!


----------



## Derk (7. Oktober 2005)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> Dann frag ich doch gleich mal nach, wie es am Sonntag um 14.00 Uhr aussieht?
> Treffpunkt wäre der Wasserturm!


Hallo Mahatma,

stell diesen Termin  doch gleich selbst ins LMB.

Ich kann aber nicht - ich bin in Holland.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## wolli101 (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

im Prinzip bin ich dabei, hab mir aber gestern wohl mal wieder die Rüsselpest eingefangen. Wenn die Halsschmerzen weg sind bin ich dabei.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (7. Oktober 2005)

> Dann frag ich doch gleich mal nach, wie es am Sonntag um 14.00 Uhr aussieht?



Hätte auch mal wieder Interesse an der Ville, bräuchte nur ortskundige Guides.

Steht 09.10 14.00 Uhr am Wasserturm ??

Macht ein ortskundiger nen Termin auf ??


----------



## mahatma (8. Oktober 2005)

Termin steht, ist auch eingetragen.
Ortskundig bin ich selber.   
Dann bis morgen!


----------



## mahatma (8. Oktober 2005)

Dann halte mer ma fest:
Es fahren morgen:
- Marcel
- Balu
- Wolli
- Kathrin
- Jürgen

Freu mich auf euch....


----------



## mahatma (9. Oktober 2005)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> Dann halte mer ma fest:
> Es fahren morgen:
> - Marcel
> - Balu
> ...



...und bestson,

das wären dann 6 Leute. Eine bunte Mischung aus Schalten und singlespeedern.
Wird sicher lustig!


----------



## Balu. (9. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht bringe ich noch jemanden mit, hat mich bis jetzt nicht zurückgerufen... wäre auch ein Schalter (Rohloff)


----------



## bestson (9. Oktober 2005)

war mal wieder ne richtich schöne tour um die kirche  
fand auch ganz vernünftig, daß nach dem gestrigen kopf und rahmenbruch einige der truppe an der bezwingung des steinbruches mit gut gemeinten argumenten zurückgehalten wurden  
bin mal gespannt auf die fotos!
btw: habe beim radvomautodachpacken(...) eine häßliche beule im mantel gesehen...gut das unterwegs nix passiert ist...
werde mich mal morgen aufmachen,ein paar vwernünftige mäntel ran zu ziehen.
bis denne, ihr chaoten!  
bestson


----------



## Balu. (9. Oktober 2005)

Bilder der heutigen Tour findest du hier.


----------



## bestson (9. Oktober 2005)

-lichen dank.häte ich sonst nich gefunden!


----------



## 50189K (9. Oktober 2005)

bestson schrieb:
			
		

> -lichen dank.häte ich sonst nich gefunden!


hätte ich sonst jetzt gepostet  verlaufe mich zZ nicht wirklich oft hier hin.


Edith hat noch den direkten Link zu den Bildern:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


das waren wir heute:






von links nach rechts:
Kathrin (aka 50189K); Balu; unbekannter Rohlofffahrer, hört evtl. auf den Namen Marcel; wolli101; bestson; mipmip; mahatma


----------



## wolli101 (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

das mittlere Fragezeichen (blauer Helm) hört auf wolli101   

Grüße
Wolli




			
				50189K schrieb:
			
		

> hätte ich sonst jetzt gepostet  verlaufe mich zZ nicht wirklich oft hier hin.
> 
> 
> Edith hat noch den direkten Link zu den Bildern:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (9. Oktober 2005)

Leute,
es war ne geile Tour.
Warum bin ich eigentlich so klein auf dem Foto? Mit Marcel auf Augenhöhe? Da muss ich wohl ein Loch im Boden erwischt haben!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. Oktober 2005)

Was Sie schon immer über die Ville wissen wollten und sich...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1465

Nette Tour bei Tageslicht


----------



## Derk (13. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Was Sie schon immer über die Ville wissen wollten und sich...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1465
> 
> Nette Tour bei Tageslicht



Beim Klicken auf 

*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1465*_


gibt´s leider nur eine Fehlermeldung.​_​


----------



## juchhu (13. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Klicken auf
> 
> *http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1465*_
> 
> ...


_

Hallo Derk,

wieder im Lande? Hattet ja gutes Wetter in Zeeland.  
Frag' mal Ingo, vielleicht hat der ja wieder eine Geocaching-MTB-Tour am WE vor? 

Wg. o.g. LMB-Termin. Fehlermeldung besagt, dass Termin vom Ersteller zz. gelöscht wurde.  

VG Martin​_​


----------



## Derk (14. Oktober 2005)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag morgen mit ?

Ich werde voraussichtlich um 10:00 Uhr am Kaiserbahnhof in Brühl-Kierberg sein.


----------



## Derk (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

nun bin ich heute alleine in der Ville herumgefahren, war auch ganz schön.
Wenig Verkehr herrschte zur frühen Sonntagmorgenstunde, als ich los fuhr. Das änderte sich dann bis zum Mittag ganz gewaltig. Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie überfüllt es da heute nachmittag bei diesem Kaiserwetter gewesen sein muß

Tja,  es war vom Wetter und von den Farben des Laubs so wunderschön, dass ich häufig die Fahrt unterbrach, um die Eindrücke der im Farbenmeer spiegelnden Seen aufzunehmen. Wird ja leider wohl  einer der letzten Spätsommertage gewesen sein.

Wen es interessiert, mag die Route auf den Karte nachfahren.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## wolli101 (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Derk,

mich hat leider immer noch die Rüsselpest in ihrer Gewalt und mit Halsschmerzen fahren war mir zu riskant. Ich hoffe ich bin nächste Woche mal wieder fit.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Derk (17. Oktober 2005)

HAllo Wolfgang,

gute und baldige Besserung wünsche ich Dir.

Mit Rücksicht auf mein Vorhaben am kommenden Samstag sehen wir uns dann ja wohl frühestens übernächstes Wochenende, oder ?

Ich hätte dann Lust, mal das Ville-Terrain nördlich der Luxemburger Straße zu erkunden. 
Herr "Hammelhetzer"  hatte bei einer von ihm geführten Tour erwähnt, dass es dort prächtige  Pfade geben soll, an deren Geheimhaltung ihm gelegen sei und er sich die Mitführung eingeschalteter GPS-Geräte verbitte...

Gruß
Derk


----------



## mahatma (17. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Herr "Hammelhetzer"  hatte bei einer von ihm geführten Tour erwähnt, dass es dort prächtige  Pfade geben soll, an deren Geheimhaltung ihm gelegen sei und er sich die Mitführung eingeschalteter GPS-Geräte verbitte...



Hört, hört!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolli101 (17. Oktober 2005)

...na die sollten doch zu finden sein, oder? Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass och dort auch eher selten fahre und daher nur einige "Standartwege" kenne, die vor allem im Winter den Nachteil habe, dass man ohne nasse Füße nicht davonkommt. Aber ich bin da auch recht experimentierfreudig und wir werden die Trails schon finden!

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi

Nachdem die Nightride-Welle ausgebrochen ist, hier nun der klassische Nachtritt durch die Ville mit Startzeit auch für Berufstätige. Wenn's doch eh dunkel ist...


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1510

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Derk (18. Oktober 2005)

@ Hammelhetzer: 
"Falls bis am 20., 17:00 keine Anmeldung vorliegt, wird der Treffpunkt nicht angesteuert."

Zu spät -  eine Anmeldung ist erfolgt ; hoffentlich finde ich den Treffpunkt rechtzeitig.

"Lahm" fahre ich sowieso nicht, in der Dunkelheit aber wohl vorsichtig.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Zu spät -  eine Anmeldung ist erfolgt ; hoffentlich finde ich den Treffpunkt rechtzeitig.


Har,

wieder 'ne Kerbe mehr am Flatbar  .

Treffpunkt: Brühl=>B265-Am Liblarer See vorbei=>Abfahrt Köttingen/Liblar=>hinter der Kurve sofort Links=>um den Kreisel rum rechts rein ist die Seestrasse=>200m weiter=>Treffpunkt.

Wie gesagt, wollte was mit Restbeleuchtung anbieten, bin doch für meine Güte bekannt .


----------



## Derk (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Dieter,

wird es bis morgen trockener werden?

Dunkelheit + Kälte -   egal
Dunkelheit + Kälte + Regen  - ganz große Sch ....
    "          + Kälte + Regen + Brillenträger              -  nein, das geht nicht


Auf meiner Radtour Rodenkirchen-Köln-Rodenkirchen, die ich gerade beendet habe, durfte ich mal wieder heftig nachsinnen über den Sinn/Unsinn des Radfahrens im typischen Kölner Herbst, der mit Verzögerung uns ja nun doch erreicht hat.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> wird es bis morgen trockener werden?
> 
> ...


Mountainbiken ist Naturerlebnis pur  ! Hm, na ja, eigentlich gehört ja auch das Bike hinzu, ein Mechanisches Wunderwerk  . Hm, na ja, Elektronik ist ja auch schon dabei - Tacho, Pulsmesser, GPS...  

Zurück zur Natur, ach halt, wir sind ja gerade gar nicht auf dem Rad, sondern im Internet  !

Da gibt's dann schöne Seiten wie www.wetter-online.de, www.wetter.com
- die verraten diese Geheimnisse zumindest für den näheren Zeitraum recht präzise. Jawohl, morgen isses wieder trocken. Den Trails tut der Regen auch gut, sind ja alles nur noch Sandwege. Man spricht ja auch von wassergebundenen Oberflächen bei nicht betonierten oder Asphaltierten Wegen.

Gruß
Wolkenhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (19. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Mountainbiken ist Naturerlebnis pur  ! Hm, na ja, eigentlich gehört ja auch das Bike hinzu, ein Mechanisches Wunderwerk  . Hm, na ja, Elektronik ist ja auch schon dabei - Tacho, Pulsmesser, GPS...
> 
> Zurück zur Natur, ach halt, wir sind ja gerade gar nicht auf dem Rad, sondern im Internet  !
> 
> ...



Sandwege,  keine durchnäßten , glitschigen Wurzeltrails  -  ok, dann freue ich mich sehr.
GPS - ist für mich Ersatz der Hänsel- und Gretchen -Steine/Brotkrumen.  Wenn Du mir unerreichbar vorausfährst - keine Sorge, ich finde dann auch alleine wieder zum Ausgangspunkt.
PC :  dié Karte mit Ausfahrt Köttingen - Seeweg ist ausgedruckt


----------



## mahatma (19. Oktober 2005)

Diese Nachttouren scheinen ja immer beliebter zu werden.
Ich glaube, ich sollte mich mal ernsthaft mit dem Thema Beleuchtung auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Derk (19. Oktober 2005)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Nachttouren scheinen ja immer beliebter zu werden.
> Ich glaube, ich sollte mich mal ernsthaft mit dem Thema Beleuchtung auseinandersetzen.



Ja, mach das -  es muss ja nicht unbedingt eine Sigma ??? - Anlage sein, die angeblich zum Fahren mit persönlicher  Höchstgeschwindigkeit reizen soll.

Ich werde morgen abend eine bei Conrad  recht preiswert erworbene LED-Leuchte ausprobieren. 

Gruß
Derk


----------



## wolli101 (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

da muss ich mich jetzt mal wieder einmischen. Ich habe die "alte" Sigma Mirage ja während des 24h-Rennens in Duisburg in sommerlicher Umgebung testen können und in meinen Augen stellt diese allenfalls das gesunde Mindestmaß dar. Für die Ville reicht das sicherlich vollkommen aus, aber in unbekanntem Terrain macht eine gute Beleuchtung echt Sinn. Ob man dafür allerdings 900,- Euronen über die Theke wandern lassen muss...ich glaube eher nicht. Die meisten "günstigen" LED-Lampen taugen meiner Erfahrung auch für die Ville nicht wirklich, da sie einen nur sehr beschränkten Lichtkegel aufbauen. Sowas ist eher dazu gedacht gesehen zu werden und nicht um übermäßig viel zu sehen   In naher Zukunft wird sich das aber vermutlich ändern, weil die LED-Technik erhebliche Fortschritte macht.

Grüße
Wolli

p.s. Ich würde mich von meiner "alten" Sigma Mirage trennen wollen (kein Jahr alt/keine 10 Betriebsstunden). Alle Teile sind vorhanden und funktionsfähig. Ich fahre nur noch das neuere Model mit dem leichteren NiPack-Akku und kann den alten Trümmer nicht mehr gebrauchen. FP 30,- für Lampe, Akku, Lenkerhalter und Ladegerät.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Oktober 2005)

Wolli hat vollkommen recht bis auf die Tatsache, dass es auch in der Ville stockfinster wird und breite Pfade (solche gibt's heute) nachts erstaunlich eng und verschlungen und voller Hindernisse wirken.

Richtig ist, dass man zur Not relativ schnell aus der Ville rauskommt. 

Ich habe allerdings auch schon sehr leistungsfähige LEDs gesehen, lassen wir uns also überraschen. 

So, und dann erwarte ich jetzt nochmal ein paar Anmeldungen für heute abend. Es ist mild Leute, ideale Bedingungen  .

Gruß
Hammelleuchter


----------



## Derk (21. Oktober 2005)

Fährt jemand am Wochenende ?
Sonntag soll´s ja wettermäßig am Nachmittag schöner sein als am Vormittag.


----------



## Heimwerker King (7. November 2005)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Nachttouren scheinen ja immer beliebter zu werden.
> Ich glaube, ich sollte mich mal ernsthaft mit dem Thema Beleuchtung auseinandersetzen.




@Mahamtma

Dann wünsche ich Dir Erleuchtung.

Gruß

Horst alias der Heimwerker King

PS Hat was mit mir zu tu´n ->


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. November 2005)

Hi Derk,

hier ist die angekündigte Asphaltrunde.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1697

Wir sehen uns dann am Sonntag  . Jedermann/frau ist selbstverständlich eingeladen.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## mahatma (17. November 2005)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> PS Hat was mit mir zu tu´n ->



@Horst
Das hat def. garüberhauptnix mit dir zu tun!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Derk,
> 
> hier ist die angekündigte Asphaltrunde.
> 
> ...


Achtung !!!

Abgesagt wegen zähem Nebels!! (Da weicheie ich lieber und warte, bis es gegen später vielleicht doch etwas gemütlicher wird, bin schließlich Brillenträger...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (20. November 2005)

Na, so schlimm war es heute doch nicht.

In der Ville selbst war es zwar diesig, aber wie es über der Börde aussah, habe ich allerdings nicht feststellen können.  Ich trieb mich im östliche Bereich herum und fuhr den Römerkanalwanderweg ab bis Alfter.

Von dem für heute vorhergesagten, ständigen "leichtenRegen" habe ich nichts gespürt.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Derk (17. Januar 2006)

Besteht Interesse an einer Tour in der Ville am kommenden Sonntag.  Dort kann man auf den gut ausgebauten Forstwegen auch dann noch fahren, wenn der Regen  bis dahin nicht aufhört.


----------



## deevino (18. Januar 2006)

Moin moin,

da besteht Interesse! 
Da wir mit meistens drei Leuten eh immer sonntags unterwegs sind (man ist sich bestimmt schon Mal begegnet), frage ich direkt mal nach Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt!? Üblicherweise starten wir von Schwadorf aus über Badorf und den Wasserturm ins Grüne, meistens so 2 bis 2,5 Stunden in lockeren Tempo... 

Werde die Anderen dann mal informieren, damit es ein schönes Grüppchen gibt.

Mit dem Wetter könnten wir sogar Glück haben... 

Bis dann!!

Greetz

deevino


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Januar 2006)

deevino schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> da besteht Interesse!
> Da wir mit meistens drei Leuten eh immer sonntags unterwegs sind (man ist sich bestimmt schon Mal begegnet),
> deevino


Hi,

seid ihr die drei, die auch in der Früh' am Sonntag um den Köttinger fahren, einer von euch immer mit Kopftuch? Begegne euch dann nämlich immer nur mit Hund, so früh komme ich noch nicht zum Biken...

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## deevino (18. Januar 2006)

Also an den Köttinger See verschlägt es uns zwar auch schon Mal, aber nicht regelmäßig. Wir starten meistens erst gegen halb zwölf, mit Kopftuch fährt auch keiner bei uns. Folglich sind das wohl andere Biker.
Die Trails um den See sind aber - wenn frei von Anglern - sehr spaßig...

Gruß

deevino


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Januar 2006)

deevino schrieb:
			
		

> Also an den Köttinger See verschlägt es uns zwar auch schon Mal, aber nicht regelmäßig. Wir starten meistens erst gegen halb zwölf, mit Kopftuch fährt auch keiner bei uns. Folglich sind das wohl andere Biker.
> Die Trails um den See sind aber - wenn frei von Anglern - sehr spaßig...
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Na also, 

halb zwölf hört sich doch sehr menschlich an. Wo fahrt Ihr los? Laut Wetter-Online wird's am Sonntag ja wieder was frischer, da ist im Waldfahren nicht verkehrt. Wäre am Sonntag auch dabei - gute Ortskenntnisse sind vorhanden.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## deevino (18. Januar 2006)

Brühler Wasserturm!? Ggf. können wir auch einsammeln fahren!?
Derk hat sich ja auch noch nicht gemeldet, weiß nicht wo Ihr alle herkommt...

deevino


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Januar 2006)

deevino schrieb:
			
		

> Brühler Wasserturm!? Ggf. können wir auch einsammeln fahren!?
> Derk hat sich ja auch noch nicht gemeldet, weiß nicht wo Ihr alle herkommt...
> 
> deevino


Ich komme aus Köttingen, Wasserturm ist ok, dann bin ich wenigstens schon eingerollt. Wollen wir den Termin in's LMB einstellen? Dann isses "schwarz auf weiss" und der Koordinationsaufwand am geringsten. Wer macht's?

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## deevino (18. Januar 2006)

Ist drin!
Hoffe, es schließen sich noch mehrere Leute an.

Hoffen wir, dass das Wetter mitspielt. In strömendem Regen will ich nicht unbedingt los... 

Bis dann!

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (18. Januar 2006)

deevino schrieb:
			
		

> Ist drin!
> Hoffe, es schließen sich noch mehrere Leute an.



Ich nicht - "mittel - mittel", das übersteigt meine Fähigkeiten.
Gruß
Derk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Januar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nicht - "mittel - mittel", das übersteigt meine Fähigkeiten.
> Gruß
> Derk


Jetzt mal nicht so ängstlich Derk - soooo viele neue Trails werden da nicht zukommen. Und wenn die Jungs so verrückt sind, die Dirretissima vom Einhorn zum Mittelsee durchzuziehen, da fahre ich auch aussen rum (zumal dort gerade beschissen matschig ist, Rückeschäden), habe nämlich nur'n Hardtail.

Mut ist doch dein zweiter Vorname 

Ciao
Hammelmotivierer


----------



## deevino (18. Januar 2006)

War auch gerade dabei, einen Einspruch zu formulieren! 

Das Tempo und die Schwierigkeit hängt natürlich von den Leuten und deren Fähigkeiten ab. Okay, und vom Material...
Leicht / leicht hätte ich als gemütliche Biergartentour über feste Wege verstanden, daher die Einteilung in mittel/mittel.

Will keinen falschen Eindruck erwecken: Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund, der Rest kommt von selbst.

Übrigens sind wir allesamt auf Hardtails unterwegs. Der eine was länger, der andere erst seit kurzem.

Überleg´s Dir doch nochmal!!! 

Grüße

Dennis


----------



## Derk (18. Januar 2006)

Na, dann habe ich mich mal eingetragen in der Erwägung, dass ich ja jederzeit, wenn es mir zu bunt wird, abdrehen kann in Richtung Heimat.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Handlampe (18. Januar 2006)

------


----------



## Holgi_XA (18. Januar 2006)

Nabend zusammen

Mich kennt hier kaum keiner da ich meist nur lese.Trotzdem schaue ich diesemal über meine Tischkante,fasse allen Mut und...

SCHREIBE !!! 

Nee im Ernst,ich hab mir ein neues Spielzeug gebaut und wäre am Sonntag evtl. auch in der Ville unterwegs.Zum testen und probieren.Würd gerne mal sehen wie "Tourentauglich" das Teil ist.Daher würd ich mich gern der Runde anschliessen.Falls es doch zu viel wird werde ich dann die Tour alleine beenden.
Zumal würd ich mal was sehen von der Ville da ich dort so gut wie kaum fahre.
Kenn da nur Forstautobahn und den Weg von Köttingen zum Bleibtreusee.
(Im Sommer mitem Mädel fast täglich zum See sonnen und Reissdorf  vernichten ,Abends dann prall zurück sie mitem BMX und ich mit der Dirtschüssel )

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Wenn ihr also Bock habt mich mitzunehmen und Materialgewicht um 17,8 kg und Federweg um 150/170mm  steigern wollt,dann wäre ich wenns Wetter passt gern dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grOObie (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo Freunde der dreckigen Bikes 
Oder seid ihr schon mal mit einem sauberen Bike aus der Ville gekommen?

Ich wäre gern dabei denn ich bin einer der "Drei"
Leider kann ich an diesem Sonntag nicht mitkommen sein, da ich arbeiten muss. 

Aber sonst bin ich gerne am Start - nächste Woche dann.

Oder am Samstag wenn ihr schon beim ersten mal eine Ausnahme machen könnt  

Zumindest wir könnten sonst am Samstag auch eine Runde fahren, Dennis?

edit: 
Habe versucht mich im LMB als Mitfahrer anzumelden... geit net  , Fehler, ich soll mich registrieren.
Versuche es morgen nochmal, vll. weil ich mich heute erst angemeldet hab. Oder muss man sich extra registrieren?

@Dennis: Bin Freitag in Brühl. Aber ich hab Kollegentreffen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Januar 2006)

grOObie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde der dreckigen Bikes
> Oder seid ihr schon mal mit einem sauberen Bike aus der Ville gekommen?
> 
> Ich wäre gern dabei denn ich bin einer der "Drei"
> ...



Du mußt nicht nur registiert, sondern auch angemeldet sein, so dass er sich freundlich mit "eh Grobbie alte S.. auch schon wieder da?? " meldet . Dann sollte es klappen . Wert posten kann, kann sich auch anmelden.

Schön, wenn 'n bisschen Schwung in die Ville-Threads kommt.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Januar 2006)

Holgi_XA schrieb:
			
		

> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
> Wenn ihr also Bock habt mich mitzunehmen und Materialgewicht um 17,8 kg und Federweg um 150/170mm  steigern wollt,dann wäre ich wenns Wetter passt gern dabei.


@holgi
1. Bring das Mädel mit 
2. Wenn du's von Köttingen bis zum Wasserturm schaffst, haste die Tour doch schon fast hinter dir. Die Strecke kennste?? Sonst nehm ich dich unter dem Ville-Tunnel (in den Vier Winden Strassen-Ende) mit.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Derk (19. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich mußte mich leider wieder abmelden.

Statt Euch  in die Ville begleite ich meinen Sohn nunmehr auf  die Geburtstagsparty eines Klassenkammeraden in eine Kart-Halle in Kerpen.

Wer von Euch verheiratet und Vater ist, weiss,  dass Widerstand gegen Terminplanungen höherer Wesen in der Regel sinnlos und dem eigenen Frieden sehr abträglich ist.


----------



## deevino (19. Januar 2006)

Na das wird ja ein bunter Trupp! Da baue ich wohl noch schnell den Bash-Ring dran und ziehe die DH-Pellen auf. Rollwiderstand is ja wurscht!
In unserem Busch gibt´s auf alle Fälle auch für derbere Geräte, wie des von Holgi, ein paar gute Testgelegenheiten. Denke da an den Parkplatz in Bliesheim und die prächtigen Abfahrten runter nach Walberberg. Allerdings müssen wir die logischerweise auch wieder hoch, aber das kann man ja easy angehen... 

Hoffe, es melden sich noch mehr Leutz!!

Kennt wer Mahatma? Is doch auch ein Brühler, oder? Von den Anderen auf dem Gruppenbild ein paar Seiten vorher is auch noch nix zu hören...

@Derk: Schade, dass das nix wird. 

@ grOObie: Da haste Dich fix auch mal angemeldet, häh?
Samstag werde ich zwar auch durch die Ville keuchen, aber auf meinen Beinen und mit nem Kinderwagen vor mir....

So long

deevino


----------



## deevino (19. Januar 2006)

@Hammelhetzer: Sach ma, wie soll man eigentlich Deinen Benutzertitel und Deinem Namen verstehen? Hierzulande wohl eher als Spaß des Jahres, oder!?


----------



## Derk (19. Januar 2006)

deevino schrieb:
			
		

> @Hammelhetzer: Sach ma, wie soll man eigentlich Deinen Benutzertitel und Deinem Namen verstehen? Hierzulande wohl eher als Spaß des Jahres, oder!?



Fahr doch einmal mit ihm mit, dann wirst Du wissen, wer wen hetzt ......


----------



## Derk (19. Januar 2006)

deevino schrieb:
			
		

> @Derk: Schade, dass das nix wird. deevino



Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben




			
				deevino schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag werde ich zwar auch durch die Ville keuchen, aber auf meinen Beinen und mit nem Kinderwagen vor mir....
> deevino



Wenn Du dann einen dicklichen, älteren Herrn auf einem schwarzen Steppenwolf vorbeihecheln siehst : grüß mich.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Januar 2006)

deevino schrieb:
			
		

> @Hammelhetzer: Sach ma, wie soll man eigentlich Deinen Benutzertitel und Deinem Namen verstehen? Hierzulande wohl eher als Spaß des Jahres, oder!?


Prima,

ein Unschuldslamm , die mag ich besonders. In der Ville gibt es keinen Matsch. Fahre mal mit Opa Sonntag  oder mit der Fiesleuchte aus Alfter , dann weißt du, was "Matsch" heißt.

Das mit dem Hammelhetzen erkläre ich euch dann auch noch .


----------



## deevino (19. Januar 2006)

Oh...äh....huch...
Wollte eigentlich Schreiben Benutzertitel UNTER seinem Namen. 
Nicht, dass ich hier wen provoziere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. Januar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Prima,
> 
> ein Unschuldslamm , die mag ich besonders. In der Ville gibt es keinen Matsch. Fahre mal mit Opa Sonntag oder mit der Fiesleuchte aus Alfter , dann weißt du, was "Matsch" heißt.
> 
> Das mit dem Hammelhetzen erkläre ich euch dann auch noch .


 
Einspruch, Herr Hetzer! Das nenne ich stark subjektive Wahrnehmung. In Gefilden wie der Ville, objektiv eher flach, hat die Feuchtigkeit keine Chance abzufließen, es entsteht ein leckeres Gemisch aus Wasser, Sand und auch etwas Matsch, perfekt für eine delikate Dreckbeschichtung von Fahrrad und Kleidung. In Gegenden, die deinem Naturell weniger entsprechen, also was mit Steigung und Gefälle , gelingt es den Trails, mit Hilfe der Schwerkraft, sich der Feuchtigkeit schnell zu entziehen. Ausnahmen haben die Regel.  

Hammelesser, rüüülps!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> es entsteht ein leckeres Gemisch aus Wasser, Sand und auch etwas Matsch
> Hammelesser, rüüülps!


Mea Culpa,

dass ich dir die wahre Konsistenz und Zusammensetzung der Decksubstanz für dich und dein Rad nie wirklich verraten habe: es ist Braunkohle mit gequirlter Pferdeschei$$e . Den Sand gibt's nur auf den Reitwegen, Bindemittel hierfür siehe oben.

Mfg
Hammelgeologe


----------



## on any sunday (19. Januar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Mea Culpa,
> 
> dass ich dir die wahre Konsistenz und Zusammensetzung der Decksubstanz für dich und dein Rad nie wirklich verraten habe: es ist Braunkohle mit gequirlter Pferdeschei$$e . Den Sand gibt's nur auf den Reitwegen, Bindemittel hierfür siehe oben.
> 
> ...


 
Und ich Depp habe diesen wertvollen Brennstoff einfach so entsorgt.  

Ich möchte übrigens arbeiten, aber SAP ist wieder abgeka%&t.


----------



## 50189K (19. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte übrigens arbeiten, aber SAP ist wieder abgeka%&t.


jaja, das sagen sie alle


----------



## grOObie (19. Januar 2006)

Eigentlich fahr ich gar nicht gern MTB, ich putz es nur so besonders gern. Darum geh ich aufs Rad ... 
Also trotz geringer Erfahrung und meinem bescheidenen Wissensstand muss ich dem Alten Mann Recht geben... dar Boden saugt sich schon gut voll in der Ville.
Oft komme ich wieder und frage mich wo wir die Räder vergessen haben. 

Schöner wars im Schnee zwischen den Feiertagen... 2kg Schnee an der Gabelbrücke, ebenso wie am Schaltwerk und am Umwerfer. Letzterer hat gegen Ende der Tour den Dienst versagt und sich neutral in der Mitte gehalten... Nach dem Abtauen war das Bike aber dummerweise nicht mehr Dreckig genug zum Putzen...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Januar 2006)

grOObie schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich fahr ich gar nicht gern MTB, ich putz es nur so besonders gern.


Frei nach Schiller - dem Manne kann geholfen werden. Wann darf ich meine kleinen Lieblinge vorbeibringen, oder gibt's auch einen Vor-Ort-Service ??

Außerdem warne ich dich, sei kein Noob, glaube dem alten Sack kein Wort. Der will dich nur in die Falle locken, der ist immer auf Opfersuche, um dich mit seinem fehlgeleitetem GPS weichzumartern.

Nachtrunden wären ok, da sieht er sein GPS nicht .

Gruß
Hammelvordemleibhaftigenwarner


----------



## deevino (19. Januar 2006)

@on any sunday:
Da Du, wie ich sehe, auf DEM Traum auf zwei Rädern (Mantitou FS  ) unterwegs bist und diesem ein neues Fahrwerk implantiert hast, hast Du doch bestimmt noch ein Chris King-No Threadset in 1 1/"4 im Keller liegen, oder?? Wenn ja, wieviel?
Oder gibt´s die Magura-Gabeln in 1 1/4"?

 auch für die Bremsen, die gehören genau in de Farbe an ein solches Bike!

Grüße

deevino


----------



## on any sunday (20. Januar 2006)

deevino schrieb:
			
		

> @on any sunday:
> Da Du, wie ich sehe, auf DEM Traum auf zwei Rädern (Mantitou FS  ) unterwegs bist und diesem ein neues Fahrwerk implantiert hast, hast Du doch bestimmt noch ein Chris King-No Threadset in 1 1/"4 im Keller liegen, oder?? Wenn ja, wieviel?
> Oder gibt´s die Magura-Gabeln in 1 1/4"?
> 
> ...


 
Ich abe gar keinen Keller. Allerdings auch keinen King mehr, (doch, im KLEIN  ), im Manitou sind Reduzierhülsen auf 1 1/8 drin. 

Ich fand meine handpolierten HS22 schöner, aber als ich die alten Raceline, komplett und neu, vor einem Jahr auf dem Flohmarkt für 25 EUR erstanden hatte, konnte ich den Anbau nicht mehr verhindern.  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Januar 2006)

@deevino
Sorry Jungs,

aber die kalte Dusche gestern abend und heute reicht mir. Ich werde mich morgen auf meiner Rolle völlig matschfrei vorm Fernseher kuscheln. Bei dem Wetter macht man die Trails doch nur kaputt, vom Rad mal ganz zu schweigen...

Übrigens Vorsicht am Köttinger See: menschliche oder tierische Wildschweine haben da auf dem Westtrail einige lustige Löcher gebuddelt, in die man nicht fahren sollte.

Ciao
Hammelverpisser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (21. Januar 2006)

@deevino

Wenn der Beginn der Tour auf 9:00 Uhr vorverlegt würde , könnte ich morgen bis  12:00 Uhr mitfahren....
Ich bin erst ab 13:00 Uhr hier anderweitig eingeplant.


----------



## Holgi_XA (21. Januar 2006)

Ich muss mich leider auch ausklinken. 

Meine bestellen Bremsen sind leider noch nicht eingetroffen. 
Mit nur einer Bremse(gamelige Julie VR) kann ich ausgibiges Testen bei dieser Bodenbeschaffenheit vergessen.
Schade,hätte gerne mehr von der Ville gesehen als das was ich bisher kannte.
Werde wenns Morgen trocken ist nur eine Frustbekämpfungsrunde mitem Singlespeed auf Asphalt zurücklegen.
Vielleicht ein ander Mal ???
Ihr postet doch bestimmt wenn ihr nochmal die Ville befahrt?


So long
Holger


----------



## grOObie (21. Januar 2006)

Nächste Woche sieht bei mir leider wegen anstehenden Prüfungen auch sehr schlecht aus, aber eigentlich versuchen wir jeden Sonntag zu fahren.

@Dennis: Sonst spielst du doch auch gern im Matsch  Schnönes WE euch allen

grOObie


----------



## deevino (21. Januar 2006)

Hmpf, da guckt man nen Tag nich ins Forum, freut sich und dann das. Schade!! 

Bin dennoch morgen um halb zwölf am Wasserturm, da sich der bis gestern noch krank geschriebene Dritte unseres Standardtrios auf den Arsch gesetzt hat und morgen mal tüchtig die letzten Viren aus seinem Leib pusten wird.

Wenn also jemand noch mit dem Gedanken spielt...! 

@Derk: Sorry, daher klappt´s auch net um Neun, wäre sonst ne Alternative gewesen.

Sehen wir nächstes Wochenende mal weiter, Sonntags ist unser fester Termin.

@on any sunday: Mist Mist Mist......!!!  Ich brauche unbedingt einen, aber inzwischen sind die selbst bei Ebay rar. 

Wünsche ein schönes Wochende noch!!!!

Gruß

deevino


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,

na - so dolle war's gestern glaube ich nicht in der Ville, oder. Bin den ganzen Vormittag mit'm Hund durch den Matsch getrottet - und habe dabei noch jede Menge Singletrail Richtung Pingsdorfer See gefunden. Gestern hätte das aber keinen Spass gemacht zu fahren, zumal viele Trails wirklich schon richtig kaputtgefahren sind (meine "Neuentdeckung" war allerdings jungfräulich in Bezug auf Stollenreifen ). Na ja, für diese Woche hat sich's mit Matsch - alles knochenhart gefroren.  

Ciao
Hammelhetzer

P.S: jemand diese Woche Interesse an einem nicht traillastigen Nightride??


----------



## deevino (23. Januar 2006)

Mahlzeit!!

Es ging, nur das Trübe Grau am Himmel und der Muff von der Halde auf dem Weg zum Köttinger (seit Langem mal wieder) hat ein bißchen die Stimmung beeinträchtigt. Mit 3 Bar in dünnen Reifen ließ es sich aber ganz gut wühlen, bin einigen Tapferen begegnet.

Ein jungfräulicher Trail in der Ville? Wo??? Nach über zehn Jahren Biken in der Ville ist mir doch wohl nix entgangen?? 

Nighride gerne, aber mit mir frühestens nächste Woche. Heute wird das Rad zerlegt und für die Saison 2006 parat gemacht. Steht Einiges auf der Liste, Teile liegen schon bereit... 
Kommendes WE kann ich auch nich in den Busch...

Wir kriegen das schon noch hin, jetzt, wo wir einmal angefangen haben! 

Gruß

deevino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Januar 2006)

deevino schrieb:
			
		

> Ein jungfräulicher Trail in der Ville? Wo??? Nach über zehn Jahren Biken in der Ville ist mir doch wohl nix entgangen??


Loser !!!

Der Trail ist tadelos und hat nicht einen Stollenabdruck gehabt. Kann mich allerdings dunkel entsinnen, den vor zig Jahren mal gefahren zu sein. Muß ihn dann verdrängt haben. Schätze auch mal, dass der nur im Winter passierbar ist, wenn die Botanik abgestorben ist.

Hmpfff, müßte auch mal einen Vollservice bei der Black durchführen. 

Ciao
Hammelhetzer

P.S: wenn's da gerochen hat, dann weil in der Nacht bei Remondis ein Zwischenlager mit 400 Tonnen Sperrmüll abgebrannt ist. Heute morgen war die Luft wieder ok, trotz Ostwind.


----------



## Derk (25. Januar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: jemand diese Woche Interesse an einem nicht traillastigen Nightride??




Hallo,

so wie´s ausschaut, werde ich  heute  gegen  16:30     am Bahnhof in Brühl-Kierberg sein und von dort in die Ville reinfahren.

Kommt jemand mit ?

Derk


----------



## deevino (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

wie sieht´s am kommenden Sonntag gegen elf-halb zwölf aus?
Es soll trocken bleiben, freue mich schon auf frostig-harten Boden...

Grüße

deevino


----------



## Derk (1. Februar 2006)

Im Prinzip könnte ich.

Wo sollen wir uns denn ggf. treffen ?  Da ich ohnehin von Rodenkirchen anfahren muß, ist mir jeder Treffpunkt (von Süd nach Nord:  Parkplatz Berggeistsee, Wasserturm; Bahnhof Kierberg, Auffahrt zur Brauerei Bischof) recht.

Je früher der Tourbeginn ist, umso lieber ist´s mir.


----------



## deevino (2. Februar 2006)

Früher wäre mir auch recht! Haben uns am Sonntag noch verplant, daher müßte ich um eins zurück sein. 
Also ich fahre normalerweise von Schwadorf aus über den Wasserturm.
Kann aber auch gerne was in Deine Richtung kommen, z. Bsp. Vochem oder so!?


----------



## Derk (2. Februar 2006)

So, die Tour ist in das LMB eingestellt.

Sonntag soll zwar kein Kaiserwetter herrschen,  ein paar Schneeflocken werden mich nicht abhalten.

Gruß

Derk


----------



## Derk (5. Februar 2006)

Kleiner Tourbericht

Bei bedecktem Himmel, der sich aber erst gegen Mittag schneeschauernd entleerte,  fuhren Deevino und ich pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr am Kaiserbahnhof los (es hatte ja sich sonst niemand gemeldet).

Vorbei an  den Seen (genannt seien:  Mageretenweiher, Gruhlsse , HeiderBergsee, Schluchtsee, Unter- Mittel- und Obersee) kamen wir  auf noch verschneiten und festgefrorenen Wegen zum bekannte MB-Spielplatz am Bliesheimer Parkplatz.  
Wir fuhren dann an Erft und Swist entlang  bis zum Kieswerk bei Weilerswist, wo wir dann wieder in den Wald hineinkamen. Wir besuchten dann noch den MB-Spielplatz  oberhalb derKitzburger Mühle bei Walberberg, erkundeten den dort gelegenen Keltenring und brausten dann auf schönem Singltrail hinunter nach  Walberberg.
Der Wasserburgenweg führte uns dann wieder zum Anfangspunkt.

Wäre es wärmer,  wäre  im Kaiserbahnhof noch mindestens ein Bier fällig gewesen.

Einen schönen Restsonntag wünscht Euch
Derk


----------



## Derk (11. Februar 2006)

Da ich heute wider Erwarten und gegen alle  Erfahrung nicht familiengebunden war, machte ich mich heute Nachmittag auf den Weg in die Ville.

Wegen der Wegbeschreibung verweise ich auf den Anhang.

Am BrühlerWasserturm traf ich Freti  (= Klaus aus Köln-Rondorf),  der, frisch ins Linksrheinische umgezogen noch ortsunkundig, fragte,  ob es denn hier nette Wege zu erfahren gebe.

Ich glaube, ihm dann geholfen haben zu können.  

Hoffentlich sieht man sich mal wieder.

Gruß

Derk


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. Februar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich heute wider Erwarten und gegen alle  Erfahrung nicht familiengebunden war, machte ich mich heute Nachmittag auf den Weg in die Ville.
> 
> Wegen der Wegbeschreibung verweise ich auf den Anhang.
> 
> ...



Bei uns war es bestimmt schöner 

Bis demnächst einmal


----------



## Derk (12. Februar 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns war es bestimmt schöner



Glaube ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freti (12. Februar 2006)

Das glaube ich auch nicht.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Derk (23. Februar 2006)

Es sei mir Werbung erlaubt für 


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2101


----------



## Derk (25. Februar 2006)

Morgen Vormittag fahre ich ein wenig (ungefähr 2 h) in der Ville herum. Wenn Interesse besteht, treffen wir uns gegen 9:30 h am Bahnhof Brühl-Kierberg.


----------



## Derk (3. März 2006)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag Vormittag  mit ? 

Ich will mal wieder frische Luft in der Ville schnuppern.


----------



## wolli101 (3. März 2006)

Hallo Derk,

Sonntag ist mein Radl noch nicht wieder einsatzbereit und es wartet ein stattlicher Haufen Neuteile auf seinen Einbau. Aber ab kommenden WoE bin auch ich wieder dabei.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Derk (17. März 2006)

Hallo,

morgen soll´s ja warm und trocken sein.

Hat jemand morgen Nachmittag Lust und Zeit zum Ville - Rumgondeln ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## mbt (17. März 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> morgen soll´s ja warm und trocken sein.
> 
> ...




Hallo hätte schon Lust und würde auch mit kommen wenn die Tour vom Liblarer Bahnhof oder vom Parkplatz am Schlunkweg starten und enden würde. Da ich Hin- und Rückweg auch mit dem Bike zurücklegen müsste und das sind allein schon 26 km, also wenn sich was ergibt ich wär dabei bitte bescheid sagen danke.


----------



## Derk (17. März 2006)

Hallo MBT,

ich fahre von Köln-Rodenkirchen aus an -  habe dann also 50 km in den Beinen für An- und Rückfahrt zum Donatus - Parkplatz ( = Liblarer Bahnhof) .

Sagen wir :   15:00 Uhr am Donatus-Parkplatz ?

Für andere  Interessenten:  14:OO Uhr am Bahnhof Brühl - Kierberg 

Übrigens , mit "Rumgondeln" meinte ich es ernst - also  nicht schnell !!!!!

Gruß
Derk


----------



## mbt (17. März 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo MBT,
> 
> ich fahre von Köln-Rodenkirchen aus an -  habe dann also 50 km in den Beinen für An- und Rückfahrt zum Donatus - Parkplatz ( = Liblarer Bahnhof) .
> 
> ...



Hallo Derk,
bin mit 15.00 Uhr am Liblarer Bahnhof einverstanden also ich freu mich bis morgen. 
Gruß Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (18. März 2006)

Mist !!!

Es  ist jetzt nicht mehr  klar,  ob ich heute Nachmittag  so rechtzeitig hier weg komme,  dass ich zu den den vorgesehenen  Zeiten  am Bahnhof /  Parkplatz sein kann.

Schade !


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. März 2006)

Also,

ich habe euch heute nachmittag nicht gesehen; war allerdings auch recht flott unterwegs, sodass ich Details nicht zu genau beobachten konnte.   .

Na, aber jedenfalls soviel habe ich erkannt, dass mir trotz bester Bedingungen insgesamt nur vier Biker begegnet waren...haben wohl noch alle die Fensterläden zu und nicht gemerkt, dass Herr Frühling mal einen Tag zu Besuch war .

Herrlich, mal ohne Dampfsperre zwischen Helm und Kopf zu fahren .

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## on any sunday (18. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Herrlich, mal ohne Dampfsperre zwischen Helm und Kopf zu fahren .
> 
> Ciao
> Hammelhetzer



Hammelskinhead


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. März 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hammelskinhead


Ungeachtet meiner politischen Ansichten:

nein, du Hirni, ohne die doofe Mütze unterm Helm!!!!! Wie sieht's mit 'ner Asphalt Rolle morgen aus ?

Gruß 
Hammelhetzer

P.S: bin übrigens erklärter Antifaschist.


----------



## on any sunday (18. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ungeachtet meiner politischen Ansichten:
> 
> nein, du Hirni, ohne die doofe Mütze unterm Helm!!!!! Wie sieht's mit 'ner Asphalt Rolle morgen aus ?
> 
> ...



Bin im Moment nicht so fit, das ich mit Herrn Hammel über den Asphalt düsen könnte bzw. mir eine Blöße geben möchte. 

Werde morgen wahrscheinlich eine kleine Drecksradrunde um Kürten mit bewährten Kräften drehen.

Grüße

Mikele

P.S. Nicht alle Skins sind Faschos.

P.P.S. Bin übrigens erklärter Antihirni.


----------



## Derk (31. März 2006)

Ich will mal  auf dem Ville-Rücken so eine richtig lange Tour von ca. 100km  machen. 

Startpunkt wäre ( wie immer bei mir)  in Brühl am Wasserturm.

Interessierte Börde-Bewohner würden  am Donatus-Parkplatz aufgelesen.

In Buschoven gesellen sich Bonner usw. hinzu.

Wir fahren dann die TT- Kottenforsttour  des letzten Wochenendes nach.

Wenn danach Brühl wieder erreicht ist, wird´s ein erfüllter Sonntag gewesen sein.

Besteht Interesse ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (31. März 2006)

Wie weit möchtest du den Kottenforst nach Süden fahren ?

Ich könnte mich als "Wendepunkt" anbieten, würde dann mit euch nach Brühl fahren und dann wieder zurück.
P.S: Wohne in Godesberg !

Für mich macht es weniger Sinn mim Auto nach Brühl und zurück zu fahren, wenn die Tour vor meine Haustür führt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. März 2006)

@Derk
Ich bin erstma' wech. Die Kottenforsttour würde ich definitiv nicht hinbekommen, haste von der Handlampe oder dem Eifelwolf irgendwie 'nen GPS-Track bekommen? Ich kann nur schwer abzuschätzen, wieviel Km wir da gemacht haben. Denke aber mal, es werden die angekündigten 40 gewesen sein. Ich habe bis Buschhoven bei "lockerer" Fahrweise und leichtem Schlenker in Buschhoven 1:30h gebraucht, dürften zwischen 25 und 30km gewesen sein. Deine Runde kommt damit also hin.

Meine Planung ist allerdings eine andere, nämlich den Erft-Lieser-Weg soweit zu fahren, wie man eben kommt. Mit letzter Kraft wird dann versucht, die rettende Bahnlinie zu erreichen, mit der es zurück nach Liblar geht. Wenn du daran Interesse hast...

Ciao
Hammelexplorer


----------



## Derk (31. März 2006)

Hallo  ,

ich stelle heute abend mal die Tour, die mir so vorschwebt, als OVL-Datei hier ein.  Ich habe da gestern an meinem Pc zu Hause dran gebastelt.


Dieses Wochenende werde ich mich am Sonntag um den Michelsberg herumtreiben. 

Ich werde dann auch im LMB die  große Villerundfahrt einstellen für den 9.4.2006 ( vorbehaltlich derzeit noch nicht eingeholter Zustimmung eines gewissen höheren Wesens zu meiner dann fast ganztägigen Abwesenheit von der Familie).

Die Tour wird so konzipiert sein,  dass die Mitfahrer an den ihnen genehmen Treffpunkten "aufgegriffen" werden  :  Donatus-Parkplatz  -  Buschoven usw).

Ich kalkuliere in etwa so:

9:30 h  -  Brühl-Wasserturm

10:00   -  Donatus-Parkplatz

11:30   -  Buschhoven

Wenn diese Kalkulation unrealistisch sein sollte --  ich bitte um korrigierende Beiträge.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. März 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo  ,
> 
> ich stelle heute abend mal die Tour, die mir so vorschwebt, als OVL-Datei hier ein.  Ich habe da gestern an meinem Pc zu Hause dran gebastelt.
> 
> ...



Muß das der 9.4. sein - will an der CTF-Brohtal teilnehmen 

Sonst würde ich von Anfang an mitfahren 

Eine meiner Trainingsrunden ist ca. 80 KM lang und führt genau durch Dein Zielgebiet.

P.S.

Wieso hab ich immer ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich Dich sehe?
(Werde aber nochmal Herrn Montana wegen der DVD Luxemburg ansprechen!)

Grüße

Boris


----------



## Derk (1. April 2006)

Und hier die Tourstrecke, die mir vorschwebt.

Die Tour ist für das nächste Wochenende (Sonntag, 9.4.2006) in das LMB eingestellt.

Hoffentlich ist das Wetter dann einigermaßen gut.

Boris:  Leider kann ich am Samstag nicht - anderweitige Verpflichtungen


----------



## Derk (9. April 2006)

Tja, so habe ich sie denn heute gefahren, die ganz große Ville-Kottenforstrunde,  leider von Brühl aus alleine,  jedoch ab Buschoven in der netten Gesellschaft von Lissy und Peter ("7gebirgszwerge").

Es war ein herrlicher Tag, trocken, nicht zu kalt, nicht zu warm.  Alle Leute machten glückliche Gesichter, die ich im Bahnhof Kottenforst draußen ihren Kaffee schlürfend sah : ein richtig schöner Frühlingstag.

Mir An - und Rückfahrt Brühl-Rodenkirchen bin ich sogar auf geschlagene 120 km gekommen.   Auf den letzten Kilometern habe ich ein Equipement schmerzlich vermißt, welches die JAcobswegfahrer unbedingt mitnehmen sollten : Kissen  .

Bis dann denn
Derk


----------



## Derk (29. April 2006)

Hallo,

morgen soll´s ja nicht mehr graupeln, schauern oder schneien -  im Gegensatz zu heute.

Ich fahre morgen vormittag  mal wieder in der Ville herum und will von Walberberg aus hinauf fahren.  Dort werde ich so gegen 9:30 Uhr sein.

Fährt jemand mit ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Ommer (29. April 2006)

Hallo Derk,

wo soll ich wann sein um mitzufahren? 

Und braucht man Regenschirm, Gummistiefel u. ä.?


Gruß Achim


----------



## Derk (29. April 2006)

Hallo Achim,

ich will um 9:30 in Walberberg an der Kreuzung Hauptstr. / Frongasse

L: O 6° 54' 48,427''
B: N 50° 47' 39,311''

meine Tour beginnen.

Höhenmeter wird ´s aber nicht so viele geben.

Wegen der heftigen Durchfeuchtung, die heute stattgefunden hat, werden wohl nur die Hauptwege befahrbar sein.

Ich habe die Tour mal in´s LMB gesetzt.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Ommer (29. April 2006)

Dann werde ich versuchen, morgen früh zeitig dort zu sein. Das Aprilwetter wird wohl nicht so schlimm werden, hier schüttet es zur Zeit heftig. 

Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (30. April 2006)

Hallo Achim,

ich habe die Tour, die ich für heute ausbaldowerte, mal als OVL-Datei angehängt.
Gruß
Derk


----------



## Derk (30. April 2006)

Tja, un diese Runde sind Achim und ich dann auch gefahren.

Die Wege erwiesen sich  als zum Teilsehr aufgeweicht und nur mit großer Mühe befahrbar.

Ich erspare es mir, alle Seen anzuführen , die wir heute umrundeten oder nur anfuhren.  Jedenfalls werden wir in einigen Wochen und bei 20° wärmeren Temperaturen bei Wiederholung dieser Fahrt wissen, an welchem versteckten See dann Unterbrechungen und ein kühlendes Bad stattfinden  werden.

Petrus verschonte uns  einigermaßen und hilft uns jetzt beim Säubern der doch recht verdreckten Räder.

Schönen Sonntag noch
Derk


----------



## wolli101 (30. April 2006)

Hallo Derk,

Hut ab! Ich habe mich angesichts des Wetters nicht mal aus meiner Wohnung heraus, geschweige denn ich die Ville bewegen wollen. Sobald das Wtter wieder etwas besser ist würde ich gerne wieder mal eine Runde mit Euch drehen.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Derk (30. April 2006)

wolli101 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Derk,
> 
> ... Sobald das Wtter wieder etwas besser ist würde ich gerne wieder mal eine Runde mit Euch drehen.
> 
> ...


 
Da freue ich mich drauf.
Gruß
Derk

PS:  Jetzt, da  es länger hell bleibt, werde ich auch in der Woche  abendliche  "Ritte" zur und in der Ville unternehmen ; wenn auch Du Zeit hast ?


----------



## Ommer (30. April 2006)

Nachdem es in der Nacht geschneit hatte, wurde es doch eine von oben überwiegend trockene Tour. Zum Baden wohl noch zu früh!

Der Boden teils sehr weich, so dass ich Mühe hatte, das Tempo von Derk zu halten. Nach der Halbzeitpause ging es dann besser.

Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen!

Gruß Achim


----------



## wolli101 (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo Derk,
in Vorbereitung auf das im August stattfindende 24h-Rennen in Duisburg habe ich mir vorgenommen mind. 2x die Woche zu fahren. Allerdings hinke ich meiner Wunschform in Bezug auf Leistung und noch vorhandenem Winterspeck erheblich hinterher...

Grüße
Wolli

p.s. dann kannst Du mir bei Gelegeheit auch mal zeigen, was ich mit meinem GPS-Gerät so alles anfangen kann. Ich hasse Bedienungsanleitungen  




			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Da freue ich mich drauf.
> Gruß
> Derk
> 
> PS:  Jetzt, da  es länger hell bleibt, werde ich auch in der Woche  abendliche  "Ritte" zur und in der Ville unternehmen ; wenn auch Du Zeit hast ?


----------



## Derk (2. Mai 2006)

"V I L L E A N E R"

- las ich heute in einem anderen Thread -  ist doch eine schöne Wortschöpfung, wird also übernommen, ganz schamlos.

Also, Villeaner, für morgen ist noch schöneres Wetter angesagt als heute herrscht.  Ich fahre daher morgen mal wieder da oben (für  einen südkölnischen Flachlandrheinländer ist das ja schon oben) ganz gemütlich rum. Wer mitmachen will, mag sich eintragen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## wolli101 (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo Derk,

leider werde ich 17.30 Uhr auf keinen Fall schaffen. Wenn die Bahn pünktlich ist (ein schöner Scherz am Rande), dann bin ich um 17.45 Uhr in Brühl. Bis ich mich in meine Klamotten gequetscht habe und auf´m Radl sitzen kann haben wir locker 18.30 Uhr. Ich bin aber guter Dinge, das wir uns in der Ville irgendwo treffen können. Da würde sich zum Beispiel der Bombenkrater in Bliesheim oder einer der zahlreichen Seen anbieten. Ansonsten möchte ich schon mal gemütlich den kommenden Sonntag ins Spiel bringen wollen  

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Derk (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo Wolfgang,

leider haben Klaus , Thomas und ich Dich heute unter den Massen der MBer nicht entdeckt, die uns vorhin in der Ville begegneten.

Ansonsten kann ich hinsichtlich unserer heutigen Route auf meineSonntagsfahrt verweisen, die wir - allerdings umgekehrt - wiederholt haben.

Schön ist das Radeln bei diesen Wetter-/Witterungsvehältnissen, die nur im Bereich des Heider Bergsees zu vermehrtem NW-Aufkommen führte.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolli101 (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo Derk,

leider war es heute auch gar nicht möglich mir zu begegnen. Mein Arbeitgeber hat sich da noch was nettes für den Abend einfallen lassen...

Ich werde Sonntagvormittag auf jeden Fall mit einem Kumpel in der Ville unterwegs sein. Wer Interesse hat kann sich ja melden.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Derk (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo Villeaner,

am Mittwoch komme ich wieder relativ früh hier weg und werde so gegen 17:30 Uhr am Aufstieg zur Ville sein, diesmal über die  Weilerstraße (liegt zwischen Hürth-Fischenich und Brühl Vochem),  der Privatstraße zur Brauerei Bischhof  und zum Weilerhof  hinauf)

Macht jemand mit ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Derk (16. Mai 2006)

Ein bischen Reklame für morgen sei mir nachgesehen :


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Mai 2006)

Hi Derk,

würde gerne mal wieder mit dir Ville-trailen, aber deine Startzeiten sind mir 'ne Stunde zu früh. Morgen bin ich allerdings Dackel schneiden.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Ommer (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo Derk,

das liest sich gut (Brauerei ), aber es ist zu früh für mich. Besser passt mir 18:30 im Königsforst, wenn es dort nicht zu warm ist morgen.

Nun zu meiner Werbung: Besteigung des Hölzer Kopf und anderer Hügel



Gruß Achim


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Mai 2006)

...da du deinen Lebensunterhalt damit verdienst, Sachverhalte prägnant und präzise auf den Punkt zu bringen, solltest du von "Brühl-Hürth" Abstand nehmen. Beides sind gleichberechtigte Städte ähnlicher Größe in naher geographischer Verwandschaft in unserem schönen Rhein-Erft-Kreis, doch verschwistert oder verschmolzen sind beide noch nicht. 

Ciao
Hammelstump


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (17. Mai 2006)

Lieber Hammel-Klug*******r,

würdest Du heute zu dem von mir ausgeschriebenen Treffpunkt kommen,  stünde Dein Vorderrad auf Brühler, Dein Hinterrad auf Hürther Gemeindegebiet.

Nur diesem Umstand wollte ich mit "Brühl-Hürth" Ausdruck geben.

Wenn 17:30 Uhr zu früh für Dich ist,  kann ich es bei meinen Mittwochstouren durch die Ville durchaus einrichten,  um 18:30 Uhr am Donatus-Parkplatz  oder Parkplatz Liblarer See oder ... vorbeizufahren ...

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Derk (18. Mai 2006)

Tja, da bin ich gestern mal wieder alleine gefahren .  

Nun dem werde ich abhelfen und bei meinen nächsten Tourangeboten zu Ville mal die  Wassertemperaturen der Seen mitveröffentlichen  .

Derk


----------



## Derk (20. Mai 2006)

Etwas Werbung für Morgen sei mir erlaubt :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370


----------



## dooley242 (20. Mai 2006)

Krieg mein Rad leider erst Ende des Monats, also kann ich erst Pfingsten fahren.


----------



## Derk (22. Mai 2006)

Mit Carsten fuhr ich gestern in der doch sehr sturmzerzausten Ville herum. Wir erkundeten den Bereiche der Köttinger Seenplatte und stellten fest, dass sich dort eine Wiederholung sicherlich lohnt.

Trocken war es und erträglich kühl.

Klaus , der sich angesagt hatte aber nicht gekommen war, hat was verpasst !

Ach ja :  Wassertemperatur im Bleibtreusee :  10°


----------



## Derk (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo ,

fährt jemand mit ?

Gegen 16:00  Uhr werde ich gleich an der


L183 Kreuzung Römerstr./Bonnstr./Weilerstr..


sein,  gelegen zwischen Brühl-Vochem und Hürth-Fischenich.

Tschüß
Derk


----------



## Ommer (3. Juni 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> 
> fährt jemand mit ?
> 
> ...


Hallo Derk,

die Nachricht ist etwas zu spät, ich hatte eben eine Tour mit dem Rasenmäher um das Haus herum.

Wie ist es morgen früh? So gegen 8:30? In Linde?

>>>Anmeldung<<<

Gruß Achim


----------



## Derk (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo ,

fährt jemand am Mittwoch Nachmittag mit ?

Gegen 17:30 Uhr  werde ich dann  an der


Kreuzung Römerstr.//Bonnstr. (= L183) /Weilerstr..


sein, gelegen zwischen Brühl-Vochem und Hürth-Fischenich.

Tschüß
Derk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2006)

Hi Derk,

viel Spaß auf deiner heutigen Tour. Folgende kleine Tipps noch vorab:

1. Ganzkörperdusche mit Autan vor dem Start

2. Nur durch die Nase atmen, sonst gibt's Verpflegung gratis

3. Der Riesenbärenklau soll komische Flecken auf der Haut geben

4. Brennnessel ist angeblich gesund

5. Die Spinnenfäden- und Netze im Gesicht stören kaum.

Ja, 

sie ist voller Leben, unsere schöne Ville Dafür derzeit mit optimaler Traktion .

Freundlich juckend
Hammelhetzer

P.S: werde heute abend auch noch die Ville heimsuchen, aber von der Arbeit kommend mit dem Rennrad den Papsthügel bezwingend. Biste da mal gewesen? Schön dort...


----------



## Derk (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Dieter,

danke für die freundlichen Wünsche und Tipps.

So wie es ausschaut ,  fahre ich ja gleich alleine  los;  gegen das Getier und gegen die Botanik schütze ich mich durch lange Hose und langärmeliges Hemd.  Aber was soll´s  - wir haben so lange auf den Frühlingsausbruch gewartet, dass  wir, ist er denn endlich da, über die kleinen Widrigkeiten hinwegsehen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die freundlichen Wünsche


da ist nichts Wunsch     - alles bitter selbsterlebte Realität  

Dafür bin ich heute abend *Papst*


----------



## Derk (8. Juni 2006)

Schön war es gestern in der Nordville.  Die Belästigung durch Insekten usw hielt sich durchaus in Grenzen. Die ersten Sonnenbadenden lagen bereits am Bleibtreusee .  Badendende konnte ich auch entdecken, allerdings im Neopren-Anzug.  Ein paar Jungs wagten sich bis zum Knie ins Wasser.

Als ich bei Weilerswist bereits 62 km auf dem Tacho hatte  , machte ich mich auf den Rückweg.

Derk


----------



## Günni69 (9. Juli 2006)

Schade, jetzt wo ich auch mal wieder mein MTB entstaubt habe ist hier leider nichts mehr los.  
Würde mich auch gerne mal der ein oder anderen Runde anschliessen, wenn es meine Arbeitszeiten (Wechselschichtdienst) zu lassen.


----------



## wolli101 (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo Günni69,

fahren tun wir schon - nur der Thread hier ist ein wenig angestaubt. Wenn Du Lust hast - jeden Dienstad, Donnerstag (jew. ab 18.30) und Sonntag (ab Mittag) sind wir mindestens zu zweit unterwegs. Wenn Du Dich anschließen möchtest gib mir nur bescheid.

Grüße
Wolli



			
				Günni69 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, jetzt wo ich auch mal wieder mein MTB entstaubt habe ist hier leider nichts mehr los.
> Würde mich auch gerne mal der ein oder anderen Runde anschliessen, wenn es meine Arbeitszeiten (Wechselschichtdienst) zu lassen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Juli 2006)

Günni69 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, jetzt wo ich auch mal wieder mein MTB entstaubt habe ist hier leider nichts mehr los.
> Würde mich auch gerne mal der ein oder anderen Runde anschliessen, wenn es meine Arbeitszeiten (Wechselschichtdienst) zu lassen.


Bist doch auch im falschen Thread .

Der Ville-für-Männer-Thread ist der hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195655

Werde am Montag abend 'ne Runde durch die Ville drehen, wo kann ich dich aufsammeln? 

Die Einträge bei mir lauten übrigens immer auf "Mittel" .

Ciao
NeueHammelOpferSucher


----------



## Günni69 (9. Juli 2006)

wolli101 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Günni69,
> 
> fahren tun wir schon - nur der Thread hier ist ein wenig angestaubt. Wenn Du Lust hast - jeden Dienstad, Donnerstag (jew. ab 18.30) und Sonntag (ab Mittag) sind wir mindestens zu zweit unterwegs. Wenn Du Dich anschließen möchtest gib mir nur bescheid.
> 
> ...



Hallo Wolli,

na das hört sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht an und komme da gerne mal drauf zurück. 
Jetzt Dienstag kann ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht klappt es ja am Donnerstag. Wo wäre denn dann der Treffpunkt und wie lange fahrt ihr dann meistens?


----------



## Günni69 (9. Juli 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Bist doch auch im falschen Thread .
> 
> Der Ville-für-Männer-Thread ist der hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195655
> 
> ...



Hallo Hammelhetzer,

danke für den Link und werde dann jetzt da mal öfters rein schauen.  
Hatte halt gestern mal über SuFu nach Ville gesucht bin dabei auf diesen Thread gestossen, konnte ich ja nicht ahnen das er nicht mehr genutzt wird. 

Tja, morgen abend sieht bei mir leider schlecht aus, deswegen wollte ich auch am frühen nachmittag eine Runde drehen. Habe nämlich morgen frei und dann geht das. 
Denke, es wird sich aber sicher noch eine andere Gelegenheit für eine gemeinsame Runde ergeben. Kannst dich ja bei mir melden, wenn Du nur mal eine kleine Runde drehen willst ohne dafür einen offiziellen Termin zu machen. Wenn ich nicht gerade arbeiten bin oder andere Verpflichtungen habe, komme ich gerne mit.

Wie ist denn die Einstufung mittel bei dir zu verstehen? Habe mir sagen lassen, dass es bei jedem Tourguide etwas anders ausgelegt wird.


----------



## wolli101 (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo Günni,

wir sind da relativ felxibel, beginnen unsere Tour aber in der Regel am Heider Bergsee oder an der Grundschule West. 

Grüße
Wolli

p.s. den "Ville bei Nacht"-Thread ignoriere ich im Übrigen seit Monaten, da ich keine Lust habe immer in zwei Threads herumzustöbern. Wenn ich Ville-bezogen poste, dann hier.




			
				Günni69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wolli,
> 
> na das hört sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht an und komme da gerne mal drauf zurück.
> Jetzt Dienstag kann ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht klappt es ja am Donnerstag. Wo wäre denn dann der Treffpunkt und wie lange fahrt ihr dann meistens?


----------



## Günni69 (30. Juli 2006)

Halloooo, ist die Ville zur Bike freien Zone ernannt worden, oder warum tut sich hier gar nichts mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (30. Juli 2006)

Für mich ist´s zur Zeit zu heiss


----------



## wolli101 (30. Juli 2006)

Kann das sein? Ich schau´ mir das gleich mal aus der Nähe an  

Wolli



			
				Günni69 schrieb:
			
		

> Halloooo, ist die Ville zur Bike freien Zone ernannt worden, oder warum tut sich hier gar nichts mehr?


----------



## Günni69 (30. Juli 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist´s zur Zeit zu heiss



Och, so wild war das letzte Woche gar nicht und wenn man schön im schattigen Wald geblieben ist war es wirklich vertretbar.  
Na ja, jetzt soll es in den nächsten Tagen ja wieder kühler werden und vielleicht tut sich ja dann mal wieder was hier.  

@ wolli101

Und zu welchem Resultat bist Du gekommen?


----------



## wolli101 (30. Juli 2006)

nun ja - die völlige Abwesenheit sonstiger Biker und die wüsten Beschimpfungen und Hasstiraden, die mir von den zahlreichen Rentergrüppchen   nachgebrüllt wurden, lassen eigentlich nur den einen Schluss zu - ich muss die Verbotsschilder wohl übersehen haben...

Und warm wars wirklich nicht!

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Günni69 (30. Juli 2006)

wolli101 schrieb:
			
		

> nun ja - die völlige Abwesenheit sonstiger Biker und die wüsten Beschimpfungen und Hasstiraden, die mir von den zahlreichen Rentergrüppchen   nachgebrüllt wurden, lassen eigentlich nur den einen Schluss zu - ich muss die Verbotsschilder wohl übersehen haben...
> Grüße
> Wolli



Wie jetzt, habe ich da irgendwie was verpaßt? 
Also bei meinen letzten vier Touren ist mir so etwas nicht passiert und Schilder habe ich auch keine gesehen. 
War jetzt doch sicher ein Scherz.


----------



## Derk (1. August 2006)

Morgen, also am Mitwoch, wird mich nichts abhalten können, in die Ville hinein zu fahren.
Hat jemand Lust, dabei mit zu machen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (2. August 2006)

Hallo Derk,

würde dich ja liebend gerne auf deiner Expedition in die Ville begleiten, aber muß leider ab mittags arbeiten.  
Vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes mal. 

@ wolli101

Lebste noch, oder bist Du von den bösen Rentnergrüppchen an einen Baum gefesselt worden oder schmorst sogar im Kochtopf?


----------



## wolli101 (2. August 2006)

@Günni69: nein, nein - ich war nur zwei Tage im schönen Wien. Der Renter, der es schafft mich vom Radl zu holen muss erst noch geboren werden. Im Übrigen war meine Bemerkung mit den Schhildern tats. als Scherz zu verstehen - wir sind ja hier nicht im Siebengebirge.

@Derk: Leider werde ich es heute auch nicht schaffen mich auf Rad zu schwingen. 

Bei mir bleibt es aber bis auf weiteres dabei: Dienstags, Donnerstags und Sonntags bin ich in der Ville unterwegs. Wie es morgen ausschaut kann ich jedoch noch nicht sagen, weil ich meinen Feierabend noch nicht terminieren kann.

in diesem Sinne
Wolli


----------



## Günni69 (2. August 2006)

wolli101 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir bleibt es aber bis auf weiteres dabei: Dienstags, Donnerstags und Sonntags bin ich in der Ville unterwegs. Wie es morgen ausschaut kann ich jedoch noch nicht sagen, weil ich meinen Feierabend noch nicht terminieren kann.
> 
> in diesem Sinne
> Wolli



Ja, werde die Tage auch mal im Auge behalten und vielleicht schaffen wir es ja doch mal zusammen eine Runde zu drehen.  
Morgen und Sonntag kann ich nicht, weil ich arbeiten muß. Dienstag habe ich frei und wenn dann zu Hause nichts anliegt könnte es vielleicht klappen. 
Können uns ja dann nochmal kurzschliessen wegen einem Treffpunkt.


----------



## Derk (7. August 2006)

Hallo,

hat jemand am Mittwoch Lust und Zeit,  mit mir in der Ville herumzufahren ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Günni69 (13. August 2006)

Also so tod scheint die Ville ja doch nicht zu sein.  
Bin heute mit einer kleinen Gruppe (6 Leute) durch die Ville gekurvt und dabei kamen mir mindestens 10 andere MTB-Biker entgegen.  
Was mich nur ein wenig verwundert hat, dass die meisten noch nicht mal zurück grüßen wenn man sie grüßt. Dachte das wäre eigentlich so allgemein üblich, oder habe ich da was verpaßt? 
Um sie hier nach dem Forum zu fragen, waren sie leider zu schnell an mir vorbei und weiß jetzt leider nicht ob es auch jemand war der sich hier rumtreibt. 

Na ja, vielleicht ergibt sich ja auch hier bald mal wieder öfters eine Gelegenheit zusammen eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## wolli101 (14. August 2006)

Hallo Günni69,

erstmal vorweg - mir seid ihr nicht begegnet, denn ich hätte auf jeden Fall gegrüßt. Aber ansonsten ist es tatsächlich eher selten, dass sich die Biker in der Ville grüßen, es sei denn, man brüllt das "Hallo" so laut, dass das Gegenüber gar keine Chance hat zu schweigen  

So viele Radler wie Dir sind mir allerdings tatsächlich nur ganz selten begegnet. Vielleicht fahre ich einfach zu den falschen Zeiten.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Derk (14. August 2006)

also, auch ich war gestern nicht in der Ville unterwegs...leider - wohl aber wieder am kommenden Mittwoch.  Wenn   jemand Lust hat, mich zu begleiten, kann er sich mit mir per pn verabreden.


----------



## mahatma (15. August 2006)

Ich kanns derzeit auch nicht sein, weil sich mein fully in Einzelteilen und auf Nimmerwiedersehen im ebay verabschiedet. Das hardtail ist zur Zeit zerlegt und wartet auf ein neues outfit. 
Aber sobald ich wieder mobil bin, ich hoffe das klappt dies Jahr noch, werde ich mich auf jeden Fall mal wieder melden, vor allem bei dir Wolli. Gibts ja gar nicht, da wohnt man 1 Straße auseinander und sieht sich 2 Jahre nicht.


----------



## wolli101 (15. August 2006)

@mahatma: Da hast Du wohl Recht, ich hab auch immer die Augen offengahalten. Scheinbar sind wir einfach zu völlig unterschiedlichen Zeiten unterwegs. 
Aber warum trennst Du Dich von Deinem schönen Radl? Du hast das doch mühsam selbst aufgebaut...

Grüße
Wolli



			
				mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kanns derzeit auch nicht sein, weil sich mein fully in Einzelteilen und auf Nimmerwiedersehen im ebay verabschiedet. Das hardtail ist zur Zeit zerlegt und wartet auf ein neues outfit.
> Aber sobald ich wieder mobil bin, ich hoffe das klappt dies Jahr noch, werde ich mich auf jeden Fall mal wieder melden, vor allem bei dir Wolli. Gibts ja gar nicht, da wohnt man 1 Straße auseinander und sieht sich 2 Jahre nicht.


----------



## Derk (16. August 2006)

Schön leer war es heute in der Ville - kein Wunder, trieben die anderen sich doch in Kohortenstärke im Konigs- und im Kottenforst herum.

Getrübt wurde mein Ausflug nur durch zwei "Platten".  Mit meiner kleinen Tschibo - Luftpumpe konnte ich nur  sehr mühsam und nur behelfsmäßig die Reifen aufpumpen.

Welche Luftpumpe welchen Herstellers/Händlers kann man zum Aufpumpen von Autoventil-Schläuchen eigentlich - uneingeschränkt - empfehlen ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (16. August 2006)

Bei mir hat es sich heute auch kurzfristig ergeben, dass ich eine Runde durch die Ville drehen konnte. So war ich dann von 15:30 - 18 Uhr dort unterwegs und mir ist nur ein Mountainbiker begegnet. 
Ui, da hast Du aber wirklich direkt in die vollen gegriffen mit deinen beiden Platten. Echt Ã¤rgerlich so etwas. Das ist mir in der letzten Zeit Ã¶fters passiert wenn ich mit dem Trekkingrad zur Arbeit gefahren bin und Ã¼berall auf dem Fahrradweg Glas lag. Die so was machen mÃ¼Ãte man mit dem nackten Hintern da rein setzen und im Kreis drehen. 
Habe mir dann jetzt da die Marathon Plus drauf gemacht und seit dem Ruhe vor Platten Reifen. FÃ¤hrt sich zwar etwas schwerer und unkomfortabler aber das nehme ich in dem Fall gerne in Kauf.  

Tja, eine gute Pumpe kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich empfehlen. Hatte mir auch mal so eine â¬ 5.- Pumpe geholt und hat bei den letzten Pannen eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert. Hoffe ja, dass ich die jetzt so schnell nicht wieder brauche.
Wenn ich mit dem MTB durch die Ville dÃ¼se, habe ich jetzt neuerdings solch eine Airgun (Pumpe mit CO2 Kartusche) dabei. Habe ich als Probeabobeigabe der Bike bekommen (3x Bike plus die Pumpe fÃ¼r â¬8,50 )
Ihren ersten Einsatz hatte sie am letzten Sonntag, als ich mir auch einen Platten in der Ville eingefangen habe. Innerhalb von 2 Sekunden ist der Reifen damit aufgepumpt. Brauchst nur das Ventil der Pumpe aufdrehen und schon zischt der Kartuscheninhalt in den Reifen.  Ersatzkartuschen habe ich jetzt im 2er Pack fÃ¼r â¬ 2,80 bekommen. 

So, dann bis bald mal und vielleicht klappt es ja doch mal mit einer gemeinsamen Runde.


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. August 2006)

"Airchamp" von SKS - nicht selber pumpen, sondern dank CO2-Patrone pumpen lassen - und das schneller als jede konventionelle Luftpumpe (Deine Mitfahrer danken Dir für die kürzere Wartezeit). Das Teil hat einen integrierten Adapter für AV- und SV-Ventile.

Noch etwas leichter ist der Bruder "Airgun", benötigt jedoch isolierte Patronen, die etwas teuerer sind.

_Btw: Derk, liest Du ab und zu auch einmal Deine PN....?_


----------



## Günni69 (16. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Noch etwas leichter ist der Bruder "Airgun", benÃ¶tigt jedoch isolierte Patronen, die etwas teuerer sind.



FÃ¼r die unisolierten Partonen gibt es fÃ¼r â¬ 1,50 eine Ummantelung, dann kann man auch wieder die gÃ¼nstigen unisolierten Kartuschen nehmen.


----------



## mahatma (17. August 2006)

wolli101 schrieb:
			
		

> @mahatma: Da hast Du wohl Recht, ich hab auch immer die Augen offengahalten. Scheinbar sind wir einfach zu völlig unterschiedlichen Zeiten unterwegs.
> Aber warum trennst Du Dich von Deinem schönen Radl? Du hast das doch mühsam selbst aufgebaut...
> 
> Grüße
> Wolli



Ich hab einfach Bock auf was Neues!


----------



## Derk (23. August 2006)

Es war heute schön leer in der Ville.   Ist ja kein Wunder, treibt sich doch der überwiegende Teil der Unterforums heute im Köfo herum.
Nur drei Mountainbiker sind mir heute begegnet.

WEnn ich an die für morgen ausgeschriebene Villetour denke,  soe bedauere ich es doch ein wenig, daran nicht teilnehmen zu können.  Ich wünsche ihren Teilnehmern viel Spass und trockenes Wetter.  Zu empfehlen ist ihnen aber in jedem FAll, mit langen Hosen zu fahren wegen der schönen BB-Trails = Brennnessel-Brombeertrails.

Derk


----------



## hardcoreidiot (25. August 2006)

lol    ich muss auch ma lwieder  n bissel durch die ville biken ! bin vom ganzen street fahrn schon ganz verweichlicht!^^


----------



## Thorsten (26. August 2006)

Wie wäre es Mittoch Abend mit einer lockeren Ville Tour? Wer hat Bock drauf?


----------



## hardcoreidiot (27. August 2006)

tut mir leid    hab erfahren das wir nächste woche in der schule zwei arbeiten schreiben................................. leider muss ich dafür lernen     naja    aber nächste woche !!!!!!!! ........schreiben wir auch zwei arbeiten


----------



## Derk (28. August 2006)

Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es Mittoch Abend mit einer lockeren Ville Tour? Wer hat Bock drauf?


 
Wenn es einigermaßen trocken ist,  werde  ich ab 17:00 Uhr in der Ville  unterwegs sein.  Von Köln kommend, fahre ich immer  die Weilerstraße hoch zur Privatbrauerei Bischof/ Weilerhof.  
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (29. August 2006)

Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es Mittoch Abend mit einer lockeren Ville Tour? Wer hat Bock drauf?


 
DAnn schau mal hier :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370


----------



## Thorsten (30. August 2006)

@derk
sofern das wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei! Gebe in jedem Fall Bescheid, wenn ich nicht dabei bin. Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe, ist der Treffpunkt unten am Bahnübergang der Staraßenbahn, oder?


----------



## Derk (30. August 2006)

Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> @derk
> sofern das wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei! Gebe in jedem Fall Bescheid, wenn ich nicht dabei bin. Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe, ist der Treffpunkt unten am Bahnübergang der Staraßenbahn, oder?


 
Hallo Thorsten,
genau da unten ist der Treffpunkt.  Mann fährt dann die wunderschöne Alle hinauf  zum Weilerhof, an diesem vorbei und dann durch einen Hohlweg hinauf zum Ville-Rücken.

Leider regnet es doch zu sehr   .  Ich habe daher die Tour aus dem LMB genommen  . 

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. August 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Leider regnet es doch zu sehr   .  Ich habe daher die Tour aus dem LMB genommen  .
> 
> Gruß
> Derk


Am westlichen Ville-Rand hat's aber schon aufgehört. Dürfte zwar ne elendigliche Schlammsauerei werden, aber von oben sollte es wohl halten.


----------



## Thorsten (30. August 2006)

Servus! 
Nachdem die Tour ja dann für heute ins Wasser gefallen ist  , würde ich vorschlagen diese auf nächste Woche Mittwoch, den 06.07. zu vertagen. Gleicher Ort und gleiche Zeit. Setze den Termin mal ins LMB...


----------



## Derk (30. August 2006)

Unter


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370

können sich Interssierte eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. August 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Unter
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370
> ...


Da kommt ja gerade richtig Konkurrenz auf


----------



## Derk (30. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommt ja gerade richtig Konkurrenz auf


 
Das fällt mir gerade auch selbst auf .  Einer von uns beiden wird seinen Eintrag schon löschen....

Aber wenn Du Dich schon meldest, Dieter, diese Touren, schön langsam und leicht, wären doch auch etwas für nen vorübergehenden Stockwanderer, oder ?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. August 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Das fällt mir gerade auch selbst auf .  Einer von uns beiden wird seinen Eintrag schon löschen....
> 
> Aber wenn Du Dich schon meldest, Dieter, diese Touren, schön langsam und leicht, wären doch auch etwas für nen vorübergehenden Stockwanderer, oder ?


17:30 ist definitiv zu früh für mich und bei den tollen Witterungsbedingungen erfreue ich mich gerne am Asphalt.

Sobald ich aber definitiv wieder schmutzresistent bin, will ich mal ein schöenes "Best of Ville Trails" anbieten. 

Man muß allerdings auch sehen, dass wir noch im kalendarischen Sommervollbereich sind. Für mich fängt der Herbst eigentlich erst mit dem goldenden Oktober an, auch wenn es den Eindruck macht, als hätte man diesen - gemeinsam mit der Altweiber genannten Jahreszeit - sehr elegant übersprungen. Will damit sagen, meine Hauptbikezeit kommt erst noch.

Mein derzeit ruhiges Fahren führt übrigens dazu, dass ich im Bedarfsfall (gestern probiert) auch mal für einen längeren Zeitrum mit vergnügtem Gesichtsausdruck unter "Volllast" laufen kann. Ob die Definition langsam und leicht dazu passt, mag jeder für sich selber herausfinden


----------



## Derk (1. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> 17:30 ist definitiv zu früh für mich und bei den tollen Witterungsbedingungen erfreue ich mich gerne am Asphalt.
> ......
> Mein derzeit ruhiges Fahren führt übrigens dazu, dass ich im Bedarfsfall (gestern probiert) auch mal für einen längeren Zeitrum mit vergnügtem Gesichtsausdruck unter "Volllast" laufen kann. Ob die Definition langsam und leicht dazu passt, mag jeder für sich selber herausfinden


 
So früh kann ich während der Woche auch nur Mittwochs, an diesem TAg nehme ich mir aus organisatorischen Gründen schon früher frei...(hat manchmal schon Vorteile, sein eigene Chef zu sein)

Ich habe erst später im Rennradforum rumgestöbert und dort Tourmeldungen und - ausschreibungen eines gewissen Bergmaders gefunden... daraus schließe ich jetzt, dass Du erfreulicherweise zu alter Form zurück gefunden hast....


----------



## Derk (1. September 2006)

Das Wetter idt zu schön, um daheim zu bleiben. Ich mache mich jetzt auf den Weg zur Ville und bin wohl gegen 18:OO Uhr bei der Privatbrauerei Bischof / Weillerhof.  Wenn jemand mitfahren will, erreicht er mich unter 0178.5589027.


----------



## Delgado (1. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald ich aber definitiv wieder schmutzresistent bin, will ich mal ein schöenes "Best of Ville Trails" anbieten.



Cool  , was gibt's zu Trinken und wo kann ich pennen?

Bei meinem letzten Aufenthalt in der Ville gab's Ouzo und Bier und pennen durfte ich in einem Etablissement der pre-pubertären Ausstattungsklasse  

Schläft sich übrigens ganz nett mit den Jungs von Tokio Hotel  

Brauchst übrigens keine Angst vor Übergriffen auf Deine Person zu haben.
Meint: Lad mich bloß nicht wieder aus  

Gruß

Hammelverführer


----------



## Derk (2. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> 17:30 ist definitiv zu früh für mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ach ja, der Treffpunkt am kommenden Mittwoch liegt in der Mitte zwischen den KVB - HAltestellen Vochem und Fischenich,  ist also auch mit dem "Kappesbuure-Express" gut erreichbar !!


----------



## Derk (6. September 2006)

Es soll ja weiterhin schönes Wetter sein, bei dem Thorsten und ich heute in der Ville herumtourten.

Auf dem Rückweg dunkelte schon kräftig und der volle Mond stand satt im Osten über der Wahner Heide. 

Tschüs
Derk


----------



## Derk (27. September 2006)

Hurra,

ich kann mich gleich auf´s Rad setzen   .

Tourt jemand mit in der Ville ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. September 2006)

Tauche heute erst gegen 18:00h  in die Ville ein und nehme dabei sämtliche Rampen auf dem Weg zum Kieswerktrail mit - da ich max. mit Stirnlampe unterwegs bin, bleibt mir ja nicht viel Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (27. September 2006)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja gleich


----------



## Derk (28. September 2006)

Für Leute, die übernächsten Sonntag früh aus den Federn kommen :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370


----------



## Ommer (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Derk,

führt uns die Sonntagtour auch an gewissen - nicht mit Wasser gefüllten - Gruben vorbei, in die sich jugendliche Mitreisende hineinstürzen könnten?

fragt Achim


----------



## Derk (6. Oktober 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Derk,
> 
> führt uns die Sonntagtour auch an gewissen - nicht mit Wasser gefüllten - Gruben vorbei, in die sich jugendliche Mitreisende hineinstürzen könnten?
> 
> fragt Achim


 
Die Tour führt nicht an diesen Gruben ("Spielplätze") , eine von ihnen ist ohnehin mit Baumstämmen verfüllt , vorbei; die "Jugend" hat aber durchaus die Möglichkeit, auf verwurzelten und "verbaumten" Trails sowie auf einigen Steilabhängen (die ich mit Sicherheit nur abgesessen bewältigen werde) die fahrerischen Fähigkeiten unter Ausschaltung gewisser Gehirnfunktionen  zu erproben. 


Ach so : wer von den Mitfajhrern den Treffpunkt nicht ermitteln kann :
Die Koordinaten lauten:

6°54'06.34'' Ost, 50°51'08.36'' Nord, 72 m

Ich schicke auch der-/demjenigen gerne eine PDF-Kartendarstellung des Treffpunkts per e-mail nach Mitteilung der e-mail-Anschrift.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Derk (8. Oktober 2006)

Was war das heute eine schöne Ausfahrt in der Ville !!!

Zwar sagten zwei Interessenten leider ab, jedoch erschien dann mit Ingolf aus dem Hohen Norden (Kölns) erfreulicherweise unangemeldeter "Ersatz".


So fuhren denn "nur" 12 (!!) Biker in der Ville herum zum Erstaunen vieler Wanderer, die einen so großen Haufen dort wohl noch nicht gesehen haben.


Das Wetter war prächtig .

Die Mitfahrer waren sehr angenehm (das Tempo - hoffentlich für alle - moderat).

Die Seen spiegelten die sich zu verfärben beginnenden Bäume.


Eine Vielzahl der Seen erfreute uns Tourteilnehmer (ich habe mir aber für eine zweite Ville-Runde noch einige aufbewahrt).


Am Ende war die Strecke dann doch einige Kilometer länger als ursprünglich vorgesehen (und dauerte auch etwas länger - die genaue Zeitüberschreitung will ich mal nicht bekannt geben - als ursprünglich veranschlagt.


Wie urteilt man doch so schön bei EBAY : mit Euch gerne wieder ​ 
Derk


----------



## Mathok (8. Oktober 2006)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die Ville ist wirklich ein herrliches Fleckchen Erde für Biker. Die Trails, das Wetter und die Mitfahrer(innen) waren super, unkompliziert und spaßig. Freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal - hoffentlich wieder im guten Dutzend !

lg
Martin (der bei >30km demnächst was zu Essen mitnimmt)

Könnte mir vll noch jmd die Fotos zuschicken? Wäre echt total nett


----------



## Mack_21 (8. Oktober 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> ...Am Ende war die Strecke dann doch einige Kilometer länger als ursprünglich vorgesehen (und dauerte auch etwas länger - die genaue Zeitüberschreitung will ich mal nicht bekannt geben - als ursprünglich veranschlagt....



naja einen teil von der zusätzlichen zeit schreibe ich mir auf meine fahnen, da ich das akademische viertelstündchen voll ausgenutzt habe. dafür entschuldige ich mich hiermit nochmal bei allen mitfahrer/innen 

ich kann mich derk nur anschließen. es war eine super tour. und ich freue mich schon auf teil 2  

danke an alle mitfahrer/innen und vor allem unserem guide für die schöne zeit   

viele grüße
markus


----------



## Ommer (8. Oktober 2006)

Schön wars, das herrliche Wetter stimmte alle freundlich, die Biker, die Wanderer, Kinder Hunde u.s.w. 

Kein Gemeckere, kein Jammern oder Geschrei, danke an alle Mitfahrer/in und den Guide


Bis zum nächstenmal
Achim


----------



## kreischkäfer (8. Oktober 2006)

Mir hats auch gut gefallen, vor allem weil es ein so großes zusammenhängendes Gebiet ist und weil der Trailanteil sehr hoch war  .
Super waren auch die kleinen Abstecher ins steilere Gelände sowie die Treppenpassagen  .

Würde gerne das nächste mal wieder dabei sein, wenn die Zeit es zulässt

Gruß
kreischkäfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy1971 (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!!!
War wirklich ein schöner Ausritt  

Das Längste was ich in den 3 Wochen,seit ich fahre absolviert habe, waren so ca. 30 KM.
Also könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen, dass ich nach 50 KM relativ platt war. Im Anschluß wollte meine Freundin noch im Stadtwald spazieren gehen  
So war ich gestern doch zeitig im Bett und habe mich gefreut, dass ich langsam wieder fit werde  
WETTER; LANDSCHAFT; MITFAHRER war Alles Super und
die Treppenabfahrt in der Ville war ein echtes Sahnestück  

Beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder dabei  

LG 

Uwe


----------



## Mattes245 (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, ich kann allen nur zustimmen,  mir hat es auch sehr gut gefallen! 

...super Wetter, tolle Landschaft, schöne Trails, super abfahrten   bin beim nächsten mal auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.  

Vielen Dank, an alle die mitgefahren sind und vor allem an *Derk* der uns diese wunderschöne Tour bereitet hat. super Truppe!  

bis dahin Mathias         ...über Bilder von der Tour würde ich mich sehr Freuen!


----------



## Ghosty9 (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fand die Tour auch super  - schönes Wetter, interessante Tour 
Nur die letzten 10km war das Tempo doch etwas zu schnell....


viele Grüße

Serena

Ich hätte auch gern die Bilder von der Tour


----------



## Derk (9. Oktober 2006)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> ......Nur die letzten 10km war das Tempo doch etwas zu schnell....


 
Das tut mir leid.  

Ich nehme aber an, dass diese Anstrengung Dich gestärkt hat für Deine morgige Tour im Rhechtsrheinischen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Ghosty9 (9. Oktober 2006)

hoffe ich auch  Übung mach ja bekanntlich den Meister


----------



## Mack_21 (9. Oktober 2006)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> ...Nur die letzten 10km war das Tempo doch etwas zu schnell....



ich war nicht dran schuld... war bestimmt der martin dran schuld weil der hunger hatte    hättest aber doch was sagen können, dann wären wir langsamer gefahren... aber wieso fährst du rechtsrheinisch???    war nur spass

@ unsere paparazzo: die bilder hätte ich auch gerne   

@derk: wann steigt die nächste ville-tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (9. Oktober 2006)

Das wird schon bald ganz leicht klappen  ! Einfach am Tag danach nix machen, sondern mal entspannen. Den Rest macht dann die Zeit (wenn das kein genialer Trainigsplan ist weiss ich auch nicht  ).

lg
Martin

Und glaub mir der große Rest war auch froh als die Autos wieder in Sichtweite kamen (rein Konditionstechnisch Derk!) und noch glücklicher als es zu Hause nach Essen duftete ; wo wir gerade beim Thema sind - ABENDESSEN


----------



## Mack_21 (9. Oktober 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> ...Und glaub mir der große Rest war auch froh als die Autos wieder in Sichtweite kamen (rein Konditionstechnisch Derk!) und noch glücklicher als es zu Hause nach Essen duftete...


  

welche autos denn  als ich die sah hatte ich noch ca. 30km nach zülpich... aus denen aufgrund mangelnder ortskenntis im bereich erftstadt dann knapp 48km wurden   das nächste mal opfere ich dann doch lieber die paar euronen für die bahn...  oder nehm ne karte mit... und nach essen hat es zuhause auch nicht geduftet


----------



## b-cat (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,hier sind die Absager. Mensch,wenn wir das hier alles so lesen sind wir jetzt noch trauriger,daß wir nicht mitgerfahren sind. Bei uns war es ein bischen später geworden.... und zum Aufstehen war es zu "früh".
Sorry,Derk,dass wir so auf den letzten Drücker abgesagt haben,aber es ist ja angekommen.Wann ist die nächste VILLE-Runde....!

Grüße
Bettina(b-cat)und Stefan(SkipperXP)


----------



## Mathok (9. Oktober 2006)

soll das heißen du bist:
30km hin
50km Ville
48km zurück

 Da wäre ich ja jetzt noch unterwegs, bzw in der Zwischenzeit verhungert! Aber laut deinem Profil fährst du ja auch Marathon (Respekt) - ich nicht  - also muss ich das ja auch nicht können! Also für mich kamen die Autos genau richtig. Ich war kurz vor dem Punkt wo das Treten langsam angefangen hätte schwerer zu werden...

Aber dann ist jetzt wenigstens die Schuldfrage geklärt 

Grüße in den Abend
martin


----------



## Mack_21 (9. Oktober 2006)

nee hin waren es nur knapp 16 km da ich morgens noch die hilfe der bahn in anspruch genommen habe und mich über die 6,60 euronen aufgeregt habe   aber egal denn es hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt. war ein toller tag... 
ja ab und zu habe ich solche aussetzer und fahre marathon. so wie nächstes wochenende den wasgau-marathon. deswegen wäre es nett wenn da nicht gerade teil 2 der tour gefahren wird     

@cat... ohne euch die nase langmachen zu wollen.. aber jaa.. ihr habt was verpasst   
viele grüße
markus


----------



## b-cat (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe es schmerzlich vernommen.Aber wir waren nicht faul-wir sind gestern brav von Sülz zum KF gefahren, haben dort(mein Mann lässig-ich bremsend) dien Sülze-DH in Augenschein genommen -spannend-dann noch was rumgefahren und sind dann brav wieder nach Hause gefahren.Wir hatten auch 65 km auf der Uhr ,jaaaahwoll!


----------



## Mack_21 (9. Oktober 2006)

aber mal was ganz anderes. nimmt jemand aus dem fred hier am winterpokal teil? ist ja nicht mehr solange hin...


----------



## Mathok (9. Oktober 2006)

Wäre zwar mein erstes Mal, aber das hatte ich in der Tat vor. Versuch macht klug!
Zudem fällt es mir im Winter nicht schwer zu biken. Finde es immer wieder super schön durch frischen Schnee zu fahren; und man tut was für seine Technik.
Wenn man den Trail im Winter bei Eis und Schnee runterkommt, dann lacht man da im nächsten Sommer nur noch drüber! Wenn nicht, so fällt man weich


----------



## Mack_21 (10. Oktober 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> Wäre zwar mein erstes Mal, aber das hatte ich in der Tat vor...



irgendwann ist es immer das erste mal  aber für mich ist es auch die erste teilnahme. fahre auch gerne im winter und der pokal ist sicherlich eine kleine motivationshilfe für tage an denen man weniger lust hat  nur die sache mit dem schnee... wir müssen erst mal welchen bekommen


----------



## Ommer (10. Oktober 2006)

Sonntagmorgen in der Ville:

Easy1971 erklärt die Vorzüge des helmfreien Bikens...





...die anderen hören aufmerksam zu






Abkürzung durchs Grüne?






alle wieder vereint




Pause am See...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo !!!

Ich werde morgen nachmittag das dann noch schöne Wetter ausnutzen und mich in der Ville "rumtummeln", vorbehaltlich :es kommt beruflich nichts dazwischen.

Um 17:00 Uhr werde ich an der Kreuzung Weilerstr./Römerstr./BonnerStr. sein.

Wer fährt mit ?

Ich könnte es einrichten, so früh noch verhinderte Mitfahrer  etwa eine Stunde später  an den anderen beiden üblichen Trteffpunkten (Wasserturm in Brühl)  oder aber Donatusparkplat in Liblar)  aufzugreifen.

Solange Tageslicht herrscht, will ich auch einige auf der Karte gestrichelt wiedergegebene Pfade hinsichtlich ihrer Bike-Tauglichkeit explorieren.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Mack_21 (10. Oktober 2006)

hallo derk
ist das der gleiche treffpunkt wie am sonntag?
würde dich gerne auf der tour begleiten, aber da ich zur zeit in köln auf lehrgang bin weiss ich nicht genau ob ich es bis 17.00 zum treffpunkt schaffe. könnte eventuell 10-20 minuten später werden, je nachdem wie lange wir hier machen. würde mich dann aber nochmal zeitnah per sms bei dir melden. 

@ommer: danke für die pics

gruß
markus


----------



## Ghosty9 (10. Oktober 2006)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> ich war nicht dran schuld... war bestimmt der martin dran schuld weil der hunger hatte    hättest aber doch was sagen können, dann wären wir langsamer gefahren... aber wieso fährst du rechtsrheinisch???    war nur spass



...wahrscheinlich war das Tempo immer gleich, nur ich zu k.o  ..ging nicht so gut, war ja das Schlußgespenst  

Die rechtsrheinische Tour war auch gut 

@Derk: schade, dass die Tour schon morgen ist   Wär gern mitgefahren, aber in der Woche ist mir das zu lang und zu dunkel 
Wann gibt's denn die nächste Sonntags-Tour?


----------



## Mack_21 (10. Oktober 2006)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> ...war ja das Schlußgespenst...



aber ein nettes gespenst  



Ghosty9 schrieb:


> ...Wär gern mitgefahren, aber in der Woche ist mir das zu lang und zu dunkel...



schade dass du nicht mitfährst, wäre bestimmt schön geworden..


----------



## Derk (10. Oktober 2006)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> @Derk: schade, dass die Tour schon morgen ist  Wär gern mitgefahren, aber in der Woche ist mir das zu lang und zu dunkel
> Wann gibt's denn die nächste Sonntags-Tour?


 
Hallo Serena,

um 19:00 Uhr, also bei Sonnenuntergang, will ich die Ville auch wieder verlassen haben; so gerne fahre ich bei Dunkelheit auch nicht im Wald herum.

Ich denke, dass ich noch im Oktober wieder einmal eine sonntägliche Villetour  anbieten werde. Allerdings wohl nicht am kommenden Wochenende, welches "familiengewidmet" sein wird.
Gruß
Derk


----------



## Derk (11. Oktober 2006)

Dann mache ich mal ein bischen Werbung für den "Hammelhetzer" und empfehle den ambitionierten Schnellfahrern  die Teilnahme an :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3103


----------



## Derk (11. Oktober 2006)

Schön war es heute mal wieder in der Ville  .  

Markus ("Mack_21") und ich fuhren gemeinsam ungefähr 30 km .  Wegen des wirklich sehr erfolgreichen Exploreranteils    unserer Tour  war die zurückgelegte Strecke nicht so lang.

Pünktlich zum Sonnenuntergang erreichten wir den Bahnhof Liblar; Markus mußte dann nicht mehr lange auf seinen Zug  nach Euskirchen warten.

Auf dem Rückweg durch die Ville erwischte mich die Dunkelheit dann voll ; trotz "Sigma-Beleuchtung"  wurde mir wieder bewußt, dass diese "Wald-night-rides" nichts mehr für mich sind.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Mack_21 (11. Oktober 2006)

na zum glück sind wir ja trotz aller hindernisse noch so rechtzeitig gestartet, dass wir vor dem viehtrieb die brauerei bischoff hinter uns gelassen haben   



Derk schrieb:


> ...Wegen des wirklich sehr erfolgreichen Exploreranteils    unserer Tour...



ja das stimmt. der "pfadfinder-anteil" der tour war mehr als erfolgreich. gab zwar auch nasse füsse, aber die waren schnell wieder trocken und vor allem vergessen bei den neuen trails, stufen und "uphills"   naja ausser die kleine falle mit den 3 etwas dickeren ästen, die da ein wanderer verloren haben muss   aber die haben wir mal wieder den hang runter ins gebüsch befördert  

kam diesmal auch ohne verfahren heim...  

gruß
markus


----------



## Derk (31. Oktober 2006)

Hat jemand Lust,  morgen (1.11.06)  in der Ville ´zu fahren?
Morgens soll das Wetter ja noch ganz manierlich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (31. Oktober 2006)

Wir werden dort auch unterwegs sein

http://www.radlerfruen.de

Kannst ja mal ausschau halten


----------



## Ommer (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Derk,

das geht leider nicht, denn morgen früh will ich eine Hecke einpflanzen und nachmittags gehts mit Montana in den King´s Forest und auf den Lüderich (ab 15:30). 

Hast du meine PN gelesen?

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Derk (1. November 2006)

Hallo,

am Samstag soll es ja trocken bleiben.

Wer  das in der Ville ausnutzen möchte -  bitte sehr :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/entry.php?do=e&t=2370

Derk


----------



## mahatma (1. November 2006)

Sollte euch in der Ville mal sowas entgegenkommen,









keine Angst, dass beißt nicht!
Ich bin zurück!


----------



## Pepin (2. November 2006)

bilder und nachlese der feiertagstour in der Ville

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=730


----------



## hardcoreidiot (4. November 2006)

jo ich hab auch ma wieder bock auf ne tour    aber ich krieg mein bike erst am montag wieder . Ich krieg wegen nem kleinen Maleur n neues Laufrad , schaltauge, schaltwerk etc.    

aber ich würde mal wieder liebend gerne ne kleine tour machen ,ich suche mal abwechslung - die ganzen double backflips werden auf dauer langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (4. November 2006)

Hallo Derk,

bin heute bei schönstem Nov.wetter die ca. 10 Monate alte Tour (063004.ovl) von Dir nachgefahren (Danke). Leider entschied sich das bei mir sehr kurzfristig, und Du hattest Deinen Termin gestrichen. Wobei mir 14:00 Uhr auch etwas zu spät gewesen wäre. 
Nun ja, so habe ich mich halt alleine in mir unbekannte Gefilde gewagt - im Notfall kennt der Garmin ja den Rückweg  Ok, zumindest den Startpunkt hätte ich mir vorher genauer ansehen sollen. So bin ich halt oben am Sportplatz gestartet. 10% Gefälle taugen zwar nicht zum warmfahren, aber zumindest hatte ich etwas auf das ich mich beim Rückweg freuen durfte  
Tolle Gegend und schöne Tour, genau richtig für mich heute. Das war garantiert nicht mein letzter Ausflug an die Seen.

Nochmals Danke und schönes Wochenende
[email protected]


----------



## Mack_21 (5. November 2006)

hallo derk,
da ich die letzten 4 wochen verletzungsbedingt ausgesetzt habe, würde ich am mittwoch nachmittag gerne mal wieder eine runde durch die ville machen. wenn du lust und zeit hast könnten wir ja mal wieder zusammen die ville unter die stollen nehmen. vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar andere mitfahrer. ich würde dann auch einen lmb termin ausschreiben.... wenn du den guide spielen würdest. könnte mittwoch ab 15.00 an der brauerei sein


----------



## hardcoreidiot (6. November 2006)

wenn ihr ma lne wochenendstour machen würdet dann könnte ich ja mal mitfahren , aber mittwoch kann ich leider net (ich tue mal so als wäre ich durch das letzte posting gefragt worden)
dann bring ich mal meine kumpels mit und dann mischen wir  euch alte leute mal auf   (ich glaub jetzt habe ich den mund zu voll genommen) 

denn  @ Derk : die bemerkung üer tomadi springt mir immer noch ins auge  jedesmal wenn ich diesen thread öffne , agrrrrr. Langsam wird es zeit das ich auch offiziell meinen anfängerruf verliere , da ich schon länger fahre als tomadi.  Euer Badorfer Vogel  der Hardcoreidiot


----------



## Mack_21 (6. November 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> ...wenn ihr ma lne wochenendstour machen würdet dann könnte ich ja mal mitfahren ... (ich tue mal so als wäre ich durch das letzte posting gefragt worden) ...



klar kannst du gerne so tun als wärst du durch mein posting angesprochen worden.. war ja auch für alle gedacht, wenn nicht hätte ich ne pm geschickt   würde mich auch freuen wenn derk dieses jahr noch die zeit und lust finden würde eine wochenendtour zu guiden. ich kenne mich leider noch nicht so gut in der ville aus.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (6. November 2006)

> klar kannst du gerne so tun als wärst du durch mein posting angesprochen worden.. war ja auch für alle gedacht, wenn nicht hätte ich ne pm geschickt  würde mich auch freuen wenn derk dieses jahr noch die zeit und lust finden würde eine wochenendtour zu guiden. ich kenne mich leider noch nicht so gut in der ville aus.




ich auch net so . ich fahr immer rein  und irgendwann irgendwo wieder raus.^^ eine wochenendstour werde ich auf jeden fall mitmachen  (falls dieses wochenende )    vorausgesetzt die vom b.o.c. kriegen mein schaltauge noch diese woche . ich bin das lange strecken fahren im wald nicht mehr so gewohnt , weil ich eher dirtmäßig unterwegs war . denke aber ich bin mittlerweile so fit das ich mitfahren kann . 

ergebnis : Ich würde mich über ne tour freuen


----------



## Derk (7. November 2006)

@ mack 21 :  Leider werde ich wohl frühestens erst am kommenden Sonntag wieder auf mein Rad steigen können.  Ich sage Dir per PN Bescheid, wenn sich bei mir eine Terminmöglichkeit abzeichnet.

@ hardcoreidiot:  in der dunklen Jahreszeit fahre ich unter der Woche ohnehin ungerne nachmittags/abends auf unasphaltierten Wegen. Sicherlich sehen wir uns dann mal tagsüber und im Hellen am Wochenende .

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. November 2006)

Eine lockere Ville-Tour findet am Samstag Mittag statt, Details siehe LMB.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Mack_21 (7. November 2006)

@derk und hetzer...
bin am we leider nicht in der nähe. derk melde dich trotzdem wenn du am sonntag fahren solltest, vielleicht bin ich bis dahin schon wieder zurück. an sonst evtl nächstes we


----------



## hardcoreidiot (8. November 2006)

> Eine lockere Ville-Tour findet am Samstag Mittag statt, Details siehe LMB.



ich find den termin nich


----------



## Balu. (8. November 2006)

> ich find den termin nich



http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3103

Augen auf beim Eierkauf !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (9. November 2006)

thx


----------



## hardcoreidiot (11. November 2006)

tja , die heutige tour mit hammelhetzer  ist leider sprichwörtlich ins wasser gefallen , aber wenigstens hab ich meine maike wieder *schwärm*. für ne  tour demnächst findet sich bestimmt noch en termin


----------



## hardcoreidiot (20. November 2006)

Wann is denn mal wieder ne tour geplant?


----------



## Derk (20. November 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> Wann is denn mal wieder ne tour geplant?


Ich werde wohl am kommenden Sonntag wieder eine Tour unternehmen :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370


----------



## Ommer (20. November 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl am kommenden Sonntag wieder eine Tour unternehmen :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370



Hallo Derk,

welche Kleidung wird erwartet?

Gummistiefel, Schwimmflossen oder 

fragt Achim


----------



## Derk (20. November 2006)

Hallo Achim,

irgendwann muss es ja mal eine längere Regenpause geben, auch im Oktober, hoffe ich  .

Auch werde ich diejenigen Wege meiden , von denen ich annehme, dass   sie von den vergangenen Sintfluten  in Sumpfpfade verwandelt wurden; dies schließt auch die Wurzeltrails / Hangab/auffahrten ein .  Auf die schicke ich allenfalls die Dir lieben Yedi-Ritter, wenn sie denn mitkommen/wollen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Mathok (21. November 2006)

Wollen schon, fraglich ist ob (zumindest ich) das zeitlich geregelt kriege. Samstagabend steht ja in Köln die Premiere von NWD7 mit Malcom, Mathes, Heuki und Kreischkäfer an. Man könnte natürlich das Bike gleich mitnehmen - Sonntagmorgen ist ja man ja eh noch in Köln!

Gibts denn eine relativ einfache Möglichkeit die Loaklität vom ZülpicherPlatz/Neumarkt aus - mit der KVB - zu erreichen? Rutschige Wurzeltrails klingt doch nach einer Menge Spass


----------



## Derk (21. November 2006)

Mathok schrieb:


> Gibts denn eine relativ einfache Möglichkeit die Loaklität vom ZülpicherPlatz/Neumarkt aus - mit der KVB - zu erreichen? Rutschige Wurzeltrails klingt doch nach einer Menge Spass


 
Ja, man erreicht ganz leicht und ohne Umsteigen mit dem "Kappesbuure-Express", alias "Vorgebirgsbahn", alias Linie ??? der KVB den Treffpunkt; einzusteigen ist in Köln am Barbarossaplatz und auszusteigen entweder in Hürth-Fischenich oder in Brühl-Vochem.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. November 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> Ja, man erreicht ganz leicht und ohne Umsteigen mit dem "Kappesbuure-Express", alias "Vorgebirgsbahn", alias Linie ??? der KVB den Treffpunkt; einzusteigen ist in Köln am Barbarossaplatz und auszusteigen entweder in Hürth-Fischenich oder in Brühl-Vochem.
> 
> Gruß
> Derk



Linie 18

Vom Neumarkt sind das gerad mal gute 10km mit 'm Rad, einfach immer die Luxemburger entlang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathok (21. November 2006)

Danke schön! Dann könnte es gut sein, dass wir uns Sonntag Morgen sehen!


----------



## on any sunday (21. November 2006)

Ich glaube, eine Schlauchboottour durch die Ville wäre im Moment angesagter.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (21. November 2006)

ihr könnt euch ja lustig über mich machen , aber ich find dat trotzdem nich .


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. November 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> ihr könnt euch ja lustig über mich machen , aber ich find dat trotzdem nich .



Das Schlauchboot??


----------



## Derk (21. November 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> ihr könnt euch ja lustig über mich machen , aber ich find dat trotzdem nich .


den Treffpunkt ?


----------



## Derk (21. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich glaube, eine Schlauchboottour durch die Ville wäre im Moment angesagter.


 
Ich fahre an den Seen nur entlang .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooley242 (21. November 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> ihr könnt euch ja lustig über mich machen , aber ich find dat trotzdem nich .



Der Treffpunkt ist vermutlich da, wo die grüne "1" ist. 

Vielleicht lasse ich mich da blicken. Schön langsam ist genau richtig nach meiner Knie-OP.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (21. November 2006)

> Der Treffpunkt ist vermutlich da, wo die grüne "1" ist.



endlich mal ne erklärung die ich verstehe xD


----------



## Derk (22. November 2006)

Leider mußte ich meine für Sonntag vorgesehene Tour streichen .


----------



## dooley242 (22. November 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> Leider mußte ich meine für Sonntag vorgesehene Tour streichen .



Schade.


----------



## Vertexto (24. November 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> Leider mußte ich meine für Sonntag vorgesehene Tour streichen .



Hallo Biker,
da Derk die Tour absagen mußte würde ich gerne als Guide einspringen.
Das heißt ich werde es versuchen.
Termin werde ich sofort eintragen.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (26. November 2006)

Tach zusammen,
so dann sind heute morgen pünktlich um 9:30 nur Ghosty9 ,Derk und meine wenigkeit in die fast trockene Ville gestartet,zuerst durch die alte Braunkohle Grube richtung Knapsack über einen Kriegsopferfriedhof in Hammelhetzergebiet,und in einer kleinen Schleife zu diversen Seen der Ville die dann auch teilweise umrundet wurden.
Zum ende der Tour kam auch noch die Sonne raus,schade das ich zur Arbeit mußte ,währe gern noch was gefahren,so waren wir aber punkt 12:00 Uhr wieder am Ausgangspunkt zurück.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht mit Ghosty9 und Derk.
Bis zum nächsten mal.
Gerd


----------



## Ghosty9 (26. November 2006)

Hallo Gerd,

an dieser Stelle danke noch mal für die super Tour  

bis demnächst

[email protected]


----------



## Derk (26. November 2006)

Hallo Gerd und Serena,

es hat mir mit Euch beiden viel Spass bereitet,  neue Villewege zu erkunden.

Ein schönes Restwochende wünscht Euch nochmals

Derk


----------



## dooley242 (26. November 2006)

Das kommt davon, wenn man nicht regelmässig hier reinschaut.
Da wär ich dann natürlich auch mitgekommen.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (26. November 2006)

und ich hatte heute keine zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. November 2006)

Jo,

heute mittag war's schön in der Ville, allerdings auch überlaufen, zumindest stellenweise. Na ja, da stehen die Woche fünf trockene Nightrides an... ...wer Interesse hat, bitte melden.


----------



## ultra2 (27. November 2006)

Tach Jungs und Mädels,

das Team KFL III würde gerne mal durch euer Revier streunen. Leider kennt sich von uns keiner bei euch aus. Wenn das Wetter am kommenden Sonntag fahrtauglich ist und jemand von euch so ca. um 10.00h / 11.00h auf Tour gehen will, würden wir uns gerne dran hängen. Uns schwebt was von ca. 3.00h und max 700 HM vor (ist das okay so easy ?). 

Vielen Dank

KFL Team III


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. November 2006)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Tach Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> das Team KFL III würde gerne mal durch euer Revier streunen. Leider kennt sich von uns keiner bei euch aus. Wenn das Wetter am kommenden Sonntag fahrtauglich ist und jemand von euch so ca. um 10.00h / 11.00h auf Tour gehen will, würden wir uns gerne dran hängen. Uns schwebt was von ca. 3.00h und max 700 HM vor (ist das okay so easy ?).
> 
> ...


Uhrzeit und Dauer wären ok, HM ohne Angabe. Geschwindigkeit nach Wunsch könnte ich anbieten. Was auf jeden Fall geboten wird, ist Naturerlebnis und Seenlandschaften pur, Schwierigkeitsgrad richtet sich nach Teilnehmern.

Wie wollt ihr anreisen, Auto oder Bahn? Günstigster Treffpunkt bei Auto-Anreise wäre Parkplatz Liblarer See an der B265 (über A4, A1 und A61 zu erreichen), ansonsten Donatusparkplatz.

Angebot ok?


----------



## ultra2 (27. November 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Uhrzeit und Dauer wären ok, HM ohne Angabe. Geschwindigkeit nach Wunsch könnte ich anbieten. Was auf jeden Fall geboten wird, ist Naturerlebnis und Seenlandschaften pur, Schwierigkeitsgrad richtet sich nach Teilnehmern.
> 
> Wie wollt ihr anreisen, Auto oder Bahn? Günstigster Treffpunkt bei Auto-Anreise wäre Parkplatz Liblarer See an der B265 (über A4, A1 und A61 zu erreichen), ansonsten Donatusparkplatz.
> 
> Angebot ok?



Hallo Hammelhetzer,

vielen Dank für Dein Angebot. Habs den Jungs mal so weitergeleitet. Ich denke wir werden antreten. Genaueres (Uhrzeit etc.) müssen wir dann noch klären. Nochmals vielen Dank.

KFL Team III
(Das Team das sich auch auf die andere Rheinseite traut )


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. November 2006)

Gut,

dann werde ich morgen einen Termin einstellen. Sehe gerade, du fährst illegalerweiser ein Scott Genius.  Nun, auch du wirst deine Herausforderung finden 

Ich hasse mein Schatzkästchen, besonders, wenn ich es öffnen muß!!!!!


----------



## Derk (28. November 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Wie wollt ihr anreisen, Auto oder Bahn? Günstigster Treffpunkt bei Auto-Anreise wäre Parkplatz Liblarer See an der B265 (über A4, A1 und A61 zu erreichen), ansonsten Donatusparkplatz......


 
Diese Aussage stimmt allenfalls/nur für Börde-Bewohner , insbesondere für anreisescheue Erftstädter .


----------



## ultra2 (28. November 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Gut,
> 
> dann werde ich morgen einen Termin einstellen. Sehe gerade, du fährst illegalerweiser ein Scott Genius.  Nun, auch du wirst deine Herausforderung finden
> 
> Ich hasse mein Schatzkästchen, besonders, wenn ich es öffnen muß!!!!!



Herr Hammelhetzer,

okay, ich werde mit meinem Schwinn Cruiser anreisen. Der Teamkollege easy1971 hätte gerne, aus privaten Gründen, Tourbeginn 11.00h und max. 3 Std. Läßt sich das einrichten? Und wenn es möglich ist einen navitauglichen Treffpunkt. Sonst haben wir keine Wünsche .

Ähh, moment, Verpflegungsstationen alle 5 Km wären auch nicht schlecht. 

Ach ja, wenn es vom Wetter her beschiss.. wird wollen wir auch nicht .

Vielen Dank und wir freuen uns auf die Ville 

KFL Team III
(das unkomplizierte Team des KFL)


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. November 2006)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Herr Hammelhetzer,
> 
> okay, ich werde mit meinem Schwinn Cruiser anreisen. Der Teamkollege easy1971 hätte gerne, aus privaten Gründen, Tourbeginn 11.00h und max. 3 Std. Läßt sich das einrichten? Und wenn es möglich ist einen navitauglichen Treffpunkt. Sonst haben wir keine Wünsche .
> 
> ...



Schau bitte mal, ob dein Nav so pfiffig ist und den "Campingplatz Liblarer See" in 50374 Erftstadt-Liblar kennt .  Verpflegung gibt's in Form selbstgesammelter Beerenfrüchte, z.B. Hagebutten. Riegel können aber eine seeehr gute Alternative darstellen.

Startzeit und Dauer werden exakt eingehalten. Aufgrund der beabsichtigten Streckenführung solltest du aus deinem Fuhrpark evtl. nicht den Cruiser wählen (bringt dir ansonsten 200 Extrapunkte im WP, an denen du dich NICHT erfreuen wirst ).

Laßt euch im Übrigen nicht durch den Wetterbericht abschrecken. Der hatte auch für's vergangene WE durchgehend kräftige Niederschläge vermeldet - und nüschts war. 

Werde den Termin dann nachher einstellen.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. November 2006)

Für Liebhaber der Ville und solche, die es beim "ersten mal" werden wollen:

Ville Inside.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (28. November 2006)

Hallo Dieter,

"Tourbeginn 11.00h und max. 3 Std."  -  ist mir leider viel zu spät; um die Zeit trete ich schon langsam die Rückfahrt an.

Viel Spass mit den Neuen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## joscho (28. November 2006)

Hi,

auch von mir vorab schon mal ein Danke für die Bereitschaft uns durch die Ville zu führen.



Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Schau bitte mal, ob dein Nav so pfiffig ist und den "Campingplatz Liblarer See" in 50374 Erftstadt-Liblar kennt .



Mein Navi ist nicht so schlau und www.map24.de kann es auch nicht. Vielleicht kann ich das Zeug auch einfach nicht bedienen!? Egal, die Max-Planck-Straße sollte als Annäherungspunkt ausreichen, oder? Der Rest findet sich dann schon.

Siehe http://www.map24.com/search?q=m24fl...EH//B0TcqL/3Hq_ylxQXaD0XYQ7RWv5RyhKEnB5l8BPgA

Bis Sonntag
joerg


----------



## on any sunday (28. November 2006)

Ich bin zwar nicht dabei, aber hier der Start, Verrichtungsbox Liblarer See, von oben.  

___

___
Klick mich, dann werde ich groß.


----------



## Uplooser (28. November 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> "Tourbeginn 11.00h und max. 3 Std."  -  ist mir leider viel zu spät; um die Zeit trete ich schon langsam die Rückfahrt an.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich richtig rechne, fährst Du schon um acht Uhr los, nimmst Du mich mit?


----------



## Konfuzius (28. November 2006)

So, auch ich, als KFL-Besenwagen-Mitglied hab mich nun mal bei der Sonntags-Tour eingetragen, in der Hoffnung, dass in der Ausschreibung 'Schwierigkeit mittel' soviel bedeutet wie 'Schwierigkeit leicht' 

Und vielen Dank im Voraus fürs Guiden! 
Ich freu mich, die schöne Ville mal persönlich kennen zu lernen.

Bis zum sonnigen Sonntag!
Ralf


----------



## Derk (28. November 2006)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig rechne, fährst Du schon um acht Uhr los, nimmst Du mich mit?


 
Gerne 

Wann und wo könnten wir uns denn treffen ?

Ich starte von Rodenkirchen aus und fahre über Immendorf und Meschenich zum Aufstieg zur Ville.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. November 2006)

@jkonfuzius
Schwierigkeitsgrade sind immer relativ; bestes Beispiel sind die Wildwasserkanuten, bei denen alles als fahrbar gilt, bis sie denn ertrinken .

Ich will mich allerdings definitiv an die inoffizielle IBC-Guide Tabelle halten (bis 3 Mitfahrer: Null Verlust, bis 5 Teilnehmer 4 Finisher, bis 10 Teilnehmer 7 Rückkehrer ). Alle kritischen Stellen werden angekündigt und können zur Not geschoben oder sonstwas werden (falls wirklich nötig, was ich nicht glaube).

@joschi
Bitte NICHT in die Max-Planck-Strasse fahren. Die Zieladresse ist die Luxemburger Strasse, B265, Liblarer See.. Abfahrt A4, Köln-Klettenberg/Hürth: an der Ampel links. Immer gerade aus durch Hürth, der B265 folgen. Wenn die Straße zweispurig (je Fahrtrichtung) wird, an der nächsten Ampel links abbiegen, Zielort erreicht. Oder mach's wie ich und lass das Nav von deiner Frau programmieren.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht dabei


Wieso nicht?


----------



## Derk (28. November 2006)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> So, auch ich, als KFL-Besenwagen-Mitglied hab mich nun mal bei der Sonntags-Tour eingetragen, in der Hoffnung, dass in der Ausschreibung 'Schwierigkeit mittel' soviel bedeutet wie 'Schwierigkeit leicht'


 

Keine Sorge !

Wenn ich schon die von Herrn HH geführten Touren mit Anstand überlebte, so hast auch Du Chancen .....


----------



## Konfuzius (28. November 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> Keine Sorge !
> 
> Wenn ich schon die von Herrn HH geführten Touren mit Anstand überlebte, so hast auch Du Chancen .....



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt! Hauptsache meine Stützrädchen passen immer zwischen den Bäumen durch!  

Nee nee, das klappt schon zeig uns ruhig auch die schönen Stellen  

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## hardcoreidiot (28. November 2006)

@hammelhetzer ,    wiedermal werde ich versuchen mitzufahren .  


''''''''''(falls ich den treffpunkt finde ) =)

muss mir erstmal nen ersatzschlauch kaufn , ich weis ja jetzt schon , das irgendwas passieren wird . 


Und meine Digicam bring ich mit 

gruß , euer badorfer vogel der hardcoreidiot


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. November 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> ''''''''''(falls ich den treffpunkt finde ) =)



Was in Brühl kennst du denn? Kennst du irgendeinen der Ville-Seen, Bleibtreu, Heider Bergsee...???? Bin beim navigieren gerne behilflich, aber du mußt mir wenigstens ein kleines Postionssignal senden...


----------



## ultra2 (28. November 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> @jkonfuzius
> Schwierigkeitsgrade sind immer relativ; bestes Beispiel sind die Wildwasserkanuten, bei denen alles als fahrbar gilt, bis sie denn ertrinken .
> 
> Ich will mich allerdings definitiv an die inoffizielle IBC-Guide Tabelle halten (bis 3 Mitfahrer: Null Verlust, bis 5 Teilnehmer 4 Finisher, bis 10 Teilnehmer 7 Rückkehrer ). Alle kritischen Stellen werden angekündigt und können zur Not geschoben oder sonstwas werden (falls wirklich nötig, was ich nicht glaube).



Hauptssache der Großteil des Teams III überlebt.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## joscho (29. November 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> @joschi
> Bitte NICHT in die Max-Planck-Strasse fahren. Die Zieladresse ist die Luxemburger Strasse, B265, Liblarer See..



War auch mehr als Annäherungspunkt für die blöden Navis gedacht und nicht als direktes Ziel. Wir werden es schon finden  



> Oder mach's wie ich und lass das Nav von deiner Frau programmieren.



Da hast Du wohl ein deutlich anderes Modell von Frau als ich. Allerdings könnte ich meine als Naviersatz mitnehmen. Das Problem ist nur - die redet weiter, auch wenn man schon angekommen ist  

Gruß
joscho


----------



## joscho (29. November 2006)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Hauptssache der Großteil des Teams III überlebt.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Jens



Ah, das erklärt dann auch meine Teilnahme


----------



## ultra2 (29. November 2006)

joscho schrieb:


> Ah, das erklärt dann auch meine Teilnahme



Richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (29. November 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Was in Brühl kennst du denn? Kennst du irgendeinen der Ville-Seen, Bleibtreu, Heider Bergsee...???? Bin beim navigieren gerne behilflich, aber du mußt mir wenigstens ein kleines Postionssignal senden...





ich weiss wo der bleibtreusee is . da oben an der kreuzung dann links oder?


----------



## dooley242 (29. November 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> ich weiss wo der bleibtreusee is . da oben an der kreuzung dann links oder?



Wenn Du aus Richtung Köln kommst, ja.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (29. November 2006)

ich werd den treffpunkt morgen mal suchen , hier verwirren mich alle noch mehr


----------



## hardcoreidiot (30. November 2006)

ich werde an derks tour teilnehmen , und ganz locker ein paar "hügelchen" runterrollen , wegen mangeldem versicherungsschutz


----------



## hardcoreidiot (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo , erstmal mein Kompliment an Derk. Die Tour heute war wirklich schön , und nicht zu schnell. 

hier zwei Fotos : 







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


ein kleines Filmchen folgt noch .


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Dezember 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Für Liebhaber der Ville und solche, die es beim "ersten mal" werden wollen:
> 
> Ville Inside.


So,

das war dann eine Tour unter idealen Witterungsbedingungen in friedlicher Advendtstimmung, bei der die meisten der Ville-Seen mehr oder weniger trailig umrundet oder zumindest touchiert wurden. Zwischen den Seen gab's dann auch einige kleinere und harmlose  Auf- und Abfahrten.

Dank an die Teilnehmer Ultra2de, Joscho und Konfuzius. Denke mal, Team KFLIII darf seine WP-Punkte mit einem guten und ehrlichen Gefühl eintragen   Alles in allem war's eine sehr flüssige Runde, darf man sagen. Würde mich sehr freuen, die Herrschaften wieder mal begrüßen zu dürfen. 


Gruß
Hammelhetzer
P.S: 
Herr Hammelhetzer bietet im Übrigen auch gelegentlich Ausritte rund um Bad Münster Eifel und auf den Kermeterhöhenzügen an.


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Herr Hammelhetzer,

vielen Dank nochmal für die nette Führung durch die Ville. 
Sehr schöne schnelle Trails und einige schöne (See-)Blicke hats ja bei euch!
Werde mich da sicher mal wieder sehen lassen. 

Gruß
Konfuzius

PS: Nachdem ich mir den GPS-Track auf der Karte angesehen habe, weiß ich nun auch wo wir lang gefahren sind  
Diesen Wald-Teil der Ville haben wir ja fast komplett umrundet!


----------



## ultra2 (3. Dezember 2006)

An den Hammelhetzer.

Auch von mir vielen vielen Dank für das Guiden durch die Ville.

Schöne Tour in schöner Gegend.

Gerne wieder.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Mack_21 (3. Dezember 2006)

auch von meiner seite aus vielen dank an unseren guide derk der mal wieder eine schöne tour aus dem navi gezaubert hat  auch wenn ich nun schon ein paar touren in der ville gefahren bin, gab es heute wieder einen neuen abschnitt für mich  . danke auch an die mitfahrer unserer reisegruppe  und viele grüße an die reisegruppe hammelhetzer die wir ja kurz getroffen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Dezember 2006)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> PS: Nachdem ich mir den GPS-Track auf der Karte angesehen habe, weiß ich nun auch wo wir lang gefahren sind
> Diesen Wald-Teil der Ville haben wir ja fast komplett umrundet!


Rein interessehalber: wie weit und wieviele HM haben wir denn nach deiner Aufzeichnung mitgenommen?


----------



## Ommer (3. Dezember 2006)

Bei herrlich sonnigem Herbstwetter fand heut die Tour der Übriggebliebenen (alte, behinderte, langsame, zu junge, Frühaufsteher und sonstige...) statt. Wie war sie? Es hat Spass gemacht, *vielen Dank an Derk* fürs perfekte Guiding!

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Dezember 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: wie weit und wieviele HM haben wir denn nach deiner Aufzeichnung mitgenommen?



Das Navi meint ca. 450 Hm und 52 km. Die Entfernung ist allerdings immer etwas geringer als in Wirklichkeit, da Ecken und Kurven nicht immer genau aufgezeichnet werden.
Es dürften also so 56 - 57 km gewesen sein.

Ultra2de oder Joscho haben wohl die genauen Daten vom Tacho. Ich bin ja noch mit dem Rad angereist und hatte deswegen auf dem Tacho mehr (67 km, 490 Hm).

Hier noch das Höhenprofil:






So viele Uphills warens doch gar nicht  

Gruß
Konfuzius


----------



## ultra2 (3. Dezember 2006)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das Navi meint ca. 450 Hm und 52 km. Die Entfernung ist allerdings immer etwas geringer als in Wirklichkeit, da Ecken und Kurven nicht immer genau aufgezeichnet werden.
> Es dürften also so 56 - 57 km gewesen sein.
> 
> Ultra2de oder Joscho haben wohl die genauen Daten vom Tacho. Ich bin ja noch mit dem Rad angereist und hatte deswegen auf dem Tacho mehr (67 km, 490 Hm).
> ...



Mein Tacho sagt:

56 Kilometer und 469 Höhenmeter

Meine Polaruhr meint 550 Höhenmeter.

Die Wahrheit liegt vermutlich dazwischen.

Grüße

ultra2de


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Dezember 2006)

Nachdem wir mitten im Advent sind,

muß es natürlich auch dieses Jahr wieder eine traditionelle Waldweihnacht  in der Ville geben. Es wird eine ruhige Tour , die Strecke ist so gewählt, dass alle Passagen - hoch und runter - gut fahrbar sind, mit einigen netten Trailpassagen  und (fast) ohne Asphalt.

Waldweihnacht in der Ville.

Kleines Rahmenprogramm   nach der Tour nicht ausgeschlossen.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Ghosty9 (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

von mir ebenfalls noch ein (verspätetes) Dankeschön an Derk für die schöne Tour   , bei angenehmem Wetter und die netten Mitfahrer  

Falls es demnächst mal eine leichte, langsame Tour in Bad Münstereifel gibt - wenn ich richtig behalten habe Tour 1 oder 2 - bin ich dabei - als Garant fürs langsame Fahren   

viele Grüße

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mack_21 (7. Dezember 2006)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> ...Falls es demnächst mal eine leichte, langsame Tour in Bad Münstereifel gibt - wenn ich richtig behalten habe Tour 1 oder 2 - bin ich dabei - als Garant fürs langsame Fahren   ...



hmm also als der dort ansessige sehe ich dies mal als wink mit dem zaunpfahl  ja hast das noch richtig behalten, es war die 1er oder die 2er tour. bei interesse unserer sonntagsrunde bin ich gerne bereit jetzt am we eine tour zu führen.. bei interesse können wir ja was planen... d.h. wenn der ommer sich so weit ins linksreinische traut   
viele grüße
markus

p.s.: der weihnachtsmarkt in bam soll übrigens sehr gut sein....


----------



## Ommer (7. Dezember 2006)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> hmm also als der dort ansessige sehe ich dies mal als wink mit dem zaunpfahl  ja hast das noch richtig behalten, es war die 1er oder die 2er tour. bei interesse unserer sonntagsrunde bin ich gerne bereit jetzt am we eine tour zu führen.. bei interesse können wir ja was planen... d.h. wenn der ommer sich so weit ins linksreinische traut
> viele grüße
> markus
> 
> p.s.: der weihnachtsmarkt in bam soll übrigens sehr gut sein....




Hallo Markus,

das ginge schon, wenn ich nicht bereits eine Tour geplant hätte,

Sonntagmorgenbeschäftigung

Es sind 2 gemeldet, aber es gibt noch Teilnahmekarten 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Derk (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal herzlichen Dank an alle Teilnehmer der Rundfahrt  vom letzten Sonntag,  deren freundliche Kommentare mich anspornen,  sobald wie möglich wieder eine neue Tour für Liebhaber des Einfachen und des LAngsamen zu konzipieren und einzustellen.

Ich  stehe in intensiven Verhandlungen wegen weitere Sonntagsfreizeit vor Weihnachten mit meiner besten Ehefrau von allen; wenn´s klappt, bin ich am Sonntag in Lindlar dabei - ist derzeit aber noch ungewiß.

Ich habe alle BaMüEi - Touren  virtuell auf meinem PC - eine Kombination der BaMüEi-Touren 1+2 bin ich schon gefahren.  Da das bei meinen Tempovorstellungen sowie unter Berücksichtigung von An- und ABfahrzeiten eher ne Ganztagestour ist,   werde ich so etwas erst im kommenden Jahr machen, wenn die Wege dort schön zugefroren sind und vielleicht auch schneebedeckt.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Dezember 2006)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> ...p.s.: der weihnachtsmarkt in bam soll übrigens sehr gut sein....


 
Das *war* er einmal, vor etlichen Jahren. Leider ist er in den letzten Jahren nicht nur erheblich geschrumpft, sondern die Buden sind auch in der Stadt "verteilt" worden. Für einen heißen Backfisch wink oder einen Glühwein reicht es immer noch, aber sehenswerte, anheimelige Weihnachtsmärkte findet man eher wo anners....  .


----------



## Mack_21 (7. Dezember 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> ...das ginge schon, wenn ich nicht bereits eine Tour geplant hätte...



hallo achim
habe gar nicht gesehen dass du eine tour ausgeschrieben hast. mein angebot sollte keineswegs eine konkurenzveranstalltung zu deiner sein. aber da es ja noch teilnahmekarten gibt, werde ich mir eine reservieren... 




			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das war er einmal, vor etlichen Jahren. Leider ist er in den letzten Jahren nicht nur erheblich geschrumpft, sondern die Buden sind auch in der Stadt "verteilt" worden...



hallo wolf
da ich erst seit knapp 3 jahren hier in der gegend wohne war ich selbst noch nicht da. aber danke für den hinweis.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (14. Dezember 2006)

@ derk    


WANN IST DIE NÄCHSTE TOUR ?   *lechz*

ich muss fAHREN!!


----------



## Derk (15. Dezember 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> WANN IST DIE NÄCHSTE TOUR ? *lechz*
> 
> ich muss fAHREN!!


 

Geht mir ähnlich !
Und was muss ich machen:   arbeiten und ansonsten für die Festvorbereitungen auf Abruf zur Verfügung stehen


----------



## Mack_21 (15. Dezember 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich !
> Und was muss ich machen:   arbeiten und ansonsten für die Festvorbereitungen auf Abruf zur Verfügung stehen



na dann nimm doch sonntags dein handy mit im bikerucksack.. dann biste auf abruf zur verfügung    nur spass


----------



## hardcoreidiot (16. Dezember 2006)

> arbeiten und ansonsten für die Festvorbereitungen auf Abruf zur Verfügung stehen




1. es gibt nichts wichtigeres als biken ! ^^ 


2. du kannst ja einfach en paar alte biketeile in den baum hängen oder verscheneken , zu trinken gibts kettenöl und zu essen den schmodder ,der noch am Rahmen klebt ^^.


----------



## Mack_21 (17. Dezember 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> 1. es gibt nichts wichtigeres als biken ! ^^ ...



wenn es auch nicht viel wichtigeres gibt als biken, aber die familie zählt da wohl dazu. ich kann derk da sehr gut verstehen. aber kopf hoch, bald ist weihnachten vorbei und dann kommen auch wieder bessere zeiten in der ville


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mack_21 (19. Dezember 2006)

@hammelhetzer
wollte mich gerade in deine waldweihnacht-tour eintragen und musste feststellen, dass du die tour gar nicht mehr im lmb anbietest. ist das absicht oder eine fehler vom system?
Grüße
Markus


----------



## Derk (19. Dezember 2006)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> @hammelhetzer
> wollte mich gerade in deine waldweihnacht-tour eintragen und musste feststellen, dass du die tour gar nicht mehr im lmb anbietest. ist das absicht oder eine fehler vom system?
> Grüße
> Markus


 
Nö, ich glaube eher, dass sich bisher  absichtlich zu viele nicht gemeldet haben zu dieser Tour und damit nach Sicht des Veranstalters einen großen Fehler machten .

Spass beiseite!

Ich arbeite daran, mir zwischen den Tagen einen ganzen Tag frei nehmen zu können und dann gleich zwei BaMüEi - Touren miteinander kombiniert zu fahren : entweder die leichtere 1+ 2 Kombination oder aber die schwerere 3+4 Kombination.  Besteht Interese und die zeitliche Möglichkeit zur Mitfahrt ?


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Dezember 2006)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> @hammelhetzer
> wollte mich gerade in deine waldweihnacht-tour eintragen und musste feststellen, dass du die tour gar nicht mehr im lmb anbietest. ist das absicht oder eine fehler vom system?
> Grüße
> Markus


 

@Markus: Das Lämmerhetzerchen hat in einem anderen Thread kundgetan, dass er sich am 23. 12. aufgrund Matsch u. a. nicht auf das MTB schwingt, sonderen eine Rennradrunde fährt. Schade  .

@Derk: Bin vor ein paar Tagen noch Teile der MTB-Route "1" abgefahren, es ist halt ziemlich matschig, so dass bergauf schon ein "gewisser Rollwiderstand" spürbar ist. Die "2" läuft ja eher auf geschotterten Wegen, ist also nicht so wetterfühlig wie die "1" - benutze diese Wege gerne, wenn mir nach "rollen" ist .


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Dezember 2006)

Es ist so, dass die Ville ihr eigenes kleines Mikroklima hat. Obwohl es die letzten Tage nicht wirklich geregnet hat, kondensiert die Feuchtigkeit aus den Seen in den Bäumen und regnet hernieder. Dies bedingt, dass die Wege schon zu Fuß schwer begehbar sind, da sie aus einer schwabbelnd-glitschigen Masse bestehen. Erschwerend hinzu kommt, dass es partiell zu massivem Holzeinschlag und extremen Rückeschäden kommt. Klingt vielleicht lächerlich, aber ich möchte da nicht noch mein Scherflein zu beitragen. 

Sobald die Wegeverhältnisse durch Frost o.ä. besser werden, zeige ich auch gerne die Ville von ihrer schönsten  Seite. Die Schlammmoddeler hausen schließlich auf der anderen Rheinseite .

Falls jemand zwischenzeitlich Interesse an Trekking-Touren durch etwas offeneres Gelände hat, ist herzlich willkommen. Falls z.B. der Eifelwolf quer durch den Kottenforst auf *befestigten *Wegen in Betracht zieht, wäre er als Guide zumindest bei mir herzlich willkommen .


----------



## Mack_21 (20. Dezember 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ...Rennradrunde fährt...


was'n das für'n ding   


Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ...benutze diese Wege gerne, wenn mir nach "rollen" ist .


stimmt die 2er ist gut zum rollen lassen. nutze die auch immer wenn ich von bam nach eu fahre und dann hinter der sperre rechts ab durch den hardtwald... aber man hat auf der 2er teilweise ein schönes panorama und im sommer was für's auge und den bauch (lecker steinbachtaler na der sperre )


Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> ...dass es partiell zu massivem Holzeinschlag...


das mit dem holzschlag habe ich schon auf der tour gemerkt (und geärgert) bei der wir uns kurz getroffen haben. finde aber die einstellung gut dass du dann nciht noch mehr schäden erzeugen möchtest.  und mit dem stoppt nordic biking muss ich dir auch recht geben. hab das mal probiert mit so 2 stöcken zu biken... hab mich voll auf die fre..e gelegt...     
euch allen ein frohes fest
markus


----------



## Derk (20. Dezember 2006)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> .....euch allen ein frohes fest
> markus


 
Diesem Wunsch schließe ich mich gerne an.


Wenn denn nach friedvollen Tagen Bedarf besteht,  die Kalorien des Weihnachtmenue wieder abzustrampeln ......  bitte sehr :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3830


----------



## Mack_21 (20. Dezember 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> ...die Kalorien des Weihnachtmenue wieder abzustrampeln ......  bitte sehr :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3830...



das interesse besteht zwar, aber leider habe ich zwischen den tagen bereitschaft und kann deswegen leider unter der woche nicht mitfahren


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Dezember 2006)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> ...stimmt die 2er ist gut zum rollen lassen. nutze die auch immer wenn ich von bam nach eu fahre


 
Markus, verrate doch einmal

a) ob Du die Route vielleicht erst vor Kurzem zum letzten Mal gefahren bist und
b) ob Du zu den grüßenden Bikern gehörst  ?

Ansonsten: Frohes Fest mit fetter Beute!


----------



## Mack_21 (21. Dezember 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Markus, verrate doch einmal
> a) ob Du die Route vielleicht erst vor Kurzem zum letzten Mal gefahren bist und
> b) ob Du zu den grüßenden Bikern gehörst  ?
> Ansonsten: Frohes Fest mit fetter Beute!



a) ja bin vor kurzem die route vor kurzem gefahren
b) ja ich grüße auch andere (mountain)biker

dir auch ein frohes fest und fette beute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (21. Dezember 2006)

> Frohes Fest mit fetter Beute!



bald wird weitergebaut  *grins*







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Derk (23. Dezember 2006)

Statt in BadMünstereifel fahre ich am 28.12.2006 dann doch lieber wieder in der Ville rum.

Die "Walberberger " haben auf ihrer HP eine Tour in Aussicht gestellt, an der ich , findet sie denn wirklich statt , gerne teilnehmen will:

http://www.mtb-walberberg.de/index....96400&eventid=5&Itemid=28&catid=&catid=&catid=

Ich wünsche allen Lesern dieser Zeilen ein fröhliches und friedvolles Weihnachtsfest.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## hardcoreidiot (25. Dezember 2006)

ich würd gern auch mittfahrn .   am donnerstag , oder?    wieviel uhr?    

und ballerweg 3 ????????? 


gruß hardcoreidiot


----------



## Derk (26. Dezember 2006)

@hardcoreidot:

Ich gehe davon aus, dass um 10:00 der  Treffpunkt am Ballenpfad 3 sein wird.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (26. Dezember 2006)

> Ich gehe davon aus, dass um 10:00 der Treffpunkt am Ballenpfad 3 sein wird.




wo is  das ?


----------



## Vollsortimenter (27. Dezember 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> wo is  das ?



www.falk.de

Soll helfen.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

morgen - Voraussetzung ist trockenes Wetter - lasse ich mich mal von  dem Walberberger "Werner" durch die Ville führen.
Ich werde mich mit ihm um 10:00 Uhr treffen in

Bornheim-Walberberg,  Ballenpfad 3​Wer sonst noch Lust zur Teilnahme hat , mag sich zur angegebenen Zeit am angegebenen Ort einfinden.

Gruß
Derk​


----------



## hardcoreidiot (29. Dezember 2006)

bin dann leider nich gekommen =( .  startpunkt nicht gefunden ...................


----------



## on any sunday (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das manche Forumsteilnehmer bei der Auswahl ihres Nicks ein glückliches Händchen gehabt haben.


----------



## juchhu (29. Dezember 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das manche Forumsteilnehmer bei der Auswahl ihres Nicks ein glückliches Händchen gehabt haben.


 
Ist wohl mehr im Bereich "self-fullfilling prophecy" anzusiedeln.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (29. Dezember 2006)

> Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das manche Forumsteilnehmer bei der Auswahl ihres Nicks ein glückliches Händchen gehabt haben.




*verweist auf seine signatur *


----------



## Derk (30. Dezember 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das manche Forumsteilnehmer bei der Auswahl ihres Nicks ein glückliches Händchen gehabt haben.


 

Nicht aufregen,  Klaus    .


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. Dezember 2006)

wie war denn eigentlich die Tour ??


----------



## Derk (30. Dezember 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> wie war denn eigentlich die Tour ??


ganz ausgefallen  wegen intensiver Luftfeuchtigkeit


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. Dezember 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> ganz ausgefallen  wegen intensiver Luftfeuchtigkeit



...und das völlig überraschend   !!


Ein Arbeitskollege hat mir nun berichtet, dass es auf www.wetter-online.de oder auch bei www.wetter.com ortsgenaue Vorhersagen gibt, die - bezogen auf ein 24h Zeitfenster - eine Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit von ca 98% haben .


----------



## hardcoreidiot (2. Januar 2007)

ein echter mtb.ler  fährt bei jedem wetter !.........





außer regen,schnee , hagel, sturm , zu intensiver sonne , kälte oder nebel  ^^  


ihr lasst euch von regen abschrecken ? dann brauchen mer ja gar kein mtb mehr zu fahren , weil es in den vergangenen und künftigen tagen geregnet hat / noch rgnen wird .  


gruß euer wasserfester vogel der hardcoreidiot .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (3. Januar 2007)

ich hab nachher bock auf ne tour . wer kommt mit ?


----------



## Handlampe (4. Januar 2007)

Schade Gerd

Würde gerne mal wieder eine Runde in der Ville drehen, muss aber leider am Samstag beim Umzug meiner Freundin helfen.


----------



## Derk (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo Gerd,

auch ich kann am kommenden Samstag leider nicht mit Dir mitfahren.

Wenn Dein Dienstplan aber mal wieder eine Sonntagstour erlaubt ......

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Januar 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> muss aber leider am Samstag beim Umzug meiner Freundin helfen.



Ohhh, zieht sie zu Dir ??     

VG


----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2007)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Ohhh, zieht sie zu Dir ??
> 
> VG



Nönö, lass mal stecken.....ich glaub, in mein Chaos will Sie eh nicht ziehen .


----------



## Vertexto (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
im moment hat es aufgehört zu Regnen,aber das Wetter sieht echt bescheiden aus.
Ich werd mal um 11:00 am Treffpunkt sein, dann wird sich zeigen ob es geht oder nicht, da die Ville sowieso aufgeweicht ist und die lieben Holzarbeiter sehr viel rücksicht auf die Wege genommen haben wird es eh ein wenig feucht und schmierig von unten.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

nette und ruhige Sonntagstour für diejenigen, die nicht bis zur Achse im Schlamm versinken möchten :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3912

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Vertexto (7. Januar 2007)

Tach,
tja da hab ich wohl Pech gehabt, da war doch tatsächlich jemand am Treffpunkt und so mußte ich dann doch bei meinen lieblingbedingungen mit Herrn Bernhardwalter los um in der ziemlich feuchten Ville eine kleine Runde zu drehen.
Unter den umständen hat es aber recht gut funktioniert, bis auf die Singletrails,
die waren leider bei dem Matsch nicht fahrbar und einem teilabschnitt am Liblarer See,da haben die Holzmichel ganze Arbeit geleistet und kurzerhand den ganzen weg in eine 6m breite Schlammpiste umgeformt ,echt Genial wie schonend die mit der Natur umgehen,und dann wird sich wieder über die Sch..... Mountain Biker aufgeregt die ja ach so rücksichtslos durch den Wald heizen und mit ihren groben Stollenreifen alles nieder machen,zzzzzzz.
Aber alles in allem war es doch eine schöne kleine Ville Runde,Danke noch an meinen mitstreiter Bernhardwalter der sogar mit dem Bike aus Esch angereist war.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Januar 2007)

Hi Vertexto,

wieso Du Pesch,ich hatte Glück  so konnte ich die Ville auch einmal bei Sch.....Wetter kennenlernen,aber tröste Dich der KF ist noch um einiges matschiger  ,trotzdem war es ganz schön  .
Auf dem Rückweg habe ich mich kurzerhand noch einem Biker angeschlossen der in die Glessener Höhe fuhr,grob Gipfelkreuz einmal rauf und runter und dann ab im leichten Dauerregen nach Hause.
Die halbe Nachbarschaft hatte ihre helle Freude daran wie ich im Regen draußen das Bike säuberte und anschließend mich von der Taille 
hin abwärts  
Meine Daten:   89 Km   612 HM  4h 38 min.  AV 20,5 km

Schönen Gruß bis demnächst einmal 

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Januar 2007)

Kleiner Statusbericht Ville.

Es sieht übel aus. Donatusberg z.B. ist nicht erreichbar, in die Kiefern da hat's fiese Schneisen gehauen. Auch rund um die Köttinger Seen zahlreiche umgestürzte Bäume, die meisten Trails rund um Ober- bis Untersee mit Massivblockaden. Das wird lange dauern, bis man wieder flüssig fahren kann...auf alle Fälle voerest immer Kettensäge mitnehmen.


----------



## Uplooser (30. Januar 2007)

Heute, 18.10Uhr von Brühl nach Weilerswist auf dem Fahrradweg an der Bundesstraße 51.
Wer war der schnelle MTB-Fahrer?


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Januar 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Heute, 18.10Uhr von Brühl nach Weilerswist auf dem Fahrradweg an der Bundesstraße 51.
> Wer war der schnelle MTB-Fahrer?



ich nicht


----------



## Günni69 (31. Januar 2007)

Hey Boris,

der hatte nach einem *schnellen MTB-Fahrer gefragt.*


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Januar 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Hey Boris,
> 
> der hatte nach einem *schnellen MTB-Fahrer gefragt.*



Ach sooo, hatte ich doch glatt übersehen!  

Gestern sind wir etwas in "Eurem" Heimatgebiet rumgedüst, am Wildschweinen fehlt es euch wohl nicht!! . Die Hauptwege sind aber gut befahrbar gewesen.


----------



## Günni69 (31. Januar 2007)

Schade, wärt ihr heute nachmittag gefahren, hätten wir uns vielleicht sogar getroffen. Werden gleich um 15:30 Uhr zu einer kleinen Runde (ca. 2h) aufbrechen. 
Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, kannst Du dich gerne noch mit dran hängen, werden dann in Richtung Liblarer See fahren, falls Du die Ecke noch nicht kennst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. Januar 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> werden dann in Richtung Liblarer See fahren, falls Du die Ecke noch nicht kennst.



Empfehle mal 3.0er Reifen .


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Januar 2007)

Warnung an die Erft-Fahrer:


***********************************************************
Schon mehrfach Fleisch fressende Fische gefangen
Raubfisch-Alarm: Piranhas in der Erft!

Im ungewöhnlich warmen Wasser der Erft können sich offenbar auch exotische Fische behaupten. So wurden bereits mehrfach die berüchtigten Fleisch fressenden Piranhas gefangen.meh
***********************************************************

http://www.internetcologne.de/themen/


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Warnung an die Erft-Fahrer:
> 
> 
> ***********************************************************
> ...


Sach ma Boris,

ich lese ja auch gerne auf'm Klo. 

Aber doch nicht 'ne vergilbte Ausgabe vom KSTA aus dem Jahre 1999.

Im übrigen gilt dass erst für den Unterlauf der Erft und ist so glaubwurdig wie die Erzählung, dass jemand den Steiner Berg mit 44/11 hochfährt.


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Januar 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Schade, wärt ihr heute nachmittag gefahren, hätten wir uns vielleicht sogar getroffen. Werden gleich um 15:30 Uhr zu einer kleinen Runde (ca. 2h) aufbrechen.
> Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, kannst Du dich gerne noch mit dran hängen, werden dann in Richtung Liblarer See fahren, falls Du die Ecke noch nicht kennst.



Heute werden wir mal versuchen, das Siebengebirge heil zu überstehen!


----------



## Günni69 (31. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Heute werden wir mal versuchen, das Siebengebirge heil zu überstehen!



Schade, aber vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes mal mit einer gemeinsamen Runde. 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und eine unfall- und pannenfreie Tour. 

Edit: Habe gerade gesehen, dass eure Tour erst um 19:30 Uhr startet, dann kannst Du dich ja hier schonmal warm fahren.


----------



## Spooky (31. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Heute werden wir mal versuchen, das Siebengebirge *heil* zu *überstehen!*


Wünsche dir viel Glück dabei


----------



## Günni69 (31. Januar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Empfehle mal 3.0er Reifen .



Also die 2,25 haben vollkommen ausgereicht, denn der Boden war wiedererwartend gar nicht so matchig. 
Gut, haben uns hauptsächlich auf den Hauptwegen aufgehalten um auch einer dauernden Kletterpartie aus dem Weg zu gehen. 
Die Waldmichel haben wirklich schon sehr gute Arbeit geleistet und viele Wege sind wieder frei zu befahren. Wir mußten auf 40km nur 4 Bäume überklettern und ca. 10 umfahren.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (1. Februar 2007)

Hai,

wie sieht eigentlich die Lage im Bereich Heider Bergsee und den kleinen Seen darunter, dann Rtg. Phantasialand aus? Liegt da noch viel an Bäumen kreuz und quer?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Februar 2007)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Hai,
> 
> wie sieht eigentlich die Lage im Bereich Heider Bergsee und den kleinen Seen darunter, dann Rtg. Phantasialand aus? Liegt da noch viel an Bäumen kreuz und quer?



Hauptwege sind alle wieder frei; Trails am Donatussee, Mittel, Ober, -Untersee teilweise noch blockiert.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (1. Februar 2007)

Sei herzlich bedankt!
Vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal über den Haufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (15. Februar 2007)

Die Sonntagstour ist für mich die Premiere des Jahres 2007 auf dem MB.  Es wird also gaaanz langsam zugehen
Außerdem wird es eine "Explorertour",  weil ich ja auch nicht weiß,  was denn nach den windigen Tagen des Herbstes 2006/2007 noch befahrbar ist.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## hardcoreidiot (20. Februar 2007)

mmmhhh .  hallo ihr nudels . ich melde mich zurück .   mich juckts richtig unter den fingernägeln .  aber da ich einige meiner teile von meinem touren bike abschrauben musste wegen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]     

hab ich im moment keinen vernünftigen lenker / vorbau   und keine griffe ^^    ich schätze  in so nem monat tourt der hardcoreidiot wieder =)   gruß an alle .


----------



## Vollsortimenter (24. Februar 2007)

Die Trails rund um den Köttinger See sind teilweise noch blockiert, am Liblarer See siehts ganz finster aus, das wird wohl noch länger dauern.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Februar 2007)

Dinnendahlweiher ist auch reine Tragepassage und hinter dem Weilerswister Kieswerktrail wird's gaaaaanz übel. Viele der verbliebenen Trails wurden dann mittels Harvester und sonstigem überschwerem Gerät in Schlammfurchen verwandelt. Ausserdem hege ich die dumpfe Befürchtung, dass manch umgestürzter Baum der Forstbehörde sehr gut in's Konzept passt.


----------



## Vollsortimenter (24. Februar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Ausserdem hege ich die dumpfe Befürchtung, dass manch umgestürzter Baum der Forstbehörde sehr gut in's Konzept passt.



Seh ich genauso. Da wird auf lange Sicht mit Sicherheit nix dran getan, vor allem weil die Jungs sonst noch reichlich Arbeit haben. Es sieht überall richtig wüst aus. Echt übel, ich hab 6 Wochen mit ner Virusinfektion flachgelegen und jetzt, wo ich wieder fahren kann, ist mein Hausrevier im Eimer


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. Februar 2007)

Na,

hoffentlich haste dein Rennrad behalten.

Insider kennen ja wahrscheinlich den "Anglertrail" am Concordia-See, parallel und unterhalb der A1. Der ist jetzt auch nicht mehr fahrbar. Wildschweine haben an den Schlüsselstellen  drei ein Meter breite und 50cm tiefe Quergräben gezogen.


----------



## Vollsortimenter (25. Februar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Na,
> 
> hoffentlich haste dein Rennrad behalten.



Nee, das hab ich letztes Jahr verkauft, dafür ich hab ich ein paar echt tolle Laufschuhe


----------



## Mack_21 (19. März 2007)

hmm was man hier in letzter zeit so über das wetter und die sturmschäden lesen muss hört sich nicht so gut an.   dann hoffe ich mal dass die trails bis juni wieder befahrbar sind und ich nach meinem auslandsaufenthalt (der mich unplanmäßig 4 weitere monate training kostet) mal wieder mit euch die trails der ville unter die stollen nehmen kann. viele güße an alle, vor allem an die reisegruppe um derk, aus dem verregneten afghanistan


----------



## Derk (19. März 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> hmm was man hier in letzter zeit so über das wetter und die sturmschäden lesen muss hört sich nicht so gut an.  dann hoffe ich mal dass die trails bis juni wieder befahrbar sind und ich nach meinem auslandsaufenthalt (der mich unplanmäßig 4 weitere monate training kostet) mal wieder mit euch die trails der ville unter die stollen nehmen kann. viele güße an alle, vor allem an die reisegruppe um derk, aus dem verregneten afghanistan


Hallo Markus,

ich wünsche Dir alles Gute;  komm gesund und heil wieder nach Hause .

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mack_21 (21. März 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> ich wünsche Dir alles Gute;  komm gesund und heil wieder nach Hause .
> 
> ...



keine sorge derk ich habe gar nichts anderes vor als heil wieder nach hause zu kommen.  hoffentlich hast du bis dahin die trails der ville von den sturmschäden befreit . freue mich schon.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. März 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> hoffentlich hast du bis dahin die trails der ville von den sturmschäden befreit . freue mich schon.


So wahrscheinlich,

wie dass du Afghanistan als friedvolles und liebenswertes Land zurückläßt.


----------



## Derk (22. März 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> So wahrscheinlich,
> 
> wie dass du Afghanistan als friedvolles und liebenswertes Land zurückläßt.


 
Na, da unterschätze mal den Markus nicht !

Am Sonntag-Nachmittag will ich mich mal in der Ville umtun und u.a. prüfen, ob der "Einhorn" die Pforten zu seinem Biergarten geöffnet hat ; hat jemand Interesse am Mitfahren ?


----------



## Derk (23. März 2007)

Ich fahre am Sonntag  - Nachmittag  endlich mal wieder Rad :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370


Beim "Einhorn"  scheint es einen neuen Inhaber ( = Koblitz) zu geben, der die Lokalität auch umbenannt hat in "Waldbiergarten".  Dieser mailte mir gestern folgendes zu:

_"bei dem derzeitigen Wetter werden wir die Küche noch nicht einräumen. Wenn das Wetter super sein sollte, gibt es vielleicht schon Bier und Brezeln. Bitte jedoch kurz vorher anrufen."_

Na ja, am Sonntag soll´s ja Superfrühlingswetter geben  .


----------



## dooley242 (23. März 2007)

Hab mich mal eingetragen, denn irgendwann muss ich ja mal wieder was machen.


----------



## Günni69 (25. März 2007)

Hallo ihr zwei,

werdet mein Posting sicher nicht mehr lesen vor eurer Expedition durch die Ville, aber hoffe ihr habt eure Matschklamotten angezogen.  

Wir sind heute morgen mit unserer Truppe durch die Ville und alle Wege, sogar die FAB, sind extrem matschig.  Auf die Trails haben wir uns erst gar nicht mehr gewagt und sind dann an der Erft lang Richtung Eifel. War auch mal ganz nett und auch auf dem Weg gab es noch genug Pützen zum suhlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooley242 (25. März 2007)

Ich bedanke mich bei Derk für die schöne Tour bei perfektem Wetter.
Von den Wegen her ging es eigentlich, aber es liegt doch einiges Holz über den Wegen und teilweise ist wegen Holzarbeiten gesperrt.

Für mich waren es heute schöne 61.42km.


----------



## Derk (25. März 2007)

Großen Spaß machte es,  zusammen mit Thomas und Carsten die Ville nach Kyrill zu erkunden.

Zwar lagen tatsächlich einige Bäume auf dem Weg,  stellten nach meinem Geschmack jedoch keines sehr große Beeinträchtigung dar -  wie sagte doch schon die große Vorsitzende Kalinka :  stetiges Ab-  und Aufsteigen  erhöht die Gelenkigkeit  .

Die Wege waren eigentlich ganz passabel abgetrocknet.  

Derk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. März 2007)

Wer heute abend Lust auf ein nettes Ründchen in lauer Luft hat:

Sonnenuntergang in der Ville

Technisch anspruchslos, eine gewisse Grundkondition ist erforderlich, aber kein Ausscheidungsfahren oder so.


----------



## Derk (15. April 2007)

Wenn am Mittwoch jemand Zeit hat :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370

Derk


----------



## hardcoreidiot (17. April 2007)

ja dann muss ich ja wohl langsam mein corratec wieder zusammenschrauben ....


----------



## joscho (17. April 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Zwar lagen tatsächlich einige Bäume auf dem Weg,  stellten nach meinem Geschmack jedoch keines sehr große Beeinträchtigung dar



Störender fand ich dickbäuchige Angler, die ihre gesamte Masse zur Sperrung des "das ist ja auch kein Fahrradweg"-Weges einsetzten. Eine Diskussion mit einem derartigen Waldschrat bzgl. "Parkplatz für fette Angler" ist aber vergleichbar mit dem Versuch die Bäume vom Trail zu labern  

Gruß
joerg


----------



## crossfire (17. April 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Wenn am Mittwoch jemand Zeit hat :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370
> 
> Derk



Die Tour hört sich echt nett an, doch leider fahre ich mittwochs immer beim Guido mit. Wenn Du mal an anderen Tagen fährst komme ich gerne mit.


Fröhliche Grüße
Anke


----------



## Uplooser (17. April 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Sonntag  - Nachmittag  endlich mal wieder Rad :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370
> 
> ...



Also ich war am sonntag im Einhorn. Bin sehr enttäuscht. Nichts passte richtig. werde diese Lokalität nur noch in Notfällen aufsuchen.


----------



## joscho (17. April 2007)

Hm, wir waren am Sonntag im Waldbiergarten und fanden es sehr nett. Wobei ich bei den Temperaturen alles gut gefunden hätte wo es ein kaltes Getränk gibt  

Gerne wieder.


----------



## Derk (17. April 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Also ich war am sonntag im Einhorn. Bin sehr enttäuscht. Nichts passte richtig. werde diese Lokalität nur noch in Notfällen aufsuchen.


 
Kann ich nicht verstehen - wir waren bei unserem Besuch des früheren "Einhorn" sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. April 2007)

War dort noch nicht drinnen, gehe oder fahre aber seeehr oft daran vorbei - von aussen strahlt es ein wenig den Flair einer Sperrmüllsammelstelle aus und lädt zumindest mich nicht zur Einkehr ein. Auch würde ich mein Mountainbike sicher nicht auf dem komischen Fahrradabstellplatz lassen.


----------



## deevino (18. April 2007)

Moin moin,

na wie gut, dass wir uns das Einhorn am vergangenen Freitag gespart haben...
Zum Glück sind wir rund um unser Revier noch mit genug Ausweichmöglichkeiten ausgestattet, sehr zu empfehlen z. Bsp. die Scheune in Bliesheim an der Erft, hier wird das Fleisch erst bei Bestellung frisch auf den Grill gelegt. Da ist man z. Bsp. vom Brauhaus in Brühl-Ost Anderes gewöhnt... Auch sehr schön ist der Biergarten am Wasserturm sowie der Birkhof, bei dem man allerdings manchmal etwas auf die Bedienung warten muß. Der Kaiserbahnhof ist auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen, früher der Renner, heute eher mager besucht.
Haben es bis jetzt leider noch nicht geschafft, die "komplette" Biergartenrunde zu machen, da muß man schon was Zeit mitbringen... 

Bin heute Abend auch im Busch, vielleicht klingele ich mal bei Dir, Derk, durch, da ich erst gegen 18:00 Uhr los kommen werde.

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## crossfire (19. April 2007)

deevino schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> na wie gut, dass wir uns das Einhorn am vergangenen Freitag gespart haben...
> Zum Glück sind wir rund um unser Revier noch mit genug Ausweichmöglichkeiten ausgestattet, sehr zu empfehlen z. Bsp. die Scheune in Bliesheim an der Erft, hier wird das Fleisch erst bei Bestellung frisch auf den Grill gelegt. Da ist man z. Bsp. vom Brauhaus in Brühl-Ost Anderes gewöhnt... Auch sehr schön ist der Biergarten am Wasserturm sowie der Birkhof, bei dem man allerdings manchmal etwas auf die Bedienung warten muß. Der Kaiserbahnhof ist auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen, früher der Renner, heute eher mager besucht.
> ...




Ja ja... bei den Biergärten im Umkreis von +/- 50km kennt er sich aus!!


----------



## Derk (20. April 2007)

crossfire schrieb:


> Die Tour hört sich echt nett an, doch leider fahre ich mittwochs immer beim Guido mit. Wenn Du mal an anderen Tagen fährst komme ich gerne mit.
> 
> 
> Fröhliche Grüße
> Anke


 

Also, da hätte ich kommenden Sonntag anzubieten :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370

Schönes Wochenende
Derk

Zusatz: Ich musste das Anfangszeit  von 16:30 auf 10:30 vorverlegen.


----------



## Derk (23. April 2007)

Kleiner Nachtrag :   

es war gestern sehr schön, nicht ganz alleine durch die Ville zu gondeln. Dabei waren auch Sigrid 1708 und Freti.

Aufregend wurde es nur in Hammelhetzers`  Heimat-Revier, als uns ein kleiner giftiger Zwerg mit langer Rute nachdrücklich zum Verlassen des angeblich von seinesgleichen angelegten Pfades aufforderte .  

Dieter, hast Du da jemand angestiftet, Fremde zu verscheuchen ????


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. April 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Dieter, hast Du da jemand angestiftet, Fremde zu verscheuchen ????


Du bist lustig, von wegen angestiftet, zwei Euro kostet mich der Depp jeden Sonntag !

Wo genau (an welchem See) war's denn? Allerdings möchte ich doch für ein gedeihliches Miteinander plädieren: die angelnde Fraktion zahlt ja in der Tat einiges an Pacht und die Gerätschaft stammt - wie beim Biker - aus der bekannten nicht gerade preiswerten japanischen Edelschmiede. Andererseits ist nun einmal bekannt (ob richtig oder falsch, sei offengelassen), dass Bewegung und Geräusch die Fische vertreibt und beim engagierten Angler in etwa das gleiche hervorruft, wie beim engagierten Biker eine Horde von Nordics. Deswegen meide ich all die Gewässer nahen Trails von Fr. - So., sofern die Temperaturen im erträglichen Bereich liegen. 

Im Zweifelsfall hilft natürlich auch der körperliche Tadel, war aber hier bisher niemals auch nur ansatzweise erforderlich.

Erfreulich ist, dass mittlerweile wieder zwei Teilstücke durchgängig befahrbar sind.


----------



## joscho (23. April 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Aufregend wurde es nur in Hammelhetzers`  Heimat-Revier, als uns ein kleiner giftiger Zwerg mit langer Rute nachdrücklich zum Verlassen des angeblich von seinesgleichen angelegten Pfades aufforderte .



Da scheint es tatsächlich Variationen dieser Spezies zu geben. Bei uns war es ein grünes, giftiges und ziemlich fettes Männchen. Ein Zwerg nur in seinen kognitiven Fähigkeiten. Allerdings wollte der uns nicht verscheuchen, sondern nur nicht passieren lassen. Ein Jurist würde dies wohl Nötigung nennen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. April 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Allerdings wollte der uns nicht verscheuchen, sondern nur nicht passieren lassen. Ein Jurist würde dies wohl Nötigung nennen.


Unsinn.

Der kam sich einsam vor und freute sich über ein wenig Gesellschaft. Von der Beschreibung könnte es der Besitzer des Angelgeschäftes gewesen sein (also Länge gleich Breite); der hat dann existenzielle Sorgen, wenn man auf *meinen * Privattrails heimlich umherfährt.


----------



## joscho (23. April 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Der kam sich einsam vor und freute sich über ein wenig Gesellschaft.



Ne ne, das war ja der Rädelsführer, der noch zwei Jungspunte dabei hatte. Der kam sich eher wie der BigMäc vor - nun ja, irgendwie sah er ja auch so aus.



> ...wenn man auf *meinen * Privattrails heimlich umherfährt.



So richtig trailig war das nicht - eher löchrig. Und so richtig privat wohl auch nicht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du Bänke zum verweilen an Deine Trails stellst  Sollte es doch Dein Trail sein, so würde ich vorschlagen, dass Du die Löcher mit dem grünen giftigen etwas zu machst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. April 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> So richtig trailig war das nicht - eher löchrig.



Siehe Post 383, gleicher Thread  .


----------



## Derk (23. April 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Insider kennen ja wahrscheinlich den "Anglertrail" am Concordia-See, parallel und unterhalb der A1. Der ist jetzt auch nicht mehr fahrbar. *Wildschweine *haben an den Schlüsselstellen drei ein Meter breite und 50cm tiefe Quergräben gezogen.


 
Mittlerweile zweifele ich an dem Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Aussage.  Nach den Erfahrungen von gestern nehme ich eher Sabotageakte böswilliger Rutenzwerge an.

Zivilisierte Wildschweine, wie wir sie in der Ville haben,  buddeln neben den Pfaden , ich verweise auf den Dinnendahlsee (Name hoffentlich richtig geschrieben..) !


----------



## joscho (23. April 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Insider kennen ja wahrscheinlich den "Anglertrail" am Concordia-See, parallel und unterhalb der A1. Der ist jetzt auch nicht mehr fahrbar.



Sicherlich ist der fahrbar (*). Technisch nicht ganz trivial so ein bunny-hop über einen fetten Giftklops, aber sicherlich machbar. Außerdem waren da ja noch andere, dünnere Modelle zum üben.

joerg

(*) vorausgesetzt es handelt sich um diesen Trail.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. April 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Mittlerweile zweifele ich an dem Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Aussage.  Nach den Erfahrungen von gestern nehme ich eher Sabotageakte böswilliger Rutenzwerge an.
> 
> Zivilisierte Wildschweine, wie wir sie in der Ville haben,  buddeln neben den Pfaden , ich verweise auf den Dinnendahlsee (Name hoffentlich richtig geschrieben..) !



Ok,

am Bliesheimer Bombenloch gab's auch so Löcher, aber die waren von den Dirtern gebuddelt. Es gibt diese merkwürdigen Löcher auch auf dem Stück zwischen der Kette und dem Forsthaus am Köttinger See entlang des Hauptweges; da sie sich aber neben dem Weg befinden, wären sie als Stolperfalle wertlos. Vielleicht spreche ich mal den Förster an, ob er den Verursacher der Löcher kennt, als da wären Wildschweine, Dachse, Waldterroristen und Wrackteilesucher (vielleicht hat der ein oder andere auch schon mal die Jungs beobachtet, die mit einem Detektor durch die Pampa streifen. Die suchen nach Teilen der in der Gegend reichlich abgestürzten Starfightergeschwader aus Nörvenich).


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. April 2007)

Für diejenigen,

die in den Mai tanzen wollen, gibt's mal eine alternative Art, das Bein zu schwingen:

Beim Tanz in den Mai 
bin ich dabei


----------



## Derk (25. April 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Für diejenigen,
> 
> die in den Mai tanzen wollen, gibt's mal eine alternative Art, das Bein zu schwingen:
> 
> ...


Da bin ich an diesem Abend leider auf einer Geburttstagsparty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (25. April 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Für diejenigen,
> 
> die in den Mai tanzen wollen, gibt's mal eine alternative Art, das Bein zu schwingen:
> 
> ...



Ich darf bis 22 Uhr auf der Arbeit tanzen.


----------



## Rheinländerin (25. April 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Der Tanz in den Mai findet diesmal mit dem Mountainbike statt. Lockere Runde ohne größere Herausforderungen rund um die Villeseen in der Abendsonne.
> 
> Tempo locker, richtet sich nach den Teilnehmern, fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten eher gering (werden ggfls angesagt), präventive Kopfbedeckung erwünscht.
> 
> ...



wie locker wird denn die ausfahrt? ist das für mich geeignet???  

ich glaub, ich halt das wie beim monopoly-spiel mit der karte: "gehe direkt ins gefängnis, gehe nicht über los".....
d.h., ich überspring den part der villetour und begebe mich direkt in den villeexpress  ....


----------



## Ommer (20. Mai 2007)

Es ist merkwürdig still hier, hat man euch die Fahrräder geklaut oder .....

hat L. v. Beethoven Eier geklaut?



fragt sich 
Achim


----------



## Mack_21 (26. Mai 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Es ist merkwürdig still hier, hat man euch die Fahrräder geklaut oder .....
> hat L. v. Beethoven Eier geklaut?
> fragt sich
> Achim



kopf hoch achim,
noch 13 tage, ein frühstück und 8 stunden flug und ich bin wieder in der heimat und dann können wir mal wieder die ville oder 7gb unter die stolen nehmen. freue mich schon sehr darauf..
bis bald


----------



## Ommer (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Markus,

schön etwas von dir zu hören/lesen!

Wenn du wieder im Lande bist, werden wir Herrn Derk aufscheuchen und durch die Gegend fahren, im 7GB war ich mit dem Rad noch nie. Es wird wohl demnächst als Nationalpark eingezäunt....

Jetzt geht es nach Nöthen zur CTF.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mack_21 (27. Mai 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es nach Nöthen zur CTF.



ja genau.. mach mir ruhig die nase lang... wäre auch gerne in nöthen dabei. zumal dass dann die vierte teilnahme in folge wäre. viel spass


----------



## Derk (27. Mai 2007)

@ Markus,

pass weiterhin gut auf dich auf.

@ Achim

ich habe mich gestern nachmittag selbst "aufgescheucht" und eine kurze Tour auf der Straße unternommen. Manomann war das anstrengend, obwohl ich sehr verhalten fuhr. Die Bronchitis ist halt immer noch nicht ganz abgeklungen.

Das Mistwetter heute hat immerhin ein Gutes : es ist Ommer-Wetter

Ein schönes Pfingstfest wünscht
Derk


----------



## Uplooser (27. Mai 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> ja genau.. mach mir ruhig die nase lang... wäre auch gerne in nöthen dabei. zumal dass dann die vierte teilnahme in folge wäre. viel spass


Jetzt wird deine Nase richtig lang. dies war wohl die letzte CTF in Nöthen. Heute waren genau 100 Teilnehmer am Start, dies deckt wohl nicht den Einsatz/ Aufwand. Wir hatten noch Glück und sind noch trocken durch gekommen. Die Strecke war sehr glitschig. Mit Tandem kaum zu handeln. Ich war froh nur die kurze Strecke gefahren zu sein.


----------



## Mack_21 (27. Mai 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Jetzt wird deine Nase richtig lang. dies war wohl die letzte CTF in Nöthen. Heute waren genau 100 Teilnehmer am Start, dies deckt wohl nicht den Einsatz/ Aufwand. Wir hatten noch Glück und sind noch trocken durch gekommen. Die Strecke war sehr glitschig. Mit Tandem kaum zu handeln. Ich war froh nur die kurze Strecke gefahren zu sein.



hmmm das wäre sehr schade. aber es wäre verständlich, da sie immer einen großen aufwand betreiben und auch die v-stände gut ausgestattet sind. aber letztes jahr war die teilnehmerzahl auch nicht viel größer... ja bei regen ist die strecke nicht wirklich überall gut befahrbar. mal sehen, vielleicht gibt es sie nächstes jahr nochmal...


----------



## Ommer (27. Mai 2007)

Schon merkwürdig, dass nur 100 Teilnehmer dabei waren. Das Wetter war nach den gestrigen Gewittern bis mittag gut, etwas windig, aber trocken. Die Wege überwiegend fest, nur ein paar matschige Stellen. Die Strecke war sehr gut ausgeschildert, einige Schilder waren umgedreht oder entfernt, die Dummen werden eben nicht alle.

Ein grosses Lob an die Veranstalter, sie haben sich viel Mühe gamacht. 

Hut ab vor dem Tandem-Team Uplooser, sie haben mich zweimal überholt.

Es wäre schön, wenn es nächstes Jahr wieder stattfinden könnte.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

was ist eigentlich hier los, alle ausgewandert oder anderweitig verhindert.  

Na um hier auch mal wieder etwas Leben in die Bude zu bekommen, habe ich mich mal gewagt für Samstag eine schöne Seentour ins LMB zu setzen.  Der Treffpunkt ist aber diesmal nicht wie bei den von Derk veranstalteten Touren sondern in meiner Nähe.  

Wäre schön, wenn hier doch noch jemand lebt und Lust hat mich auf dieser Runde zu begleiten. Nutzt die Chance das der Regen am Wochenende mal eine Pause einlegt.


----------



## Derk (5. Juli 2007)

Halo Günni,

ich zumindest lebe noch, derzeit aber aufhältig im flachen Holland.
Dir und den anderen Teilnehmern Deiner Tour wünsche ich viel Spss.
Gruß
Derk


----------



## Günni69 (5. Juli 2007)

Oh hallo Derk,

schön ein Lebenszeichen von dir zu sehen.  
Schade das du zur Zeit nicht da bist, dann müssen wir das mit einer gemeinsamen Tour auf ein anderes mal verschieben. Wünsche dir noch einen schönen Urlaub und hoffe du hast besseres Wetter als wir hier.  
Na mal sehen ob sich überhaupt ein paar Mitfahrer/innen finden.


----------



## wolli101 (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Miteinander,

wie sieht es bei Euch denn in der nächsten Woche so aus? Ich würde gerne zwei bis drei Feierabdenrunden in der Ville fahren (so ab 18.30). Hat jemand Interesse? 

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Juli 2007)

Wann und wo?


----------



## wolli101 (15. Juli 2007)

Ich bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher, wann und wie ich arbeiten muss. Ich schätze es wird Dienstag und Donnerstag und ich würde als Treffpunkt den Parkplatz Heiderbergsee oder Bleibtreusee vorschlagen (18.30 Uhr, vorher schaffe ich das kaum)
Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Juli 2007)

Ok, hört sich gut an, ich brauche 24h "Vorlaufzeit", also bitte rechtzeitig informieren.


----------



## wolli101 (17. Juli 2007)

war ja klar - ich muss zumindest Dienstag arbeiten. Also vielleicht Donnerstag?

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## CubeeDoo (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

Bin neu hier und wollt nur mal hallo sagen^^

Komme aus Brühl und hab in ein paar Tagen endlich mein Bike. Dann werd ich auch durch den Kottenforst streifen.

Also vielleicht sieht man sich ja

grüße
Swen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (19. Juli 2007)

wolli101 schrieb:


> war ja klar - ich muss zumindest Dienstag arbeiten. Also vielleicht Donnerstag?
> 
> Grüße
> Wolli


 
Hallo Wolli,

heute kann ich leider nicht mitfahren.

Aber kommenden Samstag werde ich mich wieder so ab 17:00 Uhr in der Ville herumtreiben, wenn gewitterfreies Wetter herrscht. Dann ist die neue Wasserski-Anlage am Bleibtreusee doch wohl noch in Betrieb und zur Besichtigung frei, oder ??!

Einen Termin setze ich in das LMB nicht ein,  bin jedoch gerne offen für Verabredungen per PN.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (14. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ist euch schon dieser Baumstamm aufgefallen der quer über den schmalen trail hinter der Donatusassichtsplattform ragt.

Hab letztens den Schock meines Lebens gehabt. Ich hetzte mich den Berg am Donatussee hinauf und fuhr an der Aussichtsplattform vorbei um hinter dem Berg den schmalen Trail wieder runterzuheizen. Aufeinmal sah ich diesen fetten Baumstamm und machte eine vollbremsung.

Der Stamm ragt rechts ca. einen Meter in die Höhe und liegt links vom trail auf. Das ist zu niedrig um drunter herzufahren und zu hoch für nen Bunny Hop (zumindest für mich). Ich war also gezwungen mit meinem Bike drüber zu klettern.

Was mach ich denn nun? Soll ich dem Förster Bescheid geben?


----------



## Mathok (15. August 2007)

beste Möglichkeit: einen Kicker drüber bauen (bspw auch recht weit links), dann macht der Trail noch was mehr Spass

ansonsten:
* mit nem Freund zusammmen wegschieben
* durch den Wald daneben fahren, wenn man nix kaputt macht
* wenn der Stamm links aufliegt kann er dort ja nicht wirklich hoch sein -> ÜBEN

wenn gar nix hilft:
* Verwittern lassen
* Unterführung bauen 
* Säge einpacken und selbst Hand anlegen
-> Förster fragen


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (15. August 2007)

danke für die vielen vorschläge  Ich werd wohl mal vorsichtig beim Förster anfragen, ob er was machen kann.

Bunny Hop is an dieser Stelle zu riskant. links gehts nen steilen abhang runter, genau an der kannte wo der baum aufliegt^^


----------



## Vollsortimenter (15. August 2007)

N!GHTRUSHER schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ist euch schon dieser Baumstamm aufgefallen der quer über den schmalen trail hinter der Donatusassichtsplattform ragt.



Jau, den kenn ich auch. Lästig das Teil. Leider n'bißchen zu dick für meine Leatherman-Säge......................


----------



## deevino (15. August 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Vom Forstbeauftragten würde ich da aber nicht allzu viel Mitgefühl erwarten, ist der Stamm an dieser Stelle doch eine äußerst effektive Bremse für die bösen Mountainbiker die ja immer wie die Wahnsinnigen diesen Berg runter schiessen und die armen Wanderer/Walker fast zu Tode fahren... 

Obwohl ich mich zugegebenermaßen gewundert habe, dass selbst die kleine Trails nach Kyrill wieder ordentlich frei geräumt wurden, denke ich, dass das einer der Hauptgründe für die Nicht-Räumung sein dürfte.
Möglw. will man diesen Weg auch langfristig stilllegen, der Turm is ja eh Vergangenheit und außerdem gibt´s noch den auf der anderen Seite. Der is aber biketechnisch nicht gerade aufregend...

Der Hang is aber ne Verlockung, sind da vor Jahren schon durchs Gesträuch gestiefelt, um nach ner Abfahrtsmöglichkeit Ausschau zu halten. Ganz oben is schon verdammt steil, aber vielleicht findet sich ja weiter unten was Fahrbares!?
Auf die Natur sollten man da natürlich Rücksicht nehmen, geschützt ist dieser Bereich aber meines Wissens nach nicht und die Reiter haben ihren Pfad ja auch ein Stück weiter vorne... 

So long

Gruß

deevino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. August 2007)

Ähem,

nach Kyrill wurde der Donatusberg aber auch wieder aufgeräumt; denke daher schon, dass irgendwann...bedenken habe ich da bei meinen Trails am Köttinger See, da scheinen u.U. Forstamt und Anglerverein in unheiliger Allianz zu stehen.

Was ganz anderes: Der Steilhangtrail oberhalb des Villenhofer Maars, bilde ich mir das nur ein, oder verliert der immer mehr an Substanz?


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (15. August 2007)

@Hammelhetzer: Ja das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Früher war es auch wesentlich steiler.

Diese "Nordic Walker" gehen mir zurzeit ziemlich auf den Keks. Die Hören nicht wenn man "Servus" ruft und laufen grundsätzlich nebeneinander. Der ganze Weg ist dann blockiert. Wenn ich dann nach 5 Stunden Tour immer noch Nordic Walker bitten muss mich durchzulassen, dann kommt es öfters auch schonmal vor, dass aus dem "Servus" ein "Platz da!" wird. Ich bin außer mir ^^

Kennt Ihr diese steile Abfahrt am Mittelsee/Obersee/Untersee, da wo es auch zum Biergarten geht? Also quasi wenn man auf dem Weg zum Biergarten ist dann einfach mal rechts den Rand beobachten...irgendwann kommt da so ne kleine Lücke wo es steil nach unten Richtung Seen geht. Ich wollte da vor ein paar Tagen frohen Mutes runter kraxeln, auf einmal sehe ich mitten auf dem trail 4 SCOTT fahrer mit SCOTT Trikots (schön sauber und polierte bikes), die ihr bike runtertragen^^ Ich musste mich echt zusammenreißen als ich an denen vorbeigefahren bin^^ Das sah sooo lustig aus *g* Vor allem haben die nacher am Heider Bergsee noch dick einen auf "Könner" gemacht


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. August 2007)

Meinst du die Abfahrt a) unmittelbar gegenüber der Unterführung oder b) 100 m weit rechts, gegenüber dem alten Schrankenwärterhäuschen?

a) würde ich nur mit geeignetem Gerät nach reiflicher Überlegung fahren, aber warum dort runterschieben, wenn's links und rechts 'nen Downhill gibt? (links leider mit immer noch querliegendem Baum, auch da zeigt der Förster Ausdauer.)


b) ist Standardübung.


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (15. August 2007)

Ah jetzt weiss ich was du meinst. Also ich meine den leichten. Den anderen hatte ich bis jetzt nur von unten gesehen (inkl. Baum^^).

Hier ist ja grad ziemliches Unwetter. Befürchte dass dein trail am villenhofer maar  grad wieder ordentlich an substanz verliert *hehe*


----------



## deevino (16. August 2007)

So wild ist die Abfahrt gegenüber der Unterführung nicht, für die erste Passage sollte man gute Bremsen haben, die Wurzelstufen weiter unten kommt man wunderbar mit kleinen "Flow-Drops" runter. 
Wir fahren meistens die Komplettversion (ab Obersee aus Richtung Westen hoch - runter - hoch - runter - hoch) und haben diese wegen dem schönen Auf und Ab "Rollercoaster" genannt Ist ein feines Intervalltraining...


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (16. August 2007)

was ist denn die schwierigste abfahrt eurer meinung? ich bin immer auf der suche nach was schwerem. ich bin letztens eine runtergefahren direkt an der unterführung von der euskirchenerstr. bin dann noch halb auf dem pferdeweggelandet, da ich wegen dem schlammigen untergrund nicht vernünftig bremsen konnte.


----------



## deevino (16. August 2007)

Die Schwierigste vom fahrtechnischen oder vom Mut her?

Welche Unterführung der Euskirchener meinst Du? Kenne nur die am Birkhof bier, wo der Reitweg unter der Straße durch geht.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. August 2007)

Die Unterführung in der Nähe vom Weilerswister Bolzplatz?


----------



## Derk (16. August 2007)

N!GHTRUSHER schrieb:


> was ist denn die schwierigste abfahrt eurer meinung?


 
Genau gegenüber der Zufahrt zur ehem. Gaststätte Eichhorn fürt ein beträchtlich verwurzelter und verblockter Angler-Pfad hinunter zum Obersee; den würde ich auf den ersten Platz setzen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. August 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Genau gegenüber der Zufahrt zur ehem. Gaststätte Eichhorn fürt ein beträchtlich verwurzelter und verblockter  Anglerpfad hinunter zum Obersee; den würde ich auf den ersten Platz setzen.



Hab auf dem Trail noch niemals jemanden Angeln gesehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deevino (16. August 2007)




----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (16. August 2007)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher an welcher das genau war. Ich hatte mich verfahren und bin dann vom Bliesheimer-Parkplatz Richtung nach Hause gefahren. Irgendwann kam so ein steiler abhang an einer Unterführung.

Ich werd da morgen aber nochmal hinfahren dann kann ich genaueres sagen. Ich wohne direkt gegenüber in der Straße vom Waldeingang Euskirchenerstr. (der mit dem kleinen Parkplatz). Daher bin ich umso mehr beschämt dass ich nicht genau weiß wo der Abhang war.

Habe eine kleine Skizze angehängt die die Umgebung etwas beschreibt.


@deevino: nenn mir mal eine fahrtechnisch schwierige und eine vom Mut her. Die vom Mut her sollte aber auch mindestens einer mal geschafft haben^^ Nicht dass ich mich da in den Abgrund stürze und auf meinem Grabstein steht dann "Er ist nicht rechtzeitig aus den klickies gekommen" *hehe*


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. August 2007)

Wenn du über 18 bist, lade ich dich gerne mal auf eine Runde ein und schicke dich alle Schlüsselstellen runter.

Fahr doch mal die siebzig-Stufen-Treppe. Auf alle Fälle mutig, weil's in die Brombeeren geht .

P.S:
Die Wegbeschreibung bitte im KTWR posten!


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (16. August 2007)

Danke für die Einladung. Würd gerne mal mitkommen 
Werde im Oktober 24...

Siebzigstufen-Treppe? Wo ist die denn? Ich kenne nur die am Heider Bergsee. Da bin ich runtergefahren und unten stand ein haufen omas die entsetzt zugeschaut haben *hehe*


----------



## Derk (16. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Hab auf dem Trail noch niemals jemanden Angeln gesehen .


Das sowieso nicht - aber auch MB´ler , auch nicht solche aus der Börde ,habe ich ihn noch nie befahren gesehen .


----------



## deevino (16. August 2007)

@N!GHTRUSHER: Der Beschreibung nach bist Du links an der A553 in Richtung Brühl entlang gefahren, an der Brücke geradeaus vorbei und dann wurde der Weg zu einem - zur Zeit recht verwucherten - Trampelpfad, dann ging´s irgendwann nach ein wenig Kurverei diesen Hang runter und unten war rechts die dunkle, kleine Unterführung (unter der A553) durch, gelle?

Da um die Ecke in Richtung Silbersee gibts nen schönen Abhang mit ein paar steilen Abfahrten. Für die Anfahrt musst Du oben an "Deinem" Hang (wenn es denn der Beschriebene ist) dem Reitweg folgen, dann einfach auf der rechten Seite nach ner minimal ausgefahrenen Ab- bzw. Einfahrt (kurz hinter dem Schlammloch) Ausschau halten. Das wäre dann die leichte Variante: Zweimal das Vorderrad fallen lassen und schräg am Hang runter rollen. Den Reitweg weiter durch wird´s dann kniffliger weil es schnurgerade den Hang runter geht.

Die 70-Stufen-Treppe am Heider würde ich mir bei Nässe verkneifen, nasse Holzstufen + Gummireifen = 3 Monate Zwangspause. Dat hab isch schon dursch!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. August 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Das sowieso nicht - aber auch MB´ler , auch nicht solche aus der Börde ,habe ich ihn noch nie befahren gesehen .



dafür gibt's Freiwillige.

@Nightrusher
die meine ich, von der Bahnlinie runter in den Modder (oder meinst du die vom Parkplatz aus?). Wie sähe es nächste Woche feierabends aus?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. August 2007)

deevino schrieb:


> Den Reitweg weiter durch wird´s dann kniffliger weil es schnurgerade den Hang runter geht.
> 
> Die 70-Stufen-Treppe am Heider würde ich mir bei Nässe verkneifen, nasse Holzstufen + Gummireifen = 3 Monate Zwangspause. Dat hab isch schon dursch!!



Wah.

Da habe ich schon jede Menge Leute runtergescheucht. Interessant isses nur, wenn gerade ein Gleichgesinnter aus dem Tunnel kommt. Dafür erzürnt man nicht den Förster.

Zur Treppe:

Versuch macht kluch. Bin ich allerdings auch erst zweimal runter, sportlich bringt's ja nicht soo viel.


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (16. August 2007)

Wunderbar danke Leute...ich werd das mal suchen und dann berichten wie es war^^ Die Treppe wurde mir bei meinen ersten Versuchen auch zum Verhängnis.  Die Federgabel ging etwas weit runter und dann hab ich mich über den Lenker lang gemacht. Damals hatte ich noch an der Technik gepfeilt. Aber die Treppe ist immer noch böse. Immer wenn ich denke dass ich es kann, dann gehts schief^^

@Hammelhetzer: Nächste Woche klingt gut. Von den Zeiten her richte ich mich ganz nach dir/euch. Hab Semesterferien und bin daher recht flexibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deevino (16. August 2007)

Nach etwas überlegen hier noch meine Top2 Downhill:

1. Platz Abfahrt Fahrtechnik:
Wohl die angesprochene Direttissima Biergarten "Einhorn" - Obersee

1. Platz Abfahrt Mut:
Abfahrt oberhalb Grundschule Brühl West (Anfahrt über PP Wasserturm, Asphaltstraße Richtung Tennisanlage, geradeaus auf den Waldweg und in der Linkskurve geradeaus runter)
Gebe ich mir nur mit den fähigen Reifen und bestens eingestellten Bremsen!

An ner gemeinsamen Tour hätte ich auch mal wieder Interesse! Is ja schon was her...
Allerdings wäre mit eine jobfreundliche Zeit sehr recht, vor 17:30-18:00 geht nix bei mir. Am Schnorrenberg komme ich auf dem Weg von Schwadorf aus Richtung Wald eh vorbei.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. August 2007)

Sehr schön.

Dann werde ich spätestens am Wochenende mal was für nächste Woche abends einstellen. Irgendwelche Ausschlußtermine (Di, Mi, Do)? Startzeit würde ich mal sagen 18:45, dann können wir 2h Stunden zusammen rumballern.


----------



## deevino (16. August 2007)

Bei mir geht Mittwoch nicht, das wäre klasse!!

Gruß

deevino


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. August 2007)

So,

habe jetzt mal 'ne Runde ab Wasserturm für Do. abend eingestellt. Strecke bin ich noch am Überlegen, ob wir im Seengebiet bleiben, oder aber über den Kieswerktrail zur Klitzsteiner Mühle und von da zum Berggeistsee rollen.

Wer was weiß, darf's gerne sagen .


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (17. August 2007)

soll ich lampen für den rückweg mitnehmen? hab ne mirage evo /evo x pro...für ne exposure reichts bei mir leider im moment nicht. weiss nicht wie dunkel es um die uhrzeit im wald ist


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. August 2007)

Nightride im August? Nee Tag!!

Bis min 21.15 gibt's genug Restlicht um ganz locker nach Hause zu rollen. Lampe am Rad erst mit der Winterzeit, zumindest bei mir. Aber wie gesagt, wenn's derzeit auch leicht herbstlich ist, wir haben noch Hochsommer .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (17. August 2007)

hehe, dann is ja gut  Ich hab noch ein Trauma von meiner Nacht im Wald. Deswegen hab ich immer Angst nicht vor der Dunkelheit zu Hause zu sein.


----------



## mahatma (18. August 2007)

Thema Baum!





Da ist nix mit Drumrumfahren. Da gehts rechts den Hang runter!
So lang er da liegt, den Hang nur rauf fahren. Dann gehört das Drübersteigen mit zum Trainingsprogramm und die Abfahrt auf der anderen Seite macht eh mehr Spaß.

Thema Abfahrt!
Kennt noch jemand das kurze Steilstück oberhalb vom Berggeistsee (Tonweiher)?
Auf Birkhofseite vom Ober- zum Unterweg runter. Ist jetzt leider verfallen wg. Baumschlag. Da kam kurzzeitig Fluggefühl auf.


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (21. August 2007)

ah da ist ja mein lieblingsbaum^^ ich überlege mir echt ob ich den mal irgendwie beseitigen soll. motorsäge ist mir zu schwer für das weite stück bis dahin. handsäge dürfte äusserst mühsam sein. axt ist zu laut.

vielleicht kann ich ihn ja am oberen ende anheben und ihn dann nach unten tragen. also nur die eine seite die über den trail verläuft. aber wahrscheinlich ist der schwerer als er aussieht.

@mahatma: ne das kenne ich nicht. ich war auf der seite (bis auf tonweier) nie unterwegs gewesen. ich schau mir das aber auf jedenfall mal an.

@deevino: ich hab deine abfahrt an der tennisanlage mal gesucht. ich bin bis zu dem waldweg gekommen. hab mich aber dann nicht getraut reinzufahren, weil es nacht war und ich schon ein wildschwein gesehen hatte, direkt am anfang vom weg^^ ich schaus mir bei tag mal an^^


----------



## mahatma (21. August 2007)

Zum Wegdrehen ist der Baum viiiiiel zu schwer. Der hängt wahrscheinlich noch mit der Wurzel ein Stück im Boden! Axt ginge, das ist so abgelegen, da kommt doch keiner hin. Und evtl. Fußgänger dürften sich eher bedanken als beschweren.

Apropos steilste Abfahrt. 
Da fällt mir noch das <20%-Fallstück oberhalb vom Schluchsee ein. Also zwischen Schluch- und Heider Bergsee die Kiesauffahrt nehmen, nicht das Asphaltstück, und dann oben sofort rechts halten. Dann leicht, immer geradeaus, bergauf und dann im Verlauf folgend in die Abfahrt rein.

@deevino
Meinst du hinterm Tennisplatz die Holztreppe, oder den Trampelpfad am Ende der Gartenzäune?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. August 2007)

mahatma schrieb:


> Apropos steilste Abfahrt.
> Da fällt mir noch das <20%-Fallstück oberhalb vom Schluchsee ein. Also zwischen Schluch- und Heider Bergsee die Kiesauffahrt nehmen, nicht das Asphaltstück, und dann oben sofort rechts halten. Dann leicht, immer geradeaus, bergauf und dann im Verlauf folgend in die Abfahrt rein.
> 
> @deevino
> Meinst du hinterm Tennisplatz die Holztreppe, oder den Trampelpfad am Ende der Gartenzäune?



Der Trampelpfad ist vegetativ bedingt Schei$$e.

Das "Fallstück" bin ich - wenn wir die gleiche Stelle meinen - schon mehrfach gefahren. Allerdings finde ich es schöner, den "Schluchseetrail" - so nenne ich ihn - komplett durchzuziehen. Bin das Teil im Ü. auch schon ziemlich weit hoch gefahren. Mit Hartnäckigkeit und einigen Versuchen sicher machbar; mal eben so definitiv nicht.


----------



## mahatma (21. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Der Trampelpfad ist vegetativ bedingt Schei$$e.
> 
> Das "Fallstück" bin ich - wenn wir die gleiche Stelle meinen - schon mehrfach gefahren. Allerdings finde ich es schöner, den "Schluchseetrail" - so nenne ich ihn - komplett durchzuziehen. Bin das Teil im Ü. auch schon ziemlich weit hoch gefahren. Mit Hartnäckigkeit und einigen Versuchen sicher machbar; mal eben so definitiv nicht.



Wir meinen sicher das gleiche Stück!
Was meinst du mit Schluchseetrail? Vor dem Steilstück links abbiegen und nach dem Gegenanstieg die Abfahrt Richtung Wasserturm runter?

Ob das Steilstück im Anstieg komplett zu meistern ist bezweifle ich mal. Zum Ende hin ist das wahrscheinlich zu steil. Zumindest für Normalsterbliche wie mich!


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (22. August 2007)

das befahrbare "einhorn-gefälle" am obersee, bin ich heut nochmal runtergebrettert. wenns nass ist, ganz schön rutschig *hehe* hätte mich fast langgemacht^^

und da waren am mittelsee wieder diese "scott-fahrer" mit ihren polierten bikes  natürlich pik sauber und voller elan *g* der eine trägt sogar ganz cool ne kappe statt einen helm  naja wenn man so wie die fährt, dann braucht man auch keinenhelm  die tragen ihre bikes das einhorn-gefälle runter


----------



## deevino (22. August 2007)

Moin alle miteinander,

also nach diesen dubiosen Scott-Fahrern werde ich jetzt auch mal Ausschau halten. Womöglich handelt es sich um eine Infiltration des Scott-Stützpunktes Hürth (Bautz & Klinkhammer)!?!?

Den Schluchseetrail bevorzuge ich in der Richtung von Wasserturm kommend aus den Berg rauf, oben über den Kamm und dann eine der beiden Abfahrten links (an der Bank) runter.

@mahatma: Nicht die Treppe, einfach im Linksknick geradeaus weiter runter fahren und dann links über den unteren Weg wieder zurück auf den Hauptweg.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. August 2007)

Sorry,

aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterentwicklung habe ich den *Termin für morgen, Donnerstag den 23.8. gelöscht*. Von Trailsurfen dürfte zur Zeit wenig übrig bleiben. Bei den zu erwartenden Wegebedingungen rolle ich lieber auf Asphalt.


----------



## mahatma (22. August 2007)

deevino schrieb:


> @mahatma: Nicht die Treppe, einfach im Linksknick geradeaus weiter runter fahren und dann links über den unteren Weg wieder zurück auf den Hauptweg.



Muss ich mal schauen. Den Hang bin ich das letzte mal zu Fuss runter!
Vor etwa 35 Jahren, da haben wir da oben immer Räuber und Gendarm gespielt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deevino (22. August 2007)

Bei uns vor 20 Jahren nannte sich das dann "Ballerei"...


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (22. August 2007)

ich muss mal meinen vater fragen wie das bei ihm hiess. er hat auch als kind mit seinen kumpels in dem wald gespielt^^


----------



## deevino (23. August 2007)

Das Wetter schein etwas aufzuklaren, ich bin zuversichtlich für heute abend und werde trotz des abgesagten LMB-Termines gegen halb sieben aufbrechen.
Fahre von Schwadorf aus über Badorf Richtung Schnorrenberg Parkplatz und da in den Wald Richtung Villenhofer Maar.

Wer mitfahren mag, kann mich ja am PP abpassen, warten werde ich aber nicht dort... 

Grüße

deevino


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (23. August 2007)

an welchen parkplatz ? an dem am wasserturm? um wieviel uhr? ich wär dabei, allerding krieg ich mein trikot bis dahin nich sauber, das heisst ich komme dreckig *g*


----------



## deevino (23. August 2007)

Der Schnorrenbergparkplatz ist der Parkplatz oben in Badorf am Phantasialandberg an der Euskirchener- bzw. Phantasialandstr.
(Nicht der vom Restaurant "Syrtaki"!) 

Denke ich komme da so gegen zwanzig vor sieben vorbei, wenn dir ein anderer Treffpunkt lieber is, nur zu, ich bin flexibel aber ab 17 Uhr nicht mehr online.

Grüße

deevino


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (23. August 2007)

ne der pp is optimal. ich wohne 200 meter gegenüber 

hoffe die kleine regenschauer hat dich ne zum zurückfahren gezwungen, fahre nämlich jetzt zum pp^^


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (23. August 2007)

einfach genial^^ solche trails bin ich noch nie gefahren^^ richtig schöne tour. hab überall schramme und meine schulter ist angeschwollen. werd morgen mal zu arzt damit, aber ich fand den abflug über den lenker richtig cool 

nach 20 minuten duschen, 2 liter durschgel, 2 maschinenwäschen fürs trikot und kärcher HD reiniger fürs rad und 3 bar druck für den hinteren dämpfer ist alles wieder hergerichtet. nur die schuhe sind noch eine herrausforderung. der schlamm ist innen^^

diese racing ralph die ich drauf hab sind der letzte misst. ich muss dringend andere reifen haben.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. August 2007)

Vergesse alle Schwalbe-Reifen.


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (23. August 2007)

was nehme ich denn am besten ? also heute hatte ich immer wieder heftige grip probleme und dadurch bin ich hin und wieder mal gestürzt. es war zwar schlammig, aber deevino hatte weniger probleme mit den reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (23. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Vergesse alle Schwalbe-Reifen.



Würd ich so und speziell für die Ville nicht unterschreiben.
Der Fat Albert ist doch ein ordentlicher Kompromiss. Ist nur die Frage, ob der in den Cube Hinterbau passt.
Zum Glück hat sich für mich die Reifenfrage ein für allemal erledigt!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (25. August 2007)

den fat albert find ich auch gut.  hab mir wegen negativer zahlen im finanzbereich  mal die black jack auf mein dirtbike gezogen . eigentlich bin ich recht zufrieden . war natürlich auch im wald damit


----------



## redrace (26. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Vergesse alle Schwalbe-Reifen.


HUHU

Das ist eine Ausage!! Fehlende Fahrtechnik??


----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. August 2007)

@redrace
Nein,

mangelnde Lust auf monatlichen Reifenwechsel wegen Verschleiß und Defekt .


----------



## supasini (26. August 2007)

Dieter, du fährst also 2500 km/Monat mit deinem MTB? sagenhaft!
(solange halten bei mir z.B. die BigJims - und ich fahre nicht so extrem materialschonend...)
Auf meinem 301 hab ich NN 2,4" drauf, die sehen nach 1200km noch recht gut aus. FA liegen im Keller, ich bin mit Schwalbe-Reifen zufrieden (wie manch anderer auch)
allerdings ist der RR wirklich ein Rennreifen, nicht geeignet für feuchten Untergrund (vor allem vorne eine Katastrophe) und verschleißt schnell


----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. August 2007)

Den Reifenthread gibt's schon im Technikforum .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (26. August 2007)

also meinen vorderen hab ich gestern in der nähe vom liblarer see zerschossen. bin nen abhang runtergefahren ohne zu bremsen. auf einmal platzt der schlauch und wickelt sich auf sofort um die achse. das laufrad sprang aus dem mantel sodass ich noch gut 10 meter mit dem laufrad unterwegs war.

hatte natürlich keinen ersatzschlauch dabei etc. deswegen musste ich vom liblarer see bis zum schnorrenberg schieben.^^


----------



## hardcoreidiot (26. August 2007)

hört sich böse an .....  


in brühl liegen so viel glasscherben und rostige nägel auf der straße das ich schon anfange zu glauben , dass es eine untergrundorganisation gibt  , die es sich zur aufgabe gemacht hat ahnungslose radfahrer zu ärgern .

achtet das nächste mal drauf , wenn ihr mal wieder durch die stadt fahrt


----------



## redrace (26. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Den Reifenthread gibt's schon im Technikforum .



Du hast doch angefangen!!


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (26. August 2007)

auf pferdewegen sind auch oft nägel. die pferde verlieren manchmal hufnägel die sich dann wunderbar in den reifen bohren können


----------



## Mack_21 (26. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> @redrace
> Nein,
> 
> mangelnde Lust auf monatlichen Reifenwechsel wegen Verschleiß und Defekt .



ich fahre den albert und fat albert (mittlerweile 3000 km gelaufen und das großteils bei rennen) und muss nicht jeden monat den reifen wechseln... sollte man evtl weniger asphalt fahren *zwinker* ich kann martin da nur zustimmen, denn ich bin mit schwalbe auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. August 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> ich fahre den albert und fat albert (mittlerweile 3000 km gelaufen und das großteils bei rennen) und muss nicht jeden monat den reifen wechseln... sollte man evtl weniger asphalt fahren *zwinker* ich kann martin da nur zustimmen, denn ich bin mit schwalbe auch sehr zufrieden


   
Willst du Rose kaufen, äh, Runde mit mir drehen?


----------



## Mack_21 (26. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Willst du Rose kaufen, äh, Runde mit mir drehen?



wenn du meinst dass deine reifen deswegen länger halten *lach* aber wenn du ehrlich bist musst du schon zugeben dass dein kommentar mit dem monatlichen wechsel wegen verschleiss schon etwas übertrieben ist...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. August 2007)

Da ich - zugegebenermaßen nur sporadisch - MTB Monate mit weit über 1000 Km habe, ist dies nicht soooo überzogen.


----------



## ultra2 (26. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Da ich - zugegebenermaßen nur sporadisch - MTB Monate mit weit über 1000 Km habe, ist dies nicht soooo überzogen.



Sind das die Monate, in denen Du mit dem Rennrad nicht über 6000 Km Laufleistung kommst? 

Aber zum Thema: Meine Nobby Nic halten in der Tat auch nur ca. 1500 Km. Die Vertical Pro hielten da schon länger. Aber leichtere Fahrer als ich sollten auch länger mit Schwalbe Reifen fahren können.


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (27. August 2007)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit nem neuen Termin für die ausgefallene Tour aus? Ich denke dass ich morgen mein bike repariert habe und dann wieder fahrbereit bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. August 2007)

Mittwoch oder Donnerstag kannste es dann wieder kaputtmachen ;

Kann mich terminlich aber erst heute abend festlegen.


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (27. August 2007)

okay mein bike ist wieder repariert^^ kein Laufradschaden, aber meine Louise hat Luft gezogen. Überlege mir bei Gelegenheit das ganze Tubeless zu machen.

Jedenfalls bin ich nun wieder Einsatzbereit


----------



## supasini (27. August 2007)

cool: Louise tubeless! Berichte mal, wenn du's eingebaut hast (ich hab auch drei von den Dingern laufen)
btw: ich hätte noch 100 m wireless LAN-Kabel zu verkaufen. sehr günstig und ohne Versandkosten!


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (27. August 2007)

Ja beim Tubeless-Louise System wird der Hydraulik-Druck per Funk übertragen. Muss halt erst noch testen wie sich dass mit meinem Sigma verträgt


----------



## supasini (27. August 2007)

ich glaub, solang du nicht in Frankfurt fährst ist das egal...
aber hast du schon die neuen Centerlockscheiben gesehen? die werden in der Mitte der Nabe befestigt - wurde vor 2 Jahren mal im TechTalk diskutiert...


----------



## Proceedrider (19. Oktober 2007)

Habe für Montag den 22.10.2007 im LMB eine Villetour eingetragen.
Wer über eine dementsprechende Lampe verfügt ist willkommen.


----------



## Proceedrider (1. November 2007)

Habe für Montag den 05.11.2007 im LMB eine Villetour eingetragen.
Wer über eine dementsprechende Lampe verfügt ist willkommen.


----------



## Tantebrisco (4. November 2007)

Ich werde dabei sein! -Reicht meine Cecostar IRC oder muss der Xenonbrenner ran;-)?


----------



## Proceedrider (5. November 2007)

habe meine Lupine geladen, dann bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uplooser (6. November 2007)

Moin, wir fahren Sonntags morgens so ab 7.30 ziemlich desorientiert durch die Ville. Das machen wir so früh, weil wir Familie haben und ca. um 9.30 zurücksein wollen. Vielleicht kann uns ( 2Leute, Kondition gut, Trial eher schlecht) mal ein paar schöne Wege zeigen. Forstautobahnen kennen wir alle.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. November 2007)

Wo wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## Tantebrisco (6. November 2007)

Ich war beim Nightride am Start- beim warten ist um ca 18.15 aufm Parkplatz was helles an mir vorbeigeblitzt- was ich aber nicht mehr einzuholen war und auf Rufe nicht reagiert hat*grml*

Ein andermal;-)


----------



## Proceedrider (8. November 2007)

Hallo Tantebrisco,

schade das wir am Montag wie auch immer aneinander vorbeigeradelt sind.
Am 12.11.07 starte ich wieder zum Nightriden, gleiche Zeit, gleicher Treffpunkt. 

!! Dieses mal klappt es mit Sicherheit !!


----------



## Proceedrider (11. November 2007)

*"Habe den Nightride für Montagabend gelöscht"*

War am Samstag im Bergischen unterwegs, Flossen u. Taucherbrille anstelle von Bikeschuhe u. Bikebrille wäre passender gewesen.

Mein Bike und ich brauchen jetzt viel Pflege.


----------



## Derk (14. November 2007)

Im Stadtanzeiger las ich jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal von dem Vorhaben der Fantasialand-Betreiber,  ihr unsägliches Übel auf Kosten weiteren Terrains der Ville beträchtlich erweitern zu wollen  .

Komisch - weder in diesem noch in sonst einem anderen Thread habe ich bisher dazu etwas gelesen von den  hierzu berufenen Locals .

Sind die da alle angestellt  ?

Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. November 2007)

Kannste auch im Schaukasten vom Förster am Villenhofer Maar nachlesen.

Was schlägst du denn als Gegenmaßnahme vor? Ob das Fantasialand jetzt als Übel anzusehen ist, bleibt dahingestellt. Dann könnten andere es auch als Übel erachten, wenn man im Wald Rad fährt.


----------



## supasini (14. November 2007)

ich war neulich einen Tag lang mit unseren Patenkindern und meinem Weib im Fanta-Land Achterbahnfahren: hat was  
Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das nicht so schlimm, auch wenn die renaturierten Flächen neben der Autobahn mit einbezogen werden kann ich das nicht so richtig schlimm finden, ist ja nun wirklich keine einmalige Naturlandschaft (Urwald). Da gibt es auf der Welt wesentlich schlimmere Umweltfrevel!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Da gibt es auf der Welt wesentlich schlimmere Umweltfrevel!


Zweifelsohne, wobei dass was wegfällt m.E. *vor* den Trails halt macht.

Was Derk wahrscheinlich ärgert ist die Tatsache, dass man nahezu die gesamte zenrale Ville vor wenigen Jahren unter Naturschutz gestellt hat mit tausend (Bade-)Verboten und dann kalt lächend die Planierraupe und den Betonmischer auffährt.


----------



## Derk (11. Dezember 2007)

Wenn jemand Lust hat, morgen nachmittat in der Ville zu touren - bitte schön :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370

Tschüß
Derk


----------



## redrace (11. Dezember 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Lust hat, morgen nachmittat in der Ville zu touren - bitte schön :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370
> 
> ...



HUHUU
Schon wieder gelöscht??


----------



## Derk (11. Dezember 2007)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHUU
> Schon wieder gelöscht??


nein, nur das falsche Datum berichtigt


----------



## redrace (12. Dezember 2007)

HUHU

Ich hab mich mal eingetragen, ich hoffe ich bin auch pünktlich!! Gib mir 5 Minuten!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Dezember 2007)

Falls ihr um die Köttinger Seen radelt, könnt ihr ja mal darüber rätseln, wer wohl die ganzen Löcher buddelt auf und neben den Trails.


----------



## redrace (12. Dezember 2007)

HUHU

@ Derk
War eine schöne Runde in netter Begleitung!! Ich hoffe Du bist gut nach Hause gekommen!!


----------



## Derk (12. Dezember 2007)

@ Hammelhetzer: Lass doch mal dem vierbeinigen Hammelhetzer; vielleiht macht er ja den Sauen Beine.... Naja, als wir um den Köttinger See kurvten, hatte ich noch einenhinreichenden Rest Energie im Akku. 

@ redrace: Schön , dass es Dir gefallen hat. Wenn Du den Weg in dem Dir unbekanntenGelände nachverfolgen willst, gib mir mal Deine e-mail-ANschrift per PN bekannt.
Am Schlus stand übrigen "59,77" auf dem Tacho.
Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Dezember 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> @ Hammelhetzer: Lass doch mal dem vierbeinigen Hammelhetzer; vielleiht macht er ja den Sauen Beine.... Naja, als wir um den Köttinger See kurvten, hatte ich noch einenhinreichenden Rest Energie im Akku.


Wir hatten die Diskussion schon an anderer Stelle: Wildschweine pflügen, buddeln aber nicht. Da diese Löcher erst seit eins, zwei Jahren da sind, geht die Vermutung in Richtung eingewanderte Waschbären.

Wie sieht's mal mit 'ner Trekkingrunde durch die Börde, um's Marienfeld oder entlang der Neffel aus?


----------



## Derk (13. Dezember 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wie sieht's mal mit 'ner Trekkingrunde durch die Börde, um's Marienfeld oder entlang der Neffel aus?


 
Ja, ich will mal einem windstillen  und trockenen  Herbst-/Wintertag  ab Horrem die sog. "Drei-Bäche-Tour"  bis  nach Heimbach und  -  nach Verabfolgung  einer Erbsensuppenterrine im Kloster Maria-Wald - zurück fahren.
Zumindest ist es geplant und bereits - dank Herrn Schraeg -  gps-mäßig vorbereitet.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## hardcoreidiot (13. Dezember 2007)

ja, dann nix wie los ....... morgen kommt mein rohloff dh ans bike und  in gut 2 wochen auch ne vorderradbremse xD


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Dezember 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Ja, ich will mal einem windstillen  und trockenen  Herbst-/Wintertag  ab Horrem die sog. "Drei-Bäche-Tour"  bis  nach Heimbach und  -  nach Verabfolgung  einer Erbsensuppenterrine im Kloster Maria-Wald - zurück fahren.
> Zumindest ist es geplant und bereits - dank Herrn Schraeg -  gps-mäßig vorbereitet.
> 
> Gruß
> Derk



Was soll das sein? Den Neffelradweg entlang bis zur Quelle hinter Wollersheim, dann runter nach Heimbach, hoch nach Maria Wald und wie weiter, welche Bäche meinste? Mir fallen da mehr als derer drei ein.


----------



## Derk (14. Dezember 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Was soll das sein? Den Neffelradweg entlang bis zur Quelle hinter Wollersheim, dann runter nach Heimbach, hoch nach Maria Wald und wie weiter, welche Bäche meinste? Mir fallen da mehr als derer drei ein.


 
Richtig - entlang dem Neffelsbach, aber nicht bis zur Quelle sondern vorher rauf nach Wollersheim, von dort entlang dem Vlattener Bach nach Vlatten und schließlich nach Heimbach.
Ich lasse Dir gerne den Track zwecks Prüfung der Route und Mitteilung von Verbesserungen zukommen; hast Du denn endlich MagicMaps oder ähnliches auf Deinem PC ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ! Hier ist der Hr. Schraeg.
Wenn bedarf besteht klinke ich mich gerne bei der Drei - bächle - Tour ein und könnt für einen Teil der Strecke gutes geleit geben. Bin allerdings momentan aufgrund von Weisheitszähne-OP und Demotivation nicht gerade im besten Fitnesszustand. Aber ab Neffelbach bis Heimbach und zurück sollte es schon gehen ! Also ich helfe gerne. Gruß Schraeg !


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Dezember 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Richtig - entlang dem Neffelsbach, aber nicht bis zur Quelle sondern vorher rauf nach Wollersheim, von dort entlang dem Vlattener Bach nach Vlatten und schließlich nach Heimbach.
> Ich lasse Dir gerne den Track zwecks Prüfung der Route und Mitteilung von Verbesserungen zukommen; hast Du denn endlich MagicMaps oder ähnliches auf Deinem PC ?
> 
> Gruß
> Derk



Danke,

ich denke ich kenne die Strecke in etwa auch so, gefällt mir. Ich verbringe schließlich größere Lebensabschnitte dort. 

@Herr Schraeg
Wir können ja den Stich hinter Muldenau Richtung Wollersheim fahren. Spätestens dann haste deine Lebensgeister wieder oder es ist eh egal. Meine Lieblingsdreihundertmeter in der Eifel, insbesondere, wenn's bei 39 Zähnen aufhört.


----------



## Derk (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich werde morgen Nachmittag Zeit für eine kleine Tour (2-3h) in der Ville haben. Fährt jemand mit ?

Derk


----------



## mtbedu (2. April 2008)

Echt viel los hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (13. April 2008)

mtbedu schrieb:


> Echt viel los hier...


 

Stimmt, muss sich ändern !

Ich habe daher mal wieder was für kommenden Samstag ins LMB eingestellt :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370

Derk


----------



## Jerd (13. April 2008)

Ich bin dabei und schon gespannt. Locker und leicht kommt mir entgegen, die Trails würde ich aber schon sehen wollen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. April 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Stimmt, muss sich ändern !
> 
> Ich habe daher mal wieder was für kommenden Samstag ins LMB eingestellt :
> 
> ...



Was meinste mit "eigentlich unbefahrbaren Hangabfahrten " denn konkret? Gerne auch per PN.

Habe ansonsten immer noch eine Onroad/Offroad jenseits von Rodenkirchen im Hinterkopf - falls die Sintflut doch noch irgendwann abzieht.


----------



## Derk (14. April 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Was meinste mit "eigentlich unbefahrbaren Hangabfahrten " denn konkret?


 
Schön, Dieter, Du lebst ja noch .... 

Ich meine damit die Abfahrt runter zum Obersee, in die man hineinfährt, wenn man vom früheren Eichhorn kommend nach der Bahnunterführung nicht nach links/rechts abbiegt....

"unbefahrbar "   ist natürlich  eine subjektive Wertung,  die Du vielleicht in einger Zukunft übernehmen wirst, wenn Du dann zukünftig eiunmal nicht mehr 59  Jahre alt sein wirst


----------



## Black_point (24. April 2008)

Hi, ich hatte zum thema Ville schon mal fragen gestellt, ich wollte mal fragen ob für das Wochenende irgendeine Tour geplant ist. Ist super Wetter momentan und wenn das mal kein grund ist ne Runde zu drehen weiß ich auch nicht. Ich komme aus Brühl hätte Jemand Vorschläge für eine Tour??


----------



## Derk (25. April 2008)

Ich fahre am Sonntag und lade  herzlich gerne alle ein, die von übertrieben sportlichem Ergeiz nicht getrieben sind sondern sich von der Vorstellung entspannt  gelassener Fahrt im landschaftlich eher nicht aufegendem  Ville-Park   leiten lassen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370


Ein oder zwei adrenalinanschwellende Stellen wird es auch geben, deren radschiebende Bewältigung ich mich für mich vorbehalte.

Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (26. April 2008)

Ich habe meinen Sonntagsausflug im LMB  gestrichen aufgrund des überragenden Desinteresses an der angebotenen Tour.
Derk


----------



## mahatma (26. April 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Sonntagsausflug im LMB  gestrichen aufgrund des überragenden Desinteresses an der angebotenen Tour.
> Derk



Heißt das jetzt, "wenn keiner fährt, fahr ich auch nicht"?


----------



## Derk (26. April 2008)

mahatma schrieb:


> Heißt das jetzt, "wenn keiner fährt, fahr ich auch nicht"?


 
Nein, sondern :

wenn keiner mitfahren will, dann fahre ich da und solange und womit, wie ich will


----------



## mahatma (26. April 2008)

Ich wäre ja gerne mitgekommen, aber 1. haben wir heute Abend Gäste und ich weiß nicht wie lang es wird, (so Biermäßig) und 2. werde ich nach langer krankheitsbedingter Pause, die erste Tour mal alleine machen, da fall ich keinem zur Last!


----------



## Black_point (26. April 2008)

Hi, ich habe das selbe problem...naja was heißt problem, wir machen heute eine kleine Feier und da ich das auch noch nicht so wirklich einschätzen kann wie viel getrunken wird kann ich auch nicht garantieren ob ich morgen überhaupt hochkomme 
Wann hattest du denn morgen vor zu fahren Derk?
Wo genau willst du starten? Ich kann deinen Link leider nicht öffnen
MfG Cedric


----------



## Derk (26. April 2008)

Black_point schrieb:


> Wann hattest du denn morgen vor zu fahren Derk?
> Wo genau willst du starten? Ich kann deinen Link leider nicht öffnen
> MfG Cedric


 
Ich wollte nach meiner unsprünglichen Planung so um 10:00 Uhr an der Kreuzung Römerstraße, Bonnstraße, Weilerstraße  losfahren.

Das ist wohl etwas früh für einen Sonntag bei der in Betracht kommenden Klientel   .

Derk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. April 2008)

Herrn Derk morgens um 10:00 in der Ville treffen bringt Glück: 


Meine ersten Morcheln!


----------



## Derk (28. April 2008)

Guten Appetit, lieber Dieter .


----------



## Vollsortimenter (30. April 2008)

Ich war heut abend in Brühl-Badorf mit meinem Hund spazieren, als mir ein MTBler entgegenkam. Komplett in Topeak-Ergon-Kleidung gewandet, mit Teamrad von Rotwild, den passenden Griffen und der Magura-Gabel in grün. War eben mal auf der HP von Topeak, da gibts einen Rider names Benjamin Brochhagen aus Bornheim, wird er wohl gewesen sein. Na, hoffentlich begegne ich dem nicht mal im Wald, da gibts aber Frust. Fragt sich nur, für wen


----------



## redrace (1. Mai 2008)

Vollsortimenter schrieb:


> Ich war heut abend in Brühl-Badorf mit meinem Hund spazieren, als mir ein MTBler entgegenkam. Komplett in Topeak-Ergon-Kleidung gewandet, mit Teamrad von Rotwild, den passenden Griffen und der Magura-Gabel in grün. War eben mal auf der HP von Topeak, da gibts einen Rider names Benjamin Brochhagen aus Bornheim, wird er wohl gewesen sein. Na, hoffentlich begegne ich dem nicht mal im Wald, da gibts aber Frust. Fragt sich nur, für wen



Keine Angst! So gut ist der nicht!     Kurz am Berg attackieren und schon ist er weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier und habe mir nach 6 Jahren Abstinenz ein neues Bike gekauft. Vorher bin ich mit einem Scott Octane FR durch die Ville gefahren. Nun habe ich mir ein Radon Race 5.0 gegÃ¶nnt. Wesentlich leichter und besser geeignet fÃ¼r lÃ¤ngere Touren. 

Wer von Euch hÃ¤tte Lust am nÃ¤chsten Wochenende (10./11. April) ein paar Stunden durch die Ville zu fahren â man kÃ¶nnte ja anschlieÃend auch ein Bierchen im Waldbiergarten trinken. 

Ich bin allerdings noch nicht so geschickt auf dem Bike â von daher keine wilden Downhill-Trails ;-)

GruÃ
Markus


----------



## nafets83 (5. Mai 2008)

hallo, bin nun auch wieder vermehrt in der ville unterwegs! welches wochenende meinst du?? 10./11 04 ist doch schon vorbei oder vertu ich micgh da  

lg


----------



## mohlo (5. Mai 2008)

nafets83 schrieb:


> hallo, bin nun auch wieder vermehrt in der ville unterwegs! welches wochenende meinst du?? 10./11 04 ist doch schon vorbei oder vertu ich micgh da
> 
> lg



Ups... meinte natürlich das Wochenende am 10./11. Mai. Evtl. fahre ich auch morgen Nachmittag (gegen 16:20/17:00) schon ne Runde.


----------



## Derk (6. Mai 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ups... meinte natürlich das Wochenende am 10./11. Mai. Evtl. fahre ich auch morgen Nachmittag (gegen 16:20/17:00) schon ne Runde.


 
Viel Spass bei der heutigen Tour wünsche ich. Leider schaffe ich es bis 17:00 Uhr nicht zum Donatusparkplatz.

Sollten wir uns heute zufällig in der Ville begegnen, erkennst Du mich an meinem Rad :ein schwarzess Steppenwolf-Fully.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Mai 2008)

@mohlo
Ich werde voraussichtlich am Freitag Abend ein wenig durch die Ville trailen. Wer Interesse hat, bitte kurz melden.

Detailkenntnisse der Lokalität sind vorhanden.


----------



## mohlo (7. Mai 2008)

Das hört sich gut an... 

Ich werde - wenn ich fahre - aus Richtung Liblar starten.


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. Mai 2008)

@mohlo
Habe mich mal für Samstag eingetragen,die Startzeit kommt mir sehr entgegen  
Hoffe ein paar schöne neue Strecken kennenzulernen!!  

Dann mal bis Samstag!

VG Tom


----------



## mohlo (8. Mai 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> @mohlo
> Habe mich mal für Samstag eingetragen,die Startzeit kommt mir sehr entgegen
> Hoffe ein paar schöne neue Strecken kennenzulernen!!
> 
> ...



Klasse! ich bin gegen 10:00h am Treffpunkt (Donatusparkplatz)...

Schwarzes Radon QLT Race + Schwarzes Longarmshirt


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. Mai 2008)

Alles klar,werde dich schon erkennen!!!
Ich bin auch nicht zu übersehen   

Dann mal bis Samstag,vielleicht werden es ja noch mehr.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nafets83 (8. Mai 2008)

aha endlich mal jemand der aus liblar startet. dachte schon es gebe niemanden aus der ecke 
samstag ist bei mir leider was schlecht, hoffe trotzdem dass man es mal schafft zusammen ne runde zu drehen.


----------



## mohlo (10. Mai 2008)

Nachdem TOM und meine Wenigkeit am Samstag gebiked sind, wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen, wer noch Interesse an regelmäßigen Touren durch die Ville hat?

Mein Vorschlag: Einmal pro Woche, in der Woche Abends oder am Wochenende vormittags. Somit bleibt genügend Zeit für Familie, Freunde und andere Freizeitaktivitäten.

Also, wer wäre mit dabei?


----------



## Derk (10. Mai 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Nachdem TOM und meine Wenigkeit am Samstag gebiked sind, wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen, wer noch Interesse an regelmäßigen Touren durch die Ville hat?
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: Einmal pro Woche, in der Woche Abends oder am Wochenende vormittags. Somit bleibt genügend Zeit für Familie, Freunde und andere Freizeitaktivitäten.
> 
> Also, wer wäre mit dabei?


 
Ich fahre relativ regelmäßig in der Ville ;  am liebsten Mittwochs spätnachmittags /abends und Sonntags vormittags.

Zur Zeit gönne ich mir aber tagsüber hitzefrei....

Derk


----------



## mohlo (10. Mai 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Ich fahre relativ regelmäßig in der Ville ;  am liebsten Mittwochs spätnachmittags /abends und Sonntags vormittags.
> 
> Zur Zeit gönne ich mir aber tagsüber hitzefrei....
> 
> Derk



Wie wäre es denn mit nächster Woche Donnerstag?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6410


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Mai 2008)

Bin wieder dabei,
war ganz angenehm die Runde Heute!
Jetzt wird es langsam dann auch was wärmer...

Wie gesagt,ich kann generell immer ab 17 Uhr Mo-Fr und am Wochenende lieber was früher,bin nicht so der Langschläfer!

Grüße Tom


----------



## Derk (11. Mai 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit nächster Woche Donnerstag?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6410


Wie schon erwähnt :  Mittwochs  geht´s bei mir..... 

Aber heute spätnachmittag, nach Erledigung der ganzen Muttertagsverpflichtungen,  will ich so gegen / ab  18:00 Uhr zwei , drei Stunden lang in der Ville rumfahren (und  auch die Wassertemperaturen  der Seen mal - zumindest bis zum Knie -  testen).

Wenn jemand mitfahren will, dann bitte per PN melden zwecks Verabredung von Treffpunkt und Zeit.

Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (11. Mai 2008)

i do my very best!
so wie ich zeit und gelegenheit habe, 
melde ich mich ...


----------



## mohlo (12. Mai 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit nächster Woche Donnerstag?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6410



Also... wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (13. Mai 2008)

Hey Leute,

Ihr habt ja sicher schon von den Erweiterungsplänen des Phantasialandes gehört. Die wollen 32ha. Bäume fällen und sich dort breit machen. Das sind ca. 50.000 Bäume die da gerodet werden sollen. Das Naturschutzgebiet dort, wäre damit vernichtet. Genaueres findet ihr auf der Website der Bürgerinitiative gegen die Erweiterung des Phantasialandes. http://www.bi-50tausendbaeume.de

Hier könnt ihr euch die Unterschriftenliste zum Ausdrucken runterladen: http://www.bi-50tausendbaeume.de/PDF/Unterschriftenliste.pdf

Die Unterschriftenliste bitte bis spätestens *27.05.08* an die Bürgerinitiative schicken, damit sie rechtzeitig vor der großen Entscheidung am* 13.06.08*, eingereicht werden kann.

Also gebt Gas Leute, damit der Wald hier oben gerettet wird.


----------



## mahatma (13. Mai 2008)

Diese Aktion in Ehren, sollte man aber auch bedenken, dass es um Arbeitsplätze geht. 
Bikerelevant ist von der Erweiterung eh nichts betroffen. 
Außerdem will das Phantasialand an anderer Stelle dementsprechend aufforsten!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Mai 2008)

mahatma schrieb:


> Bikerelevant ist von der Erweiterung eh nichts betroffen.


Meines Erachtens geht aber die Verbindung von Stiefel- zu Forsthausweiher verloren und dadurch auch der Trail vom Forsthausweiher zum Villenhofer Maar.

Am meisten kotzt es mich aber an, dass erst vor wenigen Jahren die Ville mit tausenden NSG-Schildern verunstaltet wurde um dann unter Beweis zu stellen, welche Nachhaltigkeit davon tatsächlich zu erwarten ist.


----------



## Delgado (13. Mai 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Am meisten kotzt es mich aber an, .....



Das größte Verbrechen ist, den PL-Besuchern diese Scheiß-Aufkleber auf die Karre zu pinnen  

Verprügeln die Typen .....


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das größte Verbrechen ist, den PL-Besuchern diese Scheiß-Aufkleber auf die Karre zu pinnen



Also ich finde eine Stigmatisierung nicht verkehrt, da weiß man doch gleich, mit wem man's zu tun hat .


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (14. Mai 2008)

Arbeitsplätze erhalten ist wichtig, aber nicht zu jedem Preis. Was machen die denn, wenn das Phantasialand die 30ha. zugebaut hat? Bekommen die dann die restliche Ville um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben? Wenn man einmal damit anfängt die Naturschutzgebiete zu ignorieren, dann braucht man auch keine NSG Schilder mehr aufzustellen. So ein NSG hat doch keinen Wert mehr, wenn man sich irgendwie ja doch drüber hinwegsetzen kann.


----------



## Vollsortimenter (14. Mai 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens geht aber die Verbindung von Stiefel- zu Forsthausweiher verloren und dadurch auch der Trail vom Forsthausweiher zum Villenhofer Maar.


Stimmt. Und das wär echt schade!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Mai 2008)

Ich fürchte nur, Eisennägel in die Stämme schlagen hilft gegen die modernen Harvester nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollsortimenter (14. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht sollten wir jemanden an die Bäume ketten?!? Vielleicht als ABM-Maßnahme??????????????

ACHTUNG: IRONIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delgado (14. Mai 2008)

Vollsortimenter schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir jemanden an die Bäume ketten?!? Vielleicht als ABM-Maßnahme??????????????



BaH


----------



## Vollsortimenter (14. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> BaH



JA, wenn die Kettensägen anrücken, machen wir die ja wieder los.  


ACHTUNG: DIESER BEITRAG ENTHÄLT 100% IRONIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Mai 2008)

Das BaH war kein Ausruf des Entsetzens,


sondern der Vorschlag, Bernd aus Holz dort anzuketten (und vermutlich auch nicht vorher wieder zu erlösen). Viele hier kennen den aber nicht mehr...

Quasi ein etwas deplazierter Insider von der schäl Sick.


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (15. Mai 2008)

Im Moment hängen da weiße Bändchen an den Bäumen. Hab auch schon welche angebunden gehabt. Das mach ich nie wieder. Bin Nachts mit dem Bike dagewesen und durchs Unterholz gelaufen. Hatte echt Schiss vor den Wildschweinen


----------



## deevino (15. Mai 2008)

Mahlzeit z´samme,

seit wann hat denn der NIGHTrusher Angst vor Wildschweinen??
Die Bänder wurde einem Zeitungsbericht zufolge von Aktivisten der Gegenseite (gibt es überhaupt welche?) schon wieder größtenteils entfernt.

Ich bin von der geplanten Erweiterung auch überhaupt nicht angetan. Denke, man sollte dem Phantasialand keinesfalls den Weg über die L194 und damit in den Hauptwald unseres Reviers ebnen. Dann doch lieber das NSG-Dreieck zwischen A553/L194 und Berggeiststraße nochmal in Erwägung ziehen. Da ließe sich doch bestimmt auch mit entsprechenden Maßnahmen eine Lösung in "Einklang" mit dem Naturschutz finden. Ich denke nicht, dass dem Biotop Stiefelweiher hier weniger Bedeutung beizumessen ist, oder?

Ich bin zwar nicht - wie andere hier - direkt als Anwohner betroffen, jedoch als Neu-Pingsdorfer is das Stück ab Schnorrenbergparkplatz aufwärts meine Haupteinfahrt in den Busch. Daher sei mein Widerstand und der einiger Compadres gewiss! 

Nebenbei: Wie sieht´s denn aus mit ner flotten Runde am kommende WE? Samstag Nachmittag oder Sonntag Vormittag würde ich vorschlagen. Wollte zwei Hennefer Kollegen nochmal was über unsere Trails führen, mir fehlt aber noch ne Rückantwort und daher kann ich noch keinen Termin ins LMB stellen. Besteht bei jemandem Interesse?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Mai 2008)

Für's WE bin ich persönlich noch planungsoffen (morgen sollte der Wettertrend klar sein), bevorzuge die Ville allerdings eher unter der Woche. Vielleicht könnte man ja mal eine unterwöchige Runde drehen die zeitlich so startet, dass auch Berufstätige daran teilnehmen können.


----------



## mohlo (15. Mai 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Für's WE bin ich persönlich noch planungsoffen (morgen sollte der Wettertrend klar sein), bevorzuge die Ville allerdings eher unter der Woche. Vielleicht könnte man ja mal eine unterwöchige Runde drehen die zeitlich so startet, dass auch Berufstätige daran teilnehmen können.



Bei gutem Wetter und der aktuellen Jahreszeit können wir gerne einen festen Termin in der Woche vereinbaren, der etwas später startet. 

Wie wäre es mit Mittwochs um 18:30h?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Mai 2008)

Hört sich schon deutlich besser an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (19. Mai 2008)

Ab Juni werd ich mich, soweit es Schichtplan und Zeit zulassen, auch mal anschließen. Kenn zwar die Ville ganz gut (in Liblar aufgewachen, dann nach Brühl gezogen), aber halt noch nicht von der Mountainbike-Seite her.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Mai 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Bei gutem Wetter und der aktuellen Jahreszeit können wir gerne einen festen Termin in der Woche vereinbaren, der etwas später startet.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit Mittwochs um 18:30h?
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus
Hmm,wir haben Dienstag und der Termin ist um 17:15   
Weiß nicht ob ich das Heute so früh schaffe,kann sein das ich bis 17:00 auf der Arbeit bin!
Vielleicht geht es noch jemanden so wie mir??!!??  

Mal sehen....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## mohlo (20. Mai 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hallo Markus
> Hmm,wir haben Dienstag und der Termin ist um 17:15
> Weiß nicht ob ich das Heute so früh schaffe,kann sein das ich bis 17:00 auf der Arbeit bin!
> Vielleicht geht es noch jemanden so wie mir??!!??
> ...



Jau... das war spontan  

Hier also ein Termin der passen dürfte: 25.05.2008 (Mittwoch)


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Mai 2008)

Bin schon eingetragen!!!
War Gestern erst um halb 6 Zuhause....schade!!
Mal sehen,vielleicht kommt Mittwoch Frauchen mit,werd sie mal wieder was fitter machen am Wochenende 

PS:Schau dir mal dein Datum an      du meinst nicht echt den August


----------



## mohlo (21. Mai 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> PS:Schau dir mal dein Datum an      du meinst nicht echt den August



Ups... ist schon geändert


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Mai 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Jau... das war spontan
> 
> Hier also ein Termin der passen dürfte: 25.05.2008 (Mittwoch)



Seit wann liegt Erftstadt in Baden-Würtemberg????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheinländerin (22. Mai 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> 25.05.2008 (Mittwoch)



kleiner hinweis, datum und wochentag stimmen auch nicht ganz so überein    ...


----------



## mohlo (22. Mai 2008)

Arghh! Was war da mit mir los? 

Also, der Termin ist der 28.05.2008 (Mittwoch)


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Mai 2008)

Wie schaut es am Samstag aus,fährt da irgendjemand in der Ville?
Wollte ne gemütliche Runde drehen(mit Frau),bin noch nicht 100% fit und wollte es ruhig angehen lassen!
Hat jemand interesse?????


----------



## mohlo (23. Mai 2008)

Wann wollt ihr denn losradeln? Wäre auch vormittags möglich?


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Mai 2008)

Das hängt vom Bikeshop ab,eigendlich soll mein Rad Heute wieder fit sein....spätestens Samstag Mittag...so deren aussage!Kann dir aber gegen späten Nachmittag mal bescheid geben ob mein Bike fertig ist,dann steht ner frühen tour nix im wege!


----------



## Günni69 (23. Mai 2008)

Also wenn die Zeit halbwegs paßt, würde ich mich auch anschließen. Bei mir wäre es so ab 12 Uhr am günstigsten.
Wo wäre denn dann der Treffpunkt?


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Günni,
unser Treffpunkt ist der Donatusparkplatz.
Aber wir können dann auch in deine Richtung kommen,Birkhof wäre ja auch ein Treffpunkt der genau zwischen Liblar und Walberberg liegt.
Werde gegen Abend nochmal bescheid geben wegen meinem Bike.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## mohlo (23. Mai 2008)

Wir können uns gerne am Birkhof treffen - so gegen 13:00h? 

Mehr dazu wohl heute Abend...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Mai 2008)

Ich sag jetzt mal einfach JA,13 Uhr Birkhof ist machbar!!!
Und wenn der Günni mitkommt haben wir auch jemanden der sich mit den Trails in der Gegend besser auskennt  
Ist ja auch sein Heimatrevier....

Aber wie gesagt,nicht zu schnelles Tempo,ich bin noch was am kränkeln und ich will Frauchen nicht gleich wieder verärgern


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Mai 2008)

Mein Bike ist bis Morgen 11 Uhr fit,da hab ich ein versprechen drauf!!
Also steht 13 Uhr Birkhof nix im wege!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (23. Mai 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist bis Morgen 11 Uhr fit,da hab ich ein versprechen drauf!!
> Also steht 13 Uhr Birkhof nix im wege!!


Wunderbar... Ich habe das mal "der Form halber" hier eingetragen.

Bis morgen!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Markus
Werde mit Frau und vielleicht noch dritter Person kommen!
Dann mal bis Morgen....und denk dran
schöööön langsam   

Grüße
Tom


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Mai 2008)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Also wenn die Zeit halbwegs paßt, würde ich mich auch anschließen. Bei mir wäre es so ab 12 Uhr am günstigsten.
> Wo wäre denn dann der Treffpunkt?




Sodele,Tour ist in Planung und steht im http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6487 LMB

Wäre klasse wenn du uns mit deinen Ortskenntnissen zur Seite stehen könntest  


Gruß
Tom


----------



## Günni69 (23. Mai 2008)

Na das hört sich doch gut an und bin dann um 13 Uhr am Birkhof.
Versprecht euch von den Trails aber bitte nicht so viel, denn soviel gibt es nicht und einige sind nicht mehr so gut fahrbar seitdem die Waldmichels da gewütet haben.  
Was das Tempo angeht, ist doch klar das der/die langsamste das Tempo vorgibt. Sind ja schließlich nicht auf der Flucht.  
Freu mich drauf auch mal wieder mit anderen durch die Ville fahren zu können.


----------



## mohlo (24. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöne Tour heute... ;-)

Die Nächste startet am 28.05.2008 (Mittwoch).

Dannach immer Dienstags um 18:30/19:00h ab Birkhof (Brühl).

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Schleudersturz (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo! Wenn alles glatt geht, werde ich und evtl noch ein paar andere Walberberger dann mal bei eurer Tour dabei sein!


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Mai 2008)

Prima,die Sache scheint ja ins rollen zu kommen!!
Schöne gemütliche Runde Heute,nur Mittwoch will ich mal wieder ins schwitzen kommen...und das nicht beim Reifenaufpumpen


----------



## Schleudersturz (24. Mai 2008)

@Tom: könnten ja am Mittwoch mal wieder jegliche Steigungen der Ville suchen  und das mim Schwitzen bekommen wir auch durch Tempoverschärfungen hin


----------



## mohlo (25. Mai 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Prima,die Sache scheint ja ins rollen zu kommen!!
> Schöne gemütliche Runde Heute,nur Mittwoch will ich mal wieder ins schwitzen kommen...und das nicht beim Reifenaufpumpen



Gerne am Mittwoch etwas schneller... wir müssen ja schließlich Platz für das Bierchen danach schaffen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Mai 2008)

Klasse,aber ich denke das mit dem schwitzen wird sich von alleine einstellen...habe mir mal die Wetterprognose angeschaut und es könnte sein das es ein paar Grad wärmer wird   
Wobei,dann schmeckt das kühle Blonde im Biergarten umso besser   

Julian,das du es schneller magst hab ich bei deiner Zeit vom Schindehannes gesehen...hab mitleid mit uns "alten" Herren     


Grüße
Tom


----------



## Schleudersturz (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade vom MTB Marathon in Rhens zurück... hat mich ordenltich zerlegt (zum glück nur prellungen und schürfwunden)  werde am Mittwoch wohl doch etwas langsamer fahren müssen. Aber ich werde versuchen bei euch mitzuhalten! 'Ich bin zwar hier in dieser Region doch sehr trailkundig, allerdings weiß ich nicht wo der Donatusparkplatz ist  Könntet ihr mir vielleicht einen Kartenausschnitt mit Markierung präsentieren?  fände ich absolut SUPER 


Edit: @Tom: welche Zeit bist du denn beim Schinderhannes gefahren?


----------



## mohlo (25. Mai 2008)

Hilft das...


----------



## Schleudersturz (25. Mai 2008)

Jo klar... dann weiß ich was gemeint ist! Wir (min. 2 Walberberger) werden vorbeikommen!


----------



## mohlo (26. Mai 2008)

So, der Termin für den 3.6.2008 ist nun ebenfalls eingetragen - mal sehen ob ich es schaffe (bin vom 2. bis 3.6. auf Geschäftsreise)


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. Mai 2008)

Schleudersturz schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin gerade vom MTB Marathon in Rhens zurück... hat mich ordenltich zerlegt (zum glück nur prellungen und schürfwunden)
> 
> ...




Autsch,hört sich nicht so gut an!Hoffe das du Mittwoch wieder voll dabei bist!!

Über den Schinderhannes schweige ich jetzt mal besser    

@Markus:Bin dann auch nächste Woche dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schleudersturz (26. Mai 2008)

Hi! 
Ja, also heute geht es schon viel besser! bin gefühlt schon wieder Fit!  so wie es aussieht werden wir wohl zu 3. anrücken  aber mal sehen wer noch so aufzutreiben ist  der termin nächste Woche Dienstag passt mir eigtl. ganz gut... da ich Mittwochabend leider keine Zeit habe!


----------



## ~TOM~ (27. Mai 2008)

Dann hoffe ich nur das wir nicht von nem bösen Gewitter überrascht werden  
Die Gefahr besteht ja....aber ein glück das alle nase lang ne "Schutzhütte" ist,hat Vorteile wenn das Revier so überschaubar ist!

Dann bis Morgen...


----------



## deman (27. Mai 2008)

Hiho,

hab mich mal für morgen abend angemeldet und bringe noch 1 Person mit.
Hoffe ihr fahrt mir nicht zu schnell^^

Gruß Carsten


----------



## mohlo (27. Mai 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> hab mich mal für morgen abend angemeldet und bringe noch 1 Person mit.
> Hoffe ihr fahrt mir nicht zu schnell^^
> ...



Das sieht ja sehr gut aus... evtl. wird das ja doch noch was mit einem regelmäßigen Treffen ;-)

PS: Keine Angst ... wir passen das Tempo an die Gruppe an.


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn das so weiter geht dann wird das echt was mit nem regelmäßigen Treff!
Dann sind wir ja heute schon mind. 7 Mann....das wird lustig  
Da müssen wir ja fast nen Platz im Biergarten reservieren


----------



## mohlo (28. Mai 2008)

Wettermäsig sieht es auch bestens aus...


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Mai 2008)

Nur bei den Temperaturen werd ich wohl das ein oder andere Kühle hinterher trinken müssen     

Dann mal bis später!!!


----------



## redrace (28. Mai 2008)

HUHU
Ich hab mich wieder ausgetragen, da ich heut morgen schon auf schmalen Reifen unterwegs war. Vielleicht ein anderes Mal!


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht bringe ich noch jemanden dazu mitzufahren...
Hab grad nen Kollegen bequatscht und er versucht auch zu kommen!


----------



## deman (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich ein wenig Gewicht abgebaut und ein wenig Kondition aufgebaut hab, melde ich mich nochmal an^^
Das war mir viiiiel zu schnell für ne gemütliche Feierabendrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (28. Mai 2008)

Na das war doch mal ein klasse Auftakt zum Ville Treff!  
Super Wetter, nette Mitfahrer, sehr abwechslungsreiche Strecke und schöner Ausklang im Wasserturm Biergarten.  

Vielen Dank an die Leute die das Ganze ins Leben gerufen haben und wäre schön, wenn es sich jetzt zu einer regelmäßigen Veranstaltung etablieren würde. 
Wir werden es jedenfalls mal mit in unseren Tourenkalender aufnehmen und sicher öfters mit ein paar Leuten dabei sein.
Auch noch vielen Dank an unseren Tourguide Dieter @ Hammelhetzer der uns noch ein paar bisher unbekannte Trails gezeigt hat. 

Hier noch den Tour verlauf mit Höhenprofil (Start- und Endpunkt war Walberberg, reine Fahrtzeit war 2 Stunden))







Freue mich auf die nächste Runde mit euch.


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Mai 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein wenig Gewicht abgebaut und ein wenig Kondition aufgebaut hab, melde ich mich nochmal an^^
> Das war mir viiiiel zu schnell für ne gemütliche Feierabendrunde



Moin,
wie schaut es bei dir Samstag Morgen so gegen 10 Uhr aus?
Da werd ich mit Frauchen und vielleicht noch 2 ne wirklich gemütliche Runde drehen!
Wenn da das Tempo zu hoch wird bekomm ich ein paar hinter die Ohren  

Wäre schön wenn du Zeit hättest!!


Zu Gestern
Strecke war echt ganz interessant und ich habe ein paar schöne neue Wege kennengelernt!
Freue mich auf die neue Gabel....meine Handgelenke schwächeln ein wenig  
Hoffe bis bald....Dienstag gehts zur nächsten Runde!!  

Grüße
Tom


----------



## mohlo (29. Mai 2008)

Super Runde gestern  Das sollten wir öfters machen!

Ach ja... ich muss mir wohl auch so ein GPS-Gerät zulegen  Das ist ja wirklich praktisch.


----------



## Günni69 (29. Mai 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ach ja... ich muss mir wohl auch so ein GPS-Gerät zulegen  Das ist ja wirklich praktisch.



Also ich habe jetzt seit Februar den *Garmin Edge 305* und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit. Da hast du direkt alles in einem Gerät (Fahrradtacho, Pulsmesser, Trittfrequenz und GPS). Bin auch schon ein paar runtergeladene Tracks damit nachgefahren und hat wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## mohlo (29. Mai 2008)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt seit Februar den *Garmin Edge 305* und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit. Da hast du direkt alles in einem Gerät (Fahrradtacho, Pulsmesser, Trittfrequenz und GPS). Bin auch schon ein paar runtergeladene Tracks damit nachgefahren und hat wunderbar funktioniert.



Ja, den habe ich auch schon "ins Auge gefasst". So wie es aussieht gibt es sogar die passende Software für den Mac.  

Wie gut funktioniert die Navigation mit dem Gerät? Werden die Wegpunkte früh genug angezeigt?
Kann ich das Gerät wahlweise am Vorbau oder am Lenker befestigen?


----------



## Günni69 (29. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin bisher immer nach Tracks und nicht nach Routenführung gefahren. Bei der Route ist man leider von der Anzahl der Wegpunkte begrenzt.  
Man lädt sich den Track mit dem TC als Kurs ins Gerät und startet dann dort Kurs abfahren. Du siehst auf der karte (ist keine richtige karte mit Geländeanzeige, dafür müßtest du den neuen Garmin Edge 705 nehmen) den Kurs als schwarze Linie und brauchst nun nur noch mit dem Pfeil (das bist du selber) der Linie entlang fahren. Die Karte läßt sich in verschiedenen Zoomstufen anzeigen und so siehst du auch früh genug wenn eine Abbiegung kommt.
Kann es dir ja mal zeigen, wenn wir uns das nächstemal sehen.


----------



## mohlo (29. Mai 2008)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Kann es dir ja mal zeigen, wenn wir uns das nächstemal sehen.



Das wird wohl das beste sein...


----------



## deman (29. Mai 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie schaut es bei dir Samstag Morgen so gegen 10 Uhr aus?
> Da werd ich mit Frauchen und vielleicht noch 2 ne wirklich gemütliche Runde drehen!
> Wenn da das Tempo zu hoch wird bekomm ich ein paar hinter die Ohren
> ...



Hmm, ich glaub nicht das ich da schon wieder fit bin, denn am Freitag wird geheiratet.
Außerdem hab ich für den Tag ein ausführliches Frühstück für meine Zukünftige und mich geplant  
Aber ab der nächsten Woche hab ich wieder mehr Zeit, so Hochzeitsvorbereitungen sind ganz schön stressig.

Aber danke fürs Angebot.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Mai 2008)

Hi,

hat auch mir viel Spass gemacht gestern mal wieder in einer größeren und lockeren Gruppe zu fahren.

Ob ich am Dienstag dabei bin, weiß ich noch nicht 100% sicher; ich überlege mir aber mal was trailiges als Zwischeneinlage für demnächst  durch's Köttinger Niemandsland. Nicht zu viel erwarten, flach, dauert ca 45min, aber mit ganz spassigen Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Mai 2008)

deman schrieb:


> am Freitag wird geheiratet.
> Außerdem hab ich für den Tag ein ausführliches Frühstück für meine Zukünftige und mich geplant


Sicher 
Dann hoffe ich mal das du dir das gut überlegt hast     

Ne.....spaß beiseite,viel Glück und einen schönen Sonnigen Freitag wünsche ich euch!!!!!
Dann bis zur nächsten Tour,dann mit der kleinsten Handschelle am Finger  

Gruß
Tom


----------



## mohlo (29. Mai 2008)

Der übernächste Termin steht ebenfalls schon => *9.6.2008 (Montag)*

*Treffpunkt*





Gruß
Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Mai 2008)

Das ist aber lieb von dir,
Extra wegen mir an nem Montag....da es Dienstag ja in Urlaub geht  
Und danach die Woche dann Mittwochs oder Donnerstag


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Mai 2008)

Is' aber 'n langer Urlaub. Na ja, nach vier Tagen Schwarzwald habe ich auch immer genug .


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Mai 2008)

Jepp,eine Woche biken im Thüringer Wald.
Danach brauch ich dann wieder entspannte Ville Touren


----------



## hardcoreidiot (29. Mai 2008)

also bei touren bin ich dabei .... werd am samstag mein neues bike bestellen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (30. Mai 2008)

Endlich wedder jet loss em Bösch!


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. Mai 2008)

Richtig,es geht was im Bösch....guckst du hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6505

Und hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6470

Also,flott eintragen


----------



## mahatma (30. Mai 2008)

Schaun mer mal. Ich bin nach längerer Krankheit im Moment noch gerne allein unterwegs, dann brauch ich für andere nicht den Bremsfallschirm zu spielen.


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juni 2008)

So Kinders,
Heute auf ein neues!
Wer ist eigendlich für den Sonnentanz verantwortlich...nicht das es wieder gewittert Heut Abend  

Und für die Weicheier,
denkt an die Schutzbleche  

Bis später....


----------



## Günni69 (3. Juni 2008)

Mußte mich leider wieder austragen, da ich mir eine Erkältung eingefangen habe.  
Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und drücke euch die Daumen das es trocken bleibt. Reicht ja wenn ich krank bin.


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juni 2008)

Echt schade,
hoffe das wir mit dem Wetter glück haben!
Bis zum nächsten mal,werd schnell wieder gesund!!!


----------



## Schleudersturz (3. Juni 2008)

Ohh... schade Günni  na ja eine frage hätte ich noch! ist der treffpunkt jetzt am Birkhof? oder wieder donatus?


----------



## redrace (3. Juni 2008)

Schleudersturz schrieb:


> Ohh... schade Günni  na ja eine frage hätte ich noch! ist der treffpunkt jetzt am Birkhof? oder wieder donatus?



HUHU
Ich bin für Birkhof!!


----------



## Schleudersturz (3. Juni 2008)

jo fände ich auch gut!

dann zeige ich euch mal die "Teufelsschlucht" und den "Mühlentrail"


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juni 2008)

Julian,wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil     
Ist doch auch mit Birkhof ausgeschrieben!!
Aber keinen Sturz in der Teufelsschlucht   

Freu mich schon,bis später!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schleudersturz (3. Juni 2008)

@ Tom: DAnke ich kann lesen  und ich habe das auch gesehen, das Birkhof drin stand... ich habe das nur so verstanden gehabt, das der Standart treffpunkt der Donatus parkplatz ist... mir persönlich past birkhof auch besser  

Und wegen dem Sturz... das habe ich schon 3x in der Teufelsschlucht geschafft... einmal sogar mit nem Armbruch als ich noch 12 Jahre alt war 
aber eigtl. ist das doch sehr easy und entspannt zu fahren.(vorallem im Gegenteil zum Bunker am Sonntag ) na ja bis Gleich!


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juni 2008)

Ich kenn die Teufelsschlucht,find die ganz lustig,aber kein Vergleich zu Sonntag,das stimmt!
Aber in der Ville fällt mir so spontan nix vergleichbares ein....

Bis gleich....und quäl uns nicht wieder so,wir sind alle nicht mehr 18  


PS: Man kann Berge auch langsam rauf fahren


----------



## Schleudersturz (3. Juni 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Man kann Berge auch langsam rauf fahren



       

glaube ich nicht... ich dachte das macht man bergrunter ?

PS: soll ich dich einfach bei dem Termin morgne abend mit Michael eintragen? ich bin leider verhindert. Muss ins Fernsehen


----------



## Schleudersturz (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo! AHt mal wieder viel Spaß gemacht! War echt Super! haben wieder mal einige HM in der Ville gefunden. Auch nochmal danke an Redrace fürs Backguiden... ich bin da noch nicht so erfahren im Guiden :-S


----------



## mohlo (3. Juni 2008)

So... ich bin bin wieder im Lande ;-)

Scheint ja mal wieder eine klasse Tour gewesen zu sein ;-) Evtl. fahre ich morgen spontan ne kleine Runde!


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Markus,
hast Gestern echt was verpasst  
Waren wieder 8 Mann!!!!!!

Hatte es auf der Tour schon angesprochen,es war wieder ein hohes Tempo und es ist nicht jeder so im Training das er es mithalten kann!

Was hälst du davon wenn wir es wie die Königsforster machen,
eine schnelle Gruppe und eine langsamere !?!?
Wenn noch ne langsamere dazu kommt würde mein Frauchen sicherlich auch öffter dabei sein und so könnte man auch Anfänger,Wiedereinsteiger und Genußfahrer zusammenbekommen!

Man kann sich ja hinterher gemeinsam im Biergarten Treffen,dann hat man einen schönen Ausklang!

Denke mir fallen so 3-4 Fahrer ein die auch über eine langsame Feierabendrunde Dankbar wären   

Kann man ja mal die Resonanz abwarten!!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## mohlo (4. Juni 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> hast Gestern echt was verpasst
> Waren wieder 8 Mann!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Das ist eine gute Idee - vorausgesetzt es melden sie genug Fahrer an, um zwei Gruppen zu bilden.

Deshalb unter dem folgenden Link zahlreich eintragen...

*Termin 9.6.2008 (Montag)*

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Juni 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Idee - vorausgesetzt es melden sie genug Fahrer an, um zwei Gruppen zu bilden.
> 
> Deshalb unter dem folgenden Link zahlreich eintragen...
> 
> ...



Hab' mich mal angemeldet, damit's auf alle Fälle mehrere Gruppen gibt .

Spass beiseite, wenn ihr Lust habt, könnten wir die Trails nördlich der Luxemburger Strasse einbauen. Das ist definitiv nicht sonderlich anstrengend, macht aber Spass (wenn man nur genug Verständnis für Flora und Fauna mitbringt); dauert ca 45min.


----------



## mohlo (4. Juni 2008)

Argghhh! Jetzt habe ich vesehentlich die Teilnehmer aus dem Termin entfernt. Könnten sich deshlab "TOM" und "Hammelhetzer" nochmals hier eintragen...

*09.06.2008*


Der Termin dannach ist ebenfalls schon eingetragen:

*11.06.2008*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Juni 2008)

Jong,

da ist dir wat verrutscht. Du willst doch nicht wirklich in Weinstadt starten?


----------



## Derk (4. Juni 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> ....Spass beiseite, wenn ihr Lust habt, könnten wir die Trails nördlich der Luxemburger Strasse einbauen. Das ist definitiv nicht sonderlich anstrengend, macht aber Spass (wenn man nur genug Verständnis für Flora und Fauna mitbringt).....


 

Da treibe ich mich heute  nachmittag/abend  wohl wieder rum,  bleibt der Regen aus .


----------



## supasini (4. Juni 2008)

schätze mal, er meinte diesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6505


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Juni 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Da treibe ich mich heute  nachmittag/abend  wohl wieder rum,  bleibt der Regen aus .



Da wünsche ich den Moskitos schon mal guten Appetit .


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Juni 2008)

Montag bin ich dabei,bin danach erst wieder ab dem 18 im Lande!
Dann wird Frauchen auch mitkommen um bei der Langsamen Tour zu starten....sofern sich genügend Leute finden,3 sollten es ja schon werden!!

Dann mal bis Montag!!
Am We bin ich beim 24 Stunden Rennen und quäle mich durch die Nacht  

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Conbey (4. Juni 2008)

Langsame Tour? 
  ich bin dabei!!!  

@Redracer
Wenn Redracer der nette Kerl ist, welcher mir die sehr wertvollen und hilfreichen Tipps gegeben hat, vielen Dank noch mal!! Ohne Dich wäre ich wahrscheinlich gestern vom Rad gefallen!!  

@Schleudersturz
Auch wenn das Tempo für mich persönlich etwas too much war, war es doch interessant zu erfahren, was die Ville so bietet.

Aber eins verspreche ich Euch...irgendwann halte ich mit euch mit und dann...  

@Moho
Hatten wir uns nicht auf Dienstage geeinigt?? 

Gruß, 

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (4. Juni 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Langsame Tour?
> ich bin dabei!!!
> 
> @Redracer
> ...


 
Wie sieht es denn bei Dir hiermit aus? Spaßfaktor sehr hoch!


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. Juni 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> @Moho
> Hatten wir uns nicht auf Dienstage geeinigt??
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Ich glaub das ist meine Schuld  
Bin ab Dienstag ne Woche weg!
Montag werd ich aber Frauchen mitbringen,es sollte doch zu schaffen sein ne langsamere Gruppe zu bilden  
Vielleicht bin ich nach dem 24 stunden Rennen auch froh was langsamer zu fahren  

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Derk (5. Juni 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> I.....es sollte doch zu schaffen sein ne langsamere Gruppe zu bilden  .....



Wenn der Dieter dabei ist :  auf keinen Fall
-
wenn ich dabei bin (und guide):  garantiert


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Juni 2008)

Verbreite hier keine Gerüchte über einen freundlichen älteren Herrn.

Warst du gestern gegen 19:00 in der Ville?


----------



## Derk (5. Juni 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Verbreite hier keine Gerüchte über einen freundlichen älteren Herrn.
> 
> Warst du gestern gegen 19:00 in der Ville?



1.  ich verbreite nur Wahrheiten

2.  als ich gestern los fahren wollte, begann es hier zu regnen - ich habe mich daher dann sehr gerne  zu häuslicher Mitarbeit verdonnern lassen


----------



## joscho (5. Juni 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Montag werd ich aber Frauchen mitbringen,es sollte doch zu schaffen sein ne langsamere Gruppe zu bilden
> Gruß
> Tom



Bei langsam würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren. Aber Montag ist immer schlecht bei mir. Und da ich mich in der Ville auch nicht auskenne, kann ich nicht guiden. 
Hiermit wollte ich nur generelles Interesse bekunden und Dich in dem Vorhaben einen Ville-Wellness-Treff zu etablieren bestärken. Ich versuche mal die Entwicklungen hier im Auge zu behalten...

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. Juni 2008)

Wir haben momentan noch wechselnde Tage,
denke wir werden demnächst mal einen festen Tag in der Woche ausmachen!
Aber versuch mal einen Tag zu finden wo auch jeder kann der interesse hat  
Aber bis jetzt lief es ganz gut,5-9 Teilnehmer hatten wir jetzt jedes mal!
Würde mich freuen ein Mitglied des Team III dabei zu haben,vielleicht verräts du ja mal das Geheimniss des ersten Milchkaffe´s  

Wie wäre es denn mit
Hammelhetzer oder den Walberbergern als schnell Guides....

und Derk in der langsamen Gruppe,er kennt ja wohl auch jeden Stein hier....hab ich mir sagen lassen!!

Mittwoch fällt flach,wollen ja nicht den Königsforstern Konkurenz machen 

Grüße
Tom


----------



## ultra2 (5. Juni 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Mittwoch fällt flach,wollen ja nicht den Königsforstern Konkurenz machen
> 
> Grüße
> Tom



Wo ja soviele aus der Ecke häufig beim KFL mitfahren.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Juni 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> 2.  als ich gestern los fahren wollte, begann es hier zu regnen


hier auch - das war dann mal 'ne richtige Dusche. Es gibt ihn halt doch noch, den Deutschen Wertwolkenbruch.


----------



## Derk (5. Juni 2008)

Nachdem ich  hier wiederholt jetzt den verschiedentlich geäußerten Wunsch nach einer Ville - Wellness - Tour gelesen habe -  bitte schön , da ist sie: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370​
Mal schauen, ob sich da dann doch einige Wellnessfahrer/innen durch Anmeldung "outen" werden.

Derk​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (5. Juni 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Nachdem ich  hier wiederholt jetzt den verschiedentlich geäußerten Wunsch nach einer Ville - Wellness - Tour gelesen habe -  bitte schön , da ist sie:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370​
> Mal schauen, ob sich da dann doch einige Wellnessfahrer/innen durch Anmeldung "outen" werden.
> ...



Würde mich ja gerne outen. Da ich aber um 12:45 hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6316) sein muss, hätte das mit Wellness wieder überhaupt nichts zu tun


----------



## Derk (5. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Würde mich ja gerne outen. Da ich aber um 12:45 hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6316) sein muss, hätte das mit Wellness wieder überhaupt nichts zu tun


 
Du hast recht - denen sollte man nicht auch ansatzweise Konkurrenz machen .

Ich habe daher verlegt auf den 14.06.2008 .

Derk


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. Juni 2008)

Schade Derk,
da bin ich noch im Urlaub!
Aber beim nächsten mal bin ich sicher mit Frau dabei!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## joscho (5. Juni 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Du hast recht - denen sollte man nicht auch ansatzweise Konkurrenz machen .
> 
> Ich habe daher verlegt auf den 14.06.2008 .
> 
> Derk



Prima. Habe mir gerade mal den Weg zum Treffpunkt berechnen lassen, knappe 12 km für mich. Da sollte eine Anreise mit dem Rad machbar sein. Bitte so viele Trails wie das "wellness" erlaubt einbauen  Und entsprechendes Wetter vorausgesetzt am Ende einen Biergarten 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Derk (5. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Prima. Habe mir gerade mal den Weg zum Treffpunkt berechnen lassen, knappe 12 km für mich. Da sollte eine Anreise mit dem Rad machbar sein. Bitte so viele Trails wie das "wellness" erlaubt einbauen  Und entsprechendes Wetter vorausgesetzt am Ende einen Biergarten
> 
> ciao...
> joerg


 

1. Die Trails zeige ich gerne und fahre sie, soweit es meine Fähigkeiten zulassen, sonst schiebe ich.

2. Am Biergarten führt die Tour vorbei.

Derk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Juni 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> 2. Am Biergarten führt die Tour vorbei.
> 
> Derk


Kennst du eigentlich den Ville-Express? Zwar gelegentlich von wechselnder Service-Qualität, aber m.E. trotzdem dem Waldbiergarten deutlich vorzuziehen.


----------



## joscho (5. Juni 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> 1. Die Trails zeige ich gerne und fahre sie, soweit es meine Fähigkeiten zulassen, sonst schiebe ich.



Ach ja, in meinem Alter kann man in Würde schieben 



> 2. Am Biergarten führt die Tour vorbei.


Hm, vorbei nützt mir ja erstmal nicht viel  Wenn jedoch mehrfach, dann ergeben sich gewisse Möglichkeiten 

Wie bist Du eigentlich auf Liblar gekommen  Ich wohne in Stadionnähe.

Gruß
joerg


----------



## Derk (5. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wie bist Du eigentlich auf Liblar gekommen  Ich wohne in Stadionnähe.
> 
> Gruß
> joerg



Verwechselung mit "mohlo"  !!


----------



## joscho (5. Juni 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Verwechselung mit "mohlo"  !!



Ach ja, die vielen o's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (5. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach ja, die vielen o's


nein - eher mit Demenz


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Juni 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist meine Schuld
> Bin ab Dienstag ne Woche weg!
> Montag werd ich aber Frauchen mitbringen,es sollte doch zu schaffen sein ne langsamere Gruppe zu bilden
> Vielleicht bin ich nach dem 24 stunden Rennen auch froh was langsamer zu fahren
> ...



Nicht das ich was gegen deine Frau hätte, aber reden wir vom 9.? Der ist derzeit nämlich noch als flotte Runde ausgeschrieben. Da ich altersbedingt sehr darauf achten muß schätze ich es sehr, wenn die Ausschreibung eines Termines jeweils der Realität entspricht: ruhig ist ruhig und flott ist flott. Ruhig = flott und flott = ruhig mag ich nicht so, da dies jeweils u.U. nicht mit dem Trainingskonzept des Vor- bzw. Folgetages harmoniert.


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Juni 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Nicht das ich was gegen deine Frau hätte, aber reden wir vom 9.? Der ist derzeit nämlich noch als flotte Runde ausgeschrieben. Da ich altersbedingt sehr darauf achten muß schätze ich es sehr, wenn die Ausschreibung eines Termines jeweils der Realität entspricht: ruhig ist ruhig und flott ist flott. Ruhig = flott und flott = ruhig mag ich nicht so, da dies jeweils u.U. nicht mit dem Trainingskonzept des Vor- bzw. Folgetages harmoniert.



Gut das Du es sagst - Samstag ist langsam angesagt, nicht wahr!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Gut das Du es sagst - Samstag ist langsam angesagt, nicht wahr!



Und was wer darunter versteht .


----------



## ~TOM~ (6. Juni 2008)

Frau kommt ja auch bloß mit wenn sich noch 2-3 Leute finden die dein Tempo nicht gehen können,oder wollen   
Hatte per PM den ein oder anderen angeschrieben...


----------



## deman (7. Juni 2008)

Hi ihrse,

ich hab mich mal für den 9.6. eingetragen für die langsame Grp  
Vielleicht bring auch noch 1-2 Leute mit, steht aber noch nicht fest.
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.

Gruß Carsten

p.s. Ville Express hab ich jahrelang nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, hab ja direkt nebenan gewohnt. Service und vorallem die Zeit zwischen Bestellung und Lieferung lassen stark zu wünschen übrig, hab mal 1,5h auf nen Burger gewartet und dann wurde noch gemeckert als es kein TG gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2008)

deman schrieb:


> p.s. Ville Express hab ich jahrelang nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, hab ja direkt nebenan gewohnt. Service und vorallem die Zeit zwischen Bestellung und Lieferung lassen stark zu wünschen übrig, hab mal 1,5h auf nen Burger gewartet und dann wurde noch gemeckert als es kein TG gab.



Das meinte ich mit wechselnder Service-Qualität.


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Juni 2008)

Könnte mir mal eventuell einer mit nem Bildchen aushelfen, wo Euer Treffpunkt ist? 

Grüße.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2008)

Meinste Donatusparkplatz oder den Birkhof?


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Juni 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Meinste Donatusparkplatz oder den Birkhof?



Birkhof kenne ich, Donatusplatz könnte event. sein, dass ich den kenne?

Wo trefft Ihr euch denn?


----------



## mohlo (7. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Birkhof kenne ich, Donatusplatz könnte event. sein, dass ich den kenne?
> 
> Wo trefft Ihr euch denn?



*Treffpunkt Donatusparkplatz*


----------



## mohlo (7. Juni 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Hi ihrse,
> 
> ich hab mich mal für den 9.6. eingetragen für die langsame Grp
> Vielleicht bring auch noch 1-2 Leute mit, steht aber noch nicht fest.
> ...



Ich habe nun die Terminbeschreibung von "Rasant" auf "Gemütlich" geändert.  Evtl. melden sich dann noch mehr Mitfahrer/innen an?!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich habe nun die Terminbeschreibung von "Rasant" auf "Gemütlich" geändert.  Evtl. melden sich dann noch mehr Mitfahrer/innen an?!



Bin mal gespannt, ob der "Trick" funktioniert .

"Gemütlich" waren auch immer die Touren vom Opa Sonntach.


----------



## deman (7. Juni 2008)

Als ich letztes Mal mit euch gefahren bin, stand da mein ich auch gemütliche Feierabendrunde


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Juni 2008)

Danke


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Als ich letztes Mal mit euch gefahren bin, stand da mein ich auch gemütliche Feierabendrunde



Du hast das Fröschchen noch nicht hüpfen gesehen.  


Trotzdem ruhig bleiben, diesmal gibt's keine Verluste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (8. Juni 2008)

Und wie siehts jetzt aus für morgen? Die Meldungen sehen ja nicht so nach 2 Gruppen aus^^
Ich bring noch wen für die "langsame" Gruppe mit


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. Juni 2008)

@deman
Meine bessere Hälfte würde sich euch dann auch anschließen,du kennst dich hier ja auch ganz gut im Wald aus und könntest dann doch den "langsam"Guide machen...oder??
Vielleicht kommt ja noch der ein oder andere der sich nicht anmeldet...hatten ja bis jetzt immer 2-3 mann dabei die nicht gemeldet waren!

Hoffe jetzt nur noch auf gutes Wetter!!!

Grüße
Tom


PS:Vielleicht fahre ich auch bei euch mit.komm grad vom 24 St.Rennen und fühl mich etwas schlapp


----------



## deman (8. Juni 2008)

@Tom: Gern, bin auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. Juni 2008)

Somit steht fest das es 2 Gruppen geben wird,ich entscheide Morgen dann ob ich schnell oder doch lieber langsam unterwegs sein will   
Bis Morgen dann,Wetter soll ja klasse werden hab ich grade gesehen!


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (8. Juni 2008)

... bin leider morgen in der Spätschicht !!  
... sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren 
... vielleicht bis Mittwoch  

Jrooß us Eggeb

Gerd

www.mtb-walberberg.de


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo Kollegas,

leider muß ich für heute noch absagen 

Bis demnächst mal.


----------



## deman (9. Juni 2008)

So, ich komm allein^^
Diesmal direkt mit dem Rad, dann kann ich danach auch mit in den Biergarten


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Juni 2008)

Ich denke mal, wir lassen's heute bei einer Gruppe und machen auf gemütlich, sofern nicht doch noch wilde Horden dazustossen.


----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, wir lassen's heute bei einer Gruppe und machen auf gemütlich, sofern nicht doch noch wilde Horden dazustossen.




Ich überlege heute mal zu kommen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (9. Juni 2008)

Es ist waaarm... ich wollts nur anmerken^^

@delgado: je mehr desto besser, oder?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Juni 2008)

wilde Horden, nicht der rosa Orden!


----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> wilde Horden, nicht der rosa Orden!



... ich kann auch wild ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Juni 2008)

Dann mußte dich jetzt bald auf die Socken machen.


----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Dann mußte dich jetzt bald auf die Socken machen.



Mann erkläre mir bitte diesen Kommentar! 


_@delgado: je mehr desto besser, oder?_


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Juni 2008)

Wenn du um 18:30 am Donatusparkplatz sein willst, mußte dich meines Erachtens sputen.


Der andere Beitrag bezog sich m.E. wohl darauf, dass es in einer größeren Gruppe mehr Spass mache zu biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (9. Juni 2008)

Korrekt so hatte ichs gemeint, wüßte auch nicht wie man das anders verstehen könnte?


----------



## deman (9. Juni 2008)

@Topic: So, frisch geduscht und die Wunden versorgt  
War echt ne schöne Tour und, ich bin sicher Kathrin wird mir beipflichten, mit einer super Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit   So stell ich mir ne Feierabendrunde vor. Danke noch für die vielen neuen Wege und für die Einstellung meiner Gabel (läuft jetzt viel besser)

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. Juni 2008)

Freut mich, wenn die Brennessel-Brombeerpfade Anklang gefunden haben.

Für eine der nächsten Runden mit verdientem Attribut "gemütlich" könnten wir uns mal in das erstaunlich einsame und friedliche Marienfeld begeben; Höhepunkt sind dann die Serpentinen am Papsthügel, wer will, darf auch eine Kerze anzünden .

Treffpunkt wäre hierfür idealerweise am Liblarer See oder der Waldparkplatz in Köttingen, anschließende Einkehr findet sich.


----------



## mohlo (11. Juni 2008)

So... die nächste Tour ist eingetragen.. gerne mal wieder etwas schneller ;-)

*Mittwoch, 18.06.2008 - 18:30h*

Gruß
Markus

PS: Wer hätte mal Lust auf ein Nachtbiken - so gegen 21:30 Richtung Dämmerung - keine wilden Trails!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. Juni 2008)

Haste dir jetzt 'ne Funzel angeschafft?  Welche isses denn geworden?


----------



## mohlo (11. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte zuerst beim lokalen Bike-Händler das Sigma Evo + EvoX-Set gekauft.

Es war aber eine Leuchte defekt. Also wieder zum Händler und Geld zurück.

Danach habe ich bei H&S die Sigma PowerLED Pro geordert. Die hat zwar keine StVO-Zulassung, ist aber dafür klein, leicht und wahlweise mit Batterien und Akkupack zu betreiben.


----------



## mohlo (13. Juni 2008)

So, gestern konnte ich meine neue Sigma PowerLED "einfahren" - ich bin begeistert! Sehr gute Helligkeit und ein großer Winkel - teilweise kam ich mir vor wie auf dem  Motorrad - allein die Blicke der Leute wenn ich an denen vorbeigeradelt bin  

Somit steht einem Nachtbiken nichts mehr im Wege - natürlich keine wilden Trails oder halsbrecherischen Abfahrten


----------



## redrace (13. Juni 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> natürlich keine wilden Trails oder halsbrecherischen Abfahrten



HUHU
In der Ville????????


----------



## Derk (13. Juni 2008)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> In der Ville????????



doch - die gibt´s da auch , wenn auch nur recht wenige


----------



## mahatma (13. Juni 2008)

... im Dunkeln sehen ansonsten harmlose Trailabfahrten auf einmal ganz anders aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (14. Juni 2008)

die power led hatte ich mir auch angeguckt. wollte eigentlich meine mirage evo als helmlampe benutzen ....


----------



## mahatma (15. Juni 2008)

2 led´s am Lenker und die Mirage auf dem Kopf!


----------



## Herbert Wehner (15. Juni 2008)

deevino schrieb:


> Ich bin von der geplanten Erweiterung auch Ã¼berhaupt nicht angetan. Denke, man sollte dem Phantasialand keinesfalls den Weg Ã¼ber die L194 und damit in den Hauptwald unseres Reviers ebnen. Dann doch lieber das NSG-Dreieck zwischen A553/L194 und BerggeiststraÃe nochmal in ErwÃ¤gung ziehen. Da lieÃe sich doch bestimmt auch mit entsprechenden MaÃnahmen eine LÃ¶sung in "Einklang" mit dem Naturschutz finden. Ich denke nicht, dass dem Biotop Stiefelweiher hier weniger Bedeutung beizumessen ist, oder?
> 
> Ich bin zwar nicht - wie andere hier - direkt als Anwohner betroffen, jedoch als Neu-Pingsdorfer is das StÃ¼ck ab Schnorrenbergparkplatz aufwÃ¤rts meine Haupteinfahrt in den Busch. Daher sei mein Widerstand und der einiger Compadres gewiss!



@Deevino: Gut, dass ihr schon von der Ã¶kologischen Schweinerei erfahren habt, wodurch auch einige Mountainbike-Parcours wegfallen wÃ¼rden. Bitte sagt die EinschrÃ¤nkungen fÃ¼r euch durch die umstrittene Phantasialand-Erweiterung euren Sportsfreunden weiter, um diesen Plan zu verhindern. Als Argumentationshilfe habe ich euch mal unsere Bedenken im folgenden gepostet. Viel SpaÃ noch beim Mountainbike-Fahren durch die schÃ¶ne Ville.
__________________

Phantasialand-Erweiterung

Wir von attac zweifeln die geplante Erweiterung des Freizeitparks Phantasialand im Naturpark Rheinland wegen folgender Bedenken an:

1. ÃKOLOGISCHE BEDENKEN wegen Vernichtung tausender BÃ¤ume ohne Ã¶rtlichen Ersatz; BeeintrÃ¤chtigung des Landschaftsbildes, der Frischluftzufuhr, der Artenvielfalt, des Ãkosystems; Zunahme an Klimagasen, Luftschadstoffen, LÃ¤rm, Abwasser, MÃ¼llaufkommen, Energiebedarf, Frischwasserbedarf, Wasserabflussmengen durch FlÃ¤chenversiegelung

2. SOZIALE BEDENKEN wegen fragwÃ¼rdiger GÃ¼te der geplanten ArbeitsplÃ¤tze mit angezweifelter Einhaltung von Arbeitnehmerrechten

3. ÃKONOMISCHE BEDENKEN wegen unvorhersagbarer betriebswirtschaftlicher und kommunalfiskalischer Folgen durch die geplante Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãige VergrÃ¶Ãerung des Wirtschaftsbetriebes

4. KULTURELLE BEDENKEN wegen pÃ¤dagogischer Minderwertigkeit des Freizeitparks und Konkurrenz zu innerstÃ¤dtischen Freizeitgestaltungsangeboten fÃ¼r die AllgemeinbevÃ¶lkerung

Anzweifelnde Fragen und Gedanken:

Lassen sich bei der geplanten Erweiterung des Phantasialands deren BefÃ¼rworter in ihrer Meinung von der Hoffnung auf neue ArbeitsplÃ¤tze und Ã¶konomisches Wachstum leiten, wobei die Ã¶kologischen, sozialen, Ã¶konomischen und kulturellen Bedenken bewusst oder unwissentlich unberÃ¼cksichtigt bleiben? Sollen hier beispielhaft - gemÃ¤Ã der von den
BefÃ¼rwortern propagierten neoliberalen Ideologie - das freie ungezÃ¼gelte Profitstrebendie einhergehenden Probleme von selbstlÃ¶sen und die Voraussetzungen dafÃ¼r geschaffen werden, indem Ã¶kologische Standards und soziale Rechte abgebaut werden?
Wir vom globalisierungskritischem Netzwerk attac widersetzen uns dieser politischen Meinung und fordern, dem Schutz von Mensch und Natur absolute PrioritÃ¤t einzurÃ¤umen.
Wir fordern die GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrung des Phantasialands, die verantwortlichen Politiker, den BrÃ¼hler BÃ¼rgermeister und die anderen BefÃ¼rworter der Erweiterung auf, die Ã¶kologischen, sozialen, Ã¶konomischen und kulturellen Bedenken ernst zu nehmen und die Erweiterung nicht umzusetzen!

Nutzen Sie Ihre Rechte als mÃ¼ndige BÃ¼rgerin und mÃ¼ndiger BÃ¼rger:
â¢ Informieren Sie Ihre Verwandten, Bekannten, Nachbarn, Arbeitskollegen und andere Mitmenschen durch ErzÃ¤hlen, Telefonate, Briefe, Emails usw. Ã¼ber die geplante Erweiterung!
â¢ Vertreten Sie Ihre Meinung gegen die geplante Erweiterung Ã¶ffentlich und deutlich an die BefÃ¼rworter gerichtet, indem Sie beispielsweise das Phantasialand deswegen vorerst nicht mehr besuchen, eigene BÃ¼rgerantrÃ¤ge an die Stadt BrÃ¼hl richten, die BefÃ¼rworter der Erweiterung mit Petitionen in Form von Briefen und Emails Ã¼berhÃ¤ufen, Leserbriefe an die Zeitungen schreiben und selber Unterschriften mit unserer Unterschriftenliste sammeln!
â¢ UnterstÃ¼tzen Sie attac und die anderen Gegner der geplanten Erweiterung durch aufmunternde Bekundungen und aktive Mithilfe!
____________________

Strategische Entscheidung gefÃ¤llt:
Widerstand gegen umstrittene Phantasialand-Erweiterung geht weiter

Hallo Gegnerinnen und Gegner der umstrittenen Phantasialand-Erweiterung,

nach den politischen "Staubaufwirbelungen" der letzten Tage steht fest:
Die Entscheidung im Regionalrat ist heute mit den Stimmen der CDU-, SPD- und FDP-Vertreter auf September vertagt worden.
Nachdem wir Organisatoren des Widerstands uns eben kurz geschlossen haben, steht fest, dass unser Widerstand gegen die umstrittene Phantasialand-Erweiterung von nun an weiter und verstÃ¤rkt gefÃ¼hrt werden wird, u.a. die Unterschriftensammlung (bis 01.09.2008) und Kundgebung (08.09.2008) weiter laufen werden.
Lasst euch nicht von vereinzelten Presseverlautbarungen und Politikeraussagen verunsichern und euch in scheinbarer Sicherheit wiegen. Zu Fakten mischen sich zur Zeit "psychische Spielchen" und "politisch-taktische Nebelkerzen" der BefÃ¼rworter der umstrittenen Phantasialand-Erweiterung, um unseren Widerstand zu schwÃ¤chen und sich selbst ein "HintertÃ¼rchen" (z.B. bei den anstehenden Kommunalwahlen) zu Ã¶ffnen. Bleibt konzentriert bei der Sache! Dies verstÃ¤rkt uns in unserer Ãberzeugung, mit unserem zivilgesellschaftlichem Engagement auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein, da unser Handeln Wirkung zeigt.
Konkreteres und weiterfÃ¼hrende rechtstaatliche Aktionen werden wir auf unserem gemeinsamen Strategietreffen des "Runden Tischs" aus BI "50TausendBÃ¤ume", Nabu, attac, GrÃ¼nen, einzelnen SPD-Mitgliedern und Privatpersonen am nÃ¤chsten Freitag (20.06.2008) beraten, um den Druck auf CDU-, SPD- und FDP-FÃ¼hrungen und Phanatsialand-Management weiter zu erhÃ¶hen! Bei Interesse auf Mitwirkung bitte bei uns melden!

Mit solidarischen GrÃ¼Ãen

Herbert

__________________
Lasst BÃ¤ume sprechen! - Stoppt die Phantasialand-Erweiterung!
attac KÃ¶ln - Arbeitskreis Globalisierung & Ãkologie
http://www.attac-koeln.de


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Juni 2008)

Von jemanden, der als Nick einen Stasi-Kollaborateur verwendet, braucht hier wahrscheinlich niemand Hilfe und Unterstützung.

Zumal das einzig wichtige Argument - die Erhaltung eines Naherholungsgebietes für die anwohnenden Menschen - überhaupt nicht gebracht wird.

Hol dir bitte woanders einen runter, danke.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Juni 2008)

@Mittwochstermin
mußte mich leider wieder austragen.


----------



## wolli101 (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Miteinander,

ob und in welchem Maße ein ökologisch minderwertiger Nutzwald erhaltenswert ist oder der geplanten Erweiterung des Phantasialandes geopfert werden darf können und sollen ernsthaft interessierte Mitglieder hier diskutieren, dafür sind Foren da. 

Ich persönlich finde jedoch einen derart plumpen Versuch, uns vor einen fremden Karren zu spannen, mehr als unpassend und würde es begrüßen, wenn sich Herr Wehner mit seinen widerlich populistischen Selbstdarstellern hier umgehend wieder vom Acker macht. Ginge es hier nicht um die Erweiterung des Phantasialandes, sondern um die Einschränkung der Freizeitnutzung des besagten Geländes zum Schutze der Natur - wie würde attac sich zu uns und unserem Sport positionieren? Aus allen Rohren feuern, das würden sie und erst Ruhe geben, wenn kein Stollenreifen mehr den empfindlichen Wirtschaftsweg aus dem ökologischen Gleichgewicht zu bringen droht. Davon abgesehen ist der Wald erst in einem dermaßen schlechten Zustand, seit diese ganzen komischen Weltverbesserer durchs Unterholz kriechen und völlig unschuldige Bäume mit irgendwelchen weissen Bänder strangulieren.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Rocky Slayer (16. Juni 2008)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Juni 2008)

Hier gehts doch ums Biken....nicht ums Demonstrieren...dacht ich  

Aber mal was von der anderen Seite,
Ein Nachbar meiner Eltern ist mit dem Löffelhardt Verwand und hat uns damals als Kid´s immer brav mit Freikarten versorgt  
Jetzt hat er mir erzählt das,wenn sich das Phantasialand im gegensatz zu anderen Freizeitparks nicht weiter "ausbreiten" darf,es schon Pläne für einen neuen Park gäbe(wer weiß ob´s stimmt??)!
Was bedeutet,keine neuen Attraktionen mehr in Brühl,ein zweiter Park wird aufgebaut und das Phantasialand läuft quasi aus,bis zur kompletten schließung!
Was würde das für Brühl bedeuten????
Ach ja,es sind ja noch die Schlösser und die Museen der Stadt da,die jährlich hundertausende Besucher in die Stadt und somit die Hotels,Restaurants,etc. ziehen,oder kommen die doch eher wegen dem Phantasialand????

Mir ist es wurscht ob die nun weiter bauen oder nicht,aber ich denk das,wenn es wirklich so kommen sollte,einige Arbeitsplätze dran hängen!


Und nun wieder zum Biken

Markus ich hab mich für Morgen eingetragen,Wetter soll ja gut werden und das tempo können wir meinetwegen auch erhöhen   

Über ein Nachtbiken können wir gerne im Herbst nochmal reden,wenns demnächst wieder erst um 22 Uhr Dunkel wird,wär mir das zu spät!
Teilweise klingelt mein Wecker um 4 Uhr,da brauch ich meinen Schönheitsschlaf


----------



## mohlo (17. Juni 2008)

Klasse... vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar von den (schnellen) Walberbergern dazu?! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (17. Juni 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Klasse... vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar von den (schnellen) Walberbergern dazu?! ;-)



Weiß jetzt nicht ob ich mich schon zu den schnellen zählen darf, aber kann morgen leider nicht.  
Wünsche euch aber eine schöne Tour und bestimmt bis bald mal.


----------



## Derk (18. Juni 2008)

Und ich zähle mich zu den Langsamen  und werde Euch nur höflich grüßen, wenn Ihr mir heute dort begegnen solltet.
Gruß
Derk


----------



## mohlo (18. Juni 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Und ich zähle mich zu den Langsamen  und werde Euch nur höflich grüßen, wenn Ihr mir heute dort begegnen solltet.
> Gruß
> Derk



Wir können auch gerne das Tempo für jedermann/-frau etwas drosseln - also... wer kommt noch mit heute Abend:

*Klick mich!*


----------



## Derk (18. Juni 2008)

So, wieder zurück nach 58 km; die Ville ist doch so schön, dass es um jeden einzelnen Baum schade ist, der schnöden kommerziellen Interessen geopfert werden soll   !


----------



## Vertexto (19. Juni 2008)

Grüß Gott,
so, erste Tour mit wieder einsteiger ,,mohlo" bin gesund wieder zuhause angekommen, nur der rechte Arm schmerzt noch etwas,war wohl doch noch ein wenig früh wieder auf`s Rad zu steigen.
Aber egal am ende hatte ich 56 Km auf der Uhr.
Bis demnächst mal wieder.
Gerd


----------



## hardcoreidiot (21. Juni 2008)

sacht mal , wie habt ihr das mit den akkus für die sigma lampen geregelt ?  ich habe keine lust mir den rahmen oder flaschenhalter zu verkratzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (22. Juni 2008)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> sacht mal , wie habt ihr das mit den akkus für die sigma lampen geregelt ?  ich habe keine lust mir den rahmen oder flaschenhalter zu verkratzen



Bei der PowerLED Pro wird eine passende Halterung mitgeliefert. Die ist ausreichend mit Gummi gepolstert und hinterlässt keinerlei Kratzer am Rahmen.


----------



## mohlo (22. Juni 2008)

Neuer (Dienstags-)Termin für den *1.7.2008*


----------



## mohlo (22. Juni 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Grüß Gott,
> so, erste Tour mit wieder einsteiger ,,mohlo" bin gesund wieder zuhause angekommen, nur der rechte Arm schmerzt noch etwas,war wohl doch noch ein wenig früh wieder auf`s Rad zu steigen.
> Aber egal am ende hatte ich 56 Km auf der Uhr.
> Bis demnächst mal wieder.
> Gerd



Jau... ich war etwas platt an dem Tag... ;-)


----------



## mohlo (22. Juni 2008)

Tempo ist nun geändert auf "langsam" ;-)


----------



## Conbey (22. Juni 2008)

Juhu! Da trag ich mich doch gleich mal ein!! 
Hoffe Tom und "Anhang" kommen auch mit!?? 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Derk (23. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand Lust , gleich mit zur und in der Ville zu fahren? Ich werde ungsfähr um 17:30 an der Weilerstraße (= Stadtgrenze Hürth-Fischenich/Brühl-Vochem am Fuß der Ville) sein .  
Für kurzfristige Verabredungen lasse ich mein Handy eingeschaltet (0176.41040723).

Derk


----------



## hardcoreidiot (24. Juni 2008)

wenn ich geduldet werde  , werde ich versuchen die tour zum 1 sten mit meinem dirt  mitzudrehen


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Juni 2008)

Es wird "jeder" geduldet 
Wenn du es mit dem Bike schaffst,warum nicht!!!
Aber 2 Bremsen hast du doch....ich mein da war mal was


----------



## hardcoreidiot (25. Juni 2008)

ich würde auch nur mir vorderradbremse fahren ......... leider kann ich warscheinlich nicht mit , weil ich warscheinlich am 30 sten in urlaub fahren werde ...


----------



## hardcoreidiot (25. Juni 2008)

wenn ihr heute den typen gesehen hat der mit klickpedalen aufm dirt gefahren ist : nein , ich bin nicht verrückt , aber ich versuche zu lernen mit klickpedalen zu fahren ohne bei nem sturz direkt mein neues bike zu demolieren . 

ich muss sagen, rose ist top . vorgestern bestellt ,gestern bescheid bekommen das das paket verschickt wurde und heute schon bekommen ..... dann im platzregen probegefahren *heul*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (25. Juni 2008)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> wenn ihr heute den typen gesehen hat der mit klickpedalen aufm dirt gefahren ist : nein , ich bin nicht verrückt , aber ich versuche zu lernen mit klickpedalen zu fahren ohne bei nem sturz direkt mein neues bike zu demolieren .
> 
> ich muss sagen, rose ist top . vorgestern bestellt ,gestern bescheid bekommen das das paket verschickt wurde und heute schon bekommen ..... dann im platzregen probegefahren *heul*



Welches neue Bike hast Du denn (bestellt)?


----------



## hardcoreidiot (27. Juni 2008)

ein red bull al- 200 werks


----------



## ~TOM~ (27. Juni 2008)

Sogar mit 2 Bremsen 
Dann werden wir dich ja bestimmt öffter mal auf ner Tour sehen!!


----------



## Derk (27. Juni 2008)

Fährt am Sonntag jemand mit :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370

??


----------



## hardcoreidiot (29. Juni 2008)

> Sogar mit 2 Bremsen
> Dann werden wir dich ja bestimmt öffter mal auf ner Tour sehen!!



mein dirt hat auch 2 bremsen .....und ich bin schon bevor ich mit dirt angefangen habe touren gefahren .


----------



## Herbert Wehner (1. Juli 2008)

INTERNETADRESSEN mit Infos zur umstrittenen PHANTASIALAND-ERWEITERUNG:

attac:
http://www.attac-koeln.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=393&Itemid=137

Bürgerinitiative "50TausendBäume":
http://www.bi-50tausendbaeume.de/

Naturschutzbund (Nabu):
http://www.nabu-rhein-erft.de/texte/wechselseiten/50000baeume.html

Bündnis 90/Die Grünen:
http://www.gruene-bundestag.de/cms/biodiversitaet/dok/234/234904.html
http://www.gruene.landtag.nrw.de/cm....erweiterung_des_phantasialands_in_bruehl.pdf
http://www.landtag.nrw.de/portal/WWW/dokumentenarchiv/Dokument/MMD14-6841.pdf
http://gruene-erftkreis.de/26+M58baadd287d.html
http://gruene-erftkreis.de/26+M53666e33887.html
http://gruene-erftkreis.de/26+M528fcacdd33.html
http://gruene-erftkreis.de/26+M59de2460987.html
http://gruene-erftkreis.de/26+M57a3c4492be.html
http://gruene-erftkreis.de/aktuelles0+M59c6c641b2a.html

Netzwerk "Bürger für Bäume":
http://buerger-fuer-baeume.com/NaturparkRheinland.aspx

Natur, Bildung und Soziales, Bürger informieren Bürger (Nabis):
http://www.nabis.de/

Bund für Umwelt und Naturschutz (BUND):
http://www.bund-nrw.de/documents/NRWinfo022008.pdf

Bürgervereinigung Brühl (BVB):
http://www.bvb-bruehl.de/modules/news/article.php?storyid=44&location_id=49&topicid=1

Unterlagen zur Regionalplanänderung bei der Bezirksregierung Köln:
http://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_...koeln/aenderungen/planaenderung_08/index.html

Zeitungsarchiv der Kreistagsfraktion der SPD
http://www.spd-fraktion-rhein-erft-kreis.de/.net/QZPZZPDZQPDTDCZVGVGYVZ/html/15142/welcome.html

Filme der regionalen Nachrichtensendung "Lokalzeit aus Bonn":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITF_iYnvIMI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL8xr0k6Dg4

Diskussionsforum der Bundestagsfraktion von Bündnis 90/Die Grünen:
http://mail.gruene-mail.de/phorum/read.php?14,138222

Diskussionsforum von Baumschützern:
http://www2.board-server.de/cgi-bin/foren/F_6275/forum.pl?forum=6&thread=170
http://forum.planten.de/index.php/topic,32209.0.html

Diskussionsforum der Fachschaft Geographie der Universität Köln:
http://www.fsgeo.net/joomla/index.p...ard&Itemid=90&func=view&catid=34&id=2566#2566

Diskussionsforum von "sagwas.com":
http://www.sagwas.com/?p=68
_____________________________________________________________
Lasst Bäume sprechen! - Stoppt die Phantasialand-Erweiterung!
attac Brühl - Kontakt & Infos: attac-bruehl(ät)web.de


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Juli 2008)

@Herbert Wehner
Ich weiß nicht ob es nur mir so geht,aber du  NERVST lass doch deine Beiträge hier und kette dich im Wald an die Bäume.....
Und jetzt setz ich dich auf Ignorieren damit ich mir das nicht antun muss was du verzapfst!

Wenn du und dein Verein mit dem Phantasialand fertig seit,werden bestimmt als nächstes die Mountainbiker auf euerm Plan stehen...die Bösen die kreuz und queer durch den Wald fahren und dort alles zerstören.....Solche Spinner gibt es mehr als genug,die dann Äste auf Trails legen oder schlimmeres,alles schon gehabt!


----------



## Herbert Wehner (1. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> @Herbert Wehner
> Ich weiß nicht ob es nur mir so geht,aber du  NERVST lass doch deine Beiträge hier und kette dich im Wald an die Bäume.....
> Und jetzt setz ich dich auf Ignorieren damit ich mir das nicht antun muss was du verzapfst!
> 
> Wenn du und dein Verein mit dem Phantasialand fertig seit,werden bestimmt als nächstes die Mountainbiker auf euerm Plan stehen...die Bösen die kreuz und queer durch den Wald fahren und dort alles zerstören.....Solche Spinner gibt es mehr als genug,die dann Äste auf Trails legen oder schlimmeres,alles schon gehabt!



Warum kannst du keine andere Meinung tolerieren? Wieso musst du Menschen, die eine andere Meinung als du besitzen, gleich beleidigen? Kann ich nicht eine Form von respektvoller Kommunikation von dir erwarten?  Außerdem kenne ich Mountainbiker, die gerade auch wegen ihrer Liebe zur Natur im Wald biken, und zwar ohne die Natur zu schädigen. Und für die ist deswegen der Erhalt des Waldes sehr wichtig. Kannst du das bitte verstehen?


----------



## directx (1. Juli 2008)

~tom~ schrieb:


> @herbert Wehner
> Ich Weiß Nicht Ob Es Nur Mir So Geht...


Nö :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Juli 2008)

Herbert Wehner schrieb:


> Warum kannst du keine andere Meinung tolerieren? Wieso musst du Menschen, die eine andere Meinung als du besitzen, gleich beleidigen? Kann ich nicht eine Form von respektvoller Kommunikation von dir erwarten?  Außerdem kenne ich Mountainbiker, die gerade auch wegen ihrer Liebe zur Natur im Wald biken, und zwar ohne die Natur zu schädigen. Und für die ist deswegen der Erhalt des Waldes sehr wichtig. Kannst du das bitte verstehen?



Du bist doch jedenfalls kein Mountainbiker. Und nein, Schwätzer können keine "respektvolle Kommunikation" erwarten, insbesondere nicht in einem Mountainbikerforum. Es wird dich jetzt überraschen, aber MTB-Touren sind kein feines Damenkränzchen.

Und jetzt verpisse dich endlich; anstatt wie schon empfohlen, an einen Baum anzuketten würde ich allerdings die Achterbahn empfehlen.


----------



## Herbert Wehner (1. Juli 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Du bist doch jedenfalls kein Mountainbiker. Und nein, Schwätzer können keine "respektvolle Kommunikation" erwarten, insbesondere nicht in einem Mountainbikerforum. Es wird dich jetzt überraschen, aber MTB-Touren sind kein feines Damenkränzchen.
> 
> Und jetzt verpisse dich endlich; anstatt wie schon empfohlen, an einen Baum anzuketten würde ich allerdings die Achterbahn empfehlen.



Wenn einem wie dir die Argumente ausgehen, muss er beleidigen oder laut werden. Du kannst nicht für alle reden. Das ist auch hier kein Voting, um durch die Anzahl von Postings eine Entscheidung zu fällen. Ich finde es für dieses Forum schädlich, dass hier bei den in diesem Forum befindlichen Naturschützern unter den Moutainbikern von dir ein Druck aufgebaut wird, dass sie sich nicht mehr trauen ihre Meinung zu formulieren. Ich bitte den Administrator dieses Forum, dass Meinungen toleriert werden, dass offen eine eigene Meinung formuliert werden kann und dass die Drohungen und Beleidigungen unterbleiben.

PS: Auch wenn ich kein Mountainbiker bin, fahre ich gerne mit meinem Trekkingrad auf Wegen durch den Wald. Bin ich jetzt nur ein "halber Mensch" für dich?


----------



## Günni69 (1. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> @Herbert Wehner
> Ich weiß nicht ob es nur mir so geht,....



Nö, da bist du nicht alleine und stimme dir vollkommen zu!


----------



## joscho (1. Juli 2008)

Kein schönes Bild. Etwas mehr Toleranz oder von mir aus auch Ignoranz bitte. 
Ich will das Thema hier auch nicht diskutieren, aber der Herbert überflutet den Thread ja auch nicht mit seinen Beiträgen - da kann man die ggf. auch einfach ignorieren.


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Juli 2008)

Hast ja recht Joscho,
aber ich finde es schon merkwürdig wenn sich ein "Naturschützer" und nicht Mountainbiker hier im Forum rumtreibt!
Man könnte auch glauben das diese Leute nur hier rumlesen um zu sehen wo wir so fahren und um dann diese Trails mit Ästen oder queergezogenen Dornenranken auf Kopfhöhe(Alles schon gehabt!!!!!)blockieren!
Außerdem,wer stänkert denn immmer gegen uns...."Naturschützer"
und jetzt sollen wir helfen???


Aber ich hab den jetzt auf die Ignorieren Liste gesetzt...

So,genug dazu...heut Abend wieder lustiges trailsurfen


----------



## Herbert Wehner (1. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hast ja recht Joscho,
> aber ich finde es schon merkwürdig wenn sich ein "Naturschützer" und nicht Mountainbiker hier im Forum rumtreibt!
> Man könnte auch glauben das diese Leute nur hier rumlesen um zu sehen wo wir so fahren und um dann diese Trails mit Ästen oder queergezogenen Dornenranken auf Kopfhöhe(Alles schon gehabt!!!!!)blockieren!
> Außerdem,wer stänkert denn immmer gegen uns...."Naturschützer"
> ...



Wieso scherst du alle "Naturschützer" über einen Kamm.
Ich habe nichts gegen Mountainbiker, es sei denn sie zerstören mutwillig die Natur. Aber auch dann würde ich NIE "Ästen oder quergezogenen Dornenranken auf Kopfhöhe" auslegen. Ich will doch keinen (lebensgefährlich) verletzten. Soviel zur Klarstellung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (1. Juli 2008)

Herbert Wehner schrieb:


> Wenn einem wie dir die Argumente ausgehen, muss er beleidigen oder laut werden. Du kannst nicht für alle reden. Das ist auch hier kein Voting, um durch die Anzahl von Postings eine Entscheidung zu fällen. Ich finde es für dieses Forum schädlich, dass hier bei den in diesem Forum befindlichen Naturschützern unter den Moutainbikern von dir ein Druck aufgebaut wird, dass sie sich nicht mehr trauen ihre Meinung zu formulieren. Ich bitte den Administrator dieses Forum, dass Meinungen toleriert werden, dass offen eine eigene Meinung formuliert werden kann und dass die Drohungen und Beleidigungen unterbleiben.
> 
> PS: Auch wenn ich kein Mountainbiker bin, fahre ich gerne mit meinem Trekkingrad auf Wegen durch den Wald. Bin ich jetzt nur ein "halber Mensch" für dich?



Lieber Herbert.

Wenn du dir das erste posting in diesem thread durchliest, wirst du feststellen, dass es um Touren in der Ville geht.
Mach doch einfach einen eigenen fred für dein Thema auf und dann kann jeder an der Überschrift erkennen, ob es sich mit diesem Problem beschäftigen will oder nicht.
Beleidigt hat dich hier sicher noch niemand, dafür ist dieses Forum in dieser Richtung eigentlich zu gut gesichert! 
Aber du musst auch irgendwann erkennen (und akzeptieren), dass deine Beiträge hier mehr stören als nutzen. Und wenn du so klug bist, wie dein Engagement vermuten lässt, dann wirst du jetzt die Konsequenzen ziehen und das tun, wozu ich dir jetzt höflich und ohne beleidigend zu sein, geraten habe.
Wenn jemand neu hier ist und schon nach 4 Beiträgen das Potenzial zum "Forumsuser of the month" erkennen lässt, dann würde mir persönlich das zu Denken geben!
In diesem Sinne ...

Und @ alle anderen: Ich werde mich auf einer der nächsten Touren mal dazu gesellen. Kennt mich ja fast keiner mehr.


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich bin als fast direkt betroffener auch Mitglied in der " IG PHANTASIALAND", Inter. Gem. der Phanta.-Anwohner !!!  

Es ist wichtig für uns die wahren Absichten des Phanta aufzudecken und publik zu machen !!!  

Finde aber trotzdem, das das MTB-Forum nicht der richtige Platz für dieses Thema ist !!! 

Jrooß us Eggeb 

Gerd


----------



## Derk (1. Juli 2008)

Herbert Wehner schrieb:


> Wenn einem wie dir die Argumente ausgehen, muss er beleidigen oder laut werden.



So isser halt , unser Hammelhetzer,  wie auch der wirkliche Herbert Wehner es gewesen war !!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2008)

... warum macht ihr denn nicht einfach einen Thread für die IG phnataland auf ?

Gibts hier im Lokalforum ja auch schon für den Nationalpark Eifel und Natinalpark Siebengebierge.

Wenn ich mich mal als Sackeifler überhaupt melden darf


----------



## Der_Markus (1. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Um das Thema mal wieder auf den Ursprung zurückzuholen  ich würd gern nachher die Feierabendtour in Brühl/Ville mitfahren die Mohlo ausgeschrieben hat, kann nur mit dem Treffpunkt nicht allzuviel anfangen, hab aber per GoogleEarth den Reit- & Fahrverein gefunden der am Birkenhof ansässig ist. Ist das der Parkplatz den ihr meint?
Ansonsten komme ich aus Köln Raderthal, vielleicht kann man sich ja auf dem Weg dorthin schon mit jemandem treffen?

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Juli 2008)

Herbert Wehner schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt nur ein "halber Mensch" für dich?


Nein,

du bist gar kein Mensch für mich. Komm, verrate uns nun noch, dass du auch gerne mal mit deinen Stöckelchen durch den Wald marschierst.


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (1. Juli 2008)

Der Markus:

Reit- und Fahrverein am Birkhof ist richtig !!

Jrooß us Bröhl

Gerd


----------



## mohlo (1. Juli 2008)

Hier ist der Treffpunkt (A)


----------



## Günni69 (1. Juli 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Nein,
> 
> du bist gar kein Mensch für mich. Komm, verrate uns nun noch, dass du auch gerne mal mit deinen Stöckelchen durch den Wald marschierst.



*Bringe dem Dieter mal eine Leiter, damit er aus der tiefen Schublade wieder raus klettern kann, in die er sich gerade begeben hat!* 

Will jetzt bestimmt keine Partei für unseren Herbert Wehner ergreifen, aber solche geistigen Ausbrüchen müssen ja nun wirklich nicht sein. 
Hinzu greifst du auch noch alle die an die halt einem anderen Sport nachgehen. 
Denke, wir sollten hier langsam mal wieder zum eigentlichen Zweck des Fred zurückkehren und könnt das ja in einem eigenständigen ausfechten.
Habe fertig!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Juli 2008)

Immer langsam.

Der Typ ist ein Troll, und ein Troll im Sinne des Internet ist eben ein virtueller Störenfried, keine wirkliche Person.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (1. Juli 2008)

Günni69 schrieb:


> *Bringe dem Dieter mal eine Leiter, damit er aus der tiefen Schublade wieder raus klettern kann, in die er sich gerade begeben hat!*
> 
> Will jetzt bestimmt keine Partei für unseren Herbert Wehner ergreifen, aber solche geistigen Ausbrüchen müssen ja nun wirklich nicht sein.
> Hinzu greifst du auch noch alle die an die halt einem anderen Sport nachgehen.
> ...



HUHU
Dem hab ich nicht hinzuzufügen, außer das Einigen ein gewisser Langmut gut zu Gesichte stehen würde!!

Ein Freund hat mal geschrieben: Schreibt weniger Sche... fahrt mehr Rad!!


----------



## Conbey (1. Juli 2008)

So...gerade ist der Pannenkönig aus der Dusche gestiegen...die Wunden sind geleckt und verarztet und langsam geht die körperliche Verfassung wieder bergauf 

Und wenn man von den Abflügen absieht, war die Tour mal wieder sehr schön, nur, für meinen Geschmack, gerade am Anfang, etwas schnell. 

Heute hat die Ville wieder über mich gesiegt, aber eins verspreche ich Euch...wenn IHR mir helft, wird die Zeit und der Tag kommen ab dem ich die Ville besiegen werde!!! 

Ich hoffe Ihr werdet mir weiterhin die Gelegenheit geben, mit Euch zu fahren damit der Tag schon bald kommen wird!?

Schöne Grüße,

Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Juli 2008)

Markus,mach dir mal keine Hoffnung auf den Titel Pannenkönig 
Unser Guide hat zum schluss noch der Vorderreifen verlassen 
Somit Markus-Markus  2:2 in der Pannenstatitik
Und 2:1 bei den Stürzen Heute,der Vorderreifen hat ihn zu fall gebracht in der Kurve 

Aber alles in allem ne lustige Tour und nette aussichten am See 
Beim nächsten mal hab ich ne Badehose dabei.......


----------



## Conbey (1. Juli 2008)

Na da bin ich ja was die Pannen angeht beruhigt...aber schön ist anders.

Na wenn du ne Badehose einpackst, musst du aber auch ein knallrotes 
Gummiboot einpacken!!  Da stehen die Mädels doch drauf, oder!? 

@mohlo
ich hoffe du hast den Sturz auch gut überstanden!?


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Juli 2008)

Ein Gummiboot......wo soll ich das denn noch unterbringen  
Aber ich konnte euch ja nicht alleine durch den Wald turnen lassen,wer weiß was ich verpasst hätte  

Dan bis zur nächsten Tour,vielleicht bezwingst du dann ja schon den Wald 

Und schau dir mal die Tour am 6ten an,ich hab am Anfang auch mal nen Kurs gemacht,is lustig und bringt was!!
Und es sind nur Mädels angemeldet


----------



## mohlo (1. Juli 2008)

So... nach dem Duschen habe ich wieder von dem Schock erholt. 2 Pannen, jeweils vorne und hinten - dazu noch der Sturz, der zum Glück keine Spuren an mir oder dem Bike hinterlassen hat. Da lobt ich mir doch mein Langarm-T-Shirt!

Die Tour war mal wieder klasse... sehr schöne Stellen, die ich noch nicht kannte.

Ein großes Lob an Gerd, der mir 2 mal mit einem neuen Schlauch ausgeholfen hat - Du hast was gut bei mir!

Nächster Termin: Dienstag, 8.7.2008 (18:30h)
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Der_Markus (1. Juli 2008)

Bin auch wieder zu Hause und warte auf meine wohlverdiente (wie ich finde) Magenfüllung. War ne schöne Tour, die zum Teil etwas hohe Geschwindigkeit wurde (Gott sei Dank für meinen Teil) etwas durch die vielen Reparaturpausen relativiert, auch wenn ich am Schluß echt froh war als ich mein Auto wiedergesehen habe. 
Ich fürchte ihr werdet mich jetzt öfters dabei haben...


Schönen Abend und Danke noch mal an alle Beteiligten, vor allem natürlich die Guides!
Der "Der_Markus_der_Dritte"


----------



## mahatma (1. Juli 2008)

@ mohlo

Was heißt denn zügig?
Oder meinst du zugig? 
Wenn´s zu schnell wird, komm ich nicht!


----------



## mohlo (1. Juli 2008)

mahatma schrieb:


> @ mohlo
> 
> Was heißt denn zügig?
> Oder meinst du zugig?
> Wenn´s zu schnell wird, komm ich nicht!



Zügig = mittelschnell - etwas schneller als langsam ;-)
Die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Geschwindigkeit sollte so zwischen 20 und 25 km/h liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (2. Juli 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Zügig = mittelschnell - etwas schneller als langsam ;-)
> Die
> 
> 
> ...



Und was wird aus der gemütlichen Feierabendrunde?? 

Vielleicht können wir ja versuchen, wieder zwei Teams zu bilden und uns dann später beim Birkhof treffen!?

Nur so ne Idee...


----------



## deman (2. Juli 2008)

@mohlo: Hast du mich am Sonntag eigentlich wenigstens erkannt, als ich dir deinen Namen hinterher gebrüllt hab? 


Nach dem Urlaub bin ich auch wieder bei ein paar Touren dabei, aber jetzt warten erst nochmal 2 Spät- und eine Nachtschicht und dann am Sonntag gehts zum Frankfurter Flughafen 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## mohlo (2. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Und was wird aus der gemütlichen Feierabendrunde??
> 
> Vielleicht können wir ja versuchen, wieder zwei Teams zu bilden und uns dann später beim Birkhof treffen!?
> 
> Nur so ne Idee...



Gute Idee... ich habe das im Termin vermerkt.


----------



## mohlo (2. Juli 2008)

deman schrieb:


> @mohlo: Hast du mich am Sonntag eigentlich wenigstens erkannt, als ich dir deinen Namen hinterher gebrüllt hab?
> 
> 
> Nach dem Urlaub bin ich auch wieder bei ein paar Touren dabei, aber jetzt warten erst nochmal 2 Spät- und eine Nachtschicht und dann am Sonntag gehts zum Frankfurter Flughafen
> ...



Ja, nachdem Du meinen Namen gerufen hattest, hab ich Dich erkannt.


----------



## Conbey (2. Juli 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Gute Idee... ich habe das im Termin vermerkt.



 sehr schön!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. Juli 2008)

Dann lasst uns mal fleißig Werbung machen das wir auch genug Leute für 2 Gruppen zusammen bekommen!!
Die 9 Mann Gestern waren klasse,wenn das weiter so geht mache ich mir keine Sorgen um 2 Gruppen 

Hoffe das Dienstag das Wetter mitspielt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. Juli 2008)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Hinzu greifst du auch noch alle die an die halt einem anderen Sport nachgehen.


Wäre mir neu, dass NW als Sport einzustufen wäre.

Aber interessant zu wissen.


----------



## van Eelen (2. Juli 2008)

Moin, war gestern meine erste Tour, die ich nicht alleine gefahren bin.
Hat mir echt Spass gemacht. Finds auch Hammer wie kollegial Ihr bei Reperaturen miteinander umgeht.

Ich wußte gar nicht, dass das Gebiet so groß ist und so schön sein kann.
Besonders die engen Trails zwischen den Bäumen und am Seeufer fand ich gut.

Hab mich direkt mal für die next Tour eingetragen.
Möchte im Falle von 2 Gruppen in der schnelleren Gruppe mitfahren.


@Conbay : Könne ja wenn Du magst wieder zusammen zum Treffpunkt fahren. Aber diesmal ohne dabei zu verirren   



Cee Yaa Klaus


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juli 2008)

Beim nächsten mal warte ich wieder auf euch  
Dann sollte das nichtmehr passieren.....

Und immer dran denken,nehmt genug Ersatzschläuche mit  

Bis zum nächsten mal,
Gruß
Tom

PS:Klaus denk aber an der Helm das nächste mal!!!


----------



## Conbey (3. Juli 2008)

@Tom
Na den Weg werde ich jetzt wohl auch finden!! Weiß ja jetzt, wo ich links und NICHT rechts abbiegen muss!!


----------



## mohlo (3. Juli 2008)

van Eelen schrieb:


> Hat mir echt Spass gemacht. Finds auch Hammer wie kollegial Ihr bei Reperaturen miteinander umgeht.



Das ist doch selbstverständlich 

Klasse fand ich auch den Abschnitt durch die Wiese kurz nach meinem Abflug.

Gruß
Markus

PS: Ich "pushe" hiermit noch mal den Termin am nächsten Dienstag => *08.07.2008 - 18:30h - Treffpunkt: Birkhof*


----------



## mohlo (3. Juli 2008)

@Conbey, Günni69 und TOM

Was hat es eigentlich mit
_"REDKING (Klaus) hat gar keine Freunde, freut sich aber immer wieder über nette Freundesanfragen"_
auf sich? Ist das ein "Insider-Gag"?


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juli 2008)

Ja Markus,
das ist ein Insider vom Stammtisch 
So ein Unfug wird nur da verzapft


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> @Tom
> Na den Weg werde ich jetzt wohl auch finden!! Weiß ja jetzt, wo ich links und NICHT rechts abbiegen muss!!



Prima,dann kann ich jetzt immer an der Weggabelung/Rodderweg im Wald auf euch warten


----------



## Conbey (3. Juli 2008)

@Tom
Keine Ahnung wo diese Gabelung ist, aber wenn sie auf dem Weg liegt sollten wir uns dann da über den Weg laufen...ähhh...fahren...oder so!


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juli 2008)

Ja da kommst du vorbei!
Wenn du am See 2 mal Links abgebogen bist,warte ich am ersten rechtsabknick auf dich....das ist der Rodderweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn du das sagst...


----------



## deman (3. Juli 2008)

Ich, als Brühler, wüßte jetzt auch nicht welche Gabelung Tom meint


----------



## Conbey (3. Juli 2008)

@Deman
Och ich denke schon zu wissen, welche er meint! Aber ob sie es tatsächlich ist, werden wir am Dienstag sehen!!  Kannst dich ja gerne anmelden und dann sehen wir mal ob du den Treffpunkt dann auch findest!!


----------



## deman (3. Juli 2008)

Könnte schwierig werden, bin da ein paar tausend Kilometer südöstlich von hier auf Hochzeitsreise.

Aber wenn ich wieder da bin, werde ich mich bestimmt mal wieder zu einer der langsameren Touren anmelden.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Conbey (3. Juli 2008)

OK, das ist natürlich ein Argument, was ich dir bestimmt nicht ausreden möchte!! 

 dann mal viel Spaß beim honeymoonen!!


----------



## mahatma (3. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ja da kommst du vorbei!
> Wenn du am See 2 mal Links abgebogen bist,warte ich am ersten rechtsabknick auf dich....das ist der Rodderweg



Da wüßte ich jetzt aber auch mal gerne, wie das gemeint ist?


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn man um den Heiderbergsee fährt am Schluss in der Senke links hoch,dann oben wieder links halten und dann kommt nach ein paar hundert Metern ein Weg nach rechts wo ein Stein liegt auf dem Rodderweg steht!
Gehe mal davon aus das es dann so seine richtigkeit hat was die da in den Stein meißeln


----------



## hardcoreidiot (4. Juli 2008)

so denne , hab ja leider eure tour verpasst , und melde mich jetzt mal ausm motorrasurlaub *hüstel*  wieder zurück .  anscheinend wäre die tour ja geschwindigkeitsmäßig an mir gescheitert .......da bleibt mir nurnoch zuhaus zu sitzen und die tage im kalender anzukreuzen , bis meine cc möhre kommt  

gruß klaus


----------



## mahatma (4. Juli 2008)

Hab das mit dem Abbiegen zwar immer noch nicht verstanden, wollte aber eigentlich auch nur sagen, dass mir halb sieben am Dienstag zu knapp wird vor der Nachtschicht.
Bin aber am Sonntag so ab 11.00 Uhr im Wald unterwegs!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (5. Juli 2008)

Hat Morgen noch jemand lust ne Runde zu drehen??
Habe überlegt evtl.ins Siebengebirge zu fahren,oder halt in der Ville....je nach Wetterlage!

Habe noch 1 Platz im Auto frei....


----------



## Conbey (5. Juli 2008)

@Tom
Ich hätte sofort zugesagt, aber mir hat ja jemand geraten in Rheinbach zu fahren!! 

Aber am 13. kannst du mich gerne mitnehmen!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. Juli 2008)

Ja,das ist auch besser wie Siebengebirge!!
Wenn du mit dem Kurs fertig bist fährst du uns hier um die Ohren  
Aber im ernst,das bringt was und macht auch spaß!!
Dann mal viel vergnügen Morgen,vielleicht fahre ich dann auch alleine was....


----------



## Conbey (5. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch schon total gespannt!! Und wenn man mal von meinen blauen Beinen absieht, bin ich top vorbereitet! 

Hab gestern auch meinen Camelbak bekommen...also...Trinkproblem...ADE!! 

Und was ist mit dem 13.


----------



## Conbey (6. Juli 2008)

Hey Tom,

unsere Tour wurde abgesagt!!
Also...wenn du noch jemanden suchst zum radeln...bin ich dabei!!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (6. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem 13.



Der Termin steht noch,nur hat sie ihn "unsichtbar" gemacht weil die max. Teilnehmerzahl von 20 erreicht wurde!!

Bis Dienstag dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (6. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mittlerweile ziemlich überrascht, wie lang sich die "Bastelei" an den Bombentrichtern jetzt hält, ohne das der Förster die große Säge auspackt!
Einer ne Idee, wer die Heinzelmännchen sind, die da so fleißig bauen?


----------



## Conbey (6. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht sind das schon die ersten Vorboten des Phantasialandes!???


----------



## ~TOM~ (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo Markus
wie war das,du findest jetzt den Weg zum Birkhof alleine??
Kann sein das es bei mir wieder knapp wird,bin mit meinen Nichten im Kino(15:30)und muss mich danach wohl ein wenig beeilen  

Aber das sehe ich Morgen ja .....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Conbey (7. Juli 2008)

Ich denke bzw. hoffe schon!! 

Wie sieht es denn generell mit morgen aus? Ehr langsame oder schnelle Tour??

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. Juli 2008)

Eher was langsamer,wenn es nicht grade gewittert oder in strömen regnet....
Ich denke wir lassen dich einfach vor fahren,dann kannst du das Tempo bestimmen


----------



## Conbey (8. Juli 2008)

Klasse Idee Tom 
Vor allem da ich mich so gut in der Ville auskenne!!

Aber ich werde mich dir anschließen und zu Hause bleiben, wenn es regnen sollte!

Aber auch ohne Regen vermute ich wird es ne schöne Schlammschlacht werden! 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## van Eelen (8. Juli 2008)

Oh! ich sehe grad, dass ihr trotzdem fahrt obwohl Mohlo abgesagt hat.
Weil er das Datum erstellt hat , dachte ich, dass die tour komplett flach fällt.
Na dann bin ich dabei, Wetter ist mir egal, solang kein Jahrhundertsturm kommt.

@Conbey, wenn du magst fahren wir wie letzte Woche zusammen am selben Startpunkt. Müsstest mir nur ne Uhrzeit sagen.


Cee You Klaus


----------



## Der_Markus (8. Juli 2008)

Hey,

der Treffpunkt am Birkenhof bleibt für nachher aber doch bestehen, oder?
Ich hatte vor wieder um halb 7 da zu sein und würd mich freuen wenn ich nicht der einzige wäre...


Bis schbädder!
Markus


----------



## Günni69 (8. Juli 2008)

Würde ja auch gerne wieder mitfahren, aber muß leider erstmal für eine Woche eine Zwangspause wegen einem akuten Sitzproblem einlegen. 
Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und vor allen Dingen diesmal wenig Pannen und Stürze. 
Vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten mal wieder.


----------



## Der_Markus (8. Juli 2008)

Hey, wie siehts aus, das Wetter macht ja nun nicht grad den allerbesten Eindruck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## van Eelen (8. Juli 2008)

Mir egal ich fahr hin.


----------



## Conbey (8. Juli 2008)

Ich nicht!


----------



## van Eelen (8. Juli 2008)

Woah!!!
Zuhause.
Duschen, essen, schlafen!!!

Nee, war aber lustig. Zwar ohne Guide, der sich in der Ville auskennst.
Mit drei Mann, die sicherlich alle heute gut schlafen können, haben wir ne nette Tour von Brühl nach Frechen bis nach Frechen und zurück nach Frechen gemacht (war meine Verwechslung des Abends  ) .

Gut N8 Gruß Klaus

Ps.: Es hat die ganze Tour nicht geregnet.


----------



## Der_Markus (8. Juli 2008)

Ja, ich bin inzwischen auch wieder zu Hause, ich hatte am Ende dann 58km auf dem Tacho, Fahrtzeit 3h6m...
Um 22.15 (glaub ich ) waren wir dann wieder am Birkhof - wieder ohne abschließend noch was Trinken zu gehen, wir wollten nur noch nach Hause.
Vielen Dank auch an den Ersatzguide, Du hast Deine Sache prima gemacht, trotz des ein oder anderen Zusatzkilometers...


Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Juli 2008)

Das scheint ja ne lustige Runde gewesen zu sein!
Ich stand auf der 61 im Stau und hatte Markus(Conbey) ne SMS geschrieben....aber der saß ja am Sofa 
Dumm gelaufen würd ich sagen....
Aber nächste Woche nehm ich mir am Tourtag nichts anderes mehr vor


----------



## Conbey (9. Juli 2008)

Und wenn es nicht regnet bin ich auch dabei!! 

Wer stellt denn die Tour bei LMB ein??

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank nochmal an meine beiden Guides, die mich gestern irgendwolang geführt haben. Wir haben uns verfahren, gar nicht mitgekriegt ;-)

Gruß Fliewatüüt

PS: Vielleicht bis nächste Woche, strömer ja noch in eurer Gegend rum und werd die Termine im Blick behalten.


----------



## Vertexto (9. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Und wenn es nicht regnet bin ich auch dabei!!
> 
> Wer stellt denn die Tour bei LMB ein??
> 
> ...



Hi Leute,
hab mal ne Tour für Freitag reingestellt, mal sehen wie das Wetter wird.
Allso marsch eintragen:


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn die Wetterfrösche momentan gegen uns sind...ich hab mich eingetragen!!!
Bin neugierig was du noch alles aus dem Hut zauberst,die letzte Tour war schon zu 50% Neuland für mich!

Hoffen wir das es trocken bleibt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (9. Juli 2008)

am Freitag kann ich leider nicht...muss Abends zum schießen.


----------



## sibby08 (9. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> am Freitag kann ich leider nicht...muss Abends zum schießen.


 
 Was lese ich denn da?
Ich dachte es wäre Dir eine Freude noch mal mit Deinen alten Kameraden zusammen zu schießen .
Komm Du mir mal nach Leverkusen


----------



## Conbey (9. Juli 2008)

Nein nein Sibby, du hast das falsch verstanden!!
Das Schießen hat für mich höchste Priorität, sonst würde ich ja radeln gehen und anschließend schießen und dann nix treffen!!
Also...geh ich nicht radeln, um alles geben zu können!!


----------



## mohlo (10. Juli 2008)

So.... da bin ich wieder!

Die nächste Tour am *15.07.2008 (Dienstag)* ist eingetragen - wie immer ist der Treffpunkt "Birkhof"

Gruß
Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. Juli 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hab mal ne Tour für Freitag reingestellt, mal sehen wie das Wetter wird.
> Allso marsch eintragen:




Was hälst du von dem Wetter???
Bis jetzt war hier in Hürth Dauerregen angesagt,mal gespannt ob sich das bis heute Abend ändert!!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Vertexto (11. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Was hälst du von dem Wetter???
> Bis jetzt war hier in Hürth Dauerregen angesagt,mal gespannt ob sich das bis heute Abend ändert!!
> 
> Gruß
> Tom



Hi Tom,
ja sieht echt bescheiden aus, ich glaub wir lassen es bleiben.
Im Wald ist Land unter, bin schon mit den Hunden abgesoffen :kotz:
Wir können uns ja morgen bei Freddy 41 um 13:30 einschreiben wenn das Wetter besser ist.
Würde aber mit dem Bike zum Startplatz fahren(von Fischenich ) oder kurzfristig in der Ville bolzen!!??
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Markus (11. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Ihr habt nicht zufällig Lust Morgen ne frühe Tour zu machen? So gegen 9 oder 10? Ich muss um 14Uhr wieder zu Hause sein...

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. Juli 2008)

Morgen bin ich leider raus!
Wollte lange ausschlafen,es geht um 14 Uhr los mit dem Junggesellenabschied von meinem zukünftigen Schwager!
Bin am Sonntag in Bad Honnef bei ner Tour mit Markus(Conbey)
hoffe das uns das Wetter keinen strich durch die Rechnung macht


----------



## Conbey (11. Juli 2008)

da hoffe ich mal mit!!!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (12. Juli 2008)

nja .... ich hoffe wenn mein bike so um den 27 ankommt ist hier net tote hose in der ville ... hab heute nochmal geguckt ob es sinnvoll ist mit dem dirt bei einer eurer touren mitzufahren und bin zu den entschluss gekommen es sein zu lassen ...... hab weiter an der renovierung meines kellers gearbeitet


----------



## mahatma (13. Juli 2008)

Schön war´s heute und nicht so dreckig wie ich gedacht hab!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (14. Juli 2008)

hab heute jemanden aus der ville kommen sehen .. so ca. um ... 6-7 uhr ... wenn mich nicht alles täuscht mit ner fox forke vorne ....  jemand von euch ?


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Juli 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> So.... da bin ich wieder!
> 
> Die nächste Tour am *15.07.2008 (Dienstag)* ist eingetragen - wie immer ist der Treffpunkt "Birkhof"
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus,
weiß nicht ob ich komme.
Bin Heute Krank geschrieben und hoffe das der Mist (MagenDarm)Morgen weg ist!
Wenn dann werde ich eher die Gemütliche Runde mit drehen!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## mohlo (14. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> weiß nicht ob ich komme.
> Bin Heute Krank geschrieben und hoffe das der Mist (MagenDarm)Morgen weg ist!
> Wenn dann werde ich eher die Gemütliche Runde mit drehen!
> ...



Dann hoffe ich mal, dass morgen die Hose trocken bleibt - von innen und von außen! ;-)

Nochmals für allen Unentschlossenen => *Hier eintragen (Tour 15.07.2008 - 18:30h)*


----------



## Conbey (14. Juli 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass morgen die Hose trocken bleibt - von innen und von außen! ;-)



       

Ich schmeiß mich weg!! 

Na wenn der nicht gut war Mohlo!


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Juli 2008)

Na warte Markus.... 

Ich fühle mich wieder recht Fit und ich werde dich heut Abend doch ne Runde quälen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Juli 2008)

Markus,wieder 18 Uhr am Parkplatz??Diesmal werde ich es auch schaffen


----------



## mohlo (15. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Markus,wieder 18 Uhr am Parkplatz??Diesmal werde ich es auch schaffen



Ne... um 18:30h am Parkplatz Birkhof (Brühl - Nähe Phantasialand)


----------



## mohlo (15. Juli 2008)

Wo bleiben denn die "Walberberger", Lorenz und der Rest? Schnell anmelden und heute Abend ne lockerer Runde mit zu drehen: *18:30h | Parkplatz Birkhof*


----------



## Conbey (15. Juli 2008)

18 Uhr Heider Bergsee!! 

Gibt es eigentlich auch Radlerhosen mit Pamperseinsatz??  

Bis später dann,

Markus


----------



## mohlo (15. Juli 2008)

Die nächsten drei Termine habe ich schon mal vorbereitet ;-)

*22.07.2008 18:30 | Parkplatz Birkhof (Brühl)*
*29.07.2008 18:30 | Parkplatz Birkhof (Brühl)*
*05.08.2008 18:30 | Parkplatz Birkhof (Brühl)*


----------



## mohlo (15. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> 18 Uhr Heider Bergsee!!
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich auch Radlerhosen mit Pamperseinsatz??
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung, aber solange die Hosen eng anliegen kann da auch nicht rauslaufen.


----------



## Loehr (15. Juli 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Wo bleiben denn die "Walberberger", Lorenz und der Rest? Schnell anmelden und heute Abend ne lockerer Runde mit zu drehen: *18:30h | Parkplatz Birkhof*



Hallo Mohlo,
heute abend kann ich leider nicht mit, weißt ja, wenn man Urlaub hat, hat man kaum Zeit. 
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei und kann Dir dann einiges über "Votec und Bergwerk" erzählen.
Viel Spaß heute und nehmt genug Ersatzschläuche mit
Lorenz


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Juli 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ne... um 18:30h am Parkplatz Birkhof (Brühl - Nähe Phantasialand)



Mensch ist das schlimm,in den Jahrgängen 74-78 gab es definitiv zuviele von euch Markus´sen 
Ich meine den Conbey-Markus,aber der weiß schon was ich meinte 

Da muss es irgendwo ein Nest geben


----------



## mahatma (15. Juli 2008)

Muss leider arbeiten!
Aber mal ne grundsätzliche Frage. Muss es immer unbedingt 1830 sein? N´büschen früher und man hätte mehr Zeit nach hinten raus, schon wg. der geplanten Einkehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Juli 2008)

Hätte auch nix gegen 18:00 einzuwenden...Wir haben es erst 2 mal geschafft "Einzukehren"!
Weiß aber nicht wie es mit den anderen ausschaut,wenn jemand erst um 17 Uhr von der Arbeit kommt kann es ja knapp werden!
Oder ein Teil startet früher und dann wird um 18:30 der Treffpunkt nochmal angefahren 
Ich kann im "normalfall" ab 17 Uhr!


----------



## Conbey (15. Juli 2008)

Also 18 Uhr müsste für mich auch machbar sein!


----------



## van Eelen (15. Juli 2008)

Juhu Conbey, wieder wie letztes mal? 17:30 am Valkenburgerplatz?
Oder eher nicht?



   Fett, das Wetter soll bloß so bleiben!!!


----------



## Conbey (15. Juli 2008)

17.30 Uhr ist ok!!


----------



## joscho (15. Juli 2008)

Hi,

gibt es prinzipiell eine Chance später weiter im Norden (Köttingersee z.B.) einzusteigen? Oder fahrt ihr mehr im Süden? Wenn ich zum Birkhof mit dem Rad anreise, dann brauche ich nicht mehr mit Euch fahren, dann habe ich schon so Tour genug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Heute schaffe ich sowieso (mal wieder) nicht, und außerdem kann ich nur langsam, aber irgendwann klappt es ja vielleicht doch.

Euch viel Spaß
joerg


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (15. Juli 2008)

Gruß aus der Spätschicht  

Hab heute morgen meine Runde gedreht 

leider mal wieder allein  

... bis nächste Woche
    Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Juli 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibt es prinzipiell eine Chance später weiter im Norden (Köttingersee z.B.) einzusteigen?


Am Köttinger See kann man z.Z. nicht vernünftig biken; dass geht erst nach den ersten Herbstfrösten wieder mit Genuß.


----------



## mohlo (15. Juli 2008)

Das war mal wieder klasse heute!

Ich musste mal wieder feststellen, dass ein geputztes Bike nichts im Wald zu suchen hat  

Auf vielfachen Wunsch habe ich nun die drei nächsten "Dienstagstermine" eine halbe Stunde nach vorne gezogen:

*22.07.2008 18:00 | Parkplatz Birkhof (Brühl)*
*29.07.2008 18:00 | Parkplatz Birkhof (Brühl)*
*05.08.2008 18:00 | Parkplatz Birkhof (Brühl)*


----------



## Der_Markus (15. Juli 2008)

Schade, das wird mir leider zu Früh, das werde ich in den seltensten Fällen schaffen...


----------



## hardcoreidiot (16. Juli 2008)

24 ter wird mein bike geliefert . für den 29 ten und den 5 ten hab ich mich eingatragen ... schont mich , ich bin nichtmehr der jüngste


----------



## mohlo (16. Juli 2008)

Der_Markus schrieb:


> Schade, das wird mir leider zu Früh, das werde ich in den seltensten Fällen schaffen...



Bei welchem der drei Termine könntest Du denn ab 18:30h?


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Juli 2008)

Wie ich weiter oben schon vorgeschlagen habe,man könnte ja nach ner halben Stunde den Treffpunkt nochmal anfahren,soooo groß ist die Ville ja nicht!

Und zu gestern:
Schöne Runde,nette Mitfahrer und jetzt kommts..... KEINE Stürze und KEINE  Pannen !!!!!!!!
Hoffe das können wir so beibehalten 

Ach und Markus,ist dir aufgefallen das du immer besser dran bleibst!!!???!!!


----------



## Der_Markus (16. Juli 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Bei welchem der drei Termine könntest Du denn ab 18:30h?


18:30 sollte ich eigentlich immer schaffen, aber 18 Uhr ist supereng, ich muss ne halbe Stunde vorher losfahren, vorher dann Klamotten packen, Umziehen, Rad einladen, das klappt nur wenn ich pünktlich um 17 Uhr Feierabend hab was eher die Ausnahme ist, meistens gehts was länger...


----------



## Conbey (16. Juli 2008)

WOW, war das etwa ein Kompliment???  

Aber du hast Recht, die Runde war schon ganz witzig, vor allem wieder Wege, die ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht kannte!!

Hier auch mal ein dickes Lob an unseren Guide (Gerd)


----------



## mohlo (16. Juli 2008)

Der_Markus schrieb:


> 18:30 sollte ich eigentlich immer schaffen, aber 18 Uhr ist supereng, ich muss ne halbe Stunde vorher losfahren, vorher dann Klamotten packen, Umziehen, Rad einladen, das klappt nur wenn ich pünktlich um 17 Uhr Feierabend hab was eher die Ausnahme ist, meistens gehts was länger...



Dann machen wir das folgendermaßen (Vorschlag von TOM). Start ist um 18:00h, 30 Min. radeln und dann ein erneuter Zwischenstop am Treffpunkt "Birkhof" wo wir dann die die "Zweite Ladung" einsammeln. Die Info habe ich bei den Termin entsprechend nachgetragen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## mohlo (16. Juli 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibt es prinzipiell eine Chance später weiter im Norden (Köttingersee z.B.) einzusteigen? Oder fahrt ihr mehr im Süden? Wenn ich zum Birkhof mit dem Rad anreise, dann brauche ich nicht mehr mit Euch fahren, dann habe ich schon so Tour genug
> 
> ...



Wäre es möglich, dass Du mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt kommst? Alternativ  könnte man Dich auch an einem 2. Treffpunkt einsammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (16. Juli 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich, dass Du mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt kommst?



Ja sicher wäre das möglich. Nur wird es dann ja noch später 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



An einem Wochentag zwischen 15-19 Uhr Auto in Köln zu fahren vermeide ich nach Möglichkeit. Da geht ja jeglicher Erholungswert einer Tour schon für die Anfahrt drauf. 
Na ja, wenn ich mal wieder ein HR habe und es bei Euch eine ausgewiesen langsame Truppe gibt, dann werde ich es mal ausprobieren.



> Alternativ  könnte man Dich auch an einem 2. Treffpunkt einsammeln.



Oder so.

Gruß
joerg


----------



## mohlo (16. Juli 2008)

Was wäre denn als Treffpunkt für Dich passend?


----------



## mahatma (16. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mich mal unter Vorbehalt eingetragen. Wenn ich komme, dann für ne langsame Gruppe. Mache gerne auch den guide!


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Juli 2008)

mahatma schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal unter Vorbehalt eingetragen. Wenn ich komme, dann für ne langsame Gruppe. Mache gerne auch den guide!



Das wäre klasse,das war bis jetzt das Problem das die "langsamen" sich nicht wirklich auskennen und es darum immer bloß eine Gruppe gab!
Aber ich denke das es 2 Gruppen geben wird wenn du den Guide machst 

@joscho
Mit mahatma hätten wir jetzt nen Guide für die 2te Gruppe,kannst dich jetzt unbesorgt anschließen


----------



## joscho (16. Juli 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Was wäre denn als Treffpunkt für Dich passend?



Ach, ich will es gar nicht so kompliziert machen. Weiter im Norden, wie auch etwas später, käme mir halt entgegen. Und wenn ihr da sowieso irgendwo vorbeikommen würdet, dann hätte es vlt. gepasst.
Bis zum Birkhof sind für mich ca. 20 km. Köttingersee ca. 14. Wenn ich Zeit/Urlaub habe ist Birkhof aber OK für mich. Da ich keine geregelten Arbeitszeiten habe ist Spontanität gefragt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und da macht es keinen Sinn, dass ihr extra für mich irgendeinen Punkt anfahrt und/oder auf mich wartet. 
Und aktuell muss ich sowieso erst mal ein neues Hinterrad auftreiben. Das es ohne VR geht zeigt Wingover ja öfter, aber ohne HR wird es wohl echt schwer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ciao...
joerg


----------



## Conbey (16. Juli 2008)

mahatma schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal unter Vorbehalt eingetragen. Wenn ich komme, dann für ne langsame Gruppe. Mache gerne auch den guide!



 auf diesen Beitrag habe ich gewartet!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Juli 2008)

Och Markus,noch 2-3 schnelle Touren und du fährst locker vorne mit  
Aber ich hoffe das sich noch mehr Leute für eine "langsame" Gruppe finden,je mehr um so lustiger 
Und wenn wir den Trend der letzten Tour beibehalten sollten ja die Pannen auch ein ende haben!


----------



## Conbey (17. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Och Markus,noch 2-3 schnelle Touren und du fährst locker vorne mit



Genau und dann wirst du meinen Staub schlucken!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Genau und dann wirst du meinen Staub schlucken!!!



 Ja auf den Tag warte ich 

Wenn es mal soweit ist,werde ich noch mehr biken,hab ja Zeit genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herbert Wehner (20. Juli 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... warum macht ihr denn nicht einfach einen Thread für die IG phnataland auf ?
> 
> Gibts hier im Lokalforum ja auch schon für den Nationalpark Eifel und Natinalpark Siebengebierge.
> 
> Wenn ich mich mal als Sackeifler überhaupt melden darf



So, um euch nicht mehr zu belästigen, habe ich einen eigenen Thread für die umstrittene Phantasialand-Vergrößerung eröffnet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=347877

Es tut mir Leid, wenn ich jemandem hier auf die Nerven gegangen bin, aber durch Googeln bin ich hierhin gelandet, weil jemand vorher hier schon Infos zur geplanten Phantasialand-Expansion hineingepostet hatte.

Übrigens habe ich mit jemandem von uns Phantasialand-Erweiterungsgegnern gesprochen, der - übrigens auch Mountainbiker - meinte, dass er euch kennt und ihr ganz nett seid.

Also nochmals sorry für etwaige Unannehmlichkiten. cu


----------



## Conbey (20. Juli 2008)

Herbert Wehner schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich mit jemandem von uns Phantasialand-Erweiterungsgegnern gesprochen, der - übrigens auch Mountainbiker - meinte, dass er euch kennt und ihr ganz nett seid.



Nett? WIR?  Wer behauptet denn sowas??


----------



## Herbert Wehner (20. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Nett? WIR?  Wer behauptet denn sowas??



Ich gebe meine Quellen nicht preis. Aber es ist glaubwürdig. Wieso fragst du, möchtest du  es nicht sein oder glaubst du, dass du nicht nett bist? ;-)


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Nett? WIR?  Wer behauptet denn sowas??



Wer soll hier nett sein???
Wenn wir nett wären hätte unser Dienstagstreff viel mehr zulauf


----------



## joscho (20. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wer soll hier nett sein???
> Wenn wir nett wären hätte unser Dienstagstreff viel mehr zulauf



Neben Eurer Unausstehlichkeit halten mich Arbeit, fehlendes HR, angestrebte Geschwindigkeit, Wetter und hoffentlich ab nächster Woche Urlaub ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber sonst würde ich gerne


----------



## Conbey (20. Juli 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Neben Eurer Unausstehlichkeit halten mich Arbeit, fehlendes HR, angestrebte Geschwindigkeit, Wetter und hoffentlich ab nächster Woche Urlaub ab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind ja gleich sechs Dinge auf einmal!! Das geht nun wirklich nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (22. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,
naaa, wer will bei dem schmuddel Wetter fahren ??
Ich verspüre da eine gewisse trägheit in mir.
Warten wir mal ab, vieleicht sind ja nacher 25 Grad und Sonne 
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Juli 2008)

Nanana Gerd,du wirst doch kein Warmduscher sein 
Aber ich bin ehrlich,momentan hätt ich auch keinen bock,aber es soll ab Mittag trocken bleiben....sagen zumindest die Wetterfrösche!
Ein glück das ich mein Rad noch nicht geputzt habe 

Zur not werden nur die Waldautobahnen gefahren...


----------



## mohlo (22. Juli 2008)

Sofern es nicht regnet bin ich heute zu 100% mit von der Partie - auch wenn ich zwischenzeitlich mein Radel wieder geputzt habe...

PS: Bringt mal zur Sicherheit Schutzbleche (für hinten) mit ;-)


----------



## mohlo (22. Juli 2008)

Mal was anderes...

Fährt hier jemand von Euch mit? 

http://www.csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo Markus,
hatte auch überlegt da mitzufahren.
Kann aber sein das ich da im Urlaub bin,mal sehen.

Wann entscheidest du wegen heute Abend,also wenn´s nicht aufhört zu regnen hab ich nicht wirklich bock!
Denke so 1-2 Stunden vorher müsste man sich einig sein,da ja manche mit dem Rad anreisen und was länger brauchen!


----------



## Conbey (22. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe es wie alle hier!
Wenn es so ca. 2 Stunden vorher noch regnet bleib ich zu Hause! Und wenn es aufhören sollte, wäre ich schon dafür, es nicht zu übertreiben und die Hauptwege nicht unbedingt zu verlassen!?

Möchte mich und mein Fahrrad anschließend ja noch erkennen können!

Conbey <- hat doch gar keine Schutzbleche!!! 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Conbey (22. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube ich sehe etwas helles am Himmel...ich glaube es ist die Sonne!!!


----------



## van Eelen (22. Juli 2008)

Wie beim letzten Mal. Mir egal ich fahre!
Und wenn alle absagen, fahr ich meine Tour in Hürther Nähe.
Einzige Ausnahme ist heftiger Regen.
Cee You Klaus


----------



## mohlo (22. Juli 2008)

Ich werde auch fahren.


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Juli 2008)

Bin auch dabei...was sinde denn Schutzbleche???
Haben wir etwa warmduscher unter uns?????

Bis um 6!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (22. Juli 2008)

Ok, überzeugt! Werde auch kommen 

@Tom
Heider Bergsee um 17:30 Uhr?


----------



## van Eelen (22. Juli 2008)

Tach, weiß nicht genau wann ich hier los komme. 
Wenn ich 17:30 nicht am H.Bergsee bin, wartet nicht auf mich.
18:00 Birkhof müsst ich dann aber schaffen.

Cee Yaa


----------



## deman (22. Juli 2008)

Ich meld mich hier mal heil und gesund ausm Urlaub zurück.
Würd auch gern mit euch ne Runde fahrn aber meine Frau beansprucht meine letzte Urlaubswoche für sich und leichte Renovierungsarbeiten 
Ab nächste Woche bin ich wieder einsatzbereit und bei "langsamen" Feierabendtouren dabei  solange der Schichtplan es zuläßt.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Vertexto (22. Juli 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes...
> 
> Fährt hier jemand von Euch mit?
> 
> http://www.csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html



Ich wollte auch mitfahren, habe mir aber ein Zeitlimit von ca. 6-7 Stunden gesetzt ,was in guter Relation zu ähnlichen Events steht.
Brauch dafür aber noch einen Navigator um nicht unnötig viel Zeit beim suchen des Weges zu vergeuden.
Das wäre doch was für dich Tom 
Bis gleich
Gerd

P.S. Das geht aber nur wenn ich an dem WE nicht nach Soltau muss,sonst passt das Zeitlich leider nicht.


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ok, überzeugt! Werde auch kommen
> 
> @Tom
> Heider Bergsee um 17:30 Uhr?




Bin am See und warte!
Bis gleich...


----------



## mohlo (22. Juli 2008)

ohne Worte...

vorher:






nachher:


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. Juli 2008)

dummer weise sehen die bikes in diesem sommer nach jeder ausfahrt so aus


----------



## joscho (22. Juli 2008)

Ach, das war einfach. Ich habe den Unterschied gefunden; auf Bild 2 fehlt der Tacho


----------



## mohlo (22. Juli 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> ohne Worte...



Hätte ich doch besser auf meinen Arzt gehört und die Magen-Darm-Grippe richtig auskuriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (23. Juli 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hätte ich doch besser auf meinen Arzt gehört und die Magen-Darm-Grippe richtig auskuriert.



RICHTIG!! 
Der Tom hat das irgendwie besser verstanden!


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Juli 2008)

@Mohlo
Das dein Rad so aussieht is klar,wenn ein...naja...Erwachsener Mann in jeder Pfütze im Wald springt,muss das ja so ausschauen 

Aber mal was anderes,ich finde du hast ein echt schönes Bild von dir gefunden,hab dich gleich erkannt


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (23. Juli 2008)

... wer erst durch die größten Matschlöcher guidet, 
... darf sich nachher nicht wundern 

... dat muß su sin
... un dat is och joot su  

... mein Jumper hat gestern Abend noch geduscht 
... vor mir


----------



## Conbey (23. Juli 2008)

schwarzfahrerx4 schrieb:


> ... mein Jumper hat gestern Abend noch geduscht
> ... vor mir



Darf ich dir meins auch vorbei bringen?


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Juli 2008)

Quatsch Markus,
putzen lohnt nicht,nächste Woche machen wir es eh wieder dreckig 

PS:Habe einen weiteren"langsam Fahrer"überzeugen können Dienstag mit dabei zu sein,die Gruppe wächst also!!
Fehlt nur ein Guide für Gruppe "gemütlich"!


----------



## Conbey (23. Juli 2008)

Warum fehlt denn ein Guide? Wir hatten doch gestern einen perfekten Guide!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Juli 2008)

Der perfekte Guide hat sich aber nicht für nächste Woche eingetragen!
Aber vielleicht wird das ja noch,denke die Gruppe "langsam"wird so 4-5 Mann stark sein!
Aber was anderes,wer fährt jetzt am Freitag von uns?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Vertexto (23. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Der perfekte Guide hat sich aber nicht für nächste Woche eingetragen!
> Aber vielleicht wird das ja noch,denke die Gruppe "langsam"wird so 4-5 Mann stark sein!
> Aber was anderes,wer fährt jetzt am Freitag von uns?
> 
> ...



Was denn, wie denn, wo denn ????

Dann trag mal eine Tour ein, werden sich schon ein paar Biker eintragen.
Aber bitte etwas früher da ich Nachtschicht habe
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## mohlo (23. Juli 2008)

So, ich war eben bei Canyon in Koblenz und hab mir direkt das Nerve AM 8.0 als Midseason Bike reserviert. 2008er Rahmen mit 2009er Fox Gabel und der neuen Avid Elixir Bremse.


----------



## mahatma (23. Juli 2008)

"The perfect slowly guide" muss noch das Wochenende abwarten.
Vorher kann ich noch nichts genaues sagen.

Aber es war doch recht spaßig, nach langer Zeit mal wieder in einer Gruppe zu fahren. Bin, dem Gruppenzwang folgend, auch ein wenig über mein derzeitiges Limit gegangen und habe dann solo noch einen Schlenker an Stiefel- und Forsthausweiher vorbei gemacht. Hier ereilte mich dann ein ausgewachsener Hungerast, den mir auch der an mir vorbeieilende Vertexto??? nicht abnehmen konnte. Um es kurz zu sagen, ich war platt. Hätte vielleicht direkt zum Birkhof kommen und nicht schon 1 1/2 Stunden vorher durch die Ville cruisen sollen.
Aber wenn ich bedenke, wo ich gesundheitlich noch vor 4 Monaten war, bin ich mit Gestern mehr als zufrieden!

Ich putze übrigens mein bike nicht. Hab mir extra ein weißes aufgebaut, damit man den Dreck vor der Eisdiele auch ordentlich sieht!


----------



## van Eelen (23. Juli 2008)

Heee, wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn wir unsere Bikes nit putzen?
Meins putze fasst nach jeder Tour.
Oder geht Ihr auch nicht duschen nach so einer Fahrt und sagt: "Ey, ich werde doch nächste Woche wieder dreckig".  
Naja jedem sein Bier.



@ joscho: LOL Burner Witz! Hab echt gut gelacht.


----------



## Conbey (23. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Aber was anderes,wer fährt jetzt am Freitag von uns?
> 
> Grüße
> Tom



Ich fahre!


----------



## Günni69 (23. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ich fahre!



Supi Markus, also heißt das dann für mich um 18:20 Uhr an der Bushaltestelle wie beim letztenmal?


----------



## Conbey (23. Juli 2008)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Supi Markus, also heißt das dann für mich um 18:20 Uhr an der Bushaltestelle wie beim letztenmal?


----------



## mahatma (23. Juli 2008)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Supi Markus, also heißt das dann für mich um 18:20 Uhr an der Bushaltestelle wie beim letztenmal?



Aufklärung bitte!


----------



## Conbey (23. Juli 2008)

mahatma schrieb:


> Aufklärung bitte!



Es geht um den Stammtisch am Freitag. Tom, Günni und ich fahren zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (24. Juli 2008)

Wer wie was wo? Bin neu hier. Komme aus Weilerswist. Will auch mal mit anderen die Ville unsicher machen. Wo muss ich am Freitag wo sein?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Günni69 (24. Juli 2008)

Es geht um diesen Termin hier.


----------



## Conbey (24. Juli 2008)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Wer wie was wo? Bin neu hier. Komme aus Weilerswist. Will auch mal mit anderen die Ville unsicher machen. Wo muss ich am Freitag wo sein?
> 
> Gruß,
> Michael



Wenn du aber mit uns gerne mal durch die Ville düsen möchtest, schau doch mal im LMB! Da findest du unsere Tour jeden Dienstag und kannst dich da auch eintragen!!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Juli 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Was denn, wie denn, wo denn ????
> 
> Dann trag mal eine Tour ein, werden sich schon ein paar Biker eintragen.
> Aber bitte etwas früher da ich Nachtschicht habe
> ...




Freitag geht es,wie du bestimmt schon bemerkt hast,um den Stammtisch in Troisdorf!
Wie schaut dein Schichtplan nächste Woche denn aus,bist du dabei?
Können es ja auch mal wie Mahatma machen,terffen uns etwas früher und "cruisen"  dann was durch die Ville zum Startpunkt!

Mal was in eigener Sache...
Wie schaut es mit dem Interesse an 1-2 Runden um die Nordschleife aus??
Können ja Fahrgemeinschaften bilden und uns mal einen Tag am Wochenende durch die Eifel quälen!!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Conbey (24. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Mal was in eigener Sache...
> Wie schaut es mit dem Interesse an 1-2 Runden um die Nordschleife aus??
> Können ja Fahrgemeinschaften bilden und uns mal einen Tag am Wochenende durch die Eifel quälen!!
> 
> ...



Super Idee! Wie sieht denn eine solche Tour aus? Anforderungsprofil, Fähigkeiten etc.


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Juli 2008)

Hmm,die Originalrunde schafft man auch wenig trainiert.
Ich nehme ein Paar Trails noch mit die natürlich nicht ausgeschildert sind 

Hier mal eine Beschreibung

http://www.tourist-info-nuerburg.de/deutsch/site_mountainbiking.htm

Eine Runde sollen knapp 900hm sein,wenn man es ganz gemütlich angeht(mit Pause an der Strecke) sind 3-4 Stunden rauszuholen.
Ich bin die Runde aber schon bedeutend schneller gefahren   (mit dunklen Wolken am Himmel)
Man kann ja am Ende der Runde entscheiden ob man sie nochmal fahren möchte oder nicht!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juli 2008)

Kann euch eine etwas vergrößerte Nordschleifenrunde anbieten: *KLICK*

GPS Track findet ihr auch auf der Seite. Die Runde sollte man i.d.Regel um die 2 Std. zu schaffen sein.


----------



## Günni69 (24. Juli 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kann euch eine etwas vergrößerte Nordschleifenrunde anbieten: *KLICK*
> 
> GPS Track findet ihr auch auf der Seite. Die Runde sollte man i.d.Regel um die 2 Std. zu schaffen sein.



Die bin ich letztes Jahr schon mal nachgefahren und war echt klasse. 

@ Tom: Also grundsätzlich hätte ich natürlich Interesse an einer Tour rund um die grüne Hölle, muß dann nur terminlich zu meinem Schichtkalender und weiteren Verpflichtungen passen.


----------



## mahatma (24. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Es geht um den Stammtisch am Freitag. Tom, Günni und ich fahren zusammen.



Und wie fahrt ihr da hin? Auto, Bahn, Bus?
Wenn ich mitfahren will, wo muss ich wann sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juli 2008)

Dieses Wochenende is DTM am Rind, da wird wohl ne Menge los sein.
Parkt am besten beim REWE in Adenau. Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel ist schlecht da hin zu kommen.


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Juli 2008)

@Mahatma
Wir sind zu 4 momentan,musst dich an Conbey/Markus wenden,er fährt!
Werden Morgen Abend so kurz nach 18 Uhr in Brühl losfahren und Günni in Walberberg abholen,dann gehts weiter nach Spich!


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Juli 2008)

Günni69 schrieb:


> @ Tom: Also grundsätzlich hätte ich natürlich Interesse an einer Tour rund um die grüne Hölle, muß dann nur terminlich zu meinem Schichtkalender und weiteren Verpflichtungen passen.




Man kann sich ja nach deinem Schichtplan richten,solange dann auch das Wetter mitspielt 
Schlag mal was vor und dann setzen wir etwas ins LMB,oder sollen wir das erst mal "intern" machen!?!?
Denke das wird auch noch 2-3 Wochen dauern ehe wir das in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## Conbey (24. Juli 2008)

mahatma schrieb:


> Und wie fahrt ihr da hin? Auto, Bahn, Bus?
> Wenn ich mitfahren will, wo muss ich wann sein?



Wie Tom schon sagte, sind wir voll! Wenn du möchtest, kannst du aber gerne mit dem Auto hinter uns her fahren!?

Wenn das für dich ok ist, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns um 18.05 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Heider Bergsee treffen.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## mahatma (24. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Wie Tom schon sagte, sind wir voll! Wenn du möchtest, kannst du aber gerne mit dem Auto hinter uns her fahren!?
> 
> Wenn das für dich ok ist, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns um 18.05 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Heider Bergsee treffen.
> 
> ...



Danke Markus, aber lass mal ... 
... so wie´s aussieht, werde ich eh nicht können.


----------



## Vertexto (24. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Freitag geht es,wie du bestimmt schon bemerkt hast,um den Stammtisch in Troisdorf!
> Wie schaut dein Schichtplan nächste Woche denn aus,bist du dabei?
> Können es ja auch mal wie Mahatma machen,terffen uns etwas früher und "cruisen"  dann was durch die Ville zum Startpunkt!
> 
> ...



Ja Supi,
die Runde um den Ring ist meine lieblings Tour(aber auch nur leicht abgeändert sonst verpasst man das schönste)
Leider habe ich im moment nur meinen Smart zum Bike Transport, das heist ich kann max noch einen von euch +Bike mitnehmen.
Ich Starte meistens am Brünchen(ausreichend Parkplatz) oder in Breidscheid(Lidl;Rewe;Aldi)
Wenn jemand eine AHK hat kann ich noch einen Träger für 2 Bikes anbieten.
@Tom, habe am WE Nachtschicht(20:00-5:00)
28+29 *Frei*,30+31 Früh(5:00-13:00),1+2+3 Spät(13:00-21:00)
4+5 Nacht,6+7 Frei u.s.w.
Das heist mir würde das WE am 8;9;10;August direkt nach der Frühschicht passen, oder halt an meinen Freien Tagen in der Woche,wenn es dann auch bei den anderen passt.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (24. Juli 2008)

Also wie gesagt...ich hätte auch Interesse mitzufahren, aber ich möchte natürlich nicht so hinterher fahren und der Bremsklotz sein, wie in der Ville!

Wenn muss für mich im Vorfeld klar sein, was für ein Tempo angeschlagen werden soll, sonst macht es einfach keinen Spaß!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Vertexto (24. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt...ich hätte auch Interesse mitzufahren, aber ich möchte natürlich nicht so hinterher fahren und der Bremsklotz sein, wie in der Ville!
> 
> Wenn muss für mich im Vorfeld klar sein, was für ein Tempo angeschlagen werden soll, sonst macht es einfach keinen Spaß!
> 
> ...



Tempo Mahatma freundlich OK ?!


----------



## Conbey (24. Juli 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Tempo Mahatma freundlich OK ?!


----------



## mahatma (24. Juli 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Tempo Mahatma freundlich OK ?!



Wird das jetzt zum geflügelten Wort?


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Juli 2008)

Es soll ja auch eine schöne Tour werden und kein Rennen!Außerdem können so die Wartenden sich die Idioten anschauen die ihre Autos in die Leitplanke setzen 

Gerd,wenn sich deine freien Tage mit denen von Günni vereinbaren lassen wären wir schonmal zu viert...stimmts Markus  

Allerdings habe ich einwände gegen den 9-10 August,da hat meine kleine Schwester Polterabend und ich glaub ich werde da nicht biken können danach!

Können ja mal Günnis Wochenenden abwarten!


----------



## Conbey (24. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch eine schöne Tour werden und kein Rennen!Außerdem können so die Wartenden sich die Idioten anschauen die ihre Autos in die Leitplanke setzen







> Gerd,wenn sich deine freien Tage mit denen von ünni vereinbaren lassen wären wir schonmal zu viert...stimmts Markus



  Wenn der Termin bei mir / uns auch passt bin ich dabei!!



> Allerdings habe ich einwände gegen den 9-10 August,da hat meine kleine Schwester Polterabend und ich glaub ich werde da nicht biken können danach!



Nicht? Aber dann könnte ich die rote Laterne doch an dich abgeben und mir die zerschelenden Autos anschauen!! 

Schöne Grüße,

Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Nicht? Aber dann könnte ich die rote Laterne doch an dich abgeben und mir die zerschelenden Autos anschauen!!



Ich bin letztes Jahr nach der Sommerparty des Vereins um 5 ins Bett gekommen und saß auch um 14 Uhr wieder am Bike!!!
Wer feiern kann muss sowas ab können,da hatte ich auch nicht die Rote Laterne..also,mach dir keine hoffnungen


----------



## Conbey (24. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich bin letztes Jahr nach der Sommerparty des Vereins um 5 ins Bett gekommen und saß auch um 14 Uhr wieder am Bike!!!
> Wer feiern kann muss sowas ab können,da hatte ich auch nicht die Rote Laterne..also,mach dir keine hoffnungen



 Du bist echt gemein!


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juli 2008)

Das mach ich doch gerne für dich Markus 

Wann bist du denn Heute da,muss ja wissen wann ich los muss!


----------



## Conbey (25. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wann bist du denn Heute da,muss ja wissen wann ich los muss!



Dachte so gegen 18 Uhr!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juli 2008)

Juuut,bin dann so um 18 Uhr an der gleichen Stelle wie letztes mal!
Dann mal bis gleich....


----------



## deman (25. Juli 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> So, ich war eben bei Canyon in Koblenz und hab mir direkt das Nerve AM 8.0 als Midseason Bike reserviert. 2008er Rahmen mit 2009er Fox Gabel und der neuen Avid Elixir Bremse.



Warum verkaufst du deins, wenn man fragen darf? Und wie groß bist du? 
Mein Schwager sucht vielleicht ein neues Bike.

War heute einer von euch am Bleibtreusee? So gegen 17Uhr? Schwarzes Radon und Pirate-Trikot; Freundin/Frau mit Cube HT?


----------



## mohlo (25. Juli 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Warum verkaufst du deins, wenn man fragen darf? Und wie groß bist du?
> Mein Schwager sucht vielleicht ein neues Bike.
> 
> War heute einer von euch am Bleibtreusee? So gegen 17Uhr? Schwarzes Radon und Pirate-Trikot; Freundin/Frau mit Cube HT?



Ich verkaufe das Rad, weil ich ein Neues mit mehr Federweg kaufen möchte - nicht so CC/Marathon-lastig, sondern mehr All Mountain mit mind. 140mm Federweg.

Ich bin 184cm groß bei 85kg Gewicht.


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (25. Juli 2008)

... falls der N-schleifen Termin in meinen Schichtplan paßt
... werde ich mich gerne anschließen.
... habe einen 3er Fahrradträger
... kann also 2 Mann mitnehmen

Jrooß us Eggeb
Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (25. Juli 2008)

schwarzfahrerx4 schrieb:


> ... falls der N-schleifen Termin in meinen Schichtplan paßt
> ... werde ich mich gerne anschließen.
> ... habe einen 3er Fahrradträger
> ... kann also 2 Mann mitnehmen
> ...



Das wäre ja Klasse,dann schau mal nach in deinen Schichtplan und gib bescheid.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## van Eelen (25. Juli 2008)

@schwarzfahrerx4

hmmm, wenn Du noch nen Radler mitnehmen könntest wäre dat super.
Hab nur einen Roller, kein Auto.

Wenn der Termin feststeht kann ich sagen ob ich mitkommen kann.
Aber normal kann ich jedes WE.



Cu Klaus


----------



## mahatma (27. Juli 2008)

Bin für Dienstag raus. Da ich am kommenden Wochenende bei www.schlaflosimsattel.de bin, werde ich unter der Woche nur noch 2 Fahrten im Dunkeln machen! Muss das Licht noch testen.


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (27. Juli 2008)

@Vertexto:  .. unsere Schicht scheint parallel zu laufen 
                 .. diese Woche hab ich allerdings keine Zeit zum Ring zu fahren 
                 .. vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche 


@van Eleen: ... wäre ja nett wenn noch andere Interessenten mitkämen !!!

Gruß aus der Nachtschicht 
Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (28. Juli 2008)

schwarzfahrerx4 schrieb:


> @Vertexto:  .. unsere Schicht scheint parallel zu laufen
> .. diese Woche hab ich allerdings keine Zeit zum Ring zu fahren
> .. vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,ja bin auch noch auf der Arbeitaber nur noch 1 Stunde
Termin für den Ring wird sich schon finden da bin ich mir sicher.
Fährt nachher jemand in der Ville?????
Stehe gegen 9:00 Uhr sowieso wieder auf und muß die müden Knochen etwas bewegen.
Evt. rüber zum Heimatblick oder richtung Glessener Höhe??
Bitte um Termin vorschläge sonst fahr ich um ca. 10:00 alleine.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (28. Juli 2008)

... habe erst um 6 h Feierabend
... und hoffe um 10 h noch zu schlafen 

... viel Spaß
... vielleicht bis morgen ???

... Gruß Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Juli 2008)

Ich würd ja soooo gerne mit dir ne Runde drehen Heute....aber ich hab die blöde Spätschicht 

Wenn wir die Nürburgring Runde früh genug starten können wir gerne den 9.8 im Auge halten,dann kann ich mich aufwärmen für den Polterabend


----------



## Vertexto (28. Juli 2008)

@Tom
ja der 9.8 passt mir gut da habe ich Frühschicht (13:00 Feierabend)und könnte direkt mit dem Auto hoch zum Ring kommen.
Wäre dann ca. 14:00 Uhr in Breidscheid, ist das Früh genug?
Evtl.1 Mitfahrer könnte dann um 13:00 ab Degussa Wesseling(oder alternativ Treffpunkt) mitfahren.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Conbey (28. Juli 2008)

Halli hallo!!

Also am 09.08. würde bei mir auch gehen! 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Juli 2008)

Und wenn meine Schwester auf mich warten muss...was solls  
Dann fahren wir doch einfach am 9ten,
wer kommt denn jetzt definitiv mit??

-Gerd
-Gerd
-Markus
-Klaus
-Meinereiner...

Ich würde dann selber fahren,muss mich nach der Runde ja sputen 

Wenns beim "schwarzen"Gerd passt können ja Markus und Klaus mit ihm kommen,der andere Gerd kommt ja von der Arbeit,evtl.kommt ja noch jemand mit!


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Juli 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Wäre dann ca. 14:00 Uhr in Breidscheid, ist das Früh genug?
> Gerd



Die Zeit sollte reichen!
Was hälst du vom klassischen Startpunkt Adenau,dann können die "Neulinge"gleich ein paar km Bergauf radeln 
Außerdem findet man hinter Möbel Bell immer nen Parkplatz!

Sollen wir die Tour ins LMB setzen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (28. Juli 2008)

... leider kann ich am 09.08. nicht,
... wie an den meisten Wochenenden


----------



## Conbey (28. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Und wenn meine Schwester auf mich warten muss...was solls
> Dann fahren wir doch einfach am 9ten,
> wer kommt denn jetzt definitiv mit??
> 
> ...



Wie siehts denn mit dem guten Günni aus?? 

Wenn der Schwarzfahrer nicht kann, werden wir ja definitv ein logistisches Problem haben:

-Gerd             Fährt von der Arbeit aus
-Markus          ? kann zur Not aber alleine fahren
-Klaus            hat kein Auto
-Tom             muss schnell wieder weg 

Und wenn es so kommt und sonst niemand mitfährt, sind wir drei Leute.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Vertexto (28. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Die Zeit sollte reichen!
> Was hälst du vom klassischen Startpunkt Adenau,dann können die "Neulinge"gleich ein paar km Bergauf radeln
> Außerdem findet man hinter Möbel Bell immer nen Parkplatz!
> 
> Sollen wir die Tour ins LMB setzen???



Ja, das ist ein Super Startplatz.
Ich stell mal einen Termin ins LMB.
Bis morgen(schon was früher so 17:00 Uhr am Heider ?)
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Conbey (28. Juli 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Bis morgen(schon was früher so 17:00 Uhr am Heider ?)
> Grüße
> Gerd



Also so früh kann ich nicht! Ich werde erst ab 18 Uhr können! Wegen mir können wir uns auch am Birckhof treffen!?

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## deman (28. Juli 2008)

Ich würde auch gern mit zum Ring, aber ich hab die Schicht nach Gerd (Vertexto) und somit Spätschicht am 9.8. 
Ich kann ihm höchstens am Parkplatz winken


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juli 2008)

Gibt es denn einen Tag an dem Gerd und Gerd gemeinsam könnten?
Und wo Deman nicht die Schicht nach Gerd hat???
Noch sind wir ja flexiebel,oder?!?!?!?
Können das ja auch noch etwas verschieben,so wären wir ja nur zu Dritt,da Klaus keine Möglichkeit hat dort hinzukommen!

VORSCHLÄGE Bitte!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juli 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein Super Startplatz.
> Ich stell mal einen Termin ins LMB.





Moin Gerd,
ist das Absicht das du den Termin am 9.9 gemacht hast?
Da kann ich auch


----------



## Vertexto (29. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Moin Gerd,
> ist das Absicht das du den Termin am 9.9 gemacht hast?
> Da kann ich auch



Ok,Ok, schon geändert


----------



## Vertexto (29. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Gibt es denn einen Tag an dem Gerd und Gerd gemeinsam könnten?
> Und wo Deman nicht die Schicht nach Gerd hat???
> Noch sind wir ja flexiebel,oder?!?!?!?
> Können das ja auch noch etwas verschieben,so wären wir ja nur zu Dritt,da Klaus keine Möglichkeit hat dort hinzukommen!
> ...




Klaus könnte mit dem Rad bis zum Container Bahnhof Eifeltor (Treffpunkt Tankstelle)kommen ,da kann ich Ihn aufnehmen.
LG Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (29. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute, 
war gerade im Großen Regen mit den Hunden im Wald, äh ich meine 
Sumpfgebiet :kotz:
Ich bin erstmal raus heute Abend, sorry.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juli 2008)

Wenn das Wetter sich nicht bessert scließe ich mich Gerd an!
Laut Wetter.com steht uns aber noch einiges bevor!
Denke im Gewitter sollte man besser Zuhause bleiben...


----------



## van Eelen (29. Juli 2008)

@ Vertexto
Das mit Eifeltor wär ne super Sache. 
Von mir aus gerne.



Hmmm, Gewitter wäre echt uncool zu riden.
Ich sag ne Stunde vorher bescheid. Falls alle absagen, bleib ich in Hürth.




Gruss Klaus


----------



## deman (29. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Gibt es denn einen Tag an dem Gerd und Gerd gemeinsam könnten?
> Und wo Deman nicht die Schicht nach Gerd hat???
> Noch sind wir ja flexiebel,oder?!?!?!?
> Können das ja auch noch etwas verschieben,so wären wir ja nur zu Dritt,da Klaus keine Möglichkeit hat dort hinzukommen!
> ...



Das Vertexto und ich mal ne Tages-Tour zusammen machen ist eher unwahrscheinlich, da ich immer zur Arbeit fahre wenn er Feierabend hat 
Ich wollte nur sagen das ich die Strecke auch gern mal fahren würde, aber an meinem Spätschicht-WE ist das schlecht möglich.
Fahrt ihr ruhig am 8.9., ich kann bestimmt ein anderes Mal mit.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## hardcoreidiot (29. Juli 2008)

joah , ich werde heute zuhause bleiben .  zumal rose mein neues bike immernochnicht geliefert hat , aber die freundliche stimme am telefon hat mir erklärt , das das paket auf jeden fall noch diese woche abgeschickt würde ...... ich bin mal gespannt und auf jeden fall nächste woche dabei (warscheinlich bringe ich noch nen verrückten mit )   und wir beide würden uns dann auch gerne der langsamen gruppe anschließen , falls es eine geben sollte .


----------



## Conbey (29. Juli 2008)

Naja...bei dem was da heute noch runter kommen soll, denke ich bleib ich auch zu Hause. 
Schließlich hab ich ja mein Rad sauber gemacht!


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (29. Juli 2008)

... laut Niederschlags-Radar ist alles durch:

http://de.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell...d_date=200807291545&s_path=EU/DE/&rad_animate

... also los  !!!  

Hab diesmal extra nicht geputzt ...


----------



## Conbey (29. Juli 2008)

Ja was ist denn nu? Wer fährt??

Wobei....wenn der gute Gerd (Vertexto) schon sagt, dass die Ville nur aus Schlamm besteht...

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (29. Juli 2008)

... ich bin um 18 h am Birkhof


----------



## van Eelen (29. Juli 2008)

sorry ich fahr jetzt erst mal in krankenhaus#

hab mir die fingerkuppe an der scheibenbremse aufgeschnitten


bis next woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (29. Juli 2008)

Ich sag auch für heute ab, geh lieber mit Frauchen rohen Fisch essen!!


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (29. Juli 2008)

... es bleibt trocken,
ich mache mich jetzt fertig und fahr dann los.....

... bis gleich


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juli 2008)

Bin auch raus,komme grad vom Arzt und bin ne Woche Krank geschrieben.
Hab aua Arm


----------



## Vertexto (29. Juli 2008)

Junge Junge Junge, was ist denn hier los???
Der eine Hackt sich fast den Finger ab, der andere hat aua Arm,und wieder andere haben noch nicht mal eine Bratpfanne und müssen den Fisch roh essen.
Aber Spaß beiseite euch beiden Kranken gute Besserung, und hoffe mal das Markus morgen nicht auch noch was am Magen hat

@Klaus 
Ja dann machen wir es so am 9.8. 

Grüße
Gerd
P.S.
Habe eben noch ne Asphalt Runde gedreht,ganz ohne Schlamm Herrlich


----------



## van Eelen (29. Juli 2008)

@Vertexto
Ok prima, freu mich.



Für meinen Finger gibts so weit wieder Entwarnung.
Werde wohl einige Wochen mit verkürztem Fingernagel (weil durchgesäbelt) rumrennen.
Der Schnitt ist zwar tief, aber der Arzt sagte, dass ich sogar wieder morgen biken könne. Na dann!! 
Sowas passiert wenn man als Leihe zum ersten mal die Scheiben-Bremse richten möchte.


Ciao Klaus


----------



## Conbey (29. Juli 2008)

Tja...hätte ich mal gewusst, dass es doch trocken bleibt... 
Echt...so ein Mist!

Aber gut...so ist es halt!

Bleibt es also beim 9.8. mit Nürburgring??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (29. Juli 2008)

... das war mal ne schöne Runde   

... bei strahlendem Sonnenschein   

... im fast menschenleeren Wald     

... auf erstaunlich griffigem Matsch 

... ohne Plattfuß                          

... und ohne Sturz                        

... einfach herrlich  

Dank an Patrik für die nette und kompetente Begleitung  

Hoffentlich gibts nicht passend zu den ganzen Verletzungen noch ne Fischvergiftung 

Allen Angeschlagenen gute Besserung  

Gerd


----------



## mahatma (29. Juli 2008)

Sonnenschein? Wo hat denn die Sonne geschienen?
Komme grade aus dem Wald und es war nur Schatten!
Und übrigens gar nicht so matschig, wie Vertextos Hunde uns weisgemacht haben! 
Immer wieder schön, was einem im Dunkeln so alles über den Weg läuft!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (30. Juli 2008)

ach ja , wenn hier alle von ihren stauchungen sprechen :  vielleicht habt ihr mich gesehen , ich war der verunglückte motorradfahrer letzte woche auf der k7 . mir hatte ein 81 jähriger die vorfahrt genommen ..... 

meine maschiene war ein totalschaden ... also habe ich heute meine neue abgeholt  das erklärt auch was ich heute gemacht habe


----------



## Conbey (30. Juli 2008)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> ach ja , wenn hier alle von ihren stauchungen sprechen :  vielleicht habt ihr mich gesehen , ich war der verunglückte motorradfahrer letzte woche auf der k7 . mir hatte ein 81 jähriger die vorfahrt genommen .....
> 
> meine maschiene war ein totalschaden ... also habe ich heute meine neue abgeholt  das erklärt auch was ich heute gemacht habe



Na ob das Reifenprofil mal fürs Gelände geeignet ist  und Schutzbleche sind auch noch dran


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2008)

Hammerhart wie die "kleinen" heute aussehen. Im vorbeifahren könnte man die sicher auch als R6 durchgehen lassen. Wieviel Qualm hat die 15 PS ?


----------



## Günni69 (30. Juli 2008)

Kann am 9.8. nicht mit zum Ring, weil ich Spätschicht habe. 
Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und klappt sicher ein anderes mal. 
Auch noch gute Besserung an die angeschlagenen.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (30. Juli 2008)

jo . 15ps 4 takt motor . 4 -ventiler .  die lässt sich vom fahrwerk her wenigstens ordentlich fahren . hatte vorher die cbr 125r. die ließ sich nur fahren wie ein fahrrad .... zu schlaffes fahrwerk und einfach schlechte gasannahme + kein erkennbarer druckpunkt der bremse .  

bei der yamse funzt der motor ohne probleme , mit dem fahrwerk liegst du auf der straße wie ein brett und die scheibenbremsen von brembo sind einfach nur geil .  

2 takt kommt mir nicht ins haus .....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Juli 2008)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> 2 takt kommt mir nicht ins haus .....



bekommt man ja auch neu so gut wie gar nich mehr oder ?
klangmäßig sind die 2 takter aber absolut kultig, wollte früher auch immer
ne RGV 250 haben, hab mich dann aber doch für 4 Takter entschieden, 
die sind dann doch ein wenig haltbarer !


----------



## Conbey (31. Juli 2008)

hmm...hab ich was verpasst? 
Fahren wir jetzt alle mit Hilfsmotor und wollen uns darüber unterhalten?


----------



## ~TOM~ (31. Juli 2008)

Solltest du mal drüber nachdenken,vielleicht fährst du mir dann ja auf unserer Ringrunde am Berg davon 
Hast du den Wetterbericht für Morgen schon gehört,naja...mal sehen was mein Arm sagt und das liebe Wetter!!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (31. Juli 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hast du den Wetterbericht für Morgen schon gehört,naja...mal sehen was mein Arm sagt und das liebe Wetter!!
> 
> Gruß
> Tom



Ja hab ich  
Immer wenn wir radeln wollen, ist so ein schei.... Wetter 

Aber ich werde gleich noch ne Runde drehen, warte nur noch, dass es etwas abkühlt.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## hardcoreidiot (1. August 2008)

> bekommt man ja auch neu so gut wie gar nich mehr oder ?
> klangmäßig sind die 2 takter aber absolut kultig, wollte früher auch immer
> ne RGV 250 haben, hab mich dann aber doch für 4 Takter entschieden,
> die sind dann doch ein wenig haltbarer !


die 2 takter sind immernoch ganz oben in den verkaufsstatistiken ... aprilia baut seine 125  rs ja immernoch und cagiva seine mito 125     , die sind ja besonders beliebt bei jugendlichen die auf dicke hose machen . toll , die haben 30 ps , aber fahren darfst eh nur 15 , und mit 18 jahren fahr ich eh keine 125 mehr .... außerdem nervt der sound , der verschleiss ist höher , du kannst dich nicht drauf verlassen und die sind einfach nur überteuert ..... ich bleib bei 4 takt , da weiss man was man hat .... 


mit hilfsmotor ?   ich schätze du bist früher mit deiner simson schwalber rennen gefahren , odeR ?


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. August 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Aber ich werde gleich noch ne Runde drehen, warte nur noch, dass es etwas abkühlt.



Und,hast du es geschafft ne Runde zu drehen??
Ich hoffe das Dienstag mal wieder das Wetter mitspielt,sonst schaff ich es am Ring nicht den ersten Berg hoch!

Täusch ich mich oder hat sich für Samstag wieder jemand ausgetragen ???
Mal gespannt ob der ein oder andere noch mit kommt,sonst wird de Runde gemütlicher als geplant


----------



## Conbey (2. August 2008)

Stimmt, ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass sich da wieder jemand ausgetragen hat!! 

Und dabei hab ich mich schon drauf gefreut, den Uwe mal kennen zu lernen!!

Naja...Klaus scheint ja auch nicht mitzukommen, hat sich ja auch noch nicht eingetragen.

Sibby kann leider auch nicht, den hatte ich nämlich auch gefragt.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (3. August 2008)

hallo leute , ich weiss nicht ob ich dienstag mitkommen werde . mein red bull ist immernoch nicht da , obwohl der monatgetermin am 24 war und mir rose telefonisch nboch diese woche die lieferung versprochen hat ,  habe ich schlussendlich wieder mit der servicewüste deutschland bekanntschaft gemacht .  

gruß klaus


----------



## Conbey (3. August 2008)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> hallo leute , ich weiss nicht ob ich dienstag mitkommen werde . mein red bull ist immernoch nicht da , obwohl der monatgetermin am 24 war und mir rose telefonisch nboch diese woche die lieferung versprochen hat ,  habe ich schlussendlich wieder mit der servicewüste deutschland bekanntschaft gemacht .
> 
> gruß klaus



Tja...was soll man da sagen...Versandhandel halt...


----------



## van Eelen (4. August 2008)

huhu,
hab da was verpeilt wegen dem 9.8.

Ich muss dem Tag um spätestens 18:00 zuhause sein, weil ich dann zur grossen Sommerjahresparty bei mir auf der Arbeit sein muss. Absagen kann ich da nicht, weil ich für den Aufbau/Abbau der Soundanlage (welche mir gehört) zuständig bin.

Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr dann nach der Tour noch was dort trinken wollt oder sowas. Daher meine Frage: Würde es zu knapp sein? Wenn man die Autofahrt miteinrechnet kämen bei einem Start von 14:00 gerade mal ca.3 Stunden Radtour zusammen.

Oder wäre es möglich den Start noch was nach vorne zu verschieben?
Z.B. eine Stunde oder so.

Gruss Klaus


----------



## mohlo (4. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen! Ich melde mich hiermit aus meinem Urlaub zurück: Wer ist den morgen alles mit dabei? 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Vertexto (4. August 2008)

van Eelen schrieb:


> huhu,
> hab da was verpeilt wegen dem 9.8.
> 
> Ich muss dem Tag um spätestens 18:00 zuhause sein, weil ich dann zur grossen Sommerjahresparty bei mir auf der Arbeit sein muss. Absagen kann ich da nicht, weil ich für den Aufbau/Abbau der Soundanlage (welche mir gehört) zuständig bin.
> ...



Hi Klaus,
Start nach vorne schieben geht leider nicht habe Frühschicht!
Trinken wollte ich danach auch nichts(Tom muß eh schnell weg)
Wenn Tom mit macht dürften 2 Runden in gut 2,5 Std kein thema sein  
Grüße
Gerd
P.S. Morgen bin ich nicht dabei,habe Nachtschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (5. August 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Wenn Tom mit macht dürften 2 Runden in gut 2,5 Std kein thema sein



Ihr könnt mir ja die GPS Daten geben und mich dann versuchen zu überrunden!


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. August 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi Klaus,
> Wenn Tom mit macht dürften 2 Runden in gut 2,5 Std kein thema sein



Hääää,wat is los????
2 Runden = ca.60km und 1800hm.....da brauchst du echt 2,5 Stunden für  Bist du nicht im Training oder was??? 

@Klaus
Fahr einfach mit mir,dann schaffen wir das bis 18 Uhr,ist auch mein Zeitlimit!


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (5. August 2008)

Hallo ihr "schönwetter Biker "  

... das Niederschlags-Radar zeigt bis  jetzt einen trockenen Abend,
... das Barometer bestätigt das  

... kommt ihr denn heute  ???
... oder ist es wieder zu risky ???
... Essensverabredung ???
... Radel frisch geputzt ???
... Arm abgehackt ???
... oder was ihr sonst noch so treibt ???  


... bringe wahrscheinlich noch 2 Freunde mit  

Jrooß us Eggeb
Gerd


----------



## van Eelen (5. August 2008)

Thema Nürburgring:
Hab da etwas umorganisiert. Werde meine SoundAnlage vor der Tour  zur Firma bringen. Dadurch hab ich etwa ne halbe Stunde Zeit gewonnen.
Also reicht es wenn ich 18:30 zu hause ankomme.

Thema Tour heute:
Also so lange es nicht in Strömen gießt bin ich mit von der Party.
Werde mein Rad gleich trotzdem noch ein wenig sauber machen, ohne den Finger in die Bremse zu halten.

Thema Hmpf:
Bin bestimmt bestimmt voll aus der Kondition raus.
Ich konnte doch echt 6 Tage nicht fahren, weil immer was dazwischen kam.

Cee Yuu gleich Klaus


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. August 2008)

schwarzfahrerx4 schrieb:


> ... kommt ihr denn heute  ???      NÖ
> ... oder ist es wieder zu risky ???   Was´n Das??
> ... Essensverabredung ???   Habe immer hunger
> ... Radel frisch geputzt ???   Das ist nie geputzt
> ...




Echt schade aber ich muss die Runde Heute wieder mal absagen!Mein Arzt meinte die stöße beim biken wären nicht das wahre für meien Tennisarm....dabei spiele ich doch gar kein tennis 
Will ja für Samstag wieder fit sein,das lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen!!
Werde vielleicht Morgen ne runde über die Straße drehen...Einhändig


----------



## mohlo (5. August 2008)

Das war mal wieder ne schön Tour mit viel Abwechslung (unfreiwilliges Baden im See, einem mit "Krawall gebürsteten" Hundebesitzer und stetigem Leistungseinbruch meinerseits)

Bis die Tage... bzw. bis zur nächsten Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (6. August 2008)

Och menno....das Bad im See hätte ich so gerne gesehen  
Dann sieh mal zu das du deine Leistung bis Samstag im Griff hast,oder kannst du nicht mit zum Ring?


----------



## van Eelen (6. August 2008)

Joa, war ne, für mich, sehr zügige Tour.
Konnte aber prima mithalten.
Wo war denn Markus "Conbey"?
Das Wetter war supi.




@Vertexto
Wie viel Uhr ist denn dann eigentlich der Treffpunkt am Eifeltor?
Wie lange dauert die Fahrt von dort bis zum N-Ring, in etwa?
Und wo soll ich am Eifeltor warten? Tankstelle?

Cu


----------



## mohlo (6. August 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Och menno....das Bad im See hätte ich so gerne gesehen
> Dann sieh mal zu das du deine Leistung bis Samstag im Griff hast,oder kannst du nicht mit zum Ring?



Ne, kann leider nicht am Samstag.


----------



## Vertexto (6. August 2008)

van Eelen schrieb:


> Joa, war ne, für mich, sehr zügige Tour.
> Konnte aber prima mithalten.
> Wo war denn Markus "Conbey"?
> Das Wetter war supi.
> ...



Hi Klaus,
Treffpunkt ist die Tanke am Eifeltor(LKW Rastplatz) ich versuche spätestens 13:00 Uhr da zu sein, wir brauchen ca. 1Std nach Adenau.
Gruß
Gerd

P.s. Werde jetzt gleich ne schnelle Rund durch die Ville drehen, wer mit will bitte auf meinem Handy anrufen (015114444657)fahre in ca.15 min los.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (8. August 2008)

habe heute mein red bull bekommen ...bin für alle touren zu haben , postet , postet, postet


----------



## Vollsortimenter (8. August 2008)

War heute morgen ne schnelle Runde unterwegs, im Wald siehts übel aus, teilweise hats von dem Gewitter am Do-Abend die Trails ziemlich blockiert. Besonders der vom Bombenloch in Merten runter Rtg. Parkplatz, der ist am Ende völlig zu. Da ist mal wieder mächtige Trailpflege angesagt.


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. August 2008)

So Kinders,hoffen wir das der Wetterbericht recht hat und es Morgen trocken bleibt!
Sieht zwar was mau aus mit den Anmeldungen zur Tour aber wenn ich es richtig überblicke sind wir zu viert...auch wenn Klaus sich nicht eingetragen hat!
Hoffe es bleibt dabei...vielleicht melden sich ja noch kurzentschlossene für Morgen an,schließlich ist ja Jeder willkommen!!


----------



## Conbey (8. August 2008)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> habe heute mein red bull bekommen ...bin für alle touren zu haben , postet , postet, postet



Na dann los!!
Morgen fahren wir zum Nürburgring!!


----------



## van Eelen (8. August 2008)

Hab mich jetzt auch mal eingetragen.

@Vertexo
Was für ein Auto & Farbe hast Du, damit ich Dich erkenne morgen?


Cu Klaus


----------



## DargoESX (9. August 2008)

Das ist der einzige kleine Dicke im schwarzen Smart mit einem MTB hinten drauf !
p.s Der hat mich gezwungen das zu schreiben.

Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (9. August 2008)

*WOW!!*

Ich hab's geschafft!  Ich bin entjungfert und kann jetzt mitreden, wenn es um den Nürburgring geht!  
Heiße Kisten, noch heißere Boxenluder und der Geruch von verbranntem Gummi in der Luft! 

HERRLICH!!! 

Aber eins kann ich Euch sagen...das war ein hartes Stück Arbeit und ich war richtig froh, dass wir das ein oder andere mal durch Pannen gezwungen waren, etwas längere Pausen einzulegen! 

Da fällt mir ein...unser Pannenkönig hat noch meine Pumpe!  Aber nach drei Snakebites, kann man verstehen, dass er schnell weg wollte um auf dem Polterabend seiner Schwester seinen Frust möglichst schnell zu ersaufen.  
Hoffen wir mal, dass er es nicht übertreibt und morgen nicht :kotz:


Mir hat es jedenfalls tierisch Spaß gemacht und kann nur jedem sagen, der nicht mitgekommen ist: 
PECH GEHABT!!!

Aber vielleicht lässt sich unser Vertexto ja noch mal überreden uns noch mal den Guide zu machen! 

Um Verwirrungen zu vermeiden....die Zeit im Höhenprofil ist die Gesamtzeit inkl. erzwungener Pausen! Die reine Fahrtzeit hat 1:42 Stunden betragen.

Bis dann,

Markus


----------



## hardcoreidiot (10. August 2008)

> Na dann los!!
> Morgen fahren wir zum Nürburgring!!



ich wäre mitgefahren , aber minderjährige sind nicht zugelassen ..


----------



## van Eelen (10. August 2008)

Fand die Strecke an sich geil, mit den ganzen Abfahrten.
Gerne wieder, aber dann plan ich meine Zeit besser ein.
Bin direkt nach dem Duschen zur Betriebsfeier gefahren und dann hab ich noch in Köln bis 05:00 gefeiert und war mit der ganzen Fahrerei etwa 06:00 heut morgen zuhause.

Dank der unzähligen Platten auf der Radtour konnte ich mich prima regenerieren.  Wir hatten nur einen Ersatzschlauch zuwenig, wodurch ein Flicken herhalten musste, welchen Tom mittels handwerklichen Geschick  und unglaublicher Routine mühelos auf dem Schlauch zielgenau anbringe konnte.  


Und das Wetter erst: Bombig Alta!!! Jetzt mal echt ey!


Cee Yaa Klaus


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. August 2008)

Als Pannenkönig muss ich mich ja auch mal zu Wort melden,
War ne sehr schöne Runde und ich hab echt die letzten 2 Wochen nixtun gemerkt 
Und wie es zu gleich 3 Platten kommen konnte...das kapier ich auch nicht!

Markus die Pumpe bekommst du Dienstag wieder plus den Schlauch,Klaus natürlich auch...Danke nochmal! 

Jetzt bin ich noch auf´s Gerd´s Bilder vom Handy...ähh,Superkamera gespannt 

Dann mal bis Dienstag Jungs....


----------



## Conbey (10. August 2008)

@Tom
Wo du es gerade erwähnst...Sandra hat für Dienstag Abend Kinokarten bestellt und ich werde nicht mitkommen können...

Aber vielleicht möchte ja jemand Montag oder Dienstag Mittag ne Runde drehen!???

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## mohlo (10. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich am kommenden Dienstag (12.08.2008) nicht dabei sein, da ich morgen mein Radon verkaufe. Dann heißt es noch 4 Wochen warten und dann kann ich *hiermit* weiterfahren.

Den *Termin für Dienstag* habe ich Euch mal vorbereitet.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Vertexto (10. August 2008)

So Ihr lieben,
war ja ganz ordentlich am Ring,Super Wetter,super Leute
Das können wir nochmal machen aber dann etwas ausgedehnter.
Wenn euch das schon gefallen hat würde ich euch gerne auch die Gegend um die Dhünntalsperre näher bringen(ist auch nur 35 Km anfahrt)dort gibt es einen Trail nach dem Anderen und sehr schöne ausblicke auf den Stausee.
Einen Termin werde ich in Kürze einstellen.
Hier mal meine Aufzeichnungen:


----------



## Conbey (10. August 2008)

@Vertexto
Für wann möchtest du den Termin denn einstellen??


----------



## Vertexto (10. August 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> @Vertexto
> Für wann möchtest du den Termin denn einstellen??



Wie eigentlich immer bei mir entweder an meinen Freien Tagen oder direkt nach der Frühschicht.
Ihr könnt auch Vorschläge machen!!!??
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegburg_Cat (10. August 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> @Tom
> Wo du es gerade erwähnst...Sandra hat für Dienstag Abend Kinokarten bestellt und ich werde nicht mitkommen können...
> 
> Aber vielleicht möchte ja jemand Montag oder Dienstag Mittag ne Runde drehen!???
> ...



Hi Markus,

also, ich würd ganz gern morgen abend ne kleine Runde drehen, allerdings denk ich nicht, dass ichs vor 18:30 Uhr schaffe. Vielleicht kannst Du mir dann ja ein paar nette Trails zeigen, falls das nicht zu spät für Dich ist und falls es nicht regnet 

Viele Grüße,

Katrin


----------



## nafets83 (10. August 2008)

hallo,

wollte mal fragen wie euer tempo so ist bei fahrten in der ville! 

würde mich gerne mal anschließen allerdings nicht als Bremser! wo fahrt ihr denn immer so?? komme aus erftstadt-liblar! 

so ne feierabend runde mit paar leuten ist sicher lustiger als alleine!

grüsse

Stefan


----------



## Vertexto (10. August 2008)

nafets83 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wollte mal fragen wie euer tempo so ist bei fahrten in der ville!
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,
keine Angst, bei uns wird auch auf den langsamsten Rücksicht genommen.
Meistens Treffen wir uns am Birkhof(Brühl nähe Phantasialand) oder am Donatusparkplatz oberhalb von Liblar.
Termine kannst Du aus dem LMB entnehmen.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## van Eelen (10. August 2008)

@ Markus & Katrin

Falls Ihr morgen (Montag) echt fahrt, lasst es mich wissen, dann schließ ich mich mit Eurem Einverständnis an. Ich hätte ab 14:00 Zeit. Für Dienstag gilt das gleiche.


Cee Yaa Klaus in da house


----------



## nafets83 (10. August 2008)

danke für die antwort!

na wenn morgen was zu stande kommt und das wetter mitspielt würde ich mich auch anschliessen!

uhrzeit und treffpunkt könnt ihr ja bekannt geben!

habe auch so ab 16 uhr zeit!

grüsse


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (10. August 2008)

Hey noch mal,

also, wie gesagt, kann ich erst ab 18:30 Uhr. vielleicht könnt Ihr mich dann am Heider Bergsee abholen. Dann könnt Ihr Euch schon vorher ein wenig austoben ;-)
Viele Grüße,

Katrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (10. August 2008)

nafets83 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wollte mal fragen wie euer tempo so ist bei fahrten in der ville!
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan, 

mach dir da mal keine Sorgen, in der Regel nimm ich die rote Laterne immer mit und alle Anderen haben noch immer auf mich gewartet!!


----------



## van Eelen (10. August 2008)

Also es sieht ganz danach aus als ob insgesamt 3 Biker/innen morgen Lust auf ne Runde durch die Ville haben. Wenn *nafets83*  					mitkommt, wäre es sogar 4 Leute.

Würde mal vorschlagen 18:30 ist bei mir super. 
Heider Bergsee ist für mich klasse, da dies meine Anfahrt verkürzt. Markus dürfte ebenso denken.

@ Markus: Bist Du denn mit Ort und Uhrzeit einverstanden?


GROSSE FRAGE: Wer ist denn Giude??? Ich kenne mich in der westlichen Ville ganz gut aus. Aber der Rest ist mehr so naja.


Cee Yaa


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (10. August 2008)

hi, hi, 
das mit dem Guide ist ne gute Frage, die ich eigentlich auch schon stellen wollte. Öhm, also ich bin froh, dass ich inzwischen meistens wieder zurück finde. OK, ich kenne ein paar kurze "Abfahrten" an der Bahntrasse, aber das wars dann auch.
Also, vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand, ansonsten wird das wohl eine Explorer-Tour oder wir fahren einfach die Hauptwege. Aber von Markus weiß ich, dass er zumindest schon einige Trails mitgefahren ist ;-) (was ja nix heißt, ich weiß....)
Aber wir müssen ja eh noch hoffen, dass das Wetter uns keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
In diesem Sinne drückt mal die Daumen, dass es morgen einigermassen trocken bleibt.
Bis denne,

Katrin


----------



## Conbey (10. August 2008)

Da ich am Dienstag nicht kann, würde mir morgen wirklich sehr gelegen kommen!!

Dann würde ich doch sagen, dass wir uns (vorrausgesetzt es regnet nicht) um 18.30 Uhr am Heider Bergsee treffen und Klaus uns dann den Guide macht! 

Ach übrigens...ich hab mir die Tage einen genialen Kompressor zum sauber machen von meinem Rad gekauft!! War gestern ne super Sache, um das Rad ruckizucki wieder sauber zu haben!
http://www.dirtworker.de/

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## nafets83 (10. August 2008)

vielleicht ne blöde frage aber ich mein der heider bergsee ist gross!  ok so gross auch wieder nicht aber wo genau soll denn da der treffpunkt sein?? 
ansonsten irre ich nachher darum und habe mich schon total verausgabt! 

ich kenne bislang auch nur so die hauptstrecken rund um den heider bergsee etc. ansonsten fahren wir einfach mal ins blaue!

also mit dem wetter daumen drücken!


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (11. August 2008)

Treffpunkt ist am Parkplatz (Campingplatz), der sollte eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen sein ;-)
Viele Grüße,

Katrin



nafets83 schrieb:


> vielleicht ne blöde frage aber ich mein der heider bergsee ist gross!  ok so gross auch wieder nicht aber wo genau soll denn da der treffpunkt sein??
> ansonsten irre ich nachher darum und habe mich schon total verausgabt!
> 
> ich kenne bislang auch nur so die hauptstrecken rund um den heider bergsee etc. ansonsten fahren wir einfach mal ins blaue!
> ...


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Wo du es gerade erwähnst...Sandra hat für Dienstag Abend Kinokarten bestellt und ich werde nicht mitkommen können...




Muss auch passen für Morgen Abend!
Muss Heute und Morgen ein wenig schufften,so ein Polterabend zieht ne menge Arbeit hinter sich her 

Aber nächste Woche hab ich mich wieder eingetragen 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Wenn euch das schon gefallen hat würde ich euch gerne auch die Gegend um die Dhünntalsperre näher bringen(ist auch nur 35 Km anfahrt)dort gibt es einen Trail nach dem Anderen und sehr schöne ausblicke auf den Stausee.
> :




Da simmer dabei....alleine das Trailversprechen ist ein super Argument 
Leg es nur nicht auf´s Vulkanbike Wochenende!!!!


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Da simmer dabei....alleine das Trailversprechen ist ein super Argument
> Leg es nur nicht auf´s Vulkanbike Wochenende!!!!



*Heul* und ich werde heute Abend zu 99% mein Radon verkaufen - genau in der Zeit, wo die interessantesten Touren stattfinden. Leider kommt das neue Rad erst Anfang/Mitte September. 

Wie halte ich das bloß aus?!


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2008)

Wie war das...der Trend geht zum zweit oder dritt Rad 
Könnte dir noch ein Klapprad anbieten,meine Oma kann nicht mehr fahren 
Deine Verkaufsstrategie ist aber nicht die beste,hätte es erst verkauft wenn das Neue da wäre,aber immerhin hast du nen Käufer gefunden...ist auch schon was!

Morgen die Runde wird wohl ausfallen,kann wohl keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (11. August 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ...hätte es erst verkauft wenn das Neue da wäre,aber immerhin hast du nen Käufer gefunden...ist auch schon was!



Eben... bevor es in 6 Wochen nur noch regnet und keiner mehr ein Rad kaufen möchte


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Da simmer dabei....alleine das Trailversprechen ist ein super Argument



Wenn man genug Ersatzschläuche dabei hat, wird es bestimmt ganz witzig!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2008)

Nanana,kann mich da an ne Tour in der "harmlosen" Ville erinnern,da hatte jemand nicht wirklich weniger Schläuche gebraucht als ich am Ring 
Aber ab sofort hab ich mind.3 im Rucksack


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Nanana,kann mich da an ne Tour in der "harmlosen" Ville erinnern,da hatte jemand nicht wirklich weniger Schläuche gebraucht als ich am Ring :



Wer das wohl war  



> Aber ab sofort hab ich mind.3 im Rucksack



Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## nafets83 (11. August 2008)

ok ok dann weiß ich bescheid!

also um 18.30 da an dem parkplatz!

wie schaut es bei euch mit dem wetter aus! wenn es so bleibt fahr ich auf jeden fall!


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2008)

Jep, wenn das Wetter so bleibt und danach sieht es bin ich um 18.30 am Heider Bergsee.


----------



## van Eelen (11. August 2008)

Also Wetter.net sagt 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit vorraus, und Wetter.de 12%. 
Sieht momentan schwer bewölkt aus hier in Hürth Burbach.
Falls ich nicht fahre, werde ich spätestens um 17:45 ein Absage hier rein setzen.

Bye


----------



## joscho (11. August 2008)

Hm, hier nach (http://www.meteox.de/gmap.aspx?soort=loop3uur&zoom=5&lat=51.303145259199056&lon=9.6240234375) sieht es gar nicht so gut aus. Vielleicht zieht es aber auch südlich vorbei


----------



## Vertexto (11. August 2008)

So ihr lieben, 
hab mal meinen Schichtplan durchforstet und bin zu folgenden Terminen
gekommen;
Sa.23.08  ab 11:00 Uhr Treffpunkt P+R Burscheid direkt an der AB Ausfahrt,
oder 25;26.08 ab 17:00 Uhr
3;4;5.09(am 6.09 ist ja Vulkanbike)habe ich frei.
Vieleicht bekommen wir ja ein paar Leute zusammen.
Allso vorschläge Bitte!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (11. August 2008)

So , jetzt habe ich das Rad von den Spinnweben befreit und fahre los. Ich werde so gegen 18:00 h an der Weilerstr. sein und zur Privatbrauererei Bischof vorbei in die Ville fahren. 

Mein Handy ist an/dabei (0176.41040723).

Derk


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (11. August 2008)

so, es ist 17:46 und ziemlich bewölkt in Brühl.
Nichtsdestotrotz werd ich mich und mein Rad jetzt mal frisch machen und mal hoch zum Heider Bergsee gurken. Im Zweifelsfall roll ich halt wieder runter, falls es zu feucht von oben wird.#
Bis gleich,

Katrin


----------



## nafets83 (11. August 2008)

so ich mach mich jetzut auch mal auf die reise!

bis gleich

stefan


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2008)

Ich habe soeben mein geliebtes Radon verkauft. 

Jetzt heißt es 6 Wochen warten... dann müsste mein neues Canyon Nerve AM da sein.


----------



## deman (11. August 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben mein geliebtes Radon verkauft.
> 
> Jetzt heißt es 6 Wochen warten... dann müsste mein neues Canyon Nerve AM da sein.



Du hast dir aber schonmal die Threads hier angeschaut, die es zu den Wartezeiten bei Canyon gibt, oder?


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Du hast dir aber schonmal die Threads hier angeschaut, die es zu den Wartezeiten bei Canyon gibt, oder?



Ja, deswegen habe ich mal auf die schriftliche Bestätigung meiner Bestellung vorsorglich 2 Wochen "draufgeschlagen".  - ansonsten wird ein Votec gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## van Eelen (11. August 2008)

So back in da house.


War ne recht spaßige Tour mit viel Dreck, was bedeutet, dass wir alle Trails mitgenommen haben wie sonst auch.
Die Geschwindigkeit kann ich ausnahmsweise mal wirklich als gemütliche Feierabendtour bezeichnen. Hätt nix dagegen, sowas regelmäßig zu machen.
Aufruf hier nochmal an alle, denen die Villetour zu schnell ist:
Meldet euch, vielleicht kann man ja Dienstags echt mit zwei Gruppen fahren (schnell & gemütlich).

Dann könt ich nämlich Mittwochs auch noch zu den Jungs in Königsdorf stoßen. Weil ich 2 Tage schnell noch nicht schaffe.

@Markus : Stell mal biete die Strecke als Karte hier rein. Sieht bestimmt sehr zackig aus 

Netten Gruß auch an die beiden, die ich heute kennengelernt habe.
Würde mich freuen, Euch öfter zeigen zu können wie "gefährlich" Brombsträucher sind (Autsch).

Cee you


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> So ihr lieben,
> hab mal meinen Schichtplan durchforstet und bin zu folgenden Terminen
> gekommen;
> Sa.23.08  ab 11:00 Uhr Treffpunkt P+R Burscheid direkt an der AB Ausfahrt,
> ...



Am 23.08 kann ich schonmal nit....Mutters Geburtstag,will ja nicht enterbt werden 
Tendiere zu einem der Abendtermine,aber dafür müßt ich mir noch´n Lämpchen besorgen!
Am 6.9 hast du nicht zufällig dann auch frei,das Rennen ist ja erst Sonntags und der 6 is der Samstag,da könnt ich dann!!

So und was ist mit dem Rest,habt ihr euch den Dreck der Ville schon abgespült


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> So ihr lieben,
> hab mal meinen Schichtplan durchforstet und bin zu folgenden Terminen
> gekommen;
> Sa.23.08  ab 11:00 Uhr Treffpunkt P+R Burscheid direkt an der AB Ausfahrt,
> ...



Also ich persönlich fände es an einem Wochenende sehr viel entspannter!
Deswegen würde ich für den 23.08. stimmen!!



> So und was ist mit dem Rest,habt ihr euch den Dreck der Ville schon abgespült



Joah, aber das Bike steht noch dreckig im Keller!! 
Hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich keinen Guide mehr mache...da sieht man ja aus wie ein Schwein!


----------



## joscho (11. August 2008)

Hi,

wart ihr pünktlich, war ich am falschen Ort oder habe ich Euch übersehen? 
Ich war schon was früher unterwegs und dachte spontan mich Euch (falls ok) so für ein Stündchen anzuschließen. War dann 18:32 Uhr am Parkplatz. Da habe ich aber nur Jogger gesehen, aber keine Biker. Und da ich nicht wusste, ob ihr Euch vom Wetter habt abhalten lassen, habe ich auch nicht lange gesucht/gewartet.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (11. August 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich keinen Guide mehr mache...*da sieht man ja aus wie ein Schwein*!


 
Und schmutzig wird man da auch noch 
Sorry, aber bei der Vorlage konnte ich nicht anders


----------



## Vertexto (12. August 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Am 23.08 kann ich schonmal nit....Mutters Geburtstag,will ja nicht enterbt werden
> Tendiere zu einem der Abendtermine,aber dafür müßt ich mir noch´n Lämpchen besorgen!
> Am 6.9 hast du nicht zufällig dann auch frei,das Rennen ist ja erst Sonntags und der 6 is der Samstag,da könnt ich dann!!
> 
> So und was ist mit dem Rest,habt ihr euch den Dreck der Ville schon abgespült



Doch da hab ich auch frei


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. August 2008)

Dann lass uns doch den 6.9 nehmen.
Ich fahre lieber mit euch über geile Trails als mich beim Marathon zu quälen!
Habe schließlich noch nicht bezahlt und im Training bin ich im moment auch nicht wirklich!
Weiß zwar nicht warum die das Rennen in Daun am Samstag machen....aber is mir auch egal!

Was sagt ihr zum 6.9????Wie gesagt,am 23.8 kann ich nicht,da besteht die Gefahr enterbt zu werden


----------



## Conbey (12. August 2008)

Also bis jetzt sieht es bei mir am 06.09. auch gut aus!



Vielleicht fahren diesmal ja noch ein paar Leute mit uns mit, aber vorsicht...wir beißen!!


----------



## nafets83 (12. August 2008)

also ich fand die tour gestern auch ganz schön. so für die erste tour mit den "profis" habe ich mich denk ich ganz tapfer geschlagen! 

denke ich werde auf jeden fall nochmal mitfahren!


----------



## Vertexto (12. August 2008)

Das hört sich doch gut an, dann halten wir den 6.09 mal fest ist ja noch was Zeit bis dahin.
In der Zeit können schon mal Fahrgemeinschaften gebildet werden.
Hoffentlich hat Petrus bis dahin einen schönen spät Sommer im Angebot 
Wir sehen uns am 19.08.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegburg_Cat (12. August 2008)

auch noch ein kurzes Feedback von mir:

War ne coole Tour gestern und vielen Dank an Markus, der sich als Guide super geschlagen hat (die kurzen "Rückabstecher" lass ich mal unerwähnt  ) 
Tempo, Mitfahrer und Gelände waren sehr angenehm (ok, Brennesseln, Brombeeren, umgestürzte Bäume und Stechmücken ausgeschlossen) und Badewanne und Waschmaschine lassen freundliche Grüße ausrichten *g*
Wär ja schön, wenn es mit unserem Vorsatz, dienstags eine zweite (wirklich gemütliche) Gruppe zu machen, klappen würde.

@ Klaus: wenn es mit dem Wetter morgen entspannt bleibt, können wir gern eine kleine Ville-Explorer-Tour anstreben, morgen könnte ich dann auch etwas früher (so ab 18:00) vielleicht findet sich ja kurzfristig wieder ein netter Guide / Guidine, der/die nix dagegen hat, dreckig zu werden ;-) es dürfen sich auch gerne weitere schmutzresistente Freiwillige melden (gerne auch mit Ortskenntnissen) ;-)

bis denne,

Katrin


----------



## van Eelen (12. August 2008)

@ Katrin :
Klingt gut, ich kann jedenfalls morgen auch.
Würd mal spontan für morgen 18:00 Heider Bergsee zusagen.
Noch jemand?


@others
Joa der Termin ist gut, da ich generell an Wochenenden keine Verpflichtungen hab (ausser letztes WE). Habe vom 18.08 - 31.08 Urlaub.
Da ich da meine Holland-Biketour plane, werd ich in der Zeit wohl nicht können . Hatte in etwa 10 Tage Dauerbiken im Sinn, weiß aber noch nicht ganz genau wann ich los fahre.
Wer bietet sich denn an, mich zu Eurer Tour mitzunehmen?




Gruß Klaus


----------



## mahatma (12. August 2008)

Könnte sein, dass ich morgen Zeit habe. Ich muss noch ne Bremse testen, dann könnte ich sie auf der Tour einfahren. Ich würde guiden und meinem bike entsprechend, eine ziemlich langsame, dafür umso dreckigere Runde anbieten. Wir nehmen alles mit, was an Brombeerranken, Bäumen und Pfützen so im Weg liegt, versprochen!  
Und wer mit Schutzblech kommt, wird gnadenlos ausgelacht!
Probefahren mit meinem bike ist inclusive! 
Mein endgültiges Okay geb ich morgen so um 16.00 Uhr rum, einverstanden?


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (12. August 2008)

hört sich gut an, v.a. lohnt es sich dann nicht, mein Rad noch zu putzen ;-)


----------



## Delgado (13. August 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an, dann halten wir den 6.09 mal fest ist ja noch was Zeit bis dahin.
> In der Zeit können schon mal Fahrgemeinschaften gebildet werden.
> Hoffentlich hat Petrus bis dahin einen schönen spät Sommer im Angebot
> Wir sehen uns am 19.08.
> ...



Hi Gerd,

seid Ihr am 6.9. auch in Daun?

Kommt Ihr Abends zum City Sprint?

Evtl. trefeen wir uns da Iris ist auch da ...

Gruß

Micha


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. August 2008)

Gerd plant mit uns am 6.9 eine schöne Trailrunde um und an der Dhünntalsperre!
Das trifft zwar aufs Datum von Daun,aber der Gute hat ja so selten frei am Wochenende!


----------



## ultra2 (13. August 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Gerd plant mit uns am 6.9 eine schöne Trailrunde um und an der Dhünntalsperre!...



Als "Villecruiser" sollte man vielleicht vorher nochmal ins Trainingslager.


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. August 2008)

Das Trainingslager hat doch letzte Woche mit ner schönen Traillastigen Runde um den Ring begonnen 
Und da waren wir trotz "cruisen"mit nem Schnitt von über 15km/h recht flott rum 
Aber TeamIII kann sich ja am 6.9 anschließen,schließlich wisst ihr ja wo es die besten Milchkaffe´s gibt


----------



## ultra2 (13. August 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Das Trainingslager hat doch letzte Woche mit ner schönen Traillastigen Runde um den Ring begonnen
> Und da waren wir trotz "cruisen"mit nem Schnitt von über 15km/h recht flott rum



Ich sach ja nur. Nicht das nachher gejammert wird...



~TOM~ schrieb:


> ...Aber TeamIII kann sich ja am 6.9 anschließen,schließlich wisst ihr ja wo es die besten Milchkaffe´s gibt



Ach Tom,

da war ich erst letztens. Guckst du:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5008744&postcount=2860

Für den Milchkaffee würde ich "Haus Wisskirchen" 

oder die "Neue Mühle" empfehlen. Mitfahrer der TEAMIII-Tour kennen beide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (13. August 2008)

van Eelen schrieb:


> Klingt gut, ich kann jedenfalls morgen auch.
> Würd mal spontan für morgen 18:00 Heider Bergsee zusagen.
> Noch jemand?
> 
> Gruß Klaus




Also wenn 18 Uhr steht bin ich auch dabei,es sei denn es Regnet...als bekennendes Weichei bleib ich dann am Sofa   !
Aber laut Wetter.com soll es trocken bleiben!
Wer ist denn jetzt all mit dabei???


----------



## van Eelen (13. August 2008)

Wetter scheint gut zu bleiben.
Aber Ihr könnt mich jetzt schon mal auslachen.
Heute abend wird mein Name "Heulbojen-Schutzblech-Klaus" sein.

Achja, nach dem fetten Regen gestern, wirds eh ne Schlammschlacht³

Ciao


----------



## mahatma (13. August 2008)

Dann lasst uns schlammschlachten. Ich bin um 18.00 mit meinem "Schlammrädchen" am Parkplatz! 
Motto: Laaaaaangsam aber morastig!


----------



## van Eelen (13. August 2008)

nur ums nochmal klarzustellen, bevor ich was falsch verstehe.
Treffpunkt 18:00 HeiderBergsee Parkplatz.
Können ja alternativ von da zum Birkhof fahren.



Bis gleich


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (13. August 2008)

kurzes Feedback zur "Kurz-Tour" heute:
Mahatma hat nicht zuviel versprochen: Schlamm, Brenesseln, Dornen und querliegende Bäume gabs zuhauf und coole Trails auch.
Also, ich würd mich freuen, bald noch mehr von der Ville zu sehen 

die Bremserin (mit dem undichten Ventil)


----------



## van Eelen (13. August 2008)

Yo! 
Fand mal wieder spaßig.
Bin schon frisch geduscht. Aber der Haufen Schlamm mit ein bischen Fahrrad darunter steht erst mal im Flur rum.

Danke an den Guide, schon wieder ein paar neue, für mich unbekannte Trails.


Gruß der Heulbojen-Schutzblech-Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (13. August 2008)

Yep,war alles dabei Heute.....konnte sogar ein Bad in nem Wildschwein Pool nehmen,die Klamotten sind schon in der Maschiene...bähhh  
Also Heut hatt ich keinen Platfuß,dafür nen schönen Abflug mit Drehung und Schraube,in den vorher schon genannten Pool...naja,momentan is der Wurm drin


----------



## mahatma (13. August 2008)

Freut mich, dass ich euch nicht enttäuscht habe.
Ich fasse zusammen:
- Ein schleichender Plattfuss.
- Ein Abroller mit halber Schraube in die Suhle.
- Ein Hangrutscher mit Rahmenfußangel.
- Verschiedenfarbige Fangopackungen mit anschließender Anti-Rheuma-Kribbelmassage in den Brennnesseln.

Hat doch gepasst, oder?
Demnächst mehr in diesem Theater!


----------



## Vertexto (13. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hi Gerd,
> 
> seid Ihr am 6.9. auch in Daun?
> 
> ...



Hi Michel,
nee, ich bin nicht in Daun und die anderen warscheinlich auch nicht.
Aber wir müßen mal wieder zusammen fahren, irgend wann wird sich da was finden.
Schöne Grüße auch an Iris


----------



## Vertexto (14. August 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Yep,war alles dabei Heute.....konnte sogar ein Bad in nem Wildschwein Pool nehmen,die Klamotten sind schon in der Maschiene...bähhh
> Also Heut hatt ich keinen Platfuß,dafür nen schönen Abflug mit Drehung und Schraube,in den vorher schon genannten Pool...naja,momentan is der Wurm drin



Ach Du armes Schw.........
haste aber Glück gehabt das keiner Zuhause war.

Aber wieso fährst Du auch an der Leine(siehe Bild)
Schade das ich nicht dabei war.
Wenigsten hab ich Zeit in der Nachtschicht so einen Mist zu Posten
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. August 2008)

Immerhin hab ich es geschafft weich zu landen,
es soll ja Leute geben die mit den Unterarmen bremsen


----------



## Vertexto (14. August 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Immerhin hab ich es geschafft weich zu landen,
> es soll ja Leute geben die mit den Unterarmen bremsen




1:0 für Dich, aber bedenke ich bin gnadenlos.


Wie sieht es am Montag aus, wollte so gegen 18:00 vom Heider aus ne Runde drehen, jemand Interesse????

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. August 2008)

Muss mal sehen wie das mit der Arbeit ist am Montag,generell spricht nichts gegen etwas auspowern vorm schlafengehen


----------



## Conbey (14. August 2008)

Montag müsste bei mir eigentlich auch gehen!

Allerdings sollte die Tour nicht soooo lange dauern, da es im Wald doch schon recht dunkel wird!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. August 2008)

Na bis 21 uhr gehts noch ganz gut....
Sonst musst du ein Lämpchen mitnehmen 
Wobei momentan die Aussichten nicht die besten sind für nächste Woche,
Gerd is ja auch so´n Warmduscher wie wir und mag den Regen nicht 
Warten wir einfach das Wetter ab!


----------



## Delgado (15. August 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Gerd is ja auch so´n Warmduscher wie wir und mag den Regen nicht
> Warten wir einfach das Wetter ab!




Dabei behaupten böse Zungen, Gerd bringe immer den Regen mit ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (15. August 2008)

montag würde mir gut passen


----------



## hardcoreidiot (15. August 2008)

ich wollte morgen en bischen was locker durch die ville touren .... wer sich mir anschließen möchte kann sich ja melden


----------



## hardcoreidiot (17. August 2008)

und während ihr faul rumgesessen habt war ich radfahrn .......


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2008)

Dann bist ja jetzt bestimmt fit genug um dich unseren Touren anzuschließen 
Heute und Morgen steht was im Angebot!!


----------



## mohlo (18. August 2008)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> und während ihr faul rumgesessen habt war ich radfahrn .......



Leider muss ich noch 3-4 Wochen auf mein neues Bike warten  - besonders schlimm, wenn das Wetter so gut ist wie in den letzten Tagen...


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2008)

Ach Markus,
fahr doch schnell in den Baumarkt und besorg dir eins für 100Euro 
Dann kannst du doch zumindest teilnehmen


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2008)

Mädels wie schaut es aus mit heut Abend?
Wie muss das Wetter sein das du(Gerd)nicht fährst??
Ich stehe auf jeden fall bereit um in 2 min.am Heider Bergsee zu sein 

PS:Gerd schick dir mal meine Nummer per PN(Von Markus die hab ich),weiß nicht ob ich zwischen 16:00 und 17:30 nochmal ins Netz komme!!

Der auf trocken Wetter wartende
Tom


----------



## Conbey (18. August 2008)

@Tom
Ich werde für heute absagen! Irgendwie hab ich mir wohl was eingefangen am Wochenende, hab üble Halsschmerzen! 

Ich werde aber versuchen, morgen zu erscheinen! 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## hardcoreidiot (18. August 2008)

ich hätte zeit und bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2008)

na dann schwing dich aufs Bike und komm um 18:00 zum Heider!
Mach mich jetzt auch fertig!


----------



## mahatma (18. August 2008)

Wollte ja eigentlich am Dienstag erscheinen, aber meine Frau hat Geburtstag und die ist viiiiel stärker als ich!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (18. August 2008)

so liebe leute .... ich mags ja garnicht zugeben , aber ich bin ziemlich am arsch  

war ne schöne tour , gerne wieder         bin ja am samstag wieder da . 

gruß klaus


----------



## van Eelen (18. August 2008)

Yo!
Tour war spaßig, interessante neue Trails und ich bin auch ganz schön platt. Die einzigen Muskeln die ich heut noch benutze, werden die Kaumuskeln sein.




Wegen morgen: 
Da Mohlo selber gar nit mitfährt, scheint es für alle eingetragenen besser zu sein, wenn der Treffpunkt auf 18:00 Heider Bergsee Parkplatz verlegt wird.
Bitte an Mohlo, wenn keiner was dagegen einzusetzen hat, bitte dies entsprechend im LMB zu ändern. 


Grüße Klaus


----------



## Conbey (18. August 2008)

Cool, dafür bin ich auch!!!


----------



## mohlo (18. August 2008)

van Eelen schrieb:


> Yo!
> Wegen morgen:
> Da Mohlo selber gar nit mitfährt, scheint es für alle eingetragenen besser zu sein, wenn der Treffpunkt auf 18:00 Heider Bergsee Parkplatz verlegt wird.
> Bitte an Mohlo, wenn keiner was dagegen einzusetzen hat, bitte dies entsprechend im LMB zu ändern.



Hallo zusammen! Ich habe die LMB-Termine nun auf den Treffpunkt "Heider Bergsee" geändert.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (19. August 2008)

Können ja,wenn Leute aus der anderen Ecke der Vile kommen den Birkhof anfahren,dann müssen die sich aber auch eintragen und hier melden!

Naja,gestern war echt klasse!!!
Hoffe aber das Heute das Tempo etwas langsamer wird,wobei gegen Ende der Tour hätt ich immer weiter fahren können....da war ich dann auch warm! 
Also starten wir Heute am Heider Bergsee....
Werde versuchen noch 2 Mann mitzubringen....


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. August 2008)

Ach so,was ist Heute mit Klaus und Klaus 
Kommt einer von euch beiden auch mit,oder beide????
Wird ja eher was gemütlich Heute,das schaffen eure Muskeln bestimmt noch und der hintern von v.E bestimmt auch


----------



## van Eelen (19. August 2008)

Ich warte noch was ab mit den Eintragen,
Lust hab ich schon, im Mom fühlt sich bei mir noch alles etwas verbraucht an. Ist aber auch halb 9 gerade.
Wenn ich mich eintrage, dann erst gegen nachmittag.


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. August 2008)

Ich hoffe das liest noch einer....
Werde mich mit nem Kollegen von Merten aus auf den Weg machen und ca.17:30 BruceVille am Birkhof aufgabeln!
Evtl.sind wir etwas später am Heider,oder ihr kommt uns ein Stück entgegen!


----------



## van Eelen (19. August 2008)

Hm.
Mit entgegenkommen ist mir was zu heikel. Nachher verpassen wir uns.
Aber in ner halben Stunde ( von 17:30) seit Ihr doch easy um 18:00 am Heider Bergseee, könnt Ihr sogar Trails mitnehmen.

Lass mal lieber 18:00 am See warten.

CU

ps: jetzt geh ich mich erst mal eintragen...bis später


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. August 2008)

Wie schaut es hier aus,
jemand am Wochenende lust auf ne Tour???


----------



## mohlo (21. August 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wie schaut es hier aus,
> jemand am Wochenende lust auf ne Tour???



Lust hätte ich ja... Hat jemand einen Gepäckträger oder Anhänger? Ich könnte  mich dann drauf- bzw. reinsetzen.

Ich würde Euch auch dann mit belegten Brötchen und Getränken versorgen 

Ihr könnt mir glauben... Ich mache hier gerade den "kalten Entzug" durch: 6 Wochen ohne Rad. Das ist schlimmer als jede Drogenenzugsklinik.


----------



## deman (21. August 2008)

Was meinste wie das erst wird wenn die 6 Wochen vorbei sind und du erfährst das es sich nochmal um die selbe Wartezeit verlängert 

Nurn Scherz, ich stocher einfach zu gern in offenen Wunden 


Mein WE ist leider mal wieder komplett überbucht, wie das ja leider bei der Schichtarbeit oft so ist.

@Tom: Wir müssen uns demnächst nochmal über Magura unterhalten, meine Toora nervt mich ganz tierisch


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. August 2008)

Habe mich erst mal für die Tour in Königswinter eingetragen,
werde aber Morgen nochmal nen kleinen Test starten was die Knochen so sagen 
Wenn noch jemand mitkäme könnte man ja zusammen fahren....

@deman
Können ja bei Zeiten mal sehen was sich da machen läßt!


----------



## Conbey (21. August 2008)

@Tom
Wann und wo möchtest du morgen denn fahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (22. August 2008)

Moin Markus,
bei der Aktuellen Wetterlage werde ich wohl nur Auto fahren 
Wie schaut´s denn Morgen mit Siebengebirge aus,is auch nicht schlimmer wie die Eifel


----------



## Vertexto (24. August 2008)

Na Ihr Villeaner,
war am WE keiner Biken????
Was war mit 7 Gebirge am Samstag ????
Ich war heute am Ring und habe mal ne Runde Offroad und eine auf der Nordschleife gedreht leider war ich mit meinem dicken ES unterwegs und so habe ich die Fuchsröhre runter nur 94,9Km/h(laut Tacho) drauf bekommen(mit 2,5er Schlappen und Windschatten vom RR )war echt geil 
Wie sieht es mit Mo oder Di aus 18:00 am Heider,
Nette runde durch die Ville?
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Conbey (25. August 2008)

@Vertexto
Also wenn es trocken bleibt, bin ich Dienstag wieder mit dabei!!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (25. August 2008)

ich auch - für die laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsame Gruppe


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. August 2008)

Wer ins LMB schaut sieht das ich mic für die nächsten Touren schon eingetragen habe  
Also das Wetter soll passen und ich bin dabei,gerne auch LANGSAM damit die Frauenquote steigt


----------



## Vertexto (25. August 2008)

Ok, dann Di um 18:00 am Heider.
Trage auch diesen Termin ins LMB ein.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. August 2008)

Der Termin ist doch eingetragen......
Markus hat sogar den Treffpunkt geändert


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. August 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> ich auch - für die laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsame Gruppe



Kommst du alleine oder mit Serena?


Wäre dann doch auch was für unseren Deman!!!!
Wenn er ausgang bekommt


----------



## Ghosty9 (25. August 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Kommst du alleine oder mit Serena?



n'Abend! 

hab grad meinen Namen gelesen  Ich fahre auch mit, wenn es wirklich eine laaaangsame Tour gibt und ich morgen nicht kurzfristig noch für irgendwelche arbeitstechnischen Aufträge 'verhaftet' werde 

viele Grüße

Serena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegburg_Cat (26. August 2008)

Hey, was ist eigentlich mit Mahatma und dem jungen Stefan (?)????
Gibt's Euch noch?? Dann könnten wir heut abend ne groooooosse Neu- und Wiedereinsteiger-Tour machen


----------



## deman (26. August 2008)

Ist nett das du an mich denkst Tom, aber wir sind heut abend zum essen eingeladen (und umsonst essen kann ich nicht widerstehen^^)
Ich werd wohl morgen vormittag vor der Spätschicht ne Runde durch die Ville drehen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## nafets83 (26. August 2008)

meintest du wohl mich mit dem jungen stefan?! 

ich bin im moment was am schwächeln dass heißt gesundheitlich nicht ganz so auf dem damm! 
und da ich ab montag urlaub habe versuche ich alles damit ich nicht flach liege!

trotzdem nett dass ich nicht ganz in vergessenheit geraten bin! 

ich werde mich melden wenn ich wieder einsatzbereit bin!

lg


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (26. August 2008)

@ nafets83: jepp, Du warst gemeint 
Dann hoff ich mal, dass Du für den Urlaub fit bist (und danach natürlich auch  )
Komm einfach mal wieder vorbei, wenn Du fit bist und Zeit hast 

an alle :
war ne super Tour!!! Danke Gerd für's Guiden!
Schöne Trails, mässig Schlamm und Matsch u. dank Beinlingen keine neuen Kratzer!!!!

Allerdings bin ich mit nem 17,5er-Schnitt nach Hause gekommen, nicht ganz, was ich für ne laaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsame Tour erwartet hätte, vielleicht kriegen wir das demnächst noch mal besser hin (sorry für dieses Mal, Serena!).
Und falls jemand einwerfen sollte, dass ich ab und zu auch ein wenig zügig mitgefahren wäre, war das alles nur wegen *dem* Gruppenzwang!!!! 


- Dem Dativ gehört die Zukunft!!!!! -


----------



## Ghosty9 (26. August 2008)

danke an Gerd für die nette Tour mit netten Mitfahrern , war nur etwas zu schnell für mich  
Bin dann übrigens über Birkhof nach Hause, da gings dann erst mal schön 2 km bergab 

@Katrin:
Ja laß uns da am Samstag mitfahren, der Start ist um 13:30. Hab mich grad angemeldet. Rest können wir ja am Freitag besprechen

viele Grüße

Serena


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (26. August 2008)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> @Katrin:
> Ja laß uns da am Samstag mitfahren, der Start ist um 13:30. Hab mich grad angemeldet. Rest können wir ja am Freitag besprechen



oki, schon passiert  dann erst mal bis Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (27. August 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Allerdings bin ich mit nem 17,5er-Schnitt nach Hause gekommen, nicht ganz, was ich für ne laaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsame Tour erwartet hätte, vielleicht kriegen wir das demnächst noch mal besser hin (sorry für dieses Mal, Serena!).....



Dann musst Du ( und andere Liebhaber/innen  des maßvollen Fahrens)halt mal mit mir mitfahren; ich bin gestern abend ganz gemütlich durch die Ville gegondelt , nachdem ich - wohl aufgrund zu langsamer Anfahrt - Euch an dem vorgesehenen Treffpunkt ( welcher Parkplatz am Heider Bergsee war eigentlich gemeint ? ) verpasst hatte.

Derk


----------



## nafets83 (27. August 2008)

ja ich werde sobald ich wieder fit bin mich mal wieder anner runde beteiligen!

die tour am samstag hätte mich auch interessiert! nur leider bin ich da in holland! 

naja ein ander mal

lg


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. August 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> Und falls jemand einwerfen sollte, dass ich ab und zu auch ein wenig zügig mitgefahren wäre, war das alles nur wegen *dem* Gruppenzwang!!!!



Das sagen die rücksichtslosen Drängler immer 
Alte Männer kurz vorm Ziel noch so jagen.....

@All
Fährt jemand am Wochenende,Wetter soll doch super werden!!
Gerne auch Ziele weiter weg


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (28. August 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Dann musst Du ( und andere Liebhaber/innen  des maßvollen Fahrens)halt mal mit mir mitfahren; ich bin gestern abend ganz gemütlich durch die Ville gegondelt , nachdem ich - wohl aufgrund zu langsamer Anfahrt - Euch an dem vorgesehenen Treffpunkt ( welcher Parkplatz am Heider Bergsee war eigentlich gemeint ? ) verpasst hatte.
> 
> Derk



naja, eigentlich will ich ja irgendwann schon mal so fit werden, dass ich auch mal bei den "normalen" Runden (zumindest in der Ville) mitfahren kann, aber bis dahin werd ich gern mal auf Dein Angebot zurückkommen 

Der Treffpunkt dienstags am Heider Bergsee ist der Parkplatz am Campingplatz (gegenüber der FH???), dann müsstest Du gestern aber wirklich recht spät gewesen sein, denn wir müssten auf unseren seeeeeeeeeeehr langsamen Nachzügler noch fast 10 Min warten


----------



## Derk (29. August 2008)

Ich nehme an, dass ich heute so um 17:00 Uhr wieder an meinem Einstiegspunkt (Kreuzung BonnerStr. / Römerstr./Weilerstr.) sein  und zur Ville hinauf fahren werde (alsdann dasÜbliche: Fischenich/Vochemer Seenplatte, Köttinger Seenplatte, Ober-Untersee, Schluchtsee, Heider Bergsee ).

Wenn jemand mitfahren will, bitte per PN oder Handy (0176.410407239Kontakt zu mir aufnehmen.


----------



## mohlo (1. September 2008)

Noch knapp 2 Wochen und dann bin ich wieder "mit von der Partie" 

Leider werde die Tage immer kürzer und das Wetter stzetig kühler. Obwohl... der Spätsommer/Herbst ist eigentlich die schönste zeit zum Biken.


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. September 2008)

Wieder richtig viele Anmeldungen für Heute....
Wird wohl richtung "langsam" gehen wenn ich mich nicht verschaut habe!
Hoffe mal das es trocken bleibt und alle zum Startpunkt finden


----------



## Conbey (2. September 2008)

Ich muss leider für heute absagen... 

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit Samstag? Steht der Termin??

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Ghosty9 (2. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

das war ja mal eine schöne Feierabend-Tour!  Der Guide kannte sich prima aus und es ging über ein paar Trails immer der SONNE 

 nach  ja genau, die Sonne schien tatsächlich noch und es hat gar nicht geregnet...juhu!
Wo war eigentlich der Rest  der sich noch angemeldet hatte ? Ihr habt was verpasst 

liebe Grüße

Ghosty


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (2. September 2008)

Mensch Serena, da hast Du mir ja wieder alles vorweg genommen, dabei wollte ich doch ein Loblieb auf das tolle Guiding und sowieso und überhaupt singen.

Nachdem alle männlichen Weicheier mit mehr oder weniger fadenscheinigen Ausreden ferngeblieben waren, war der Weg frei für unsere unglaubliche, abenteuerliche und super entspannte Dienstags-Feierabend-Runde durch die schöne Ville 

Und nachdem leckeren Bami-Goreng-Schmaus aus der Tüte ist die Entspannung fast nicht mehr zu überbieten 

Nur eine kleine Frage bleibt noch: 

kennt jemand eine Quelle, wo man zur Zeit günstig tolle MTB-Schuhe bekommt???? 
Hab meine vollends geschrottet....bidde bidde ganz schnell!!!! sonst muss ich demnächst barfuss durch Brennesseln und Brombeeren fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (2. September 2008)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> Wo war eigentlich der Rest  der sich noch angemeldet hatte ? Ihr habt was verpasst
> 
> liebe Grüße
> 
> Ghosty



Verpasst habe ich nur Euch (diesmal sehr  knapp - Ihr seid zu pünktlich losgefahren).


Gruß
Derk


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. September 2008)

Was ist eigendlich mit unserem Klaus????
Mein letzter Stand war das er mit dem Rad nach Holland wollte...
Was ist los,haben sie dich eingelocht(beim schmuggeln erwischt?),Rad geklaut,oder am Heimweg verfahren????


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. September 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> ...Nur eine kleine Frage bleibt noch:
> 
> kennt jemand eine Quelle, wo man zur Zeit günstig tolle MTB-Schuhe bekommt???? ...


 
Wenn Du schnell bist - nur heute (und wahrscheinlich wieder in ein paar Tagen...) für rd. 40 Euro (auch online): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10588/shimano-sh-mt31-mtb.html


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. September 2008)

Sodele,wie schaut es nu mit dem 06. aus???
Wenn niemand ne Tour reinsetzt würde ich diese hier fahren und auf begleitung aus der Ville hoffen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4258
Die Gegend ist klasse und der Frosch muss ein klasse Guide sein 
Also,wer traut sich?????????

Klaus,
Markus,
Gerd,
oder vielleicht doch jemand anderes


----------



## Conbey (3. September 2008)

Grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen, aber hast du dir mal den Wetterbericht angeschaut??


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (3. September 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Wenn Du schnell bist - nur heute (und wahrscheinlich wieder in ein paar Tagen...) für rd. 40 Euro (auch online): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10588/shimano-sh-mt31-mtb.html




danke für den Tipp. Allerdings war ich vorhin kurz beim B.O.C und hab mich noch mal von Adidas Tretern (El Moro III) begeistern lassen (reinschlüpfen, anlassen, wohlfühlen  ).
Es war das letzte Paar und auf 54 Euro runtergesetzt. Also mal sehen, wie sie sich im Freiland dann so bewähren


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (3. September 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Verpasst habe ich nur Euch (diesmal sehr  knapp - Ihr seid zu pünktlich losgefahren).
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Derk



hättest Du Dich vorher nicht ausgetragen, hätten wir uns vielleicht noch bis 18 Uhr mit unserer Begeisterung zurückhalten können


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. September 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen, aber hast du dir mal den Wetterbericht angeschaut??



Ich hoffe ja noch auf ein Wunder und das der Wettergott mitspielt!
Was ist mit Gerd???Wäre das nicht ne Alternative wenn es trocken bleiben sollte???


----------



## Vertexto (5. September 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja noch auf ein Wunder und das der Wettergott mitspielt!
> Was ist mit Gerd???Wäre das nicht ne Alternative wenn es trocken bleiben sollte???



Tach,
habe diese Woche etwas viel zu tun gehabt und so ist mir der Termin für Burscheid durchgegangen, sorry.
Tom, mit Samstag währe nicht schlecht,schauen wir mal wie das Wetter wird.

Wie sieht es Heute aus so gegen 17-18:00 Uhr lockere Runde durch die Ville???Treffpunkt Heiderbergsee Parkplatz.
Wer hat lust und Zeit???
Soll ja der letzte einigermaßen trockene Tag werden.
Bei Regen fahren wir natürlich nicht 
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (5. September 2008)

Noch eine (!) Woche und bin ich wieder dabei... auch bei Regen... oder Schnee... ;-)

PS: Habt ihr schon die neuen Canyon-Bikes gesehen? Die schauen ja ganz passabel aus. Auch die neuen Cube 2009er-Modelle sehen sehr schick aus!


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. September 2008)

Wie jetzt,willst dein "Neues" Canyon auch gleich wieder verscherbeln und dir ein Cube holen 
Du hast nen Radverschleiß 

Gerd,es kann mehr als knapp werden bei mir,war Gestern auch erst halb 6 hier raus....für Heute ist ähnlich viel Arbeit angedacht 
Aber wenn ich mal bei den Wetterdiensten schaue,für Abends ist ordentlich Regen angesagt!
Für Morgen sagen die auch nichts besseres vorher,da werd ich wohl lieber das Wochenende nutzen und das Rad mal zerlegen!


----------



## mohlo (5. September 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wie jetzt,willst dein "Neues" Canyon auch gleich wieder verscherbeln und dir ein Cube holen
> Du hast nen Radverschleiß



Ne... das 2008er Canyon soll erst mal 2-3 Jahre halten ;-)


----------



## Vertexto (5. September 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wie jetzt,willst dein "Neues" Canyon auch gleich wieder verscherbeln und dir ein Cube holen
> Du hast nen Radverschleiß
> 
> Gerd,es kann mehr als knapp werden bei mir,war Gestern auch erst halb 6 hier raus....für Heute ist ähnlich viel Arbeit angedacht
> ...



Hi Tom,
ja das hab ich auch diese Woche gemacht und meinem Dicken ein paar neue Bremsscheiben spendiert(Windcutter) sehen echt geil aus, hoffe mal das sie auch Bremsen 
Auf meinem RC hab ich jetzt einen normalen Lenker Montiert und endlich den in die Jahre gekommenen Scott AT2LF entsorgt.
Fahre gleich noch zum H&S ...........
Bis dann
Gerd


----------



## Derk (5. September 2008)

-





Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> hättest Du Dich vorher nicht ausgetragen, hätten wir uns vielleicht noch bis 18 Uhr mit unserer Begeisterung zurückhalten können



Leider musste ich mich austragen wegen eines unvorhergesehenen Bedürfnisses eines AUftraggebers nach einer Besprechung, deren Ende unabsehbar gewesen war.

Die Wahl Eures Treffpunktes deutet darauf hin, dass Ihr Eure Räder per Kfz dorthin transportiert.
Ich hingegen fahre die Ville immer per  Rad an ; die 16 km zu "Eurem" Parkplatz wollen erst mal abgeradelt sein - mit je nach  Verfassung unterschiedlichem - Zeitaufwand.
Derk


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. September 2008)

Also bis jetzt ist noch keiner mit dem Auto gekommen.
Die Mitfahrer aus Brühl-Wesseling-Hürth-Lechenich-Kierdorf-Walberberg-Waldorf-Bornheim-etc. sind immer mit dem Rad angereist.  (Hoffe ich hab keinen Ort vergessen)
Der Platz ist nur als ca.Mitte gewählt,alternativ fahren wir auch den Birkhof an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (5. September 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> -
> Die Wahl Eures Treffpunktes deutet darauf hin, dass Ihr Eure Räder per Kfz dorthin transportiert.
> Ich hingegen fahre die Ville immer per  Rad an ; die 16 km zu "Eurem" Parkplatz wollen erst mal abgeradelt sein - mit je nach  Verfassung unterschiedlichem - Zeitaufwand.
> Derk



Hallo Derk, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, kommst Du ja ebenfalls aus Erftstadt. Wenn Du möchtest können wir ja in Zukunft* zusammen den Treffpunkt (Birkhof) anradeln.

*in ca. 2 Wochen, wenn ich mein neues Rad habe ;-)


----------



## Derk (5. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hallo Derk, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, kommst Du ja ebenfalls aus Erftstadt. Wenn Du möchtest können wir ja in Zukunft* zusammen den Treffpunkt (Birkhof) anradeln.
> 
> *in ca. 2 Wochen, wenn ich mein neues Rad habe ;-)



nein - aus Erftstadt komme ich nicht

Mein Wohnort  grenzt  an den Forstbotanischen Garten und an den südlichen Äußeren Grüngürtel sowie dem Weisser Rheinbogen  als nächstgelegenen Heimatrevieren.


----------



## ultra2 (5. September 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> ...Mein Wohnort  grenzt  an den Forstbotanischen Garten und an den südlichen Äußeren Grüngürtel sowie dem Weisser Rheinbogen...



Wenns nur der Wohnort und nicht das Anwesen ist...


----------



## Derk (6. September 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenns nur der Wohnort und nicht das Anwesen ist...



Leider nicht 

Aber auch mein kleines "Anwesen" hält mich so in Trab, dass ich über die Freizeit  häufig nicht so verfügen kann wie ich es wünsche.


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. September 2008)

Der "Altweiber Sommer" kommt!!!!
Los Jungs Morgen alle auf´s Bike und wenn die Mädels noch kommen schaffen wir auch 2 Gruppen!!!


PS:Was ist mit Klaus?????Immer noch kein Lebenszeichen???


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. September 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ...PS:Was ist mit Klaus?????Immer noch kein Lebenszeichen???


 

Klaus war vorgestern, als ich ihn zuletzt gesehen habe, eigentlich lebensfroh wie immer .


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. September 2008)

Ich glaub ich meine einen anderen Klaus 
Den Roten König meine ich nicht 
Wir haben hier auch einen Klaus in der Ville,naja,eigendlich mehrere


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. September 2008)

War auch am überlegen. Aber mit Blick auf Deine Signatur dachte ich halt an den roten Klaus .


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

Kurze Frage zur *morgigen Tour*...

Ist *das* der Treffpunkt?


----------



## Derk (8. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zur *morgigen Tour*...
> 
> Ist *das* der Treffpunkt?


Im Prinzip schon - der Parkplatz ist nur eine Daumenbreite 
von der Markierung ab nach rechts gelegen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (8. September 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Der "Altweiber Sommer" kommt!!!!
> Los Jungs Morgen alle auf´s Bike und wenn die Mädels noch kommen schaffen wir auch 2 Gruppen!!!
> ....
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zur *morgigen Tour*...
> 
> Ist *das* der Treffpunkt?



Ja genau,das Viereck etwas rechts mit den Bäumen!Warum fragst du...kommst du Morgen als Special Gast mit neuem Bike???


----------



## Ghosty9 (8. September 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Der "Altweiber Sommer" kommt!!!!
> Los Jungs Morgen alle auf´s Bike und wenn die Mädels noch kommen schaffen wir auch 2 Gruppen!!!



N'abend!
falls jemand einen Track hat, übernehme ich gern die langsame Gruppe  Falls es nur eine Gruppe gibt, mach ich ggf. wieder 'früher Feierabend'


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. September 2008)

Wenn Derk es diesmal schaffen sollte stände ja ein Guide zur verfügung der sich auskennt!
Was ist denn mit Katrin....keine lust bei dem schönen Wetter???

Los Leute,eintragen....das Wetter sollten wir doch mitnehmen!!


----------



## Der_Markus (9. September 2008)

Hi!

Bin auch mal wieder dabei, bis nachher!

Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. September 2008)

Super,werden ja immer mehr 

@Der Markus: Du hast schon gesehen das wir den Treffpunkt geändert haben zum letzten mal!!


----------



## Der_Markus (9. September 2008)

Ja, hab ich schon gesehen und mir angesehen, sollte mein Navi finden...


----------



## Derk (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

es steht jetzt fest , dass ich kommen kann - gerne führe ich dann die Willigen zu den mir bekannten schönsten Seen, Trails und Spielplätzen so gemächlich sportlich , dass es auch für Serena ein Genuss sein/bleiben wird.

Bis nachher !!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. September 2008)

Prima Sache....dann macht Derk ne "Wellness Gruppe" und Vertexto die flottere 
Herrlich...so muss das sein 

Kann es kaum noch abwarten mich im Schlamm zu suhlen..das Rad is ausnahmsweise mal sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegburg_Cat (9. September 2008)

mal sehen, ob ich mich auch noch aufraffen kann, sozusagen als letzter Ausflug vor der Umzugspause.

Falls ichs nicht schaffe, meld ich mich noch mal kurz,
bis denne


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. September 2008)

Na los....aufrappeln!!!!
Bei dem Wetter musst du mit!


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (9. September 2008)

Vielen Dank, Derk, für die super Wellness-Tour, die dieses Mal mit einem 15er-Schnitt den Namen auch wirklich verdient. Waren super Trails dabei und dieses Mal fast komplett Neuland für mich  
Ich bin echt froh, dass ich mitgefahren bin 
Also bis demnächst dann hoffentlich mal


----------



## Conbey (9. September 2008)

Ja bei uns war es auch wieder richtig schön! 
Allerdings müssen wir eine Vermisstenmeldung aufgeben!

Gesucht wird:

Wolfgang!!

Wo ist Wolfgang??
Verschwunden gegangen auf nem Singletrail und trotz intensivster Suche nicht wieder aufgetaucht....


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. September 2008)

Ich hoffe nur das er bloß die falsche Abfahrt genommen hat und unten in Walberberg rausgekommen ist!
Die suche auf dem Trail blieb ja ergebnislos und auf die Rufe hat er auch nicht reagiert,daher denk(hoffe) ich er ist bis unten durch gefahren!
Bitte meld dich mal das wir in ruhe schlafen können


----------



## Ghosty9 (9. September 2008)

von mir auch herzlichen Dank an Derk für die schöne Tour, die war genau richtig   Tempo genau richtig, schöne Trails 

viele Grüße

Serena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Markus (10. September 2008)

Ja, die Tour war spaßig, auch wenn ich ziemlich aus dem letzen Loch gepiffen hab, gestern wäre die andere Tour wahrscheinlich eher was für mich gewesen.
Aber tolle Trails und es hat viel Spaß gemacht!
Danke noch mal fürs Guiden!

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Vertexto (10. September 2008)

Guten Morgen,
na, war doch gestern ganz lustig bei dem schönen Wetter mit so vielen Bikern durch die Ville zu fahren,und endlich haben wir es Dank Derk auch mal geschafft eine langsame Truppe zu bilden.Nur das wir einen Biker verloren haben war nicht so schön.
Aber ich Denke er war alt genug um einen Weg zum Heider zu finden, ich möchte nämlich demnächst keinen Ville Ötzi finden 
Danke noch an die Mitfahrer.
In diesem Sinne bis demnächst mal wieder.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Aber ich Denke er war alt genug um einen Weg zum Heider zu finden, ich möchte nämlich demnächst keinen Ville Ötzi finden ....




Also bei mir ist er nicht angekommen 

Schaut besser nochmal nach!


----------



## Derk (10. September 2008)

Hallo,

mich interessiert der Verlauf der  gestrigen Tour der "Schnellnessfahrer". Wenn einer von Euch den per GPS aufgezeichnet hat - ich bin dankbar für eine entsprechende Info.

Dann könnte die "Wellness-Gruppe" bei nächster Gelegenheit Euren abhanden gekommenen Teilnehmer  suchen, den Ihr bei Eurer Geschwindigkeit wahrscheinlich übersehen habt.

"15 km/h" - Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ???? - glaube ich nicht; so schnell bin ich doch sonst gar nicht.

Auch ich freue mich auf eine Wiederholung.

Derk


----------



## DargoESX (10. September 2008)

Hi Leuts also gestern war echt sehr gut , hat mir echt sehr viel Spaß gemacht mal mit ein paar leuten durch die Ville zu Biken .
Werde wie gesagt jetzt öfter mitfahren & mich dann auch mal eintragen 

Tja dann hoffe ich mal für den Wolfgang das er sich meldet oder besser gesagt das er nach Hause oder irgendwo hingefunden hat  

Naja wir werden sehn 
Gruß Marco


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. September 2008)

Gerd,wie schaut es denn am Wochenende aus,du sagtest das du wenn nur was in der Ville rumcruisen willst!?!?
Hast du ne ahnung wann das in etwa sein wird,würde mich dir dann gerne anschließen,denke das sich der ein oder andere auch noch finden würde zum mitfahren....oder willst nur schnell ne power Runde drehen


----------



## Vertexto (10. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist er nicht angekommen
> 
> Schaut besser nochmal nach!



Hi Micha,
gut gelesen ,ich meinte natürlich nicht zu Dir  sondern zum Heiderbergsee
Aber trotzdem sollte er bei dir auftauchen bitte bei der nächsten Polizeiwache abgeben
Schöne Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (10. September 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Gerd,wie schaut es denn am Wochenende aus,du sagtest das du wenn nur was in der Ville rumcruisen willst!?!?
> Hast du ne ahnung wann das in etwa sein wird,würde mich dir dann gerne anschließen,denke das sich der ein oder andere auch noch finden würde zum mitfahren....oder willst nur schnell ne power Runde drehen



Na das hört sich doch gut an dann brauch ich nicht so alleine durch die große Ville zu fahren
Ich Denke am Freitag, aber möglichst früh am Nachmittag so gegen 14:00 Uhr
weil unser Besuch wahrscheinlich gegen 18:00 Uhr kommt.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. September 2008)

14 Uhr wird bei mir knapp,muss bis mind.15 Uhr arbeiten   
Wann haut denn euer besuch wieder ab 


@All

Wolfgang hat sich per Email gemeldet,er ist wie vermutet bis Walberberg runter und dann Straße zurück gefahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vertexto (11. September 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> 14 Uhr wird bei mir knapp,muss bis mind.15 Uhr arbeiten
> Wann haut denn euer besuch wieder ab
> 
> 
> ...



@Tom
Sie bleiben bis Sonntag Abend, d.h. Samstag u Sonntag werde ich wohl nicht fahren können .
Wann könntest Du denn frühestens am Heiderbergsee sein?
Können ja dann eine etwas schnellere Runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (11. September 2008)

Wird bestimmt erst 16 Uhr....aber ich hab mir grade mal die aussichten für Freitag angeschaut,das wird eh nicht dein Wetter werden 

Freitag, 12.09.2008      
Morgens-----------Mittags--------Abends 

leichter Regen--mäßiger Regen--starker Regen  
17 / 18°C---------17 / 20°C-------14 / 17C                                          
85 % Risiko-------85 % Risiko------85 % Risiko  


Denke somit hat sich das dann auch erledigt

Naja,mal sehen ob ich dann am Sonntag ne Runde drehe,wetter soll ja einigermaßen gut werden!


----------



## DargoESX (11. September 2008)

Na das ist doch mal was !! 
Dann hat er ja nach Hause gefunden und wir können alle beruhigt schlafen

@ Gerd halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden mit morgen oder bist du & Tom dann ganz schnell unterwegs ?? denn dann passe ich  

Naja mal sehn werde nachher mal ne runde drehen vielleicht finde ich ja den ein oder anderen in der großen großen Ville 

Gruß Marco


----------



## DargoESX (12. September 2008)

Tja würde sagen das mit dem Fahren hat sich heute 
Da sich Tom sein Wetterbericht zu 100 % bewarheitet hat 

Naja mal sehn wie nächsten Tage werden


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. September 2008)

Tja,ich glaube nicht das Gerd sich bei dem Wetter auf´s Rad setzt 

Marco,wie schaut es denn bei dir am Sonntag aus??
Ich hab den ganzen Tag Zeit,ne kleine Runde durch die Ville bekommen wir auch ohne Gerd hin....dann müssen wir zumindest keine Uphillprüfungen machen 
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand anders Zeit und lust!?!?


----------



## DargoESX (12. September 2008)

Hört sich echt gut an wenn meine leichte Erkältung so bleib oder besser noch wieder ganz weg ist bin ich dabei können dann ja schauen wo und wie wir wo lang fahren 

Würde sagen schreiben morgen Abend noch mal 

Gruß Marco


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. September 2008)

Na dann,ich bin Morgen Zeitlich ungebunden!
Was sagt deine Gesundheit,kannst du fahren??

Noch jemand zeit und lust ne Sonntagsrunde zu drehen???


----------



## DargoESX (14. September 2008)

Ja Sorry das ich mich so Spät melde aber war heute was im Stress 
Aber naja ich bin eben ne kleine runde gefahren aber ziehmlich langsam habe echt noch was in den Knochen  habe nur 25 km geschafft bis zum Feuerturm & Zurück . 

Sorry nochmal @ Tom das ich heute vormittag nicht online kommen konnte & bescheid gesagt habe nächste mal bestimmt 

Wie sieht das eigendlich mit Dienstag aus Gerd sagte mir die Tour geht wieder ( bzw immer Dienstags ) wenn das Wetter stimmt ??? 

Der Arme Sack ist richtig Krank Fieber Gippe usw. 
An der Stelle mal gute besserung @ Vertexto  dann können die anderen auch mal ne runde mitleid spenden  

So dann warte ich mal auf die Antworten 

Gruß Marco


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. September 2008)

Ohhhhh,armer Gerd ist Krank   


Denke das reicht an Mitleid....oder???

Und zu Dienstags,die Runde findet immer statt...wenn es nicht gerade Regnet


----------



## mohlo (15. September 2008)

Gerd ist doch nicht etwa im Regen gefahren? Da kann man sich natürlich ganz schnell was einfangen 

Ich hoffe, mein neues Canyon wird diese Woche geliefert. Dann bin ich am nächsten Di. wieder mit dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DargoESX (15. September 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ohhhhh,armer Gerd ist Krank
> 
> 
> Denke das reicht an Mitleid....oder???
> ...





Ich denke das reicht an Mitleid 
Und ich werde dann mal ein Fax zum Wettergott raufschicken & für gutes Wetter bitten , und mal bei Wetter Online reinschauen 

Bis dahin


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. September 2008)

Muss leider Heute absagen,hoffe aber es finden sich noch ein paar Leute die Heute Abend durch die Ville flitzen 

Mich hat wohl das "Gerdsyndrom" erwischt


----------



## DargoESX (16. September 2008)

Jo schade dann auch dir mal gute Besserung 
Ja mal sehn ob ich heute düsen werde bisjetzt hat sich ja noch keiner eingetragen  

Naja 100 % fit bin ich ja auch nicht vielleicht tut mir ne kleine Pause gut mal sehn 

Mal sehn mal sehn oder ich mach ne kleine runde aber dann was früher 
Bis dahin Marco


----------



## deevino (16. September 2008)

Mahlzeit!

ich wäre bei ner entspannten Spaß-Runde dabei, vllt. schließen sich ja doch noch welche an!? Das Wetter soll ja halten.

18 Uhr dürfte ich so grade packen wenn die Deutsche Bahn mich nich hängen lässt. Zur Not ein paar Minuten warten.

Noch wer dabei?

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Derk (16. September 2008)

Tja, das wird ja wohl heute nichts mit reger Beteiligung : bis jetzt hat sich niemand angemeldet .

Aber  für mich finden die Touren mit Beginn 18:00 auch schon zu spät statt, bedenkt man, dass die Sonne heute schon um 19:45 Uhr untergeht. Ich mag einfach nicht gerne im Dunkeln fahren.

Wenn bei Euch Interesse für wochentägliche Touren im Hellen besteht :  ich werde jetzt wieder mittwochs so ab 16:30 Uhr in der Ville rumfahren und mich über Mitfahrer freuen.

Bis dann mal wieder
Derk


----------



## deman (17. September 2008)

Hat jemand Interesse am Freitag Mittag (so ab 12Uhr?) ne kleine Runde durch die Ville zu drehen? Waldwege mit gemäßigtem Tempo?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## van Eelen (17. September 2008)

Meld!!!!


Hi, sorry wegen der langen Abwesenheit.
War vorgestern nach 3 wöchiger Pause endlich mal wieder aufm Bike.
Der Fehler war nur, ich war erkältet und bin es jetzt so richtig. Aber ich wollte unbedingt, ich musste!

Warum ich mich solange nicht gemeldet hab:
1.Hatte nach meiner Hollandtour die schlimmste Nullbockphase seit ich lebe. Keine Ahung was da los war.
2.Es laufen momentan Planungen über mein zweites Standbein.


Wenn ich wieder gseund bin, schau ich mal , dass ich Dienstags wieder mit dobei bin.


Cu Klaus


----------



## DargoESX (18. September 2008)

Hi Leuts 

So ich verabschiede mich mal für ne Woche machen nen kleinen kurz Urlaub  

Melde mich dann in 10 Tagen wieder bis dahin 

VIEL SPAß beim BIKEN 

Gruß Marco


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. September 2008)

So gut hätt ich´s auch gerne 
Mein nächster Urlaub is erst ende Oktober 


@Klaus

Nullbockphase nach Holland,wie kann das denn kommen....

2test Standbein....mir ist garnicht aufgefallen das du nur ein Bein hast...tststs,so schau ich mir die Leute an 

Aber schön das du dich wieder meldest,vielleicht hilft ne Dienstagsabends Gruppentherapie ja!


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. September 2008)

Wat denn los???
Stirbt das Interesse an Ville Touren wieder??
Schon der zweite Dienstag ohne Eintrag....ok,ich steh auch nicht drin,aber ich hab ne gute ausrede 
Ich darf...muss...Heute schufften!

Das Forum schläft auch wieder ein,fallt ihr schon alle in den Winterschlaf???


----------



## deman (23. September 2008)

Ich hab auch ne Ausrede, ich darf meine Frau ins Kino ausführen und bezahlen darf ich auch noch


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. September 2008)

Und dann noch der freundliche Hinweis, dass es gegen 19:00 in der Ville stockfinster wird; die Sonne geht unter und die Bäume tragen noch reichlichst Laub.


----------



## van Eelen (23. September 2008)

Hatte eigentlich vor, heut mitzufahren.

Leider hab ich auch ne Ausrede:
Ich hab mich gestern am Liblarer See auf nem Wurzeltrail (schon unzählige male gefahren) bei voller Fahrt mit einer (wohl neu gewachsenen  ) Wurzel angelegt und verloren. Der Sturz war nicht ohne Folgen, da die Front-Felge nun 5cm nach links und nach einer halben Umdrehung 5cm nach rechts ausschlägt.

Eine neue Felge wurde gleich bestellt, sie ist aber erst Freitag da. (Kosten ca.70)


Cee you next Time


----------



## Derk (23. September 2008)

ich sag nur :  ungemütlich


----------



## Conbey (23. September 2008)

Ich warte eigentlich nur auf meine neue Hose, da mir das doch alles sonst etwas zu frisch ist....

Ich weiß, ich weiß was jetzt kommt...aber ich bin kein Weichei!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. September 2008)

Na also,geht doch  
Wollte mir jetzt noch ne anständige Lampe besorgen und dann stehen den Nightrides in der Ville nix mehr im wege 

Wie schaut es denn bei der Allgemeinheit am Wochenende aus,wäre es den Tageslichtfahrern da lieber?
Man könnte ja Vormittags zwei drei Stündchen,gleich nach Sonnenaufgang fahren,dann können die Frauen ausschlafen und schon mal den Frühstückstisch bereiten 

(Das gibt wieder haue)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (24. September 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn bei der Allgemeinheit am Wochenende aus,wäre es den Tageslichtfahrern da lieber?
> Man könnte ja Vormittags zwei drei Stündchen,gleich nach Sonnenaufgang fahren,(Das gibt wieder haue)



Am Sonntag - trockene Witterung vorausgesetzt - wäre es mir recht


----------



## mohlo (24. September 2008)

So wie es aussieht, bekomme ich am Freitag/Samstag endlich mein neues Bike von Canyon! 

Ich habe mal spontan eine Tour für den *kommenden Sonntag* eingetragen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. September 2008)

Zur Not läufste halt.


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. September 2008)

Ich glaub das wurde falsch verstanden,ich meinte nicht dieses Wochenende speziell,sondern allgemein!
Wenn genug Leute zusammenkommen für ne Wochenend Runde könnte man das ja als"festen"Termin etablieren!

An diesem Wochenende bin ich Rat...aäää Radlos 
Da kann ich mich leider nicht anschließen!Hoffe das ich bis zum nächsten Wochenende wieder nen fahrbaren Untersatz habe!


----------



## mohlo (25. September 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich glaub das wurde falsch verstanden,ich meinte nicht dieses Wochenende speziell,sondern allgemein!
> Wenn genug Leute zusammenkommen für ne Wochenend Runde könnte man das ja als"festen"Termin etablieren!
> 
> An diesem Wochenende bin ich Rat...aäää Radlos
> Da kann ich mich leider nicht anschließen!Hoffe das ich bis zum nächsten Wochenende wieder nen fahrbaren Untersatz habe!



Mal schauen, wer bereits ab diesem Wochenende mitfährt.... evtl. kann man ja sich auch an die Walberberger Tour "ranhängen".... ?


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. September 2008)

Das könnte man ja echt mal mit denen absprechen,die haben ja Samstags auch immer ne Runde auf ihrer Seite stehen!
Wäre gerne Sonntag dabei,Wetter soll ja super werden....leider hab ich nix womit ich fahren könnte,aber das Problem kennst du ja jetzt auch zu genüge


----------



## mohlo (25. September 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wäre gerne Sonntag dabei,Wetter soll ja super werden....leider hab ich nix womit ich fahren könnte,aber das Problem kennst du ja jetzt auch zu genüge



Was ist denn passiert? Bike defekt?


----------



## mohlo (25. September 2008)

Ahhhh! *Canyon kann schon wieder nicht liefern*.

Ich fahre morgen nach Freudenberg und bestelle mir ein Votec


----------



## Loehr (25. September 2008)

Da bin ich wenigstens nicht mehr so alleine mit meinem Votec.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (26. September 2008)

Ich will jetzt nicht sagen ich hätts dir von Anfang an gesagt, Markus, aber ... 

Sry, Schadenfreude 


Im Ernst:
Ich hoffe du kriegst bald ein schönes Bike


----------



## mohlo (26. September 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht sagen ich hätts dir von Anfang an gesagt, Markus, aber ...
> 
> Sry, Schadenfreude
> 
> ...



 Im Nachhinein ist man ja bekanntlich schlauer. Egal ich fahre heute Mittag nach Freudenberg und werde mir mal die Bikes von Votec ansehen. Loehr hat ja bereits sein V.XR und ist hellauf begeistert. 

Mehr dazu heute Abend

Gruß
Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. September 2008)

Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen das es mit dem Votec besser klappt....
Ich werde mir auch über Winter ein "Made in Germany" bei Votec zulegen,die gefallen mir ganz gut und in den Test´s haben die auch gut abgeschnitten!
Mein Altes Rad ist auch bereits verkauft und mein Ersatzbike hat noch kleine Kinderkrankheiten....naja,sagen wir mal so,ich tausch die komplette Gruppe aus 
Schmeiße Deore raus(Bj.02) und verbaue ne günstig geschossene SLX Gruppe!
Wenn ich die Woche über genug Zeit hab,denk ich ist es nächstes Wochenede fertig!


----------



## Loehr (26. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein ist man ja bekanntlich schlauer. Egal ich fahre heute Mittag nach Freudenberg und werde mir mal die Bikes von Votec ansehen. Loehr hat ja bereits sein V.XR und ist hellauf begeistert.
> 
> Mehr dazu heute Abend
> 
> ...



Und wie war´s in Hünsborn? Fündig geworden?


----------



## Derk (26. September 2008)

Ich habe mich für Sonntag ausgetragen, nachdem  sich da ja kein anderer eingetragen hat.
Ich werde mir am Sonntag mal - hoffentlich,die Verhandlungen sind eingeleitet -familienfrei nehmen und den ganzen Tag in der Nordeifel rumfahren.  Im GPS sind eingespeichert die Tracks für die "Best of Rureifeltrails"-Tour des Herrn OAS, aber auch für den Eifelsteig (alte Fassung). 

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen
Derk


----------



## mohlo (26. September 2008)

Loehr schrieb:


> Und wie war´s in Hünsborn? Fündig geworden?



Bin (Gott sei Dank) auf meiner heutigen Händlertour nur bis Cyclewerx (Köln) gekommen - Dort habe ich mich sofort in ein Cannondale Rize Carbon verliebt...

Endlich wieder radeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (26. September 2008)

Ach ja... wer hat Lust morgen (Samstag) eine Runde durch die Ville zu drehen? Nachmittags?


----------



## van Eelen (27. September 2008)

lust schon, aber zeit nicht.

Ich fahre gleich um etwa 09:30 ne große Runde durch den wald vom Otto-See nach Frechen über Knapsack in die Ville und dann Richtung Kendenich zurück.

Man meine neuen Continental-Reifen sind ja vllt schwer.
Aber im Gelände super Halt. Der Unterschied ist ist Hammer. 

Cee Yaa


----------



## deman (27. September 2008)

YEAH, Baby 

Schönes Bike  , aber dieses grün  

Bei CW hab ich meins auch gekauft, ich fand die da sehr nett und kompetent.
Ich kann leider weder heute noch morgen. Scheiss Nachtschicht.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## mohlo (27. September 2008)

deman schrieb:


> ...aber dieses grün...



Gerade das finde ich ziemlich schön an dem Bike


----------



## mohlo (28. September 2008)

So, am Wochenende konnte ich ausgiebig das Radl einfahren. Perfektes Fahrwerk! Ich bin mehr als zufrieden.

Deshalb ist am Dienstag wieder die Feierabendtour für mich angesagt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7077


----------



## Conbey (28. September 2008)

Also ich finde den Vorschlag von Tom gar net sooo verkehrt, aus der Dienstagrunde eine Wochenendrunde zu machen!!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (28. September 2008)

ich aber , denn da bin ich weg .... wie wärs denn am  freitag ? ^^


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (29. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> So, am Wochenende konnte ich ausgiebig das Radl einfahren. Perfektes Fahrwerk! Ich bin mehr als zufrieden.
> 
> Deshalb ist am Dienstag wieder die Feierabendtour für mich angesagt



Juchu, bin nach dem Umzug und nach vier Stunden Offline-Zeit schon wieder da 

Damit wär ich dann morgen voraussichtlich auch wieder dabei, allerdings nach drei Wochen Fahrrad-Abstinenz mal wieder als Seeeeeeeehr-Langsam/Genießer-Tour-Kandidatin  
Leider ist Deine Tour morgen, Markus, für mich zu früh, ich könnte frühestens 17:30 Uhr.
Ich hoffe, es finden sich noch ein paar Leutz, die sich mal wieder in den Sattel schwingen, vielleicht ja auch ein paar Nachteulen, die gern mit Licht fahren, um mich wieder heil aus der Ville rauszubringen *g*
bis denne,

Katrin


----------



## mohlo (29. September 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> Juchu, bin nach dem Umzug und nach vier Stunden Offline-Zeit schon wieder da
> 
> Damit wär ich dann morgen voraussichtlich auch wieder dabei, allerdings nach drei Wochen Fahrrad-Abstinenz mal wieder als Seeeeeeeehr-Langsam/Genießer-Tour-Kandidatin
> Leider ist Deine Tour morgen, Markus, für mich zu früh, ich könnte frühestens 17:30 Uhr.
> ...



Hallo Katrin,

ich habe den Termin nun auf 17:30 gelegt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7077


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (29. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hallo Katrin,
> 
> ich habe den Termin nun auf 17:30 gelegt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7077



super, Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DargoESX (29. September 2008)

So bin wieder im Lande  
Wollte mich nur mal kurz wieder zurück melden 
Heute abend werde ich dann auf der Nachschicht mal lesen was ich so alles verpasst habe 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Bikercologne83 (29. September 2008)

So erstmal allerseits Hallo ,

bin aus dem Vorgebirge und hab mir jetzt erstmal ein einsteiger Mountainbike zugelegt, jedoch denke ich das es für den Anfang reicht. Wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt würde ich gern öfters mal mit euch ein paar Touren in angriff nehmen 

gruß


----------



## mohlo (30. September 2008)

Bikercologne83 schrieb:


> So erstmal allerseits Hallo ,
> 
> bin aus dem Vorgebirge und hab mir jetzt erstmal ein einsteiger Mountainbike zugelegt, jedoch denke ich das es für den Anfang reicht. Wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt würde ich gern öfters mal mit euch ein paar Touren in angriff nehmen
> 
> gruß



Herzlich Willkommen! Du kannst Dich gerne bei unseren Touren beteiligen. Am Besten schaust Du regelmäßig in den "Ville-Thread" oder in die *LMB-Touren*.

Gruß
Mohlo


----------



## mohlo (30. September 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Vorschlag von Tom gar net sooo verkehrt, aus der Dienstagrunde eine Wochenendrunde zu machen!!



Was würde Euch denn eher zusagen? Samstags, Sonntags, Vormittags, Nachmittags...?


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. September 2008)

Hmm,mir wäre es Samstags lieber,
so von 10-12 oder so!
Sonntags stehen eher andere Dinge am Plan und es könnte knapp werden bei mir!
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es das Bike diese Woche fertig zu bekommen....


----------



## mohlo (30. September 2008)

Dann starte ich mal den Versuch...

*Frühstücksbiken am 4.10.2008 (Samstag) um 10:00 (Treffpunkt: Heider Bergsee)*

zudem ist heute Nachmittag noch ein Termin angesetzt:

*Lockere Runde am Abend um 17:30 (Treffpunkt: Heider Bergsee)*


----------



## Bikercologne83 (30. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Dann starte ich mal den Versuch...
> 
> *Frühstücksbiken am 4.10.2008 (Samstag) um 10:00 (Treffpunkt: Heider Bergsee)*
> 
> ...




Samstag ist bei mir schlecht ;( , bin meist immer samstags arbeiten, hoffe das sich sonntags auch einige touren ergeben könnten oder ansonsten mittwochs oder donnerstags . das sind so meine tage wo ich nicht mal bis 19 uhr im Büro hocken muss ;(

gruß


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. September 2008)

Armer Markus,
da hast jetzt endlich ein neues Bike und dann soll es Heute Dauerregen geben....
Aber wenn ich mir deine Reifen anschaue bist du schon die ein oder andere Runde gefahren


----------



## Derk (30. September 2008)

Also, bei mir geht´s Samstag auch nicht so gut, weil ich das vollumfänglich in das familiäre Leben eingebunden bin.

Mir wäre daher der Sonntagmorgen viel lieber.

Allen, die heute Nachmittag sich ihre Sehnsucht nach einer ordentlichen Moorpackung erfüllen werden/wollen,  wünsche ich eine schöne Tour.

Gruß
Derk (lieber hinter dem Ofen sitzend)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegburg_Cat (30. September 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Also, bei mir geht´s Samstag auch nicht so gut, weil ich das vollumfänglich in das familiäre Leben eingebunden bin.
> 
> Mir wäre daher der Sonntagmorgen viel lieber.
> 
> ...



doofe Frage: wie ist das Wetter in Brühl denn so? In Neuss melde ich Wind und Regen 
Wenn es in Brühl ähnlich aussieht, würde ich mich wahrscheinlich Derk hinter dem Ofen bzw. vor der Glotze anschließen (hab auch ein paar schöne Filme heute bekommen, was die Tendenz Richtung "Zuhause-Bleiben" noch verstärkt  ). Ich werd mich dann am besten noch kurz von Brühl aus melden (so gegen 17 Uhr).
In diesem Sinne, auf hoffentlich besseres Wetter,
bis denne,

Katrin


----------



## mohlo (30. September 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> doofe Frage: wie ist das Wetter in Brühl denn so? In Neuss melde ich Wind und Regen
> Wenn es in Brühl ähnlich aussieht, würde ich mich wahrscheinlich Derk hinter dem Ofen bzw. vor der Glotze anschließen (hab auch ein paar schöne Filme heute bekommen, was die Tendenz Richtung "Zuhause-Bleiben" noch verstärkt  ). Ich werd mich dann am besten noch kurz von Brühl aus melden (so gegen 17 Uhr).
> In diesem Sinne, auf hoffentlich besseres Wetter,
> bis denne,
> ...



 habe den Termin abgesagt  Das Wetter ist leider doch zu schlecht und das Risiko zu groß, dass ich auf dem Weg nach Brühl im Regen ertrinke.


----------



## van Eelen (30. September 2008)

Kein Prob, 
dann next mal.


----------



## Ommer (1. Oktober 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für Sonntag ausgetragen, nachdem  sich da ja kein anderer eingetragen hat.
> Ich werde mir am Sonntag mal - hoffentlich,die Verhandlungen sind eingeleitet -familienfrei nehmen und den ganzen Tag in der Nordeifel rumfahren.  Im GPS sind eingespeichert die Tracks für die "Best of Rureifeltrails"-Tour des Herrn OAS, aber auch für den Eifelsteig (alte Fassung).
> 
> Schönes Wochenende Euch allen
> Derk



und, wie wars?


fragt Achim


----------



## Derk (1. Oktober 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> und, wie wars?
> 
> 
> fragt Achim


Wunderschön war es bei bestem Altweiberwetter 

Auch die problematischen Stellen des Kalltales waren so gut abgetrocknet, dass man nicht übermäßig im Morast versank.

Der fast 6 km lange Hasselbachgraben - Trail war - gottseidank - trocken, aber verblockt und verwurzelt wie auch sonst; gleiches gilt für den sich anschließenden fast 4 km langen Schlehbachgraben-Trail.  Von den urigen Trails zwischen Röttgen und Vicht sowie an der Wehebachtalsperre kann ich nur schwärmen. Zum Schluss erlaubte ich mir - abweichend von Herrn OAS - einen 4 km langen Downhill durch das Kaller Bachtal und das Tiefenbachtal hinab zum Kalltal, wo es dann ganz gemütlich kallabwärts nach Zerkall ging.

Es  waren 82km zu bewältigen wie auch ca. 1800 hm, für die ich wohlweislich (man ist ja keine 50 mehr) den ganzen Tag  eingeplant hatte.

Im nächsten Jahr fahre ich die Tour wieder, bestimmt.


----------



## deman (1. Oktober 2008)

huhu,

hab mich mal für Samstag angemeldet, mach ich aber wetterabhängig und ich muss um 13Uhr in Wesseling sein zum arbeiten (d.h. 12Uhr ist für mich schluss)

Gruß Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (2. Oktober 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Wunderschön war es bei bestem Altweiberwetter
> 
> Auch die problematischen Stellen des Kalltales waren so gut abgetrocknet, dass man nicht übermäßig im Morast versank.
> 
> ...




Da wäre ich gern mitgefahren, bin aber am WE erst aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen. So habe mich im Garten dem Unkraut zugewandt und um meinen Federweißen gekümmert, damit er nicht schlecht wird.


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Bikerinnen und Biker,

wie schauts eigentlich morgen aus mit ner kleinen Runde durch die Ville?
Ich bin zeitlich flexibel und würde mich nach dem Wetter richten.
Gibt es irgendwelche Freiwilligen??

LG

Katrin


----------



## Bikercologne83 (2. Oktober 2008)

melde mich freiwillig 

bin aber neuling, was nicht heist das ich keine kondition hab 
bin erst seit paar tagen hier im forum unetrwegs......
und hab noch keine mega equipment wie die meisten....
wenn das bike kaputt ist wird sich ein besseres angeschafft 

hoffe du kommst damit zurecht???^^

LG

Thorsten


----------



## nafets83 (2. Oktober 2008)

hallo!
so melde mich auch mal wieder zurück von urlaub und krankheit! bin zwar noch nicht wieder ganz so drin aber vielleicht würde es sich morgen für ne runde lohnen!
wo würdest ihr denn fahren wollen??

lg stefan


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi Opfer ,

das klingt ja vielversprechend: bin selbst seit inzwischen fast vier Wochen nicht gefahren, von daher könnte das mit der Kondition ziemlich gut passen 
Als Treffpunkt würde ich den Parkplatz am Heider Bergsee (wie immer) vorschlagen - sonst bin ich vorher schon kaputt.
Über die Runde selbst hab ich mir noch nicht so richtig Gedanken gemacht, evtl. schließt sich uns ja noch ein erfahrener Guide an, ansonsten würde ich die Trails Richtung Birkhof anpeilen, ein wenig um die Seen rum und kreuz und quer durch die Ville.
Als Abfahrtszeit würde ich so gegen 14 Uhr anpeilen (dann wird es auch noch nicht gleich dunkel) und Fahrtdauer von 2-3 Stunden (je nachdem, wie lang wir Lust haben und/oder das Wetter hält  ). Bin da aber noch flexibel.
bis denne 


Mist, das mit der Kondition hab ich wohl mal spontan falsch gelesen, ich hoffe, dass Stefan und ich dann mithalten können


----------



## nafets83 (2. Oktober 2008)

wie opfer?? 

na so schlimm ist es bei mir auch wieder nicht war das lettze mal am sonntag auf dem bike! aber würde mich jetzt nicht als konditionswunder bezeichnen! 
ja bin jetzt ab und an auch mal in richtung birkhof gefahren aber auskennen ist wieder was ganz anderes! 
ansonsten fahren wir einfach lustig durch den wald!

die uhrzeit ist gut da bin ich auch ausgeschlafen, weil ich wollte heute abend weggehen 

lg


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (2. Oktober 2008)

oki, dann trag ich mal nen Termin ein


----------



## nafets83 (2. Oktober 2008)

aber bei regen sieht das dann eher schlecht aus oder??


----------



## Bikercologne83 (2. Oktober 2008)

egallllll  durch wind und wetter^^

wenns wirklich schlecht ist, dann spontan vorher absagen oder??

das wird ein spaß mit meinem bike, hoffe ich blamiere mich nicht 

ach ja hab auch noch kein helm, aber für morgen muss es erst nochmal ohne gehn, aber die tour wird schon so gehn. 

muss mir echt drigend recht bald ausstattung holen, am besten gleich nächste woche. 

nen tipp für mich hier in der nähe??

bis morgen dann spätestens

LG


----------



## deman (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich darf morgen "leider" arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (2. Oktober 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> oki, dann trag ich mal nen Termin ein



Schade... ich habe mich schon bei dem *Walberbergern* angemeldet.


----------



## mohlo (3. Oktober 2008)

..


----------



## mohlo (3. Oktober 2008)

Bikercologne83 schrieb:


> nen tipp für mich hier in der nähe??



*Bike Discount in Bonn*


*12km von Bornheim entfernt...*


----------



## Freti (3. Oktober 2008)

Gute Helmauswahl hat auch 2-Rad Feld in St. Augustin.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (3. Oktober 2008)

So, hier meld ich mich frisch gebadet zurück mit einem riiiiiiiiiiesen Dankeschön an Derk, der wieder mal eine super Runde geguidet hat  Allerdings hätte die Luftfeuchtigkeit gegen Ende ein bisschen weniger sein können  vielleicht kriegen wir das beim nächsten Mal noch besser hin  

Ich hoffe, dass sich Thorsten trotz dieses Einstandes nicht von weiteren Ville-Touren abschrecken lässt 

Ansonsten: Pech für alle, die heut nicht dabei waren: war eine schöne abwechslungsreiche (sowohl, was das Wetter, als auch den Untergrund und die Umgebung angeht), matschige Tour mit lauter netten Leuten .

Also: nächstes Mal einfach mitkommen


----------



## Bikercologne83 (3. Oktober 2008)

Aber quatsch, war doch ne super tour.
und mein rad hat sogar gehalten 

hoffe wir machen das jetzt regelmäßig!!!!!


schönen Restfeiertag allen.

P.s danke an den Guide, war echt ne super tour!!!!


----------



## nafets83 (4. Oktober 2008)

hallo,

so dann sag ich auch noch mal danke an alle mitfahrer, vorallem an derk der ne super runde geguidet hat. So kennt man jetzt wieder ein paar mehr wege! 
also auf ein nächstes vielleicht mit besserem wetter

lg


----------



## deoteg (7. Oktober 2008)

Alle haben einen Nick - ich jetzt auch  .

Euch eine schöne Tour heute wünscht

Derk


----------



## Ommer (7. Oktober 2008)

deoteg schrieb:


> Alle haben einen Nick - ich jetzt auch  .
> 
> Euch eine schöne Tour heute wünscht
> 
> Derk




Schön 

Was mag wohl das "ot" darin bedeuten 


grübelt Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegburg_Cat (7. Oktober 2008)

kleines Feedback zur heutigen Dienstags-Mohlo-Schlamm- und Regen-Tour im Halbdunkel *g*

Hallo Jungs, 
ich hoff, Ihr seid noch gut nach hause gekommen. War wieder eine super Tour heute - ok, ok, zwischendurch hab ich ein bisschen geschwächelt, ihr wardt heut aber auch echt rasant unterwegs (für meine nicht-trainierten Knochen *g*).
Jedenfalls war es eine super Erfahrung neben Regen jetzt auch noch Nacht zu haben, das sollten wir unbedingt wiederholen, vielleicht auch auf einer bekannten Strecke ohne umgestürzte Bäume


----------



## Bikercologne83 (7. Oktober 2008)

hoffe ihr hattet spaß heute, ich musste leider doch noch kurzfristig abspringen ;(((

aber beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei 

LG


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (7. Oktober 2008)

Bikercologne83 schrieb:


> hoffe ihr hattet spaß heute, ich musste leider doch noch kurzfristig abspringen ;(((
> 
> aber beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei
> 
> LG



kein Problem, warst nicht der Einzige, der sich nicht im Schlamm suhlen wollte


----------



## Ghosty9 (7. Oktober 2008)

siegburg_cat schrieb:


> kein Problem, Warst Nicht Der Einzige, Der Sich Nicht Im Schlamm Suhlen Wollte



:d


----------



## mohlo (8. Oktober 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> kleines Feedback zur heutigen Dienstags-Mohlo-Schlamm- und Regen-Tour im Halbdunkel *g*
> 
> Hallo Jungs,
> ich hoff, Ihr seid noch gut nach hause gekommen. War wieder eine super Tour heute - ok, ok, zwischendurch hab ich ein bisschen geschwächelt, ihr wardt heut aber auch echt rasant unterwegs (für meine nicht-trainierten Knochen *g*).
> Jedenfalls war es eine super Erfahrung neben Regen jetzt auch noch Nacht zu haben, das sollten wir unbedingt wiederholen, vielleicht auch auf einer bekannten Strecke ohne umgestürzte Bäume



Wir sind alle heil zu Hause angekommen - ich war so gegen 20:30h wieder im Trockenen.


----------



## Bikercologne83 (8. Oktober 2008)

Jemand Spontan lust nachher so gegen 16.30 / 17 uhr ne rund ezu fahren?
Am besten jemand dabei der ein paar touren kennt. 


lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (8. Oktober 2008)

Bikercologne83 schrieb:


> Jemand Spontan lust nachher so gegen 16.30 / 17 uhr ne rund ezu fahren?
> Am besten jemand dabei der ein paar touren kennt.
> 
> 
> lg



Naja... bei dem Wetter?!


----------



## Conbey (8. Oktober 2008)

Bikercologne83 schrieb:


> Jemand Spontan lust nachher so gegen 16.30 / 17 uhr ne rund ezu fahren?
> Am besten jemand dabei der ein paar touren kennt.
> 
> 
> lg



Ne du...bei dem Wetter bekommen mich keine 10 Pferde auf meinen Esel!


----------



## mohlo (8. Oktober 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ne du...bei dem Wetter bekommen mich keine 10 Pferde auf meinen Esel!



Ist denn Deine "neue Hose" zwischenzeitlich eingetroffen - oder hast Du die bei Canyon bestellt


----------



## Bikercologne83 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ja Wetter is schon mies ;(((

vielleicht wirds ja noch besser 

ansonsten müssen wirs wohl auf sonntag verschieben, da solls wieder besser sein!

gruß


----------



## deoteg (8. Oktober 2008)

Bikercologne83 schrieb:


> Ja Wetter is schon mies ;(((
> 
> vielleicht wirds ja noch besser
> 
> ...



Am Wochenende soll´s bedeutend schöner sein; vielleicht sind die Wege bis dahin ja einigermaßen abgetrocknet.

Ich fahre am Samstag :
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7253

-  hoffentlich nicht wieder alleine.

Gruß Derk

PS : Wenn einer den Treffpunkt zum schönsten AUfstieg zur Ville nicht findet, soll er mir    per PN Bescheid sagen. Ich schicke dann per e-mail einen Kartenausschnitt.


----------



## Bikercologne83 (8. Oktober 2008)

schade das die tour nicht sonntags ist ((((

leider muss ich fast jeden samstag arbeiten


----------



## nafets83 (8. Oktober 2008)

hallo,

so wollte mich auch nochmal zur tour äussern auch wenn es fast wieder zu spät ist! bin auf jeden fall auch gut angekommen! 
Markus; ich hoffe du hast die Holzbrückenüberfahrt ohne sturz überlebt 

ansonsten fand ich es auch ne neue erfahrung im dunkeln zu fahren bei unbekannter strecke! könnte man aber durchaus nochmal wiederholen. gut bei der jahreszeit kommt man wohl kaum drumherum! 
muss die strecke mal bei tageslicht abfahren! 

grüsse stefan


----------



## Conbey (8. Oktober 2008)

Jep, die neue Hose ist endlich da!!


----------



## DargoESX (9. Oktober 2008)

Das Wochenende soll ja meistens gut  werden  Gerd & Meiner einer sitzen hier auf der Nachtschicht und sind am überlegen wann wir ne Runde düsen sollen  

Wie sieht es denn bei euch am Wochenende aus ???? 

Vielleicht Freitag 15 Hundert   

Gebt mal euren Senf dazu 

Gruß Marco & Gerd


----------



## mohlo (9. Oktober 2008)

DargoESX schrieb:


> Das Wochenende soll ja meistens gut  werden  Gerd & Meiner einer sitzen hier auf der Nachtschicht und sind am überlegen wann wir ne Runde düsen sollen
> 
> Wie sieht es denn bei euch am Wochenende aus ????
> 
> ...



Da ich diese Woche Urlaub habe, fahre ich gerne mit. Wo wollt Ihr Euch denn treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Oktober 2008)

Schade....Wetter soll gut werden,Zeit hab ich Freitag auch ab 14 Uhr und lust auch.....aber ich habs noch nicht geschafft mein "ersatz"Rad fertig zu machen! 
Hab die letzten Wochen zuviel zu tun gehabt


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ville-Winter-Biker....  

gibt  es denn schon Ambitionen in Richtung
WP-Team ???    

Jrooß us Eggeb

Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Oktober 2008)

Die Überlegung hab ich auch schon gehabt!

Das hat letzten Winter so´n spaß gemacht,das könnt man weiter machen!
Also ich wäre dabei!!!


----------



## Bikercologne83 (9. Oktober 2008)

wie wärs mit ner Sonntags Tour??  ;(

zu jeder zeit kann ich sonntags!

mfg


----------



## deoteg (9. Oktober 2008)

Bikercologne83 schrieb:


> wie wärs mit ner Sonntags Tour??  ;(
> 
> zu jeder zeit kann ich sonntags!
> 
> mfg



Ich sonst auch, nur nicht am kommenden Wochenende .


----------



## Vertexto (9. Oktober 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Da ich diese Woche Urlaub habe, fahre ich gerne mit. Wo wollt Ihr Euch denn treffen?



Wie immer am Heiderbergsee Parkplatz.

Noch was in eigener Sache,
am Samstag ist VLN(Langstreckenpokal für Autos nicht für Bike`s ,Kostenlos!)auf der Nordschleife, würde ich mir gerne bei einer Runde um den Ring anschauen,hat jemand interesse???
Achso das Rennen startet um 12:00Uhr.

Grüße Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Gerd

Da kannst aber nicht die Runde fahren die wir letztens gewählt haben!
Bin letztes Jahr bei nem Rennen rum gefahren,da sind da zuviele "Zaungäste" 
Leider hab ich momentan nicht das Rad und denke auch nicht die Kondition für die Runde 

Aber für den Markus wäre das doch eine klasse Tour um sein neues Bike mal auf den Zahn zu fühlen...


PS:  Packt genug Schläuche ein


----------



## mohlo (9. Oktober 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Schade....Wetter soll gut werden,Zeit hab ich Freitag auch ab 14 Uhr und lust auch.....aber ich habs noch nicht geschafft mein "ersatz"Rad fertig zu machen!
> Hab die letzten Wochen zuviel zu tun gehabt



Dann leg mal heute ne Doppelschicht ein. Erst Arbeiten und dann das Rad fertig schraube. Ach ja, was wir es denn? Alles in weiß (mit dem besagten Poison-Rahmen)?


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Oktober 2008)

Ne hatte mir ein "Winterrad"zugelegt was aber.....wie soll ich sagen,einiges an Arbeit bedarf!
Warte grade auf die Schaltgruppe die ich bei EBAY geschossen hab,bis die nicht da ist kann ich das Biken vergessen!
Da is mir die Farbe auch egal,hauptsache robust für den Winter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (9. Oktober 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ne hatte mir ein "Winterrad"zugelegt was aber.....wie soll ich sagen,einiges an Arbeit bedarf!
> Warte grade auf die Schaltgruppe die ich bei EBAY geschossen hab,bis die nicht da ist kann ich das Biken vergessen!
> Da is mir die Farbe auch egal,hauptsache robust für den Winter!



Und was kommt dann im Frühjahr?


----------



## Vertexto (9. Oktober 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd
> 
> Da kannst aber nicht die Runde fahren die wir letztens gewählt haben!
> Bin letztes Jahr bei nem Rennen rum gefahren,da sind da zuviele "Zaungäste"
> ...



Hi Tom,
is ja nich wie bei armen Leuten hier,aber wenn Du willst kannst für Samstag mein Rad haben,Canyon RC9 in 18 Zoll, na wie wärs?
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Bikercologne83 (9. Oktober 2008)

scheint wohl niemand lust und zeit zu haben für sonntag


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Oktober 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> is ja nich wie bei armen Leuten hier,aber wenn Du willst kannst für Samstag mein Rad haben,Canyon RC9 in 18 Zoll, na wie wärs?
> Gruß
> Gerd



Das is ein Prima Angebot,nur wie ich schon sagte,weiß ich nicht ob ich die Runde so ohne weiteres packe 
Ich bin jetzt gut einen Monat nicht mehr aufs Rad gekommen....aber ich weiß ja das du warten kannst 
Werde dir im laufe des Tages bescheid geben!!
Wer kommt denn noch mit??

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Conbey (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte auch große Lust, mit dir zusammen hinterher zu gurcken, aber ich hab am Samstag leider einen Wettkampf und kann nicht...


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Oktober 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> is ja nich wie bei armen Leuten hier,aber wenn Du willst kannst für Samstag mein Rad haben,Canyon RC9 in 18 Zoll, na wie wärs?
> Gruß
> Gerd



Jetzt ist es Amtlich!
Ich kann Morgen nicht,muss mal wieder Arbeiten! 
Aber DANKE für das Angebot,hoffe das die Teile für´s Rad bald kommen 
und ich meine Kiste endlich fertig bekomme!

Wünsche Morgen viel Spaß,das Wetter soll ja bombig werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Tom!

Wann sieht man Dich denn mal wieder in Siegburger/Lohmarer/Naafbachtaler-Gefilden?

Grüße!

Peter


----------



## mohlo (10. Oktober 2008)

Jemand Lust, morgen (11.10.08 - 10:00h) ein paar Runden durch die Ville zu drehen?


----------



## Bikercologne83 (10. Oktober 2008)

morgen leider arbeiten, sonntag wäre prima!!! 

gruß


----------



## Conbey (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute!!

Sagt mal...ich schau mich gerade in der Bucht mal nach der ein oder anderen "Erleuchtung" für mein Rad und oder meinen Helm um...
Was würdet bzw. könnt ihr denn da empfehlen??

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## mohlo (11. Oktober 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute!!
> 
> Sagt mal...ich schau mich gerade in der Bucht mal nach der ein oder anderen "Erleuchtung" für mein Rad und oder meinen Helm um...
> Was würdet bzw. könnt ihr denn da empfehlen??



Sigma Power LED Pro


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (12. Oktober 2008)

gucksts du hier:

www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6915/powerled-black-edition-pro-set.html


Preis-Leistung eine Erleuchtung


----------



## Conbey (12. Oktober 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Sigma Power LED Pro



Die hab ich mir auch schon ausgeguckt! 
Eigentlich hab ich vor, mir eine Lampe an den Lenker zu schrauben und eine auf / an den Helm zu basteln! 
Ist doch beides mit der Lampe möglich, oder? 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## mohlo (12. Oktober 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Die hab ich mir auch schon ausgeguckt!
> Eigentlich hab ich vor, mir eine Lampe an den Lenker zu schrauben und eine auf / an den Helm zu basteln!
> Ist doch beides mit der Lampe möglich, oder?
> 
> ...



Ja, geht hiermit: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k491/a8496/helmhalterungsset-fuer-power-led-black.html?mfid=8

Ich würde dann allerdings die Sigma PowerLED am Lenker befestigen und eine *Sigma Karma* am Helm.


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (12. Oktober 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaaa, ich weiss, das Thema ist nicht neu, aber da es bisher noch keine konkreten Vorschläge gibt, dachte ich, ich mach mal nen Knoten drauf.
Und zwar gibt es ja von mehreren Seiten, die Anmerkung, dass die Dienstags-Touren zu spät,zu dunkel,...u.s.w. sind und dass wir deshalb lieber am WE einen festen (?) Termin machen sollten.

Dazu hätte ich folgenden Vorschlag:
wie wäre ein mehr oder weniger fester Termin
*Sonntag 9:30 Uhr am Heider Bergsee*​??

Dann ist man rechtzeitig zum Mittagessen wieder zurück und die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Helligkeit ist hoch  

Wenn der Termin auf Zustimmung trifft, würde ich für die nächsten Wochen Termine reinsetzen 

LG

Katrin


----------



## Conbey (12. Oktober 2008)

Meinen Segen hast Du!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegburg_Cat (12. Oktober 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Meinen Segen hast Du!!!!



Merci vielmals


----------



## Bikercologne83 (12. Oktober 2008)

Meinen Auch!


----------



## Ghosty9 (12. Oktober 2008)

bin auch dafür   wenn da noch Platz bleibt für gemütliche Touren der "Ville-Amazonen"  außerhalb der Ville.

@Katrin: wir sind jetzt drei  fehlen nur noch eine(r) oder zwei...dann ist die Rasselbande komplett.


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (12. Oktober 2008)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> bin auch dafür   wenn da noch Platz bleibt für gemütliche Touren der "Ville-Amazonen"  außerhalb der Ville.
> 
> @Katrin: wir sind jetzt drei  fehlen nur noch eine(r) oder zwei...dann ist die Rasselbande komplett.




also neuer Aufruf: wer will noch Ville-Amazone im Winterpokal werden?????
Ist ein super Team kann ich nur sagen


----------



## Conbey (12. Oktober 2008)

Na Männer...wie schauts, die Amazonen schreien nach Verstärkung!!! 

Also dann mal ran, vielleicht wird ja auch ein Casting durchgeführt, wenn sich mehrere Leute um die freien Plätze streiten!!


----------



## Conbey (12. Oktober 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> Merci vielmals



Gerne gerne!!


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (12. Oktober 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Na Männer...wie schauts, die Amazonen schreien nach Verstärkung!!!
> 
> Also dann mal ran, vielleicht wird ja auch ein Casting durchgeführt, wenn sich mehrere Leute um die freien Plätze streiten!!



Mööööööööööösch, das ist ja mal ne gute Idee 

Wieso sind wir da nicht selbst drauf gekommen ??

Also Jungs, nicht rempeln und immer schön der Reihe nach


----------



## Ghosty9 (12. Oktober 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> Mööööööööööösch, das ist ja mal ne gute Idee
> 
> Wieso sind wir da nicht selbst drauf gekommen ??
> 
> Also Jungs, nicht rempeln und immer schön der Reihe nach



achja und es wird auch auf der ein oder anderen Amazonen-Tour Weihnachtsgebäck geben  
Also wie sieht's aus? 

@Katrin:auf die paar Gramm mehr in meinem 'leichten' Rucksack kommt's dann auch nicht mehr an


----------



## mohlo (13. Oktober 2008)

So, ich habe mich mal für den Termin am *kommenden Sonntag (19.10. - 9:30h)* angemeldet.

Mein Rad geht zwar morgen zur Erstinspektion, sollte allerdings bis Donnerstag wieder bei mir sein.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikercologne83 (13. Oktober 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> So, ich habe mich mal für den Termin am *kommenden Sonntag (19.10. - 9:30h)* angemeldet.
> 
> Gruß
> Markus




Ich mich ebenfalls


----------



## Conbey (13. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch dabei!!


----------



## nafets83 (13. Oktober 2008)

wollte nur sagen dass ich die letzte dienstagsrunde am we auch mal im hellen abgefahren bin! also die kann man sich durchaus mal abspeichern! 
oh sonntags so früh!  na ich werde schauen! 

na ich wollte doch immer schonmal eine amazone auf dem bike sehen! 

lg


----------



## Ghosty9 (13. Oktober 2008)

bin auch dabei  also ich wär auf jeden Fall auch für eine gemütlich-fahr-Gruppe


----------



## nafets83 (13. Oktober 2008)

jetzt ist die begeisterung noch so hoch und am sonntag stehen wieder nur zwei leutchen da


----------



## Conbey (13. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn unsere Amazonen nicht ziehen, weiß ich es auch nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegburg_Cat (13. Oktober 2008)

nafets83 schrieb:


> jetzt ist die begeisterung noch so hoch und am sonntag stehen wieder nur zwei leutchen da



Du bist ja mal ein oller Schwarzseher 
Wollen wir nur hoffen, dass der Wettergott auch schön mitspielt....


----------



## nafets83 (14. Oktober 2008)

nee nee, hoffe doch das ne grosse gruppe zustande kommt! 
ansonsten könnte ich ja auch alleine fahren 

habe ich mich jetzt schon disqualifiziert für die amazonen gruppe??


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (14. Oktober 2008)

nafets83 schrieb:


> habe ich mich jetzt schon disqualifiziert für die amazonen gruppe??



hmmm.... lass mal kurz nachdenken.... ich würde sagen: das war nahe dran  aber bewirb doch einfach mal kurz mit einem schönen... Foto und einer Beschreibung Deiner Fähigkeiten, dann sehen wir mal


----------



## nafets83 (14. Oktober 2008)

oh so richtig mit bewerbungsschreiben und foto und so geschichten! 
na dass ist mir ja doch ein wenig zu viel aufwand!  

zumal ich ja eh nie erkannt werde


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (14. Oktober 2008)

nafets83 schrieb:


> oh so richtig mit bewerbungsschreiben und foto und so geschichten!
> na dass ist mir ja doch ein wenig zu viel aufwand!



naja, vielleicht können wir auch noch mal ne Ausnahme machen 



nafets83 schrieb:


> zumal ich ja eh nie erkannt werde



dafür bräuchte man bzw. frau ja dann das Foto, damit das nicht mehr passiert


----------



## nafets83 (14. Oktober 2008)

ab wann kann man sich denn eigentlich für den WP anmelden??

wußte ja gar nicht das frauen so oberflächlich sind und nur nach dem äußeren gehen 

oh ich glaube wir spamen hier wieder den ganzen thread zu


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (14. Oktober 2008)

nafets83 schrieb:


> ab wann kann man sich denn eigentlich für den WP anmelden??



also eigentlich jetzt schon 



nafets83 schrieb:


> oh ich glaube wir spamen hier wieder den ganzen thread zu



naja, das Wichtigste sollten wir jetzt wohl auch geklärt haben


----------



## nafets83 (14. Oktober 2008)

wo kann ich das denn machen?? link oder sowas? finde den nur vom letzten jahr!


----------



## Ghosty9 (14. Oktober 2008)

trotz fehlender Bewerbungsunterlagen  bist Du nun im Team 'Ville-Amazonen' Hoffe Du hast Dir das vorher gut überlegt


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (14. Oktober 2008)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> trotz fehlender Bewerbungsunterlagen  bist Du nun im Team 'Ville-Amazonen' Hoffe Du hast Dir das vorher gut überlegt



hmm, damit ist das Team dann quasi auch schon voll .... nicht schlecht, Jungs  gut gemacht  dann kann der Winterpokal ja jetzt kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty9 (14. Oktober 2008)

äh genau! Eigentlich komplett, hab da noch zwei Interessenten, wie Du ja weißt


----------



## Conbey (14. Oktober 2008)

Wie voll? 
Ich denke das Team besteht aus 5 Leuten!?


----------



## deman (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätt an sowas auch Interesse 
Jetzt fahr ich aber erstmal in den Wald


----------



## deoteg (15. Oktober 2008)

Fährt heute nachmittag , etwa ab 17:00 Uhr, jemand mit ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde gegen 18:20 am Otto-Maigler-See in die Ville eindringen und mich zur Berrenrather Börde durchschlagen.


----------



## Bikercologne83 (15. Oktober 2008)

deoteg schrieb:


> Fährt heute nachmittag , etwa ab 17:00 Uhr, jemand mit ?
> 
> Gruß
> Derk


 

ich wäre dabei!!!

wann und wo genau?

Heider??

gruß Thorsten


----------



## Bikercologne83 (15. Oktober 2008)

hmmm schade, jetzt weiß ich nicht ob du unterwegs bist derk ;(

aufgrund meiner anfahrt von 30 min und deiner nicht gemachten antwort, bin ich leider dann wohl nicht dabei.

schade.... 

gruß


----------



## nafets83 (15. Oktober 2008)

na das freut mich aber dass ich jetzt im team "ville amazonen" bin!
wollte heute gerade die bewerbungsunterlagen abschicken! 

dann brauch ich das wohl nicht mehr!


----------



## deoteg (15. Oktober 2008)

Bikercologne83 schrieb:


> hmmm schade, jetzt weiß ich nicht ob du unterwegs bist derk ;(
> 
> aufgrund meiner anfahrt von 30 min und deiner nicht gemachten antwort, bin ich leider dann wohl nicht dabei.
> 
> ...



Schade,  ich komme gerade erst aus der Stadt zurück und an meinen PC.

Vielleicht dann am nächsten Mittwoch.
Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikercologne83 (15. Oktober 2008)

geht klar, da hab ich frei 

kannst ja wenn du magst das als festen termin eintragen, vielleicht beteiligt sich ja noch jemand ?! 

gruß


----------



## deoteg (15. Oktober 2008)

Bikercologne83 schrieb:


> geht klar, da hab ich frei
> 
> kannst ja wenn du magst das als festen termin eintragen, vielleicht beteiligt sich ja noch jemand ?!
> 
> gruß



Ach, nach meinen Erfahrungen mit "festen Terminen"  in den letzten Monaten ....   da lasse ich das lieber.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## deman (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich heute ganz gut verfranst, bin an ner Kiesgrube vorbeigekommen, die ich nicht kannte, und dann irgendwann bei nem Gut "soundso" rausgekommen, nach 1,5h hab ich dann doch mal ein paar Fußgänger nach dem Weg gefragt  Hinter der Autobahn war ich wohl noch nicht so oft 

Vielleicht kann man ja bald mal wieder zusammenfahren. (ich hab nur leider kein Licht und fahr auch lieber im Hellen)

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ghosty9 (15. Oktober 2008)

conbey schrieb:


> wie Voll?
> Ich Denke Das Team Besteht Aus 5 Leuten!?



ja, wegen der zwei weiteren Interessenten. Hab aber grad gesehen, es hat bisher keiner mehr angefragt  tsä!



nafets83 schrieb:


> na Das Freut Mich Aber Dass Ich Jetzt Im Team "ville Amazonen" Bin!
> Wollte Heute Gerade Die Bewerbungsunterlagen Abschicken!
> 
> Dann Brauch Ich Das Wohl Nicht Mehr!


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
wie sieht es denn am Freitag Euch aus?

Ihr fahrt doch gerne und viel im 7G?!

WÃ¤re toll, wenn sich noch der ein oder andere sehen lÃ¤sst!

grÃ¼Ãe
sun909

Wir Biker haben die vielleicht letzte Gelegenheit, das kÃ¼nftige Wegekonzept im 7G zu beeinflussen.

Mehr dazu im Anhang. Es findet am Freitag, 17.10. um 15 Uhr ein Orts-Termin mit Mitarbeitern der zustÃ¤ndigen BehÃ¶rde statt. 

Es wÃ¤re hilfreich, wenn dort viele viele Biker Flagge zeigen. Also schaut doch mal, ob ihr am Freitag nicht ein biÃchen frÃ¼her Feierabend machen kÃ¶nnt!!!

Hier der Foreneintrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...rum/showthread.php?p=5168069#post5168069/url]

Hier der Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7237

Zitat aus dem Thread:

Liebe Moutainbiker(innen),
auf das "Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept fÃ¼r das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge" und die beabsichtigte Einrichtung des Nationalparks Siebengebirge wurden hier im Forum als auch in den Ã¼brigen Medien schon oft hingewiesen. 

Nun gilt es! JÃ¶rg (Fungrisu) hat hier und freewheelin_fra in obigem Beitrag auf einen wichtigen Termin hingewiesen. Auch wenn es fast sicher erscheint, dass es fÃ¼r uns Mountainbiker (und auch fÃ¼r andere) zukÃ¼nftig EinschrÃ¤nkungen geben wird, so haben wir doch noch die MÃ¶glichkeit, das dem zugrunde liegende Regelwerk zu beeinflussen und auf das machbar mÃ¶gliche MaÃ zu beschrÃ¤nken â in dem wir an besagtem Termin (Freitag, den 17. Oktober 2008 von 15.00 bis ca. 18.00 Uhr stattfinden) mit unserer PrÃ¤senz Flagge zeigen, demonstrieren, dass wir nicht untÃ¤tig zusehen werden, wie das Mountainbiken â Ã¤hnlich wie im Naturpark Eifel âzukÃ¼nftig auf wenige, unattraktive und ggf. sogar zum GroÃteil asphaltierte Wege beschrÃ¤nkt wird. 

Wir RheinlÃ¤nder haben Erfahrung mit âArsch huh, ZÃ¤ng ussenanderâ. Wo keine Kommunikation und kein Widerstand ist, vermutet man auch keine berechtigten Interessen. Die Einrichtung des Nationalparkes ist noch lÃ¤ngst nicht in trockenen TÃ¼chern, das "Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept fÃ¼r das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge" wird auch von den Ortstermin wie an genanntem Freitag mitgestaltet. Rechts- und sachkundigen Beistand wird uns der ebenfalls anwesende und mit dem Thema vertraute Rechtsreferent der DIMB, Tilmann Kluge, geben.

Es ist leider wie bei anderen bekannten Ereignissen: "Wer jetzt schweigt, schweige fÃ¼r immer!" Die Mountainbiker haben ihre Chance gehabt, spÃ¤tere EinwÃ¤nde gelten nicht.

Wer mÃ¶chte, kann sich hier im LMB eintragen.


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (17. Oktober 2008)

Halli, hallo,

hat jemand Lust, morgen nachmittag gemütlich durch die Ville zu cruisen? Das Wetter soll ja ganz ok werden.
Hab mir so ne Abfahrtszeit zwischen 14-15 Uhr gedacht.
LG

Cat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nafets83 (18. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen!

also ich muss heute leider arbeiten! aber wenn alles gut läuft bin ich um 13 uhr da raus! würde dann eher gegen 15 uhr sagen! wenn das recht ist!
eine kleine einfahrrunde für morgen! 

lg


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (18. Oktober 2008)

nafets83 schrieb:


> guten morgen!
> 
> also ich muss heute leider arbeiten! aber wenn alles gut läuft bin ich um 13 uhr da raus! würde dann eher gegen 15 uhr sagen! wenn das recht ist!
> eine kleine einfahrrunde für morgen!
> ...



Hi Du,
15 Uhr ist von mir aus ok, ich setz mal nen Termin rein,
LG

Katrin


----------



## nafets83 (18. Oktober 2008)

hallo, bin unerwartet demotiviert schon von der arbeit wieder da! 

können auch 14 uhr sagen! dann haben wir vielleuicht noch etwas mehr sonne!


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (18. Oktober 2008)

nafets83 schrieb:


> hallo, bin unerwartet demotiviert schon von der arbeit wieder da!
> 
> können auch 14 uhr sagen! dann haben wir vielleuicht noch etwas mehr sonne!



können wir uns auf 14:30 Uhr einigen?
Markus würde evtl. auch noch mitfahren, der kann aber erst später,
LG

Katrin


----------



## nafets83 (18. Oktober 2008)

welcher markus denn?
ja können uns auf 14.30 einigen! ist ok!


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (18. Oktober 2008)

nafets83 schrieb:


> welcher markus denn?



siehste dann 




nafets83 schrieb:


> ja können uns auf 14.30 einigen! ist ok!



Markus kann jetzt doch schon um 14:00... ich ändere den Termin auch gleich wieder... sorry für das Hickhack


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi Jungs,

war ne coole Tour heute mit Euch und hatte den Namen "Explorer-Tour" redlich verdient 
Danke natürlich auch an die beiden hervorragenden Guides (ich mein natürlich die Navis ), die uns trotz zwischenzeitlicher Planlosigkeit wieder auf den richtigen Weg zurück geführt haben.
Und jaaaaaaaaaaa, Stefan, ich hab den Heider Bergsee tatsächlich auch ohne Navigator gefunden. Die ganzen verbliebenen 100 m  
Dann freu ich mich schon auf morgen in neuer Frische


----------



## Ommer (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,

gehts morgen zügig oder kann ein Trödler auch mitfahren?


Gruß 
Achim


----------



## Conbey (18. Oktober 2008)

Mensch Ommer, 

die Frage stellt sich doch gar nicht!! Das Tempo wird entsprechend angepasst, so das jeder mitfahren kann!!!  

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Ommer (18. Oktober 2008)

Das ist fein

Wo ist denn der Parkplatz, am Ende der Grubenstr. oder an der Willy-Brandt-Str. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube Willy Brandt Str. !!

Aber ohne Gewähr!!


----------



## redrace (18. Oktober 2008)

HUHU
Ich wäre ja gerne mit Frau mal vorbei gekommen!! Aber 09:30 Uhr ist defenitiv zu früh! Frühstücken, dem Hund seinen Auslauf geben und dann noch nach Brühl das funktioniert nicht. Schade. Aber vielleicht kann der Termin ja in naher zukunft mal überarbeitet werden!

Grüße aus Wesseling


----------



## Ommer (18. Oktober 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ich glaube Willy Brandt Str. !!
> 
> Aber ohne Gewähr!!



Vielen Dank, Markus!

Leider kann ich doch nicht kommen.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## nafets83 (19. Oktober 2008)

na dann bin ich heute mal der erste der hier was zur sonntagstour sagt!
also ich fand es sehr gut! vielleicht etabliert sich der termin ja vielleicht ein wenig variabel in der zeit aber ansonsten fand ich gut!

stefan


----------



## Conbey (19. Oktober 2008)

Gut war es schon, dass stimmt wohl! Allerdings tut mir, nach der Tour gestern und heute, ganz schön der Hintern weh! 

Aber noch viel blöder ist, dass wir Verluste auf der Tour heute hatten! 

Jungs, dass muss beim nächsten mal besser werden!!!


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (19. Oktober 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Aber noch viel blöder ist, dass wir Verluste auf der Tour heute hatten!



so würd ich das nicht sehen: wir hatten zwei Gruppen: eine 6-Mann-starke Schnellness- und eine 1-Frau-starke Wellnessgruppe. 

Übrigens suche ich für die nächsten Ausflüge noch Verstärkung für die zweite Gruppe  Aber vielleicht ist bis dahin Serenas Küche fertig, dann ist alles wieder im Lot.

Was ich noch anmerken wollte: im Herbst sieht gibt es in der Ville jede Menge unbekannte Wege - das kann noch heiter werden 


LG

die einsame Ville-Amazone


----------



## deman (19. Oktober 2008)

Bei der 2. Gruppe schließ ich mich gern an, habs heute morgen leider 30min zu spät gelesen, Denn ich hatte Zeit und Lust  Naja dann bin ich allein gefahren.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (19. Oktober 2008)

hmm, habs mir anders überlegt.... vielleicht kommt an der Stelle noch mal ein Comment


----------



## Conbey (19. Oktober 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> hmm, habs mir anders überlegt.... vielleicht kommt an der Stelle noch mal ein Comment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (20. Oktober 2008)

@Kathrin: Ehrlich gesagt habe ich Dich am Sonntag gar nicht "schreien" gehört  man hätte sicherlich das Tempo vorne drosseln können. 

Schade auf einmal warst Du verschwunden?!


----------



## mohlo (20. Oktober 2008)

Wo ist eigentlich TOM? Hat der zwischenzeitlich sein neues Winterrad zusammengezimmert?


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (20. Oktober 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> @Kathrin: Ehrlich gesagt habe ich Dich am Sonntag gar nicht "schreien" gehört  man hätte sicherlich das Tempo vorne drosseln können.
> 
> Schade auf einmal warst Du verschwunden?!



Hätt ich die Puste dafür gehabt, hätt ich das doch glatt gemacht


----------



## nafets83 (20. Oktober 2008)

stimmt das habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen dass es natürlich schade war dass wir verluste erlitten haben!

hoffe du bist gut nach hause gekommen!


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Oktober 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich TOM? Hat der zwischenzeitlich sein neues Winterrad zusammengezimmert?



Ich bin noch dabei,habe momentan kaum zeit und auch nicht die lust 
Aber ich wollte pünktlich zum Winterpokal wieder angreifen!!!

Besteht bei den Ville Bikern noch interesse an einem zusätzlichen WP-Team?
Oder sind die Ville Amazonen die einzigen die sich in der kalten Jahreszeit aufs Bike trauen???

Markus(Mohlo),
Gerd?,
Marco?,
Lorenz?,
Klaus?,

Habt ihr interesse an nem Team??


----------



## otbest (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Michael und ich komme aus Kerpen. 
Lese seit knapp 3 Monaten kontinuierlich immer wieder mit
und habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen auch mal was zu sagen. :-D

In dem Ville-Thread besprecht ihr immer wieder einzelne Touren. 
Warum plant ihr das nicht über Last-Minute-Biking? Oder entgeht mir da
andauernd etwas? 

Ich würde gerne mal eine Tour mit euch machen. Wetter ist mir ziemlich egal. Ich bin ein Fan von verausgabendem Fahren und ständiger Verbesserung der Technik. 

Freue mich über rege Gespräche und schöne Touren (auch im Winter).

MfG

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegburg_Cat (21. Oktober 2008)

otbest schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein Name ist Michael und ich komme aus Kerpen.
> Lese seit knapp 3 Monaten kontinuierlich immer wieder mit
> ...



Hi Micha,

tja, dann würd ich mal sagen: herzlich willkommen 
Der Grund, wieso wir uns im Thread absprechen, ist ziemlich einfach: dort können alle gleich mitlesen, wenn noch über die Uhrzeit diskutiert wird und man muss nicht ewig mit PNs hin- und herschreiben.
Allerdings setzen wir dann die Termine schon ins LMB, wenn wir uns mal geeinigt haben und auch noch "Andere" mitnehmen wollen 

Tja, wenn Du vor hast, im Winter richtig loszulegen, kannst Du Dich ja gleich mal für Tom's Team im Winterpokal bewerben.... das allerdings noch nen Team-Namen braucht, oder? 

dann mal viel Spass und vielleicht bis demnächst,

Katrin


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (21. Oktober 2008)

So, nachdem es ja einige Stimmen gab, dass der Termin um 9:30 Uhr für Sonntag morgen doch zu früh ist, hier noch mal die Möglichkeit sich einzubringen:

Wer würde, wann am liebsten in welcher Gruppe ("Wellness" oder "Schnellness") starten? Vielleicht regelt sich die Geschichte so am einfachsten 
Ich würde als Start für die Wellness-Gruppe 10 Uhr vorschlagen, aber ich lasse mich da gern überstimmen.

Also, ran an die Tastatur, bis morgen abend hätte ich gern Feedback und würde dann mal nen Termin (oder zwei) reinsetzen. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bis zum Sonntag wieder besser.

Bis denne,

Katrin (ohne 'h'  )


----------



## Uplooser (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich hab zwar lang nichts mehr geschrieben, war allerdings letzten Sonntag einer aus der schnelleren Truppe, zumindest auf den Forstautobahnen.
Mir passt der 9.30 Uhr-termin schon, hab nämlich Familie und der Sonntag ist noch nicht ganz im Eimer. Wenn es Leute gibt die früher starten, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (21. Oktober 2008)

.... weiss jemand zufälligerweise, wo man in Brühl, mal sein Fahrrad sauber machen kann? Waschstrasse oder ähnliches?
Bin heut mal wieder für die mangelnde Pflege meines Bikes gerügt worden


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Waschstrasse und Hochdruckreiniger haben nix mit Radpflege, aber viel mit dem Willen zur Zerstörung des Bikes gemeinsam.

Zur Radpflege benötigst du einen Eimer warmes Wasser mit Geschirrspüler, einen Schwamm, evtl. eine Bürste, noch mehr klares Wasser, etwas Gabelöl und ein hochwertiges Kettenöl/wachs/fett oder Kombipräparat.


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (21. Oktober 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Zur Radpflege benötigst du einen Eimer warmes Wasser mit Geschirrspüler, einen Schwamm, evtl. eine Bürste, noch mehr klares Wasser, etwas Gabelöl und ein hochwertiges Kettenöl/wachs/fett oder Kombipräparat.



tja, den Teil hab ich hinter mir, sogar mit Wattestäbchen und WD40 hab ich versucht, den Dreck aus den Ritzeln zu bekommen, nur leider knirscht der Sand immer noch überall. Gibts dazu noch irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## joscho (21. Oktober 2008)

Welch Glück wenn man eine Waschanlage kennt, wo man auch mit geringem Druck arbeiten kann (z.B. Widdersdorfer/Oskar-Jäger)


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> tja, den Teil hab ich hinter mir, sogar mit Wattestäbchen und WD40 hab ich versucht, den Dreck aus den Ritzeln zu bekommen, nur leider knirscht der Sand immer noch überall. Gibts dazu noch irgendwelche Ideen?



Kurbel langsam drehen, Wasser über Zahnkranz schütten. WD40 hat da nix verloren, kriecht im Zweifelsfall unter die Dichtungen, schwemmt Dreck mit ein und entfettet.


----------



## Ghosty9 (21. Oktober 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> So, nachdem es ja einige Stimmen gab, dass der Termin um 9:30 Uhr für Sonntag morgen doch zu früh ist, hier noch mal die Möglichkeit sich einzubringen:
> 
> Wer würde, wann am liebsten in welcher Gruppe ("Wellness" oder "Schnellness") starten? Vielleicht regelt sich die Geschichte so am einfachsten
> Ich würde als Start für die Wellness-Gruppe 10 Uhr vorschlagen, aber ich lasse mich da gern überstimmen.
> ...



also ich finde 10:00 Uhr - Wellness (=langsam) genau richtig  Muß ja noch Anfahrt (auch langsam) einplanen. Später aber eher nicht wegen der Rückfahrt


----------



## deman (22. Oktober 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> So, nachdem es ja einige Stimmen gab, dass der Termin um 9:30 Uhr für Sonntag morgen doch zu früh ist, hier noch mal die Möglichkeit sich einzubringen:
> 
> Wer würde, wann am liebsten in welcher Gruppe ("Wellness" oder "Schnellness") starten? Vielleicht regelt sich die Geschichte so am einfachsten
> Ich würde als Start für die Wellness-Gruppe 10 Uhr vorschlagen, aber ich lasse mich da gern überstimmen.
> ...



Huhu,

ich hab am WE leider Nachtschicht (sogar ne Stunde länger als sonst *kotz*), deswegen ist mir die Uhrzeit viiiiiiel zu früh.
Aber momentan bin ich eh nicht so auf dem Damm, ich glaube da schleicht sich langsam einen Erkältung an, deswegen wird das dieses WE wahrscheinlich eh nix.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Oktober 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> Tja, wenn Du vor hast, im Winter richtig loszulegen, kannst Du Dich ja gleich mal für Tom's Team im Winterpokal bewerben.... das allerdings noch nen Team-Namen braucht, oder?




Namen...hmmm,ich dachte so an Amazonen Jäger oder sowas 

Aber bis jetzt hat ja noch niemand Interesse bekundet damit sich ein zweites Ville Team lohnen würde 


Also starte ich einen zweiten Aufruf!!!!

Gerd,
Markus,
Marco,
Klaus,
und jeder andere der noch in der Ville fährt und nicht eine der Amazonen ist 

Wer macht mit?????????


----------



## Vertexto (22. Oktober 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Namen...hmmm,ich dachte so an Amazonen Jäger oder sowas
> 
> Aber bis jetzt hat ja noch niemand Interesse bekundet damit sich ein zweites Ville Team lohnen würde
> 
> ...



Hi Tom,
Danke für die Anfrage, aber Du weist doch wie ich zum Winter Pokal stehe:kotz:
Das soll natürlich kein Entscheidungskriterium für die anderen sein.
LG Gerd


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (22. Oktober 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Namen...hmmm,ich dachte so an Amazonen Jäger oder sowas



ich hab was Besseres: wie wärs mit Tom(b) Raider?? 
tja, aber erst mal noch ein paar Mitstreiter und den Weg wieder aufs Bike finden


----------



## nafets83 (22. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin auch mit sonntag um 10 uhr zufrieden!
allerdings muss ich mein bike erstmal wieder in schuss bringen meine federung verliert luft und ich bekomm da keine neue luft rein!


----------



## Mack_21 (22. Oktober 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> .... weiss jemand zufälligerweise, wo man in Brühl, mal sein Fahrrad sauber machen kann? Waschstrasse oder ähnliches?
> Bin heut mal wieder für die mangelnde Pflege meines Bikes gerügt worden



 wie bitte katrin??? bikes waschen???  was soll das denn? waschen tut man nur rennräder...  wenn die matchschicht dick genug ist, fällt die doch von alleine ab...  und wenn dann schön mit handarbeit, schwamm und wassereimer und nicht mit waschstraße... obwohl, das sehe bestimmt lustig aus und du wärst auch sauber... 



Ghosty9 schrieb:


> also ich finde 10:00 Uhr - Wellness (=langsam) genau richtig



mal sehen, wenn es bei mir zeitlich klappt werde ich am sonntag mal bei der tour teilnehmen... quasie als abschiedstour


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Oktober 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> Danke für die Anfrage, aber Du weist doch wie ich zum Winter Pokal stehe:kotz:



Stimmt ja  hatte ich ganz vergessen!!
Naja,mach ich dieses Jahr eben auch nix...

Aber Gerd,was hälst du davon wenn wir unseren eigenen Pokal machen

WINTER-EXTREM-COUCHING

 Das wäre mal ne entspannte Disziplin


----------



## deoteg (23. Oktober 2008)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> ......
> 
> mal sehen, wenn es bei mir zeitlich klappt werde ich am sonntag mal bei der tour teilnehmen... quasie als abschiedstour



Jetzt sieh aber mal zu, dass es klappt  !!!  Deine " ab in den Süden" -  Verabschiedungstour am Sonntag (mit meiner Beteiligung ) solltest Du nicht verpassen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Mack_21 (23. Oktober 2008)

deoteg schrieb:


> Jetzt sieh aber mal zu, dass es klappt  !!!  Deine " ab in den Süden" -  Verabschiedungstour am Sonntag (mit meiner Beteiligung ) solltest Du nicht verpassen.
> 
> Gruß
> Derk



hmm na nun setzt du mich ja mächtig unter druck...  nun muss ich ja quasie mitfahren 

wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei!!! mal sehn, vielleicht kommt achim ja auch mal aus seinen bergen in die ville


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (23. Oktober 2008)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> wie bitte katrin??? bikes waschen???  was soll das denn? waschen tut man nur rennräder...



so hab ich das ja auch bisher gehandhabt. Das Problem ist, wenn man die Kette immer wieder nachfettet und das Fett irgendwann mit dem Dreck eine dauerhafte Verbindung eingeht, geht irgendwann nix mehr 



Mack_21 schrieb:


> wenn die matchschicht dick genug ist, fällt die doch von alleine ab...  und wenn dann schön mit handarbeit, schwamm und wassereimer und nicht mit waschstraße...



hab ich ja gemacht und seit heute bin ich auch stolze Besitzerin einer echten Fahrradritzelputz-Zahnbürste... jetzt muss ich mich nur noch mit dem Motivationsproblem rumschlagen 



Mack_21 schrieb:


> obwohl, das sehe bestimmt lustig aus und du wärst auch sauber...



das hört sich so an, als wär ich das sonst nicht.... 



Mack_21 schrieb:


> mal sehen, wenn es bei mir zeitlich klappt werde ich am sonntag mal bei der tour teilnehmen... quasie als abschiedstour



wieso denn Abschiedstour? aber bei den Sprüchen weiß ich ja auch nicht, ob ich Dich überhaupt mitnehmen würde 

Übrigens ist die Tour jetzt offiziell ausgeschrieben, man(n) oder frau kann sich also ab jetzt eintragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mack_21 (23. Oktober 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> das hört sich so an, als wär ich das sonst nicht....



na was du schon wieder zwischen den zeilen liest... *kopfschüttel* tze... aber wenn dein bike nach ner tour dreckelisch iss, dann wirst du das wohl zwangsweise auch sein... gemäß murphy's law


----------



## Ghosty9 (23. Oktober 2008)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die Tour jetzt offiziell ausgeschrieben, man(n) oder frau kann sich also ab jetzt eintragen.



frau (Ville-Amazone) hat sich grad eingetragen  Freu mich schon auf die Tour und auf Euch alle  
...achsoja und schön langsam, bin ja schon wieder zwei Wochen nicht gefahren


----------



## Ghosty9 (23. Oktober 2008)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> hmm na nun setzt du mich ja mächtig unter druck...  nun muss ich ja quasie mitfahren
> wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei!!!



 genau fahr mit!!


----------



## deoteg (24. Oktober 2008)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> genau fahr mit!!



und nicht vergessen, am Samstag den Wecker - richtig - umzustellen auf Winterzeit


----------



## deman (24. Oktober 2008)

deoteg schrieb:


> und nicht vergessen, am Samstag den Wecker - richtig - umzustellen auf Winterzeit



Danke das du mich nochmal dran erinnerst *grrr*
Ich hab Nachtschicht d.h. eine Stunde länger arbeiten und ich hasse die Nachtschicht eh schon


----------



## nafets83 (24. Oktober 2008)

so also bin auch am start wenn es nicht regnet!

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegburg_Cat (24. Oktober 2008)

das hat nicht zu regnen 

aber das mit der Zeitumstellung war ein guter Tipp, Danke, Derk!!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Oktober 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Danke das du mich nochmal dran erinnerst *grrr*
> Ich hab Nachtschicht d.h. *eine Stunde länger arbeiten *und ich hasse die Nachtschicht eh schon


Da bist du nicht der einzige


----------



## Loehr (24. Oktober 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich bin noch dabei,habe momentan kaum zeit und auch nicht die lust
> Aber ich wollte pünktlich zum Winterpokal wieder angreifen!!!
> 
> Besteht bei den Ville Bikern noch interesse an einem zusätzlichen WP-Team?
> ...


Hallo Tom,
schön das Du an mich gedacht hast, aber ich mache im Winter lieber bei "Volkswanderungen" im 7Gb mit.
Wir sehen uns morgen
Lorenz


----------



## deman (25. Oktober 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht der einzige



Ich ruf dir morgen so um 3Uhr mal an, dann können wir die Stunde sinnvoll nutzen 

Gruß von 500m weiter südlich 
Carsten


----------



## deoteg (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich trage mich mal vorsichtshalber aus.

Wenn die Wetterpropheten Recht behalten,  wird´s morgen grausig im Gelände witterungs- und und dadurch bodenbeschaffungsbedingt.

Den mutigen Teilnehmern der Tour wünsche ich jedoch viel Spass.


Derk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. Oktober 2008)

deoteg schrieb:


> Ich trage mich mal vorsichtshalber aus.
> 
> Wenn die Wetterpropheten Recht behalten,  wird´s morgen grausig im Gelände witterungs- und und dadurch bodenbeschaffungsbedingt.
> 
> ...



die Bodenbeschaffenheit war schon heute morgen durchaus fragwürdig. Dafür sind die Trails rund um den Dinnendahl wieder durchgängig frei befahrbar.


----------



## deoteg (25. Oktober 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> ....Dafür sind die Trails rund um den Dinnendahl wieder durchgängig frei befahrbar.



Ist damit auch der bisher kyrillbedingt baumstammbelegte Weg südlich des Dinnendahlsees gemeint  ?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. Oktober 2008)

deoteg schrieb:


> Ist damit auch der bisher kyrillbedingt baumstammbelegte Weg südlich des Dinnendahlsees gemeint  ?


Yep. Freie Trails für freie Biker. Das war übrigens nicht Kyrill sondern ein harmloser Sturm ohne eigenen Namen lange nach Kyrill. Allerdings wurde dieser Weg jetzt stellenweise grob geschottert, richtig grob. Dafür hat wahrscheinlich ein gestörter Jagdberechtigter den jenseits des Moddergrabens verlaufenen Parallelweg auf der Hochebene Richtung B265 tatsächlich unpassierbar gemacht. Allerdings steht auch der Förster unter Verdacht, den entlastend für den Jäger ist die Tatsache, dass er da mit seinem SUV definitv auch nicht mehr durchkommt und darauf legen die Sportsleute doch viel Wert.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (25. Oktober 2008)

beim winterpokal bin ich dabei


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (26. Oktober 2008)

war ne super Tour heute!!! mit vielen Überraschungsgästen 
Hat mich gefreut, Euch heute alle zu sehen und vielen Dank, Gerd, fürs Guiden 
Dann noch nen schönen Sonntag und bis demnächst 
LG

Katrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty9 (26. Oktober 2008)

mir hat's auch gut gefallen, sehr schöne Tour  danke an den Guide oder eher die Guides  und viele nette Mitfahrer, gut dass wir noch bis 10 gewartet hatten 

bis bald

Serena


----------



## mohlo (26. Oktober 2008)

Mir hat es auch super gefallen - tolle Truppe, bestes Wetter (passend zu meiner kurzen Hose ) und angenehmes Tempo...

Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## deoteg (26. Oktober 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> ....und angenehmes Tempo...



Na ja -  das  stimmte zumindest zeitweilig dann, wenn den Damen erlaubt war, vorne  zu fahren.

Ansonsten stimme ich in den Jubelchor der Vorredner voll ein .

Derk


----------



## nafets83 (26. Oktober 2008)

hallo,

ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach hause gekommen!
kann mich auch nur anschliessen fand es eine gelungene tour! 
hat alles gestimmt!
Nächsten sonntag auf ein neues!

stefan


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi Markus,

ist die Di-Abend Termin gestorben ??

Jrooß us Eggeb
Gerd


----------



## mohlo (27. Oktober 2008)

schwarzfahrerx4 schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> ist die Di-Abend Termin gestorben ??
> 
> ...



Im Moment liegt die "auf Eis". Dies liegt daran, dass

1. Das Wetter mehr schlecht als Recht ist, und
2. Durch die Umstellung auf Winterzeit es für manch einen zu dunkel ist.


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (27. Oktober 2008)

Schade !!!  

Sonntags fahren wir ja seit "Jahren" :

www. mtb-walberberg.de

... da kommt für uns ein neuer parallel Treff natürlich nicht in Frage 

Und Nightride-Süchtige gibt es in der Ville nicht 

... wird ja dann wohl ein schwacher Auftritt beim WP  

Jrooß us Eggeb

Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi Villeaner,
ja, hat sich doch gelohnt das ich nochmal vor der Arbeit zum Heider gekommen bin.
Das war eine schöne Wellnestour am Sonntagmorgen mit netten Mitfahrern.
Leider kann ich am nächsten Sonntag nicht, da bin ich 3000Km weiter Südlich im Urlaub.
Euch aber viel spaß.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## BulliOlli (28. Oktober 2008)

Da muss ich mich (etwas verspätet) bzgl. der Sonntagstour auch noch melden: Schöne Tour (mal ne neue Gegend), nette Leute und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt.

Na Katrin, den Rest-Sonntag wie geplant auf der Couch verbracht? 
Ich war nachmittags noch in der Wahner Heide - allerdings ohne Bike.

Ne schööne Jrooß von der anderen Rheinseite

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (29. Oktober 2008)

ich muss erstmal meine schwäbischen stopper ans bike frößeln....


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
es gibt einen neuen Sonntag-Fahrtermin (der letzte Auftakt zum Winterpokal).
Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob ich am Sonntag fit sein werde, aber ich dachte, so als Ansporn, setz ich mal nen Termin rein und letzte Woche waren ja mehr als genug Leute da.
Also, ich wünsch schon mal viel Spass und vielleicht schaff ichs ja auch noch *g*


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (30. Oktober 2008)

Und bevor ichs vergesse:

Happy Birthday @Conbey!!!! ​
und feier schön !!


----------



## deman (31. Oktober 2008)

Huhu Katrin,

hab mich mal für Sonntag morgen angemeldet für die Wellness-Gruppe 
Ich kann aber nur 2h. Vielleicht bring ich noch nen Kumpel mit.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ghosty9 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo [email protected],

auch von mir (nachträglich) alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag!!!









viele Grüße

Serena


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (2. November 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Huhu Katrin,
> 
> hab mich mal für Sonntag morgen angemeldet für die Wellness-Gruppe
> Ich kann aber nur 2h. Vielleicht bring ich noch nen Kumpel mit.
> ...



Moin Allerseits,
also ich bin erst mal raus für die Tour heute. Ich werd vielleicht heut nachmittag noch ein bisschen seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr gemütlich durch die Ville-Cruisen, wenn Wetter und Schädel mitspielen 
Ich wünsch jedenfalls allen viel Spass allen, die sich heute morgen durch den Wald quälen 

Übrigens bin ich auch nächsten beiden Wochenenden nicht da. Da müsste also mal jemand anderes die Organisation übernehmen.

So, ich werde jetzt erst mal noch ein wenig an der Matratze horchen.
Euch allen nen schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (2. November 2008)

So... ich war heute nachmittag von 13:00h bis 16:00h in der Ville unterwegs. 50km, habe aber keinen von Euch gesehen.


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (2. November 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> So... ich war heute nachmittag von 13:00h bis 16:00h in der Ville unterwegs. 50km, habe aber keinen von Euch gesehen.



hmm, ich war auch unterwegs von 14-16 Uhr (n bisschen weniger Kilomenter *g*) hab dich aber auch nicht gesehen, wahrscheinlich warst Du zu schnell


----------



## Conbey (2. November 2008)

Ja vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!! 

Und bis zu nächsten Tour!!


----------



## snacky (3. November 2008)

Hi ihr Villebiker,
ich würde auch liebendgern mit euch zusammen die Ville unsicher machen.
Wäre toll wenn mir einer sagen könnte wann ihr immer fahrt.


MFG
AleX


----------



## deman (3. November 2008)

Hi Alex,

die Termine sind immer bei "Last Minute Biking" (oben rechts unter der Werbung) angegeben. Relativ regelmäßig sind Fahrten am Dienstag Abend und Sonntag Vormittag (glaub ich^^).
Ich pers. fahre durch meinen Schichtdienst öfters mal vor- oder nachmittags von Brühl aus. Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammenfahren (falls ich dir nicht zu langsam bin  ).

Gruß Carsten


----------



## deman (4. November 2008)

Nach meiner Tour gestern bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, mir vielleicht für die dunkle und nasse Jahreszeit doch mal Schutzbleche anzuschaffen. Ich war von oben bis unter braun gesprenkelt und zwar vorne und hinten.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k168/a750/x-blade-shockblade-im-set-mtb.html
Sind die ok? Oder könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch andere empfehlen?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. November 2008)

Moin Carsten,

wie H&S ja auch schon angegeben hat,es sind die Testsieger 
Schnelle Montage und halbwegs guter schutz....Ganz ohne sprenkler wirst du aber auch mit denen nicht aus dem Wald kommen 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Poison_Girl (6. November 2008)

Hallo Villleaner,

ich bin auch total neu hier und suche nette Jungs und Mädels mit denen ich die Wälder hier unsicher machen kann 
Besonders mag ich auch Keks- und Kuchen-Fahrten 

Viele Grüße,

Poison-Girl


----------



## hardcoreidiot (6. November 2008)

so , heute meine neuen bremsen bekommen .... werd die morgen dranschrauben und stehe ab dem wochenende wieder zur verfügung ... aber sonntag bin ich zu fertig um morgens oder vormittags ne tour zu fahren ... samstag wäre ok .          dienstag bin ich auf jeden fall dabei ......

gruß klaus      

ach ja , und wie stehts mit dem winterpokal , schon ne gruppe gegründet ?


----------



## Fusel Wusel (6. November 2008)

Ich glaub, ich muss mich am Wochenende auch mal euren Touren anschließen, sofern ich fit bin 
Unter der Woche wohne und studiere ich in Aachen. Gestern bin ich mit der Mountainbike-Gruppe vom Uni-Sport losgefahren. Alter Schwede, solche Trails bietet die Ville entweder nicht, oder ich hab sie bisher nie gefunden 
Allein die Höhenmeter, die man hier sammeln kann 

Also wenn es am Wochenende einen Termin gibt, werde ich zusehen, dabei zu sein!
Ansonsten bin ich am Wochenende für alle Touren zu haben. Auch bei völliger Dunkelheit  Falls mal jemand einen Mitfahrer sucht, mal melden. Bin Wochenends in Erftstadt, also flott überall in der Ville


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (7. November 2008)

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust auf ne Runde am Sonntag-Nachmittag?
So ab 14Uhr?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## otbest (7. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wäre schön wenn es noch jemand eine Tour morgen früh anbieten würde. 

MfG

Michael


----------



## mohlo (7. November 2008)

otbest schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wäre schön wenn es noch jemand eine Tour morgen früh anbieten würde.
> 
> ...



Evtl. werde ich morgen gegen 10:00 ein Runde drehen. Wer hat denn noch Interesse daran teilzunehmen?


----------



## deman (7. November 2008)

Ich hab am WE Frühschicht, bei mir gehts imemr erst so ab 14Uhr 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (7. November 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Ich hab am WE Frühschicht, bei mir gehts imemr erst so ab 14Uhr
> 
> Gruß Carsten



vielleicht wär ich am So. auch dabei, allerdings erst so gegen 15:30


----------



## nafets83 (7. November 2008)

würde mich auch eher dann auf sonntag einlassen!


----------



## Vertexto (8. November 2008)

Hi Leute,
bin wieder da und würd gern am Sonntag Vormittag ne Runde drehen.
Am liebsten so gegen 10 oder halb 11, jemand interesse dann stze ich einen Termin ins LMB.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## deman (8. November 2008)

Also ich werde nachher noch ne Runde drehen, fahre um 14Uhr am Parkplatz am Heiderbergsee los, falls jemand Lust hat mitzufahren, warte ich da gern (schaue kurz vorher nochmal hier rein.)


@Siegburg_Cat:
Katrin setzt du für Sonntag 15.30Uhr ne Tour ins LMB? Ich wär dabei 
Ädit: Wobei ich grad gesehen hab, das das Wetter ja nicht soo toll werden soll 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Uplooser (8. November 2008)

Da ich Familie habe, die mich auch ab und zu sehen will (glaub ich jedenfalls).
fahr ich morgen schon ganz früh ne Runde. Also wer Lust hat mich zu sehen oder sogar mit mir fahren will, kann Laut geben.
Achja, unter früh versteh ich ca. 8.00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (9. November 2008)

Also hier in Wesseling regnets seit ner halben Stunde, mal sehen wie´s sich entwickelt, aber ich hab für heute wenig Hoffnung.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Uplooser (9. November 2008)

Ich habs dann doch sein lassen, als ich aufstehen wollte regnete und stürmte es doch heftig. Naja gestern war ich schon 5,5 Stunden auf dem Rad, das waren schon ne Menge punkte.
Bis nächste Woche


----------



## hardcoreidiot (9. November 2008)

mein bike ist wieder fit ...gibts dienstag ne tour ? 


und wie is das mit nem team fürn winterpokal ? ich hab keine ahnung davon ^^


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. November 2008)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> und wie is das mit nem team fürn winterpokal ? ich hab keine ahnung davon ^^




Moin,
wenn du interesse hast können wir ja noch ein Team bilden!
Deman-Carsten hat auch noch Interesse bekundet!
Dann wären wir schon mal zu dritt,habe ja noch hoffnung das der Mohlo - Markus auch lust hat  mitzumachen!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## deman (10. November 2008)

Ich hab auch immernoch Interesse^^

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. November 2008)

Dann lass uns mal einfach ein Team gründen,
namensvorschläge bitte...

zb.Ville Nachzügler
oder doch Amazonen Jäger  

schlag mal was vor....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (11. November 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ville Nachzügler



Find ich gut, oder vielleicht "Die Ville Strampler"


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. November 2008)

Ich hab bei nem Strampler ein anderes Bild im Kopf  


Für weitere vorschläge bin ich offen.....


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (11. November 2008)

Hi Tom,

ihr seit aber spät dran....

Da ja keine Reaktionen auf meine Anfrage zur WP-TEAMbildung
kamen, hab ich mich bei Mitstreitern vom diesjährigen Alpen-X
angeschlossen:

BERGABUNDGERADEAUSFAHRER  ( momentan PL. 95  )

... sind ganz gut im Rennen   

Jrooß us Eggeb
Jerd


----------



## deoteg (12. November 2008)

Fährt heute nachmittag jemand mit ?
Ich wollte so gegen 15:00 Uhr losfahren und vor der Dunkelheit wieder daheim sein.
Gruß
Derk


----------



## hardcoreidiot (12. November 2008)

joah ,her mit dem team

ka namen .... ville desperados  .... ka xD


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. November 2008)

Auch nicht schlecht....

Carsten was hälst davon,sollten ja langsam mal loslegen sonst ist der WP bald vorbei


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. November 2008)

Habt ihr denn schon Punkte zum Eintragen?


----------



## deman (13. November 2008)

Ville Desperados find ich gut. nehmen wir^^

Wer macht den Captain und erstellt das Team? Tom?


----------



## Ommer (14. November 2008)

Ihr seid spät dran, am 17.11. ist Anmeldeschluß!

Es sind scheinbar noch einige Startplätze hier frei.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## deman (15. November 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Ihr seid spät dran, am 17.11. ist Anmeldeschluß!
> 
> Es sind scheinbar noch einige Startplätze hier frei.
> 
> ...



Sind ja noch 2 Tage bis dahin^^
Ich schreib Tom mal ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (16. November 2008)

Da Tom sich noch nicht gemeldet hat, hab ich das Team jetzt mal erstellt.





BITTE meldet euch da an, denn ich weiß nicht wie man einläd^^
TOM, hardcoreidiot, Mohlo? und ? (ein Platz ist noch frei denke ich)


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. November 2008)

Hallo carsten,
hate die letzten Tage Netz Probleme!!
Hab mich aber angemeldet,musst mich nur noch aufnehmen!!
Dann rollen wir das Feld mal von hinten auf  

Hab sogar schon genug zum Eintragen,war bis jetzt schon gut 5 Stunden laufen,aber nächste Woche kommt mein Dämpfer,dann gehts wider auf´s Bike!!!!


----------



## deman (16. November 2008)

Ok, dann sind wir schonmal zu 3.

Wer will noch??? Heute ist Anmeldeschluss!!!


----------



## Uplooser (16. November 2008)

Nabend,
ich fahre auch in der Ville, heute 4 Stunden, bin aber eigentlich aus der Rennradfraktion und im Rennradforum auch im Winterpokal. 
Ich denk mal ich darf in beiden Foren Punkte eintragen.
Also, wenn ihr wollt?
Ich bring auch schon mal mehr als 100 Punkte mit.


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. November 2008)

Es ist ja nicht zwingend das man MTB fährt!
Ich war bis jetzt bloß laufen  
Also ich hätte keine Einwände dagegen!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (16. November 2008)

war das heute ein scheisswetter ........ heute radzufahren war die schlechteste idee die ich seit langem hatte ....  aber gut , wenigstens wieder punkte xD


----------



## deman (16. November 2008)

Gut, dann sind wir jetzt zu 4.
Ich geh mal ins Bett, hab morgen Frühschicht *gähn*


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (18. November 2008)

So, liebe Winterpokal-Sportler und Keks-Liebhaber,

ich hab mal fürs WE zwei Touren reingesetzt; anscheinend kriegt Ihr Euch ja sonst nicht organisiert 

Evtl. bringt Serena ja auch ihre berühmt berüchtigten Lach-Kekse mit , dann hoffe ich mal auf zahlreiches Erscheinen. 
An der Uhrzeit kann auf Wunsch auch noch was gedreht werden


----------



## Ghosty9 (19. November 2008)

Hallihallo!

ich wär auf jeden Fall bei einer dabei. Obwohl im Anbetracht des kollektiven Punkte sammelns müßte ich bei beiden mitfahren..uff! Also ich hab mich ma' für Samstag eingetragen, Uhrzeit is genau richtig 
Ich übernehme gern die gemütliche Gruppe. @Katrin habe noch den Track von letzten Sonntag. Dann kann ich ja diesmal ab Walberberg nach Haus rollen 
Bringe auch paar Kekse mit, diesmal im Plastik-Beutel. Für Nicht-Ville-Amazonen: es handelt sich hier um profane Weihnachtsplätzchen, deren Verzehr jedoch bei allen Amazonen allgemeine Heiterkeit und schwere Beine auslösten 

also dann bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegburg_Cat (20. November 2008)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> @Katrin habe noch den Track von letzten Sonntag. Dann kann ich ja diesmal ab Walberberg nach Haus rollen



Wo seid Ihr denn am Sonntag gefahren?
Ich würde ja immer noch gern die letzte Tour von Gerd noch mal nachfahren, nachdem das letztes Mal nur fast geklappt hat . 
Hat einer von Euch die aufgezeichnet, Serena oder Stefan???

Oder Gerd muss einfach noch mal mitkommen 

Ich hoffe, Ihr seid alle winterfest, sonst gibts am Sonntag neue Rekruten für die Schneemann-Staffel  Falls Brühl bis dahin eingeschneit oder weggeweht ist, fallen die Touren übrigens aus


----------



## Ghosty9 (20. November 2008)

ich meine Sonntag vor zwei Wochen 

Ja habe ich auch aufgezeichnet. Da muß ich dann mal gucken, wo ich dann gut nach Walberberg abbiegen kann, will ja mit dem Rädchen anreisen


----------



## nafets83 (20. November 2008)

hallo!

also ich habe mich mal für samstag eingetragen wäre aber auch für sonntag nicht abgeneigt! war jetzt schließlich 1 1/2 wochen nicht mehr auf dem rad! 
kommt auf die wetterlage drauf an!
ich habe den track aufgezeichnet müsste ich nochmal raussuchen!


----------



## deman (20. November 2008)

Ich hab mir leider bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt ne kleine Erkältung zugelegt und fall am WE aus.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (21. November 2008)

Dann haben wir ja morgen sogar zwei GPS-Guides, das kann ja nur super werden 

Ich hoffe nur, dass das Wetter auch mitspielt. Falls es zu schlecht wird (Regen, Schnee, Sturm), sag ich die Tour bis 12:30 ab.

@Demon: dann mal gute Besserung!! mal sehen, ob wir uns diesen Winter mal noch irgendwann über den Weg fahren


----------



## deoteg (22. November 2008)

Am Wochenende bin ich nicht dabei, auch wenn es nicht regnet, nicht schneit oder nicht stürmt.

Die Wege werden noch so aufgeweicht und morastig sein,  dass es für solche mit meiner Statur - schließlich bin ich nicht so ein Fliegengewicht wie Serena pp - wohl keinen Spass macht. 
Einen solchen Eindruck hatte ich schon gestern in meinem Heimatrevier auf den eigentlich gut ausgebauten Parkwegen des Foboga / Grüngürtel gewonnen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty9 (22. November 2008)

Morgen zusammen 
noch sieht's ja gut aus...obwohl es ja noch scneien soll...

@Stefan: falls Du den Track von Gerds-Tour noch hast, kannst Du ihn mir bitte zusenden? 

 hab den Track wohl aus Versehen mal nicht gespeichert...


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (22. November 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits 

Der Wind hat nachgelassen, es schneit - wunderschöööööön.... also, ich fahre auf alle Fälle (los), bei Bedarf können wir die Tour ja jederzeit verkürzen 

Aufgrund von wettertechnischen und anderen Gründen wird die Tour auf 12:30 Uhr vorverlegt, falls noch jemand spontan dazukommen möchte und keine Angst vor Schnee und Matsch hat


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. November 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Ich hab mir leider bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt ne kleine Erkältung zugelegt und fall am WE aus.
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Gute besserung!!
Werde ab Heute mit dem Punkte sammeln auf dem Bike anfangen!!!
Gleich "Schaltungseinstellungs-Fahrt" und ab Morgen jeden Tag mim Rad zur Arbeit(wenns nicht schüttet,bin ja doch ein weichei  ),wenn ich gaaanz langsam bin schaff ich 3-4 Punkte am Tag!

Dann hoffe ich mal das wir bald mal wieder gemeinsam durch die Ville "cruisen"

Grüße
Tom


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. November 2008)

Sodele,alles klappt und funktioniert!
Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch das der Schnee bis Morgen Früh liegen bleibt und ich die erste Schnee Tour zur Arbeit machen kann!!
Denke ich werd mich jetzt auch am Wochenede wieder einklinken,bis dann.......


Ach so,mir ist Heute in der Ville ne Gruppe von ca.12-15 Bikern entgegen gekommen von denen ich keins der teils vermummten Gesichter kannte,oder hab ich wen nicht erkannt??????(Einer war mit nem Crosser dabei!)


----------



## deman (24. November 2008)

Hab auch schon ein paarmal andere Mountainbikegruppen in der Ville getroffen, teilsweise mit alten Starr-Rahmen und geilen 80er-Neon-Klamotten.

Hab aber auch keine Ahnung wo die herkamen.


----------



## Mack_21 (26. November 2008)

hmmm das hat man nun davon, wenn man aus der ferne in den threads der alten heimat mitliest... biken im schnee, hm daran ist hier in münchen im moment noch nicht zu denken. haben nämlich noch keinen 
vermisse die ville und unsere gemeinsamen touren hier bei den batzies schon ein wenig... also dann, grüßt mir die trails  und habt viel spaß 
und grüße an alle (die mich noch kennen)


----------



## Uplooser (30. November 2008)

Bin heute morgen nicht aus dem Bett gekommen, Wetter war zu schlecht.
Könnte mir vorstellen heute nachmittag zu fahren. 
Also wenn jemand Lust hat, kurz posten oder 0174 3173360.


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Dezember 2008)

Hätte wohl vorher nochmal reinschauen sollen!War auch erst Nachmittags so gegen drei unterwegs,nach dem Regen!
Aber vielleicht is man sich unbekannt sogar begegnet,waren einige "matschige" Biker im Wald unterwegs!


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (1. Dezember 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hätte wohl vorher nochmal reinschauen sollen!War auch erst Nachmittags so gegen drei unterwegs,nach dem Regen!
> Aber vielleicht is man sich unbekannt sogar begegnet,waren einige "matschige" Biker im Wald unterwegs!



Hmm, da  hätt man sich ja glatt übern Weg fahren können.... allerdings hab ich eigentlich überhaupt keine Biker im Wald gesehen - auch keine matschigen... allerdings bin ich gegen 17:30 noch einem Läufer mit lustigem Blinklicht begegnet, sonst hab ich dann aber auch nicht mehr viel gesehen 
Freu ich mich auf den Frühling *seufz*


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich war überwiegend im Revier hinterm Birkhof unterwegs,also eher richtung Bornheim!
Hab versucht den ein oder anderen Trail wiederzufinden,was auch gelungen ist,so ganz ohne Navi  
Und in dem teil vom Wald brauchte ich mehr als 2 Hände um Biker zu zählen,war zwar nicht viel los aber für das mistwetter doch passabel!
Ob die alle beim WP mitmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegburg_Cat (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Freunde der sonntäglichen Quälerei 

ich habe für morgen 10 Uhr mal wieder eine Sonntagmorgen-Ville-Cruise-Punkte-Sammel-(evtl.Kekse???)-Tour reingesetzt.

Dieses Mal wäre ich sehr froh, wenn sich jemand zum Guiden bereit erklären würde, sonst gibts (mal wieder) meine Lieblingsrunde 

Ansonsten sollte man über Schutzbleche verfügen oder schlammbeständig sein, momentan sind alle Wege ziemlich aufgeweicht.
In diesem Sinne hoffe ich auf einige Mutige 

Cat


----------



## nafets83 (6. Dezember 2008)

oh es leben ja hier noch welche!

werde wohl aber morgen nicht dabei sein!

oh nein die guten winterpokalpunkte die da für mich flöten gehen!


----------



## Ghosty9 (7. Dezember 2008)

n'Abend zusammen

...oder äh...Morgen! ich wär, vorbeh. der Niederschlagsmenge, auch dabei. Track kann ich mitbringen, kennst Du aber eh schon. Die schöne Tour von letztens habe ich ja nicht mehr...

@Stefan: Du hast ja noch den Track  bitte send mir den mal zu 

 ganz lieben Dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (7. Dezember 2008)

Moin allerseits und welcome back von der Sonntags-Tour.

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Gerd, der uns mal ganz neuen Matsch gezeigt (am Schluss irgendwo am Knappsack-Werk) und mir eine kostenlose Licht-Beratung zukommen lassen hat und an Serena für die wie immer leckeren Kekse 

Wenn ich dann demnächst mit einer "richtigen" Lampe ausgestattet bin, sollen auch die allwöchentlichen Feierabend-Touren (dienstags?) wiederbelebt werden. 
Startzeit wird voraussichtlich zwischen 17-18Uhr sein.

Interesse, Vorschläge, Einwände dazu, bitte nach dem Piep :



*PIEP*​


@NAFETS: ich hoffe, du machst die verlorenen Punkte nächste Woche wieder gut


----------



## Ghosty9 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallihallo,

auch von mir ein Dankeschön an Gerd für die interessante Tour 

Danke auch für das Keks-Kompliment 

Jau, ich wär dabei


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. Dezember 2008)

Dienstags Abend Touren hört sich klasse an!
Warte auch nur noch auf´s Licht 

War Gestern in der Eifel und bin von Kelberg los,eine Runde um den Ring gefahren!
War teilweise Matschig,dann gefrohren bis zur geschlossenen Schneedecke(Hohe8) alles dabei!

Vielleicht bis nächsten Sonnteag...bis dann!


----------



## Vertexto (8. Dezember 2008)

Danke noch an die zwei mutigen Amazonen fürs begleiten durch die doch recht feuchte Ville.
Mal sehen wie lang mein Antriebsstrang noch durchhält bei dem Wetter
dann sehen wir uns bald wieder.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Dezember 2008)

Na klasse,da is man mal nicht in der Gegend und schon fährt der Gerd alleine mit den Mädels!
Wann bist denn mal wieder in der Ville unterwegs(Wochenende!)
Mein Rad is mittlerweile fertig und ich hab mal wieder lust mich von dir durch die Ville jagen zu lassen 
Aber langsam,der Fahrtwind kühlt ja sonst zu sehr aus 

Und was ist eigendlich mit dem Rest meines WP Teams,Deman....Hardcoreidiot.... seit ihr in den Winterschlaf verfallen oder was???
Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter,nur die falsche Kleidung...hab ich mal gehört


----------



## Uplooser (10. Dezember 2008)

Mich meinst Du wohl nicht, oder?
Ich mache meine Punkte, gleich trag ich noch nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nafets83 (10. Dezember 2008)

@katrin
ja ich muss unbedingt punkten ihr seid mir ja schon sehr auf den fersen!

hoffe dass ich am sonntag oder am samstag dabei bin!

habe auch freitag und montag frei also von daher könnte ich da auch ne kleine runde fahren!

@serena ja muss dir den track mal schicken ich vergesse das immer! 
aber liegt bestimmt bei dir dann unterm baum als weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## deman (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich werd mich hoffentlich auch bald mal wieder anschließen können. Hab letzte Woche meine Abschlußprüfung von der Abendschule hinter mich gebracht und vorher ein wenig geübt. Jetzt hab ich aber auch wieder ein paar Kilo mehr die abtrainiert werden wollen.
Nur leider find ich das Wetter momentan nicht besonders einladend, werd wohl heut mal wieder ins Fitnessstudio gehen und mal sehen was man da noch so machen kann.

Gruß


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. Dezember 2008)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Mich meinst Du wohl nicht, oder?
> Ich mache meine Punkte, gleich trag ich noch nach.



Neee,ich versuche mit allen mitteln an dir dran zu bleiben,habe momentan aber leider auch nicht die Zeit um noch mehr zu biken!
Bin ja froh das ich es zur Arbeit immer schaffe und mich so langsam an die stechende Kälte gewöhnet habe!(Morgens um 4:30!)

Werde die erste Januar Woche ordentlich zum biken kommen,bin da auf Malle....muss bis dahin noch was fitter werden!

@Carsten:Vielleicht können wir ja am Wochenende gemeinsam ne ruhige Tour machen,wenn dir das Wetter dann passt


----------



## deman (11. Dezember 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> @Carsten:Vielleicht können wir ja am Wochenende gemeinsam ne ruhige Tour machen,wenn dir das Wetter dann passt



Hi Tom!

Ja gern. Samstag irgendwann zwischen 9-16Uhr würde mir gut passen (wenns nicht grad regnet). Dir auch?
Abends hab ich dann Weihnachtsfeier mit den Arbeitskollegen und das ist dann auch der Grund warum ich Sonntags eher nicht verfügbar sein werde 
Vielleicht möchte sich ja auch noch jemand anders anschließen zu ner lockeren Runde durch die Ville?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## bbsunny (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leuz!
Allein fahn is langweilig...daher würd es mich freuen, mal mit ein paar Gleichgesinnten ne Runde durch die Ville zu drehen...
Vor etichen Jahren (traue mich gar nicht die zweistellige Zahl zu schreiben) habe ich die Ville schon oft genug mit dem MTB durchforstet...dann kam das Auto...
Jetzt will ich wieder!!! Also ab aufs Bike, das geht auch bei miesem Wetter...
Ich hoffe bei einer der nächsten Touren findet sich mal ein Platz für einen Newbie...ich muss aber erstmal wieder ein wenig Kondition aufbauen...hab die letzten Monate (fast Jahre) so gut wie nix mehr gemacht...
Würd mich freuen...


----------



## Ghosty9 (11. Dezember 2008)

nafets83 schrieb:


> @katrin
> habe auch freitag und montag frei also von daher könnte ich da auch ne kleine runde fahren!
> 
> @serena ja muss dir den track mal schicken ich vergesse das immer!
> aber liegt bestimmt bei dir dann unterm baum als weihnachtsgeschenk



sehr schön, sehr schön ,hauptsache Du denkst bis Weinachten dran 
Habe übrigens zur Zeit auch Urlaub. Sollen wir MOntag morgens eine Runde drehen?

An die anderen Amazonen und Amazonen-Freunde  Wie sieht es mit Samstag vormitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (12. Dezember 2008)

bbsunny schrieb:


> Hi Leuz!
> Allein fahn is langweilig...daher würd es mich freuen, mal mit ein paar Gleichgesinnten ne Runde durch die Ville zu drehen...
> Vor etichen Jahren (traue mich gar nicht die zweistellige Zahl zu schreiben) habe ich die Ville schon oft genug mit dem MTB durchforstet...dann kam das Auto...
> Jetzt will ich wieder!!! Also ab aufs Bike, das geht auch bei miesem Wetter...
> ...



Platz ist bei uns immer und für jeden^^
Du bist auch bestimmt nicht der einzige der was an seiner Kondition tun will (ich z.b. auch^^)
Einige Touren werden auch etwas schneller gefahren, aber das steht dann normalerweise auch dabei 
Könntest dich ja z.b. am Samstag anschließen wenn die Tour zustande kommt.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. Dezember 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Hi Tom!
> 
> Ja gern. Samstag irgendwann zwischen 9-16Uhr würde mir gut passen (wenns nicht grad regnet). Dir auch?
> Abends hab ich dann Weihnachtsfeier mit den Arbeitskollegen
> ...




Moin Carsten

Samstag muss ich leider bis ca.12 Uhr Arbeiten,von 5 an.
Da wollte ich mich Nachmittags nochmal aufs Ohr legen,bin Abends auch auf ner Weihnachtsfeier!
Werde aber eher Sonntags fahren,hatte nicht vor mich sinnlos zu besaufen da ich mit dem Auto fahre!
Aber wir werden es bestimmt mal wieder schaffen zusammen ne Runde zu drehen!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Vertexto (12. Dezember 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Na klasse,da is man mal nicht in der Gegend und schon fährt der Gerd alleine mit den Mädels!
> Wann bist denn mal wieder in der Ville unterwegs(Wochenende!)
> Mein Rad is mittlerweile fertig und ich hab mal wieder lust mich von dir durch die Ville jagen zu lassen
> Aber langsam,der Fahrtwind kühlt ja sonst zu sehr aus
> ...



Hi Tom,
ja sorry, war ne spontan Endscheidung aber Du warst am Ring du Schufft ohne einen Termin ,das ist gemein, da wäre ich auch gerne mit gekommen.
Aber der Winter ist ja leider noch seeeeeehr lang da wird sich schon noch was finden.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. Dezember 2008)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> ja sorry, war ne spontan Endscheidung aber Du warst am Ring du Schufft ohne einen Termin ,das ist gemein, da wäre ich auch gerne mit gekommen.
> Aber der Winter ist ja leider noch seeeeeehr lang da wird sich schon noch was finden.
> Grüße
> Gerd



Naja,
ich hatte es mir auch verdient!!!
Hatte Samstags bei meinen Nichten den Animateur gemacht und bin dann gleich bis Sonntags bei denen geblieben!
Aber Kelberg als Startort für ne Ringumrundung werde ich mir mal merken,zumindest wenns danach wieder vom Schwesterchen lecker Essen gibt 
Könnte man auch im Sommer mal machen,mit anschließendem Grillen,mein Schwager fährt auch wieder!Und der könnte bestimmt ein paar von den Locals überreden mal was neues zu zeigen!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## bbsunny (12. Dezember 2008)

Wann plant Ihr Samstag zu starten? 

Hab auch noch Betriebsfeier abends...da muss ich mich ja noch ein wenig hübsch machen...


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich könnte jetzt evtl. doch am Samstag!!!!!
Aber so früh wie möglich,heißt bei mir(Arbeitsbedingt)ab 10 Uhr bis max.13 Uhr!!

@deman
@bbsunny
@rest....

Wann könnt ihr???
Langsam und gaaanz gemütlich,wie gesagt,der Fahrtwind ist echt fies


----------



## bbsunny (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich könnte so gegen 12:00 frühestens...


----------



## Ghosty9 (12. Dezember 2008)

10 Uhr ist genau richtig. Aber bitte schön langsam!  
Irgendwann mittag oder nachmittag muß ich noch mein Auto aus der Werkstatt holen.


----------



## deman (12. Dezember 2008)

10Uhr wär für mich auch super.

10Uhr am P am Heiderbergsee?


@bbsunny: sry, am Samstag heißts je früher desto besser


----------



## bbsunny (12. Dezember 2008)

kein problem - wie lange fahrt ihr denn ungefähr? 3 stunden? 

vielleicht passt es doch mit 10:00, nachher weiß ich mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (12. Dezember 2008)

ja, ich denke mal so 2h (max 3h)


----------



## bbsunny (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich seh mal wie es klappt, ansonsten beim nächsten Mal, die nächsten freien Tage kommen ja bald... 

Falls es klappt: Der Parkplatz am Daberger Hof?


----------



## deman (13. Dezember 2008)

Genau, oben an der Verlängerung vom Daberger Hof. Parkplatz am Campingplatz.

Wer kommt denn jetzt alles um 10Uhr dahin?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ghosty9 (13. Dezember 2008)

ich bin doch nicht dabei. Kann meinen Wagen doch schon früher abholen... Drehe vllt. jetzt gleich oder später eine Runde.

Gruß

Serena

...wo ist denn da ein Campingplatz?


----------



## deman (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss für heute leider auch absagen, ich glaub ich hab mir ne Magen-Darm von meiner Frau eingefangen. Sorry!


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (13. Dezember 2008)

@deman: dann mal gute Besserung!!

@ghosty: hey, ich werd so gegen 14-14:30 starten, falls Dir das nicht zu spät ist, können wir ja zusammen fahren. Bis dahin ist hoffentlich auch das Wetter besser.


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (13. Dezember 2008)

Morgen gibts wieder ne Sonntagmorgen-Tour 
Dieses Mal 10:30 Uhr für alle, die auch mal ein bisschen länger schlafen wollen


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe eure Sonntagstour war so gut wie meine!!
Ich hab Heute Morgen mal reingeschaut und gesehen das du und Gerd um 10:30 am Heider gestartet seid!
Aber das war dann doch definitif zu früh für mich,mein Kopf wollte noch nicht so ganz,bin ein wenig abgestürzt auf der Weihnachtsfeier!
Aber jetzt is der Quatsch rum und ab sofort bin ich bei Wochenend Touren wieder dabei!

war doch herrliches Wetter Heute,kalt,aber sehhhr schön!Bin so gegen eins gestartet und bin viele,breite,trockene Wege gefahren,genau das richtige um den Schädel wieder klar zu bekommen


----------



## bbsunny (15. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ich werd' dann mal nach der Feierei mit einsteigen - die erste üble habe ich hinter mir, Betriebsfeier am Samstag...

Sind Weihnachten kleine Töurchen - Türchen - Tourchen...wie schreibt man das...geplant?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Dezember 2008)

Gute Idee!!
Am ersten Weihnachtstag hätte ich was Zeit Vormittags ne Runde zu drehen,die ersten Pfunde von Heiligabend wieder runterstrampeln!!

Also ich würd sagen Türchen 

Ham wir hier ein Rechtschreibgenie unter uns???

Und wie schauts nächstes Wochenende aus,hab ab Freitag frei,wenn da jemand lust hat was gemütlich zu fahren....


----------



## bbsunny (15. Dezember 2008)

1. Weihnachtstag hört sich gut an, gerne ne frühe Runde...

Türchen - ich mache jeden Tag eines auf, aber nur bis zum 24ten - also Türchen am 25ten geht dann nicht... 

Wochenende ist denkbar schlecht, Weihnachtsfeier und Geburtstagsfeier (nicht der eigene) im Doppelpack...


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. Dezember 2008)

Wie schaut es mit ner lockeren Runde Freitag oder Samstag aus?
Jemand lust was gemütlich durch die Ville zu cruisen???
Aussichten sind zwar nicht sooo dolle,aber immerhin wirds wärmer


----------



## hardcoreidiot (18. Dezember 2008)

alter , ist mir zu matschig zu kalt und zu glatt ....


----------



## Uplooser (18. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem ich die letzte Woche unter Motivationsverlust gelitten habe, hat mich mein Arzt heute per OP 2 Wochen ausser Gefecht gesetzt.
Ich trag gleich die letzten Punkte nach, dann habt ihr die Möglichkeit mich zu überholen.
Also ab in die Ville.


----------



## deman (22. Dezember 2008)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit Montag mittags/früh-nachmittags oder Dienstag vormittags/mittags ne Runde ab Brühl(oder Umgebung) zu drehen?
Lockeres Tempo!
Vorrausgesetzt es regnet nicht?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Dezember 2008)

Wenn dann könnt ich Morgen so kurz nach 14 Uhr!Käme dann gleich nach der Arbeit!!!!
Heute ist schlecht,da hab ich noch zu viel vor....


----------



## deman (22. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, da muss ich heut nachmittag nochmal meine Frau fragen ob ich morgen um 14Uhr raus darf zum spielen 
Ich schreib dir dann noch ne PN

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Dezember 2008)

Brauchst deine Frau nicht fragen!!
Die Arbeit macht mir grad nen Strich durch die Rechnung,fange Morgen ne Stunde später an und bin erst um 15 Uhr raus 
So langsam kotzt es mich an....wir schaffen es wohl nie zusammen Punkte einzufahren


----------



## bbsunny (22. Dezember 2008)

Wie schautz bei Euch aus mit 1. Weihnachtstag - gibt's jemanden der startet?

Oder ein kleines Ründchen am Heiligmorgen?


----------



## deman (22. Dezember 2008)

Also ich muss an Weihnachten "leider" arbeiten und danach gehts bald in den Urlaub^^
Da gehen höchstens noch einzelne Tage zwischendurch.


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Dezember 2008)

bbsunny schrieb:


> Wie schautz bei Euch aus mit 1. Weihnachtstag - gibt's jemanden der startet?
> 
> Oder ein kleines Ründchen am Heiligmorgen?



Wäre am 1 Weihnachtstag dabei,mir würd´s am besten Vormittags passen!
Wie schauts bei dir aus??


----------



## bbsunny (23. Dezember 2008)

1. Weihnachtstag vormittag wäre prima. Uhrzeit - 11:00? Oder früher?

Ich muss nur mal schauen wie ich zum Treffpunkt komme, meine Freundin nimmt mein Auto - würde evtl. Zug nehmen (aus Hürth).


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Dezember 2008)

11 Uhr ist klasse!
Von Hürth aus willst du den Zug nehmen???
Das is doch Quatsch,fahr einfach die Luxenburgerstr. nach Brühl und wir treffen uns dann am Bleibtreusee!
Vielleicht mag sich ja noch jemand anschließen der seinem Weihnachtsspeck keine Chance geben mag


----------



## otbest (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wäre auch mit dabei.

Schaue morgen noch mal vorbei wann ihr euch wo genau treffen wollt.

Grüße


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

wie Ihr vielleicht schon gesehen habt, gibts am 13./14.März nächsten Jahres den Open MTB Gran Canaria (nähere Infos unter:  Open MTB Gran Canaria).
Ich überlege momentan, ob ich mir die Kurzstrecke (38 km, 1200hm) antun soll.
Gibt es jemanden unter Euch Unterschrockenen, der /die sich vorstellen könnte, mitzutrainieren, mitzufahren und ein bisschen (1 Woche) Urlaub zu machen?
Dann würde auch die ganze Punktesammlerei für den Winterpokal noch nen wirklichen Anreiz bekommen  und gemeinsam macht so ne Geschichte doch auch einfach mehr Spass. 
Allerdings wären dann natürlich am Wochenende auch vermehrt Ausflüge in "bergreicheres" Gebiet Pflicht.

Also, wie schauts aus? Meldet Euch schnell, bevor mich die Motivation wieder verlässt 

LG

Cat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbsunny (23. Dezember 2008)

Bleibtreu-See ist noch besser - direkt am Parkplatz an der Lux? 

Naja, ein paar Kilometer nur von mir aus...bis dahin sind dann meine untrainierten Muskeln ein wenig warm...

Wetter soll auch mitspielen, zwar kühl, aber trocken...war heute schon mal ne Runde durch den Hürther Wald, ziemlich schlammig und matschig...


----------



## deman (24. Dezember 2008)

@Cat: Ich werd dann in 2 Wochen schonmal das Gelände da unten für dich unter die Lupe nehmen 



Wie siehts denn so am nächsten WE aus? Jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## nafets83 (24. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein paar ruhige und besinnliche Tage im Kreise eurer Familie/Freunde!

lg Stefan


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Dezember 2008)

otbest schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wäre auch mit dabei.
> 
> ...





Na dann würde ich sagen  11:00 Uhr am Bleibtreusee Parkplatz,
können ja gleich am ersten auf der linken Seite den Treffpunkt machen!!

Also,
otbest,
bbsunny
und meinereiner,dann wären wir zumindest schonmal zu dritt!!

Werd´s mal ins LMB eintragen!!

Dann mal ein frohes Fest und bis Morgen!!


----------



## Vertexto (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Ville Biker,
ich wünsche euch und allen die mich kennen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.
Schöne Grüße
Gerd


----------



## hardcoreidiot (25. Dezember 2008)

joah , ich glaub da komm ich mit ... 11 uhr bleibtreusee ?  dann muss ich ja langsam pennen gehen ....


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Dezember 2008)

bin wieder raus,hab gestern wegen den Rauchern am offenem Fenster gesessen und nun nen steifen Hals.Nach rechts bekomm ich den Kopf gedreht aber nicht nach links.Sorry

Allen noch ein paar schöne Feiertage


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (25. Dezember 2008)

deman schrieb:


> @Cat: Ich werd dann in 2 Wochen schonmal das Gelände da unten für dich unter die Lupe nehmen



Oh ja, das ist eine hervorragende Idee 
Mach das mal, ich erwarte einen detaillierten Bericht


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche Euch allen natürlich auch noch schöne ruhige und erholsame Feiertage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegburg_Cat (25. Dezember 2008)

Heute möchte ich von meiner Trainings- und Fototour durch den Lemberg Wald bei Schwäbisch Hall berichten (damit Ihr nicht denkt, ich würd hier nur auf der faulen Haut liegen  ):
Los ging es Chez Zieglers mit der ersten Überraschung: beim Einbiegen auf die Startgerade wurde im Garten gegenüber ein alter Bekannter aus meiner langjährigen Football-Zuschauer-Karriere beim Rauchen auf der Terrasse erwischt (seit wann wohnt der denn da???). Nach diesem furiosen Start ging es weiter durch das wie ausgestorben daliegende Industriegebiet West, über die Stuttgarter Strasse. Vorbei am Waldfriedhof Richtung Rinnen. Nach dem Sportplatz ging es links in den Wald rein Richtung Seen, wo im Sommer die Reiher immer wohnen. War aber heute bei der Kälte (ca.-1°C) keiner zu Hause. Dort gab es die ersten Fotos; außerdem latsche ein alter Mitabiturient mit ein paar Leuten vorbei (wen man an Weihnachten alles so im Wald trifft....). Dann ging es in einer Schleife wieder zurück Richtung Sportplatz, wobei mich der Jogger am Berg dieses Mal NICHT überholte (das ist ein Insider, auf den ich an dieser Stelle nicht näher eingehen möchte), wobei mich die indirekte Schaltung des Ersatz-Trainingsgerätes bei einer zügigen Fahrweise nicht gerade unterstützte.
Am Sportplatz angekommen, ging es über die Rinnener Strasser rüber zu den anderen Teichen (rechts der Rinnener Strasse). Auch dort gab es dank der Wetterlage wieder schöne Motive für die Hobby-Fotografin; außerdem war eine mittelschwere technische Passage (Schotter mit handgroßen Steinen) zu bewältigen. Dank der Drift- und Rollbewegungen des Trainingsgerätes wurden Gleichgewichtssinn und Geschicklichkeit in hohem Maße trainiert. Da anscheinend einige neue Wege angelegt worden waren, war auch der Orientierungssinn gefordert, aber dank der stets verlässlichen weiblichen Intuition wurde der malerische Höhepunkt meines Ausflugs auf den Punkt getroffen und angefahren: die Breite Eiche, die natürlich aus ausgiebig fotografisch festgehalten wurde.
Dann ging es vorbei am Angelteich und den Dauergärten ("sollen wohl Schrebergärten sein, aber den Begriff hab ich vorher auch noch nie gehört"); entlang der Breiteichstrasse (vorbei am Reithof, den Tennishallen (gibts die eigentlich noch?), dem SSV-Gelände; vorbei an Heimbach; wieder zurück in die heimatliche gute Stube, wo auch schon das Essen (Riesen-Flugenten mit Kartoffelsalat und Rotkohl) dampfend auf dem Tisch stand (schön wärs, dann würde ich aber jetzt hier nicht diesen Bericht schreiben ;-) ) und der entstandene Kalorienbedarf auf der Stelle gedeckt wurde.
Am Ende der Tour standen 10,7 km auf dem Tacho und eine Stunde Fahrzeit, wobei das benutzte Trainingsgerät  berücksichtigt werden sollte: Modell des Fahrzeugs: Peugeot Milano, City Bike, mit einer hervorragend eingestellten indirekten (5x Drücken = Einmal schalten - vielleicht) Schaltung Minus 3,5 (die unteren drei, vier Gänge braucht eh kein Mensch); vorbildlich gepflegter Kette (dieses Rostbraun hat doch was), weich eingestellten Bremsen (ein Bremsweg von 10 m ist doch vollkommen ausreichend), ergonomischer Sitzhaltung (seeeeeeeeeeeehr aufrecht = rückenschonend) und dank schmaler, Slick-Reifen 1A-Straßenlage, was den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Fahrt im Gelände marginal erhöhte.

Die Beweisfotos werden online gestellt, sobald sich ein entsprechendes Kabel irgendwo findet 
In diesem Sinne fröhliche Feiertage und guten Hunger 
Cat


----------



## bbsunny (25. Dezember 2008)

mmmh...entweder waren heute noch alle weihnachtsfaul, oder ich stand am falschen parkplatz...egal, war trotzdem ne nette trainingseinlage...nächstes mal muss ich dann konditionell mal nicht die rote laterne tragen...

frohes fest euch allen...da die zeit knapp wird (family & co) wird's erst was mit mir wieder im neuen jahr...also auch einen guten rutsch...


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und besinnliche Festtage


----------



## deman (26. Dezember 2008)

Danke lieber Sveni, ich komm gleich runter und bedank mich nochmal persönlich, stell schonmal ne Pepsilight kalt^^

Ich wünsche natürlich auch allen Anderen frohe Weihnachten und alles Gute


----------



## mahatma (28. Dezember 2008)

Bitte passt in nächster Zeit auf, wenn ihr durch die Ville fahrt, es finden Panzermanöver statt!


----------



## Uplooser (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab lange überlegt, was ich dazu schreiben will.
Das Rad ist Geschmackssache. Aber die Decals finde ich absolut *******.
Ich denk mal, Du bist politisch nur halbwegs auf der Höhe, sonst würdest Du Dir keine Fascho-Kram-Nachbildungen aus dem 2. Weltkrieg ans Rad kleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (29. Dezember 2008)

Das dachte ich mir auch gerade. Sicherlich ist hier keiner für die Taten, die vor über 60 Jahren stattgefunden haben, verantwortlich. Dennoch finde ich es mehr als fragwürdig, sich eine Plakette eines Generalfeldmarschalls aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg ans Rad zu kleben  oder zumindest dies hier so öffentlich zur Schau zu stellen.

Ansonsten: Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig erkennen konnte ist ja nur die Plakette vom Rommel ne Nachbildung vom 2.Weltkrieg.Die anderen Decals sind,wenn mich nicht alles täuscht,alle noch aktuell bei der Bundeswehr in gebrauch.
Ich halte mich da mal weiter raus,nur noch eins....das Rad ist echt ne imposante Erscheinung


----------



## otbest (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

da das Wetter zur Zeit wirklich genial ist, würde ich gerne morgen früh eine Tour machen. Wer hat Lust sich gegen 11:00 - 11:15 am Otto-Maigler-See zu treffen?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## mahatma (29. Dezember 2008)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Ich hab lange überlegt, was ich dazu schreiben will.
> Das Rad ist Geschmackssache. Aber die Decals finde ich absolut *******.
> Ich denk mal, Du bist politisch nur halbwegs auf der Höhe, sonst würdest Du Dir keine Fascho-Kram-Nachbildungen aus dem 2. Weltkrieg ans Rad kleben.




Immer wieder toll und irgendwie lustig, wenn Leute anfangen rumzubellen, ehe sie sich informieren.
Uplooser, ich kenne dich nicht und will hier nicht vorschnell urteilen, aber du solltest dringend die Lücken in deinem erschreckenden Halbwissen füllen, ehe du das Wort "Fascho" in den Mund nimmst.

Nur mal zur allgemeinen Information:
An diesem bike ist nichts dran, was in irgendeiner Form verboten oder anrüchig wäre.
Die Kreuze sind Balkenkreuze, wie sie auf jedem Fahrzeug der Bundeswehr zu finden sind. Die Kreuze im WK II waren rechtwinklig!

Rommel war in das Attentat vom 20. Juli 1944 auf Adolf Hitler verwickelt und wurde im Anschluss auf Geheiß des Führers zum Selbstmord gezwungen. Seine Grabstätte, die im übrigen mit demselben Eisernen Kreuz geschmückt ist, kann man auf dem Friedhof von Herrlingen besuchen.
Im Übrigen wurden nach ihm ein Lenkwaffen-Zerstörer und eine Kaserne der Bundeswehr benannt.
Erwin Rommel ist über seinen Tod hinaus auch im Ausland von ehemaligen Kriegsgegnern hoch verehrt!
So what?
Ich habe mich bei Erwin Rommel für dessen Gedenkmünze entschieden, weil der Beiname "Wüstenfuchs", zum Äußeren des bikes passt.
Eine "Fascho-Kram-Nachbildung" aus dem 2. Weltkrieg findet sich nirgendwo an diesem bike.


----------



## Uplooser (29. Dezember 2008)

Und bis zum 20.Juli 1944?
Ein Antifaschist? Vielleicht mit Einschränkungen zum Schluß.
Und was nicht verboten ist, ist immer noch nicht toll.
Aber Du scheinst ja Spaß am Militär zu haben.


----------



## mahatma (29. Dezember 2008)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Und bis zum 20.Juli 1944?
> Ein Antifaschist? Vielleicht mit Einschränkungen zum Schluß.
> Und was nicht verboten ist, ist immer noch nicht toll.
> Aber Du scheinst ja Spaß am Militär zu haben.



Ich werde hier im Forum mit DIR gewiss keine politische Diskussion anfangen! Punkt!
Es gefällt DIR nicht? Okay, deine Meinung und das ist dein gutes Recht! Punkt!
Somit wäre also, was uns beide betrifft alles gesagt! Punkt!


----------



## Uplooser (29. Dezember 2008)

So, das hab ich jetzt verstanden.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß ich nicht der Letzte sein werde, bei dem Du mit diesen Decals an deinem Rad unangenehm auffällst.


----------



## eifelhexe (29. Dezember 2008)

@uplooser nu reg dich doch nicht über so ein paar Abzeichen auf.Wenn jemand meint er müsse sein Bike mit militärischem Krimskram verzieren so ist das doch allein jedem selber überlassen.Solange keine Hakenkreuze drauf sind.Es gibt schlimmeres ;-)


----------



## deoteg (29. Dezember 2008)

@ uplooser 

Über Geschmack  lässt sich ja wohl schlecht streiten.....

Militaria sind auch mein Ding nicht !

Allerdings liegst Du wohl nicht richtig mit dem Vorwurf "faschistoid".

Der Herr Rommel hat zwar als Soldat - wie Millionen andere auch - unter den Faschisten/Nazis gedient - er selbst war aber kein solcher.  Auch wegen seiner eher negativen Haltung gegenüber dem Nazi-Regime und wegen dem deshalb auf ihn ausgeübten Druck beging er ja schließlich Selbstmord.

Habe einen beschwingten Rutsch in ein gutes Neues Jahr.

Derk


----------



## Uplooser (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Derk
Rommel war nicht ein gewöhnlicher Soldat, der zwangsrekrutiert worden ist. Er war in einer führenden Position und lange ein enger Vertrauter des obersten Faschisten. Er war eine Stütze dieses Regimes. Ohne Leute wie Rommel wäre es nie soweit gekommen. Die militärischen Erfolge dieses Herren waren eine wichtige Säule der Propaganda.
Du kannst den normalen Soldaten im Schützengraben vor Stalingrad nicht mit der Position des Herrn Rommel vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (29. Dezember 2008)

Ach Leute...lasst es doch einfach gut sein...
Ich denke Mahamat hat seine Stellung zu dem ganzen Thema erleutert und gut ist.

Lasst uns wieder zum Wesentlichen kommen....zum biken!!!!! 

Alle die ich vorher nicht mehr sehe oder anschreiben werde schon mal ein gutes neues Jahr und ganz viele schöne Stunden in der Ville!!!!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## mahatma (29. Dezember 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ach Leute...lasst es doch einfach gut sein...
> Ich denke Mahamat hat seine Stellung zu dem ganzen Thema erleutert und gut ist.
> 
> Lasst uns wieder zum Wesentlichen kommen....zum biken!!!!!
> ...



So isses!
War heute in der Ville und hatte zum "Ausgleich" meine Friedenstaube genommen! 






... in diesem Sinne Euch allen einen friedvollen Jahresausklang und ein erfolgreiches 2009. Man sieht sich ...


----------



## mohlo (30. Dezember 2008)

mahatma schrieb:


> So isses!
> War heute in der Ville und hatte zum "Ausgleich" meine Friedenstaube genommen!
> 
> 
> ...



Das Andere gefällt mir (trotz der Decals) aber besser


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Januar 2009)

Frohes Neues in die Ville!!!
Hab mich heut Morgen sponntan aufs Bike gesetzt und hab gegen den Kater angekämpft 
Leider war es die ganze Zeit am nieseln..oder waren´s minni Schneeflocken...egal.
Musste leider feststellen das Eis genau so schlimm ist wie Glasscherben,in ner (gefrohrenen)Pfütze hats mir den kompletten Mantel aufgerissen,und flicken mit Handschuhen ging garnicht 
Also mit erfrohrenen Fingern die Tour abgebrochen und shnell unter die Dusche
Naja,das Jahr hat somit gut angefangen...seit meiner Serie am Ring(Insider) hatt ich keinen Platten mehr...was solls!

Allen nochmal ein frohes Neues und bis bald im Wald


----------



## Conbey (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo Ville Reiter!!

Von mir auch ein frohes neues Jahr!! 

@Tom
Da hast du deinen Namen als Pannenkönig ja wieder alle Ehre gemacht! 

Wenn es morgen nicht so schei.... kalt wäre, würde ich mich ja glatt aufs Rad setzen und ne Runde drehen wollen! Aber ich denke, dass ich dafür nicht wirklich die richtige Kleidung habe. 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (2. Januar 2009)

So, ich bin auch wieder online und wünsche Euch allen noch ein glückliches, frohes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr 2009.

Hätte evtl. jemand Interesse am Sonntag eine kleine Tour zu fahren? ich bräuchte noch ein wenig Motivation ;-)
LG

Cat


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo noch mal,

bei dem schönen Wetter fahr ich natürlich heute. 15 Uhr, Parkplatz Heider Bergsee.

Wer ist dabei? (siehe LMB)
bis später,

CAT


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Januar 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> So, ich bin auch wieder online und wünsche Euch allen noch ein glückliches, frohes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr 2009.
> 
> Hätte evtl. jemand Interesse am Sonntag eine kleine Tour zu fahren? ich bräuchte noch ein wenig Motivation ;-)
> LG
> ...



Hallo

Frohes neues Jahr!
Würde mich anschließen, wenn es gemütlich zugeht, da gerade erst von einem Magen-Darm Virus genesen
Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## deman (3. Januar 2009)

Mal offtopic:
Kann mir jemand sagen ob es in der Ville schon Seen gibt auf denen man zur Zeit sicher Eislaufen gehen könnte?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (3. Januar 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Mal offtopic:
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es in der Ville schon Seen gibt auf denen man zur Zeit sicher Eislaufen gehen könnte?
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Ich war mit meinem Nachbarn unter der Woche, am Dienstag spazieren. Da habe ich am Pingsdorfer Weiher die Eisdecke aufgetreten, damit die Hunde saufen können. Da war das Eis schon bei 5 cm Dicke. Mittlerweile dürfte das locker das doppelte sein.


----------



## redrace (3. Januar 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Mal offtopic:
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es in der Ville schon Seen gibt auf denen man zur Zeit sicher Eislaufen gehen könnte?
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Am Silbersee waren am Freitag schon welche am laufen!!


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (3. Januar 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Mal offtopic:
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es in der Ville schon Seen gibt auf denen man zur Zeit sicher Eislaufen gehen könnte?
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Am Heider Bergsee war heut die Hölle los, allerdings gibt es auch noch mindestens eine offene (ungefrorene) Stelle, ich wäre deshalb vorsichtig, aber der Silbersee sollte dick genug sein, allerdings ballt es sich da auch ziemlich (viele kleine Kinder mit großen Stöcken ); auf allen anderen Seen hab ich heut keinen Menschen gesehen, aber zugefroren sind die alle (mehr oder weniger dick)


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (3. Januar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Frohes neues Jahr!
> Würde mich anschließen, wenn es gemütlich zugeht, da gerade erst von einem Magen-Darm Virus genesen
> ...



Hmm ja, ich würde die Tour morgen gern wetterabhängig und wieder schööööööööööööööööööööön langsam machen. 
Ohne Sonne isses nämlich nur kalt und ekelig, hab ich heute gemerkt. Ich setz jetzt mal morgen für 15 Uhr nen Termin rein und würde mir aber bis 13:30 Uhr offen halten, den Termin wieder abzublasen.
Dann vielleicht mal bis morgen,
LG

Cat


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo
klingt gut, aber könnten wir nicht schon um 14.00 starten?


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (4. Januar 2009)

So, ich habe gerade noch mal die Wetterberichte durchgesehen und sage den Termin für heute ab: 
bei 5cm Neuschnee, Reif-  und Schneeglätte, Polarwind aus Nordost, möchte ich mir meinen zarten Hintern nicht abfrieren 

Wünsch Euch allen einen gemütlichen Sonntag  Hoffentlich irgendwo drinnen in der warmen Bude....

Cat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (4. Januar 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> So, ich habe gerade noch mal die Wetterberichte durchgesehen und sage den Termin für heute ab:
> bei 5cm Neuschnee, Reif-  und Schneeglätte, Polarwind aus Nordost, möchte ich mir meinen zarten Hintern nicht abfrieren
> 
> Wünsch Euch allen einen gemütlichen Sonntag  Hoffentlich irgendwo drinnen in der warmen Bude....
> ...



Schade, da werde ich wohl ein kleines Ründchen alleine drehen!
Bis bald mal
Gruß Barbara


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Januar 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> So, ich habe gerade noch mal die Wetterberichte durchgesehen und sage den Termin für heute ab:
> bei 5cm Neuschnee, Reif-  und Schneeglätte, Polarwind aus Nordost, möchte ich mir meinen zarten Hintern nicht abfrieren
> 
> Wünsch Euch allen einen gemütlichen Sonntag  Hoffentlich irgendwo drinnen in der warmen Bude....
> ...



Weichei 
Hatte mich nur nicht eingetragen weil ich nicht wußte ob ich Heut sponntan arbeiten muss....aber ich werde Heute ne Runde drehen!
Wohl auch alleine!!


----------



## LarsVegas51 (4. Januar 2009)

@mahatma:  schön gemacht, kann ich nur sagen.

Leider gibt es nur Wenige, die damit umgehen können ohne sich gleich selbst für sich selber zu schämen.

"Das ist das Land der Vollidioten, die denken Heimatliebe ist gleich Staatsverrat!" (Frei.wild, Land der Vollidioten)


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. Januar 2009)

Hat noch jemand frei Heute????
Wollte so gegen 13 Uhr ne Runde durch die Winterweiße Ville starten!!
Laut Wetterbericht soll es gegen Mittag aufhören zu schneien,dann ist es angenehmer!

Ich lasse den PC an und warte ob sich jemand meldet!!!

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Conbey (5. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand frei Heute????
> Wollte so gegen 13 Uhr ne Runde durch die Winterweiße Ville starten!!
> Laut Wetterbericht soll es gegen Mittag aufhören zu schneien,dann ist es angenehmer!
> 
> ...



Na dann mal frohes rutschen


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand frei Heute????
> Wollte so gegen 13 Uhr ne Runde durch die Winterweiße Ville starten!!
> Laut Wetterbericht soll es gegen Mittag aufhören zu schneien,dann ist es angenehmer!
> 
> ...



Oh wie gemein!Trotzdem viel Spaß!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## nafets83 (5. Januar 2009)

wünsche euch auch von meiner seite ein frohes neues jahr!

war eben ne runde in der ville und muss sagen schon ganz schön rutschig aber is ne herausforderung wert 
gibnt es ja hier nicht so oft!

bin jetzt auch wieder am wochenende für längere touren buchbar 

lg


----------



## mahatma (5. Januar 2009)

Tom, zu spät ...

Rutschig? Kann ich nicht behaupten.


----------



## supasini (5. Januar 2009)

ich find das Surly Hammer  (sehe über die Decals mal einfach hinweg, muss ich als alter Pazifist )
würd das Teil gerne mal Probefahren 
steht das eigentlich auch ohne Schnee?


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann auch nicht behaupten das es rutschig war!
Kommt auch ein wenig auf die Reifen drauf an!!

Ich finde es im Schlamm rutschiger und natürlich auch dreckiger 

Werde Morgen wieder starten,also wer nicht alleine fahren will,melden!!!


Grüße
 Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (5. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ich find das Surly Hammer  (sehe über die Decals mal einfach hinweg, muss ich als alter Pazifist )
> würd das Teil gerne mal Probefahren
> steht das eigentlich auch ohne Schnee?



Probefahrt bei Gelegenheit jederzeit.
Im Sand stehts auch alleine, sonst nicht! 

@ Tom
Morgen muss ich wieder arbeiten, Urlaub vorbei ...


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Lust, am Wochenende mal die Schlittschuhe auszupacken und die Ville-Seen unsicher zu machen, bevor der Wintertraum vorbei ist?
LG

Cat


----------



## mahatma (8. Januar 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand Lust, am Wochenende mal die Schlittschuhe auszupacken und die Ville-Seen unsicher zu machen, bevor der Wintertraum vorbei ist?
> LG
> ...



Das wirst du bei dem Schnee, der auf dem Eis liegt und teilweise angefroren ist, wohl knicken können.


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (8. Januar 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Das wirst du bei dem Schnee, der auf dem Eis liegt und teilweise angefroren ist, wohl knicken können.



ist das so? Kann jemand diese Beobachtung bestätigen oder wiederlegen? bin für jeden Tipp dankbar (möglichst in Richtung: neee, nee, da kann man prima fahren  ).
LG

Cat


----------



## hardcoreidiot (8. Januar 2009)

ich werd erstmal ne zeit aussetzen , weil ich mir den arsch abfriere 


außerdem ist mein mantel am dirt durch und mit meinem cc´ler trau ich mich nichtmehr auf die vereisten straßen 

gruß klaus


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Januar 2009)

So,nach 3 Tagen ohne Netz bin ich auch mal wieder da 

Also Arsch abfrieren is  nur wenn man sich nicht passend kleidet oder nicht genug fährt 
Ich find´s momentan absolut geil durch die Ville zu fahren,wobei mir aufgefallen ist das immer mehr Reifenspuren zu sehen sind!
Denke auch das ich Mahatmas Fährte am Pingsdorfer See gefunden habe,oder es ist jemand mit ner Enduro durch den Wald gefahren  

@Katrin: Auf meinen Touren hab ich keinen See mehr gesehen wo man noch das Eis sieht,wobei ich nicht an allen Seen vorbei bin!Aber ich habe Gestern ein Paar Kids gesehen mit Schlittschuhen,die sind richtung Bleibtreu See oder zum Gruhlsee unterwegs gewesen!Hab se aber nicht gefragt 
Aber du kannst dich ja mal mit dem Rad auf den Weg machen,denke schon das die ein oder andere Fläche geräumt wird zum Schlittschuhlaufen!


----------



## mahatma (9. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich find´s momentan absolut geil durch die Ville zu fahren,wobei mir aufgefallen ist das immer mehr Reifenspuren zu sehen sind!
> Denke auch das ich Mahatmas Fährte am Pingsdorfer See gefunden habe,oder es ist jemand mit ner Enduro durch den Wald gefahren



Pingsdorfer See ist richtig!


----------



## Conbey (10. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Also Arsch abfrieren is  nur wenn man sich nicht passend kleidet oder nicht genug fährt



Und deswegen hab ich jetzt ein schönes neues Jäckchen!!  Wobei ich mir aber noch nicht sicher bin, ob dir mir nicht vielleicht nen Tacken zu klein ist, aber das werde ich spätestens am Mittwoch / Donnerstag wissen und dann schauen wir mal, wann ich mich wieder anschließen kann! 

Schöne Grüße,

Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Januar 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand Lust, am Wochenende mal die Schlittschuhe auszupacken und die Ville-Seen unsicher zu machen, bevor der Wintertraum vorbei ist?
> LG
> ...



Und,hattest du nen See gefunden auf dem man laufen konnte??
Die werden wohl nicht mehr lange zu sein,bei den Temperaturen,jetzt wird´s wieder ekelig matschig im Wald 
Ich fand den gefrohrenen oder verschneiten Boden besser!!
Aber dafür bleibts ja schon was länger hell....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (14. Januar 2009)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt (Temperaturen), werd ich mich am WE auch 
mal wieder auf's Rad schwingen! 
Ist für Sonntag ne Tour geplant?


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Januar 2009)

Mensch Markus,
generell würde ich sofort JA sagen!!
Aber die aussichten für Sonntag sehen eher feucht bis nass aus!
Samstag soll es zwar etwas kälter werden aber wohl auch trockener,werde wohl am Samstag meine Runde drehen!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## eifelhexe (14. Januar 2009)

Huch, wer läßt sich enn von Wetter beinflussen? Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter,nur falsche Kleidung.Man muß nur seinen inneren Schweinehund besiegen.Mein Freund fährt eigentlich bei jedem Wetter,und ich manchmal auch.Hab extra für diese Temeraturen ne Thermowasserflasche gekauft.Die hält zwar nur bedingt warm,aber es geht.


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (14. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Und,hattest du nen See gefunden auf dem man laufen konnte??



Nachdem ich am Samstag eine gefrorene Pfütze intensiv aus der Nähe betrachten durfte, ist mein Interesse an Aktivitäten auf dem Eis irgendwie schlagartig geschwunden. Außerdem sind die Leute auf den Seen spazierengegangen, das geht ja mal gar nicht - und jetzt ist die Saison eh vorbei


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (14. Januar 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter so bleibt (Temperaturen), werd ich mich am WE auch
> mal wieder auf's Rad schwingen!
> Ist für Sonntag ne Tour geplant?



ich denk schon, dass ich irgendwie am Sonntag fahren werde, u.U. aber sehr spontan und viell. auch nur ne kleine Runde, ich kann Dir ja dann Bescheid geben.
LG

Cat


----------



## Conbey (14. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Mensch Markus,
> generell würde ich sofort JA sagen!!
> Aber die aussichten für Sonntag sehen eher feucht bis nass aus!
> Samstag soll es zwar etwas kälter werden aber wohl auch trockener,werde wohl am Samstag meine Runde drehen!
> ...



Na Samstag könnte ich auch und wenn die Bedingungen da besser sind halt Samstag! Da bin ich flexibel!!  
Mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (14. Januar 2009)

@Cat: Hast du deine Aktivitäten quasi auf Eis gelegt??? (sorry der musste sein^^)

Ich selbst hab mich leider bei der Tour auf Gran Canaria auch direkt am Anfang aufm Parkplatz aufs Ei gelegt und dabei hats meinen Daumen etwas erwischt. Ich beschränk mich momentan aufs Ergometer im Studio


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Januar 2009)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> Huch, wer läßt sich enn von Wetter beinflussen? Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter,nur falsche Kleidung.Man muß nur seinen inneren Schweinehund besiegen.



Ich lasse mich nicht vom Wetter beeinflussen,ich fahre jeden Tag mind.22km zur Arbeit(hin-zurück) und wenns nicht pisst mach ich immer nen abstecher in die Ville!
Nur warum soll ich am Wochenende,wo es einen trockenen und einen verregneten Tag geben soll,am verregneten fahren??
Also das Wetter kann mich nicht beeinflussen,ich hab mittlerweile nen ganzen Schrank nur Fahrradklamotten 


@Markus

Werde dir Morgen bescheid geben wann ich Samstag fahren werde,muss Morgens wieder mal arbeiten und danach hab ich nix mehr vor!Denke es wird so um die Mittagszeit 13-14 Uhr

Grüße 
Tom


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Januar 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> ich denk schon, dass ich irgendwie am Sonntag fahren werde, u.U. aber sehr spontan und viell. auch nur ne kleine Runde, ich kann Dir ja dann Bescheid geben.
> LG
> 
> Cat



Hi,
wenn Sonntag ne Runde zustande käme, wäre ich dabei!
LG Barbara


----------



## eifelhexe (15. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich nicht vom Wetter beeinflussen,ich fahre jeden Tag mind.22km zur Arbeit(hin-zurück) und wenns nicht pisst mach ich immer nen abstecher in die Ville!
> Nur warum soll ich am Wochenende,wo es einen trockenen und einen verregneten Tag geben soll,am verregneten fahren??
> Also das Wetter kann mich nicht beeinflussen,ich hab mittlerweile nen ganzen Schrank nur Fahrradklamotten
> 
> ...


----------



## nafets83 (16. Januar 2009)

also grundsätzlich würde am we nichts gegen eine tour sprechen! wäre eventuell auch für sonntag aber man kann auch am samstag mal schauen!

also wenn ihr eine tour macht denkt an mich 

lg

stefan


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (17. Januar 2009)

nafets83 schrieb:


> also grundsätzlich würde am we nichts gegen eine tour sprechen! wäre eventuell auch für sonntag aber man kann auch am samstag mal schauen!
> 
> also wenn ihr eine tour macht denkt an mich
> 
> ...



na, aber klar . Ich peile morgen 11 Uhr an, gegen Nachmittag solls ja ungemütlich(er) werden, allerdings sind sich da die Wetterberichte wohl sehr uneinig.
Falls sich das noch ändert, meld ich mich hier bis 9:30 Uhr.

Evtl. dreh ich heut gegen 15 Uhr auch noch ne kleine Runde, wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Januar 2009)

15 Uhr ist für mich leider schon zu spät!
Mein Schwager feiert Heut Geburtstag und ich soll um 17 Uhr da sein!
Werde mich jetzt aufs Bike schwingen und die Sonne genießen 
Werde in ner Stunde (14Uhr) nochmal am Heider Parkplatz vorbei sehen!

Morgen muss ich mal sehen wie früh ich aus dem Bett komme


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (17. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Werde in ner Stunde (14Uhr) nochmal am Heider Parkplatz vorbei sehen!



Halt, stopp, will mit!!!!
14:15 Uhr Könnt ich vielleicht schaffen, wir wärs damit????


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (18. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

aufgrund der Wetterlage (morgens stürmisch, nachmittags nass und gewittrig) werde ich heute nicht starten, damit wird die Tour auf nächstes Wochenende verschoben - hoffentlich jedenfalls. 
LG

Cat


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Wie schaut es am Wochenede aus????
Laut Wetter.com soll es Sonntag trocken bleiben bei ca.6 Grad!
Jemand lust gegen Mittag ne Runde zu drehen????????

Ganz gemütlich und relaxt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (21. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Wie schaut es am Wochenede aus????
> Laut Wetter.com soll es Sonntag trocken bleiben bei ca.6 Grad!
> ...



Evtl. bin ich mit dabei - allerdings nur vormittags.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Januar 2009)

Du lebst auch noch  
Ich denke da läßt sich was machen,wann wäre denn für dich der beste Zeitpunkt zum starten?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Wie schaut es am Wochenede aus????
> Laut Wetter.com soll es Sonntag trocken bleiben bei ca.6 Grad!
> ...



Da wäre ich glatt dabei!


----------



## Guennae (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo MTB-Freunde,

habe gerade diesen Thread gefunden und bin verwundert, dass soviele Leute in der Ville regelmäßig biken. Wir, das ist der städtische Fahrradclub (die wenigsten sind bei der Stadt), fahren regelmäßig mit 3-8 oder mehr Leuten durch die Ville und ab und zu auch mit dem Zug in die Eifel, um dort schönere und abwechselungsreichere Touren zu fahren. Mitradler sind zwischen 30 und 70 Jahre alt... Im Sommer machen wir regelmäßig eine einwöchige Alpentour; ansonsten wird im Sommer mehr Rennrad gefahren.
Treffpunkte sind bis auf weiteres:
Fr. und Sa. jeweils 14:00 Uhrauf dem Parkplatz an der alten Turnhalle in Brühl Heide direkt am Heider Bergsee neben dem Kanuvereinsheim.
Sontags treffen wir uns um 10 Uhr an Wasserturm.
Je nach Wetterlage und Stimmung gehts auch nach vorheriger Abstimmung Nachts durch die Ville (ordentliche Beleuchtung ist Voraussetzung).
Wer Interesse hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden...

Günter


----------



## mohlo (21. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Du lebst auch noch
> Ich denke da läßt sich was machen,wann wäre denn für dich der beste Zeitpunkt zum starten?
> 
> Gruß
> Tom



Ja, ich habe die letzten 3 Monate Winterschlaf gemacht ;-) Wobei ich alternativ zwar nicht biken war, sondern im Fitnessstudio.

Ich war so frei und habe mal einen Termin eingetragen: *Frühjahrsrunde | 25.01.2009 | 10:00h*


----------



## WhiteBandit (21. Januar 2009)

Hi und hallo!
Danke für den Termin, da habe ich mich gerade mal mit eingetragen.
Bin zwar neu hier, ich hoffe aber dass Ihr mich trotzdem mit nehmt auch wenn ich erst so seit einem halben Jahr wieder Radfahre.


----------



## Conbey (21. Januar 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe die letzten 3 Monate Winterschlaf gemacht ;-) Wobei ich alternativ zwar nicht biken war, sondern im Fitnessstudio.
> 
> Ich war so frei und habe mal einen Termin eingetragen: *Frühjahrsrunde | 25.01.2009 | 10:00h*



Ich bin auch wieder mal dabei!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Januar 2009)

Man merkt das der Winterschlaf bei manchen langsam vorrüber ist 
Vergesst die Schutzbleche nicht,sah gestern wieder aus wie Sau,hab einige Trails versucht aber das sind reine Schlammbahnen 

Der gefrohrene Boden war mir sympatischer!!


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (22. Januar 2009)

und hier gehts zur Alternative am Sonntag für Gemütlich-Fahrer und Länger-Schläfer :

Gemütliche Sonntagstour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (22. Januar 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> und hier gehts zur Alternative am Sonntag für Gemütlich-Fahrer und Länger-Schläfer :
> 
> Gemütliche Sonntagstour



 Zwei Touren am Sonntag mit ner Stunde Unterschied?? 
Macht das Sinn??


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (22. Januar 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Zwei Touren am Sonntag mit ner Stunde Unterschied??
> Macht das Sinn??



find ich schon: im Gegensatz zu Euch will ich ein gemütliches Tempo fahren und da mir 10 eh zu früh wäre, ist das doch ne logische Konsequenz, oder?


----------



## Conbey (22. Januar 2009)

Ähhh....ehrlich gesagt wird mir wohl für eine rasante Tour die Luft fehlen! Aber wir können uns doch um 11 alle zusammen schließen, oder?


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (22. Januar 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ähhh....ehrlich gesagt wird mir wohl für eine rasante Tour die Luft fehlen! Aber wir können uns doch um 11 alle zusammen schließen, oder?



tjaaaaaaaaaa, Du kannst gern bei uns mitfahren. Ich würde sagen, der Rest liegt beim Rest vom Fest 
Kannst ja mal ne Umfrage starten


----------



## Ghosty9 (22. Januar 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> tjaaaaaaaaaa, Du kannst gern bei uns mitfahren. Ich würde sagen, der Rest liegt beim Rest vom Fest
> Kannst ja mal ne Umfrage starten



also ich fahr bei Dir mit  bin auch für eine gemütliche und nicht allzu lange Runde 
Wenn wir uns um 11 alle treffen, wird eine schnelle Runde sicher zu erwarten sein  

also [email protected] Du kannst entweder mit den Jungs fahren oder schön gemütlich mit den Amazonen ;-)

dann bis Sonntag


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Januar 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> und hier gehts zur Alternative am Sonntag für Gemütlich-Fahrer und Länger-Schläfer :
> 
> Gemütliche Sonntagstour



Gemütlich find ich gut 



Ghosty9 schrieb:


> also ich fahr bei Dir mit  bin auch für eine gemütliche und nicht allzu lange Runde
> Wenn wir uns um 11 alle treffen, wird eine schnelle Runde sicher zu erwarten sein
> 
> also [email protected] Du kannst entweder mit den Jungs fahren oder schön gemütlich mit den Amazonen ;-)
> ...



Hmmm Ville war ich noch nie lohn sich das denn ???

Aber leider kann ich nicht muss Arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbsunny (22. Januar 2009)

Hi!

Wo ist den Treffpunkt? Am Liebsten ist mir ne Straße, kann ich dann ins Navi eingeben.

Mein "versuchtes" erstes Mal am Maigler-See (25.12.) hat ja  nicht funktioniert...entweder stand ich falsch oder es wollte keiner mit mir fahren...


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Januar 2009)

@bbsunny:
Der erste Versuch sollte auch am Bleibtreu See stattfinden 

Hier mal der Startpunkt!
Willy-Brand-Straße Parkplatz Heider Bergsee

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...,6.872377&sspn=0.025207,0.054932&ie=UTF8&z=14

Kannst auf der Seite ja deinen Startpunkt eingeben und schon siehst du wie du fahren musst!


Ach und sooo schnell wird es um 10 Uhr auch nicht,erwachen ja alle erst so langsam aus dem Winterschlaf!Mohlo sitzt das erste mal wieder am Bike und ich muss mich auch nicht abhetzen!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Januar 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> find ich schon: im Gegensatz zu Euch will ich ein gemütliches Tempo fahren und da mir 10 eh zu früh wäre, ist das doch ne logische Konsequenz, oder?



Find´ich klasse und habe mich direkt mal angemeldet!
Kannst Du mir einen Straßennamen für´s Navi angeben? Wäre sehr nett!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Januar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir einen Straßennamen für´s Navi angeben? Wäre sehr nett!
> Gruß Barbara




Guckst du eins drüber 

Wilhelm-Brand-Straße Brühl,Parkplatz Campingplatz Heider Bergsee


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Januar 2009)

Danke!
Hab isch Tomate auf die Augen!


----------



## yogi71 (23. Januar 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> und hier gehts zur Alternative am Sonntag für Gemütlich-Fahrer und Länger-Schläfer :
> 
> Gemütliche Sonntagstour



Hi,
könnt Ihr noch einen Anfänger für die Tour gebrauchen? Würde mich gern der Gemütlich-Fahrertour anschliessen.
Die 10.oo Uhr Tour ist etwas früh, da ich mit dem Bike aus EU komme!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (23. Januar 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hi,
> könnt Ihr noch einen Anfänger für die Tour gebrauchen? Würde mich gern der Gemütlich-Fahrertour anschliessen.
> Die 10.oo Uhr Tour ist etwas früh, da ich mit dem Bike aus EU komme!
> 
> ...



Na klar, bei uns ist doch (fast) jede/r willkommen


----------



## yogi71 (23. Januar 2009)




----------



## Siegburg_Cat (23. Januar 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm Ville war ich noch nie lohn sich das denn ???
> 
> Aber leider kann ich nicht muss Arbeiten



Hey Sven, 
schön mal was hier von Dir zu lesen 
Komm doch einfach mal mit, wenn Du Zeit hast, dann kannst Du am besten selbst beurteilen, ob es sich lohnt 

Ansonsten werden wir aber sicher auch mal wieder bei Dir mitstarten , wenn die Tage mal wieder ein bisschen länger sind.....

LG

Cat


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (23. Januar 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hi,
> könnt Ihr noch einen Anfänger für die Tour gebrauchen?



Ich war grade mal auf Deiner HP: als Anfänger würd ich Dich ja mal eher nicht bezeichnen. Oder war das ein Witz, den ich mal wieder nicht mitbekommen habe? 
Hoffentlich langweilst Du dich bei 20km+ nicht.... 
Und mit nem 16er-Schnitt bei Schnee bist Du wohl eher ein Kandidat für die Frühstarter-Gruppe. 
Also sag später nicht, ich hätte Dich nicht gewarnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (23. Januar 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...Hmmm Ville war ich noch nie lohn sich das denn ???



Nein

Da isses bei dir schon deutlich schöner.


----------



## yogi71 (23. Januar 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> Ich war grade mal auf Deiner HP: als Anfänger würd ich Dich ja mal eher nicht bezeichnen. Oder war das ein Witz, den ich mal wieder nicht mitbekommen habe?
> Hoffentlich langweilst Du dich bei 20km+ nicht....
> Und mit nem 16er-Schnitt bei Schnee bist Du wohl eher ein Kandidat für die Frühstarter-Gruppe.
> Also sag später nicht, ich hätte Dich nicht gewarnt



Das sieht nur so aus!! Ich fahr erst seit Sommer 2008! Bin also Anfänger und liebe gemütliche Touren. 

Bei der Schneetour musste ich Gas geben um Chillmirage nicht zu verlieren!


----------



## bbsunny (23. Januar 2009)

@ Tom: Jep, am Bleibtreu stand ich auch...egal...wahrscheinlich falsch...

Sonntag 10:00 wäre schon cool, wenn ich nicht noch krank werde...irgendwie steckt mir was in den Knochen, hab ich so das Gefühl...


----------



## mohlo (24. Januar 2009)

Mein Vorschlag für die kommende Tour am Sonntag:

*Team 1* trifft sich um 10:00h am *Heider Bergsee* und gibt - je nach Bedarf - ordentlich "Stoff".

Pünktlich um 11:00h kehren wir wieder am *Treffpunkt* ein und fahren dann zusammen mit *Team 2* ein gemütliches Tempo - evtl. dafür technisch anspruchsvoller.


----------



## Conbey (24. Januar 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag für die kommende Tour am Sonntag:
> 
> *Team 1* trifft sich um 10:00h am *Heider Bergsee* und gibt - je nach Bedarf - ordentlich "Stoff".
> 
> Pünktlich um 11:00h kehren wir wieder am *Treffpunkt* ein und fahren dann zusammen mit *Team 2* ein gemütliches Tempo - evtl. dafür technisch anspruchsvoller.


----------



## WhiteBandit (24. Januar 2009)

Finde ich eine Super Idee!

Wär ich auf jeden Fall für.


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (24. Januar 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag für die kommende Tour am Sonntag:
> 
> *Team 1* trifft sich um 10:00h am *Heider Bergsee* und gibt - je nach Bedarf - ordentlich "Stoff".
> 
> Pünktlich um 11:00h kehren wir wieder am *Treffpunkt* ein und fahren dann zusammen mit *Team 2* ein gemütliches Tempo - evtl. dafür technisch anspruchsvoller.



ok, können wir gern ausprobieren  wenn Euer "gemütliches" Tempo immer noch zu schnell ist, verabschieden wir uns halt wieder


----------



## mohlo (24. Januar 2009)

Also... eben noch schnell bei H&S eine neue Windstopper-Hose gekauft... die morgige Tour kann kommen! ;-)


----------



## yogi71 (24. Januar 2009)

Gute Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbsunny (24. Januar 2009)

OK, klinke mich aus für morgen, schade. 

Irgendwas hat mich erwischt, schlapp und müde...besser ich steige mal nicht auf's Bike...

Viel Spaß, bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## yogi71 (24. Januar 2009)

Shit, hab noch nen platten vorn!  Dann muß ich wohl noch wechseln.
Dann kann ich morgen keinen Plattfuss mehr gebrauchen, kein Ersatz mehr da!

Bis morgen um 11e


----------



## WhiteBandit (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Zuerst mal vielen vielen Dank für die Super Tour hat echt spaß gemacht trozt meinem kleinen Huppala irgendwo im Wald  (Bin ja weich gefallen)
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.

Anbei Links, wo man sich die Strecke noch mal angucken kann.

Tour 1:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/115545
Bei der Tour ist irgend wann das Aufzeichnungs Dingsbums augestiegen keinen Ahnung warum vielleicht GPS weg oder so?

Tour 2:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/115539
Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Januar 2009)

Da bedanke ich mich mal bei unseren beiden Guides, Markus und Verena.
Bei Kaiserwetter ´ne schöne Runde um die Seen gedreht!
So macht das biken Spaß!
Viele Grüße und allen noch einen schönen, sonnigen Sonntag
Barbara


----------



## chillmirage (25. Januar 2009)

wie komme ich nur zu dem ruf ein solcher raser zu sein 

wünsche euch noch nen schönen sonnigen sonntag

gruss

der chris


----------



## yogi71 (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

sehr schöne Sonntagstour, bin bestimmt bald wieder dabei! Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Bedanken möchte ich mich auch bei den Guides, Markus und Verena und natürlich auch bei dem Rest.

Bis bald
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Januar 2009)

Jeppe war schön Heute!
Aber das Mädel heißt SERENA
Markus und ich haben uns umsonst abgesetzt um schnell Heim zu kommen,wir haben uns dermaßen verfahren das ich später Barbara und Serena noch am Parkplatz Heider Bergsee getroffen habe!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Conbey (25. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Markus und ich haben uns umsonst abgesetzt um schnell Heim zu kommen,wir haben uns dermaßen verfahren das ich später Barbara und Serena noch am Parkplatz Heider Bergsee getroffen habe!
> 
> Grüße
> Tom



Ja ja...wenn man mal mit dem Tom unterwegs ist muss man immer etwas mehr Zeit einkalkulieren!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. Januar 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ja ja...wenn man mal mit dem Tom unterwegs ist muss man immer etwas mehr Zeit einkalkulieren!!




Sag das nicht zu laut,sonst läßt deine Frau dich nicht mehr zum spielen raus 

Wie schaut es bei dir mit Freitag aus,lust mit zum Stammtisch zu kommen??


----------



## Conbey (26. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wie schaut es bei dir mit Freitag aus,lust mit zum Stammtisch zu kommen??



Joah, hab uns gerade eingetragen!!  
Und wir fahren doch bestimmt wieder zusammen, oder??


----------



## yogi71 (26. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Jeppe war schön Heute!
> Aber das Mädel heißt SERENA
> Markus und ich haben uns umsonst abgesetzt um schnell Heim zu kommen,wir haben uns dermaßen verfahren das ich später Barbara und Serena noch am Parkplatz Heider Bergsee getroffen habe!
> 
> ...


 

Mit GPS wär das nicht passiert!


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. Januar 2009)

Es ist mit GPS passiert!!Nur standen wir vor nem verschlossenen Tor,das ist nur die Woche über offen...das wußte das Navi wohl nicht  

Dann mal sehen ob das Wetter bis zum Wochenende hält,wäre doch schön wenn man die Touren wieder regelmäßig hin bekommt!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Januar 2009)

dummes GPS


----------



## deoteg (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich will an einem der nächsten Wochenenden (Sonntag) von Hürth aus mal eine längere Tour über den Vorgebirgsrücken gen Süden bis nach Pech/Villip  fahren.  Da kommen  locker 90-100 km zusammen, allerdings weitestgehend steigungs- und trailfrei.

Fährt jemand mit ?

Guß 
Derk


----------



## chillmirage (26. Januar 2009)

deoteg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will am nächsten Wochenende (Sonntag) mal eine längere Tour über den Vorgebirgsrücken gen Süden bis nach Pech/Villip  fahren.  Da kommen  90-100 km zusammen, allerdings weitestgehend steigungs- und trailfrei.
> 
> ...




hola derk

hüpf wink meld. ich ich ich


----------



## yogi71 (26. Januar 2009)

Der Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (26. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Jeppe war schön Heute!
> Aber das Mädel heißt SERENA
> Markus und ich haben uns umsonst abgesetzt um schnell Heim zu kommen,wir haben uns dermaßen verfahren das ich später Barbara und Serena noch am Parkplatz Heider Bergsee getroffen habe!
> 
> ...



Sorry Serena, aber in meinem Alter sind die Öhrchen schon etwas schlechter
Klingt auch schöner als Verena!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. Januar 2009)

Würde es vielleicht auch am Wochenende (Sonntag oder so) noch ein Treffen in der Ville geben? Vielleicht mit ein paar Trails?


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. Januar 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Würde es vielleicht auch am Wochenende (Sonntag oder so) noch ein Treffen in der Ville geben? Vielleicht mit ein paar Trails?



Ich denke da läßt sich sicher etwas einrichten!
Bis jetzt sagt der Wetterbericht ja trockenes Wetter vorraus,wenn das so bleibt sollten die Trails auch ganz gut fahrbar sein!

Also ich wäre wieder dabei,vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der die Ville sehhhr gut kennt,hab da so nen bestimmten im Kopf


----------



## Conbey (26. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Also ich wäre wieder dabei,vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der die Ville sehhhr gut kennt,hab da so nen bestimmten im Kopf



OH ja ich denke ich weiß, wen du meinst!!!

GERD!?


----------



## yogi71 (26. Januar 2009)

Hey,

wenn es Sonntag ist, wäre ich eventuell dabei!!!!


----------



## deman (26. Januar 2009)

Ich fall wahrscheinlich noch ne Zeit aus... War heut beim Doc... Verdacht auf Kahnbeinbruch 
Bleibt mir wohl erstmal nur der Ergometer.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ommer (27. Januar 2009)

deoteg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will an einem der nächsten Wochenenden (Sonntag) von Hürth aus mal eine längere Tour über den Vorgebirgsrücken gen Süden bis nach Pech/Villip  fahren.  Da kommen  locker 90-100 km zusammen, allerdings weitestgehend steigungs- und trailfrei.
> 
> ...




Hallo Derk,

hin- und zurück?  

Reisen oder rasen?


fragt
Achim


----------



## Tauchsieder (27. Januar 2009)

deoteg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will an einem der nächsten Wochenenden (Sonntag) von Hürth aus mal eine längere Tour über den Vorgebirgsrücken gen Süden bis nach Pech/Villip  fahren.  Da kommen  locker 90-100 km zusammen, allerdings weitestgehend steigungs- und trailfrei.
> 
> ...



hört sich gut an. da kann man sicherlich auch mit einem crossrad mitfahren, oder?

wann und wo soll es denn losgehen?

gruß
t.


----------



## redrace (27. Januar 2009)

deoteg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will an einem der nächsten Wochenenden (Sonntag) von Hürth aus mal eine längere Tour über den Vorgebirgsrücken gen Süden bis nach Pech/Villip  fahren.  Da kommen  locker 90-100 km zusammen, allerdings weitestgehend steigungs- und trailfrei.
> 
> ...



HUHU
*ganzstarkinteressebekund*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (27. Januar 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> OH ja ich denke ich weiß, wen du meinst!!!
> 
> GERD!?





Bingo,aber der hält sich hier ja gerne etwas bedeckt 
Ist bei ihm ja auch Schichtabhängig ob er es schafft!

Aber wir werden schon den ein oder anderen Trail ohne hilfe finden 
Ich sollte mir die Wege mal was besser merken statt nur hinterher zu fahren


----------



## Conbey (27. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich sollte mir die Wege mal was besser merken statt nur hinterher zu fahren



Ach Quatsch!! Hinterherfahren hat auch so seine Vorteile!! Glaub mir ich weiß wovon ich spreche!!


----------



## yogi71 (27. Januar 2009)

Genau, dann muss man nicht so oft wenden, wenn sich die Truppe wie letzten Sonntag hin und wieder verfährt!


----------



## mahatma (28. Januar 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Genau, dann muss man nicht so oft wenden, wenn sich die Truppe wie letzten Sonntag hin und wieder verfährt!



Es soll Leute geben, die verlaufen sich in einer Telefonzelle ...


----------



## Vertexto (28. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Bingo,aber der hält sich hier ja gerne etwas bedeckt
> Ist bei ihm ja auch Schichtabhängig ob er es schafft!
> 
> Aber wir werden schon den ein oder anderen Trail ohne hilfe finden
> Ich sollte mir die Wege mal was besser merken statt nur hinterher zu fahren



Reusper,reusper
wer weckt mich da aus meinem Winterschlaf????
Zu eurer Info ich hab am WE frei so das ich euch am Sonntag zur verfügung stehen würde.
Allso wer trägt einen Cruiser Termin ins LMB ein.
Aber bitte recht langsam da ich ein erhebliches Trainigs defizit habe 
Freue mich schon auf euch.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Januar 2009)

Der Gerd erwacht,das ist ja mal ne gute Nachricht,wird ja auch langsam Frühling...oder 
Ich nehm dich beim Wort und trage einen Termin ein!!
Das Tempo ist ja auch nebensächlich,hauptsache du baust alle Trails ein 
Sagen wir wieder 10,oder ist euch 11 Uhr lieber???Die Zeit kann man ja noch ändern!

Also schnell eintragen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7821

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (29. Januar 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Allso wer trägt einen Cruiser Termin ins LMB ein.
> Aber bitte recht langsam da ich ein erhebliches Trainigs defizit habe
> Freue mich schon auf euch.
> Grüße
> Gerd



Soll das heißen das ich die rote Laterne vielleicht abgeben kann??? 

Aber besser nicht zu früh freuen, nicht das du dich heimlich, wie der Markus, 
fit gehalten hast und uns allen wieder davon fährst!! 

Nachdem ich gerade mal auf unser tolles Wettervorhersageding geschaut habe, 
würde ich persönlich ehr für Samstag tendieren! Samstag soll es Sonne pur 
geben und bis max. 6°C warm werden. Sonntag wieder bewölkt und nur noch 
max. 3°C!!


----------



## yogi71 (29. Januar 2009)

Sonntag bin ich dabei!!!! 10.00 Uhr ist OK, werde diesmal mit dem Auto anreisen! Dann muss ich nicht so früh aufstehen

Sonntag soll die Sonne aber auch noch da sein!


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Januar 2009)

Mein Wetterbericht sagt auch noch für Sonntag trocken Wetter vorraus!Die Temperatur ist doch nebensächlich,0b +3 oder 0 Grad,da merk ich keinen Unterschied 
Aber wenn Gerd kommt besteht ja wohl immer ein regenrisiko,hab ich mal gehört 
Aber wenn es der Mehrheit Samstag lieber wäre,mir ist es egal!Sagt was,wer kann wann!?!?!?


----------



## Vertexto (29. Januar 2009)

nur kein Stress, dann fahren wir eben Samstag und Sonntag 
also mir währe es recht ab 10:00 Uhr.
Wer ist für beide Tage???
ich,ich,ich
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Conbey (29. Januar 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> nur kein Stress, dann fahren wir eben Samstag und Sonntag
> also mir währe es recht ab 10:00 Uhr.
> Wer ist für beide Tage???
> ich,ich,ich
> ...



Also dann lass uns doch am Samstag fahren und für Sonntag sehen wir dann mal weiter! 
Ich werde dann mal für Samstag einen Eintrag im LMB machen.


----------



## yogi71 (29. Januar 2009)

Beide Tage ist gut, dann kann ich wenigsten 50% der beiden Tage!


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. Januar 2009)

Ich kann leider nur an einem Tag,sollen wir dann erst mal nur Samstag sagen?
Nehme dann den Sonntagstermin raus,Morgen soll es ja auch etwas besser werden vom Wetter her!

@Yogi71
Wäre das denn OK für dich?Du scheinst ja auch an beiden Tagen zu können!?!Bist ja bis jetzt der Einzige eingetragene am Sonntag!


----------



## yogi71 (30. Januar 2009)

Kann nur Sonntag! :-((
Bin Samstag den ganzen Tag in der MTB Schule


----------



## WhiteBandit (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gerne auch am Sonntag wenn möglich. 
Bin zwar nicht in der Schule  kann aber dennoch leider nur am Sonntag


----------



## yogi71 (30. Januar 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich würde gerne auch am Sonntag wenn möglich.
> Bin zwar nicht in der Schule  kann aber dennoch leider nur am Sonntag


 

dann sind wir schonmal zwei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (30. Januar 2009)

Dann lassen wir den Termin einfach mal stehen,wenn ich bis 5 nach nicht da bin müsst ihr ohne mich losziehen!
Werde aber versuchen den Sonntag auch mitzunehmen,bekomm ich vielleicht geregelt!

Dann mal bis Morgen....

@Conbey
Markus wie machen wir das Heute mit dem Stammtisch?Würdest du mich mitnehmen,ich bin aber momentan in Merten(liegt aber am Weg  )
Oder ich nehm vielleicht die Bahn,mal sehen...


----------



## yogi71 (30. Januar 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Dann lassen wir den Termin einfach mal stehen,wenn ich bis 5 nach nicht da bin müsst ihr ohne mich losziehen!
> Werde aber versuchen den Sonntag auch mitzunehmen,bekomm ich vielleicht geregelt!


 

Wir brauchen doch einen der uns durch den Busch führt! Nachher haben wir uns verlaufen, ähh verfahren!


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wollte der Gerd Sammstag und Sonntag fahren!!!
Wenn dem so sei,habt ihr einen de besten Buschmänner....ähh Guides für die Ville am Start 

Und verfahren ist nicht schwer,aber normalerweise findet man immer wieder Heim,sooo groß is die Ville ja nicht!Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung


----------



## yogi71 (30. Januar 2009)

Viel Spass morgen


----------



## Handlampe (30. Januar 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Kann nur Sonntag! :-((
> Bin Samstag den ganzen Tag in der MTB Schule



Sonntag gibts was von der Tomburg


----------



## yogi71 (30. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sonntag gibts was von der Tomburg


 Hab ich schon gesehen, aber so wie es aussieht fahrn wir in der Ville!

Das nächstemal werd ich mal bei Euch mitfahren!(Wenn Ihr nicht zu schnell seit)


----------



## yogi71 (30. Januar 2009)

Sonst keiner Lust am Sonntag?


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Januar 2009)

Lust schon, aber diesmal fahr ich bei der "Konkurrenz" mit.
viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## yogi71 (30. Januar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Lust schon, aber diesmal fahr ich bei der "Konkurrenz" mit.
> viele Grüße
> Barbara


 muss auch mal sein!
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (30. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sonntag gibts was von der Tomburg



Wenn ich mal wieder etwas mehr Zeit habe werde ich wieder mal bei Euch starten!
Geht doch nichts über ne Handlampe Tour 
Nur im Moment bin ich froh das ich die Ville vor der Tür habe und mal eben schnell ne Runde drehen kann!


----------



## yogi71 (30. Januar 2009)

Hey,

wie sieht es denn mal mit nem Nightride in der VILLE aus. Würd soetwas gern mal machen!

Natürlich nur mit "Profis"

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Conbey (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich muss leider die Tour für mich absagen! Bin gerade eben aufgestanden und hab nen ziemlich dicken Kopf. NEIN ich war gestern nicht unterwegs! 

Habt viel Spaß und wenn es klappt, bin ich dann morgen dabei.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Vertexto (31. Januar 2009)

Wat für`n Mist,
ich hab mir so nen Virus eingefangen und häng ganz schön durch.
Werd trotzdem zum Treffpunkt kommen und schauen wie ich mich auf dem Weg dorthin fühle, sollte es nicht gehen fahr ich wieder Heim und leg mich ins Bett , lass mich von meiner liebsten etwas pflegen, in der hoffnung das es für Sonntag wieder reicht.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (31. Januar 2009)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wer morgen alles kommt!


----------



## WhiteBandit (31. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auf jedenfall dabei wenn ich den weg durch den Wald finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (31. Januar 2009)

Werde Morgen am Start sein,hoffe das es Gerd wieder was besser geht und er uns etwas durch die Ville "führen"kann!

Möchte allen mal den Karnevalls Sonntag nahe legen,da macht das Team Tomburg hier in der Ville ihren  "Auswärtstermin",kann ich nur empfehlen den Trupp!

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7826

Dann mal bis Moin....


----------



## yogi71 (1. Februar 2009)

Das war heute eine sehr schöne Tour mit klasse Trails! Danke Gerd.


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich kann mich Yogi nur anschließen. War eine Echt klasse Tour vielen vielen Dank.

Anbei der Link, wo man sich die Strecke noch mal ansehen kann.


http://www.bikemap.net/route/117726

Kommt natürlich nicht so gut rüber als wie wenn man mitgefahren währe.


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. Februar 2009)

Kinders ich hab jetzt ne klasse Ausrede für Sonntag!!!!
Mein Arzt hat mich grad bis ende der Woche krank geschrieben,hab mir wohl kleine fiese Grippeviren eingefangen!
Kann mich jetzt nicht erinnern das ich Sonntag jemand geknutscht hab und hoffe ich hab niemanden angesteckt 

Mal sehen ob ich´s bis zum Wochenende schaffe fit zu sein,soll ja wärmer werden!


----------



## yogi71 (2. Februar 2009)

kleine fiese Grippeviren eingefangen

...und davon bekommt man A....krämpfe!


----------



## mohlo (2. Februar 2009)

Da ich am letzten Wochenende leider nicht mitfahren konnte, wäre ich für das kommende Wochenende (6./7. Feb) bereit.

Wer hat Lust und Zeit? Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## st_mages (2. Februar 2009)

...lieber Samstag - Sonntaag mach ich in Familie


----------



## oxmoneo (3. Februar 2009)

Ich würde gerne mal mit fahren  (aber nur im hellen bin leider Nacht BLIND  )


----------



## yogi71 (3. Februar 2009)

Hi, Sonntag bin ich in Nideggen biken, hat jemand Lust! 
Wird ne sehr gemütliche Runde! ca.30km


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (4. Februar 2009)

oxmoneo schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal mit fahren  (aber nur im hellen bin leider Nacht BLIND  )



... da gibts nur LUPINE !!!
... die macht die Nacht zum Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Mädels!
Am Sonntag, den 22. startet eine Männertruppe (mittel, mittel) in der Ville.
Hättet ihr Lust eine etwas ruhigere Tour zu fahren, ansonsten muß ich mir wohl die Lunge aus dem Brustkorb keuchen!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Ghosty9 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Barbara, 

ruhigere Tour ist immer gut  ist ja schließlich Sonntag  Können wir ja mal so festhalten oder vielleicht nächsten Sonntag? Ich melde mich jedenfalls paar Tage vorher im Forum oder mit PN. Dies WE fahr ich vorraussichtlich nicht. Samstag regnets wahrscheinl. und Sonntag geh ich brunchen  mjamjam lecker!

viele Grüße

Serena


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Februar 2009)

Fein!Da wünsche ich Dir guten Appetit und ein schönes Wochenende!
Bis denne!


----------



## yogi71 (6. Februar 2009)

Hey,

hat einer Zeit???? ich weiß ist was früh für in der Woche, aber wer weiß....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7864


----------



## yogi71 (9. Februar 2009)

Hier noch ein Termin

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7883

Da das WE bikefrei wird, muss (will) ich die Woche ran.


----------



## redrace (9. Februar 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Termin
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7883
> 
> Da das WE bikefrei wird, muss (will) ich die Woche ran.



HUHU
Kannst Du auch früher?? 13:00 Uhr?

Gruß Meik


----------



## yogi71 (9. Februar 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Kannst Du auch früher?? 13:00 Uhr?
> 
> Gruß Meik



Nee, leider nicht. Frühestens um 15 Uhr


----------



## redrace (9. Februar 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Nee, leider nicht. Frühestens um 15 Uhr



Na dann versuch ich um 15:00 Uhr mal am Heider zu sein. Ich komme aus Wesseling also gebt mir 5 Minuten Zeit.
Bis Mittwoch!


----------



## bbsunny (9. Februar 2009)

Wer startet denn am Samstag in die Ville? Würde mich gerne anschliessen...

Am Liebsten so früh wie möglich...also so 9:30 wäre schon OK...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxmoneo (10. Februar 2009)

@bbsunny 

SA.. 9:30 würde ich je nach wetter mit kommen habe aber nur bis 13 zeit

Gruß 

Rolf


----------



## bbsunny (10. Februar 2009)

@ oxmoneo

würde mir gut passen, ende 13:00 ist sogar für mich ein wenig zu spät...

vorwarnung: ich bin noch im training...baue erstmal wieder kondition auf...müßtest dich auf einen recht slowly trip einstellen...

denke nach 2 1/2 stunden bin ich fertig...


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat wer Bock eine runde durch die Ville am Sonntag den 15.02 zu drehen? Start so 10:00 Uhr?


----------



## oxmoneo (11. Februar 2009)

@bbsunny

eine gemütliche tour ist ok
mein kondition ist auch noch nicht da 

von wo soll es den los gehen ? [FONT=Garamond, Times New Roman, Times]*Heider Bergsee ?

Rolf
*[/FONT]


----------



## redrace (11. Februar 2009)

HUHU
War eine nette Runde heute!! 
Ein paar Bilder hab ich auch! Klick


----------



## yogi71 (11. Februar 2009)

Hey Redrace,

das war eine wirklich schöne Runde, mit sehr sehr schönen Trails, die ich nie wieder finden werde.

Danke

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (11. Februar 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Redrace,
> 
> das war eine wirklich schöne Runde, mit sehr sehr schönen Trails, die ich nie wieder finden werde.
> 
> ...



HUHU
Ich fahre die Runde noch mal und mache mit roter Farbe Pfeile auf den Boden!


----------



## yogi71 (11. Februar 2009)

Ja, aber bitte schön groß!!! Ähmmm vielleicht beleuchtet??


----------



## yogi71 (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo mscharf, schöne Tour gestern, gelll!! Das war eine entspannte, schlammige, superschöne Tour! An meinem Bike erkenne ich nichts mehr vor lauter Matsch!

Heute ist reinigen angesagt! Wer sein Bike liebt, der ........ pflegt es!


----------



## Vertexto (14. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
wenn es Morgen sooooo schön ist wie Heute würde ich gern um 11:00 Uhr ab Heider eine ruhige Runde anbieten.
Ich setze mal einen Termin (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7900) ins LMB.
Grüsse
Gerd


----------



## oxmoneo (14. Februar 2009)

Morgen um 11 da komm ich mit

mfg 

Rolf


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (14. Februar 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> wenn es Morgen sooooo schön ist wie Heute würde ich gern um 11:00 Uhr ab Heider eine ruhige Runde anbieten.
> Ich setze mal einen Termin (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7900) ins LMB.
> Grüsse
> Gerd



Hey, dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass es wieder so schön wird 
Ich kann leider nich, hab bis mittags noch Besuch  allerdings sieht es im Wetterbericht jetzt auch nicht sooooooooooooo doll aus....
Mal sehen, ob ich nächstes WE endlich mal wieder aufs Rad komme.
LG und viel Spass

Cat


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Februar 2009)

Sorry, hab mich doch wieder abgemeldet, schaffe die Zeit nicht.
Da muß ich wohl später ein Ründchen alleine drehen!
Allen einen schönen Sonntag und viel Spaß, bei was auch immer !
Grüße Barbara


----------



## oxmoneo (15. Februar 2009)

Es war eine tolle tour Heute.  
Danke Gerd.
na für mich warn es entweder 10km zuviel oder 7-10 km/h  zu schnell im schnitt? 

Hier die tour
http://www.systoro.net/15.02.2009_11_07_20_history.html

mfg

Rolf


----------



## deman (15. Februar 2009)

Wieviel km sind das insg. gewesen?



btw. ich will auch wieder aufs Rad


----------



## Vertexto (15. Februar 2009)

oxmoneo schrieb:


> Es war eine tolle tour Heute.
> Danke Gerd.
> na für mich warn es entweder 10km zuviel oder 7-10 km/h  zu schnell im schnitt?
> 
> ...



Bitte gern geschehen,
tut mir leid das es doch zu schnell für dich war,ich gelobe Besserung.
Vielleicht fährt ja mal der ein oder andere vom Kern Team mit ich würde mich freuen.
@Karsten,
bei mir waren es am Ende ca 54 Km und ein 19er Schnitt bei 2:47 reine Fahrzeit.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxmoneo (15. Februar 2009)

@Gerd

brauch dir nicht leit tun waren doch tolle abfahrten dabei die super spaß gemacht haben.
ich werde auf jeden fall mal wieder mit fahren wenn ihr mich mit nimmt.
 mfg

rolf


----------



## Fusel Wusel (15. Februar 2009)

Wo sind eigentlich die schönsten Trails in der Ville?
Hat vielleicht mal jemand Lust, die auf einer Karte mal zu markieren? 

Vor ein paar Seiten waren hier ein paar schöne Bilder. Da will ich auch mal hin. Eigentlich dachte ich, ich kenne jeden Weg in der Ville. Aber trotz gut 2000km durch die Ville, bin ich irgendwie nie in Richtung Heider-Berg-See gefahren, wie mir jetzt auffällt.
Mittlerweile wohne ich in Aachen und fahre nur noch selten, wenn ich am Wochenende mal da bin durch die Ville. 
Da muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal die Trails finden von denen hier so oft gesprochen wird. 
Die Gelegenheit mich euren Touren anzuschließen würde ich auch mal ergreifen, falls ich zu so einem Termin mal in der Nähe bin und Zeit habe...


----------



## yogi71 (16. Februar 2009)

Wer hat denn Lust Donnerstag ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## redrace (16. Februar 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust Donnerstag ne Runde zu drehen?



Wann und wo?


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust Donnerstag ne Runde zu drehen?



Wann und wo?


----------



## yogi71 (16. Februar 2009)

Schaut hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7913 

Dran denken gemütlich und entspannt, bin Mittwoch Abend noch 

Startzeit ist gern noch etwas veränderbar!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## redrace (16. Februar 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Schaut hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7913
> 
> ...



11:00 ist für mich zu früh!! 12:30 ab Heider da muss ich mich schon ziemlich beeilen!!


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2009)

Mir ist die Zeit wurscht...ich hab frei


----------



## redrace (17. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mir ist die Zeit wurscht...ich hab frei



HUHU
Dir ist auch immer alles egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (17. Februar 2009)

Hi,

OK 12.30 Uhr! Bin ja flexibel!

Aber dran denken, ich bin den Abend vorher noch und das heftig!


----------



## redrace (17. Februar 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> OK 12.30 Uhr! Bin ja flexibel!
> 
> Aber dran denken, ich bin den Abend vorher noch und das heftig!



Es werden keine Gefangene gemacht!


----------



## yogi71 (17. Februar 2009)

Na dann bis Donnerstag!


----------



## Uplooser (18. Februar 2009)

Zum Termin morgen um 12.30Uhr
Ich fahre um 12.00 am Swister Turm( Weilerswist) vorbei. Wer mit mir gemeinsam zum Heider Bergsee fahren möchte, kann kurz Laut geben.


----------



## yogi71 (18. Februar 2009)

Ich wink Dir mal, wenn ich mit dem Auto vorbeifahre! Komme aus EU und schaffe es sonst zeitlich nicht! Bis morgen


----------



## redrace (19. Februar 2009)

HUHU
Alle wieder gesund zu Hause?? War einen nette Truppe heute! Zur Tour sage ich nix! Nur soviel! Ich hoffe es war nicht zu schnell?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (19. Februar 2009)

Tach,


das war eine sehr schöne Tour! Wie gut das ich die Tour aufgezeichnet habe, jetzt finde ich die Trails wieder.
Tempo war bis kurz vor dem Ende OK, da war ich etwas geschafft! 
Sollte ja eine gemütliche entspannte Tour werden, aber das das nicht klappt hab ich schon gesehen wer alles mitfährt!

Aber von nix kommt nix.
Wir sehen uns bald wieder! Garantiert!

@Redrace
ich hoffe wir waren nicht zu langsam für Dich!

@Handlampe
wenn bei Euch eine gemütliche Tour ansteht, sag Bescheid ich bin da!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte auch mal mit!
Nur leider legt Ihr die in die Woche bzw. so dass ich meist nicht kann. 

Naja vielleicht das nächste mal


----------



## Handlampe (19. Februar 2009)

Ich fand es auch sehr schön heute.
 Eine nette Truppe mit neuen und alten Gesichtern 

Natürlich einen besonderen Dank an Meik. Schöne Trails hast du da aus dem Hut gezaubert, die werden am Sonntag alle verarbeitet.


----------



## yogi71 (19. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich fand es auch sehr schön heute.
> Eine nette Truppe mit neuen und alten Gesichtern
> 
> Natürlich einen besonderen Dank an Meik. Schöne Trails hast du da aus dem Hut gezaubert, die werden am Sonntag alle verarbeitet.



So ein altes Gesicht hab ich doch noch nicht! Achso ich gehör zu den Neuen!

Hast Du denn alle Trails notiert! Schick Dir gern einen Track fürs GPS!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. Februar 2009)

Hi,
schone Tour heute. Weiter so, ich komme bestimmt wieder.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. Februar 2009)

@Yogi

Könnte ich auch bitte bitte die .gpx Datei bekommen? Oder lade die Tour vieleicht bei bikemap oder yabadu hoch.


----------



## Tauchsieder (20. Februar 2009)

Tach zusammen,

schliesse mich meinen Vorrednern voll und ganz an. War ne super Tour!

Bitte unbedingt das nächste Treffen wieder im Last-Minute-Biking eintragen.

Gruß an Alle
Tauchsieder


----------



## Vertexto (21. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich hab mal kurzfristig einen Termin ins LMB gesetzt,wenns nicht Regnet fahren wir ab Birkhof!!!!! *nicht* Heider Bergsee.
Wer Lust hat einfach da sein.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## WhiteBandit (21. Februar 2009)

Hi und hallo!

Ich würde gerne mitkommen. Steht allerdings noch ein bisschen in den Sternen ob ich es wirklich schaffe. Wenn ich nicht bis um 13:15 da braucht Ihr nicht auf mich zu warten.


----------



## yogi71 (21. Februar 2009)

und ich bin krank! Die Erkältung von DO hat mich jetzt richtig im Griff

Wünsche Euch viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (21. Februar 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> und ich bin krank! Die Erkältung von DO hat mich jetzt richtig im Griff
> 
> Wünsche Euch viel Spass!




Dann besser dich!


----------



## Uplooser (23. Februar 2009)

Hi Yogi, wie ich hörte, wusstest Du die ganze Zeit wer ich bin. 
Naja, als Dauerschieber benannt zu werden ist nicht schön, dafür schreib ich jetzt zum 30.05.2009 eine Tour aus, der Zielort dürfte Dir ja bekannt sein.


----------



## yogi71 (23. Februar 2009)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Hi Yogi, wie ich hörte, wusstest Du die ganze Zeit wer ich bin.
> Naja, als Dauerschieber benannt zu werden ist nicht schön, dafür schreib ich jetzt zum 30.05.2009 eine Tour aus, der Zielort dürfte Dir ja bekannt sein.


Ich habe Dich nicht direkt einordnen können! Hat was gedauert, und ich hab nicht Dauerschieber gesagt!

30.05. Zielort bei Dir zuhause zum grillen und Bier trinken? Da bin ich gespannt was kommt, dass ist ja noch lange hin. Ich hoffe wir haben vorher auch nochmal eine Tour, ich fand´s Klasse!


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Uplooser (23. Februar 2009)

Nee, zu deiner Hochzeit.


----------



## yogi71 (23. Februar 2009)

Wenn Du mal wieder Zeit hast zum fahren, meld Dich!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo Vertexto,

wären wir kommenden Samstag gegen halb zwei wieder am Parkplatz?

*Wenn ja, dann....*

 bin ich wieder dabei! Und ich will dabei sein!

Bis denne
Jürgen


----------



## Conbey (27. Februar 2009)

Schade, dass ich diesen Samstag leider nicht kann! 

Aber ab nächste Woche, wenn es denn von oben trocken bleibt , 
bin ich wieder dabei und nehme euch die rote Laterne wieder ab! 


Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Conbey (28. Februar 2009)

Halli hallo!!

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust auf ne Tour, morgen Vormittag, so gegen 10.30 - 11.00 Uhr???

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## yogi71 (28. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe es sind alle gut zuhause angekommen!

Danke an den Guide (Gerd) für die schöne Tour! Das nächstemal bitte besser auf Deine Schäfchen aufpassen, damit Du mitbekommst wenn Eins hinfällt! Sche.... Wurzel, warum liegt die auch genau da wo ich herfahren will.

Das waren schöne 43km (GPS) , bis auf meine zwei Abflüge.
 Ich denke den Zweiten Abflug über den Lenker werd ich heute Abend merken, meine Rippen melden sich so langsam.
Aber Du wirst mich nicht los.

@ Chillmirage
Eine schönere Überraschung konntest Du nicht machen! Das war Klasse. Wir sehen uns......

Allen ein schönes WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (6. März 2009)

Wer hat Lust Sonntag im 7GB zu fahren??

Weitere Daten hier:

http://www.just-for-fun-riders.de/html/termine.html

Es wird eine sehr gemütliche Runde, da ich noch ein wenig verletzt bin und wir im 7GB noch nie gefahren sind.

Wetter soll ja einigermassen gut werden!


----------



## yogi71 (9. März 2009)

Lebt hier keiner mehr???


----------



## Redfraggle (9. März 2009)

Bin still alive und war auch gestern in der Ville unterwegs, allerdings nur für zwei Stündchen, da das Wetter nicht wirklich prickelnd war!
Aber irgendwann MUß der Frühling ja kommen!


----------



## yogi71 (9. März 2009)

Aha Leben!

Ich war gestern im 7GB. nee wat is dat schöne da!


----------



## redrace (9. März 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Lebt hier keiner mehr???



Doch aber mehr Schlecht als Recht!


----------



## yogi71 (9. März 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> Doch aber mehr Schlecht als Recht!


 
Wat is los?? Krank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (9. März 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Lebt hier keiner mehr???



Ich werde wieder aufleben, wenn ´s bodenmäßig erträglich wird - ältere Herren (wie ich )  spielen halt nicht mehr so gerne im Matsch


----------



## redrace (9. März 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wat is los?? Krank?



Jepp! Nehme seid 2 Wochen mit kurzer Unterbrechung Antibiotika(hartnäckige Angina)  jetzt noch drei Tage und dann hoffe ich das alles gut ist!


----------



## redrace (9. März 2009)

Derk schrieb:


> Ich werde wieder aufleben, wenn ´s bodenmäßig erträglich wird - ältere Herren (wie ich )  spielen halt nicht mehr so gerne im Matsch



Sieh es doch als Fangopackung!


----------



## yogi71 (9. März 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> Jepp! Nehme seid 2 Wochen mit kurzer Unterbrechung Antibiotika(hartnäckige Angina)  jetzt noch drei Tage und dann hoffe ich das alles gut ist!




Dann wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung!

@Derk
Dabei macht Matsch soviel Spass !!! Kann nicht genug bekommen!

Bis bald
Yogi


----------



## deman (10. März 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Lebt hier keiner mehr???



Also ich war letzte Woche endlich mal beim Handchirugen...
Hab nen Riss im Speichenkopf, direkt an der Handwurzel  meine Saison fängt dieses Jahr wohl etwas später an 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## yogi71 (12. März 2009)

Samstag ist Nideggen angesagt! Einer Lust?

Wegen meiner Prellung immer noch sehr gemütlich. (wie immer)


----------



## Vertexto (14. März 2009)

Haaaallllllllooooo.......
aufwachen der Winter ist vorbei.
Man hier ist nichts mehr los,wo sind meine Villeaner?????
Tom,Markus,Markus.....u.s.w.
Habt ihr das fahren verlernt oder wieso meldet sich keiner mehr hier im Forum.
Ich möchte am 28.03 zum Ring ,wer kommt mit? (Nur bei gutem Wetter)
Am 04.04. CTF in Grefrath und 05.04 in Wehr zum einrollen.

Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Conbey (14. März 2009)

Hallo GERD!!!!  

Also wenn ich morgen nicht schießen müsste, wäre ich heute sicher unterwegs! Bei mir kann es ab nächste Woche wieder los gehen!

Deine Termine merk ich mir mal vor, hört sich gut an! Allerdings möchte ich zu bedenken geben, dass (ich zumindest) in der letzten Zeit nicht soviel gemacht wurde! Und die Waage stöhnt auch schon! 
Was heißt denn CTF??

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## yogi71 (14. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

es gibt ja noch welche hier! 

Wer hat den Lust am 26.04. zur 13.Ruhrpott Mountytour in Essen zu fahren??? (CTF)

Bisher sind wir vier Teilnehmer und wollen als Mannschaft fahren, weiteres gibt es hier!
http://www.ruhrpottbiker.de/html/ausschreibung.html

Wer Lust hat, bitte bei mir melden!!!!


----------



## Vertexto (14. März 2009)

Hallo Markus,
CTF`s sind Cross Touristik Fahrten ohne Zeitnahme auf mehr oder weniger ausgeschilderten Wegen änlich wie RTF`s die nur auf der Strasse stattfinden.
Besitzer einer BDR Wertungskarte bekommen je nach Streckenlänge 1 bis 5 Punkte.
Die meisten Veranstalltungen sind sehr Familiär ausgerichtet und für meistens 3-5 Euro mit Verpflegungsstellen unterwegs sehr günstig.
Wichtig!!!
Das sind keine Rennen.
Jeder kann so langsam oder auch schnell (aber bitte nicht rücksichtslos)fahren wie er möchte.
Meistens wird für die Startnummer 2-5 Euro Pfand verlangt (die ich Persönlich immer dem Verein Spende, das sollte jeder selbst entscheiden ob einem z.B. die Veranstalltung gefallen hat).
Es soll auch CTF`s geben wo über 10 Euro Startgebühr verlangt werden, das sind Abzocker und haben meistens mit den BDR Veranstalltungen nichts zu tun.
Wer noch was hinzufügen möchte kann das gerne tun.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (14. März 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> es gibt ja noch welche hier!
> 
> ...



Hi Yogi,
ich bin zu 90 % dabei.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Conbey (14. März 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> es gibt ja noch welche hier!
> 
> ...



Na wenn der Gerd dabei ist, versuch ich mich doch auch mal!! 

Gerd + Yogi,
könnt ihr mir denn vielleicht die Adresse(n) für die genannten Termine geben??
Und wieviel Kilometer sind denn bei diesen CTF's so geplant?? 

Gruß,

Markus

p.s. Aber bitte nicht böse sein, wenn es mit mir noch nicht ganz so schnell geht!!!


----------



## WhiteBandit (14. März 2009)

Intersse hätte ich auch.
Vielleicht kannst Du ja noch sagen welche Läge Dir so vorgeschwebt hat. Oder wie das ganze da so abläuft. Ich war auf so was noch nie aber das kann man ja noch ändern


----------



## yogi71 (14. März 2009)

Also..........

Daten und alles weitere gibt es unter dem Link den ich beigefügt hatte!!! 

http://www.ruhrpottbiker.de/html/ausschreibung.html

Die Strecken sind 20km, 40km und 65km!

Das ist und wird kein Rennen!
 Die Just-for-fun-bikers fahren dorthin um SPASS zu haben.
Es kann jeder die Strecke fahren, zu der er Lust hat!

Weitere Daten und Abläufe werd ich auf unserer Webseite nächste Woche bekannt geben! Ich arbeite mit Chillmirage daran einen Sponsor zu finden der uns Trikots sponsert! Lasst Euch überraschen!

@Conbey (Markus)
Ich bin auch noch nicht der Schnellste (fahr erst seit Nov08) und mach bei soetwas das Erstemal mit! Aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt!

Teilnehmer bis jetzt:
Chillmirage
Mscharf
philmop
Vertexto
Conbey
und der YOGI71


Gruß und ride on
Jürgen


----------



## yogi71 (14. März 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> CTF`s sind Cross Touristik Fahrten ohne Zeitnahme auf mehr oder weniger ausgeschilderten Wegen änlich wie RTF`s die nur auf der Strasse stattfinden.
> Besitzer einer BDR Wertungskarte bekommen je nach Streckenlänge 1 bis 5 Punkte.
> Die meisten Veranstalltungen sind sehr Familiär ausgerichtet und für meistens 3-5 Euro mit Verpflegungsstellen unterwegs sehr günstig.
> ...



Das hast Du schön geschrieben! Kann nix dazufügen!
Du hast mich ja erst auf diese Idee gebracht mit den CTF´s
*Das Ganze soll Spass machen und nicht in Stress ausarten!*
​


----------



## Conbey (15. März 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *Das Ganze soll Spass machen und nicht in Stress ausarten!*
> ​


----------



## chillmirage (15. März 2009)

moin moin

also wenn das so weitergeht können wir uns ja bald hoffnungen machen als grösstes team da zu erscheinen 

weiter so. freue mich euch kennenzulernen

Vertexto
Conbey
Mscharf

lg chris


----------



## WhiteBandit (15. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Wer hat Bock morgen mit mir ein Ründchen zu drehen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8024

Hier noch die Tour.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.29934.html


----------



## yogi71 (16. März 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> also wenn das so weitergeht können wir uns ja bald hoffnungen machen als grösstes team da zu erscheinen
> 
> ...


 

Vertexto kennst Du schon! 
Das war der Guide bei der Tour in der Ville, wo ich den Abflug gemacht habe! (Es schmerzt noch heute)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (16. März 2009)

Hurra ich lebe noch  
Aber momentan habe ich das Biken an den Nagel gehängt,musste von der Arbeit auf Lehrgänge und nu hab ich Ärztliches Bike Verbot!
Wenn mein chronischer Tennisarm nicht schon genug wäre,hab ich nu auch noch ne Schleimbeutel Entzündung im linken Knie!  
Aber vielleicht fahrt ihr mir mal übern Weg in der Ville,gemütliches spatzieren gehen bei Sonnenschein macht ja auch spaß 

@Conbey
Wenn ich wieder loslege meld ich mich bei dir,dein "gemütliches"Tempo is mir glatt am liebsten


----------



## yogi71 (16. März 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hurra ich lebe noch
> Aber momentan habe ich das Biken an den Nagel gehängt,musste von der Arbeit auf Lehrgänge und nu hab ich Ärztliches Bike Verbot!
> Wenn mein chronischer Tennisarm nicht schon genug wäre,hab ich nu auch noch ne Schleimbeutel Entzündung im linken Knie!
> Aber vielleicht fahrt ihr mir mal übern Weg in der Ville,gemütliches spatzieren gehen bei Sonnenschein macht ja auch spaß
> ...




Na dann gute Besserung, Tom!!!

Vielleicht bist Du ja am 26.04. wieder fit und kannst mit nach Essen!!!


----------



## Conbey (16. März 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> @Conbey
> Wenn ich wieder loslege meld ich mich bei dir,dein "gemütliches"Tempo is mir glatt am liebsten




Na warte...ich geh jetzt mit Gerd ins Trainingslager und dann wirst du schon sehen, wie gemütlich mein Tempo sein wird!! 

Aber ich bin ganz der Meinungs deines Arztes! Sieh zu, dass du wieder fit wirst und schon dich!!!


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (17. März 2009)

Guten Abend, Ladies und Gentlemen,

ich wollte mal anfragen, ob es eventuell Interessenten für das Wiederbeleben der Dienstagabend-Touren gibt.
War jetzt ein paar Mal abends unterwegs und ich finde das wesentlich entspannter als am Wochenende 
Leider kann ich erst so ab 17:45 Uhr, aber vielleicht kann ich mich ja ner zweiten (gemütlichen) Runde anschließen 
Also, wie schauts aus? Irgendjemand Interesse?
Yogi, du wolltest doch eh mal im Dunkeln fahren, oder? 
LG

Cat


----------



## yogi71 (17. März 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> Guten Abend, Ladies und Gentlemen,
> 
> ich wollte mal anfragen, ob es eventuell Interessenten für das Wiederbeleben der Dienstagabend-Touren gibt.
> War jetzt ein paar Mal abends unterwegs und ich finde das wesentlich entspannter als am Wochenende
> ...



Hi,
das stimmt !!!
Aber diese Woche sieht nicht gut aus! Was hälst Du von nächster Woche Dienstag ??? So gegen 17.45 Uhr wäre schon OK, oder eventuell Sonntag ne lockere Runde drehen?

Hast Du keine Lust am 26. April mit nach Essen zu fahren! Mehr Info auf meiner Webseite unter Aktuelles! 
LG
Yogi


----------



## Vertexto (17. März 2009)

Hast Du keine Lust am 26. April mit nach Essen zu fahren! Mehr Info auf meiner Webseite unter Aktuelles! 
LG
Yogi[/QUOTE]

Am 4.4. und am 5.4. gibt es auch schon CTF`s 
Am Samstag(http://www.rsv-grefrath.de/) ,
und Sonntag(http://www.rsf-brohltal.de/)

Ich werd wohl an beiden CTF`s teilnehmen wenn das Wetter mitspielt,
zu beiden Veranstalltungen kann ich noch 1 Person +Bike mitnehmen.
 Gruß
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (18. März 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> Guten Abend, Ladies und Gentlemen,
> 
> ich wollte mal anfragen, ob es eventuell Interessenten für das Wiederbeleben der Dienstagabend-Touren gibt.
> War jetzt ein paar Mal abends unterwegs und ich finde das wesentlich entspannter als am Wochenende
> ...



Wäre sofort dabei, aber unter der Woche schaffe ich das leider nicht!
Vielleicht etwas später im Jahr, wenn´s länger hell bleibt mit etwas späterem Zeitpunkt?!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Conbey (18. März 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hast Du keine Lust am 26. April mit nach Essen zu fahren! Mehr Info auf meiner Webseite unter Aktuelles!
> LG
> Yogi



Am 4.4. und am 5.4. gibt es auch schon CTF`s 
Am Samstag(http://www.rsv-grefrath.de/) ,
und Sonntag(http://www.rsf-brohltal.de/)

Ich werd wohl an beiden CTF`s teilnehmen wenn das Wetter mitspielt,
zu beiden Veranstalltungen kann ich noch 1 Person +Bike mitnehmen.
 Gruß
Gerd[/QUOTE]

Hallo Gerd, 
ich würde gerne bei dir mitfahren! Dann brauch ich nämlich mein Radel nicht auseinander zu bauen!!


----------



## yogi71 (19. März 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Am 4.4. und am 5.4. gibt es auch schon CTF`s
> Am Samstag(http://www.rsv-grefrath.de/) ,
> und Sonntag(http://www.rsf-brohltal.de/)
> 
> ...


 
Hey Gerd,

Samstag eventuell!!! Gibt es irgendwo etwas mehr Info über die Strecke oder kennst Du die??? Auf der Webseite steht leider nicht sehr viel. 

Sonntag geht nicht, da hab ich eine kleine Tour in der Nähe von Altenberg!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## yogi71 (19. März 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> Guten Abend, Ladies und Gentlemen,
> 
> ich wollte mal anfragen, ob es eventuell Interessenten für das Wiederbeleben der Dienstagabend-Touren gibt.
> War jetzt ein paar Mal abends unterwegs und ich finde das wesentlich entspannter als am Wochenende
> ...


 

Ja ja, Anfragen und dann nicht mehr melden!


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (19. März 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ja ja, Anfragen und dann nicht mehr melden!



Oh Entschuldige, dass ich mich nicht SOFORT nach Deinem Posting zurück gemeldet habe, aber ich hab tatsächlich noch Anderes zu tun, als den ganzen Tag im Forum rumzuhängen   

Ja, nächsten Dienstag 17:45 Uhr klingt ok für mich, solange es dann nicht stürmt oder schneit *lach*.

Am WE bin ich schon verplant, obwohl ich am Sa. nachmittag wohl noch spontan ne kleine Runde durch die Ville drehen werde. Ebenso wie heute gegen später, das Wetter ist ja wohl traumhaft 
Vielleicht fahr ich dem Einen oder Anderen ja übern Weg (bin vorher nicht mehr am PC) und bin gespannt, ob heute mal einer grüßt. Anscheinend sind einigen Leuten im neuen Jahr die Manieren ein wenig abhanden gekommen... 

In diesem Sinne, bis die Tage,
LG

Cat 

@Redfraggle: Klar, wenn es wieder länger hell bleibt (und abends ein wenig wärmer bleibt!!!!!) fahren wir sicher wieder später.


----------



## yogi71 (19. März 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> Oh Entschuldige, dass ich mich nicht SOFORT nach Deinem Posting zurück gemeldet habe, aber ich hab tatsächlich noch Anderes zu tun, als den ganzen Tag im Forum rumzuhängen
> 
> Ja, nächsten Dienstag 17:45 Uhr klingt ok für mich, solange es dann nicht stürmt oder schneit *lach*.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
deshalb bekomme ich die Arbeit auf meinem Schreibtisch nicht erledigt!  Ich hänge den ganzen Tag hier rum!

Dann halten wir Dienstag mal fest!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (19. März 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hi,
> deshalb bekomme ich die Arbeit auf meinem Schreibtisch nicht erledigt!  Ich hänge den ganzen Tag hier rum!
> 
> Dann halten wir Dienstag mal fest!
> ...



wer weiss, vielleicht besteht da ein gewisser Zusammenhang 

Mit Essen überleg ich mal, bis wann musst Du Bescheid wissen?

Ich setz die Tage mal nen Termin für Dienstag rein, dann erst mal schönes WE ,
LG

Cat


----------



## yogi71 (19. März 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> wer weiss, vielleicht besteht da ein gewisser Zusammenhang
> 
> Mit Essen überleg ich mal, bis wann musst Du Bescheid wissen?
> 
> ...



Mit Essen wär Ende März OK! Ich will das Ganze dann ein wenig organisieren. Es muss ja nicht jeder alleine mit dem Auto fahren usw

Dann mach mal für Dienstag nen Termin!

LG
Jürgen

Auch ein schönnes sonniges WE!


----------



## Conbey (20. März 2009)

Fährt denn morgen vielleicht jemand in der Ville??

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## yogi71 (20. März 2009)

Dieses WE kein bisschen biken und das beim dem Wetter

Will meinem Bruder beim Umzug helfen, muss auch mal sein!

Wünsche allen die biken ein sonniges und schönes WE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (21. März 2009)

Niemand da, der bei dem schönen Wetter heute mal raus möchte


----------



## yogi71 (21. März 2009)

Guten Morgen

ich muss jetzt los zum Möbelschleppen!


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (21. März 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Niemand da, der bei dem schönen Wetter heute mal raus möchte



na, na, nicht weinen 
Stefan und ich fahren: 14 Uhr ab Heider Bergsee


----------



## WhiteBandit (21. März 2009)

Ihr glücklichen!
Ich muss arbeiten und die Zeit geht nicht um


----------



## Conbey (21. März 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> na, na, nicht weinen
> Stefan und ich fahren: 14 Uhr ab Heider Bergsee



 na da bin ich ja froh!! 
14 steht fest? Ne Stunde früher ginge nicht vielleicht??


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (21. März 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> na da bin ich ja froh!!
> 14 steht fest? Ne Stunde früher ginge nicht vielleicht??



Das trifft sich ja gut, Stefan möchte auch früher los, dann also 13 Uhr


----------



## mahatma (22. März 2009)

Tja, so endet das, wenn unerlaubterweise gebuddelt und gebaut wird und der Reviereigner sauer wird!


----------



## Conbey (22. März 2009)

Ist das die Ecke, wo die Kids oder wer auch immer diesen Freeride "Park" 
gebaut haben??

Naja...irgendwo zu verstehen, wenn das Ganze ohne ein OK vom Förster 
oder wem auch immer entsteht! Aber auf der anderen Seite...besser die 
Kids fahren Rad anstatt irgendwo auf der Straße zu sitzen und Scheiß zu 
machen.

Schade, dass es immer so weit kommen muss...


----------



## WhiteBandit (23. März 2009)

Oh je so was muss doch nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (23. März 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Tja, so endet das, wenn unerlaubterweise gebuddelt und gebaut wird und der Reviereigner sauer wird!



...laut meinen Informationen lag das nicht an dem Reviereigner, der sauer geworden ist, vielmehr hatten wohl ein paar Kindergärtnerinnen Angst um ihre Kleinen und haben sich deswegen beschwert. Der Eigner mußte also so handeln. Gebuddelt wurde nämlich dort wohl mit seiner Zustimmung....und der Spot war auch immer top gepflegt....teilweise haben sogar die Eltern der Kids mitgeholfen.

Ich sollte mich vielleicht auch mal in dem Kindergarten beschweren: Da stehen bestimmt ein Klettergerüst und eine Rutschbahn....da könnten sich die Kinder ja auch schwer dran verletzen.


----------



## joscho (23. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...laut meinen Informationen lag das nicht an dem Reviereigner, der sauer geworden ist, vielmehr hatten wohl ein paar Kindergärtnerinnen Angst um ihre Kleinen und haben sich deswegen beschwert.



Na ja, Sport ist ja auch echt übel. Verhindert Übergewicht, schafft Selbstvertrauen, baut Aggressionen ab und *zusammen* so einen "Park" aufbauen taugt auch nichts. 
Da gibt es doch so tolle Spiele. Macht man sich nicht dreckig, kann Chips dabei essen und ist höchstens virtuell zusammen. Pädagogisch wertvoll.

Magst Du da mal um eine Stellungnahme bitten


----------



## mahatma (23. März 2009)

Ne Kindergartengruppe hab ich sogar mal da oben getroffen.
Die Kids waren froh, da jemand fahren zu sehen, aber die "Pädagoginnen" sahen doch ein wenig, na nennen wir´s mal angesäuert, aus.
Wenn die da wirklich schuld dran sind, dann fänd ich das doch mehr als traurig. 
Die Bombentrichter waren doch ein netter Spielplatz und das nicht nur für biker.
Wenn wenigstens die einfache Durchfahrt offen gelassen worden wäre ...

Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder mit der Säge in den Busch!


----------



## mohlo (23. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Melde mich hiermit zurück aus dem Winterschlaf. Diese Woche werde ich mein Bike warten und den UST-Reifen eine frische Ladung Latex-Milch gönnen. 

Sofern das Bike startklar ist - wovon ich allerdings ausgehe - werde ich am kommenden Wochenende (28./29.3.) eine Tour durch die Ville starten. 

Bevor ich nun einen Termin im LMB-Breich eröffne, wollte ich vorab mal in die Runde fragen: "Wer hat Lust und Zeit? Samstag oder doch lieber am Sonntag?"

Gruß
Mohlo


----------



## st_mages (23. März 2009)

Lieber Samstag....


----------



## yogi71 (23. März 2009)

Lieber Sonntag......

und nu?

Beide Tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st_mages (23. März 2009)

...Umfrage starten, Wahlcomputer entwickeln, statistische Erhebung beauftragen, unabhängigen Gutachter einschalten, Freizeitgewohnheiten der Deutschen analysieren,......und ääääh - an beiden Tagen fahren.


----------



## yogi71 (23. März 2009)

Wahlcomputer geht nicht!!!! Da könnte manipuliert sein!


----------



## Redfraggle (23. März 2009)

Wie gestaltet sich denn das Tempo?
Wenn ihr nicht heizt wie die Irren wäre ich Samstag dabei!

Danach gehen wir dann ein paar Kindergärtnerinnen, äh pardon jetzt heißt das ja Erzieherin, verhauen!


----------



## yogi71 (23. März 2009)

Bin für morgen raus! Sorry!


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (23. März 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Bin für morgen raus! Sorry!



wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeiten morgen wieder so hoch ist, fällt der Termin auch ins Wasser  oder viel mehr 

achja, am WE wär ich (entsprechendes WETTER vorausgesetzt) auch dabei, bin terminlich flexibel


----------



## yogi71 (23. März 2009)

Keiner am Samstag Lust folgende Tour gemütlich zu fahren???

[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]http://www.jmr-biking.de/SchwereTouren.htm

@siegburg cat

Ich hoffe Du fährst trotzdem mal mit mir! 
[/FONT]


----------



## Redfraggle (23. März 2009)

Hallo Katrin,
wie wär´s dann wenn wir zusammen fahren, falls das Wetter mitspielt!
Schlag doch mal was vor, dann ist das Tempo auch in unserer Hand!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## yogi71 (24. März 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Also..........
> 
> 
> http://www.ruhrpottbiker.de/html/ausschreibung.html
> ...


Es kommen noch dazu:

Whitebandit
Henning

vielleicht SiegburgCat


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (24. März 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Es kommen noch dazu:
> 
> Whitebandit
> Henning
> ...




joah, schaun mer mal 
musst Du wirklich schon nächste Woche Bescheid wissen, das ist doch noch soooooooooooooooooo lange hin 

So, und die Tour für heute ist abgesagt, mir ist das alles zu nass.
Dafür starten wir am Samstag um 14 Uhr, wenn das Wetter bis dahin etwas trockener ist.

LG

Cat


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (24. März 2009)

... laut Regenradar sind das jetzt die letzten Regenwolken !!!

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/niederschlagsradar/

Gruß  Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nafets83 (24. März 2009)

wäre am samstag eventuell auch wieder mit dabei!


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (24. März 2009)

Ich fahr jetzt los,
vielleicht kommt ja doch jemand


----------



## WhiteBandit (24. März 2009)

Hi!

Wie sieht es denn aus mit Sonntag? Vielleicht so gegen 14:00 Uhr oder so?


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (24. März 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wie sieht es denn aus mit Sonntag? Vielleicht so gegen 14:00 Uhr oder so?



Joah, hört sich gut an  

Also, Samstag und Sonntag 14 Uhr. Setzt Du den Termin am Sonntag rein? Dann schreib ich den für Samstag aus.
Gibt's jemanden, der sich als Guide "opfern" würde 

LG

Cat


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (24. März 2009)

... wir haben eine schöne 2h-Runde gedreht 
... und es hat überhaupt nicht mehr geregnet


----------



## WhiteBandit (25. März 2009)

Ich hatte gestern Nachmittag in Rheinbach nicht ganz so viel Glück. Es war einfach alles Dabei. Regen, Hagel starker Wind und Sonne. War witzig.

Termin ist gemacht. Ich fände es super wenn der eine oder andere mitfahren würde und vielleicht auch einer den Guide macht. Ansonsten würde mein Garmin herhalten.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8073


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (25. März 2009)

schwarzfahrerx4 schrieb:


> ... wir haben eine schöne 2h-Runde gedreht
> ... und es hat überhaupt nicht mehr geregnet



na, da habt Ihr ja echt Glück gehabt  
Dafür hab ich jetzt wieder nen vollen Kühlschrank und das ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## yogi71 (25. März 2009)

Siegburg_Cat schrieb:


> na, da habt Ihr ja echt Glück gehabt
> Dafür hab ich jetzt wieder nen vollen Kühlschrank und das ist auch nicht zu verachten


 
Wann sind wir zum Essen eingeladen?


----------



## WhiteBandit (25. März 2009)

Ja ja ja ja zum Grillen es ist frühling lecker lecker lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tauchsieder (25. März 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern Nachmittag in Rheinbach nicht ganz so viel Glück. Es war einfach alles Dabei. Regen, Hagel starker Wind und Sonne. War witzig.
> 
> Termin ist gemacht. Ich fände es super wenn der eine oder andere mitfahren würde und vielleicht auch einer den Guide macht. Ansonsten würde mein Garmin herhalten.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8073



Dein Termin konkuriert sehr hart mit dem um 11:00 Uhr in Bonn (z.Zt. 25 eingetragene Mitfahrer)

Mein Tipp: eigenen Termin canceln und versuchen nach Bonn zu kommen.

Gruß
T.


----------



## Tauchsieder (25. März 2009)

schwarzfahrerx4 schrieb:


> ... wir haben eine schöne 2h-Runde gedreht
> ... und es hat überhaupt nicht mehr geregnet



Hallo,

ja, war ne nette Tour. Leider etwas kurz. Wobei sich das kurz im wesentlichen auf die Dunkelphase bezieht. Denn das fahren im Dunkeln mit mehreren Leuten ist ein echtes Erlebnis.
Und ab nächste Woche ist es dann sogar noch eine Stunde länger hell :-(

Gruß
T.


----------



## WhiteBandit (25. März 2009)

Nee Termin Canceln ist doof, da ich nicht vor 14:00 Uhr kann. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch den ein oder anderen der sich mir anschließt.


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (25. März 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Nee Termin Canceln ist doof, da ich nicht vor 14:00 Uhr kann. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch den ein oder anderen der sich mir anschließt.



Ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei, wenn das Wetter passt  und sicher noch ein paar Andere, nur kein Stress 

Nach Bonn zu ist mir zuviel Aufwand


----------



## WhiteBandit (25. März 2009)

Na super ich freue mich


----------



## yogi71 (27. März 2009)

Nicht noch einer Lust Samstag ne große Runde um die Tomburg zu drehen? Start 8.00 Uhr Tomburger Str. Wormersdorf Strecke ca.70-80km

oder

Sonntag mit nach Bonn, zum großen Herdentreiben!

Wünsche allen ein schönes WE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. März 2009)

schwarzfahrerx4 schrieb:


> ... wir haben eine schöne 2h-Runde gedreht
> ... und es hat überhaupt nicht mehr geregnet



Da ich jetzt erst ins Forum komme, lieber spät als nie:
Herzlichen Dank für´s mitnehmen. Hat Spass gemacht und war sehr lehrreich. Komme im Dunkeln mit dem richtigem Licht, am besten auf dem Helm!.

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja wieder etwas nächsten Dienstag (oder vielleicht nen anderen Abend). Ist ja dann länger hell, so dass ich mich für meine Funzel nicht schämen muss.

Gruß

Robin


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (30. März 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wann sind wir zum Essen eingeladen?



Ab demnächst kanns losgehen, muss nur noch jemand Grill, Kohlen, nen Tisch und Getränke mitbringen  
Den Balkon und das schöne Wetter hätte ich anzubieten 

Apropos: wie ist die Meinung zu einem Ville-Stammtisch? Gibts da irgendwelche Interessenten?

LG

Cat

P.s.: ich setz für morgen abend mal nen neuen Termin für ne Feierabend-Runde rein - Guides sind wie immer gern gesehen


----------



## Ghosty9 (30. März 2009)

..also ich bring dann Kartoffelsalat (ohne Mayonnaise ) mit und ich hätte dann noch eine leckere Kräuterbutter im Angebot. Wann findet die Party statt  ?

Ville-Stammtisch wär ich auch dafür  aber bitte irgendwo, wo es nicht kalt ist und es bequeme Sitzgelegenheiten gibt ...achsoja und leckeres Essen natürlich!

Grüße

Ghosty


----------



## yogi71 (31. März 2009)

Ville- Stammtisch ist gut!!! 
Ich bringe zum grillen den Tisch mit


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (31. März 2009)

kurzes Feedback zur Dienstags-Tour heute:

also mir hats super Spass gemacht, herzlichen Dank an Gerd und Andreas fürs guiden: endlich mal wieder in ne etwas andere Gegend (schön an der Swist lang  ) mit lauter netten (noch unbekannten) Leuten .
Tempo war super und das Wetter obergenial. Hoffentlich klappt das in nächster Zeit öfter mal (vielleicht auch mit ein paar mehr Leuten  )

Mir ist nur grade eingefallen: nächsten Dienstag kann ich nicht, da bin ich arbeitstechnisch verplant . 
Dafür werde ich vielleicht am Freitag noch mal spontan ne Runde abends drehen. Also, wer sich anschließen möchte, einfach melden 

Dann Euch mal noch ne gute Woche und bis denne,

Cat, aus der jetzt Poison_Girl wird


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. April 2009)

Hi!
Also wenn Du diesen Freitag meinst, dann denke ich währe ich dabei. Kommt allerdings auf die Uhrzeit an.


----------



## Poison_Girl (1. April 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hi!
> Also wenn Du diesen Freitag meinst, dann denke ich währe ich dabei. Kommt allerdings auf die Uhrzeit an.


 
Hey, guten Morgen,

ja, ich meine diesen Freitag, aber es wird garantiert irgendwann nach 18 Uhr.

LG

Poison_Girl, Ex-Cat


----------



## yogi71 (1. April 2009)

Poison_girl Siegburg_Cat!


----------



## Poison_Girl (1. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Poison_girl Siegburg_Cat!


 
Naja, ich wohn ja schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr in Siegburg und da der Winterpokal jetzt vorbei ist, ist jetzt Zeit für nen Tapetenwechsel


----------



## yogi71 (1. April 2009)

AHA!

und wie sieht es mit dem 26.04. aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (1. April 2009)

Hmm schade!
Vorher geht es nicht?  Weil da kann ich leider nicht


----------



## Poison_Girl (1. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> AHA!
> 
> und wie sieht es mit dem 26.04. aus?


 
genau 

und bisher hab ich am 26.04 noch nichts vor, falls mich und mein Radl also jemand mitnehmen könnte, wäre ich dann wohl dabei


----------



## Poison_Girl (1. April 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hmm schade!
> Vorher geht es nicht? Weil da kann ich leider nicht


 
neee, vorher muss ich arbeiten 
aber im Laufe dieses Sommers werden wir uns schon irgendwann mal über den Weg fahren 

Ich werd auch sicher am WE unterwegs sein, nur wollte ich an (mind.) einem Tag Richtung Siegburg / Wahner Heide los. Sven macht ja am Samstag ne Tour, aber ich bin da noch sehr unentschlossen.


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. April 2009)

Okay bestimmt fahren wir uns noch über den Weg.
Macht denn am Sonntag einer noch eine Tour oder besteht interesse?
Startzeitpunkt ist mir für den Sonntag egal.


----------



## yogi71 (1. April 2009)

Ich ich ich mach am Sonntag ne Tour im Bergischen !!!!!

Samstag, mal sehen vielleicht starte ich auch in Lohmar! Poison_Cat wie fährst Du wenn hin?
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Poison_Girl (1. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Samstag, mal sehen vielleicht starte ich auch in Lohmar! Poison_Cat wie fährst Du wenn hin?
> Gruß
> Jürgen



Momentan tendiere ich eher zu Sonntag mit der großen Ausfahrt, weil ich Samstag gern einiges für den B-A-L-K-O-N besorgen würde *froi* und das geht ja sonntags irgendwie immer so schlecht....

Richtung andere Rheinseite würde ich mit Serena fahren , gell?!!!


----------



## Ghosty9 (1. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Richtung andere Rheinseite würde ich mit Serena fahren , gell?!!!



Hi Katrin, genau  bin auch eher für Sonntag. Wollen wir vormittags fahren? 

...Poison_Cat ist übrigens auch ein guter Name   gefällt mir!

Wann ist denn nun die Party oder der Stammtisch  ? Also das mit dem Salat und der Butter meinte ich ernst   ansonsten wo kann man denn in Brühl eigentlich nett sitzen und essen?


----------



## Poison_Girl (1. April 2009)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> Hi Katrin, genau  bin auch eher für Sonntag. Wollen wir vormittags fahren?
> 
> ...Poison_Cat ist übrigens auch ein guter Name   gefällt mir!
> 
> Wann ist denn nun die Party oder der Stammtisch  ? Also das mit dem Salat und der Butter meinte ich ernst   ansonsten wo kann man denn in Brühl eigentlich nett sitzen und essen?



joah, so Sonntag morgen gegen 10 Uhr losfahren, wär ok (muss ja vorher noch nach Wesseling heizen  ), hat sonst noch irgendjemand Interesse an ner netten Runde durch die Wahner Heide?????

"Poison_*Girl*", wenn ich mal korrigieren darf und die Ehre muss ich mir mit dem toten Mönch und Charlie, der abstürzenden Eule, teilen 

Zum Thema Stammtisch / Party: ich hätte Samstag abend noch nix vor, da könnten wir auch eine Geburtstagsnachfeier steigen lassen, ne?!!!! 

Wie gesagt, der Balkon und Stühle sind vorhanden, der Rest sollte sich eigentlich kurzfristig besorgen lassen, ansonsten gibt es hier auch jede Menge nette Lokalitäten


----------



## Ghosty9 (1. April 2009)

ok, so machen wir das! Überraschungen, Verfahrer etc. wie immer sicher zu erwarten!! 

Was für'n Mönch und Eule und  ?? 

kommenden Samstag abend ist bei mir schlecht, da nachmittags die family zu Kaffee und Torte (wurks..) und Kuchen (lecker) da ist.

ansonsten bin ich dabei  der Rest der Ville-Rasselbande kann sich ja auch mal irgendwie äußern. Also wie siehts aus und so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (2. April 2009)

Hi!

Wann soll denn die Fahrt am Sonntag los gehen? Wo soll der Start sein? Wie lange soll das gehen? Termin machen? 

Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## yogi71 (2. April 2009)

Moin,

Stammtisch wär nicht schlecht! Da ich mich in Brühl usw nicht auskenne überlasse ich es den einheimischen Bikern eine Lokalität zu finden! 

gruß
Jürgen


----------



## mohlo (3. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich konnte gestern Nachmittag endlich mal die Zeit finden, mein geliebtes Bike aus dem Winterschlaf zu erwecken. Nachdem ich ca. 30 Minuten damit verbracht hatte, den Hinterreifen (Tubeless) wieder mit Kautschukmilch dicht zu bekommen, durfte ich heute Morgen mit Freude feststellen, dass dieser wieder einsatzbereit ist.

Ich werde aller Voraussicht nach heute gegen 14:00 Uhr eine kleine Runde durch die Ville starten. Sofern ihr am Sonntag eine Tour plant, bin ich gerne mit von der Partie.

Gruß
Mohlo


PS: Bei meinem hiesigen Händler sind die ersten Scott-Bikes mit Hammerschmidt-Kurbel eingetroffen. Die Preise sind natürlich jenseits von Gut und Böse. Naja, evtl. in 1-2 Jahen sollten die Dinger sicherlich bezahlbar sein.


----------



## Redfraggle (3. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Würde auch so gerne am Sonntag mitfahren, aber jetzt bin ich vernünftig
und warte bis ich gaaanz gesund bin!
Euch viel Spaß und bis bald!
Viele Grüße Barbara


----------



## Conbey (3. April 2009)

Halli hallo!!

Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch ne Rufnummer vom Vertexto  
Eigentlich wollte er ja am Wochenende auf Tour gehen, nur irgendwie hört 
man gar nix mehr von ihm... 

*VERTEXTO....BITTE MELDEN!!! *


----------



## WhiteBandit (3. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mal einen Termin für Sonntag gesetzt.
Währe schön, wenn sich ein paar Mitfahrer oder auch vielleicht ein Guid finden würden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8130


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DargoESX (4. April 2009)

So da bin ich wieder !!! 
Der Winterschlaf ist beendet und die Arbeit zu Hause fast fertig  . Und bei dem Wetter muß man einfach auf den Esel . Naja ein paar habe ich gestern ja schon gefunden bzw getroffen !!! 
So jetzt noch ein Paar Tage ins Trainingslager und dann fahre ich wieder mit . 
Will ja wenigstens mithalten  und ankommen !! 

Will hoffen das man sich die Tage wieder sieht wenn das Wetter so bleibt 


@ Conbey Habe mit Vertex eben noch gesprochen der wollte dir eigendlich was schreiben ??? Bei den sieht es schlecht mit der Schulter aus   also es hat sich für mich so angehört als würde das ins Wasser fallen morgen aber wie gesagt kann ja sein das der noch schreibt oder das er dir ne PM schreibt  !!!!

@ Mohlo ich hoffe ich habe nicht zu viel gebremst weil son 90kg klotz hintersich herziehen ist ja nicht so toll aber ich habe dich gewarnt war das erste mal seid einigen MONATEN  

Aber das wird schon wieder hoffe ich


----------



## Poison_Girl (4. April 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Würde auch so gerne am Sonntag mitfahren, aber jetzt bin ich vernünftig
> und warte bis ich gaaanz gesund bin!
> Euch viel Spaß und bis bald!
> Viele Grüße Barbara



Hi Barbara,

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr vernünftigt  Dann wünsch ich Dir mal, dass Du bald wieder richtig, richtig gesund bist. Die Saison ist ja noch jung 
Wünsch dir ein schönes WE!
LG

Katrin


----------



## Poison_Girl (4. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Stammtisch wär nicht schlecht! Da ich mich in Brühl usw nicht auskenne überlasse ich es den einheimischen Bikern eine Lokalität zu finden!
> 
> ...



Moin Jürgen,
das sollte kein Problem sein, ich würde allerdings vorschlagen, dass wir das Thema auf nach Ostern vertagen 
Wie wärs mit Freitag nach Ostern, das ist der 17.April??????

LG

Katrin


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. April 2009)

DargoESX schrieb:


> Will hoffen das man sich die Tage wieder sieht wenn das Wetter so bleibt



@DargoESX
Moin,also ich würde gerne Montag direkt nach der Arbeit ne Runde drehen!
Wäre 15 Uhr für dich OK??
Mein Wetterfrosch behauptet das es nächste Woche in der zweiten Wochenhälfte etwas feuchter wird!

@Mahatma
Der Trail um den See ist frei!!!! 
Hoffe du hast noch ein Paar Motive gefunden


----------



## Ghosty9 (4. April 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Würde auch so gerne am Sonntag mitfahren, aber jetzt bin ich vernünftig
> und warte bis ich gaaanz gesund bin!
> Euch viel Spaß und bis bald!
> Viele Grüße Barbara



Hi Barbara,
auch von mir gute Besserung  bis demnächst!



Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> das sollte kein Problem sein, ich würde allerdings vorschlagen, dass wir das Thema auf nach Ostern vertagen
> Wie wärs mit Freitag nach Ostern, das ist der 17.April??????



17. April klingt gut. Wo denn? Auf Deinem Balkon oder irgendwo in Brühl? Das Angebot mit dem Salat und so steht ja noch 
Können wir ja morgen bequatschen.


----------



## Vertexto (4. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Halli hallo!!
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch ne Rufnummer vom Vertexto
> Eigentlich wollte er ja am Wochenende auf Tour gehen, nur irgendwie hört
> ...




I`m so sorry,
aber ich hab das total verpennt,wenn Marco mich nicht angerufen hätte
dann.......
Ich hoffe Du siehst mir das nach,aber im Moment ist wirklich der Wurm drin.
Meine Schulter wird wahrscheinlich nach Ostern Operiert, so das ich dann im Mai erst wieder voll angreifen kann, bis dahin gibt es nur Schongang.
Schöne Grüße auch an alle anderen Villeaner
Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (4. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> das sollte kein Problem sein, ich würde allerdings vorschlagen, dass wir das Thema auf nach Ostern vertagen
> Wie wärs mit Freitag nach Ostern, das ist der 17.April??????
> 
> ...



Hey Katrin,
halten wir den 17.April mal fest, sieht bei mir ganz gut aus!

@vertexto
Gute Besserung, dann bist Du beim CTF am 26.April ja auch nicht dabei!

@Barbara
auch von mir gute Besserung!!!
Bis bald in der Ville!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## DargoESX (4. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> @DargoESX
> Moin,also ich würde gerne Montag direkt nach der Arbeit ne Runde drehen!
> Wäre 15 Uhr für dich OK??
> Mein Wetterfrosch behauptet das es nächste Woche in der zweiten Wochenhälfte etwas feuchter wird!
> ...


----------



## Vertexto (5. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Katrin,
> halten wir den 17.April mal fest, sieht bei mir ganz gut aus!
> 
> @vertexto
> ...




Doch, ich versuche es zu mindestens wenn die Schmerzen erträglich sind 
Gruß Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. April 2009)

DargoESX schrieb:


> ~TOM~ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @DargoESX
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (5. April 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> so das ich dann im Mai erst wieder voll angreifen kann, bis dahin gibt es nur Schongang.



Vielleicht hat man bei deinem "Schongang"mal die chance dran zu bleiben 
Dann mal gute besserung und schön auskurieren!

Gruß Tom


----------



## mahatma (5. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> @Mahatma
> Der Trail um den See ist frei!!!!
> Hoffe du hast noch ein Paar Motive gefunden



... ja, meinen Vorgarten!


----------



## DargoESX (5. April 2009)

So TOM also ich will morgen aufjedenfall fahren & die Oma hat auch Zeit 
Das einzige Problem ist das mein kleiner  seit Heutmorgen ziemlich Krank ist  Fieber usw. 

Ich denke mal du fährst ja auf jedenfall und falls der kleine Morgen besser dran ist dann bin ich dabei 
 ( Das heißt ich steh um kurz vor 15:00 Uhr am Heiderparkplatz ) 

Wenn es meinem Futzi immer noch so ******* geht werde ich mit dem zum Artz Düsen dann hat sich das mit dem Biken !! 

Naja mal sehn ich hoffe wir sehn uns um 15 Uhr 

Gruß Marco


----------



## ~TOM~ (6. April 2009)

Ist ja kein Problem,die Gesundheit geht vor!
Werde aber auf jeden fall fahren,vielleicht kann ja noch jemand!!

Grüße Tom


----------



## Poison_Girl (6. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Problem,die Gesundheit geht vor!
> Werde aber auf jeden fall fahren,vielleicht kann ja noch jemand!!
> 
> Grüße Tom


 
Schreib doch mal nen Termin aus, vielleicht kommt bei dem schönen Wetter ja der Eine oder Andere noch spontan vorbei


----------



## DargoESX (6. April 2009)

Also hier zu Hause sieht alles sehr gut aus 

Nur die Nachtschicht hängt mir in den Knochen also nimm gleich was Rücksicht @TOM 

Bis gleich 

Marco


----------



## ~TOM~ (6. April 2009)

Das wollte ich dir auch sagen  
Also nehmen wir gegenseitig Rücksicht,mich plagt der Heuschnupfen!

Bis gleich!!!!

Tom


----------



## ~TOM~ (7. April 2009)

Trotz des Überraschungs Gastes,der Marco und mich nur ärgern wollte ,ne schöne Tour bei SUPER Wetter! 
Wie schaut es bei Euch beiden denn den Rest der Woche aus?Mittwoch Donnerstag könnt ich ab 14 Uhr!

Grüße Tom


----------



## Vertexto (7. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Trotz des Überraschungs Gastes,der Marco und mich nur ärgern wollte
> 
> Grüße Tom




Ich würde das niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeee......... tun,Biker Kollegen ärgern,tztztz.

aber die Woche so am frühen Nachmittag sieht von der Zeit her gut aus,kommt ganz aufs Wetter an.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DargoESX (7. April 2009)

Muß ich mal schauen TOM morgen wollte ich mit meinem Schwager & meinem Alten Herr ne runde drehen  aber das ist aufjedenfall zu gemütlich für dich he he he & für den ..... erst recht 

Für Donnerstag kläre ich mit der Frau  aber ich melde mich morgen Abend dann nochmal


----------



## Poison_Girl (7. April 2009)

Hi,

morgen würde ich auch gern wieder los (quasi der Nachholtermin für die Dienstag-Feierabend-Runde), allerdings erst wie immer ab 18 Uhr ab Heider Bergsee.
Hat irgendjemand Interesse?
Ich schreib auch mal nen Termin aus. 

LG

Poison_Girl


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. April 2009)

DargoESX schrieb:


> aber das ist aufjedenfall zu gemütlich für dich he he he & für den ..... erst recht
> 
> Für Donnerstag kläre ich mit der Frau  aber ich melde mich morgen Abend dann nochmal




Alles klar,der ..... sollte ja auch lieber auf seine Gesundheit achten als arme Biker zu scheuchen 
Donnerstag wäre mir auch am liebsten,wollte Heute noch einiges schaffen im Garten!

Hatte am Donnerstag nicht Mr. ..... seinen Termin beim Onkel Doc??

Was mir noch fehlt wäre ne gemütliche Karfreitags Tour....jemand interesse????


@Gift-Mädchen: Wenn ich´s schaffe würd ich HeuteAbend kommen...dann aber nur gaaaanz langsam


----------



## WhiteBandit (8. April 2009)

Hi! 
Also das mit Karfreitag hört sich super an. Da denke ich bin ich dann dabei.
Wie ist dass denn mit Donnerstag ist da auch schon was geplant? Gibt es einen Termin?


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. April 2009)

Termine gibt´s nicht!
Donnerstag soll was ganz gemütliches werden,ohne raserei....einfach das Wetter genießen!
Donnerstag wäre so gegen 14 Uhr,für Freitag bin ich Zeitlich für alles offen!


----------



## Redfraggle (8. April 2009)

Wie ist denn das Tempo für Karfreitag geplant?
Wenn´s keine Raserei wird, wäre ich gerne dabei, allerdings nicht ganz so 
früh, da ich mal etwas länger schlafen möchte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (8. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> @Gift-Mädchen: Wenn ich´s schaffe würd ich HeuteAbend kommen...dann aber nur gaaaanz langsam


 
das lässt sich einrichten, bin heut auch etwas verstrahlt


----------



## WhiteBandit (8. April 2009)

Währe am Freitag so 10 oder 11 Uhr okay? Rasen tue ich heute. Für gemütlichkeit bin ich auch zu haben.
Am Donnerstag ginge vielleicht auch 17:30 oder 18:00 Uhr ein paar Kröten muss ich auch verdienen ?


----------



## yogi71 (8. April 2009)

So ich bin gleich da!!!! Aber ich hoffe es bleibt bei sehr langsam und gemütlich!!!!!

Bin in letzter Zeit etwas zuviel gefahren und sollte diese Woche mal aussetzen!
Aber gegen eine gemütliche Radtour ist bestimmt nix einzuwenden!


----------



## Poison_Girl (8. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So ich bin gleich da!!!! Aber ich hoffe es bleibt bei sehr langsam und gemütlich!!!!!
> 
> Bin in letzter Zeit etwas zuviel gefahren und sollte diese Woche mal aussetzen!
> Aber gegen eine gemütliche Radtour ist bestimmt nix einzuwenden!



na, war doch ok, oder?!  solange man Schwimmflügel und ein Schlauchboot dabei hatte 

Hoffentlich wird morgen das Wetter besser. Wir starten ne Runde (schön laaaaangsam und gemütlich) um 18:15 Uhr am Heider Bergsee. Wer Lust hat, kann sich gern noch anschließen


----------



## yogi71 (8. April 2009)

Hey,

wo hat es denn geregnet? Du meinst das bisschen Wasser am Ende der Tour?? Na gut!

War sehr schön, das war entspannt und locker! 
Den Erdbeerpflänzchen geht es gut! Morgen werden sie in den Garten entlassen!

Wir sehen uns!!!! Spätestens am 26.!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## yogi71 (8. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Wir starten ne Runde (schön laaaaangsam und gemütlich) um 18:15 Uhr am Heider Bergsee. Wer Lust hat, kann sich gern noch anschließen



Vielleicht bin ich kurzfristig dabei! Wenn Du absagst ruf mich aber an! Nummer schick ich Dir  per PN!


----------



## Poison_Girl (8. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich kurzfristig dabei! Wenn Du absagst ruf mich aber an! Nummer schick ich Dir  per PN!



mach ich..... oder wir radeln einfach noch mal bei Land-Unter.... vielleicht wachsen mir auch irgendwann noch Schwimmhäute


----------



## yogi71 (8. April 2009)

Dann ist es auf jedenfall nicht so voll in der Ville!  Wir haben ja noch ein paar Trails die wir fahren müssen!

Tom hat mir um 16.47 noch ne PN geschrieben, das Du absagen wolltest! Das ist Service!


----------



## Poison_Girl (8. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Tom hat mir um 16.47 noch ne PN geschrieben, das Du absagen wolltest! Das ist Service!



so sind die halt, die Villeaner


----------



## yogi71 (8. April 2009)

JaJa! Erst absagen und dann doch kommen! Versteh einer die Wei.......... ähmmm Villeaner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (8. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> JaJa! Erst absagen und dann doch kommen! Versteh einer die Wei.......... ähmmm Villeaner!



Du spammst hier ganz schön rum, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf...


----------



## yogi71 (8. April 2009)

?


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. April 2009)

Hi wie sieht denn dass für heute aus?
Hat wer Bock heute (Donnerstag) Start so gegen 18:00 Uhr mit zu fahren? 
Wie sieht das für morgen aus?


----------



## DargoESX (9. April 2009)

@ Tom der Dicke  dürfte jetzt beim Onkel DOC sein !!! 
Mal sehn was bei rumkommt ??? 

Und die Ostertage habe ich komplett Spätschicht da wird nicht viel gehn  & das Wetter soll ja mal richtig gut werden !!!!

Naja wir werden sehn 

Ich melde mich dann mal nach den Feiertagen wieder


----------



## yogi71 (9. April 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hi wie sieht denn dass für heute aus?
> Hat wer Bock heute (Donnerstag) Start so gegen 18:00 Uhr mit zu fahren?
> Wie sieht das für morgen aus?




Lesen erübrigt solch Fragen!


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. April 2009)

DargoESX schrieb:


> @ Tom der Dicke  dürfte jetzt beim Onkel DOC sein !!!
> Mal sehn was bei rumkommt ???
> 
> Und die Ostertage habe ich komplett Spätschicht da wird nicht viel gehn  & das Wetter soll ja mal richtig gut werden !!!!
> ...




Da bin ich mal gespannt was der Doc sagt 
Bestimmt biken nur noch mit 15er Schnitt 
Werde Samstag mein Bike in den Shop bringen,die Gabel muss mal ne Inspektion bekommen und der Rest am Bike auch!
Mal gespannt wann ich das wieder bekomme,aber das war der einzige Termin den ich bekommen habe,das Wochenede nach Ostern bin ich in der Eifel,da brauch ich ein Rad!
An Ostern hab ich eh nen vollen Terminplan


----------



## yogi71 (9. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird morgen das Wetter besser. Wir starten ne Runde (schön laaaaangsam und gemütlich) um 18:15 Uhr am Heider Bergsee. Wer Lust hat, kann sich gern noch anschließen



Bin zu 99% da, so zwischen 18 und 18.15 Uhr! 

laaaaaaaaaaaaangsaaaaaaam und geeeeeemüüüüüüüüütttttlllliiicccchhhhh!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## Poison_Girl (9. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Bin zu 99% da, so zwischen 18 und 18.15 Uhr!
> 
> laaaaaaaaaaaaangsaaaaaaam und geeeeeemüüüüüüüüütttttlllliiicccchhhhh!
> 
> ...


 
cool 
dann darfst Du heute die restlichen Trails zeigen 

und das Tempo wird langsamer als gestern, ich hab nämlich ein wenig müde Knochen, weiss gar nicht, woher


----------



## yogi71 (9. April 2009)

bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (9. April 2009)

So ein mist ich währe so gerne mitgefahren mußte aber mit meinem Bock noch in die Werkstatt so ein Käse

Hätte wer Bock morgen mit zu fahren?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8174


----------



## yogi71 (9. April 2009)

So, wieder zuhause! Danke an Katrin und Serena! Ich hoffe es war nicht zu wurzelig!
Freu mich auf nächste Woche!


----------



## Poison_Girl (9. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So, wieder zuhause! Danke an Katrin und Serena! Ich hoffe es war nicht zu wurzelig!
> Freu mich auf nächste Woche!



Der Dank geht eindeutig an Dich, Yogi!!!! Danke fürs Guiden in wunderbar neuem Terrain (zumindest der größte Teil). 
Über die Wurzeln sprech ich jetzt mal nicht..... 

Freu mich auch schon auf nächste Woche, hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so, also immer schön die Teller an Ostern leer essen


----------



## Ghosty9 (9. April 2009)

Hi zusammen,

von mir auch ein Dankeschööön an Yogi für die interessante Tour 

bis nächste Woche oder so 

@Yogi: sende Dir eine PN für die schönen Tracks


----------



## yogi71 (10. April 2009)

Danke! 

Dabei kenn ich mich in der Ville kaum aus!
@Serena 
Tracks kommen!


----------



## Conbey (10. April 2009)

Halli hallo zusammen!!

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch mit morgen aus? 
Jemand Lust auf ne Tour 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (12. April 2009)

Na wenn`s keiner bis jetzt gemacht hat......



Frohe Ostern an alle Villeaner und die,die mich kennen.



Gerd


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. April 2009)

Ja das wünsche ich auch. Geht es Deiner Schulter wieder besser?


----------



## yogi71 (12. April 2009)

Danke Gerd, auch Dir und Deiner Familie Frohe Ostern!

Allen anderen Villeaner, die mich kennen und noch nicht kennen

FROHE OSTERN
Viel Spass beim Eier suchen!

LG
Jürgen​


----------



## Poison_Girl (12. April 2009)

von mir natürlich auch:


*Frohe Ostern!
*

an alle Bekannten, Unbekannten (die hier einfach nur so rumlesen) und alle Anderen *nachdenk*.... 

Und hoffe, Ihr habt das tolle Wetter so nutzen können wie ich - hab gestern Rad Nummer 3 gekäuft und tatsächlich ein bisschen Höhentraining hinter mich gebracht  
Also, kann in zwei Wochen in Essen quasi gar nix mehr schief gehen 

Wünsch Euch morgen noch gute Erholung und bis bald im Wald!!

Katrin​


----------



## Poison_Girl (12. April 2009)

Nächsten Samstag startet unser 

erster *"Villeaner Stammtisch"*​
Start ist um 19 Uhr im Brauhaus am Schloß, direkt am Bahnhof in Brühl (d.h. diejenigen, die anschliessend noch nach Köln oder Bonn zum Feiern wollen, können dann direkt durchstarten - außerdem ist das Essen lecker und leicht zu finden  )

Ich schreibe auch gleich mal nen Termin aus.
Falls jemand noch einen besseren Vorschlag zwecks Lokalität hat, bitte bei mir melden.
Ansonsten freue ich mich über rege Beteiligung; evtl. könnte man den Stammtisch auch als Abschluss einer kleinen Samstag-Nachmittags-Tour ins Auge fassen 
Am besten bis Donnerstag anmelden, damit ich im Zweifelsfall einen Tisch reservieren kann.
Bis denne,

Katrin


----------



## yogi71 (12. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> v
> 
> Also, kann in zwei Wochen in Essen quasi gar nix mehr schief gehen
> 
> Katrin​



Dann kann ich Dich ja für die 65km einplanen!

Bis bald im Wald!

Jürgen


----------



## Poison_Girl (13. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich Dich ja für die 65km einplanen!



oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooch öhm..... ach nöh, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal  

achso, by the way: hast Du inzwischen mal sowas wie ne Streckenbeschreibung gefunden????


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooch öhm..... ach nöh, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal
> 
> achso, by the way: hast Du inzwischen mal sowas wie ne Streckenbeschreibung gefunden????




Ja das wäre Super


----------



## yogi71 (13. April 2009)

Nöööööööööööööööööö!


----------



## Vertexto (13. April 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ja das wünsche ich auch. Geht es Deiner Schulter wieder besser?





Danke der Nachfrage,aber der OP Termin ist erst am 5.5.(Kassenpatient eben).
Gruß
Gerd
P.s.
ich war heute gegen 14:00 in der Ville unterwegs,leider wie zu erwarten seeeeehr viel Fussvolk unterwegs gewesen, aber trotzdem schön .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (14. April 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage,aber der OP Termin ist erst am 5.5.(Kassenpatient eben).
> Gruß
> Gerd
> P.s.
> ich war heute gegen 14:00 in der Ville unterwegs,leider wie zu erwarten seeeeehr viel Fussvolk unterwegs gewesen, aber trotzdem schön .


Hallo Gerd,

dann steht dem 26.04. ja nix im Weg!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Vertexto (14. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd,
> 
> dann steht dem 26.04. ja nix im Weg!
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich auch so.(außer das Wetter spielt verrückt)
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (14. April 2009)

_Ich wieder.....


http://www.ruhrpottbiker.de/html/ausschreibung.html

Teilnehmer bis jetzt:
Chillmirage
Mscharf
philmop
Vertexto
Conbey  _
  Whitebandit
Poison_girl
Yogi71


Noch jemand???

Gruß
Yogi

Weitere Info´s kommen!!!


----------



## yogi71 (14. April 2009)

Wer fährt morgen gegen 17.30-18.00 Uhr im Wald???


----------



## Poison_Girl (14. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen gegen 17.30-18.00 Uhr im Wald???



Der Wille ist da, weiss aber nicht, ob ichs schaffe, diese Woche wirds noch mal etwas stressig....ich meld mich noch mal per Handy, wenn ich Näheres weiss, ok??


----------



## yogi71 (14. April 2009)

poison_girl schrieb:


> der wille ist da, weiss aber nicht, ob ichs schaffe, diese woche wirds noch mal etwas stressig....ich meld mich noch mal per handy, wenn ich näheres weiss, ok??



ok!


----------



## mahatma (14. April 2009)

Ich werde morgen wohl nach Mittag starten.
Habe da einen neuen singletrail entdeckt ... man findet auch nach Jahren immer mal was neues.
Wer mitfahren will ... mein Tempo dürfte ja bekannt sein!  (incl. Fotostop und Trailpflege)


----------



## yogi71 (15. April 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen wohl nach Mittag starten.
> Habe da einen neuen singletrail entdeckt ... man findet auch nach Jahren immer mal was neues.
> Wer mitfahren will ... mein Tempo dürfte ja bekannt sein!  (incl. Fotostop und Trailpflege)


 

Wo neuer Trail????????

Mach großes Schild hin, damit ich Ihn auch finden kann. Bin heute gegen 18 Uhr unterwegs!


----------



## mahatma (15. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wo neuer Trail????????
> 
> Mach großes Schild hin, damit ich Ihn auch finden kann. Bin heute gegen 18 Uhr unterwegs!



Tja, da kenkt man, es gibt nix neues und dann sowas ...

An der Weilerswister Kiesgrube! 

Wir alle, jedenfalls die meisten von uns, fahren ja immer schön um die Grube herum, den sandigen LKW-Weg bis zur Transportband-Brücke. Erst dahinter fängt ja dann der Singletrail mit Blick auf den Dobschleider Hof an, der weiter unten auf den Hauptweg (Schnacker Jagdweg) mündet.

Von der Brücke aus gesehen, diagonal über die Grube, war doch immer ein Ausblickspunkt, von wo man den Grubengrund sehen konnte. Dort ist jetzt der Zaun erneuert worden, weil das Kiesloch wieder genutzt wird. 
Fahr da rein und am Zaun entlang! Folge dem gut sichtbaren Pfad! Es geht über Wurzeln und querliegende Bäume, entlang der Abbruchkante und bis auf eine Stelle ist alles fahrbar. (jedenfalls für die meisten) 
Kann mich irren, aber ich hab keine Stollenabdrücke gefunden und glaube daher, dass der Weg doch bislang recht unbekannt ist. 
Er trifft dann auf den, uns bekannten, Trialpfad, der von der Brücke her kommt. Die beiden Teile miteinander verbunden ergeben schätzungsweise 2 km schönster Ville-Trail!
Und davon gibt es ja bekanntlich nicht sehr viel!

Fahrt es, staunt, benennt ihn nach mir und preiset den Herrn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (15. April 2009)

Amen


----------



## Derk (15. April 2009)

Den neuen Trail schaue ich mir dann mal heute nachmittag an ... danke für die präzise Beschreibung.

Derk


----------



## yogi71 (15. April 2009)

...und ich heute Abend! Dann sind wohl schon Spuren da!


----------



## Poison_Girl (15. April 2009)

...und....???? gefunden??? wie isses so??

ich werde morgen mal versuchen, mich früher von der Arbeit loszureißen, dann werde ich mich auch mal an der Kiesgrube umschauen


----------



## yogi71 (16. April 2009)

Nee, nicht gesucht!

Haben gestern ne schnelle Tour gefahren!


----------



## Vertexto (16. April 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Tja, da kenkt man, es gibt nix neues und dann sowas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erst mal Danke das Du den Weg reaktiviert hast(bin eben Direkt mal drüber, störend sind nur die zwei dicken Bäume),  leider gibt es den Trail  schon lange er war nur in Vergessenheit geraten 
Trotzdem soll er ab jetzt Deinen Namen tragen
,,mahattrail``
Gruß Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (16. April 2009)

Der Gerd vergisst nen Trail!  Nee, Nee
 Wir Zeit das wir mal wieder fahren!!!!


----------



## redrace (16. April 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Erst mal Danke das Du den Weg reaktiviert hast(bin eben Direkt mal drüber, störend sind nur die zwei dicken Bäume),  leider gibt es den Trail  schon lange er war nur in Vergessenheit geraten
> Trotzdem soll er ab jetzt Deinen Namen tragen
> ,,mahattrail``
> Gruß Gerd


 
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht konnte man früher schon ca.50 Meter vorher reinfahren. 

Gruß Meik


----------



## mahatma (16. April 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Erst mal Danke das Du den Weg reaktiviert hast(bin eben Direkt mal drüber, störend sind nur die zwei dicken Bäume),  leider gibt es den Trail  schon lange er war nur in Vergessenheit geraten
> Trotzdem soll er ab jetzt Deinen Namen tragen
> ,,mahattrail``
> Gruß Gerd



Danke, ist aber zuviel der Ehre!  Außerdem war er ja schon einigen bekannt! (siehe Meik)
Der erste "dicke" Baum ist doch klasse und einwandfrei zu fahren. Ich hab doch extra noch eine Steighilfe davor gelegt. So´n büschen halb rechts halten und man kommt drüber!
Nur der 2. BAum stört wirklich. Der ist aber angeknackst und könnte vielleicht von 3-4 kräftigen bikern zur Seite bugsiert werden. Vielleicht könnt ihr euch da bei einer eurer nächsten Gemeinschaftsausfahrten mal einen Bruch heben? Dankeganzlieb! 
Und vielleicht könntest du dich bei Gelegenheit mal beim Hypnotiseur auf die Couch legen, vielleicht fallen dir ja noch mehr vergessene Wege ein!


----------



## yogi71 (17. April 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Nur der 2. BAum stört wirklich. Der ist aber angeknackst und könnte vielleicht von 3-4 kräftigen bikern zur Seite bugsiert werden. Vielleicht könnt ihr euch da bei einer eurer nächsten Gemeinschaftsausfahrten mal einen Bruch heben? Dankeganzlieb!
> Und vielleicht könntest du dich bei Gelegenheit mal beim Hypnotiseur auf die Couch legen, vielleicht fallen dir ja noch mehr vergessene Wege ein!


Das nächstemal wenn ich nen Stapler in der Tasche habe, heb ich ihn auf die Seite!
Hypnose für Gerd ist gut, vielleicht fällt Ihm ja ein schöner 5km Singletrail wieder ein!

Wünsche allen einen schönen Freitag!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Derk (17. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hypnose für Gerd ist gut, vielleicht fällt Ihm ja ein *schöner 5km Singletrail *wieder ein!
> 
> Wünsche allen einen schönen Freitag!
> 
> ...



Einen so langen Trail   kenne ich in der näheren Umgebung nur in der Eifel - entlang den Gräben, die von Osten her auf Roettgen zuführen.
Da fahre (und schiebe ) ich - wahrscheinlich - am übernächsten Wochenende entlang.
Gruß
Derk


----------



## yogi71 (17. April 2009)

Derk schrieb:


> Einen so langen Trail   kenne ich in der näheren Umgebung nur in der Eifel - entlang den Gräben, die von Osten her auf Roettgen zuführen.
> Da fahre (und schiebe ) ich - wahrscheinlich - am übernächsten Wochenende entlang.
> Gruß
> Derk


Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Derk (17. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Samstag oder Sonntag?



Du hast Post !


----------



## yogi71 (17. April 2009)

Danke! Du auch!


----------



## nafets83 (19. April 2009)

hallo!
ich wollte mal fragen wie der gestrige abend denn war? oder zumindest die leute die da waren! war leider verhindert sonst wäre ich auch gerne mal vorbeigekommen und euch in zivil gesehn!

schönen restsonntag

stefan


----------



## Poison_Girl (19. April 2009)

nafets83 schrieb:


> hallo!
> ich wollte mal fragen wie der gestrige abend denn war? oder zumindest die leute die da waren! war leider verhindert sonst wäre ich auch gerne mal vorbeigekommen und euch in zivil gesehn!
> 
> schönen restsonntag
> ...



Hi Stefan,

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, du lebst ja noch 
Tja, wir haben Dich gestern schmerzlich vermisst, wir waren dann kurzfristig eine reine Mädelsrunde, nachdem Yogi uns mit der Ausrede "Dienstlicher" Notfall auch noch sitzengelassen hat 
Ich würde sagen, die Stimmung war prächtig, zur Qualität des Essens möchte ich mich lieber nicht äußern.... 
Für den nächsten Stammtisch würde ich dann bei dann hoffentlich entsprechender Witterung einen Biergarten (Einhorn????) anstreben...achso, dann hat sich das aber mit dem Zivil auch erledigt...naja, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ne Idee.

Ansonsten würde ich demnächst mal gern ne Tour durch die Wahner Heide drehen.... bin heute nur durchgeprescht, aber das ist ja riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiesig das Gebiet um den Flugplatz rum. Mal sehen, wann sich das ergibt.

Dann mal noch nen schönen Abend und bis demnächst (Yogi fährt am Donnerstag, ich hoffe, ich schaffe es diese Woche zeitlich),

Katrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (19. April 2009)

So,
wir starten mit neun Leutchen zum CTF in Essen! Das wird ein Spass!
Alle Mitfahrer haben ja eine PN von mir bekommen.

Bin heute mit Chillmirage die 65km CTF Tour gefahren! Am Ende waren es 71km mit 1621Hm. Also die Angabe mit >1200Hm ist ganz nett geschrieben.

Also ich werde wahrscheinlich die 40km Runde nehmen!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## Conbey (19. April 2009)

Ja hallo zusammen!!

Auch ich melde mich wieder zurück (Schwiegerelten besuchen)!! Echt
schade, dass ich am Stammtisch nicht teilnehmen konnte! 

Aber es kommt wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer!! 
Mein Start am Sonntag ist sehr in Frage gestellt, da ich die letzten zwei 
Wochen wegen einer Knochenhautentzündung im Handgelenk krank 
geschrieben war. Ich muss morgen früh noch mal zum Arzt und dann weiß
ich wohl mehr! 

Ganz liebe Grüße, 

Markus


----------



## yogi71 (19. April 2009)

Na, dann wünsche ich Dir mal gute Besserung!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## nafets83 (19. April 2009)

ja ich lebe noch!

muss jetzt auch wieder aktiver werden wo die tage doch länger und die arbeit weniger wird 

ja unter der woche wenn das wetter passt würde ich mich dann auch mal wieder anschliessen!


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> wir waren dann kurzfristig eine reine Mädelsrunde



Dann warst du also mit Serena allein???? 
Schade das es dieses Wochenende war,ich war mit Schwager und zwei weiteren in der Eifel unterwegs!
Haben einige Strecken des Vulkanbike Trailparks unter die Stollen genommen!Der Samstag war ja sehr durchwachsen,aber der Sonntag war klasse!!!Habe echt gemerkt das ich noch einiges tun muss,waren sehhhr viele hm  und die Schenkel waren stellenweise recht doll am brennen 
Beim nächsten Villestammtisch werde ich mich anschließen...wenn ich da bin!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2009)

Hey Tom,
bist du dieses Jahr wieder beim Schinderhannes dabei?

grüße
sun909


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. April 2009)

@~Tom~
Warst du in dieser Kôulshore? 
Hätte ich gewusst dass Du am Wochenende in der Vulkaneifel warst, hätten wir ja vielleicht ein Ründchen zusammen drehen können


----------



## Derk (20. April 2009)

Hallo,

es sei mir doch ein kleines bischen Schleichwerbung erlaubt, oder ?! :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8236

Diese Tour wird wirklich gemütlich abgefahren;  nach meiner Schätzung bewegen die bisher gemeldeten zwei Teilnehmer und ich zusammen ungefähr 150 Lebensjahre vor uns her - also "ältere Herren"  im besten  Sinne der beiden Worte.

Eine schöne Arbeits-/ Studiums- / Schulwoche  wünsche ich Euch

Derk


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. April 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hey Tom,
> bist du dieses Jahr wieder beim Schinderhannes dabei?
> 
> grüße
> sun909



Hallo Carsten,
leider bin ich in der Zeit im Urlaub,bzw.ich komme erst in der Nacht 16/17 am Flughafen an!

Ist aber für nächstes Jahr wieder mein Ziel!

Hab dieses Jahr auch nicht sooo die Zeit,fahre nur ab und an durch die Ville!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (20. April 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> @~Tom~
> Warst du in dieser Kôulshore?
> Hätte ich gewusst dass Du am Wochenende in der Vulkaneifel warst, hätten wir ja vielleicht ein Ründchen zusammen drehen können



Beim Koulshore war ich letztes Jahr schon.....es lohnt sich nicht wirklich deswegen nur in die Eifel zu fahren!Aber es gibt ausgeschilderte Routen die daran vorbei kommen,dann kann man nen abstecher wagen!
Das nächste mal melde ich es früher an das es in die Eifel geht 
Hau den Gerd mal wegen ner schönen Nordschleifen Tour an,der kennt sich da auch ganz gut aus,denke die Runde um den Ring kann man noch was verlängern!!
Wäre da dann auch dabei,macht schon spaß um die Nordschleife zu fahren,nur die ausgeschilderte Route ist etwas kurz!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, du lebst ja noch
> Tja, wir haben Dich gestern schmerzlich vermisst, wir waren dann kurzfristig eine reine Mädelsrunde, nachdem Yogi uns mit der Ausrede "Dienstlicher" Notfall auch noch sitzengelassen hat
> ...


Kling gut dieses Wochenende könnte ich ab 15 Uhr was organisieren .


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. April 2009)

Ja die Nordschleife kenne ich noch vom Letzten Jahr war ganz witzig.

Vielleicht plane ich mal ne Tour um die Kôulshore mit der gleichnahmigen inbegriffen, aber ausgetobt habe ich mich da noch nicht. Da würde man vielleicht noch einen Guid benötigen. Hmmm mal gucken.


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Kling gut dieses Wochenende könnte ich ab 15 Uhr was organisieren .



Hört sich interessant an 
Schönes Bike hast du jetzt....nur wo ist der Stäner abgeblieben 

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Poison_Girl (20. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ja hallo zusammen!!
> Ich muss morgen früh noch mal zum Arzt und dann weiß
> ich wohl mehr!



und????? Bist du dabei??? hab kein Bock auf rote laterne oder würd sie zumindest gern teilen 
Von mir natürlich auch Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## Poison_Girl (20. April 2009)

nafets83 schrieb:


> muss jetzt auch wieder aktiver werden wo die tage doch länger und die arbeit weniger wird



ja, ja, aber nicht an der Döner-Bude!!! 
Isch hab Disch gesehen!!!! *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (20. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Dann warst du also mit Serena allein????



Nope, wir waren derer ein Drei-Mädels-Haus, mal sehen, ob sich Michi auch irgendwann demnächst mit uns in den Wald traut  Werbung gemacht haben wir hoffentlich genug


----------



## Poison_Girl (20. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Kling gut dieses Wochenende könnte ich ab 15 Uhr was organisieren .



ja, dieses Wochenende ist natürlich nicht so gut, weil ich mich ja für Sonntag für die CTF in Essen hab breitschlagen lassen, da muss ich mich am Samstag schonen *lach*

wie wärs die Woche drauf oder ist da wieder arbeiten angesagt?????
LG in die alte Heimat (naja, so Pii mal Daumen jedenfalls  )


----------



## Poison_Girl (20. April 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe, gibt es ja doch einige Interessenten für den nächsten Stammtisch.

Gibts denn dafür irgendwelche Terminwünsche (oder Termine, an denen es gar nicht geht) für den nächsten Stammtisch????
Evtl. irgendwelche Lokalitäten-Vorschläge?

Ansonsten würde ich versuchen, ab nächster Woche, die Dienstag-Abend-Termine wieder aufleben zu lassen, und bei angenehmen Temperaturen einen Abschluss im Einhorn anstreben 

In diesem Sinne noch eine gute Woche und evtl. bis Donnerstag (momentan siehts ganz gut aus bei mir),
LG

Katrin


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

Boahhhh wat spamt die hier rum!


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Boahhhh wat spamt die hier rum!


 
*ich hab halt viel zu sagen* ​


----------



## Conbey (21. April 2009)

Soooo...mein Handgelenk ist zwar noch nicht 100%ig ok, aber ich bin nicht 
mehr krank geschrieben und werde am Sonntag mitfahren können!! 


@Vertexto
Fahren wir zusammen?? Wenn ja...wo und wann sollen wir uns treffen??

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

Na, das hört sich Klasse an!!!!


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> aber ich bin nicht  mehr krank geschrieben und werde am Sonntag mitfahren können!!



ja cool 

ich freu mich - noch einer, der nicht so rast - hoff ich jedenfalls


----------



## Conbey (21. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> noch einer, der nicht so rast - hoff ich jedenfalls



 Kennst mich doch!


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Kennst mich doch!



naja, wer weiss, was für Medis Du bekommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (21. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> naja, wer weiss, was für Medis Du bekommst



 Hmmm....ich glaube  und hoffe nur die Besten und mit dem richtigen  knallst direkt noch mehr 

Also   Freunde!!


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Hmmm....ich glaube  und hoffe nur die Besten und mit dem richtigen  knallst direkt noch mehr
> 
> Also   Freunde!!



das kann am Sonntag ja heiter werden......

P.S.: @Yogi: nein, das ist nicht Spammen!!!! Wir unterhalten uns nur *g*


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Hmmm....ich glaube  und hoffe nur die Besten und mit dem richtigen  knallst direkt noch mehr
> 
> Also   Freunde!!



Will auch die Medi haben!!!!

Wer spricht den hier von Spam!


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

Gehen wir eigentlich alle nach dem CTF noch was  und  !!

Das haben wir wohl auf jedenfall verdient. Egal wie es endet!


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Gehen wir eigentlich alle nach dem CTF noch was  und  !!
> 
> Das haben wir wohl auf jedenfall verdient. Egal wie es endet!



ich dachte, wir grillen??!!!! 

und ich muss übrigens den ersten Platz machen - nur mal so b.t.w.


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

Grillen wird was knapp! Also ich schlage nettes Lokal zum Ausklang vor!
Da darf man auch nirgendwo grillen, war ja da!


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Grillen wird was knapp! Also ich schlage nettes Lokal zum Ausklang vor!
> Da darf man auch nirgendwo grillen, war ja da!



mir egal, beim Essen bin ich flexibel - hautpsache, es ist lecker


----------



## Conbey (21. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> ich dachte, wir grillen??!!!!



 Ähhhh...wie jetzt?? Grillen?? Nicht das ich was dagegen hätte,  aber hör ich jetzt zum ersten Mal!


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ähhhh...wie jetzt?? Grillen?? Nicht das ich was dagegen hätte,  aber hör ich jetzt zum ersten Mal!



War ne Idee!!! Aber ich weiß nicht wo!!!!! Deshalb dachte ich irgendwo in ein nettes Lokal! Einer ne Idee?? Markus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ähhhh...wie jetzt?? Grillen?? Nicht das ich was dagegen hätte,  aber hör ich jetzt zum ersten Mal!



Markus, du warst lang weg vom Fenster......  Grillen ist DAS Thema hier im Threat - da war ja auch mal was mit meinem Balkon, aber da sind jetzt schon Tomaten und Erdbeeren, kein Platz mehr für nen Grill *lach*


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

Dann machen wir Platz für den Grill!


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> War ne Idee!!! Aber ich weiß nicht wo!!!!! Deshalb dachte ich irgendwo in ein nettes Lokal! Einer ne Idee?? Markus??



wir könnten uns bei meinem Kollegen einladen, der wohnt da in der Nähe 
weiss aber net, ob der das so toll findet


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dann machen wir Platz für den Grill!



ööööööööööööööööööööööööööhm....................... 

Und dann wär da immer noch das Tisch-Problem.....


----------



## Conbey (21. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Markus, du warst lang weg vom Fenster......  Grillen ist DAS Thema hier im Threat - da war ja auch mal was mit meinem Balkon, aber da sind jetzt schon Tomaten und Erdbeeren, kein Platz mehr für nen Grill *lach*



Nee nee!! Das mit dem Grillen hab ich schon verfolgt...also auf dem Balkon!! 
Aber in Verbindung mit Essen hab ich das jetzt zum ersten Mal gelesen! 

Aber grundsätzlich spricht ja nix gegen ein schönes  und einem kleinen  zum Ausklang!!


----------



## Conbey (21. April 2009)

Und zum Thema Grillen können wir (Tom und ich) ja vielleicht in den nächsten Wochen was verkünden! Wer es noch nicht weiß...kleines
Geheimnis welches erst zum besagten Termin gehüllt wird! 

Alle die es schon wissen....psssssssst!! 

 is in the Air....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

Du und Tom! Wie süß

Also wer noch ne Lokalität für Sonntag kennt, bitte hier mitteilen! Kann ja irgendwo in Brühl sein!


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Du und Tom! Wie süß



dass Du auch immer vorplappern musst...neee, nee, neee 



yogi71 schrieb:


> Also wer noch ne Lokalität für Sonntag kennt, bitte hier mitteilen! Kann ja irgendwo in Brühl sein!



auf alle Fälle NICHT das Brauhaus!!!!
Der Kaiserbahnhof ist immer noch zu, oder??!!!! Hier musses doch irgendwo nen Biergarten geben.....


----------



## Conbey (21. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Du und Tom! Wie süß



 Ähhhhh...es ist jetzt nicht so, wie du denkst....oder darstellst!!  

Viel besser!!!


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Viel besser!!!



geht das denn???? für wen besser???


----------



## Conbey (21. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> auf alle Fälle NICHT das Brauhaus!!!!



 Was ist denn so schlecht daran? Was habt ihr erlebt??

Wie wäre es denn mit dem Birkhof??


----------



## Conbey (21. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> geht das denn???? für wen besser???



Für beide gleichgut!! Nur soviel sei verraten...diesmal werde ich mit etwas 
Glück vielleicht der schnellere sein!!


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

Dann lassen wir uns überraschen!


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Was ist denn so schlecht daran? Was habt ihr erlebt??



Das Essen war jetzt eher nicht so......



Conbey schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit dem Birkhof??



Perfekt!!!! 
Wenn wir dich nicht hätten, Markus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

OK nach Essen dann zum Essen in den Birkhof! 

Kaiserbahnhof ist noch geschlossen!


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Kaiserbahnhof ist noch geschlossen!



macht der überhaupt noch mal auf??? der wird doch schon ewig umgebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung! Also Birkhof, den haben wir uns dann auch verdient!


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung! Also Birkhof, den haben wir uns dann auch verdient!



wenn ich überlebe auf alle Fälle *g*


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, wat wird dat schön und lustisch


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, wat wird dat schön und lustisch




joh!!!


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

Katrin......

Donnerstag im Wald???? Ich bin um 17 Uhr da!


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Katrin......
> 
> Donnerstag im Wald???? Ich bin um 17 Uhr da!



18 Uhr, 17 Uhr sitz ich noch im Zug; außerdem muss ich noch meinen Anhänger abholen - oder Du drehst vorher schon mal ne Runde und wir treffen uns 18-18:15 am Heider


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

Hmmmm, ich hab noch zwei "Neue" im Schlepptau, die das erstemal in der Ville sind! Ich wollte die Tour fahren, die wir das letztemal mit Serena gefahren sind!

Vielleicht können wir uns irgendwo auff der Strecke treffen???? Haben ja Handies!!!


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hmmmm, ich hab noch zwei "Neue" im Schlepptau, die das erstemal in der Ville sind! Ich wollte die Tour fahren, die wir das letztemal mit Serena gefahren sind!
> 
> Vielleicht können wir uns irgendwo auff der Strecke treffen???? Haben ja Handies!!!



war das die Richtung Hürth??? Die war cool  da wär ich aber schon gern von Anfang an dabei  vielleicht kann ich ja Donnerstag früher gehen, war ja letzte Woche und heute ausreichend lange da.....


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> war das die Richtung Hürth??? Die war cool  da wär ich aber schon gern von Anfang an dabei  vielleicht kann ich ja Donnerstag früher gehen, war ja letzte Woche und heute ausreichend lange da.....



das wäre natürlich super Klasse!!!! Aber da ist es doch wurzelig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (21. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Perfekt!!!!
> Wenn wir dich nicht hätten, Markus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2009)

Mensch Markus!


----------



## Conbey (21. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Mensch Markus!



Was denn??  Neidisch!??? 

So verabschiede mich mal für heute, jetzt ist House time!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Grillen können wir (Tom und ich) ja vielleicht in den nächsten Wochen was verkünden! Wer es noch nicht weiß...kleines
> Geheimnis welches erst zum besagten Termin gehüllt wird!
> 
> Alle die es schon wissen....psssssssst!!
> ...



Du altes Plappermaul 
Jetzt denkt sich jeder seinen Teil...und ich wollte das mit dir doch GEHEIM halten....weils ja soooo schön is  
Also ich denke das es bei mir eh erst ende Mai mit dem Grillen klappt,es sind noch einige Geburtstage und Urlaub im Mai angesagt!


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Für beide gleichgut!! Nur soviel sei verraten...diesmal werde ich mit etwas
> Glück vielleicht der schnellere sein!!




 TRÄUM WEITER 

Ich hab doch schon nen Vorsprung,außerdem.....wenn du schneller bist geb ich dir einen aus


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (22. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> TRÄUM WEITER
> 
> Ich hab doch schon nen Vorsprung,außerdem.....wenn du schneller bist geb ich dir einen aus



OK, der Deal steht!! Ich werde das mal weiterfunken!!  
Hab schon extra meinen Sonderurlaub beantragt, vielleicht hilft das ja!!


----------



## Conbey (22. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Katrin......
> 
> Donnerstag im Wald???? Ich bin um 17 Uhr da!



Huhu Yogi  
wo trefft ihr euch denn? Heider??  Wenn das Wetter passt 
würde ich mich vielleicht auch anschließen!!


----------



## Vertexto (22. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> auf alle Fälle NICHT das Brauhaus!!!!
> Der Kaiserbahnhof ist immer noch zu, oder??!!!! Hier musses doch irgendwo nen Biergarten geben.....




Reusper,
ich will ja nicht meckern aber Ihr Spamt hier ganz schön rumm, alleine von gestern bis heute eine Ganze Forumseite, so war das eigentlich nicht gedacht.
Hier geht es ums Biken und nicht ums Grillen.

Aber möchte euch trotzdem einen Vorschlag machen, versucht es doch mal im Brauhausgarten in Brühl Ost direkt gegenüber der Mauser,die haben mit Abstand das Beste Buffet.......... 
So und jetzt zum wesentlichen, ich war gestern um 18:00 mal am Heider ,habe aber leider niemanden getroffen  außer einer Amazone auf einem Cannondale glaube ich.
Währe noch jemand mitgefahren hätte man noch ein Radler im Waldbiergarten(ex Einhorn) trinken können.
Ich freue mich schon auf Sonntag
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2009)

@ Gerd

hier meckern wegen SPAM, aber am grillen dann teilnehmen wollen, gell?
Sonntag Uhrzeit usw OK??

@Markus
Donnerstag 17.00 Uhr Heider Bergsee, lockere sehr gemütliche Runde! 


*ES lebe das VILLE FORUM*​


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Huhu Yogi
> wo trefft ihr euch denn? Heider??  Wenn das Wetter passt
> würde ich mich vielleicht auch anschließen!!


 

DU heißt auch Katrin !!!! Aha Tom, Markus der Katrin heißt!!! Jaja es verdichtet sich!

*Wetter wird super, denn wenn Yogi radelt ist das als wenn Engel reisen!*


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> OK, der Deal steht!! Ich werde das mal weiterfunken!!
> Hab schon extra meinen Sonderurlaub beantragt, vielleicht hilft das ja!!



Ich hab schon 4 Wochen Urlaub eingetragen    Und danach lass ich mich am Arm Operieren,heißt nochmal 6 Wochen gelber Schein 

Und sollte ich dann doch schneller sein....ich erwarte ja auch nichts anderes ...dann darfst du mir auch gerne einen ausgeben!!!
Ach und Morgen werde ich mich auch mal auf den Weg zum Heider machen,gemütlich und langam ist genau richtig!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. April 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Reusper,
> ich will ja nicht meckern aber Ihr Spamt hier ganz schön rumm, alleine von gestern bis heute eine Ganze Forumseite, so war das eigentlich nicht gedacht.
> Hier geht es ums Biken und nicht ums Grillen.




Gerd,wenn du mal genau nachschaust wird dir auffallen das die Spam Meister es fast auf 2 ganze Seiten gebracht haben!Die starten auf seite 80 schon!!
Aber sei mal ehrlich,Biken und Grillen verbinden ist doch ne PRIMA Sachen 

Wie schaut´s denn bei dir mir Morgen Abend aus???


----------



## WhiteBandit (22. April 2009)

@yogi
Du sag mal könnte ich die .gpx oder .trc oder so Datei bekommen von der Tour bekommen, die Du am Donnerstag fahren willst? Ich habe soviel gutes darüber gehört dass ich die auch mal fahren möchte. Ich kann leider am Donnerstag nur leider nicht.


----------



## st_mages (22. April 2009)

Sagt mal,

habt Ihr die Tour am Donnerstag eingestellt?

Seh da nämlich nix....


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2009)

Neeeeeeee, ist nicht eingestellt, weiß doch schon jeder

Ich wollte eigentlich mit zwei Villeneulingen ne sehr sehr gemütliche Runde durch die Ville ziehen und denen mal zeigen wie schön es hier ist!  und so flach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (22. April 2009)

Du kannst Sie ja trotzdem reinstellen,unter gaaaanz langsam und leicht 
Ich muss ja genug Puste haben um mit Markus zu quatschen


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2009)

Braucht Ihr alle ne ofizielle Einladung????

gaanz langsam find ich nicht


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Braucht Ihr alle ne ofizielle Einladung????
> 
> gaanz langsam find ich nicht



Ja sonst fühlt man sich so unwillkommen 

Und ich find man sollte gaanz langsam mal einführen im LMB


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8265

Bitte!


----------



## nafets83 (22. April 2009)

wenn das wetter passt und sonst nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich auch dabei!
17 uhr am heider bergsee ist machbar!


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Huhu Yogi
> wo trefft ihr euch denn? Heider??  Wenn das Wetter passt
> würde ich mich vielleicht auch anschließen!!



Die Tour steht jetzt im LMB,kneifen gillt jetzt nicht mehr  
Haben doch ne menge zu bequatschen  

Also Markus,bis Morgen!!


----------



## Vertexto (22. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Gerd,wenn du mal genau nachschaust wird dir auffallen das die Spam Meister es fast auf 2 ganze Seiten gebracht haben!Die starten auf seite 80 schon!!
> Aber sei mal ehrlich,Biken und Grillen verbinden ist doch ne PRIMA Sachen
> 
> Wie schaut´s denn bei dir mir Morgen Abend aus???



Sieht gut aus, dann 17:00 am Heider. Wer bringt so ein GPS Teil mit? 
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Conbey (22. April 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> @yogi
> Du sag mal könnte ich die .gpx oder .trc oder so Datei bekommen von der Tour bekommen, die Du am Donnerstag fahren willst? Ich habe soviel gutes darüber gehört dass ich die auch mal fahren möchte. Ich kann leider am Donnerstag nur leider nicht.



Also so wie es aussieht, fahr ich morgen ja mit, dann kann ich dir den Track schicken!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Conbey (22. April 2009)

~tom~ schrieb:


> ich muss ja genug puste haben um mit markus zu quatschen :d



*R i c h t i g​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (22. April 2009)

Hey Tom, 

warum fährst du am Sonntag eigentlich nicht mit???


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2009)

soviele morgen!!! Boahhhhhhh

Ich bringe GPS mit!

Bis morgen Ihr Vielen 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## WhiteBandit (23. April 2009)

Ich kann leider nicht mitfahren 

Kann mir einer die Tour bitte bitte per E-Mail schicken?


----------



## yogi71 (23. April 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht mitfahren
> 
> Kann mir einer die Tour bitte bitte per E-Mail schicken?


 
Du weißt das Tracks nur an die weitergegeben werden, die die Tour mitgefahren sind!!!! Das ist bei MTB´lern so!

Aber da Du ja einer der JFFR´s bist, ist der Track schon unterwegs!


So Leutchen bis nachher.

Hey TOM,
ja richtig, warum fährst Du Sonntag nicht mit???

Gruß
und ride on

YOGiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## WhiteBandit (23. April 2009)

Danke für den Track ich werde den Morgen mal ausprobieren.


----------



## yogi71 (23. April 2009)

Danke an alle Mitfahrer für die schöne unterhaltsame Entspannungstour heute, das nächstemal an einem WE die große Runde!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (23. April 2009)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!!
Vielen Dank an die beiden Guides 

Super schöne Runde mit lauter netten Mitradlern 

Gern bald wieder!!  sozusagen am Sonntag.....


----------



## Conbey (23. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...das nächstemal an einem WE die große Runde!



Na wenn das Tempo das Gleiche ist wie heute, gerne!!!


----------



## yogi71 (24. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Na wenn das Tempo das Gleiche ist wie heute, gerne!!!


 
Naja, vielleicht ein bisschen schneller, sonst wird das ja ein Tagesausflug!

Wünsche Euch einen schönen sonnigen Freitag!


----------



## WhiteBandit (24. April 2009)

Wenn ihr die Tour macht, versuche ich mal endlich wieder mitzukommen.


----------



## yogi71 (24. April 2009)

Mach das!


----------



## Günni0808 (24. April 2009)

Finger heb, denn ich will die Tourdaten auch!!! Hat echt Spass gemacht. Vorallem war ich echt überrascht, was auf so einer Abraumhalde so geht


----------



## yogi71 (24. April 2009)




----------



## ~TOM~ (24. April 2009)

War ne nette Runde Gestern mit angenehmen Tempo 
Hab mal 3 Bilder angehängt die was geworden sind!
Hoffe die Große Wochenend Runde ist bald fällig!!
So langsam steig ich hinter die Einstellung der Kamera,hätt mich vorher mal drum kümmern sollen


----------



## yogi71 (24. April 2009)

siehe unten!


----------



## yogi71 (24. April 2009)

Ich lasse mir mal nen Termin für die große Tour einfallen! 
Schöne Fotos, auf dem Ersten sieht man wie hart und anstrengend unsere Touren sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (24. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir mal nen Termin für die große Tour einfallen!
> Schöne Fotos, auf dem Ersten sieht man wie hart und anstrengend unsere Touren sind!



Na wenn das so ist...ich hätt da noch eins im Angebot....
Man kann leider nicht genau erkennen wer die beiden Biker sind 
Kamera war schlecht eingestellt!!


----------



## Conbey (24. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ist...ich hätt da noch eins im Angebot....
> Man kann leider nicht genau erkennen wer die beiden Biker sind
> Kamera war schlecht eingestellt!!




Ich sag nur eins....
 is in the air ​


----------



## nafets83 (24. April 2009)

fand es auch ne schöne runde! 
und man lernt immer neue strecken kennen! 

schönes we!


----------



## yogi71 (24. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ist...ich hätt da noch eins im Angebot....
> Man kann leider nicht genau erkennen wer die beiden Biker sind
> Kamera war schlecht eingestellt!!



Dat ist aber nicht nett, die beiden Biker so bloß zustellen!


----------



## Conbey (24. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dat ist aber nicht nett, die beiden Biker so bloß zustellen!



 Bloßstellen 
Wir sind doch nur tolerant!


----------



## Vertexto (24. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Bloßstellen
> Wir sind doch nur tolerant!



Von wegen tolerant.......
die Strafe kommt am Sonntag.... ihr wolltet es ja nicht anders
Ich sage nur Schweiß, Blut, und Tränen gell Jürgen.
Aber trotzdem war die Tour gestern sehr angenehm( ich hab mich doch echt zusammen gerissen oder?)
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Conbey (24. April 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem war die Tour gestern sehr angenehm( ich hab mich doch echt zusammen gerissen oder?)



Ganz ohne Quatsch! Es war super!!


----------



## yogi71 (24. April 2009)

Ich freu mich auf Sonntag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. April 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> ( ich hab mich doch echt zusammen gerissen oder?)




Ach und ich dachte das liegt daran das du alt wirst 
Komm,gibs zu....du hattest keine puste mehr 
Mal im Ernst,sooo langsam hat man dich echt noch nie erlebt,Marco hätte seine freude an der Tour gehabt!
Viel spaß Morgen,schwitzt schön und immer nett lächeln wenn Bilder gemacht werden!!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DargoESX (25. April 2009)

Na toll immer wenn ich nicht dabei bin nimmt der Sack sich zurück 
Und wenn man mit Ihm alleine ist ne ne ne ich armer ich


----------



## Vertexto (26. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf Sonntag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ja hatte ich mich auch, aber dann hab ich mich Direkt an ein paar schnelle Beine gehangen und prompt falsch abgebogen so ein Schei........
Da ich mich auch nicht ganz so Fit gefühlt habe bin ich Nur die 42er gefahren,ja ich weiß Asche auf mein Haupt aber ganz ehrlich die 65er währe mir dann doch zu knapp geworden.
Unterwegs hatten dann meine Racer noch streit mit soner Oma und Ihrem Köter,und mich hätten fast so ein paar gestörte in der Abfahrt mit den Sprüngen vom Rad geholt ganz toll,aber das war nicht mein Tag.
Aber ich hoffe mal Ihr seid alle Gesund durch gekommen?!
Wir sehen uns in der schönen Ville.
Grüße
Gerd

P.S. hab mal meine Tour angehangen


----------



## Poison_Girl (26. April 2009)

Hi, hi, naja, immerhin warst Du mehr als eine Stunde vor den Anderen da, das ist doch auch schon mal was 
Ich hoffe, der Kuchen hat geschmeckt, wir waren grade noch lecker im Birkhof v.a. die Fettspeicher etwas auffüllen 

Und beim Thema "Downgraden" war ich ja dank schwerer Beine auch dabei, dafür hab ich noch schöne meine Radlerbräune - oder besser gesagt Radlerröte gepflegt *g*
Fazit: War ein schöner Ausflug mit viel Sonne, netten Leuten und für mich genau die richtige Runde 

Dann mal bis bald im Wald

Katrin

P.S.: und zwei nette Bilderchens hab ich ja auch noch


----------



## van Eelen (26. April 2009)

Hehe, jo war echt ein toller Tag und habe super nette Leute kennengelernt.
Die Tour war für mich sehr anstrengend.
Bin voll müde und fasse mich deshalb kurz.

Denke mal einige sehe ich dann kommenden Sonntag im Kottenforst.


Cee Yaa Klaus


----------



## Conbey (26. April 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> ...und für mich genau die richtige Runde



Hattest halt den richtigen Riecher!  
Hätte ich gewusst, was auf mich zukommt, hätte ich mich dir sicherlich
angeschlossen!  Wer hätte denn ahnen können, dass das 
Höhenmessgerät des Veranstalters wohl defekt war!  Aber egal was uns 
nicht tötet macht uns, für die nächste Tour, nur noch härter  und für 
mich war es wirklich sehr hart! 

Bis spätestens Sonntag!! 

Gruß, 

Markus


----------



## on any sunday (26. April 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Unterwegs hatten dann meine Racer noch streit mit soner Oma und Ihrem Köter,und mich hätten fast so ein paar gestörte in der Abfahrt mit den Sprüngen vom Rad geholt ganz toll,aber das war nicht mein Tag.
> Grüße
> Gerd
> 
> P.S. hab mal meine Tour angehangen



Wat fährste auch bei so einer Massenveranstaltung, fahre lieber bei bewährten Kräften mit, darfst auch gerne eine Teilnahmegebühr entrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (27. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Ja war echt schön in Essen! So was könnte man ruhig mal öffter machen, vielleicht währe ich dann auch bei einer großen Runde dabei. Oder wir treffen uns mal in der Ville in solch einer großen Runde?


----------



## yogi71 (27. April 2009)

Na, Ihr lieben Mitstreiter!!!

Das war ein sehr schöner sonniger Tag in Essen!

Die 42km waren eine sehr schöne Tour, die Höhenangabe vom Veranstalter passten nicht ganz! Waren ja nur über 300Hm mehr!

Danke für den schönen Tag, war aber leider wieder viel zu schnell vorbei!

Die nächste CTF kommt und dann die große Runde. Kannte die Große in Essen ja schon!

Bis Sonntag!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## mscharf (27. April 2009)

Wat hab ich einen Muskelkater. Samstag 10 Stunden im Garten das schlaucht ganz schön.
Ach ja gestern die kleine CTF Runde durch Essen war richtig gut. Ich glaub das waren so um die 60km.   

Ach ja danke Chris das Du immer den Weg gezeigt hast.


----------



## Conbey (27. April 2009)

mscharf schrieb:


> Wat hab ich einen Muskelkater. Samstag 10 Stunden im Garten das schlaucht ganz schön.
> Ach ja gestern die kleine CTF Runde durch Essen war richtig gut. Ich glaub das waren so um die 60km.



Ja nee...is klar!


----------



## ~TOM~ (27. April 2009)

Hey Markus,wie schaut es bei dir diese Woche mit ner Feierabendrunde aus?
Hab Frühschicht und würde gerne mal wieder ne gemütliche Runde drehen!!


----------



## WhiteBandit (27. April 2009)

Würdet Ihr in der Ville fahren?


----------



## yogi71 (27. April 2009)

So liebe Leutchen,

ich bin für diese Woche mal raus!!!!  Bin erst ab Sonntag wieder auf dem Bike!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (27. April 2009)

mscharf schrieb:


> Wat hab ich einen Muskelkater. Samstag 10 Stunden im Garten das schlaucht ganz schön.
> Ach ja gestern die kleine CTF Runde durch Essen war richtig gut. Ich glaub das waren so um die 60km.
> 
> Ach ja danke Chris das Du immer den Weg gezeigt hast.



Der Angeber!


----------



## Conbey (27. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hey Markus,wie schaut es bei dir diese Woche mit ner Feierabendrunde aus?
> Hab Frühschicht und würde gerne mal wieder ne gemütliche Runde drehen!!



Hmm...wenn überhaupt würde es nur morgen gehen, allerdings hab ich gerade eben im Radio gehört, dass das Wetter morgen net so toll sein soll.


----------



## ~TOM~ (27. April 2009)

Hmmm,im Regen muss ich mir das nicht geben!!
Dann muss ich wohl auf Donnerstag ausweichen,da soll es wieder besser werden...hoffentlich!!!
Danach bin ich wieder ne Woche nicht da....viel los im moment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (27. April 2009)

HI,
ich würde sagen, wenn es morgen um 1800 gut aussieht fahren wir vom Heider aus ne ganz langsame Runde  ok???????

Grüße
Gerd


----------



## mscharf (27. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So liebe Leutchen,
> 
> ich bin für diese Woche mal raus!!!!  Bin erst ab Sonntag wieder auf dem Bike!!!!




Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.


----------



## Conbey (27. April 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> HI,
> ich würde sagen, wenn es morgen um 1800 gut aussieht fahren wir vom Heider aus ne ganz langsame Runde  ok???????
> 
> Grüße
> Gerd



Na schauen wir mal...und schicken ein kleines  gen Himmel


----------



## Günni0808 (28. April 2009)

@ ~TOM~,

würdest du mir die Bilder, welche etwas geworden sind, der Villetour vom 23.4. per Mail zusenden. Der Andy hätte sie gerne, ist aber hier nicht angemeldet.

Danke

Günni


----------



## yogi71 (28. April 2009)

ich wollte die auch haben!!! mhhhhh hab nix


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. April 2009)

is ja gut...werd sie Heute schicken....wenn ich dran denke 
Ich kann gerne auch die mitschicken die schei.. belichtet sind.
Ich muss nur dran denken wenn ich zuhause bin!


----------



## Conbey (29. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> is ja gut...werd sie Heute schicken....wenn ich dran denke
> Ich kann gerne auch die mitschicken die schei.. belichtet sind.
> Ich muss nur dran denken wenn ich zuhause bin!



Ja ja....das Denken fällt unserem Tom manchmal etwas schwer!


----------



## yogi71 (29. April 2009)

@conbey

Sonntag ist klar???????????????????????????


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ja ja....das Denken fällt unserem Tom manchmal etwas schwer!



Nananana,sei brav mein kleiner 
Und denk am Donnerstag an mich.... 
Und zum Thema schneller sein,warten wir einfach mal den September ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (29. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Nananana,sei brav mein kleiner



Was heißt hier Kleiner? Ich glaube DEN Vergleich verlierst du!!! 



~TOM~ schrieb:


> Und denk am Donnerstag an mich....



Wie nur am Donnerstag?? 



~TOM~ schrieb:


> Und zum Thema schneller sein,warten wir einfach mal den September ab



 Schauen wir mal, ob ich das wenigstens richtig hinbekommen habe!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Kleiner? Ich glaube DEN Vergleich verlierst du!!!



Oh Markus...das kann mal wieder voll zweideutig verstanden werden 



Conbey schrieb:


> Wie nur am Donnerstag??



Natürlich denke ich auch jeden Tag im Urlaub an dich...wenn du armer Kerl arbeiten musst und ich relaxe 



Conbey schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal, ob ich das wenigstens richtig hinbekommen habe!!



Naja,"Ich"habe Dienstag gesagt bekommen das wir nen 2Tages vorsprung haben,dann wären es schon 6Tage vor "Dir"


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. April 2009)

Habe Gestern am Heimweg(ca.14:30h) nen Biker auf der Lux gesehen,tief hängender Bauch und weiß-blaues Trikot.....Gerd,warst du das 
Wenn du Heute auch ne Runde drehst kannst ja mal bescheid geben,ich hau um 11 von der Arbeit ab...will Wochenende haben


----------



## Vertexto (30. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Habe Gestern am Heimweg(ca.14:30h) nen Biker auf der Lux gesehen,tief hängender Bauch und weiß-blaues Trikot.....Gerd,warst du das
> Wenn du Heute auch ne Runde drehst kannst ja mal bescheid geben,ich hau um 11 von der Arbeit ab...will Wochenende haben



Ja, kann sein 
Ich will auf jeden Fall heute fahren Uhrzeit?????
 16:00 Große Runde
 17:00 Mittlere
 18:00 normale  alles ab Heiderbergsee 
macht mal Vorschläge....
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (30. April 2009)

der Gerd


----------



## Conbey (30. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Habe Gestern am Heimweg(ca.14:30h) nen Biker auf der Lux gesehen,tief hängender Bauch und weiß-blaues Trikot.....Gerd,warst du das
> Wenn du Heute auch ne Runde drehst kannst ja mal bescheid geben,ich hau um 11 von der Arbeit ab...will Wochenende haben



So ein Mist... jetzt hab ich schon mal früher frei, dass Wetter ist super und ich kann nicht mit kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (30. April 2009)

Tja,und ich hatte vergessen das wir auf nem Geburtstag eingeladen sind  
Muss jetzt los,wäre lieber gefahren!!!


----------



## Vertexto (30. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Tja,und ich hatte vergessen das wir auf nem Geburtstag eingeladen sind
> Muss jetzt los,wäre lieber gefahren!!!



Wie gut das ich nicht gewartet habe 
Ihr habt auch immer eine ausrede zzzzzz....
Aber Schwamm drüber, ich bin mal bis auf wenige ausnahmen die Runde gefahren die wir eigentlich schon immer mal fahren wollten aber aus Zeitgründen nie geschafft haben.
Siehe Anhang.
Wenn ich es schaffe setze ich die Tour mal in Bikemap rein.
Grüße
Gerd
Ich weis nicht ob der Link funktioniert:<div style="margin-top:2px;margin-bottom:2px;width:600px;font-family:Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:9px;color:#535353;background-color:#ffffff;border:2px solid #2a88ac;font-style:normal;text-align:right;padding:0px;padding-bottom:3px !important;"><iframe src="http://www.bikemap.net/route/167923/widget?width=600&height=400&maptype=1&extended=true&unit=km&redirect=no" width="600" height="515" border="0" frameborder="0" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0"  scrolling="no"></iframe><br />Radroute <a style="color:#2a88ac; text-decoration:underline;" href="http://www.bikemap.net/route/167923">167923</a> - powered by <a style="color:#2a88ac; text-decoration:underline;" href="http://www.bikemap.net">Bikemap</a> </div>


----------



## mahatma (30. April 2009)

Da seh ich aber nur das Profil. Was muss ich denn tun, wenn ich wissen will wo´s lang ging?


----------



## Poison_Girl (30. April 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Wie gut das ich nicht gewartet habe
> Ihr habt auch immer eine ausrede zzzzzz....
> Aber Schwamm drüber, ich bin mal bis auf wenige ausnahmen die Runde gefahren die wir eigentlich schon immer mal fahren wollten aber aus Zeitgründen nie geschafft haben.
> Siehe Anhang.
> ...



wo gibts denn hier ne Anhöhe von über 200 m??? *grübel* und auf nen Übersichtsplan wär ich auch gespannt


----------



## yogi71 (30. April 2009)

Anhöhen von über 200m in der Ville ?????

Gibts nicht und geht nicht!


----------



## Günni0808 (30. April 2009)

@Gerd: Bitte, Bitte die GPS-Daten per mail: [email protected]

Danke und Lg

Günni


----------



## Conbey (30. April 2009)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> @Gerd: Bitte, Bitte die GPS-Daten per mail: [email protected]
> 
> Danke und Lg
> 
> Günni



Ich auch haben will!!!


----------



## Vertexto (30. April 2009)

Ja tut mir leid Leute, aber der Link geht nicht,.
probiert mal den:http://www.bikemap.net/route/167923/export.kml
ansonsten geht einfach auf bikemap.net da geht eine übersichtskarte auf unterhalb von Köln also Hürth da stehen 478Routen ,dort anklicken und Fischenich suchen da hab ich unter Vertexto eine ,,Trail Tour Ville" reingesetzt.


----------



## Vertexto (30. April 2009)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> @Gerd: Bitte, Bitte die GPS-Daten per mail: [email protected]
> 
> Danke und Lg
> 
> Günni



Tut mir leid Günni aber GPS habe ich nicht, es sei denn bei Bikemap kannste die GPS Daten runterladen. 
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (30. April 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Anhöhen von über 200m in der Ville ?????
> 
> Gibts nicht und geht nicht!



Wie gesagt, ich habe kein GPS sondern nur einen Ciclomaster der die Hohe   Barometrisch aufzeichnet, ich müßte ihn bei jeder Tour neu Kalibrieren aber das ist mir zu lästig.
Wichtiger ist nur die kumuliert Hohe und die stimmt annähernd.
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste CTF mit euch.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (1. Mai 2009)

Wie schaut´s denn bei den Fraulücks mit ´ner Runde am Sonntag aus?
Bin wieder fit; in doppelter Hinsicht, da wir ja auf Malle im Trainingslager waren

!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Mai 2009)

Moin,

ich will sie nicht, ich hab sie schon!


----------



## Vertexto (1. Mai 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Ja tut mir leid Leute, aber der Link geht nicht,.
> probiert mal den:http://www.bikemap.net/route/167923/export.kml
> ansonsten geht einfach auf bikemap.net da geht eine übersichtskarte auf unterhalb von Köln also Hürth da stehen 478Routen ,dort anklicken und Fischenich suchen da hab ich unter Vertexto eine ,,Trail Tour Ville" reingesetzt.



Ah jetzt weiß ich wie das geht:
Ihr müsst nur Google Maps aufmachen und den Link in die suchzeile Kopieren,fertig.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (1. Mai 2009)

oder ganz einfach, wer die Tour haben will, meldet sich bei mir! Ich hab sie runtergeladen!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Mai 2009)

Sorry, ich Bauer!

Moin gerd


----------



## Günni0808 (1. Mai 2009)

@Yogi: Und warum hab ich die noch nicht in meinem Posteingang 

Schlechte Versorgung der Teammitglieder, tststs.


----------



## yogi71 (1. Mai 2009)

Moin Günni!


----------



## Conbey (1. Mai 2009)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> @Yogi: Und warum hab ich die noch nicht in meinem Posteingang
> 
> Schlechte Versorgung der Teammitglieder, tststs.



Keine Panik...ich hab auch noch nix bekommen...
Vielleicht hat der gute Yogi gestern das ein oder andere  zuviel gehoben!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Mai 2009)

Prost! Sollte aber jetzt da sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (1. Mai 2009)

Mal was anderes,
ich möchte heute noch mit meinem Bergrad ein wenig durch die Ville streifen und evt. neue Wege suchen das ganze möglichst Zeitnah.
Bitte um vorschläge ab 14:00 bis 18:00Uhr ab Heider sonst muß ich ja wieder alleine los......
Gruß
Gerd

Achso, euch auch Moin Moin.


----------



## Vertexto (1. Mai 2009)

14.15 Uhr,Sorry fahre jetzt los wollen nachher noch Grillen
wer möchte kann mich ja unterwegs auf Handy anrufen.
Tel. 015114444657
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. Mai 2009)

Shit!

Jetzt habe ich mein Runde durch die Ville gedreht.

Hätte ich das nur vorher gewusst.


----------



## Poison_Girl (1. Mai 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s denn bei den Fraulücks mit ´ner Runde am Sonntag aus?
> Bin wieder fit; in doppelter Hinsicht, da wir ja auf Malle im Trainingslager waren
> 
> !



Hi Barbara,
ich fahr am Sonntag im Kottenforst mit, das müsste Dir ja eigentlich entgegenkommen 
Wenn du Lust hast, schick ich dir nähere Infos - das ist doch ok, Yogi, oder?!! 
LG

Cat, die mal wieder den Lohmarer Wald unsicher gemacht hat


----------



## yogi71 (1. Mai 2009)

Klar, Barbara ist herzlich willkommen!

Würde mich freuen!

Gruß
Jürgen

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## Handlampe (1. Mai 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Hi Barbara,
> ich fahr am Sonntag im Kottenforst mit, das müsste Dir ja eigentlich entgegenkommen
> Wenn du Lust hast, schick ich dir nähere Infos - das ist doch ok, Yogi, oder?!!




Tztztz, geheime Treffen in unserem Kottenforst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tztztz, geheime Treffen in unserem Kottenforst...



Ohhhh große Handlampe, vergib uns..


----------



## Conbey (2. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ohhhh große Handlampe, vergib uns..


----------



## Handlampe (2. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ohhhh große Handlampe, vergib uns..




Hmmm....ich werde Gnade vor Recht walten lassen


----------



## yogi71 (2. Mai 2009)

Danke Danke! Schönes WE!


----------



## mahatma (3. Mai 2009)

Ach übrigens ... wer war denn so nett und hat den Baumstamm am Kiesloch beiseite geräumt?


----------



## Vertexto (3. Mai 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Ach übrigens ... wer war denn so nett und hat den Baumstamm am Kiesloch beiseite geräumt?



Ich dachte das warst Du, hat mich auch gefreut das der weg ist ,jetzt kann man nämlich komplett fahren
Gruß
Gerd

Wer fährt heute noch ne Runde in der Ville???????


----------



## mahatma (3. Mai 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Ich dachte das warst Du, hat mich auch gefreut das der weg ist ,jetzt kann man nämlich komplett fahren
> Gruß
> Gerd
> 
> Wer fährt heute noch ne Runde in der Ville???????



Ich habe gerade fertig ... und trocken ... gleich kommt bestimmt der große Regen!


----------



## Handlampe (3. Mai 2009)

Die VILLE Fraktion kann sich auch gerne wieder an der Umfrage beteiligen. Einige halten sich da ja lieber zurück.
Ausserdem würde es mich freuen einige von Euch am kommenden Sonntag bei einer gemütlichen TT-Runde wiederzusehen.


----------



## Poison_Girl (3. Mai 2009)

Wo muss ich denn die Comments zur heutigen Tour eintragen????

Nur mal in kurz: eine super schöne Tour, für mich genau das richtige Tempo (Danke an der Stelle an Chris, der tatsächlich langsam fahren kann  ), die richtigen Kilo- und Höhemeters, schöne Gegend, das Wetter genau richtig und super nette Leute und ..... wir sind doch am Rhein zurück, sonst hätten wir 20 Mins auf den Zug warten müssen 
Und ich bin immer noch fit.... was war in dem Spaghetti-Eis???? das hätte ich gern öfter.
Bis bald im Wald oder am Rhein oder wo auch immer,

die Katrin 

P.S.: Fotos gibts bei mir im Fotoalbum  die dürfen auch gern kommentiert werden


----------



## yogi71 (3. Mai 2009)

Schöne Tour heute!!! Danke an die Mitfahrer, war wieder super lustig!

Katrinnnnnnnnnnn, kannst Du mir die Bilder mal schicken?

Du willst gar nicht wissen, was in dem Spaghettieis war!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (3. Mai 2009)

Ja kann mich nur anschließen vielen vielen Dank an alle besonders an den Guide


----------



## yogi71 (4. Mai 2009)




----------



## yogi71 (7. Mai 2009)

keiner in der Ville opp jöck


----------



## Vertexto (7. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> keiner in der Ville opp jöck



Doch ich, aber mit mir fährt ja keiner


----------



## chillmirage (7. Mai 2009)

ich werde mal allen mut zusammen nehmen und bald mal mit dir durch die ville stochen, rasen, SAUsen, flitzen, hetzen, hecheln 

lg chris


----------



## Vertexto (7. Mai 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> ich werde mal allen mut zusammen nehmen und bald mal mit dir durch die ville stochen, rasen, SAUsen, flitzen, hetzen, hecheln
> 
> lg chris



Na, wenigstens einer 
Danke Chris


----------



## WhiteBandit (7. Mai 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Doch ich, aber mit mir fährt ja keiner



Beim düsen wäre ich auch gerne mal dabei.

Was haltet Ihr von Morgen? Geschwindigkeit nicht unter Mittel start so um 16:30 vielleicht an dem Reiterhof oder am Heiderberg See?


----------



## Conbey (7. Mai 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von Morgen?


Ich werd wohl nicht können  mein Rädchen muss morgen erstmal 
zum Fahrraddoc 
Hoffe das es nix ernstes ist und ich am Samstag fahren kann!


----------



## yogi71 (7. Mai 2009)

Gerd,

wir fahren Samstag die MTB 10 in Bad Münstereifel! Zeit und Lust???

Wird aber gemächlich, da wir Damen dabei haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (7. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Gerd,
> 
> wir fahren Samstag die MTB 10 in Bad Münstereifel! Zeit und Lust???
> 
> Wird aber gemächlich, da wir Damen dabei haben!



 Huhu Macho  huhu


----------



## yogi71 (7. Mai 2009)

Neidisch???


----------



## Vertexto (7. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Gerd,
> 
> wir fahren Samstag die MTB 10 in Bad Münstereifel! Zeit und Lust???
> 
> Wird aber gemächlich, da wir Damen dabei haben!



Hört sich doch gut an,Startpunkt?Uhrzeit?


----------



## yogi71 (7. Mai 2009)

10.00 Uhr in BAM-Eicherscheid


----------



## Conbey (7. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Neidisch???



 Nö! Aber ich werde dich verpetzen und dem Chris erzählen, dass 
du ihn Mädchen genannt hast!!


----------



## yogi71 (7. Mai 2009)

wehe du machst das!

Dann wars das für dich als JFFR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (7. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> wehe du machst das!
> 
> Dann wars das für dich als JFFR!



Neee....oder??? 
Gerade jetzt, wo es so schön ist


----------



## yogi71 (7. Mai 2009)

Dann sei lieb zu mir!


----------



## Conbey (7. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dann sei lieb zu mir!


----------



## yogi71 (7. Mai 2009)




----------



## chillmirage (8. Mai 2009)

mädchen hin oder her... ich kann am samstag eh nur mit wenn mir wer sagt ob ich mitgenommen werde  und wenn von wem


----------



## yogi71 (8. Mai 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> mädchen hin oder her... ich kann am samstag eh nur mit wenn mir wer sagt ob ich mitgenommen werde  und wenn von wem


 
 Ich schaffe es leider diesmal nicht!


----------



## yogi71 (8. Mai 2009)

Wer hat denn eventuell Montag Lust ne Runde durch die Ville zu drehen?

LG
Yogi


----------



## Conbey (12. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn eventuell Montag Lust ne Runde durch die Ville zu drehen?
> 
> LG
> Yogi



Wie siehts denn mit Samstag Nachmittag oder Sonntag Vormittag aus


----------



## Günni0808 (12. Mai 2009)

Sobald ich mein Auto wieder habe (vermutlich heute) kann ich an jedem Tag, wo das wetter einigermaßen passt


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit Samstag Nachmittag oder Sonntag Vormittag aus



Moin,melde mich vom Urlaub zurück und wäre am Samstag gern dabei!!!
Wenn es nicht zu früh wird,muss bis ca.10 Uhr arbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (12. Mai 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Moin,melde mich vom Urlaub zurück und wäre am Samstag gern dabei!!!
> Wenn es nicht zu früh wird,muss bis ca.10 Uhr arbeiten!



Ja grüß Gott!!! 

Ich hab mir gerade mal den Wetterbericht für Samstag angesehen!  Nicht
so tolle Aussichten!


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. Mai 2009)

Ich denk auch schon übers Auswandern nach 
Du glaubst nicht wie schön man in Istrien Biken kann,da war es voll mit MTB´ler und Rennradler!Da sind sogar Strecken ausgeschildert...das nächste mal nehm ich das Rad mit!
Warten wir mal ab,vielleicht bessert es sich ja noch bis zum Wochenende!


----------



## Conbey (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!!

Hat heute jemand Lust auf ne spontane Runde durch die Ville??

Werde wohl so gegen 17 Uhr los fahren, wenn sich das Wetter weiter so 
hält!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## yogi71 (13. Mai 2009)




----------



## Conbey (13. Mai 2009)

Oh Leute, seid froh, dass ihr nicht mitgekommen seid! 
Also wer auf Schlammpackungen steht...bitte! 
Aber das war echt teilweise sehr abenteuerlich heute.


----------



## yogi71 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich wär trotzdem gern gefahren!

Schlammpackungen sind gut für die Haut!


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. Mai 2009)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen hat lange gedauert um die Dreckkruste abzubekommen 
War witzig


----------



## Conbey (13. Mai 2009)




----------



## Günni0808 (14. Mai 2009)

Auch ich kann es bestätigen. Mein Rad/Ich hatten nach der gestrigen Mittagstour eine 1 cm Schlammpackung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich weiß ja nicht, wo in der Ville Ihr gefahren seid ;  meinerseits hatte ich zwischen Hürth und Brühl gestern ganz gute Wegverhältnisse  angetroffen.

Derk


----------



## Conbey (14. Mai 2009)

Derk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht, wo in der Ville Ihr gefahren seid ;  meinerseits hatte ich zwischen Hürth und Brühl gestern ganz gute Wegverhältnisse  angetroffen.
> 
> Derk



Stimmt, aber nur auf den Hauptwegen!!!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (16. Mai 2009)

also ich bin auch immernoch viel in der Ville unterwegs und ich muss sagen das ich in den Letzten Tagen bzw. Wochen die meisten Singletrails links liegen lassen musste , weil schon regelrechte Seen drauf entstanden waren .       

Wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist fahr ich auch mal wieder ne Tour mit  

gruß Klaus


----------



## Conbey (16. Mai 2009)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> ...in den Letzten Tagen bzw. Wochen die meisten Singletrails links liegen lassen musste , weil schon regelrechte Seen drauf entstanden waren...



Nicht nur das! Die Natur legt gewaltig los und die Trails wachsen zu!!


----------



## yogi71 (16. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Nicht nur das! Die Natur legt gewaltig los und die Trails wachsen zu!!



Dann müssen wir die Trails frei fahren! Also looooosssssssss


----------



## redrace (16. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir die Trails frei fahren! Also looooosssssssss



Dafür musst Du die aber erstmal wieder finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (16. Mai 2009)

Hey Meik,

so langsam kenn auch ich mich in der Ville aus! Wenn Du mal wieder etwas lansamer unterwegs bist, meld Dich!!!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## redrace (16. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Meik,
> 
> so langsam kenn auch ich mich in der Ville aus! Wenn Du mal wieder etwas lansamer unterwegs bist, meld Dich!!!
> 
> ...


Du weißt doch: Langsamer als ich kann keiner fahren. Aber erst muss ich das auskurieren um wieder MTB fahren zu können und das kann dauern, aber es wird besser!


----------



## yogi71 (16. Mai 2009)

Du hast zuviel Golf gespielt???

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## redrace (16. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Du hast zuviel Golf gespielt???
> 
> Gute Besserung!!



Sehe ich so aus als ob ich noch Golf spiele? Nein! Ich gebe nur noch Trainerstunden


----------



## mahatma (17. Mai 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> Du weißt doch: Langsamer als ich kann keiner fahren.



Wetten?


----------



## redrace (17. Mai 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Wetten?



Niemals vorher schubse ich dich vom Rad!


----------



## yogi71 (18. Mai 2009)

Da will ich dabei sein!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (19. Mai 2009)

So, die Mittwoch Tour steht!!! Meine letzte Tour in "Freiheit"!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Zeit: 10:00
Start: Parkplatz am Bahnhof in Nettersheim
Länge: 42,4 Km
Höhe: 915 Hm
Gegend:Nettersheim, Marmagen, Blankenheimer Wald, Blankenheim
Guide: Günni 

Wer Interesse hat, bitte bei mir per PN melden! Die Tour wird entspannt und locker!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Yogi


----------



## mahatma (19. Mai 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> Niemals vorher schubse ich dich vom Rad!



Du willst mich vom Panzer schubsen?  Mit deinem Giant "Panda"?


----------



## redrace (19. Mai 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Du willst mich vom Panzer schubsen?  Mit deinem Giant "Panda"?



Du weißt doch! Klein, gemein,hinterhältig und nutzlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (19. Mai 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> Du weißt doch! Klein, gemein,hinterhältig und nutzlos



Irgendwie trau ich dir das auch zu ...


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. Mai 2009)

So, am Dienstag gibt es seit langem mal wieder eine Feierabend-Tour 
Also schnell eintragen!!!!! 

Guides werden wie immer gern gesehen, ansonsten gibt es wieder eine 0815-Quer-Durch-die-Ville-Altbekanntes-und-Neues-Tour - ich hätte da schon ne Idee


----------



## yogi71 (21. Mai 2009)

Du hast ne Idee!!! Na da werd ich mal sehen ob ich zeit hab!


----------



## Poison_Girl (21. Mai 2009)

na dann schau mal 
Erst mal alles Gute für morgen, dass nix schief geht und so 

Am Sonntag ist übrigens Ketterfresser-Tour ab Forum Wahlscheid angesagt!!!  Zum Kalorienabbau und so


----------



## Poison_Girl (23. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre heute ab 17 Uhr ne kleine Runde durch die Ville - wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann gern mitkommen


----------



## yogi71 (23. Mai 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> na dann schau mal
> Erst mal alles Gute für morgen, dass nix schief geht und so
> 
> Am Sonntag ist übrigens Ketterfresser-Tour ab Forum Wahlscheid angesagt!!!  Zum Kalorienabbau und so



Hey es ist nix schief gegangen! Alles Bestens!


----------



## Poison_Girl (23. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey es ist nix schief gegangen! Alles Bestens!



Dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute für Euch beide!!!!!!!

​


----------



## Conbey (23. Mai 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute für Euch beide!!!!!!!
> 
> ​



 und sind sie schwer die Ketten???


----------



## WhiteBandit (23. Mai 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute für Euch beide!!!!!!!
> 
> ​



Oder die Fang Eisen!

Ich wünsche Selbstverständlich auch alles Gute Euch beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty9 (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo Yogi, 

von mir auch 

*herzlichen Glückwunsch an Euch beide!!* 





Gruß

Ghosty


----------



## yogi71 (23. Mai 2009)

Hey Ihr,

danke für die Glückwünsche!!!

Nein die Ketten und Handschellen gibt es nicht, zumindest nicht für mich!

LG
Yogi

Hoffentlich bis bald!


----------



## Conbey (26. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute, so wie es aussieht, bleibt das Wetter heute ja doch recht schön, 
laut Aussage von Yogi! 

Ihr möchtet doch nicht, dass die Dienstagsfeierabendrunde wieder stirbt,
oder 

Was ist eigentlich mit Gerd Alles gut verlaufen Jemand was gehört 
Und wo ist eigentlich Mohlo? Den sieht man ja so gar nicht mehr

Leute STEHT AUF WENN IHR VILLER SEID...STEHT AUF...la la la!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Mai 2009)

Ich bin heute da, egal ob Regen, Schnee oder Sturm!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Mai 2009)

Hab noch zwei Mitfahrer!!!!

Also bis bald im Wald!


----------



## Poison_Girl (26. Mai 2009)

Hey Yogi und/oder Markus,

dann bringt auch gleich nen Track heute abend mit: ich schaff es nicht 
Wir haben morgen Projektabschluss und ich muss heut mindestens eine Stunde dran hängen 
Tut mir total leid, v.a. weil ich echt gern mal wieder dienstags fahren würde. Aber ich hoffe sehr, dass es dann nächste Woche endlich mal wieder klappt, vielleicht auch bei besserem Wetter 

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass!!!   bis bald dann mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (26. Mai 2009)

Neee Katrin, dat kannste net machen!

Markus, fahren wir die Tour wie immer!


----------



## Conbey (26. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Markus, fahren wir die Tour wie immer!



Ich glaube ich habe noch die "Gerd" Tour vom letzten Mal, zumindest bis 
zu dem Punkt, wo ich nen anderen Weg gefahren bin! Wegen mir können 
wir den nehmen!?

Wollen wir dann auch vielleicht etwas früher starten? Im LMB hat sich ja 
sonst niemand eingetragen...


----------



## yogi71 (26. Mai 2009)

Häää, im LMB stehen mit uns 5 leutchen!

Die Tour hab ich im Kopf, wie so manch Andere auch! Dat wird lustisch.

Lass uns um sechs treffen! Können wir noch quatschen!!!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Mai 2009)

So, wieder zuhause!

Danke an meine Mitfahrer Bernd, Anja, Markus und Manuel für die schöne Tour! Wetter hat ja soweit gut mitgespielt und allzu matschig war es ja nicht nur was rutschig!
Einen kleinen Technikkurs hatten wir ja auch! Wie repariere ich schnell eine gerissenen Kette! Die war wohl schon etwas länger angeknackst, da ich immer Schaltprobleme hatte! Aber danach lief es wieder perfekt!

Katrin, Du hast was verpasst!

LG
Yogi


----------



## Halfstep (26. Mai 2009)

wir sind auch wieder daheim.

feine tour mit sehr netten leuten. 

die beine kribbeln so angenehm nach den brennesseln, mücken und dem kleinen stürzchen 

sehr gerne wieder 

gruss,

bernd


----------



## yogi71 (27. Mai 2009)

*Sie lebt:(dank Katrin)*
*Dienstags Ville-Feierabendtour 2009*​ 

So, dann war das gestern der Startschuss zur Dienstags Feierabendtour! Hoffen wir das sie jetzt wieder wöchentlich stattfindet.

Ich trage dann schonmal für nächste Woche ein!

Bis bald im Wald

LG
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (27. Mai 2009)




----------



## Poison_Girl (27. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *Sie lebt:(dank Katrin)*​
> 
> *Dienstags Ville-Feierabendtour 2009*​
> 
> ...


 

öhm ja, äh...Danke, Yogi, aber könnten wir die Tour vielleicht auf Mittwoch verlegen????
Franz würde auch gern mitfahren und der kann dienstags nicht.
Das wär cool


----------



## yogi71 (27. Mai 2009)

Neeee, versteh einer Frauen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8463


*Sie lebt:(dank Katrin)*
*Dienstags Ville-Feierabendtour 2009*​ 

So, dann war das gestern der Startschuss zur Dienstags Feierabendtour!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hoffen wir das sie jetzt wieder wöchentlich stattfindet.

Ich trage dann schonmal für nächste Woche ein!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bis bald im Wald

LG
Yogi


----------



## Conbey (27. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Neeee, versteh einer Frauen!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8463
> 
> ...



Ja wenn das so ist, werden die Touren ohne mich stattfinden... 
Mittwochs werde ich nicht können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halfstep (27. Mai 2009)

mittwochs klappt bei anja und mir leider auch nicht


----------



## yogi71 (27. Mai 2009)

Dienstag ist jetzt Feierabendrunde! Ende Aus Schluss


----------



## Conbey (27. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dienstag ist jetzt Feierabendrunde!



 das freut mich!!


----------



## mahatma (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn alles klappt, mach ich euch den Bremsfallschirm!


----------



## yogi71 (28. Mai 2009)




----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Mai 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt, mach ich euch den Bremsfallschirm!




Ich bremse mit


----------



## Conbey (28. Mai 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich bremse mit



 Ja ne...is klar!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ja ne...is klar!!



Ich will dir doch den Vortritt lassen  (bin ja in anderer hinsicht schon schneller)
Bin ja langsam zu alt für die raserei,am Wochenende erst wieder ein Schild in der Eifel gesehen,"Rasen ist out"!!


----------



## yogi71 (28. Mai 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich will dir doch den Vortritt lassen  (bin ja in anderer hinsicht schon schneller)
> Bin ja langsam zu alt für die raserei,am Wochenende erst wieder ein Schild in der Eifel gesehen,"Rasen ist out"!!




Klasse, schon zwei Bremsfallschirme. ich überlege gerade ob wir mal ne Tour rückwärts fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (28. Mai 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich will dir doch den Vortritt lassen



 Das ist mal ein feiner Zug von dir!! 


> Bin ja langsam zu alt für die raserei...



Hast du ein Glück, dass wir IMMER gemütlich unterwegs sind!


----------



## Conbey (28. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ich überlege gerade ob wir mal ne Tour rückwärts fahren!



Auch nicht schlecht!!! Aber dann sollten wir die Dienstagrunde auf das WE verlegen, weil wir dann wohl etwas mehr Zeit benötigen!! 

Ach übrigens...die Ausbeute von der letzten Tour am Dienstag...5 Mückenstiche, 4 davon an einem Bein!!


----------



## yogi71 (28. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube ich hab ein paar Stiche mehr!


----------



## Conbey (28. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hab ein paar Stiche mehr!



Wo? Im Kopf, vom Rotwein??


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ach übrigens...die Ausbeute von der letzten Tour am Dienstag...5 Mückenstiche, 4 davon an einem Bein!!



Dann informier mich wenn du das Zeugs,was du Gestern gekauft hast,mal ausprobiert hast!Werd mir dann auch das Spray zulegen,die Mücken werden ja immer gemeiner


----------



## Conbey (28. Mai 2009)

Ja ja...das ist wie beim Karneval...wehe man lässt die Weiber mal los!! 
Das die Viecher aber auch so auf Radfahrer stehen müssen!!  ... ähh...
also die Mücken mein ich jetzt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (28. Mai 2009)

Stiche von einer Flasche Rotwein??? Neeeeee, da muss schon mehr her!

Die Mücken sind dieses Jahr wohl sehr giftig! Früher war das ein kleiner Stich, heute schwillt das ja richtig an! Wer weiß wo die gesessen haben!

Ich such mal nach nem Moskitoanzug für Biker


----------



## Conbey (28. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die Mücken sind dieses Jahr wohl sehr giftig! Früher war das ein kleiner Stich, heute schwillt das ja richtig an!




Stimmt! Und die jucken!! grrr 



> Ich such mal nach nem Moskitoanzug für Biker


----------



## WhiteBandit (28. Mai 2009)

Stimmt kann ich nur bestätigen selbst ich der Jahrelange Mücken frei geblieben ist hat welche.


----------



## Conbey (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Villeraner, 

wir von den JFFR's planen am 11.06. (Feiertag) eine Siegburgtour. Wer mal
aus der Ville raus kommen möchte, kann sich gerne melden und mitfahren.

Guide wird ein Freund von mir sein, den einige bestimmt auch schon kennen, 
unser Sibby08 (Udo). Bekannt für seine schönen gemütlichen und manchmal 
auch anspruchsvollen, traillastigen Touren. 

Er hat uns eine Strecke zusammengestellt, die ca. 38 Km lang sein wird
und auf der ca. 700 Hm zu bewältigen sind. 
Ich denke für die, die es ehr etwas hügeliger mögen, ein ganz gutes 
Training. Und für die, die im September beim Marathon starten wollen die 
bekommen schon mal einen Vorgeschmack, was die Länge und die 
Höhenmeter angehen. 

Wer Interesse hat und wissen möchte wo und wann es los geht, bitte 
bei mir per PN oder E-Mail melden.

Bisher haben wir folgende Teilnehmer für die Tour am 11.06.:

- Sibby08 (Guide)
- Conbey
- Yogi71
- WhiteBandit
- Poison_Girl


----------



## Poison_Girl (28. Mai 2009)

Hey Markus,
schreib doch mal nen Termin aus, ich wär auch gern dabei 
LG und schon mal ein schönes WE


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Mai 2009)

Jemand sponntan lust ne Runde zu drehen??
Werde gegen 15 Uhr mal am Parkplatz Heider vorbei fahren und sonst kreuz und queer durch die Ville!


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Juni 2009)

Bin Dienstag wieder raus,hatte den Geburtstag meiner Oma vergessen!!!
Will ja nicht enterbt werden


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Bin Dienstag wieder raus,hatte den Geburtstag meiner Oma vergessen!!!
> Will ja nicht enterbt werden



Ne, ne.Diese jungen Leute haben nichts als den schnöden Mamon im Kopf!


----------



## Conbey (1. Juni 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ne, ne.Diese jungen Leute haben nichts als den schnöden Mamon im Kopf!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juni 2009)

Tom hat irgendwie immer nen Geburtstag, wenn wir radeln wollen!

nee nee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (1. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Tom hat irgendwie immer nen Geburtstag, wenn wir radeln wollen!
> 
> nee nee



Aber irgendwann werden ihm Ausreden ausgehen!!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juni 2009)

Kommt auf die Größe der Familie an!!!


----------



## Conbey (1. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Größe der Familie an!!!


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juni 2009)

Wenn ihr mal mit dem Tom fahren wollt, hier ist es möglich.


----------



## Conbey (1. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal mit dem Tom fahren wollt, hier ist es möglich.



 das wird wohl nicht gehen, zumindest bei mir nicht, weil wir am 28.06. hier sind: http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de/

Ist halt für nen guten Zweck!


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> ...Ist halt für nen guten Zweck!



Zugegeben unsere Tour nicht.


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juni 2009)

Wir sind dann bei Euerer nächsten Tour dabei!! Versprochen


----------



## Conbey (1. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wir sind dann bei Euerer naächsten Tour dabei!! Versprochen



RICCHHHHHHTTTTIG


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal mit dem Tom fahren wollt, hier ist es möglich.



Ich fahr halt gerne da wo es schön ist und das Tempo angenehm  
Ach ja,zu nem Milchkaffe sag ich auch nie nein 

Und Yogi,meine Familie ist sehhr groß!!Es reicht mir zumindest !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (1. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Und Yogi,meine Familie ist sehhr groß!!Es reicht mir zumindest !!



Und wird sogar noch größer!!!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juni 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8463

Sonst keiner???


----------



## Poison_Girl (1. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8463
> 
> Sonst keiner???



Ich muss morgen erst mal Klamotten waschen, einkaufen und so nen Kram erledigen und mal einen trainingsfreien Tag einlegen 

Werd dann Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mal versuchen, abends die Ville unsicher zu machen und mein neues Anti-Mücken-Zeug zu testen


----------



## Ghosty9 (1. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8463
> 
> Sonst keiner???



doch ich  wenn es morgen im Büro nicht wieder so lang wird.


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> doch ich  wenn es morgen im Büro nicht wieder so lang wird.


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. Juni 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> mein neues Anti-Mücken-Zeug zu testen




Tja,prima sache sowas,frag mal Markus ob´s was bringt!?!?
Ach ne der hats ja bloß gekauft um es zu vergessen 

Kinders ,ich werd Heute so ab 17 Uhr fahren!
Oma will um 20 Uhr mit uns Essen gehen,dann reichts wenn ich um 19Uhr Zuhause bin!
Werd dann auch zum Heider kommen und noch ein 3/4 Stündchen mit euch fahren!
Damit Yogi nicht meckert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (2. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Werd dann auch zum Heider kommen und noch ein 3/4 Stündchen mit euch fahren!



Wir haben dich soooo lieb!! 

Ach übrigens...heute wird das Mückenzeug aufgeschmiert!! 

Und Tom...ich mach mich nie mehr über Mückenstiche an deinem Hintern lustig!!  Die sind ja echt gaaannnnzzz gemein!!


----------



## Conbey (2. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8463
> 
> Sonst keiner???



Der MOHLO ist wieder da!!!


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

´Hey Tom

ich mecker doch nicht! Schön das Du dabei bist!!! Bis nachher!


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Der MOHLO ist wieder da!!!


 
Nä! Das gibt es nicht!


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Wir haben dich soooo lieb!!
> 
> Ach übrigens...heute wird das Mückenzeug aufgeschmiert!!
> 
> Und Tom...ich mach mich nie mehr über Mückenstiche an deinem Hintern lustig!!  Die sind ja echt gaaannnnzzz gemein!!


 
Mückenzeug???? Auch haben wollen


----------



## Conbey (2. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Nä! Das gibt es nicht!



Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Lebenszeichen vom guten VERTEXTO!


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Der ist bestimmt mit seiner Schulter beschäftigt!



Ach ja, Guide heute ist...........


*CONBEY*


----------



## Conbey (2. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Mückenzeug???? Auch haben wollen



Naja...wenn es denn hilft (werd ich heute Abend wohl feststellen), werde 
ich es dir weiter empfehlen!!


----------



## Conbey (2. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ach ja, Guide heute ist...........
> *CONBEY*



Och...die ersten 45 Min. kann der gute Tom das übernehmen!! 
Der kennt den Weg besser!!


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

und ich werde es sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Ich muss morgen erst mal Klamotten waschen, einkaufen und so nen Kram erledigen und mal einen trainingsfreien Tag einlegen
> 
> Werd dann Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mal versuchen, abends die Ville unsicher zu machen und mein neues Anti-Mücken-Zeug zu testen


 
Kannst doch morgen erst mal Klamotten waschen, einkaufen und so nen Kram erledigen und mal einen trainingsfreien Tag einlegen 

und heute mit uns fahrn

LG
Jürgen


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Och...die ersten 45 Min. kann der gute Tom das übernehmen!!
> Der kennt den Weg besser!!



Nix da,ich wollte gemütlich mit euch ausrollen und mich dann klammheimlich nach Hause verdrücken! 
Werde schön hinterher fahren und mich entspannen....


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Nix da,ich wollte gemütlich mit euch ausrollen und mich dann klammheimlich nach Hause verdrücken!
> Werde schön hinterher fahren und mich entspannen....


 
Klammheimlich schaffst Du nicht, wetten??? 
Eigentlich wollte ich hinterher fahren und entspannen...........


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Klammheimlich schaffst Du nicht, wetten???
> Eigentlich wollte ich hinterher fahren und entspannen...........



Können Männer das?


----------



## Conbey (2. Juni 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Können Männer das?



Die Zwei bestimmt nicht!!!


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Können Männer das?


 

Ja können wir


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Die Zwei bestimmt nicht!!!


----------



## deman (2. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand vielleicht Lust morgen früh ne Runde zu fahren? Wollte so um 8Uhr ab Brühl losradeln.
Ne gaaaaanz lockere Runde von max 2h. Ist dieses Jahr mein erstes Mal aufm MTB nach meinem Haarriss.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht Lust morgen früh ne Runde zu fahren? Wollte so um 8Uhr ab Brühl losradeln.
> Ne gaaaaanz lockere Runde von max 2h. Ist dieses Jahr mein erstes Mal aufm MTB nach meinem Haarriss.
> 
> Gruß Carsten


 
Boahhh, da bin ich ja schon ne halbe Stunde am arbeiten! Schade

Heute 18 Uhr keine lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (2. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


>


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Wir sehen uns ja gleich!


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Soooo,  Feierabendtour schon wieder für diese Woche vorbei!

Danke an all die Mitfahrer, Guide Conbey und dem Überraschungsgast Vertexto!

Schöne lockere Runde mit einem leckeren Bierchen im Wasserturm!
Ich glaube das nächstemal werden wir dort etwas Essen!!! Das was an uns vorbei getragen wurde sah gut aus.

Leider auch noch ein Sturz am Ende der Tour! Da meinte Halfstep er müsse den letzten Trail genauso schnell nehmen wie ich.

Hat er mit einem Kettenblattabdruck auf seiner Wade (blutig) und einer Acht im Hinterrad bezahlt! Nix schlimmes!

Bis spätestens nächsten Dienstag zur nächsten Feierabendrunde!!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8464

Hoffe es sind wieder alle dabei, vielleicht noch ein Paar mehr!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Conbey (2. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Soooo,  Feierabendtour schon wieder für diese Woche vorbei!
> 
> Danke an all die Mitfahrer, Guide Conbey und dem Überraschungsgast Vertexto!
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nix mehr hinzufügen!!


----------



## deman (2. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Heute 18 Uhr keine lust



Lust schon, aber ich musste den Geburtstag von meiner Mom in Lechenich bei leckerem mongolischen Essen feiern^^
Außerdem fahrt ihr mir bestimmt zu schnell


----------



## Conbey (2. Juni 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Außerdem fahrt ihr mir bestimmt zu schnell



Quatsch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Lust schon, aber ich musste den Geburtstag von meiner Mom in Lechenich bei leckerem mongolischen Essen feiern^^
> Außerdem fahrt ihr mir bestimmt zu schnell



Nächste Chance nächste Woche Dienstag!!! Hop Hop!


----------



## Halfstep (2. Juni 2009)

man kann ja nicht sagen ich hätte es nicht wenigstens versucht.

hier mal ein bild von der kleinen schramme. 
das hintere rad hat es deutlich schlimmer erwicht.

hoffe das bike ist bis sonntag wieder fit.








yogi71 schrieb:


> Leider auch noch ein Sturz am Ende der Tour! Da meinte Halfstep er müsse den letzten Trail genauso schnell nehmen wie ich.


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Ich kann doch kein Blut sehen, oh Gott!!!! Hätte ich gewusst das dieser Sport so gefährlich ist , wär ich damals auf meinem Dreirad geblieben!! 

Gute Besserung und sieh zu das das Bike bis Sonntag fit ist!


----------



## Halfstep (2. Juni 2009)

mir ist nur noch nicht ganz klar wie dieses muster rechts aussen an die rechte wade gekommen ist. 



yogi71 schrieb:


> Hat er mit einem Kettenblattabdruck auf seiner Wade


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Wer weiß wie du fährst! Können wir Sonntag mal nachstellen!!!!


----------



## Halfstep (2. Juni 2009)

ich bin bei der aktion, wie gesagt, nicht abgestiegen. seltsam seltsam


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Beine verkehrt eingehangen?


----------



## Halfstep (2. Juni 2009)

ich werds mal nachstellen und der sache auf den grund gehen.


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Aber nur unter ärztlicher Aufsicht!!!
So und jetzt für nächste Woche eintragen!


----------



## wesy (3. Juni 2009)

Man man man......
Ihr macht ja aus allem Kleinholz. Jede Woche neue Schäden an Bikes und Fahrern.
Ich hoffe Ihr habt die Ville ganz gelassen. HIHI
Leider werde ich auch nächste Woche nicht mitkönnen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (3. Juni 2009)

Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, aber die Teile für die neue Duschabtrennung wurden geliefert und so hatte ich daheim zu tun.
Aber mal ne Frage am Rande. Ließe sich die Runde zeitlich nicht ein wenig nach vorne legen?


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2009)

Das wird bei mir nicht klappen! Frühestens um sechs


----------



## Conbey (3. Juni 2009)

Wie hoch ist eigentlich eure Ausbeute von der Dienstagsrunde?
Ich hab 4 richtig schöne, dicke Mückenstiche!! Wer bietet mehr??


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juni 2009)

0 

Du musst eben schneller fahren


----------



## yogi71 (4. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist eigentlich eure Ausbeute von der Dienstagsrunde?
> Ich hab vier richtig schöne, dicke Mückenstiche!! Wer bietet mehr??


 


6
und ich bin doch zügig gefahren!


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub die Tante in der Apotheke hat dem gutem Markus ein Mückenlockmittel verkauft  
Ich bin um jede Tour froh wo die Biester mich nicht erwischen!!!!!


----------



## Conbey (4. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Tante in der Apotheke hat dem gutem Markus ein Mückenlockmittel verkauft
> Ich bin um jede Tour froh wo die Biester mich nicht erwischen!!!!!



MOMENT!!! Also die, die ich neu habe, sind nicht an den Stellen, die ich eingesprüht habe!! Ich wurde quasi durch die Hose gestochen!!


----------



## yogi71 (4. Juni 2009)




----------



## Kalinka (4. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> MOMENT!!! Also die, die ich neu habe, sind nicht an den Stellen, die ich eingesprüht habe!! Ich wurde quasi durch die Hose gestochen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> MOMENT!!! Also die, die ich neu habe, sind nicht an den Stellen, die ich eingesprüht habe!! Ich wurde quasi durch die Hose gestochen!!



Dann musst du wohl mit dem Zeug duschen.......,
oder eben,schneller fahren


----------



## Halfstep (4. Juni 2009)

wird leider wohl erst mitte bis ende nächster woche wieder flott sein. je nachdem wie der neue lrs lieferzeit hat.

an das richten den hinterrades ist nicht zu denken. das teil ist total im ar... hab mich für nen neuen satz mit besserer qualität entschieden.

bin also sonntag und dienstag nicht mit dabei 



yogi71 schrieb:


> und sieh zu das das Bike bis Sonntag fit ist!


----------



## Conbey (4. Juni 2009)

Halfstep schrieb:


> wird leider wohl erst mitte bis ende nächster woche wieder flott sein. je nachdem wie der neue lrs lieferzeit hat.
> 
> bin also sonntag und dienstag nicht mit dabei


----------



## yogi71 (4. Juni 2009)

Halfstep schrieb:


> wird leider wohl erst mitte bis ende nächster woche wieder flott sein. je nachdem wie der neue lrs lieferzeit hat.
> 
> an das richten den hinterrades ist nicht zu denken. das teil ist total im ar... hab mich für nen neuen satz mit besserer qualität entschieden.
> 
> bin also sonntag und dienstag nicht mit dabei




wo warst Du denn?


----------



## Halfstep (4. Juni 2009)

check pm


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Für alle die morgen, Sonntag 07.06.09  mitfahren !!!!

Die Tour findet auf jedenfall statt.

Bis morgen
Gruß
Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (7. Juni 2009)

Wann und wo fahrt ihr denn?


----------



## Conbey (7. Juni 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Wann und wo fahrt ihr denn?



Heute ab Hauptbahnhof Nettersheim, Abfahrt ist um 10 Uhr.


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juni 2009)

Hauptbahnhof! Wie süß!


----------



## Conbey (7. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hauptbahnhof! Wie süß!





Es gibt ja wohl nur einen!!


----------



## deman (7. Juni 2009)

Hmm, ähm Moin^^ ok, nächstes Mal wenn ich keine Nachtschicht habe 
Dann geh ich mal ins Fitnessstudio.

Ist eigentlich zufällig noch jemand hier im FirstGym (BTV) in Brühl-Badorf?


----------



## einfarbig (8. Juni 2009)

Ja, ich . 

Ich erlaube mir mal, deine Pn hier zu beantworten.

Ich fahre momentan auch in der Ville, bin in Brühl zur Schule (Ursula) gegangen und fahre mit zwei Freunden von dort, prägen uns gerade die verschiedenen Strecken und Verknüpfungen ein, Heider, Bleibtreu, Liblarer, Ober/Unter/Mittelsee.. von der Feierabendrunde in der Ville haben wir auch schon gelesen, aber Mo+Di bin ich und Mi+Do ist einer von den beiden Abends immer verhindert, außer an Feiertagen oder so. 

Ein Techniktraining wäre natürlich spitze! Außerdem würden wir gerne mal mit euch fahren, da ihr sicher 'ne Million Trails mehr kennt, als wir .


----------



## yogi71 (8. Juni 2009)

Dran denken und eintragen!!!

morgen ist wieder VILLE_Feierabendrunde


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2009)

Bis jetzt steht die Villetour für heute noch!

Werde gegen 17.15 Uhr mitteilen ob stattfindet oder nicht! Dann kurzen Blick hier reinwerfen! 

Bis bald im Wald
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Juni 2009)

Grade hat sich hier die Straße in nen Fluss verwandelt 
Aber wenn das alles an Wasser war was runterkommt steht der Villetour doch nichts im wege 
Werde auf jeden fall 5 min. vorher nochmal reinschauen,nicht das ich nachher der Einzige am Parkplatz bin


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2009)

Bis nachher! Wie ich mich kenne, komme ich auf jedenfall!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hier in Kölle ist noch nix! Aber mächtig schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Juni 2009)

Das ist auch alles hier in Brühl runtergekommen  
Aber jetzt scheint die Sonne auch wieder


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2009)




----------



## Conbey (9. Juni 2009)

Hat noch jemand Schutzbleche für mich???


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2009)

Memme!


----------



## Conbey (9. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Memme!



[


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2009)

bis gleich im Wald


----------



## Conbey (9. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> bis gleich im Wald



Nur, wenn ich vor dir fahren darf!!


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2009)

OK, will ja kein Spielverderber sein!


----------



## Conbey (9. Juni 2009)

Keine guten Neuigkeiten...hier wird es gerade wieder ziemlich dunkel und es donnert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2009)

Entspannt bleiben! Hier ist noch nix runtergekommen!


----------



## Conbey (9. Juni 2009)

So liebe Leute...
hier regnet, donnert und blitzt es...ich bin raus und melde mich für heute ab!


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2009)




----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt steht die Villetour für heute noch!
> 
> Werde gegen 17.15 Uhr mitteilen ob stattfindet oder nicht! Dann kurzen Blick hier reinwerfen!
> 
> ...


 
wie geschrieben!


----------



## einfarbig (9. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Das ist auch alles hier in Brühl runtergekommen
> Aber jetzt scheint die Sonne auch wieder




Jo, als der Regen losging waren wir gerade aus dem Wald schön im Freien auf dem Heiderparkplatz angekommen und sind Richtung Wasserturm gefahren.. aber das war so stark, das ist auch durchs dichte Blätterkleid in den Wald geprasselt.. aufgeweichte Haut und die ganzen Dornen vertragen sich aber echt nicht. Haben auch einen Trail entdeckt, der vom Heiderlaufweg hochgeht, der war jeweils oben und unten mit zwei Bäumen versperrt, den unteren haben wir weggeräumt und dann einfach vor dem oberen gestartet.. da lagen Rama-Packungen rum, die 1979 abgelaufen sind, sahen noch wie neu aus.. ganz nett, aber sehr kurz, wie immer in der Gegend!


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Juni 2009)

Jetzt schüttet es zum dritten mal hier!!
Radio Erft hat auch was von Unwetterwarnung gefaselt für den Nachmittag!!! 
Aber die Tour startet ja erst am Abend 
Noch bin ich dabei,warte aber auch noch bis kurz vorher ab,je nachdem welche Farbe am Himmel zu sehen ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (9. Juni 2009)

Ich würds sein lassen.
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...warnungen_aktuell/?group=1&s_path=EU/DE/NW/BM
Zumal das Wochenende um so schöner werden soll!


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2009)

Soooooo, wat nu????

Ich bin am Start! hier in EU scheint die Sonne, die Vögel zwitschern und es ist trocken! 

Ich bin um 18.15 Uhr da und wenn ich nur ein Bier im Wasserturm trinken gehe!

Mals sehen wer alles kommt!

bis gleich im Wald

Yogi


----------



## Conbey (9. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich bin um 18.15 Uhr da und wenn ich nur ein Bier im Wasserturm trinken gehe!
> 
> Yogi



Na dazu könnte ich mich auch noch überreden lassen!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Juni 2009)

Wozu,nur zum Bier  
Also ich denke ich lass es auch sein,ist mir zu link im moment,wird schon wieder düster!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Juni 2009)

Hab mir grad auch nochmal das Wetterradar angesehen,es kommt noch einiges an Regen zu uns!
Außerdem hat Frauchen grad mit Kochen angefangen


----------



## Conbey (9. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wozu,nur zum Bier



Stimmt!!  Der Salatteller sah beim letzten Mal auch sehr gut aus!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn es dazu kommen sollte sag mir bescheid  
Wäre dann mit von der Partie!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Juni 2009)

Jaja,das Sofa hatte ne höhere Anziehungskraft als der Biergarten....schlimm wenn man alt wird!
Hoffe das nächsten Dienstag das Wetter mal wieder mitspielt


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2009)

Ihr Memmen,

kleinerfefer_74 und ich hatten eine schöne Tour! Leider stürzte Bianca böse! Gott sei Dank ist nichts schlimmes passiert! Das Wetter hat super mitgespielt und es war alles wie gewohnt befahrbar! Zeitweise haben wir uns von der Sonne anlächeln lassen.

Als Belohnung ging es dann zum Wasserturm, wo die Obermemme Conbey mit Gattin wartetet.
Ich kann das Essen im Wasserturm sehr empfehlen, ich glaube ich werde dort öfter einkehren! 

Danke an kleinerFeger_74 für die nette Begleitung, ich hoffe Du bist trotz Sturz noch öfter dabei!

LG
Yogi


PS vielleicht sollte ich keine Touren mehr mitfahren, das Pannen und Verletzungsrisiko ist bei meiner Anwesenheit immer recht hoch!


----------



## Conbey (10. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ihr Memmen,
> 
> Als Belohnung ging es dann zum Wasserturm, wo die Obermemme Conbey mit Gattin wartetet.



 na warte!!!




			
				yogi71 schrieb:
			
		

> PS vielleicht sollte ich keine Touren mehr mitfahren, das Pannen und Verletzungsrisiko ist bei meiner Anwesenheit immer recht hoch!


Tja...an einem muss es ja liegen...und im Zweifelsfall halt an dir!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> na warte!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tja...an einem muss es ja liegen...und im Zweifelsfall halt an dir!!


 

Dann erkläre ich hiermit meinen Rücktritt!


----------



## Conbey (10. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dann erkläre ich hiermit meinen Rücktritt!



Und wann kommt der Rücktritt vom Rücktritt? Wenn das Simplon da ist??


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2009)




----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2009)

Auf ein Neues! Conbey anmelden.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8465


----------



## Conbey (10. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Auf ein Neues! Conbey anmelden.....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8465



Ist doch schon lange passiert!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich kann das Essen im Wasserturm sehr empfehlen, ich glaube ich werde dort öfter einkehren!



Hmm,wenn das so ist werde ich mich ab sofort,immer wenn es Dienstags regnen sollte,schonmal zum Wasserturm bewegen 
Hoffe mal das der Wetterbericht nicht recht hat mit Morgen,es soll ja schütten!!
Werdet ihr die Tour dann verschieben,hatte auch überlegt zu starten!


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hoffe mal das der Wetterbericht nicht recht hat mit Morgen,es soll ja schütten!!
> Werdet ihr die Tour dann verschieben,hatte auch überlegt zu starten!


 
Wir warten noch bis heute nachmittag, dann mal sehen wie das Wetter morgen werden soll! Ansonsten morgen ab Mittag ne Runde Ville.


----------



## Conbey (10. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ansonsten morgen ab Mittag ne Runde Ville.


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2009)

heute sollte es ja auch bis Mittag regnen...und??? NIX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Juni 2009)

Es regnet doch....


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2009)

ja jetzt!


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> heute sollte es ja auch bis Mittag regnen...und??? NIX



...aber Du lebst schon auf der Erde  !?
Hier hat es den ganzen Vormittag geregnet und 
vor ein paar Minuten erst aufgehört!


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2009)

Hey Barbara,

ich denke das Köln auf der Erde ist oder?
Oder doch auf dem Mond Ich weiß nicht , ich weiß nicht!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## Derk (10. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Barbara,
> 
> ich denke das Köln auf der Erde ist oder?
> Oder doch auf dem Mond Ich weiß nicht , ich weiß nicht!
> ...


 
Köln ist ein Teil des Himmels auf Erden !!!!

Das weiss doch jeder und wird nur von den Dusseldorfer Ignoranten nicht anerkannt.

Hier hat ´s  übrigens nur ganz kurz am frühen Nachmittag  geregnet -  die Nachmittagsrunde im Äußeren Grüngürtel  konnte also im Trockenen absolviert werden.

Derk


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2009)

Ha, ein Zeuge! Danke Dir!!!!!

Bis bald im Wald
Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (13. Juni 2009)

Irgendwer Morgen in der Ville unterwegs??
Wollte Vormittags ne gemütliche Runde drehen und die kühle des Morgens was genießen 
Start zwischen 9 und 11 Uhr wäre für mich ok....also,wer "darf"mit


----------



## deman (13. Juni 2009)

Ich würd gern mit, aber wir wollen heut abend noch in die Spätvorstellung von Terminator und morgen muss ich um 12Uhr wieder los zur Arbeit.
Da bleibt dazwischen zuwenig Zeit für schlafen und Sport.
Schade, aber ich hoffe ich kann mich demnächst mal wieder aufraffen :/

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Conbey (13. Juni 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Schade, aber ich hoffe ich kann mich demnächst mal wieder aufraffen :/



Am Dienstag!?


----------



## yogi71 (13. Juni 2009)

Genau!


----------



## Conbey (13. Juni 2009)

Wo sind bloß die ganzen Villeraner hin??

Derk, DargoESX, Poison_Girl, Hardcoreidiot, Mahatma, van Eelen, Ghosty9, nafest83 etc. etc.


----------



## Scale30 (14. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Wo sind bloß die ganzen Villeraner hin??
> 
> Derk, DargoESX, Poison_Girl, Hardcoreidiot, Mahatma, van Eelen, Ghosty9, nafest83 etc. etc.


 

Ich war zwar nicht gefragt, aber ich Fahr heute von Altenberg nach Schloß Burg und um die Sengbachtalsperre. Dort gibt es ein paar mehr Höhenmeter und schöne Trails, wenn ich die wiederfinde. 
Falls jemand mit auf Explorer-Tour gehen will: 
Start ist um 10 am Schöllerhof-Parkplatz in Odenthal-Altenberg.


----------



## redrace (14. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Wo sind bloß die ganzen Villeraner hin??
> 
> Derk, DargoESX, Poison_Girl, Hardcoreidiot, Mahatma, van Eelen, Ghosty9, nafest83 etc. etc.




Die haben gelesen das ich komme!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Juni 2009)

Scale30 schrieb:


> Ich war zwar nicht gefragt, aber ich Fahr heute von Altenberg nach Schloß Burg und um die Sengbachtalsperre. Dort gibt es ein paar mehr Höhenmeter und schöne Trails, wenn ich die wiederfinde.
> Falls jemand mit auf Explorer-Tour gehen will:
> Start ist um 10 am Schöllerhof-Parkplatz in Odenthal-Altenberg.



Viel Spass, das ist ne schöne Tour, bin ich auch schon gefahren! Das Wetter ist ja perfekt!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Juni 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> Die haben gelesen das ich komme!


Na Du Kleiner aber gemeiner! Dann komm doch immer einfach als Überraschung dazu, dann können die anderen nicht mehr abhauen!

Schönen Sonntag, bis Dienstag im Wald

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Juni 2009)

Scale30 schrieb:


> Ich war zwar nicht gefragt, aber ich Fahr heute von Altenberg nach Schloß Burg und um die Sengbachtalsperre. Dort gibt es ein paar mehr Höhenmeter und schöne Trails, wenn ich die wiederfinde.
> Falls jemand mit auf Explorer-Tour gehen will:
> Start ist um 10 am Schöllerhof-Parkplatz in Odenthal-Altenberg.



Mist,da wäre ich glatt dabei gewesen!
War aber schon um 9:00 in der Ville unterwegs,hätt ich doch vorher nochmal ins forum geschaut!!Bis 10 hätt ich es zum Startpunkt geschafft 

Naja,am Dienstag wird´s ja wieder sehhhr gemütlich....hab ich so im Gefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (14. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Naja,am Dienstag wird´s ja wieder sehhhr gemütlich....hab ich so im Gefühl



sehhhr gemütlich?? Neee, da fahren wir mal zügig ein paar Waldautobahnen, will doch mein Bike testen!


----------



## Conbey (14. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> sehhhr gemütlich?? Neee, da fahren wir mal zügig ein paar Waldautobahnen, will doch mein Bike testen!



Na ob das denn mit soooo einer schweren Gabel geht...


----------



## yogi71 (14. Juni 2009)

Für Dich wird es auch sehr langsam, wenn das neueTretlager heute abend schwergängig wird!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Na ob das denn mit soooo einer schweren Gabel geht...




 schwer ist gut! 

Hab noch nix Neues in Aussicht!


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> schwer ist gut!
> 
> Hab noch nix Neues in Aussicht!



Ich schon


----------



## Conbey (14. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Für Dich wird es auch sehr langsam, wenn das neueTretlager heute abend schwergängig wird!



 Möchtest du es mit Getriebesand füllen?? 
Aber dann bitte den gelben, der ist etwas feiner!!


----------



## WhiteBandit (14. Juni 2009)

Schnell ist gut 
Juhu! 
Sagen wir mal so bei Langsam bin ich auch dabei 

Ich versuche mal am Dienstag mit dabei zu sein. Findet die Tour denn statt egal ob Regen oder Sturm oder so was?


----------



## yogi71 (14. Juni 2009)

Es wird auch bei leichtem Regen gefahren! Schau Dienstag bis 17.00 Uhr einfach hier rein!
...und es wird zügig!


----------



## WhiteBandit (14. Juni 2009)

Jipie! Zügig ist gut

Okay mache ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (14. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Am Dienstag!?



Nachtschicht 

und zügig ist mir eh zu schnell^^

Ich werd wohl Dienstag mittag ne Runde drehen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Conbey (14. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...und es wird zügig!



Naja...ich werde so fahren wie ich kann und entweder ich komme mit oder ich lasse halt abreißen.


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Naja...ich werde so fahren wie ich kann und entweder ich komme mit oder ich lasse halt abreißen.



Markus,ich werd bei dir bleiben...zumindest versuche ich es 

War grad noch ein zweites mal unterwegs,also der Wald war vielleicht voll sag ich dir....Wanderer,Walker und ne menge Leute mit dem Rad...hab auch das Giftmädchen getroffen 
Jetzt hoffe ich mal das der Wetterbericht für Dienstag nicht recht hat....


----------



## Conbey (14. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Markus,ich werd bei dir bleiben...zumindest versuche ich es
> 
> War grad noch ein zweites mal unterwegs,also der Wald war vielleicht voll sag ich dir....Wanderer,Walker und ne menge Leute mit dem Rad...hab auch das Giftmädchen getroffen
> Jetzt hoffe ich mal das der Wetterbericht für Dienstag nicht recht hat....



Werdende Väter müssen ja auch zusammen halten!!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Juni 2009)

Hab ich zügig gesagt???


----------



## deman (14. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Werdende Väter müssen ja auch zusammen halten!!



Dann will ich aber auch^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (14. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ...hab auch das Giftmädchen getroffen
> Jetzt hoffe ich mal das der Wetterbericht für Dienstag nicht recht hat....



Das Giftmädchen lebt????

Das Wetter war letzten Dienstag auch gut, da hat der Wetterbericht Unwetterwarnung gemeldet. Stimmt´s kleinerfeger_74?
Also Wetter als Ausrede gilt nicht mehr! (Genauso wie Geburtstage)

Gibt es hier nur noch werdende Väter??? Auch keine Ausrede, nicht Ihr seid schwanger sondern Eure Frauen, also könnt Ihr zügig fahren!!!!!!!
Grüßle
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Juni 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Dann will ich aber auch^^



Was..................................................wirst du etwa auch im Bund aufgenommen??????????


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Also Wetter als Ausrede gilt nicht mehr! (Genauso wie Geburtstage)



Hmm,der nächste steht in 2 Wochen erst an...kann ich das diesmal nicht als Ausrede benutzen


----------



## yogi71 (14. Juni 2009)

Ähmmm hat noch einer ne leichte Federgabel rumliegen??? 100mm??


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Juni 2009)

Was willst du anlegen??Oder muss man auch fragen,was "darfst" du anlegen??


----------



## yogi71 (14. Juni 2009)

Das  kommt auf die Höhe des Preises an!


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Juni 2009)

Yogi,hast ne PM!!!

Also wenn ich hier mal grob überschlage....Markus.Markus,Carsten und meinereiner...sollten wir uns vielleicht mal zusammensetzen und anfangen Kinderanhänger zu entwerfen,vollgefedert versteht sich 
Ich glaub wir treffen uns bald nicht mehr zum Biken in der Ville sondern schieben brav die Kinderwagen vor uns her 
Das war aber auch ein fieser kalter Winter


----------



## Derk (14. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Yogi,hast ne PM!!!
> 
> Also wenn ich hier mal grob überschlage....Markus.Markus,Carsten und meinereiner...sollten wir uns vielleicht mal zusammensetzen und anfangen Kinderanhänger zu entwerfen,vollgefedert versteht sich
> Ich glaub wir treffen uns bald nicht mehr zum Biken in der Ville sondern schieben brav die Kinderwagen vor uns her
> Das war aber auch ein fieser kalter Winter


 

Als alter (Vater-)Hase  mit den Erfahrungen von inzwischen drei Pubertätsdurchläufen kann ich Euch  versichern,  das diese Phase wie auch die sich anschließenden Phasen (Kindergarten,Schule usw.) Euch weitaus mehr Spass machen werden  und atemloser halten wird als die Zeit ohne Kinder. 
Träumt schon mal jetzt davon, mit Euren Töchtern/Söhnen an den langen Wochenenden aufregende und abenteuerliche  Eifeldurchquerungen auf dem Rad (mit Zelt pp) zu unternehmen, wofür es allerdings  ein nur recht kurzes Zeitfenster geben wird zwischen 10 und dreizehn Jahren (vor 10 lässt es die besorgte Familienchefin nicht zu, nach 13 seid  Ihr  grundsätzlich  nur noch peinlich..).



Schönen Sonntag noch
Derk


----------



## deman (14. Juni 2009)

Du bist aber schlecht informiert Tom, vollgefederte Anhänger gibts doch^^
Wann ists bei euch denn soweit? Wir sind für den 1.10. ausgerechnet.

Nächsten Monat steht erstmal Umzug an... ich werd ein SU aufs Nummernschild kriegen 
Aber in Waldorf war einfach die schönste Wohnung frei und von da ists ja auch nicht weit zur Ville.

btw. ne neue Gabel wär auch noch das einzige was ich meinem Rize gern noch gönnen würde... die Tora ist irgendwie relativ unsensibel.


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Juni 2009)

Na dann stell dich mal hinten an  
Ich soll am 2.9 und Conbey am 10.9 Papa werden,da liegen wir ja alle recht dicht zusammen 
Der andere Markus steckt noch im 3 Monat,das dauert was länger...naja,dafür ist er am Bike ja immer schneller 

Ich weiß das es Vollgfederte Anhänger gibt,die kann nur kein Schwein bezahlen,darum muss man selbst basteln...
Ich hab´s SU grad abgegeben,so schlimm ist es nicht!
Und aus der Welt ist Waldorf auch nicht,da kannst du ruhig weiter zu uns kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (14. Juni 2009)

Der Winter war wohl sehr sehr sehr kalt! Gratuliere!

@ Tom,

ich melde mich morgen im Laufe des Tages, habe PN erhalten! Danke! Conbey hat mich heute zu lange mit seinen Fahradumbauten aufgehalten, sodass ich Deine PN noch nicht richtig lesen konnte!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Juni 2009)

Das basteln bringt auch nichts....schneller wird man dadurch auch nicht  
Bin ja echt auf Morgen gespannt,gestern war es schwer schlammig im Wald,Trails machen da nicht wirklich spaß!


----------



## yogi71 (15. Juni 2009)

Er wollte doch nen E-Motor angebaut haben!!!


----------



## Conbey (15. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Conbey hat mich heute zu lange mit seinen Fahradumbauten aufgehalten...


 BBIIIIITTTTTEEEEE??? Wer sagte denn...alles kein Problem und wusste dann nicht weiter???  



~TOM~ schrieb:


> Das basteln bringt auch nichts....schneller wird man dadurch auch nicht


Sprichst wohl aus Erfahrung?? 



yogi71 schrieb:


> Er wollte doch nen E-Motor angebaut haben!!!



RICHTIG!! Einen mit einem kleinen schwarzen, springenden Pferd auf gelben Untergrund!!  Irgendwie muss ich am Dienstag ja mithalten 
können!!


----------



## yogi71 (15. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> BBIIIIITTTTTEEEEE??? Wer sagte denn...alles kein Problem und wusste dann nicht weiter???


 
Ich komm Dir gleich rüber! Nee Verzögerung von 20min.


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Juni 2009)

Jaja,wenn Anfänger basteln 
Werden uns ja am Dienstag was austoben dürfen,dann sehen wir ja ob das mit dem Motor geklappt hat


----------



## yogi71 (15. Juni 2009)

Jeder fängt mal klein an! Wenn er die Probefahrt morgen übersteht bin ich mit uns zufrieden! Von nix kommt nix. Kann ja nicht mehr als kaputt gehen!


----------



## redrace (15. Juni 2009)

HUHU
So wie es zur Zeit aussieht verlangt mein mich über alles liebender Arbeitgeber meine persönliche Anwesenheit für morgen Abend. Also wenn ich nicht um 18:15 Da bin gebt mir 5 Minuten und dann fahrt los und habt eine Menge Spass!


----------



## yogi71 (15. Juni 2009)

Hey,
wir warten und Spass werden wir haben. Wir sehen uns...

LG
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (15. Juni 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> So wie es zur Zeit aussieht verlangt mein mich über alles liebender Arbeitgeber meine persönliche Anwesenheit für morgen Abend. Also wenn ich nicht um 18:15 Da bin gebt mir 5 Minuten und dann fahrt los und habt eine Menge Spass!



Tja, jetzt wo dieses rote Frettchen sich abgemeldet hat, könnte ich mich ja glatt anmelden.
Aber mal Spaß beiseite. Meine Frau ist gerade aus dem Krankenhaus und ich muss sie noch ein wenig pflegen.  
Ich schau mal, ob ich kommen kann ...


----------



## yogi71 (15. Juni 2009)

Pflege muss auch sein......aber biken auch!

und ich weiß das das rote Frettchen auch langsam fahren kann!!!


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2009)

Sollte es heute regnen o.ä, treffen wir uns trotzdem am Parkplatz und fahren von dort gemeinsam zum Wasserturm und machen einen kleinen "Stammtisch".

Bis gleich im Wald

LG
Yogi

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8465


----------



## Conbey (16. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand Schutzbleche für mich, wenn wir heute Abend fahren sollten??
Als Gegenleistung bring ich dann auch nen Kompressor mit!


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2009)

Memme


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Juni 2009)

Die Sache mit den Schutzblechen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt 

Aber die Idee mit dem Wasserturm hört sich klasse an,dann komm ich diesmal garantiert und wenns Regnet gleich mit dem Auto 
Die meisten kommen aber ja mit dem Rad und nicht mit dem Auto,oder sehe ich das falsch??Die dürfen dann was sport treiben und im Regen zum Wasserturm hochkurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (16. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Schutzblechen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt


Ich wusste doch, dass ich nicht allein mit meiner Meinung bin!!


----------



## redrace (16. Juni 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt wo dieses rote Frettchen sich abgemeldet hat, könnte ich mich ja glatt anmelden.
> Aber mal Spaß beiseite. Meine Frau ist gerade aus dem Krankenhaus und ich muss sie noch ein wenig pflegen.
> Ich schau mal, ob ich kommen kann ...



Ein leben ohne Mops am Rhein ist kaum möglich, aber erstrebenswert! Frei nach Loriot!
Du hast ja nur Angst das ich dich vom Rad schubse!


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Juni 2009)

Prima,der ganze Tag war das Wetter schön....jetzt fängt es an zu regnen 
Hoffe das es sich bis heute Abend wieder beruhigt und es trocken bleibt,sonst muss ich ja nur zum  aus dem Haus


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2009)

Es soll heute Mittag die letzte Schauer geben und ab Nachmittag nur noch bewölkt!!!!

Dat wird schon!


----------



## Ommer (16. Juni 2009)

http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Schauer

hier regnets bei Sonnenschein


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Juni 2009)

Super,da läßt man die Bremse extra zu den Eltern schicken weil Oma den ganzen Tag Zuhause ist und dann hat man nen Postboten der zu faul ist 10 Stufen zu steigen...vielleicht war es auch grad am regnen!
Im Briefkasten war dann der Wisch das er leider keinen erreichen konnte und ich "Morgen"das Paket abholen darf....   die SAU hats noch nichtmal versucht 
Jetzt darf ich mit dem"Ersatzrad"fahren(wenns trocken bleibt)!!!
Ersatzrad darum weils aus Erstzteilen besteht 

Naja,das Regenradar macht hoffnung!!!!


----------



## Conbey (16. Juni 2009)

Ich bin unentschlossen!! 
Die Macht der Couch ist soooo groß!!  Ich glaub ich muss mich ihr 
beugen!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Juni 2009)

Jammelappen,machst du mich etwa nach 
Dann lass uns zumindest im Wasserturm auf den Rest warten,richtig bock zu fahren hab ich mit DEM Rad auch nicht!Müsste mal die Schaltung einstellen und Kette ölen


----------



## Conbey (16. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Jammelappen,machst du mich etwa nach
> Dann lass uns zumindest im Wasserturm auf den Rest warten,richtig bock zu fahren hab ich mit DEM Rad auch nicht!Müsste mal die Schaltung einstellen und Kette ölen


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Juni 2009)

Hätte mal lust ein oder zwei zu trinken und den Heutigen Tag runtezuspülen,momentan haben wir dauerstress auf der Arbeit!
Was ist,biste dabei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (16. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hätte mal lust ein oder zwei zu trinken und den Heutigen Tag runtezuspülen,momentan haben wir dauerstress auf der Arbeit!
> Was ist,biste dabei??



Aber wir fahren dann erst zum Heider und wünschen den Anderen ne gute 
Fahrt, oder??


----------



## deman (16. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Im Briefkasten war dann der Wisch das er leider keinen erreichen konnte und ich "Morgen"das Paket abholen darf....   die SAU hats noch nichtmal versucht



Das hatte ich auch ein paarmal, da unser Briefkasten an der Straße und der Hauseingang ein wenig versteckt im Hinterhof liegt. Nachdem ich mich 3mal beschwert habe, gings bisher aber immer gut 


btw. Nachmieter ab August gesucht^^ Brühl (Nähe Finanzamt), 3Z, 90qm, eigener Eingang, Riesen-Balkon, gut geschnitten und sehr ruhig
Bei Interesse bitte PN^^

Gruß Carsten


----------



## deman (16. Juni 2009)

Warum macht ihr sowas nicht mal wenn ich auch Zeit (oder Gelegenheit) hab???
Zu nem Bier kann ich mich wesentlich schneller überreden als zum biken im Matsch^^


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Aber wir fahren dann erst zum Heider und wünschen den Anderen ne gute
> Fahrt, oder??



Du meinst damit die sich beeilen und nur ne kurze Tour fahren 
Also,wie schaut es aus,hast du lust?Wenn ja,wann??


----------



## Conbey (16. Juni 2009)

Ja um 18 Uhr am Heider!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Juni 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr sowas nicht mal wenn ich auch Zeit (oder Gelegenheit) hab???
> Zu nem Bier kann ich mich wesentlich schneller überreden als zum biken im Matsch^^



Dann musst du dir bei Frau frei nehmen und zum Wasserturm kommen,oder sie einfach mit hin schleppen  
Oder bist du mal wieder auf der Arbeit?


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ja um 18 Uhr am Heider!!



Mit oder ohne Rad


----------



## Conbey (16. Juni 2009)

Ohne


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Juni 2009)

Ok,dann 18 Uhr Heider,wenns nicht Regnet komm ich zufuß,kannst du mich dann mitnehmen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2009)

Wie fahren wir nicht!


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nichts wirklich gutes fahrbares,der Post sei dank,und Markus wollte ganz am Sofa bleiben!
Also haben wir uns geeinigt euch anzufeuern und dann einen trinken zu gehen


----------



## deman (16. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Dann musst du dir bei Frau frei nehmen und zum Wasserturm kommen,oder sie einfach mit hin schleppen
> Oder bist du mal wieder auf der Arbeit?



Nachtschicht^^


----------



## mahatma (16. Juni 2009)

Ihr seid vielleicht Pfeifen!
Bin grad noch ne Runde mit dem Hund gegangen und am Wasserturm vorbei gekommen.
Hätt gern mit euch ein Bierchen gezischt, aber der Biergarten war gääääähnend leer und hässliche Fahrräder standen auch keine davor!
Euch kann man für nix gebrauchen ...


----------



## yogi71 (17. Juni 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Ihr seid vielleicht Pfeifen!
> Bin grad noch ne Runde mit dem Hund gegangen und am Wasserturm vorbei gekommen.
> Hätt gern mit euch ein Bierchen gezischt, aber der Biergarten war gääääähnend leer und hässliche Fahrräder standen auch keine davor!
> Euch kann man für nix gebrauchen ...


 
Conbey und Tom waren um die Zeit da! Wir ein wenig später!

Danke für die schöne Tour gestern. Bis auf einen Plattfuss lief ja alles glatt! Ging doch mit dem bisschen Matsch sehr gut!

*Mein "neues" Bike ist nu dreckig!*

Tom und Conbey bekommen den Titel "faule Säcke". Kurz vor Start kneifen und alles auf die Post, Bike, Sofa, Regen usw schieben!

Ich sach nur:

*MEMMEN !!!*​ 
Tom und Conbey sind Memmen!
Tom und Conbey sind Memmen!
Tom und Conbey sind Memmen!
Tom und Conbey sind Memmen!
Tom und Conbey sind Memmen!
Tom und Conbey sind Memmen!
Tom und Conbey sind Memmen!
Tom und Conbey sind Memmen!
Tom und Conbey sind Memmen!


Bis bald im Wald

Grüßle
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *Die Besten !!!*​
> Tom und Conbey sind unsere Besten!
> Tom und Conbey sind unsere Besten!
> Tom und Conbey sind unsere Besten!
> ...



So sollte das wohl aussehen,warst so früh am Morgen wohl nicht in der Lage das richtig zu formulieren 

Stimmts Markus????????!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (17. Juni 2009)

Brauchst aber immer die Bestätigung von markus, hä????


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Juni 2009)

Du weißt doch,zwischen uns gibts was besonderes


----------



## Conbey (17. Juni 2009)

~tom~ schrieb:


> so sollte das wohl aussehen,warst so früh am morgen wohl nicht in der lage das richtig zu formulieren :d
> 
> stimmts markus????????!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????





~tom~ schrieb:


> du weißt doch,zwischen uns gibts was besonderes



*!!!! Richtig !!!!​*


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Juni 2009)

Jemand lust Morgen am späten Nachmittag ne runde zu drehen??


----------



## Conbey (17. Juni 2009)

Ich!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Juni 2009)

Ok,dann können wir ja Morgen den rest klären,bin jetzt erst mal vor der Glotze  
Schön das du dabei bist


----------



## yogi71 (17. Juni 2009)

Na toll! Tom keinen Bock in BAM zufahren, da bin ich morgen!!! Könntest Markus mitbringen!


----------



## Poison_Girl (17. Juni 2009)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ich lebe noch und manchmal kann man mir auch in der Ville begegnen 
Hatte nur ein wenig Stress, ein bisschen gesundheitliche Problemchens (Ischiasnerv verklemmt), kleines Motivationstief in der Folge und einfach andere Prioritäten - also das Übliche 
Jetzt bin ich mehr oder vielleicht auch weniger wieder da 
Deshalb wollte ich am Freitag abend mal meine kleine Feierabend-Runde vorstellen. Ich war ja nicht ganz untätig und hab ein paar "neue" alte Trails gefunden 
Also, wer mag, darf mich gerne begleiten, werd auch gleich nen Termin ins LMB setzen.
Ich würde dazu allerdings lange Beinkleider empfehlen: bin die Tour heute "in kurz" gefahren und sehe aus wie ein Opfer!!! Aber einige von Euch stehen vielleicht ja auch auf Schmerzen ....
Das Tempo wird wie immer schön gemütlich sein (ca. 15-16er Schnitt)!!!! Und Voraussetzung ist "natürlich", dass es nicht regnet 
So, dann mal bis denne,

Poison_Girl


----------



## Conbey (17. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Na toll! Tom keinen Bock in BAM zufahren, da bin ich morgen!!! Könntest Markus mitbringen!



Ja das wäre coooooooolll!!!


----------



## yogi71 (17. Juni 2009)

Klär das und schick mir ne SMS, bin morgen auf nem Workshop!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (17. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Klär das und schick mir ne SMS, bin morgen auf nem Workshop!



Mach ich!!


----------



## yogi71 (17. Juni 2009)

Meine bremsen sind daaaaaaa!!!

Deine auch Tom?????????


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Na toll! Tom keinen Bock in BAM zufahren, da bin ich morgen!!! Könntest Markus mitbringen!



Mein Problem ist das ich nicht sooo viel Zeit habe!
Ich kann frühestens um 16 Uhr und um 20 Uhr müßt ich wieder Zuhause sein....ist ja ein wenig knapp für BAM !!
Haber ja nur die"erlaubniss"kurz mit Markus spielen zu gehen 
Aber Markus kann ja alleine kommen,dann tob ich mich eben kurz und schmerzlos in der Ville aus 
Morgen Abend kann ich leider nicht,da ist um 19:30 Theater angesagt!


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Meine bremsen sind daaaaaaa!!!
> 
> Deine auch Tom?????????



Da ja,dran nein.
Hatte keine Zeit und musste mich um andere Dinge kümmern,sonst hätte Chef noch gemerkt das da wieder was neues am Rad is


----------



## Conbey (18. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Aber Markus kann ja alleine kommen...



Geht ja nicht, musste gestern den Leihwagen zurück geben! 

Dann halt Ville!


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. Juni 2009)

Oh,jetzt kannst du wegen mir nicht,SORRY 
Muss mal sehen wann ich Heute hier raus komme,hoffe ich bin um 16 Uhr Zuhause!!!


----------



## Conbey (18. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Oh,jetzt kannst du wegen mir nicht,SORRY



Quatsch!


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. Juni 2009)

da bin ich ja beruhigt 
Soll ich dich Heute anrufen wenn ich Zuhause bin,was Essen und fertigmachen kann ich ja danach während du rüber strampelst


----------



## Conbey (18. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> da bin ich ja beruhigt
> Soll ich dich Heute anrufen wenn ich Zuhause bin,was Essen und fertigmachen kann ich ja danach während du rüber strampelst



Kannst du machen, aber ich würde sagen, dass wir uns nicht vor 17 uhr treffen sollten, weil ich noch mal nach Hause muss und mit dem Rad von der Arbeit nach Hause etwas länger brauche wie mit dem Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (18. Juni 2009)

Für die Kurzentschlossenen:

Abfahrt heute: 17.30 Uhr ab Heider Bergsee


----------



## yogi71 (18. Juni 2009)

Bin daaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Bin daaaaaaaaaaa



Ich nicht aber dafür ist mein Rad jetzt Komplett,war beim Zauberer meine Gabel holen


----------



## yogi71 (18. Juni 2009)

..und wir haben gewartet!!!! Schöne Tour mit Markus. Wieder viele Mücken unterwegs, meine Beine sehen vielleicht aus

Zwei kleine Stürze von Markus, sein Bike hat Ihn ganz schön festgehalten!

LG Jürgen


----------



## Conbey (18. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Zwei kleine Stürze von Markus, sein Bike hat Ihn ganz schön festgehalten!



 es  mich halt und da wollte es mal schnell mit mir in den 
Busch...oder wohl doch ehr auf den Waldboden!


----------



## yogi71 (18. Juni 2009)

Da ist es ja auch kuschelig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (19. Juni 2009)

Wenn man euch beide alleine lässt 
Jetzt bin ich HEIß auf Dienstag


----------



## yogi71 (19. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich HEIß auf Dienstag


 
Ohhhh, Cherie


----------



## Vertexto (19. Juni 2009)

So Leute, muß mich mal für ein paar Tage abmelden wegen der Schulter OP.
Melde mich wenn ich wieder fahren kann.
Bis dahin immer schön üben ........
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (19. Juni 2009)

Hey Gerd,

dann mal Daumen drück, damit Du wieder schnell fit bist!!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. Juni 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> So Leute, muß mich mal für ein paar Tage abmelden wegen der Schulter OP.
> Bis dahin immer schön üben ........



Dann mal
ALLES GUTE für die OP uns sieh zu das du schnell wieder den Guide machen kannst in der Ville


----------



## yogi71 (19. Juni 2009)

Wer von den Herren fährt den eventuell bei der Damenrunde heute mit???


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. Juni 2009)

Ich probiere mal da ran teilzunehmen.


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Juni 2009)

Danke Katrin, war ´ne sehr schöne Runde in der Ville!
Auch mal wieder nett, neue Leute kennengelernt zu haben.
Immer wieder gerne!
Gruß Barbara

P.S.:Marco, denk an Deine Vorsätze  !


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Meine bremsen sind daaaaaaa!!!
> 
> Deine auch Tom?????????



Ja,jetzt sind sie sogar dran und MEINE sind sogar Dicht 
Wünsche euch viel spaß Morgen,ich werde Heute etwas durch die alte Heimat heizen


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. Juni 2009)

Hi!

Auch von mir ein riesen Dankeschön an den Guide (oder Guidin?) Katrin.
Hat Spaß gemacht.
Sorry dass ich dir zweimal dazwischen gefunkt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (20. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ja,jetzt sind sie sogar dran und MEINE sind sogar Dicht


Dichtt sind meine auch!!! Nur die blöde Luftblase, die sich drin versteckt hatte, hat mich noch ne dreiviertel Stunde entlüften gekostet!

Jetzt ist se perfekt! 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Poison_Girl (20. Juni 2009)

Danke auch von mir an alle 
War ne schöne Tour mit netten Leuten, war echt schön, mal wieder mit mehreren unterwegs zu sein 



WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich dir zweimal dazwischen gefunkt habe.



nöh, war doch schön, auch mal was Anderes zu sehen 

Dann mal hoffentlich bis bald!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Juni 2009)

So liebe Leute,
wenn der Wettergott recht behält haben wir am Dienstag eine schöne Sonnige Runde vor uns!
Die Jungs von Wetter.de sagen angenehme 21 Grad und 10:30 Stunden Sonne für Morgen vorraus!!!!!
Was ist los....warum nur so wenig Anmeldungen,es wird nicht zu schnell und nach der Tour gehts in den Biergarten  ,das sind doch gute Argumente um mitzufahren


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2009)

Besonders das mit dem  muss doch ein Grund sein Wer will kann ja auch etwas !
Aber vorher wird gearbeitet!!!!!!


----------



## Conbey (22. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Besonders das mit dem  muss doch ein Grund sein Wer will kann ja auch etwas !
> Aber vorher wird gearbeitet!!!!!!



!!! RICHTIG !!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub bei der Wettervorhersage komme ich nicht drum rum die Tour vorm  und  mitzufahren.....oder fällt mir noch ne Ausrede ein...hmmm


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei der Wettervorhersage komme ich nicht drum rum die Tour vorm  und  mitzufahren.....oder fällt mir noch ne Ausrede ein...hmmm


 
Irgendeinen Geburtstag vergessen???


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Juni 2009)

Jetzt wo du es so sagst


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2009)

Ich komme Dich persönlich abholen!!!! und es gibt keine E...griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Juni 2009)

Is ja schon gut,älteren Menschen soll man nicht wiedersprechen


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2009)

Richtisch!


----------



## Conbey (22. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Is ja schon gut,älteren Menschen soll man nicht wiedersprechen


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


>



Na, warte ab mein Freund!


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2009)

Tomilein,

da Du ja am 04. dann auch nix geplant hast, kannst Du ja am 05.Juli mit uns nach Daun fahren! Absagen werden nicht akzeptiert!


----------



## Conbey (22. Juni 2009)

> Tomilein,



Nein wie süß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Juni 2009)

Da muss ich erst mal fragen ob ich mit euch spielen darf!!!!
Weiß nicht mit welchem Argument ich Frauchen da kommen soll...


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2009)

Da wird Dir ja wohl was einfallen?


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Juni 2009)

Naja,bis jetzt kennt sie ja nur Markus,der hat schonmal nen halbwegs guten eindruck hinterlassen 
Aber so nen schlimmen Finger wie dich...wie soll ich das nur erklären


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Naja,bis jetzt kennt sie ja nur Markus,der hat schonmal nen halbwegs guten eindruck hinterlassen
> Aber so nen schlimmen Finger wie dich...wie soll ich das nur erklären


 

Ich bin doch kein schlimmer Finger, Wenn markus einen halbwegs guten Eindruck hinterlassen hat, wird Sie von mir total begeistert sein!

Streng dich an!


----------



## Conbey (23. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich bin doch kein schlimmer Finger, Wenn markus einen halbwegs guten Eindruck hinterlassen hat, wird Sie von mir total begeistert sein!




Yogi...du darfst nicht vergessen...die Frau hat Geschmack! Was meinst du wohl warum sie Tom geheiratet und mich als seinen Spielkameraden akzeptiert hat!? 

Ne ne...so einfach kannst du bei ihr nicht punkten!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Yogi...du darfst nicht vergessen...die Frau hat Geschmack! Was meinst du wohl warum sie Tom geheiratet und mich als seinen Spielkameraden akzeptiert hat!?



Markus mein lieber ,was trinkst du???


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Yogi...du darfst nicht vergessen...die Frau hat Geschmack! Was meinst du wohl warum sie Tom geheiratet und mich als seinen Spielkameraden akzeptiert hat!?
> 
> Ne ne...so einfach kannst du bei ihr nicht punkten!!


 
Wenn die Frau Geschmack hat, dann verabschiede dich schonmal! Jetzt wird Sie mich als den richtige Spielkamerad akzeptieren! Die Welt hat auf mich gewartet!


----------



## Conbey (23. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wenn die Frau Geschmack hat, dann verabschiede dich schonmal! Jetzt wird Sie mich als den richtige Spielkamerad akzeptieren! Die Welt hat auf mich gewartet!



Muuuaahhhhhh!!!


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2009)

Ja ja muhhhhh Du nur rum!


----------



## Maxmara67 (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin hier im Forum auf Eure geplante Tour am 5.7. aufmerksam geworden und würde mich sehr gerne anschließen.

Ich trainiere für einen im August geplanten Alpencross und möchte gerne mal wieder gemeinsam mit anderen fahren und einfach neue Leute kennenlernen.

Also, Teilnahme erwünscht? 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wenn die Frau Geschmack hat, dann verabschiede dich schonmal! Jetzt wird Sie mich als den richtige Spielkamerad akzeptieren! Die Welt hat auf mich gewartet!



Autsch.....und wie Markus schon sagte Muuuaahhhh!!!!!!!

@Markus:Habe mal ne Vorlage  1600g und 40cm


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Juni 2009)

Yogilein,die Tour am 5.7 wird doch langsam und gemütlich...oder???
Wenn du noch mehr Training brauchst nehme ich gerne ein Abschleppseil mit,dann kannst mich am Berg immer ziehen


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2009)

Die Tour wird gemütlich und langsam!!!!!
Das Abschleppseil ist mir aber bestimmt zu schwer!


----------



## WhiteBandit (23. Juni 2009)

Können wir für die Tour am 05.07 vielleicht zwei Gruppen machen. Eine Langsame und gemütliche und eine vielleicht ein bisschen schnellere?


----------



## Conbey (23. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> @Markus:Habe mal ne Vorlage  1600g und 40cm



Werd ich wohl am Samstag Nachmittag was zu sagen können!!!


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Können wir für die Tour am 05.07 vielleicht zwei Gruppen machen. Eine Langsame und gemütliche und eine vielleicht ein bisschen schnellere?


 

siehe JFFR Trhread!


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Juni 2009)

Hat heut Abend einer ne Dämpferpumpe dabei???
Meine is schrott und hat nur Luft raus,statt reingelassen!!!!

DANKE


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2009)

wenn ich dran denke,ja. Schick mir gegen 17.00 Uhr ne SMS

handy kommt per PN


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Juni 2009)

Angekommen!!!!
Jetzt muss nur noch ich dran denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (23. Juni 2009)

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust morgen früh ne lockere Runde (max 2h, langsames Tempo, Waldwege) durch die Ville zu drehen.
Ich wollte so gg 9.30Uhr ab Parkplatz (Camping) Heiderbergsee losfahren.

Vorher schau ich hier auf jeden Fall nochmal rein, wer mitwill kann mir aber auch gern ne PN schicken.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## WhiteBandit (24. Juni 2009)

Hi!
Alle wieder gut zu Hause angekommen von der gestrigen Ville Tour.

War sehr schön vielen vielen Dank. An die beiden Guids. Hat echt mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## klez (24. Juni 2009)

Yep! War gestern wirklich extrem nett! War gestern das erste Mal dabei und werde definitiv häufiger mit von der Partie sein!


----------



## Conbey (24. Juni 2009)

klez schrieb:


> Yep! War gestern wirklich extrem nett! War gestern das erste Mal dabei und werde definitiv häufiger mit von der Partie sein!


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2009)

Moin,

danke für die *10 *Mitfahrer, das war eine super lustige und spaßige Tour, davon bitte mehr! Geniales,perfektes Wetter!!!!!!


Danke an die Guides (Tom,Gerd,Simon,Yogi)  und natürlich an unseren perfekten Backguide Markus!


......und...... es waren wieder zwei Stürze dabei, ich denke ich bleib ab jetzt zuhause!

bis bald im Wald


*Denkt dran der nächste Dienstag kommt!*​


----------



## Conbey (24. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> danke für die *10 *Mitfahrer, das war eine super lustige und spaßige Tour, davon bitte mehr! Geniales,perfektes Wetter!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Stimmt war richtig geil, die Meute vor sich her zu treiben!!! 

Und das Beste an der Tour gestern...ich habe *0* Mückenstiche!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Stimmt war richtig geil, die Meute vor sich her zu treiben!!!
> 
> Und das Beste an der Tour gestern...ich habe *0* Mückenstiche!!!


 

ich auch nicht und das ohne einsprühen!


----------



## klez (24. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ich auch nicht und das ohne einsprühen!



...eine kleine mistsau hat mich erwischt ...


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn Du die Mist.. das nächstemal siehst, mach Sie platt!


----------



## Conbey (24. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Mist.. das nächstemal siehst, mach Sie platt!



Und die Schwestern auch direkt!!


----------



## klez (24. Juni 2009)

ich bau mir nen addaptiven insektenkiller ans rad ... gaffatape und insektenspray! und dann heiz ich brüllend durch den wald und spray wie'n wilder


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2009)

Mal so als Hinweis!!!!


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8503


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> natürlich an unseren perfekten Backguide Markus!



Ich hatte auch so das gefühl der konnte am schluss nicht mehr 

Aber war echt klasse,etwas weniger Brennesseln und Dornen und es wäre noch besser gewesen 

Und DANKEan den Spender der Runde im Wasserturm!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Und DANKEan den Spender der Runde im Wasserturm!!!!


 
Ja genau DANKE für die Runde!!!!

kannst öfter mitfahren!


----------



## klez (24. Juni 2009)

ach übrigens, ich hatte im "bombenkrater" ja ein paar fotos gemacht... zu finden bei mir im profil.


----------



## Cubanita (24. Juni 2009)

klez schrieb:


> ach übrigens, ich hatte im "bombenkrater" ja ein paar fotos gemacht... zu finden bei mir im profil.


 
Nette Bilder 

Fahre ich oft vorbei ... Leider sind mittlerweile so viele Bäume im Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2009)

Cubanita schrieb:


> Nette Bilder
> 
> Fahre ich oft vorbei ... Leider sind mittlerweile so viele Bäume im Weg


 
Da sollten wir mal die Motorsäge einpacken!


----------



## Cubanita (24. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Da sollten wir mal die Motorsäge einpacken!


 
Super Idee  Da würde ich sofort mithelfen


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2009)

....aber ich habe keine!


----------



## Cubanita (24. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ....aber ich habe keine!


 

Ooohhhhhh, das tut mir wirklich leid. 

ABER, ich habe auch nur eine kleine Säge mit Stromanschluss. Und ich glaube, bis zum Bombenkrater reicht meine Kabeltrommel nicht.


----------



## WhiteBandit (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn Ihr da wirklich was frei räumen wollt, würde ich gerne bei helfen.


----------



## Günni0808 (24. Juni 2009)

Motorsäge kann ich beisteuern ;-). Nur was sagt der Eigner des Waldes?


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Juni 2009)

Das Problem ist ja das dort recht dicke Bäume im Loch liegen und die sind bestimmt nicht ohne schweres Gerät zu beseitigen!!
Die das gemacht haben wussten genau was sie machen!!!!

@Cubanita:Wenn du da oft fährst kannst du dich ja auch mal Dienstags anschließen


----------



## Cubanita (24. Juni 2009)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Motorsäge kann ich beisteuern ;-). Nur was sagt der Eigner des Waldes?


 
Richtig! Das sollte vorher abgeklärt werden. Hat von Euch einer vielleicht eine Ahnung


----------



## Cubanita (24. Juni 2009)

@ TOM   Danke, sehr nett und würde/werde ich auch super gerne machen. 
Denn alleine im Wald ist manchmal schon recht langweilig. Das Problem ist, dass ich meistens vor 18.15 Uhr nicht in Sechtem bin. Vielleicht schaffe ich es mal am kommenden Dienstag. 
Würde mich nämlich freuen mit EUCH fahren zu können / dürfen. Werde mich ggf. Montag eintragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni0808 (24. Juni 2009)

Grundsätzlich könnte man sich ja mal mit ein paar Man(n) treffen und ein bisschen aufräumen. Einzig müsste man ziemlich nah mit dem Auto ran fahren können. Denn mit der Säge kilometerlang durch den Wald zu joggen, erregt zuviel Aufmerksamkeit. Denn gerade in der Ville ist man nie alleine. Eigner wird nach meiner Einschätzung entweder das Land oder die Rheinbraun sein.

LG 

Günni


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2009)

Cubanita schrieb:


> Würde mich nämlich freuen mit EUCH fahren zu können / dürfen. Werde mich ggf. Montag eintragen.[/FONT]


 
Na dann bis vielleicht bis Dienstag!!!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Juni 2009)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Einzig müsste man ziemlich nah mit dem Auto ran fahren können. Denn mit der Säge kilometerlang durch den Wald zu joggen, erregt zuviel Aufmerksamkeit.


Es sind vom Alten Funkturm ca.500m bis zum "Spot",also schonmal kurzer Weg




Günni0808 schrieb:


> Eigner wird nach meiner Einschätzung entweder das Land oder die Rheinbraun sein.


Ich meine gehört zu haben das der Wald da oben Privat ist und zur Kitzburg in Walberberg gehört
Aber das kann man ja rausbekommen!!!


@Cubanita
Man kann sich ja einen Treffpunkt ausmachen und dir entgegenkommen,haben wir schon mal so gemacht!!


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> @Cubanita
> Man kann sich ja einen Treffpunkt ausmachen und dir entgegenkommen,haben wir schon mal so gemacht!!


 
 guter Vorschlag! Dann haben wir ja schon den Guide für nächsten Dienstag! Danke Tom, bist ein wahrer Freund!


----------



## Conbey (24. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Danke Tom, bist ein wahrer Freund!



Meine Rede!! Neee Tom!!  
Echte Fründe ston zesamme!


----------



## Derk (24. Juni 2009)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Motorsäge kann ich beisteuern ;-). Nur was sagt der Eigner des Waldes?


 

(1) Wer rechtswidrig eine fremde Sache beschädigt oder zerstört, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
(2) Ebenso wird bestraft, wer unbefugt das Erscheinungsbild einer fremden Sache nicht nur unerheblich und nicht nur vorübergehend verändert.
(3) Der Versuch ist strafbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (24. Juni 2009)

Moin moin.

Komme aus Weilerswist. Kann man euren Touren beitreten? 

Beim Bombkrater freiräumen wäre ich auch sofort dabei. Wenn die ganze Sache "legal" wäre...

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> guter Vorschlag! Dann haben wir ja schon den Guide für nächsten Dienstag! Danke Tom, bist ein wahrer Freund!



Was wo wie....hab ich was verpasst?????
Ich dachte nächste Woche ist der Gerd wieder als Guide dabei 
Zumindest wenn seine Frau Gestern nix bemerkt hat und er jetzt keinen Stubenarrest hat


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Juni 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> Komme aus Weilerswist. Kann man euren Touren beitreten?



Gerne sogar,bist nicht der Einzige aus der Ecke,White Bandit kommt auch aus Weilerswist!
Neue Gesichter sind immer gerne gesehen und Willkommen!!!!


----------



## mahatma (24. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ......und...... es waren wieder zwei Stürze dabei, ich denke ich bleib ab jetzt zuhause!



Was macht ihr denn nur immer, dass bei euren Feierabendtouren so viel Stürze passieren? 

Zum Bombentrichter:
Lasst die Finger davon. Die Bäume sind ja eben zu jenem Zweck gefällt worden, damit dort nicht mehr gefahren werden soll.
Fahrt das, was noch geht. Man kann dort auch (einigermaßen) passieren, ohne abzusteigen und es bleibt dennoch ein Rest Fahrspaß.
Wenn ihr jetzt da rumfuhrwerkt, könnte es sein, dass eine noch radikalere Lösung den Spot gänzlich unfahrbar macht.

Ich bin kommenden Dienstag (höhere Gewalt mal ausgenommen) dabei und dann können wir uns das Ganze ja noch mal aus der Nähe ansehen.

Ich guide und bremse gerne für euch ...


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Juni 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Ich guide und bremse gerne für euch ...



Danke,das höre ich doch gerne


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2009)

Na perfekt! Gleich zwei Guides am Dienstag!!! 

@Flitschbirne, wie TOM schon geschrieben hat, wir freuen uns über jeden Neuen!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Flitschbirne (24. Juni 2009)

Fein fein 

Kann man sich eigentlich irgendwo in der Mitte treffen? Wenn ich von Weilerswist zum Heiderbergsee fahre bin ich ja schon fast ne Stunde unterwegs...

Oder ich fahr von Weilerswist mit der Bahn nach Kierberg. Dann müsste ich nur den Weg zu besagtem Parkplatz kennen.

@mahatma: Geiles Bike 

Ach ja: Wenn einige von euch die Tour der Hoffnung am Sonntag mitfahren sieht man sich vielleicht schon vorher.

Zum Bombenkrater: Ich habe da vor ca. einem Jahr mal ein paar Jugendliche getroffen. Die waren gerade fröhlich am schaufeln, hämmern und sägen. Nach meiner Frage ob sie das überhaupt dürfen meinte einer von denen, dass sie sogar eine Absprache mit dem lokalen Förster hätten. Tja hat sich dann wohl erledigt. Schade, schade. Wobei der Singletrail der rechts am Bombenkrater entlang geht eh viel besser kickt 

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## Conbey (24. Juni 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Ach ja: Wenn einige von euch die Tour der Hoffnung am Sonntag mitfahren sieht man sich vielleicht schon vorher.
> 
> Gruß,
> Micha



Die Just For Fun Riders werden geschlossen da sein, wenn es nicht in strömen regnet!! 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Flitschbirne (24. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr dann euer Team Triko an? Dann sag ich auch mal Hallo


----------



## Conbey (24. Juni 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Habt ihr dann euer Team Triko an?



Wenn die noch fehlenden bis dahin eintreffen, ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2009)

Naja geschlossen sind wir nicht da! Wir werden ca. acht vom Team sein!

Das gibt nen Spasssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Günni0808 (24. Juni 2009)

Sorry, aber ich hab Spät :-((((((( Diesmal wäre ich echt gern dabei gewesen.


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

Der eine schiebt Geburtstage als Grund vor, der Andere seine Schicht.... ne ne wo soll das hinführen!


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

Wen seh ich denn da in unsere Feierabendtour????? Die Handlampe!


----------



## klez (25. Juni 2009)

24 Stunden später sehen meine Beine übrigens aus, als hätte ich die Beulenpest ... WO KOMMEN DIE MÜCKEN HER??? Sind das importierte Regenwaldmoskitos????? Ich werd noch wahnsinnig!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

Ohhhhhhh,auch das noch...ein Heizer mehr am Dienstag 
Wie schaut es bei Euch mit Heute aus????
Werde gegen Abend eine Runde drehen,Zeit noch voll flexiebel!!
Es soll ja erst mal wieder der letzte trockene Tag sein


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ohhhhhhh,auch das noch...ein Heizer mehr am Dienstag
> Wie schaut es bei Euch mit Heute aus????
> Werde gegen Abend eine Runde drehen,Zeit noch voll flexiebel!!
> Es soll ja erst mal wieder der letzte trockene Tag sein


 
Heute klappt nicht, der garten ruft! Wir können morgen vormittag!

Wieso NOCH ein Heizer, sonst ist doch keiner da! Gerd ist" behindert"


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wieso NOCH ein Heizer, sonst ist doch keiner da! Gerd ist" behindert"



Selbst mit behinderung war er am Berg schneller wie der Rest...und das mit nem Cruiser...schande über uns 

Oder es lag daran das sein Lenker so breit war und keiner vorbei kam...das wars wohl


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Oder es lag daran das sein Lenker so breit war und keiner vorbei kam...das wars wohl


 
Das war´s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (25. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wie schaut es bei Euch mit Heute aus????
> Werde gegen Abend eine Runde drehen,Zeit noch voll flexiebel!!



Wann und wie lange wolltest du denn heute?


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Wann und wie lange wolltest du denn heute?



Länge und Startzeit ist mir soweit egal,nach 17 Uhr auf jeden fall und nicht grade 5 Stunden 
Wann kannst du denn?? Kann auch zum Birkhof kommen,liegt auf deiner strecke,oder??


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Länge und Startzeit ist mir soweit egal,nach 17 Uhr auf jeden fall und nicht grade 5 Stunden


 
alles über 5 Stunden gibt zuhause HAUE!!!


----------



## Flitschbirne (25. Juni 2009)

Arg. Ich überlege noch. Ich habe heute ein neues PC-Spiel bekommen (Anno 1404). Da freue ich mich schon seit Monaten drauf. Aber das Wetter ist andererseits so geil im Moment.

Wenn ich fahren sollte aber maximal 2 Stunden.

AH! Zwiespalt


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

Ist den morgen vormittag keiner auf Tour???

Hätte doch zwei bis drei Stündchen Zeit!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

Wollte auch nicht ewig fahren,nur noch was bewegen!!
Bin ja den ganzen tag auf den Beinen!!
Kannst dich ja noch melden,schau immer wieder mal hier rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ist den morgen vormittag keiner auf Tour???
> 
> Hätte doch zwei bis drei Stündchen Zeit!!!!



Wenn ich vorher zum Arzt gehe hab ich bestimmt Zeit 
Normale Menschen sind da aber doch arbeiten...oder???
Hast du etwa Urlaub??


----------



## Conbey (25. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hast du etwa Urlaub??



Muss man sich den nicht verdienen???


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

Ja hab morgen frei, werde morgen im garten anfangen!!

Aber erst gegen Mittag, dann kann ich vormittags noch ne Runde drehen!

Na dann ab zum Arzt! Du siehst aber auch schlecht aus!


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Muss man sich den nicht verdienen???


 
Den hab ich mir verdient! hab es nicht so gut wie Du!!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Na dann ab zum Arzt! Du siehst aber auch schlecht aus!



Solange ich,wenn ich schlecht aussehe,noch besser aussehe wie du,ist mir das egal


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

Na warte Samstag sehen wir uns ja!


----------



## Conbey (25. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Solange ich,wenn ich schlecht aussehe,noch besser aussehe wie du,ist mir das egal


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

Conbey:

Noch mehr


----------



## klez (25. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin auch nicht abgeneigt heute abend noch nen ründchen zu drehen. Mir würde allerdings gegen 18 uhr ganz recht sein und dann auch nur so max. 2 stunden. und wenn möglich, schwer gemütlich. bin noch leicht defekt von gestern... also Tom und Flitschbirne, kriegen wir was gestartet?


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

Klaro,würde sagen wir treffen und um 18 Uhr!
Wo wäre es dir denn recht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klez (25. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Klaro,würde sagen wir treffen und um 18 Uhr!
> Wo wäre es dir denn recht??



Bin jetzt gerade noch in der BikeBox... Wie wäre 18 Uhr am Birkhof?


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

das sollte ich schaffen,fahre noch schnell einkaufen.....machen wir besser 18:15,nur zur sicherheit


----------



## klez (25. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> das sollte ich schaffen,fahre noch schnell einkaufen.....machen wir besser 18:15,nur zur sicherheit



Allet klar!!


----------



## Flitschbirne (25. Juni 2009)

Ich hab erst um 18:00 Feierabend und hab keine Bike Klamotten dabei. Ich schaffe es auch unmöglich von meiner Arbeitsstelle (Nähe Liblarer See)  in 15min am Birkhof zu sein. Vielleicht schaffe ich es um 18:30. Dann sag ich mal hallo und fahr ein bisschen mit euch...

Zur Not mal meine Handynummer per PM an euch beide geschickt...


----------



## klez (25. Juni 2009)

ich denke, da lässt sich was machen. ...


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

Sollen wir uns am Waldbiergarten/ehem.Einhorn treffen??
Bis dahin brauchen wir ca.15 min.!!


----------



## Flitschbirne (25. Juni 2009)

oder so


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

Oder wir fahren dann richtung Weilerswist und sammeln dich da auf!!
Wollte eh nochmal in Walberberg den Trail runter


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

Kommando zurück!!!
Hier fängt es grade an zu schütten!!!!
Und es rumpelt so komisch am Himmel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (25. Juni 2009)

ach was echt???

Dann muss ich wohl doch ANNO1404 zocken


----------



## klez (25. Juni 2009)

OH nööö oder?


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

Also etwas Regen ok,aber im Gewitter muss ich nicht in den Wald,besonders wenn es dabei Hagelt!!!

Viel spaß mit Anno


----------



## klez (25. Juni 2009)

neee neee... also ich auch ma gar nicht. vor allem wird die ville bei regen EXTREM schlammig... das muss auch nicht zwingend sein. ich hab mir aber vorhin schon sowas gedacht. es sah schon so verdächtig dunkel am himmel aus...


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

Tja,Kellerwohnung,ich habe es nur gehört  
Na dann müssen wir wohl auf nächsten Dienstag hoffen!!
Wir wären wohl zu 4 gewesen...aber der Regen


----------



## klez (25. Juni 2009)

hab auch ne kellerwohnung... (in eigener sache: www.kellerwohnung.com) ... aber auf dem rückweg aus derkum hab ichs gesehen...

nächsten dienstag bin ich leider nicht mit von der partie. da kann ich nicht. mal sehen. vielleicht dann spontan morgen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (25. Juni 2009)

Bah der Zerg Starcraft Kuchen ist mal maximal ekelhaft 

LOL! Jetzt schüttet es hier auch in Strömen. Und kein Schutzblech dabei. ARG!


----------



## Poison_Girl (25. Juni 2009)

also für morgen wäre ich u.U. auch sehr interessiert, nachdem es heute etwas mehr feucht als fröhlich ist.
Wie schauts denn mit dem Simon aus, der wollte morgen doch auch 
Und, wer noch???????


----------



## Conbey (25. Juni 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> also für morgen wäre ich u.U. auch sehr interessiert, nachdem es heute etwas mehr feucht als fröhlich ist.
> Wie schauts denn mit dem Simon aus, der wollte morgen doch auch
> Und, wer noch???????



Cool!! Siehste Tom, kommen wir doch noch zu unserer Tour morgen!! Wann solls denn los gehen Katrin??


----------



## Poison_Girl (25. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Wann solls denn los gehen Katrin??



18:15 Uhr ist eigentlich immer ne gute Zeit 
Das Problem wird wohl eher das Wetter sein: 
29°C schwül-warm mit Gewitter-Neigung, müssen wir mal sehen, wir wollen ja nicht, dass jemand zusammenbricht, den wir dann nach Hause tragen müssen 
Ich werde mal versuchen, morgen gegen 15 Uhr eine Prognose zu geben, ob ich fahre und gegen 17:15 Uhr gegebenenfalls abzusagen.


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

Ähhhmmm will mit !!!!! Darf ich????


----------



## Poison_Girl (25. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ähhhmmm will mit !!!!! Darf ich????



naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagut, aber nur ausnahmsweise


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ähhhmmm will mit !!!!! Darf ich????



Nix da,du musst doch Steine schleppen


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. Juni 2009)

Nee Sorry Freunde!
Heute bin ich raus! Ich muss Junior betreuen.


----------



## Scale30 (26. Juni 2009)

ich bin auch dabei, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Conbey (26. Juni 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Nee Sorry Freunde!
> Heute bin ich raus!



Ich auch!! Muss mein Rädchen für Sonntag noch tunen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2009)

Boah ich hab gestern schon Steine geschleppt und  gleich gehts weiter! Heute Abend bin ich dabei, ausser es regnet ********!

Conbey: Ja Ja Rädchen tunen!!!! Ja nee ist klar!

Bis bald im Wald

LG
Yogi


----------



## Conbey (26. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Conbey: Ja Ja Rädchen tunen!!!! Ja nee ist klar!
> 
> Yogi



Ha!  Du wirst dich wundern!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich zittere schon! Bis morgen Abend


----------



## Conbey (26. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich zittere schon! Bis morgen Abend



Ach Quatsch, brauchst du nicht, da bin ich Realist!


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, brauchst du nicht, da bin ich Realist!



Genau,er weiß jetzt das er selbst mit nem 8 kg Rad nicht hinterher käme 
Ich bin wohl auch raus für heute Abend,Markus braucht ja diesmal nen Mechaniker der nicht den ganzen Tag braucht


----------



## Flitschbirne (26. Juni 2009)

Ihr fahrt zu unhumanen Zeiten...

Ich hab erst um 18h Feierabend


----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Genau,er weiß jetzt das er selbst mit nem 8 kg Rad nicht hinterher käme
> Ich bin wohl auch raus für heute Abend,Markus braucht ja diesmal nen Mechaniker der nicht den ganzen Tag braucht



Ist OK, werd ich mir merken!


----------



## Conbey (26. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Genau,er weiß jetzt das er selbst mit nem 8 kg Rad nicht hinterher käme



 Ar....



~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl auch raus für heute Abend,Markus braucht ja diesmal nen Mechaniker der nicht den ganzen Tag braucht


Ach Tom...ich möchte dich ja nicht aufhalten!! Ich bekomm das bestimmt 
auch alleine hin!! Und wenn ich dann am Sonntag bei den Daunhills an allen 
vorbei fliege, weiß ich, dass ich was falsch gemacht habe!!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2009)

Das bisschen Bremsen anbauen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (26. Juni 2009)

so, also, falls es nachher nicht spontan zu regnen und gewittern anfängt, steht der Termin um 18:15 Uhr, bin allerdings zu faul, nen Termin ins LMB einzutragen, also, falls jemand möchte: nur zu 
Und ansonsten bis später


----------



## Conbey (26. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das bisschen Bremsen anbauen!!!!



Na wer weiß, was ich noch so für Überraschungen auf Lager habe!!


----------



## Yuma-F (26. Juni 2009)

Wo wäre denn Treffpunkt, falls ich es doch noch schaffen sollte?


----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2009)

Campingplatz Heider Bergsee!!! termin steht jetzt im LMB


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8648


----------



## Conbey (26. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Na wer weiß, was ich noch so für Überraschungen auf Lager habe!!



Ich wusste es!!  Ich wusste, dass es wieder Probleme geben wird! 

Morgen früh entscheidet sich wohl, ob ich unabhängig vom Wetter am 
Sonntag mitfahren kann oder nicht...


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ich wusste es!!  Ich wusste, dass es wieder Probleme geben wird!
> 
> Morgen früh entscheidet sich wohl, ob ich unabhängig vom Wetter am
> Sonntag mitfahren kann oder nicht...



Nur zur Info,ich bin  UNSCHULDIG!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (26. Juni 2009)

Kleines Feedback zur Tour heute:
Kurz und knackig (30.5 km in 1:42 Std; für mich jedenfalls) Richtung Köttingen.
Außerdem mausert sich die Freitags-Tour weiterhin zur "Überraschungs"-Tour mit super Special-Guests 

Eine super Sache und irgendwann kriegen wir das auch noch mit dem Biergarten-Abschluss hin 
Das Tempo war anscheinend für jeden richtig: für Yogi gemütlich, für mich genau richtig fordernd und für Chris super zum Wieder-Einstieg, unsere Touren sind also tatsächlich für jedermann/-frau 

Danke an der Stelle an Yogi, den "Nicht"-Guide, Chris, dass er wieder an Bord ist  und dem Special-Guest für seinen kurzen Gast-Auftritt 

Dann mal bis bald im Wald, voraussichtlich Sonntag in Wisskirchen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt und ich noch ein Taxi finde


----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Nur zur Info,ich bin  UNSCHULDIG!!!!



Tja, wenn man Euch beide alleine am Bike schrauben läßt!! 

Conbey, leih Dir das Bike von Tom am Sonntag, er hat ja keinen Ausgang!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Kleines Feedback zur Tour heute:
> Kurz und knackig (30.5 km in 1:42 Std; für mich jedenfalls) Richtung Köttingen.
> Außerdem mausert sich die Freitags-Tour weiterhin zur "Überraschungs"-Tour mit super Special-Guests
> 
> ...



Da kann uns will ich Nichts mehr zufügen! Nette gemütliche Runde mit zwei tollen Gästen! 
Katrin, wir sehen uns Sonntag!

LG
Yogi


----------



## klez (27. Juni 2009)

bin ich eigentlich der einzige der heute bis auf den schlüpper naß geworden ist? ich glaub's nämlich fast.


----------



## Yuma-F (27. Juni 2009)

Dann mal bis bald im Wald, voraussichtlich Sonntag in Wisskirchen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt und ich noch ein Taxi finde [/quote]


Hi,
Dein Taxi hat doch zwei Räder und brauch bis Wisskirchen ca 2 Müsliriegel und etwas Fruchtsaft 

Grüße aus dem Vorgebirge
Yuma


----------



## yogi71 (27. Juni 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Dann mal bis bald im Wald, voraussichtlich Sonntag in Wisskirchen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt und ich noch ein Taxi finde


 

Hi,
Dein Taxi hat doch zwei Räder und brauch bis Wisskirchen ca 2 Müsliriegel und etwas Fruchtsaft 

Grüße aus dem Vorgebirge
Yuma[/quote]


Genau oder die Zweite Wahl heißt Yuma-F!


----------



## yogi71 (27. Juni 2009)

So meine Damen und Herren,

ist das alles an Anmeldung für Dienstag??

1.) Laut Wetterbericht bekommen wir super Wetter:


abends
22/27 Grad
leicht bewölkt
20% Regenrisiko


2.) wir haben die besten Guides an Bord. TOM und mahatma.

und das Wichtigste.......


gestern sind wir unfall und pannenfrei durchgefahren!!!

Also Hop Hop eintragen!!!

LG
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (27. Juni 2009)

Wat,Guide...ich kenn mich doch garnit aus im Wald!!?!?!?!?!?
Lass das mal den guten Mahatma machen,dann bleibt das Tempo auch sehhhr angenehm!!!!
Und dem Wetterbericht glaube ich erst wenn es beim Start sonnig ist


----------



## Flitschbirne (27. Juni 2009)

Heute wer unterwegs?


----------



## Poison_Girl (27. Juni 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Heute wer unterwegs?



nöh, muss mich für morgen schonen :-( außerdem ist der Gewittergott wieder unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (27. Juni 2009)

Und wie der unterwegs ist


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juni 2009)

Mädels,für Morgen schaut es ja ganz gut aus!
Das Wetter soll ja mitspielen und 7 Angemeldete und bestimmt +5 nicht angemeldete


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2009)

Klar wird das Wetter gut, ich bin ja da!


----------



## Conbey (29. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Klar wird das Wetter gut, ich bin ja da!



Muuuaaaaahhhhh


----------



## Poison_Girl (29. Juni 2009)

mal sehen, ich arbeite morgen von zu Hause aus, könnte also klappen


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> mal sehen, ich arbeite morgen von zu Hause aus, könnte also klappen


 
Sehr schön!


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. Juni 2009)

Sorry bin für morgen raus! Ich muss mir noch mal den kleinen Hügel Richtung Iversheim geben. Das Teil hat mich einfach frustriert. Nächsten Dienstag bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei.
Übrigens bei 3,5 fällt man nicht um. Ich habe es ausprobiert.


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2009)

Na, dann viel Spass!


----------



## Conbey (29. Juni 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Sorry bin für morgen raus! Ich muss mir noch mal den kleinen Hügel Richtung Iversheim geben. Das Teil hat mich einfach frustriert. Nächsten Dienstag bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei.
> Übrigens bei 3,5 fällt man nicht um. Ich habe es ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juni 2009)

Bin ja echt gespannt wie das Tempo wird Morgen,is ja ne lustige Mischung bis jetzt 
Markus,hat deine Nabe Gestern gehalten????


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2009)

Das Tempo wird so wie Du es als Guide vorgibst!


----------



## klez (29. Juni 2009)

Servus!

War das gestern Timing oder war das gestern Timing? Da fahren gestern ca. 1000 Radfahrer im Kreis Euskirchen umher und wir treffen auch noch genau an der Stelle auf einander wo sich die Touren kreuzen  

Hat's den Teilnehmern Spass gemacht?

Leider kann ich morgen immernoch nicht an der Tour teilnehmen, aber wenn TOM das Tempo vorgibt, dann wird's eher zügig ...


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2009)

klez schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> War das gestern Timing oder war das gestern Timing? Da fahren gestern ca. 1000 Radfahrer im Kreis Euskirchen umher und wir treffen auch noch genau an der Stelle auf einander wo sich die Touren kreuzen
> 
> ...


 

Die Tour war geil!

TOM und zügig???


----------



## Flitschbirne (29. Juni 2009)

Moin moin. Bin gestern die Tour das erste mal ohne Klicker gefahren. Mein Resume: Nie wieder! Nach einer Stunde taten mir beide Knie weh.

Obwohl es bei dem ganzen Schlamm eigentlich ganz praktisch war falls man mal schnell den Fuß runter nehmen musste.

Bei Klickern ist das Knie (zumindest bei mir) einfach besser an einer Stelle fixiert.

Morgen bin ich dabei. Kumpel wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Moin moin. Bin gestern die Tour das erste mal ohne Klicker gefahren. Mein Resume: Nie wieder! Nach einer Stunde taten mir beide Knie weh.
> 
> Obwohl es bei dem ganzen Schlamm eigentlich ganz praktisch war falls man mal schnell den Fuß runter nehmen musste.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, anmelden!

Gestern war ich froh ohne Clicks zu fahren, bei dem Matsch!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (29. Juni 2009)

Bin ich doch 

Könnt ihr uns irgendwie entgegen kommen? Wir schaffen das zeitlich nicht um 18:15 am Parkplatz zu sein. Ehemals Einhorn bzw. heute Waldbiergarten wäre eine praktischer Treffpunkt.


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2009)

Boah bin ich blind!!!!

Tom, wat sachst Du als Guide??? Richtung Einhorn??


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2009)

oder Birkhof??? Dann können wir uns auf der Seite rumtreiben!


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Boah bin ich blind!!!!
> 
> Tom, wat sachst Du als Guide??? Richtung Einhorn??



Wat für´n Guide????
Da sind genug dabei die sich auskennen,will schön gemütlich hinterher fahren und euch die Dornen und Zecken einsammeln lassen 
Einhorn sind wir in 5 min.........ok da du dabei bist in 15 min,
Birkhof ca.20 min.   

Was ist den Herren denn lieber als Treffpunkt?


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wat für´n Guide????
> Da sind genug dabei die sich auskennen,will schön gemütlich hinterher fahren und euch die Dornen und Zecken einsammeln lassen
> Einhorn sind wir in 5 min.........ok da du dabei bist in 15 min


 
Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht!


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juni 2009)

klez schrieb:


> aber wenn TOM das Tempo vorgibt, dann wird's eher zügig ...




Häääää,verwechselst du mich da grade ein wenig????
Weiß garnicht wie zügig geht


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht!



Was nicht heißen soll das du langsam bist...nur in deiner Gegenwart passieren immer viele Dinge 
Außerdem ist es ja nicht gesagt das wir Punkt 18:15 losfahren!


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2009)

Et wird pünktlich abgefahren!


----------



## Flitschbirne (29. Juni 2009)

Also FALLS ihr pünktlich abfahrt wäre 18:30 am Einhorn Klasse


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juni 2009)

Dat sollte zu schaffen sein...wenn nicht müsst ihr warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2009)

Dat Tomilein!


----------



## Flitschbirne (29. Juni 2009)

Wir werden da sein.


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juni 2009)

Jut...wir auch,irgendwann 
Hab ja einiges an Ballast dabei


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hab ja einiges an Ballast dabei



Jetzt sind wir schon Ballast für Ihn!


----------



## Conbey (29. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir schon Ballast für Ihn!


----------



## Redfraggle (29. Juni 2009)

Ach so war das zu verstehen; dachte schon der Tom hätte aus Solidarität
mit Frauchen, ´ne Plauze bekommen !


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juni 2009)

Genau Barbara,du hast es RICHTIG verstanden,die beiden Heulsusen nehmen auch immer an das ich ihnen was böses will!!  

Wie schaut es denn mit DIR Morgen aus,dat Lämpchen is ja auch dabei!!!


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ach so war das zu verstehen; dachte schon der Tom hätte aus Solidarität
> mit Frauchen, ´ne Plauze bekommen !



 Ja die hat er auch!!! Aber um seiner Holden Konkurenz zu machen, muss er noch etwas zulegen!


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bin doch schon am Diät trip,nur doch fdd( friss das doppelte) statt fdd (friss das dreifache )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (30. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Genau Barbara,du hast es RICHTIG verstanden,die beiden Heulsusen nehmen auch immer an das ich ihnen was böses will!!
> 
> Wie schaut es denn mit DIR Morgen aus,dat Lämpchen is ja auch dabei!!!



Unter normalen Umständen schaffe ich es nicht bis 18.15 in der Ville zu sein.
Aber durch akuten Patientenschwund und damit verbundenem früheren Feierabend, werde ich wohl mit von der Partie sein!
Ist ja auch langsam leicht !
Bis heute Abend
Gruß Barbara


----------



## yogi71 (30. Juni 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Unter normalen Umständen schaffe ich es nicht bis 18.15 in der Ville zu sein.
> Aber durch akuten Patientenschwund und damit verbundenem früheren Feierabend, werde ich wohl mit von der Partie sein!
> Ist ja auch langsam leicht !
> Bis heute Abend
> Gruß Barbara


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. Juni 2009)

Dann haben wir fast ne 50%ige Frauenquote!!!
Dein Männe muss dann eben gebremst fahren,dann wird´s auch langsam


----------



## yogi71 (30. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Dann haben wir fast ne 50%ige Frauenquote!!!
> Dein Männe muss dann eben gebremst fahren,dann wird´s auch langsam


 
Der bekommt noch nen Hänger mit Steinen hintendran!


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Der bekommt noch nen Hänger mit Steinen hintendran!



Quatsch Steine,der darf mich ziehen 
Bei der Hitze will ich mich nicht so anstrengen


----------



## yogi71 (30. Juni 2009)

Anschliessend Wasserturm??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (30. Juni 2009)

das ist der EINZIGE Grund warum ich mitfahre!!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (30. Juni 2009)

und ich dachte wegen uns!


----------



## Flitschbirne (30. Juni 2009)

Kann irgendwer etwas mehr Wasser mitnehmen? Ich hab meine Trinkblase heute morgen zuhause vergessen


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. Juni 2009)

hast nen Flaschenhalter am Bike??
dann bring ich ne Flasche mit!!


----------



## Fleshripper (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo Liebe Leute,
komme aus Kerpen/Sindorf und wollt mir die Ville mal anschaun, entschuldigt bitte aber alle 107 Seiten hab ich mir nicht durchgelesen.
Habe ein paar kurze Fragen:


-Singletrails, gibt es welche und wenn, wo gibs die dazugehörige/n Karte/n?


-gibts besondere Sehenwürdigkeiten die man nicht verpassen sollte?


MFG

Robin


----------



## mahatma (30. Juni 2009)

Tja sorry Leute, ich wär gerne mitgefahren, aber wie ich Tom schon erzählte, ist zur Zeit 18.00 Uhr nicht meine Zeit. Ich bin ja seit 2 Wochen von der Wechselschicht runter und da knabbere ich wohl etwas an meinem Biorhythmus, der sich nach über 20 Jahren Schicht erst einmal umstellen muss. Ich hab um 14.00 Uhr Feierabend und wenn ich dann nicht bald losfahre, kriege ich gegen Abend einfach nicht mehr den Arsch hoch!

Aber keine Bange, das wird schon und dann bremse ich euch wieder in gewohnter Manier!


----------



## Flitschbirne (30. Juni 2009)

Na wer hat die meisten Mückenstiche???? 

Ich hab witzigerweise keinen. Hab die Viecher wohl immer erwischt bevor sie den Rüssel drin hatten...

Was ich noch sagen wollte:
Vielen vielen Dank für die geile Tour heute. Ich fahre jetzt schon 3 Jahre durch die Ville. Aber soviel Spaß wie heute hatte ich noch nie. Man muss einfach die Wege kennen sonst fährt man immer auf breiten Schotterwegen.

Ich denke wir sehen uns jetzt jeden Dienstag 

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## Conbey (30. Juni 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Na wer hat die meisten Mückenstiche????
> 
> Gruß,
> Micha



Ich biete 2.


----------



## Ghosty9 (30. Juni 2009)

...tse sowas, dacht ich wär  zuerst zu Haus, wo ich mich doch nach dem Tonweiher den Berg runtergeschlichen hab 

Mückenstiche? Fünf oder so, nachdem das 'Leopardenmuster' ab war...

Von mir auch vielen lieben Dank für die schöne Tour   und danke auch für das Autan 

viele Grüße

Ghosty


----------



## mahatma (30. Juni 2009)

Apropos Mückenstiche!
Ein Freund hat mir Tyra-San empfohlen und jetzt lacht nicht, dass gibt es im Netz bei einem Tierhändler!
Ich habs mir geholt.
Es riecht sehr angenehm und ich habe seither noch keinen Mückenstich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (30. Juni 2009)

Dank Anti-Brumm (oder so ähnlich) kann ich eine fette *0* an Mückenstichen bieten; riecht zwar furchtbar und man sollte es nicht einatmen, aber *es hilft**!!!*

Joah, war ne schöne Tour heute mit echt voll *fett *vielen Leuten 
auch, wenn am Schluss nicht mehr ganz soviele am Wasserturm angekommen sind (vielleicht lässt sich das ja in Zukunft trainieren  ).

Nächste Gelegenheit besteht am Freitag, wo mal wieder eine lockere Runde ansteht.... ok, für mich jedenfalls... gemütlich schreib ich nicht mehr, weil das ja irgendwie Ansichtsache ist. Aber es wird natürlich auf den/die Langsamsten gewartet!!!

Vielleicht bekomm ichs sogar mal hin, den vernünftigen Abschluss (mit  Essen und Trinken) nicht zu vergessen 
Auf Barbara's Wunsch hin, wird die Tour "erst" um 19 Uhr starten, aber am Samstag kann man/frau ja ausschlafen 
So, dann mal bis bald im Wald,
LG

Katrin


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Juli 2009)

Fleshripper schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Leute,
> komme aus Kerpen/Sindorf und wollt mir die Ville mal anschaun, entschuldigt bitte aber alle 107 Seiten hab ich mir nicht durchgelesen.
> Habe ein paar kurze Fragen:
> 
> ...



Es gibt Trails,Gestern erst wieder gefahren und was verstehst du unter Sehenswürdigkeiten??
Karten für Trails gibt es nicht ,da musst du dich schon einer Tour anschließen um die zu finden 

@all
Schöne Tour Gestern,mit soooo vielen Mitfahrern hat ja echt keiner gerechnet!Wenn das so weitergeht müssen wir uns echt 2 Gruppen überlegen,war ja nicht für jeden das richtige Tempo dabei,daran sollten wir noch was tun!
Darum wäre es klasse das sich jeder einträgt der kommt,dann kann man besser planen!!!!!


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Fährt heute wer mit durch die Ville?


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juli 2009)

So, jetzt noch meinen Senf dazu!

Die Tour gestern war echt genial. Mal eben 19 Biker am Start, die viel Spaß hatten und gemütlich durch die Ville gefahren sind. 
Wetter perfekt, Mücken muss ich abwarten, bisher 0, aber ich kenn die Viecher, das juckt erst ein zwei Tage später.

Wie Tom schon sagt, wäre gut, wenn sich alle in Zukunft im LMB anmelden, dann kann man direkt zwei Gruppen bilden.

Danke an die Gastfahrer vom Team Tomburg Redfraggle und Handlampe, ich denke wir werden uns jetzt öfter sehen!

Auch der gemeinsame Abschluss im Wasserturm war wieder Klasse, sehr viel zu lachen.
Wer bringt den mal ein *Stammtischschild *mit?? Damit unser Tisch Dienstags immer frei ist.

Danke

LG
Yogi aus dem Wald


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juli 2009)

Zack Zack anmelden für nächste Woche!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8625

Wir werden ja wohl dann die 20er Marke an Biker knacken!


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. Juli 2009)

Schade ich habe gedacht ich währe mal der 1. der sich Anmeldet aber gut. Versuch dabei zu sein.


----------



## klez (1. Juli 2009)

*klickediklick* angemeldet


----------



## klez (1. Juli 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Fährt heute wer mit durch die Ville?



...hab das Gefühl, dass das durchgegangen ist... 

Ich bin auch dabei und wir freuen uns über weitere Mitstreiter. Gestartet wird gegen 17.30 in Weilerswist, auf dem Parkplatz gegenüber vom ADAC. Die Tour wird eher anspruchslos, dafür aber zügig.


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. Juli 2009)

Jetzt auch mit LMB 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8685


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (1. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So, jetzt noch meinen Senf dazu!
> 
> Die Tour gestern war echt genial. Mal eben 19 Biker am Start, die viel Spaß hatten und gemütlich durch die Ville gefahren sind.
> Wetter perfekt, Mücken muss ich abwarten, bisher 0, aber ich kenn die Viecher, das juckt erst ein zwei Tage später.
> ...



Man Schade wäre gerne mitgefahren aber ich bin ja .........
Grüße Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Juli 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Man Schade wäre gerne mitgefahren aber ich bin ja .........
> Grüße Gerd



Dickerchen,du sollst deine Schulter noch was schonen!!!!!
Wollen dich doch bald als Guide für den Ring mißbrauchen


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juli 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Dickerchen,du sollst deine Schulter noch was schonen!!!!!
> Wollen dich doch bald als Guide für den Ring mißbrauchen



Genau! Also schön brav zu hause bleiben!


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Zack Zack anmelden für nächste Woche!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8625
> 
> Wir werden ja wohl dann die 20er Marke an Biker knacken!



Wenn ich pech habe bin ich raus!!
Oder ich muss ne möglichkeit finden den Gips grade zu biegen 
Aber ich werde nen gemütlichen spaziergang zum Wasserturm machen!!!


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juli 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wenn ich pech habe bin ich raus!!
> Oder ich muss ne möglichkeit finden den Gips grade zu biegen
> Aber ich werde nen gemütlichen spaziergang zum Wasserturm machen!!!


 
 Was ist los?


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. Juli 2009)

Och,ich bekomme Morgen vielleicht den Arm still gelegt!
Letzter versuch vor der OP,die ich aber auch nicht wirklich brauche 
Ich hab nen Tennis...ähhh,Mountainbike Arm 
Aber das klärt sich Morgen,wenn ich Pech hab werd ich nächste Woche Operiert,dann werd ich Dienstag wohl noch dabei sein 
Ich mein das bin ich eh,entweder mit Bike oder nur im Biergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. Juli 2009)

Dann hoffen wir das Beste! Wir sehen uns ja auf jedenfall dann!!!


----------



## Flitschbirne (2. Juli 2009)

Oweia. Dann mal alles gute falls es zur OP kommt.

BTW: Wie lange braucht man mit dem Bike vom Wasserturm Biergarten zum Bahnhof Kierberg?


----------



## klez (2. Juli 2009)

Definitiv weniger als 15 Minuten mit dem Rad... wahrscheinlich sogar weniger als 10 ... Aber ich möchte ja nix falsches sagen.


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So, jetzt noch meinen Senf dazu!
> 
> Die Tour gestern war echt genial. Mal eben 19 Biker am Start, die viel Spaß hatten und gemütlich durch die Ville gefahren sind.
> Wetter perfekt, Mücken muss ich abwarten, bisher 0, aber ich kenn die Viecher, das juckt erst ein zwei Tage später.
> ...



Hallo Yogi,
uns hat es auch viel Spaß gemacht, sowohl das Tourchen als auch das anschließende Zusammensitzen im Wasserturm!
Wirklich sehr nette,lustige Truppe!
Apropos, glaube ich bin Spitzenreiter was die Mückenstiche angeht:
Nach *10*habe ich aufgehört zu zählen!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## mahatma (2. Juli 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> BTW: Wie lange braucht man mit dem Bike vom Wasserturm Biergarten zum Bahnhof Kierberg?



11 Minuten, wenn man den Weg kennt!


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2009)

Heute Abend Ville, Wetter super, zehn Millionen Mücken und ich dabei

Kann es was Schöneres geben??

Natürlich nicht!

LG
Yogi bald wieder im Wald!

@katrin
wird aber gemütlich, denn ich hab wieder gebastelt und muss testen!


----------



## Yuma-F (3. Juli 2009)

Nach *10*habe ich aufgehört zu zählen!


Hallo Barbara,
... soll ich Dir einen Taschenrechner ausleihen?


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir das Beste! Wir sehen uns ja auf jedenfall dann!!!



Logo,du weißt doch,ich fahre nur mit um die Tour im Biergarten ausklingen zu lassen 
Ok,ein wenig wohl auch wegen des bikens...

(räusper...vielleicht auch ein wenig wegen der netten Gesellschaft)


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juli 2009)

Viel spaß Heute in der Ville,packt die Schwimmflügelchen ein 

Komme grad vom Doc. ,leider muss ich Euch Dienstag doch belästigen,der quält mich jetzt erst noch mit Akupunktur,wenn das nicht hilft...Arm ab


----------



## Aeddy (3. Juli 2009)

findet die tour heute statt hat ja leicht geregnet ... 

??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2009)

Ich denke schon!


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Viel spaß Heute in der Ville,packt die Schwimmflügelchen ein
> 
> Komme grad vom Doc. ,leider muss ich Euch Dienstag doch belästigen,der quält mich jetzt erst noch mit Akupunktur,wenn das nicht hilft...Arm ab




Net schlimm mit Arm ab....hast ja noch einen!!!!

Das bisschen regen, da brauchen wir keine Schwimmflügelchen, da reicht ein Schwimmring!!!

Bis bald im Wald

Yogi


----------



## Poison_Girl (3. Juli 2009)

solange es um 18 Uhr nicht regnet, findet die Tour statt, Schutzbleche können ja nach Bedarf angebaut werden  Außerdem muss man ja nicht alle Trails fahren und Regenjacken haben ja die Weicheier unter uns (einschließlich mir) meistens auch dabei.

Ich überlege nur allen Ernstes, ob vielleicht eine kleine Flutlichtlampe für den Rückflug...öhm, die Rückfahrt angebracht wäre.... ich werde auf alle Fälle mal den Akku laden, ob ich den dann mitnehme oder vergesse, steht auf einem anderen Blatt....


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2009)

Lampe??? Wie lange wolltest Du fahren???


----------



## Poison_Girl (3. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Lampe??? Wie lange wolltest Du fahren???



2 Stündchen oder so... gestern wars gegen 9 schon ziemlich finster...


----------



## Aeddy (3. Juli 2009)

nette Tour .... Freue mich auf demnächst 

schönes wochenende !!!


----------



## WhiteBandit (3. Juli 2009)

Ja dem kann ich nur zustimmen und ich freue mich schon wie ein Schneekönig auf Sonntag.

Achso könnte mir jemand bitte ein Dämpferpumpe bitte mitbringen?


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2009)

Ja, da sach ich mal danke für die schöne total enspannte, lockere, gemütliche,langsame,kräftesparende,relaxende Wellnesstour!

Nette Mitfahrer wie immer, freu mich auf Sonntag!

Dat waren heut bestimmt fuffzig Kilometer mit ohne Ende Hm ins Minus!

LG

Yogi aus dem Wald und bald wieder im Wald


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ja dem kann ich nur zustimmen und ich freue mich schon wie ein Schneekönig auf Sonntag.
> 
> Achso könnte mir jemand bitte ein Dämpferpumpe bitte mitbringen?



Du weißt doch, ich hab immer ne halbe Werkstatt dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (3. Juli 2009)

Großartig. Ich putze mein Rad auch vorher noch mal


----------



## Poison_Girl (3. Juli 2009)

jepp, fands auch sehr nett und sogar echt viel Neues für mich.
Danke an dieser Stelle an Gerd, der mal wieder super geguided hat (tjaaaaaaaa, man / frau muss sich nur zu helfen wissen, wenn sie keinen Plan hat  )!!!!

Dann mal bis bald oder bis Sonntag oder so


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2009)

Das waren ja nur 24km! 

Nee nee wir sind gekrochen, zeitlich waren dat gefühlte fuffzig!


Maat et jot


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Juli 2009)

Wie waren die Bodenverhältnisse??
Werde gleich mal ein zwei Stündchen im Wald verschwinden und mir selber nen Eindruck/Fangopackung holen


----------



## yogi71 (4. Juli 2009)

Bodenverhältnisse sind sehr gut, wenig Matsch!!! Perfekt zum fahren.
Wir waren gestern fast sauber!

LG
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Juli 2009)

Lügner,ich sah aus wie SAU!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aeddy (4. Juli 2009)

ach komm so schlimm wars doch wohl net ... das bisschen dreck gehört zum Moutainbiken wie die Straße zum Rennrad 

mfg Aeddy


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Juli 2009)

Naja,die Waldautobahnen waren ja wieder trocken,bin aber von Brühl nach Merten und zurück über die ganzen Trails!! Da sind die Schlammlöcher wieder gut gefüllt 
Aber so konnte ich den Neuen Reifen gleich mal einsauen und testen!!


----------



## yogi71 (4. Juli 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Lügner,ich sah aus wie SAU!!!



Das liegt aber jetzt nicht am Matsch und Schlamm!

Straße = Rennrad! Was ist ein Rennrad??? Wer fährt denn sowas?


----------



## Aeddy (4. Juli 2009)

ka :=)   Rennrad hab ich mal irgendwo gehört das es sowas geben soll, aber noch nie gesehen ... 

^^


----------



## Yuma-F (4. Juli 2009)

"Nachtrag" zu meiner ersten Ville-Tour von gestern Abend:
Schöne Feierabendrunde, tolle Strecke und nette Leute, hat viel Spaß gemacht. Danke an die "Einladende" und an den Guide. Fahre gerne wieder mit (auch wenn eine Mücke sogar in meinen Reifen gestochen hat....)


----------



## yogi71 (4. Juli 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Fahre gerne wieder mit (auch wenn eine Mücke sogar in meinen Reifen gestochen hat....)






Denk morgen an einen Ersatzschlauch, auch in Daun wird es Mücken geben!


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. Juli 2009)

9 Anmeldungen für Dienstag,das kann sich ja schonmal sehen lassen!!
Wenn es bei der Zahl bleibt kann man in einer Gruppe fahren,wenn´s noch mehr werden ist es sinnvoller 2 Gruppen zu bilden,aber das werden wir am Dienstag sehen!!
Also,wer mitfährt bitte eintragen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deman (5. Juli 2009)

Ich überlege noch^^


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juli 2009)

Das wird wieder lustisch


----------



## ~TOM~ (6. Juli 2009)

Kommt drauf an,es soll ja evtl. doch regnen 
Aber dann warte ich wieder brav im Biergarten auf Euch 

PS:Was bist du an deinem ersten freien Tag so früh im Internet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (6. Juli 2009)

War eben wakeboarden (mir tut alles weh^^) und habs rechtzeitig vor dem Regen/Gewitter nach hause geschafft^^
Mit morgen sieht bei mir jetzt eigentlich gut aus, aber mit dem eintragen wart ich dann doch noch bis morgen 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juli 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an,es soll ja evtl. doch regnen
> Aber dann warte ich wieder brav im Biergarten auf Euch
> 
> PS:Was bist du an deinem ersten freien Tag so früh im Internet....



Ich muss doch hier ein bisschen den Überblick behalten und alles kontrollieren!

Quatsch, wann sonst?? Markus vermisst mich doch morgens sonst!

Bis morgen im Wald!


----------



## Poison_Girl (6. Juli 2009)

Am Sonntag findet im Ahrtal die RTF/CTF "Lust und Genuss im Ahrtal" statt (Infos unter http://www.rsv-sturmvogel.de/ ... und dann rechts unten unter "RTF Lust und Genuss im Ahrtal).

Es gibt zwei MTB-Strecken (33km und 55km), Startgeld sind 5 Euronen. 
Bisher fahren Simon (wahrscheinlich) und ich (wenn ich ein Taxi finde, falls Simon "ausfällt") , hat irgendjemand Interesse?

Es muss auch nicht unbedingt zusammen gefahren werden (in meiner Erfahung lässt sich das sowieso schlecht umsetzen), aber am Ende noch mal kurz zusammen setzen, was essen und trinken, wär schon schön  Also, nix wie los 

Bis denne,

Katrin


----------



## Ghosty9 (6. Juli 2009)

Hi Katrin, 

das klingt aber gut. Im Ahrtal wollt ich schon immer mal fahren  Die Strecke hat jedenfalls weniger HM als die von gestern  Um wieviel Uhr wollt Ihr losfahren? Startzeit 8-10 heißt man kann auch um 10 starten?? 

Gruß

Serena


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Juli 2009)

Hi Serena,

lange nicht mehr gesehen! 



Ghosty9 schrieb:


> ...Im Ahrtal wollt ich schon immer mal fahren ...


 
_Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann? _
_Wenn nicht __hier__ , sag mir wo und wann?_ 

Muss man da nicht einfach dabeigewesen sein....?


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. Juli 2009)

Sorry bin am Sonntag schon im Bikepark Winterberg...

Grad mal auf wetter.com geschaut:

Abends 17-19Grad bei 60% Regen/Schauer


----------



## Yuma-F (7. Juli 2009)

Bisher fahren Simon (wahrscheinlich) und ich (wenn ich ein Taxi finde, falls Simon "ausfällt") , hat irgendjemand Interesse?

Interesse hab ich schon, "leider" hab ich am Sonntag Familientag. Die beiden Strecken gibt es aber als GPS-Track, werde ich mal nachfahren, wenn ich Zeit habe (also wenn ich so 65 bin ...).

Hat jemand Interesse am Samstag die RTF in Weilerswist mitzufahren?


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. Juli 2009)

Apropo GPS. Hat jemand die Strecke von letztem Dienstag aufgezeichnet bzw. irgendwo als Datei liegen?


----------



## WhiteBandit (7. Juli 2009)

ja kannste haben.
Schick mir deine E-Mail adresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (7. Juli 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Bisher fahren Simon (wahrscheinlich) und ich (wenn ich ein Taxi finde, falls Simon "ausfällt") , hat irgendjemand Interesse?
> 
> Interesse hab ich schon, "leider" hab ich am Sonntag Familientag. Die beiden Strecken gibt es aber als GPS-Track, werde ich mal nachfahren, wenn ich Zeit habe (also wenn ich so 65 bin ...).
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse am Samstag die RTF in Weilerswist mitzufahren?



Am Samstag ist doch das TT- Sommerfest!
Da finden auch schöne Touren im Ahrtal statt!
Also los, anmelden!
Grüße Barbara


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. Juli 2009)

Bis jetzt hält sich das Wetter gut (in Liblar). Noch kein Regen...


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2009)

Ich denke das Wetter hält sich! Bis nachher im Wald!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (7. Juli 2009)

Und wenn es sich nicht hält,bis nachher im Biergarten


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Und wenn es sich nicht hält,bis nachher im Biergarten



es hält sich! Ich dachte immer Du bist ein MANN und kein Weichei!


----------



## ~TOM~ (7. Juli 2009)

Irgendwo hab ich es hier im Forum schonmal zugegeben...ich bin eins  
Aber ich denke auch das es sich hält,werde Heute mal was anderes fahren....will mein Zweitbike mal unter die Menschen bringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty9 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

das stimmt! 

Leider kann ich am 11. nicht, da feiern wir den 71. Geburtstag von meinem Vater  
Ansonsten sehr gerne. Das klingt ja super und auch die Bilder sind toll!  Kannst Du mir ggf. mal den Track mailen? Oder veranstaltest Du vielleicht an einem anderen Tag so eine schöne Tour?

Gruß

Serena


Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Hi Serena,
> 
> lange nicht mehr gesehen!
> 
> ...


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2009)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> das stimmt!
> 
> ...




Da wär ich auch gern dabei, wenn der Termin mal passt!

LG
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (7. Juli 2009)

Hmmm,noch scheint es trocken zu bleiben...hat sich auch noch keiner abgemeldet


----------



## ~TOM~ (7. Juli 2009)

Ohhh,laut Wetterradar kommt da was.....


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2009)

Quatsch!


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. Juli 2009)

Ach bevor ich es vergesse: Könnt ihr mich um 18:30 wieder am ehemaligen Einhorn abholen? Wäre cool...

Michael


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. Juli 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Ach bevor ich es vergesse: Könnt ihr mich um 18:30 wieder am ehemaligen Einhorn abholen? Wäre cool...
> 
> Michael



Stehe übrigens gerade unter der brücke am biergarten und warte noch bis 19h. Ist aber mal eine tolle gelegenheit den browser von meinem handy auszuprobieren


----------



## mahatma (7. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich denke das Wetter hält sich! Bis nachher im Wald!!!!


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Juli 2009)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> ...Das klingt ja super und auch die Bilder sind toll!  Kannst Du mir ggf. mal den Track mailen? ...


 
TT(L)-Tracks muss man sich doch verdienen... als Mitfahrer(in)  (oder als eifriger Nachzeichner auf Forumsgrafiken).




Ghosty9 schrieb:


> ... Oder veranstaltest Du vielleicht an einem anderen Tag so eine schöne Tour? ...


 
Especially for you? Umgerührt und abgeschmeckt mit leckeren Zutaten, etwas nachgewürzt mit erlesenen Gewürzen, von jedem etwas, die Sinne betörend, die Wahrnehmung trübend, Tunnelblick fördernd, aber das ego befreiend? Das ist Mountainbiken in der Nordeifel !



Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Stehe übrigens gerade unter der brücke am biergarten und warte noch bis 19h. Ist aber mal eine tolle gelegenheit den browser von meinem handy auszuprobieren


 
Tolle Gelegenheit für Deinen Provider, Dir eine hübsche Rechnung zu schreiben  .


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


>



Da gibt es nix zu lachen! Bis zum Start hat es sich ja auch gehalten, aber dann......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbsunny (7. Juli 2009)

tja, da hatte ich heute keinen guten einstieg...  

nächstes mal scheint die sonne, versprochen...


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. Juli 2009)

Was denn,war doch ne technisch anspruchsvolle Sache Gestern.....wie bekomme ich 12 Biker mit Rad in ne Bushaltestelle 
Aber das Wetter sollte sich echt bald bessern,sonst werd ich noch zum Alki,bis kurz vor 10 waren wir im Wasserturm 
Sonst merke ich die Beine nach ner Tour...heute den Schädel


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. Juli 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Stehe übrigens gerade unter der brücke am biergarten und warte noch bis 19h. Ist aber mal eine tolle gelegenheit den browser von meinem handy auszuprobieren



Du hast aber den Grund auch mitbekommen warum wir nicht gekommen sind....oder war es in Liblar trocken????
Wir hatten aber auch pech Gestern!


----------



## yogi71 (8. Juli 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ...,sonst werd ich noch zum Alki,bis kurv vor 10 waren wir im Wasserturm
> Sonst merke ich die Beine nach ner Tour...heute den Schädel



Was von den den drei Wasser mit Geschmack die Du getrunken hast???

ich sach ja WEICHEI!

Ja war Schade gestern, hab mich so auf meine letzte Tour gefreut!

LG
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. Juli 2009)

4 Wasser waren es...und das letzte war sehr bäähh  
Ich glaub auch die Kopping kommen vom Wetter,das :kotz: mich langsam an!


----------



## klez (8. Juli 2009)

Ich fands gestern auch super! Marc und ich sind noch in voller Montur in den Edeka in Schwadorf gelatscht... das coole war: wir sahen aus wie nach 4 Stunden dreckfräsen... dabei waren es ganze 4 Minuten  Die Blicke der ansässigen Schickeria waren unbezahlbar!!!



> Was denn,war doch ne technisch anspruchsvolle Sache Gestern.....wie bekomme ich 12 Biker mit Rad in ne Bushaltestelle


 AMEN!


----------



## Flitschbirne (8. Juli 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Du hast aber den Grund auch mitbekommen warum wir nicht gekommen sind....oder war es in Liblar trocken????
> Wir hatten aber auch pech Gestern!



Moin Moin. Ja in Liblar kam es auch runter wie Sau. Deswegen stand ich ja auch unter der Brücke. Hätte mich auch echt gewundert wenn ihr noch gekommen wärt. Ist ja auch nicht gerade ungefährlich bei Gewitter im Wald zu fahren. Bin dann um 19h mit dem Zug von Liblar nach Hause nach Weilerswist gefahren. Aber abends gab es dann trotzdem noch lecker Sangria 

Nächstes mal haben wir mehr Glück


----------



## Vertexto (9. Juli 2009)

So,wer fahrt denn am Sonntag die CTF in Ahrweiler???


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. Juli 2009)

Ich und so wie ich gerade drauf bin die große Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (9. Juli 2009)

Bezüglich des TT-Sommerfest morgen,
ich werde warscheinlich auch kein Bike mitnehmen und habe deshalb noch Platz für bis zu 4 Personen ab Hürth/Brühl.
Abfahrtzeit ist noch verhandelbar, wer mit will einfach hier melden.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Juli 2009)

Gerd,ich hau meine Frau mal an wenn sie von der Arbeit kommt!!
Ist ein verlockendes Angebot


----------



## mahatma (9. Juli 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Bezüglich des TT-Sommerfest morgen ...



Ich dacht, das wär am Samstag?


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Juli 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Ich dacht, das wär am Samstag?



Du weißt doch...das Alter


----------



## Vertexto (9. Juli 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Bezüglich des TT-Sommerfest morgen,
> ich werde warscheinlich auch kein Bike mitnehmen und habe deshalb noch Platz für bis zu 4 Personen ab Hürth/Brühl.
> Abfahrtzeit ist noch verhandelbar, wer mit will einfach hier melden.
> Gruß
> Gerd



Reusper ich meinte natürlich auch Samstag!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Conbey (9. Juli 2009)

So wie es momentan aussieht, werden wir auch kommen!! Schießen ist wohl doch Sonntags!! 

Wann geht das noch mal los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Juli 2009)

Es geht ab 13 Uhr los....nenene,die Leute können einfach nicht lesen 
Also Gerd,wann würdest du denn fahren wollen???
Frau ist nicht abgeneigt mit dir zu fahren,nachdem ich ihr versichert habe das du kein Massenmörder bist....glaub ich zumindest


----------



## Conbey (9. Juli 2009)

Ja genau, ab wann seid ihr denn da? Ich / wir wollen ja nur zum essen kommen und ich muss um 14 Uhr auch noch zu Daniel (Klez) fahren...


----------



## Vertexto (9. Juli 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Es geht ab 13 Uhr los....nenene,die Leute können einfach nicht lesen
> Also Gerd,wann würdest du denn fahren wollen???
> Frau ist nicht abgeneigt mit dir zu fahren,nachdem ich ihr versichert habe das du kein Massenmörder bist....glaub ich zumindest



Wie gesagt mit ist es egal wann wir fahren, nur ich möchte noch was vom Grillgut abbekommen, allso möglichst noch vor 20:00 Uhr

Wann wolltet Ihr denn Los? Nehmt Ihr was mit? Kein Problem ich habe Platz.


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juli 2009)

Will auch mit, kommt  mich einer in Berlin holen!


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Will auch mit, kommt  mich einer in Berlin holen!



Stell dich nicht so an,steig in den nächsten Flieger und ich hole dich in Köln/Bonn ab


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Juli 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mit ist es egal wann wir fahren, nur ich möchte noch was vom Grillgut abbekommen, allso möglichst noch vor 20:00 Uhr
> 
> Wann wolltet Ihr denn Los? Nehmt Ihr was mit? Kein Problem ich habe Platz.



Ich dachte so an 16 Uhr rum....oder ist dir das dann zu früh 
Wir haben ne Riesenschüssel Salat dabei.....aber die passt auf den Schoß 
Wie kommt es das du soviel Platz hast  ist dein Smart gewachsen 

@Markus,
wann wolltet ihr denn da sein?
Kann man ja was ausmachen,damit mein Frauchen sich als Exot nicht so alleine fühlt


----------



## Vertexto (10. Juli 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich dachte so an 16 Uhr rum....oder ist dir das dann zu früh
> Wir haben ne Riesenschüssel Salat dabei.....aber die passt auf den Schoß
> Wie kommt es das du soviel Platz hast  ist dein Smart gewachsen
> 
> ...



Ja OK, dann komm ich euch um 16:00 Uhr abholen.
Der Smart ist jetz ne Stretchlimo !!??


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Juli 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Ja OK, dann komm ich euch um 16:00 Uhr abholen.
> Der Smart ist jetz ne Stretchlimo !!??



Hast du versucht nen Hänger zu ziehen  
16 Uhr hört sich klasse an,dann mal bis Morgen....und schonmal DANKE!!


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Juli 2009)

Ist doch klasse, wenn sich das so schön durchmischt!
Keine Angst Tom, Deine Frau ist nicht die einzige, die nicht Rad fährt.
Bleiben einige an der Hütte, unter anderem auch Uwe´s Eltern, die schon dafür sorgen werden, das sich keine/keiner einsam fühlt !
Bis morgen dann!
Freu!


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Juli 2009)

Und das Wetter scheint auch mitzuspielen!!!
Wird bestimmt ne klasse Veranstaltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (11. Juli 2009)

Hey,
ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim TT_Sommerfest! Ich denk an Euch! Trinkt einen für mich mit.

Hab ich schon erwähnt das es hier vor dem Hotel ein paar schöne Trails gibt!!!!!!  Das in Berlin. Aber leider kein Bike
Dafür hat der Hund seinen Spaß!

LG
Yogi aus Berlin


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. Juli 2009)

Klar trinken wir den ein oder anderen für dich mit,kein problem   
Du bist doch mit dem Auto unterwegs....tsss,da gehört ein Bike immer in den Kofferraum,wenn auch so klein wie möglich zerlegt,aber dann könntest du zumindest spaß haben


----------



## Vertexto (11. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim TT_Sommerfest! Ich denk an Euch! Trinkt einen für mich mit.
> 
> Hab ich schon erwähnt das es hier vor dem Hotel ein paar schöne Trails gibt!!!!!!  Das in Berlin. Aber leider kein Bike
> ...



Nimms gelassen Jürgen, Du brauchst auch mal eine Auszeit.
Jeden Tag im Dreck Biken ist eh langweilig 
Macht euch ein paar schöne Tage in Berlin, wir sehen uns in der Ville.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juli 2009)

Was ist denn mit der Feierabendrunde los??? Keiner Bock?? Nur zwei Teilnehmer, alle in Urlaub oder was?

LG
Yogi aus Berlin


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. Juli 2009)

Ich versuche auch dabei zu sein.


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Feierabendrunde los??? Keiner Bock?? Nur zwei Teilnehmer, alle in Urlaub oder was?
> 
> LG
> Yogi aus Berlin



Hat sich rumgesprochen das du fehlst.... 
Die Leute kommen eben nur um dich am Rad zu sehen


----------



## Yuma-F (12. Juli 2009)

Wer fährt denn am Donnertag (16.07.) oder Feitag ab so ca. 17:00 durch die Ville und nimmt mich mit?


----------



## herrgelb (13. Juli 2009)

würd auch mal gerne bei der feierabendtour, dienstags dabei sein.
leider muss ich bis 18:00 uhr arbeiten und bis ich zuhause, umgezogen
und nach brühl gefahren bin, sind 11 minuten sicher vergangen.


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. Juli 2009)

So Kinders,bin raus für Morgen! 
Komme grad vom Doc und das Knie schmerzt immer noch zu sehr als das ich ne gemütliche Tour fahren könnte(Außerdem bin ich Krank geschrieben  )
Hoffe das ich nächsten Dienstag wieder mit von der Partie sein kann,sonst bekomme ich noch Entzugserscheinungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (13. Juli 2009)

Moin moin.

Ich gucke mal ob ich es morgen schaffe. Mein Fuß ist noch ein wenig lädiert vom Bikepark...


----------



## Aeddy (13. Juli 2009)

kann mir einer der leute die am dienstag fahren mal seine handy nummer per PN hinterlassen .. muss diesmal länger arbeiten un weiß leider auch net ob ich es pünktlich schaffe würde mich dann abmelden wenn es net mehr passen sollte ...

danke grüße Aeddy


----------



## Fliewatüüt (13. Juli 2009)

So, bin morgen auch dabei. Hoffentlich kennt sich einer aus, als Guido bin ich nämlich wegen fehlender Ortskenntnis völlig ungeeignet. Aber ich hab `ne Karte dabei. Dann müssen wir nur noch einen finden, der die auch lesen kann . Aber den Weg vom Parkplatz zum Wasserturm finde ich im Notfall noch (glaub ich jedenfalls).
Bis morgen 

Gruß Robin


----------



## Flitschbirne (14. Juli 2009)

Ich werde heute leider nicht dabei sein. Mein Fuß ist noch nicht ganz kuriert.

Nächste Woche bestimmt wieder


----------



## WhiteBandit (14. Juli 2009)

Naja sagen wir mal so den weg zu dem ein oder anderen Trail werde ich vielleicht mit ein bisschen glück finden. Aber es findet sich bestimmt noch ein Scout oder?

Gerd kommst Du heute nicht vielleicht auch mit????

Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte.


----------



## Patrik (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Biker,

bin Okt 2008 von Köln nach Liblar gezogen und bisweilen meist alleine gefahren.

Ich hab mich mal eingetragen. Komme von Köln (Arbeit) um 17:27 in Kierberg an, das sollte dann ja wohl bis 18:11 funktionieren.

Freue mich schon, Biker aus dieser Gegend kennen zu lernen

Patrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale30 (14. Juli 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn am Donnertag (16.07.) oder Feitag ab so ca. 17:00 durch die Ville und nimmt mich mit?


 
Wenn ich am Freitag mein MTB wieder hab, 
würde ich auch eine Runde drehen. Das weiß ich aber erst am Freitag mittag.


----------



## yogi71 (15. Juli 2009)

So ab Dienstag bin ich wieder da! Hier läuft ja nix ohne mich!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. Juli 2009)

So, jetzt sind wir schon über 24 Std. zurück und keiner hat was geschrieben. Mach ich halt den Anfang: Vielen Dank für die gestrige Tour und das kurzentschlossene "freiwillige" guiden . Hat (mir jedenfalls) wieder viel Spass gemacht. 

Da ich mich ja mit dem ein oder anderen über ein Fahrtechniktraining unterhalten habe, hier mal die

http://www.8mtb.de/

Ich übernehme aber keine Gewähr, da ich ihn selbst *nicht *kenne. Quasi nur über Dritte das Schwärmen gehört. Aber die von ihm auf seiner Site angebotenen Touren hören sich auch spannend an.

Ansonsten noch eine schöne restliche Woche und bis nächsten Dienstag.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Aeddy (15. Juli 2009)

dankeschoen für die informationen und für den Link ...

wenn man sich das so anschaut ... sieht das doch echt nett aus ... werde mal die augen offen halten wenn kurse sind ... um auch mal bissel was dabei zu lernen ...

in diesem sinne machts gut bis dienstag  

P.S.: Schöne Tour gestern  Danke an Alle 

grüße Aeddy


----------



## Yuma-F (16. Juli 2009)

Scale30 schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Freitag mein MTB wieder hab,
> würde ich auch eine Runde drehen. Das weiß ich aber erst am Freitag mittag.


 

Wie wäre es mit einer Feierabendrunde am Freitag 19:00? Früher geht bei mir leider nicht, da ich aktuell am Nachmittag noch "etwas zu erledigen" habe, alternativ ginge Samstag Nachmittag.
Als Treffpunkt würde ich den Birkhof vorschlagen.
Grüße, Franz


----------



## deman (17. Juli 2009)

So, ab gleich bin ich dank Umzug erstmal internetlos, werde hoffentlich die eine oder andere Runde ab Waldorf fahren, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Flitschbirne (17. Juli 2009)

Samstag nachmittag klingt gut 

P.S: Fuß wieder fit...


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Juli 2009)

Hm,Samstag Nachmittag würde ich mich vielleicht auch mal kurz mit einklinken,will mal langsam testen was mein Knie zum Biken sagt


----------



## Yuma-F (17. Juli 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Feierabendrunde am Freitag 19:00? Früher geht bei mir leider nicht, da ich aktuell am Nachmittag noch "etwas zu erledigen" habe, alternativ ginge Samstag Nachmittag.
> Als Treffpunkt würde ich den Birkhof vorschlagen.
> Grüße, Franz


 

Da das Wetter wieder ok ist, werde ich heute Abend zuerst einaml um 19:00 ab Birkhof eine kurze Feierabendrunde drehen, vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, dem ich hinterher fahren kann.


----------



## Scale30 (17. Juli 2009)

hab mein Bike leider noch nicht in einem Fahrbaren Zustand. 
Kaum fährt das Scott 3500km in einem Jahr, schon ist es laufend kaputt. Hab jetzt eine SLX-Kurbel samt Tretlager bekommen. Das funktioniert, aber die Hinterbremse läßt sich wieder bis zum Anschlag durchziehen. Bremswirkung gleich null. Aber  es ist ein ganzes Kilo leichter geworden durch den Umbau.

Weiß jemand ein vernünftiges Bike, das nicht immer nur kaputt in der Werkstatt steht?




Yuma-F schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Feierabendrunde am Freitag 19:00? Früher geht bei mir leider nicht, da ich aktuell am Nachmittag noch "etwas zu erledigen" habe, alternativ ginge Samstag Nachmittag.
> Als Treffpunkt würde ich den Birkhof vorschlagen.
> Grüße, Franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (17. Juli 2009)

Sag wir es mal so. Ich versuche teilzunehmen. Allerdings muss ich mir noch einen neuen Mantel und einen neuen Schlauch kaufen und den dann drauf ziehen. Falls ich nicht da bin bitte auch nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Vertexto (17. Juli 2009)

Ich fahre um 18:15 vom Heiderbergsee aus eine Lockere Runde durch die Ville.
Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben, wer mit will einfach da sein.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Yuma-F (17. Juli 2009)

Scale30 schrieb:


> hab mein Bike leider noch nicht in einem Fahrbaren Zustand.
> Kaum fährt das Scott 3500km in einem Jahr, schon ist es laufend kaputt. Hab jetzt eine SLX-Kurbel samt Tretlager bekommen. Das funktioniert, aber die Hinterbremse läßt sich wieder bis zum Anschlag durchziehen. Bremswirkung gleich null. Aber  es ist ein ganzes Kilo leichter geworden durch den Umbau.
> 
> Na ja, das lass ich gerade mal als Ausrede durchgehen  .... obwohl... mit etwas Mut und vorausschauender Fahrweise ....


----------



## Fliewatüüt (17. Juli 2009)

@ Patrik: 
Wie heißt nochmal dieses Bike"waschgerät", dass man mit `ner Autobatterie betreiben kann? Dirt? 

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (17. Juli 2009)

Tach zusammen,
bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen wann hier ne Tour stattfindet???

Bin nicht auf dem Laufenden!!!!!!

LG
Yogi wieder zuhause


----------



## WhiteBandit (18. Juli 2009)

Willkommen zurück!

Gestern eine schöne mit dem Gerd


----------



## redrace (18. Juli 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> @ Patrik:
> Wie heißt nochmal dieses Bike"waschgerät", dass man mit `ner Autobatterie betreiben kann? Dirt?
> 
> Gruß Robin


HUHU
Meinst Du das??

Gruß *nichtpatriksondernmeik*


----------



## Yuma-F (18. Juli 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück!
> 
> Gestern eine schöne mit dem Gerd


War eine sehr schöne Feierabendtour gestern Abend. Danke fürs Warten und Abholen am Birkhof!


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. Juli 2009)

Wow,schon wieder 10 anmeldungen für Dienstag!!!
Werden bestimmt wieder viele nicht gemeldete dazu kommen  

Hey Yogibärchen,sollten wir da nicht gleich über 2 Gruppen nachdenken???
Ich würde die Krabbelgruppe übernehmen,mein Knie zwickt ab und an noch ein wenig,also wäre ich lieber was gemütlicher unterwegs!!!!

Und was ist mit Markus  hat dich beim schießen ein Queerschläger erwischt oder was ist los mit dir???Ich hab da was mit Schwiegereltern im Kopf....ist das diese Woche???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. Juli 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Meinst Du das??
> 
> Gruß *nichtpatriksondernmeik*



Hallo "nichtpatriksondernrmeik" Meik (komischer Name, was sagen deine Eltern dazu? )
Irgendwie funktioniert der link nicht . Hast du ´ne andere Adresse für mich oder `nen Suchbegriff bei Herrn Google?

Bis Dienstag 

Gruß Robin


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit auch mal mit so was auseinander gesetzt nachdem ich dieses Teil mal auf einer CTF gesehen habe.

http://www.dirtworker.de/

Das war mir aber zu tuer also habe ich mich nach einer alternative umgeschaut und habe da zwei alternativen gefunden.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=1320

Den untern habe ich und das Teil ist richtig gut.


----------



## Conbey (20. Juli 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Markus  hat dich beim schießen ein Queerschläger erwischt oder was ist los mit dir???Ich hab da was mit Schwiegereltern im Kopf....ist das diese Woche???



Du hast Recht, ab Mittwoch sind die Schwiegereltern im Haus! 
Aber dem Markus zwickts, genau wie bei dir, allerdings in der Achilessehne und nicht im Knie! 

Muss mal sehen ob ich vielleicht morgen den Ausritt in der langsamen Gruppe wage...man wird halt leider nicht jünger...


----------



## redrace (20. Juli 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Hallo "nichtpatriksondernrmeik" Meik (komischer Name, was sagen deine Eltern dazu? )
> Irgendwie funktioniert der link nicht . Hast du ´ne andere Adresse für mich oder `nen Suchbegriff bei Herrn Google?
> 
> Bis Dienstag
> ...



Jetzt geht er!

Meine Eltern sind und waren sprachlos angesichts meiner Namensgebung. Der Vorteil ich wurde nie ausgeschimpft! Aber dafür musste ich Spinat mit Ei essen.


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Juli 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Muss mal sehen ob ich vielleicht morgen den Ausritt in der langsamen Gruppe wage...man wird halt leider nicht jünger...



Komm zu mir,wir werden schön gemütlich was durch die Ville cruisen 
Wer mag kann sich ja anschließen,werden nur die schönen Wege nehmen und das LANGSAM!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (20. Juli 2009)

Moin,
sind hier nur noch Verletzte unterwegs???
Ist ja grausam!

Mal sehen wer morgen alles unangemeldet kommt! Bei über 11 machen wir zwei Gruppen, eine Langsame und eine etwas Schnellere! 

Aber schaun wir mal!

LG
Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Moin,
> sind hier nur noch Verletzte unterwegs???
> Ist ja grausam!
> 
> ...



Wenn es trocken bleibt tippe ich mal auf 15-20 Teilnehmern...wart mal ab!!
Ich war letzte Woche auch geschockt wie voll es am Parkplatz war...und ich durfte nicht mit  
Ich mache dann die Krabbelgruppe....es sei denn Onkel Mahatma fährt mit,dem lasse ich gerne den Vortritt!!


----------



## Conbey (20. Juli 2009)

Also eins ist mal klar, wenn ich morgen mitfahren kann, werde ich nur mitfahren, wenn der gute Yogi mir was mitbringt!


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Juli 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Also eins ist mal klar, wenn ich morgen mitfahren kann, werde ich nur mitfahren, wenn der gute Yogi mir was mitbringt!



Och Markus,das Willkommensküsschen bekommst du bestimmt von Yogi 


PS: 12Anmeldungen sind es schon


----------



## yogi71 (20. Juli 2009)

Markus, für morgen was mitbringen?? Wofür brauchst Du denn morgen Schutzbleche??


----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. Juli 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> Jetzt geht er!
> 
> Meine Eltern sind und waren sprachlos angesichts meiner Namensgebung. Der Vorteil ich wurde nie ausgeschimpft! Aber dafür musste ich Spinat mit Ei essen.



Danke. Werde mal in die Anschaffungsüberlegungsphase übergehen. 

Tschöö
Robin


----------



## Aeddy (20. Juli 2009)

freue mich schon hoffentlich hält das wetter wieder .... letzte woche  war es echt nett und dazu noch tolles wetter 

bis morgen


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Juli 2009)

Das Wetter hat zu halten....ich will endlich wieder ne Runde drehen.......und in den Biergarten


----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. Juli 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Das Wetter hat zu halten....ich will endlich wieder ne Runde drehen.......und in den Biergarten



Wofür brauchen wir denn Wetter für den Biergarten ?


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Juli 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wofür brauchen wir denn Wetter für den Biergarten ?



Als Tarnung natürlich...sonst fällt es irgendwann auf


----------



## Flitschbirne (21. Juli 2009)

Schafft man es in 10min vom Bahnhof Kierberg zum Parkplatz am See? Komme nämlich um 17:50 am Bahnhof an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noxhiggins (21. Juli 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Schafft man es in 10min vom Bahnhof Kierberg zum Parkplatz am See? Komme nämlich um 17:50 am Bahnhof an...



Zehn Minuten ist ambitioniert! 

Aber die Abfahrt ist erst um 18:15 Uhr! Oder brauchst Du so lange, um wieder zu Atem zu kommen?


----------



## Flitschbirne (21. Juli 2009)

Hehe 

Hab mir gerade mal die Strecke bei Google Maps irgendwie zusammen gefrickelt. Willy-Brandt-Straße ist das oder?


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Juli 2009)

@Flitschi     Wir werden auf jeden fall auf dich warten!!!
Bleibt es bei 12 Anmeldungen...keiner mehr lust???
Ich bin ja wieder auf die Anzahl der Schwarzfahrer gespannt


----------



## Sepp290579 (21. Juli 2009)

Also ich würd ja auch mal gern mitfahren  Vielleicht meld ich mich noch an...
Komme übrigens aus dem schönen Sülz


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2009)

Ja ja die Schwarzfahrer, tauchen immer aus dem Nichts auf und bringen die Planung durcheinander!!!! Freu mich!

Ab nächster Woche wird noch eine Krabbelstunde eröffnet! Yogine (meine bessere Hälfte) bekommt Ende der Woche Ihr neues Bike und muss dan Kondition trainieren.


Bis nachher

LG
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ab nächster Woche wird noch eine Krabbelstunde eröffnet! Yogine (meine bessere Hälfte) bekommt Ende der Woche Ihr neues Bike und muss dan Kondition trainieren.





Hattet ihr denn keinen besseren Namen für deine Holde 
Da freue ich mich aber das deine schönere....ähh,bessere Hälfte jetzt auch dabei ist,werde nächste Woche wohl wieder Krabbelgruppe machen,mehr lohnt sich im moment für mich nicht


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2009)

So jetzt haben wir 


*13*
wer hat noch nicht, wer will nochmal???


Nicht schlecht für ne Feierabendrunde, dann könnten wir ja heute die 

*20
*knacken!

Na dann mal los! Da freut sich der Biergarten!

Bis denne
​


----------



## Conbey (21. Juli 2009)

Also einen Schwarzfahrer kenn ich schon!!


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2009)

ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klez (21. Juli 2009)

ich werd's heute wohl nicht schaffen, mit euch zu fahren, auch wenn ich wirklich wirklich wirklich gerne würde... nur ich MUSS heute meinen 29ten begießen 

ich wünsch euch allen einen wunderschönen und echt spassigen abend!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (21. Juli 2009)

klez schrieb:


> ... nur ich MUSS heute meinen 29ten begießen



Du bist ja arm dran. Wenn du diesen schweren Tag nicht alleine in Heimerzheim unter  verbringen willst, ich kenne 13 + x Schwarzfahrer, die den weiten Weg durch die Ville sicherlich auf sich nehmen könnten, um dich zu unterstützen. Im Notfall würden wir uns sicherlich vor dem Biergarten aufopfern, um auf dich  .

Gruß und 

Robin


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Juli 2009)

14sind es nu....und grade zieht es sich düster zu in Brühl....aber laut Wetterradar ist es ein "kleines"Wolkenband und danach is wieder gut.....hoffe ich!!


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2009)

Wetter kommt von hier! Kleine Schauer trocknet aber schonwieder ab! kein Thema!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2009)

Wie 14?


15​


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Juli 2009)

Korrektur,nu sind es schon 



15 !!!



mist zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (21. Juli 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> 14sind es nu....und grade zieht es sich düster zu in Brühl....aber laut Wetterradar ist es ein "kleines"Wolkenband und danach is wieder gut.....hoffe ich!!



Bei mir ist dein "kleines" Wolkenband irgendwie ein Wolkenbruch. Aber das wird schon, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Und wenn ich dann in voller Montur am See stehe, hat das Wetter auch Angst vor mir und verzieht sich ganz schnell.

Bis gleich

Robin


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2009)

Wo ist denn Conbey???? Der fehlt auf der Liste!


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Juli 2009)

@Yogi  
Hast du nix besseres zu tun als zu spammen    Pack dein Rad ins Auto oder mach sonst was vernünftiges


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Korrektur,nu sind es schon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn Conbey???? Der fehlt auf der Liste!



Wollte der nicht auch mal Schwarzfahren


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn Conbey???? Der fehlt auf der Liste!


@TOM

dann sach Du mir wo er ist!

Zu spät


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Juli 2009)

Der Urlaub hat dich wieder mutiger gemacht  
Womit kommst du denn Heute....Sofa oder Klappstuhl


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2009)

Beides!!!! neee heute mit dem Sofa!


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Juli 2009)

So jetzt genug gespammt,grad kommt auch wieder Sonne!!
Jetzt muss ich erst mal noch was futtern,damit ich das durchstehe Heute!!!


----------



## Yogine (21. Juli 2009)

Viel Spaß beim Fahren heute!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Juli 2009)

Yogine schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Fahren heute!!!!



Ab nächster Woche bist du ja dann auch mit dabei,dann muss sich dein Männe wohl benehmen 
Schönen Abend noch!!!!


----------



## van Eelen (21. Juli 2009)

Hi, habe mich heute frühzeitig von der Tour abgeseilt und mich nicht bei jedem verabschiedet, da ich nicht so ganz zufrieden mit der Tour war. 

Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich noch nicht Klickie-tauglich bin.
Es hätte mich auch nicht geägert, wenn ich noch weitere 10 mal eine horizontale Pause machen müsste.

---------------------------------------------------------
Da es jetzt sehr kurzfristig ist mach ich hier mal Werbung.
Für Donnerstag biete ich meine erste eigene Tour im LMB an.
Die Tour wird in die erste Hälfte Streckenmäßig für viele größtenteils Neuland sein und ich würd mich freuen, sie mal eine paar Leuten zu zeigen. 
So hier der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8803

Conbey, für Dich könnte es interessant werden.

Liebe Grüsse Klaus


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2009)

So wieder daheim!!!!

Heute einen Hordentrieb von 24 Bikern!
 Es hat mir gut gefallen, auch wenn es langsam war und das Feld in zwei Gruppen geteilt wurde, es ist aber schwierig den Überblick zu behalten und es allen recht zumachen!! 

Super Wetter , nette Leute! So soll es sein!

LG
Yogi


----------



## Aeddy (21. Juli 2009)

danke war recht nett 

immer wieder gern ... werd mir gern die tour am donnerstag auch mal geben 

denke mal der Klaus macht da scho was ordentliches ....

grüße Aeddy


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Juli 2009)

Besonders erhöht Klaus das Tempo zu Gestern gewaltig 
Ich dachte eigendlich immer das man erst unter 3km/h vom Rad fällt,aber es geht wohl doch schon früher....zumindest die Ankündigung war klasse 

Zur Tour kann ich nur sagen das wir verdammt oft standen und diese kleinen Blutsauger mich doch glatt erwischt haben!Hatte nen schnitt von 16,5 und was an die 26 km auf der Uhr!
Aber es ist klasse immer wieder neue Leute kennen zu lernen,war nen nette Gruppe!!!


----------



## Yuma-F (22. Juli 2009)

Schöne entspannte Tour gestern Abend, hat Spaß genacht. Muss mir wohl bald für den Rückweg Lampen mitnehmen...

Wer ist ganz "zufällig" am Freitag (späten Nachmittag) in der Ville unterwegs? Ich würde da mitfahren wollen.


----------



## Scale30 (22. Juli 2009)

ich fahre am Freitag bei gutem Wetter eine kleine Runde durch die Ville. 
Als Treffpunkt wäre ich für Heider Bergsee und die üblichen 18.15h


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank, hatte wieder viel Spass und neben Bein- und Wadenmuskulatur auch die Lachmuskeln aufgrund des ein oder anderen Zwischenfalls gut trainiert. Das macht alles wett. 

@ Klaus:





> Da es jetzt sehr kurzfristig ist mach ich hier mal Werbung.
> FÃ¼r Donnerstag biete ich meine erste eigene Tour im LMB an.
> Die Tour wird in die erste HÃ¤lfte StreckenmÃ¤Ãig fÃ¼r viele grÃ¶Ãtenteils Neuland sein und ich wÃ¼rd mich freuen, sie mal eine paar Leuten zu zeigen.
> So hier der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8803



WÃ¤re ja gerne morgen dabei, doch mein Zahnarzt hat mich eingeladen, bei ihm Platz zu nehmen. Hat aber auch Vorteile, ich muss dann nicht mehr so viel Gewicht in die HochgebirgszÃ¼ge der Ville raufwuchten.



> Muss mir wohl bald fÃ¼r den RÃ¼ckweg Lampen mitnehmen...



Hat denn jemand `nen guten Tip fÃ¼r `ne Helmlampe, die fÃ¼r den Hobbyeinsatz gut ist und den Geldbeutel nicht allzu arg belastet? (Ich will keine 500 â¬ ausgeben, doch man sollte mit der Funzel schon bevor man fÃ¤llt erkennen kÃ¶nnen, woran es liegt.)

So jetzt noch schnell die Anmeldung fÃ¼r nÃ¤chsten Dienstag (will ja kein Schwarzfahrer sein und zur besseren Planung beitragen) und dann genug gespamt.

GruÃ Robin


----------



## Yuma-F (22. Juli 2009)

Ich versuche pünktlich dort zu sein, falls ich mich nicht auf der Strecke vom Birkhof zum Heider Bergsee im Wald verfahre ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (22. Juli 2009)

Ähm...Leute mal Butter bei de Fische warum war die Tour gestern nicht der Hit @Klaus?? 

So ganz verstehen kann ich das nicht! Denn es wurde von vornhinein gesagt das wir 
eine langsame und eine etwas schnellere Gruppe bilden. Sorry, aber wenn du als nu 
wirklich nicht langsamer Fahrer in die "Krabbelgruppe" gehst, darfst du dich wirklich nicht 
beschweren! Es ist doch klar, dass es gerade mit Anfängern und Gemütlichfahrern zu 
häufigeren Pausen kommt! 

Trau dir beim nächsten Mal einfach etwas mehr zu und dann ist gut!


----------



## Vertexto (22. Juli 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ähm...Leute mal Butter bei de Fische warum war die Tour gestern nicht der Hit @Klaus??
> 
> So ganz verstehen kann ich das nicht! Denn es wurde von vornhinein gesagt das wir
> eine langsame und eine etwas schnellere Gruppe bilden. Sorry, aber wenn du als nu
> ...



Jo Markus,
gut gesagt, ich hab mich auch schon über die Aussage von Klaus gewundert.
Aber er Guidet ja morgen selber eine Tour da bin ich aber gespannt ob er alles besser kann.
Aber wir hatten gestern noch welche dabei denen es viel zu langsam war, ganz ehrlich,wer keine rücksicht auf Anfänger und genuss Fahrer nehmen möchte sollte vielleicht alleine fahren.
Ich fand es wie immer super mit so vielen Bikern durch die Ville zu fahren.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## redrace (23. Juli 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Jo Markus,
> gut gesagt, ich hab mich auch schon über die Aussage von Klaus gewundert.
> Aber er Guidet ja morgen selber eine Tour da bin ich aber gespannt ob er alles besser kann.
> Aber wir hatten gestern noch welche dabei denen es viel zu langsam war, ganz ehrlich,wer keine rücksicht auf Anfänger und genuss Fahrer nehmen möchte sollte vielleicht alleine fahren.
> ...



HUHU
Ich war zwar nicht dabei, aber:
Was man nicht langsam kann, kann man niemals schnell machen! 

Schöne Grüße 
Meik


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juli 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Ich war zwar nicht dabei, aber:
> Was man nicht langsam kann, kann man niemals schnell machen!
> 
> ...



Hey Meik,



LG
Yogi


----------



## van Eelen (23. Juli 2009)

Wie Ihr meint.
Gut dass Ihr bescheid zu wissen scheint.
Ich habe mit keiner Silbe auch nur einen Grund genannt.
Es war mir nicht zu langsam.
Gut dass, diejenigen hier Kontra zu etwas geben, die gar nicht in der langsamen Gruppe dabei waren.
Habe extra keinen Grund genannt, weil ich mir schon dachte, dass negative Kritik (ganz egal ob konstruktiv oder subjektiv) kein Gehör findet, sondern mir eher direkte charakteristische Eigenschaften zugesprochen werden, welche ein unsoziales Verhalten, oder zumindest eine unsoziale Denkweise meiner Person wiederspiegeln.

Ausserdem habe ich geschrieben:"nicht so ganz zufrieden war".
Das lässt daraus schließen, dass mir die Tour nicht perfekt gefallen hat, oder auch anders ausgedrückt, ein Punkt von 100 möglichen hat mir gar nicht gefallen.
Ich habe nicht mal so etwas gesagt, wie:"Die Tour hat mir nicht gefallen" Selbst dann würde ich nicht so was schreiben, wie es hier zwei getan haben. Wo ist denn das Problem, Leute? 

Ich hätte Euch verstanden wenn ich Beispielsweise folgendes geschrieben hätte: "Boah wie sch... war das denn, und die Leute waren mir nicht sympatisch, und die langsamen Kack-Noobs sollen doch erst mal Radfahren üben, ausserdem war es mir technisch zu anspruchslos u.s.w." Das wäre für mich jemand gewesen, der keine Rücksicht nimmt, dem man sagt er solle doch alleine fahren und er soll es doch erst mal besser machen.

Und ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich das besser kann (vor allem "alles besser kann)". Das klingt ja so als ob mir ALLES an der Tuor missfallen hätte. 
Trotzdem soll man (und ich meine hier nicht den Guide, sondern ich spreche die Leute an, die bei solchen Touren auch NUR mitfahren) auch Kritik von Leuten ertragen können, die selber noch nie gegiuded haben.
Wie will man denn sonst etwas verbessern.
John Tommek hat damals bestimmt auch seinem Bikesponsor gesagt, was ihm passt und was verändert werden könne, obwohl er selber wahrscheinlich nie ein Rad konstruiert hat. Und die Firma konnte dadurch bessere Räder bauen.



Soviel dazu. Da ich weiß wie sich solche Diskusionen in Foren zu wahren Spamorgien entwickeln können, sage ich hiermit schonmal, dass ich mich zu dem Thema hier nicht weiter äussern werde. Schließlich geht es hier anscheinend nur um die guten und schönen Dinge, die man in der Ville erfährt und plädiere hiermit um eine Threadnamensumänderung in :
 "AW: perfekte Ville"




Gruss Klaus


----------



## Vertexto (23. Juli 2009)

@Klaus,
dann sollte man hier nicht solche pauschal Kritik anbringen die zu einer fehl Interpretation führt, sondern wirklich konstruktive Kritik üben, damit kann jeder Leben.
Die Ville gibt hallt nicht mehr her alls die paar Trails und Waldautobahnen.
Und mit dem zu langsam warst Du auch nicht gemeint.
Ausserdem geht es hier nicht darum jemandem zu veruteilen oder auszugrenzen.
Viel Spaß nachher bei deiner Tour.

P.S. Währe schön wenn einer der mitfahrer(innen) dieTour mit seinem GPS aufzeichnen könnte, zwecks wiederholung.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (24. Juli 2009)

Hi Scale! 

Ich bin um 18:15 am Heider Bergsee. Vielleicht kommen ja noch welche! Daher hier die LMB.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8822


Würde mich freuen, wenn noch mehr kämen. Das Wetter ist ja der Hammer und nix Regen. Habe gestern meinen Teller leergegessen.


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Juli 2009)

*Hallo Villaner,*

hat der/ die ein/eine oder andere nicht Lust am Dienstag mit uns ein 
bißchen die Frisbeescheibe zu werfen ( ultimate frisbee )?
Anschließendes Grillen und Weizen schlürfen!
Na wie klingt das?
Traut euch mal in anderes Gelände und andere Sportarten!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo Barbara,

wann, wo usw?????

LG
Yogi


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hallo Barbara,
> 
> wann, wo usw?????
> 
> ...



Hallo Yogi,

steht sogar im LMB, Eintrag vom sun 909.Ist zwar dienstags ( ist ja auch euer Villetag ), aber vielleicht ja mal ne schöne Alternative!
Tun wir was für´s Kleinhirn.


----------



## Vertexto (25. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,
wie ihr wisst hasse ich den Matsch im Wald und wollte deshalb mal nachfragen ob jemand Interesse hat heute mit mir eine Asphalt Runde zu drehen(mit dem MTB).
Mein Vorschlag währe  über Wesseling am Rhein entlang Richtung Niehl und über den Grüngürtel zurück sind dann ca. 50 Km.
Treffpunkt wie immer Heiderbergsee.
Alternativ können wir auch an der Erft vorbei Ri. Bedburg und zurück evtl. Sophienhöhe zum Tagebau Hambach.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## WhiteBandit (25. Juli 2009)

Hi!

Wie gerne wäre ich heute mit dabei nur leider kann ich nicht. 

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus. Mag da vielleicht einer eine Tour machen?


----------



## Yuma-F (25. Juli 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wie gerne wäre ich heute mit dabei nur leider kann ich nicht.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus. Mag da vielleicht einer eine Tour machen?


Morgen geht leider bei mir überhaupt nicht.  
Man sieht sich (oder überholt sich) am Montag wieder, hoffentlich ist das Wetter gut

Der GPS-Track von Freitag sieht übrigens so aus, als ob wir vorher schon im Biergarten gewesen wären.


----------



## Vertexto (25. Juli 2009)

War so frei und hab für morgen Vormittag mal eine Tour ins LMB gestellt.


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo Gerd vielen vielen dank für super Tour heute. Jetzt habe ich wenigsten eine ungefähre vorstellung wie schnell du bist. Hat Spaß gemacht. Ich hoffe nur ich habe deinen Schnitt nicht allzu sehr versaut


----------



## Vertexto (26. Juli 2009)

Ach was,
wahr doch schön, und das Wetter  hat gehallten,nur für meinen geschmack zu viele Biker ohne Fahrrad unterwegs gewesen 
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (27. Juli 2009)

Das stimmt wohl. 
Danke für den Tip um das Wackeln weg zu bekommen. Hat super funktionert denke ich.


----------



## yogi71 (27. Juli 2009)

So morgen zur nächsten Feierabendrunde. Wir werden zwei Gruppen bilden und uns am Ende wieder am Wasserturm treffen!
freu mich!

LG
Yogi

@Redfraggle
Schade das es Dienstag ist!!! Könnt Ihr das nächstemal einen anderen Tag nehmen, dann kommen wir ganz bestimmt!


----------



## Aeddy (27. Juli 2009)

hört sich gut an  

freu mich schon auf morgen :=)


----------



## mohlo (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen! Ich melde mich mal aus meinem Urlaub zurück und bin für die morgige Tour ebenfalls angemeldet. Mein Rize wurde heute pünktlich fertig und darf ab sofort mit der neuen Juicy Elixir CR gebremst werden. 

Hoffentlich bleibt der Regen uns Morgen erspart. 

@Alle Erftstädter: Durch Zufall bin ich heute auf den folgenden Shop gestoßen: *Big Mountain Cycles*. Ist zwar ein Online-Shop, allerdings kann man auch vor Ort sein Bike warten und montieren lassen. Heute Vormittag angerufen, Bike vorbei gebracht und keine 3 Stunden später waren die neuen Bremsen montiert! Wirklich Top!  Schneller und günstiger als der Händler in Köln.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. Juli 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt der Regen uns Morgen erspart.



Das macht mir nix. Seit neuestem liebe ich Matsch und Dreck, denn er ist da und brennt drauf, ausprobiert zu werden. Und wenn es nicht dreckig wird, nutz ich ihn trotzdem!!

Bis morgen

Gruß Robin


----------



## Vertexto (27. Juli 2009)

So, 
war doch eine schöne Reha Tour heute in recht unbekanntes Gebiet, aber Dank Franz haben wir wieder nach Hause gefunden
Bis zum nächsten mal.
Gerd


----------



## WhiteBandit (28. Juli 2009)

Ja ich kann mich nur anschließen. Danke an den Guide Franz. War wirklich gut und sind kaum nass geworden.
Hat Spaß gemacht. Ich hoffe wir können das bald mal wiederholen.


----------



## Yuma-F (28. Juli 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> So,
> war doch eine schöne Reha Tour heute in recht unbekanntes Gebiet, aber Dank Franz haben wir wieder nach Hause gefunden
> Bis zum nächsten mal.
> Gerd


 
Hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen (bis auf das Thema links oder rechts Abbiegen ). Beim nächsten Mal machen wir aber eine Pause am Heimatblick (großes Verwöhnprogramm inkl. Eisbecher und "Rebellenblut").

Also dann bis zur nächsten Reha-Tour, vielleicht fahren wir dann ja mal so richtig schnell 
Ich hoffe nur, dass dann niemand schwächelt.


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juli 2009)

So bald ist es soweit und wir sehen uns im Wald wieder.
 Ich werde heute nicht guiden sondern mit Yogine langsam hinterherfahren!!!! 
Guide werden bestimmt Gerd und Tom übernehmen! Ich überlasse den beiden wer die Langsamen und wer die Schnellen übernimmt.

Freu mich

Bis nachher im Wald
Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (28. Juli 2009)

Freu mich schon auf die Tour heute Abend. Da ich Urlaub habe, werde ich micht jetzt schon mal auf den Weg machen - schließlich muss ich ja die neuen Stopper einbremsen.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So bald ist es soweit und wir sehen uns im Wald wieder.
> Ich werde heute nicht guiden sondern mit Yogine langsam hinterherfahren!!!!
> Guide werden bestimmt Gerd und Tom übernehmen! Ich überlasse den beiden wer die Langsamen und wer die Schnellen übernimmt.
> 
> ...




Ich meld mich schon mal für die Krabbelgruppe an. Bin noch nicht 100% fit (und war ich auch noch nie). Oder ich geb Yogine Beistand. Am Wasserturm werd`ich dann in die Fortgeschrittenengruppe wechseln, so tun als ob ich dabei war und sie.

Bis nachher
Gruß Robin


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juli 2009)

Werbung on.............
Und wie sieht es mit deiner FAHRTECHNIK aus  Wenn du Übung brauchts oder das erlernte vertiefen möchtest klicke Hier , da oder dort . *Achtung wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst *
Werbung off ................


----------



## Aeddy (28. Juli 2009)

schöne Tour mal wieder ... und wie man gesehen hat kamen wir die Krabbelgruppe wieder vor der Schnellen ausem Wald  der yogi kennt da immer die schnellsten wege  

respekt an Jogy´s schatz ... echt super mitgefahren  .... 

bis nächsten dienstag   wenn es wieder heißt herrliche Ville und schöner Wasserturm 

grüße Aeddy


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich haben wieder einen LMB gemacht diese ist wie diesen Montag eine etwas zügigere Runde und auch so hoffe ich um die 50 KM
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8851


----------



## Vertexto (29. Juli 2009)

wir hatten gestern in der Reha Gruppe den einen oder anderen Verlust zu melden,lag es an mir oder wahr es doch zu schnell?
Trotzdem wie immer sehr schön.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (29. Juli 2009)

Zu schnell? QUATSCHHHH, das kannst du so auch nicht sagen...
Wir wollten einfach etwas schlauer sein wie ihr und haben ne Abkürzung genommen...
Leider seid habt ihr dann wohl einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen, wie wir eigentlich gedacht haben...


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juli 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> wir hatten gestern in der Reha Gruppe den einen oder anderen Verlust zu melden,lag es an mir oder wahr es _*doch zu schnell*_?
> Trotzdem wie immer sehr schön.
> Gruß
> Gerd


Du bist doch immer schnell


----------



## Yuma-F (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
wer hat denn am Freitag Interesse an einer Feierabendrunde durch die Ville?


----------



## Conbey (29. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Du bist doch immer schnell



...am Ende!


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juli 2009)

Wieso war den von der ersten Gruppe so gut wie keiner mehr im Wasserturm???

Die Krabbelgruppe war gut unterwegs! Hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht, schön, dass auch auf die Langsamen, gewartet wurde. 
Ich hatte ja mehrfach angeboten, dass Ihr durchfahren könnt!!

Aber wie heißt es immer so schön???

Wenn wir gemeinsam losfahren fahren, kommen wir auch gemeinsam an!

Danke bis Dienstag

LG
Yogi


----------



## mohlo (29. Juli 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer hat denn am Freitag Interesse an einer Feierabendrunde durch die Ville?



Ich wäre dabei... Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## Tauchsieder (29. Juli 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> wir hatten gestern in der Reha Gruppe den einen oder anderen Verlust zu melden,lag es an mir oder wahr es doch zu schnell?
> Trotzdem wie immer sehr schön.
> Gruß
> Gerd



Nein Gerd, Du warst nicht zu schnell. Wie könntest Du?

Wir waren einfach nur alle viel zu langsam.


----------



## Conbey (29. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wenn wir gemeinsam losfahren fahren, kommen wir auch gemeinsam an!



RICHTIG!!!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (29. Juli 2009)

@ Yogine: Wie geht es denn deinem Knöchel? Hoffentlich nicht zu schlimm, damit du nächsten Dienstag wieder angreifen kannst .

Ansonsten: Yogi, kümmer dich drum. Knöchelwickel und viel massieren; vielleicht springt dann noch mehr für dich raus 

Gruß Robin (mit neuem Motto für die Schnellen: Wer mit mir losfährt, muss auch auf mich warten!)


----------



## noxhiggins (29. Juli 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> wir hatten gestern in der Reha Gruppe den einen oder anderen Verlust zu melden,lag es an mir oder wahr es doch zu schnell?
> Trotzdem wie immer sehr schön.
> Gruß
> Gerd


Nur mal so aus Neugier: Wie viele waren denn am Ende noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (29. Juli 2009)

noxhiggins schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Neugier: Wie viele waren denn am Ende noch dabei?



Öhhhh, auf dem Weg zum Wasserturm!?
nur noch Helmut, Markus , und ich weis nicht wie Du heist aber  immer Knobelbecher Bike Schuhe an hast und ich der Direkt Richtung Heimat durchgefahren ist.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## noxhiggins (29. Juli 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Öhhhh, auf dem Weg zum Wasserturm!?
> nur noch Helmut, Markus , und ich weis nicht wie Du heist aber  immer Knobelbecher Bike Schuhe an hast und ich der Direkt Richtung Heimat durchgefahren ist.
> Gruß
> Gerd



Da komme ich jetzt auf 4 (i. W. vier)! 
Das macht also mehr als 50 % Verlust! 
Für mich dann am Ende doch ganz tröstlich.


----------



## Yogine (29. Juli 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> @ Yogine: Wie geht es denn deinem Knöchel? Hoffentlich nicht zu schlimm, damit du nächsten Dienstag wieder angreifen kannst .
> 
> Ansonsten: Yogi, kümmer dich drum. Knöchelwickel und viel massieren; vielleicht springt dann noch mehr für dich raus
> 
> Gruß Robin (mit neuem Motto für die Schnellen: Wer mit mir losfährt, muss auch auf mich warten!)



@Fliwatüüt: Da es heute morgen noch nicht besser war, hat Yogi mich zum Arzt gefahren. Der sagte, dass es wahrscheinlich ein Kapsel-oder Bänderanriss wäre, dass ist wohl nicht so schlimm. Heute Abend ist es aber schon wesentlich besser. Ich schone mich jetzt mal...

Viele Grüße, Yogine

PS: Die Tour gestern war echt schön, es hat mir Spaß gemacht.
Danke, dass Ihr alle auf mich gewartet habt!


----------



## Yuma-F (30. Juli 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei... Wer kommt noch mit?


Wir sollten auch einmal (zumindest ganz kurz) die Themen "Treffpunkt" und "Uhrzeit" ansprechen...
Vorschlag: 18:00 Parkplatz Heider Bergsee?


----------



## yogi71 (30. Juli 2009)

noxhiggins schrieb:


> Da komme ich jetzt auf 4 (i. W. vier)!
> Das macht also mehr als 50 % Verlust!
> Für mich dann am Ende doch ganz tröstlich.


 
Was macht Ihr denn???

Wir haben Eure verlorenen "Söhne" irgendwo im Wald eingesammelt!!!! Wir sind quasi der besenwagen gewesen!

Obwohl, Whitebandit haben wir nach nur 1km auch wieder im Wald zurückgelassen, da er meinte er könne nicht mit einem Plattfuß biken!!


----------



## yogi71 (30. Juli 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Yogi, kümmer dich drum. Knöchelwickel und viel massieren; vielleicht springt dann noch mehr für dich raus
> 
> Gruß Robin (mit neuem Motto für die Schnellen: Wer mit mir losfährt, muss auch auf mich warten!)


 
ich bemühe mich!!!


----------



## noxhiggins (30. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr denn???
> 
> Wir haben Eure verlorenen "Söhne" irgendwo im Wald eingesammelt!!!! Wir sind quasi der besenwagen gewesen!
> 
> Obwohl, Whitebandit haben wir nach nur 1km auch wieder im Wald zurückgelassen, da er meinte er könne nicht mit einem Plattfuß biken!!


ICH jedenfalls habe mir die Blöße nicht gegeben, mich vom Besenwagen einsammeln zu lassen!  
(Plattfuß war doch sicher nur eine Ausrede!)


----------



## yogi71 (30. Juli 2009)

noxhiggins schrieb:


> (Plattfuß war doch sicher nur eine Ausrede!)


 
Bestimmt hat er während der Fahrt die Luft rausgelassen!!!! Der hatte nämlich blutige Finger!


----------



## WhiteBandit (30. Juli 2009)

Ja ja! 
Lästert Ihr nur. Ich musste mir schon genug doofe Sprüche anhören  so was wie Sitzstreik und so. 
Ich kann doch nix dafür. Im moment bin ich halt ein Pechvogel und fahre mir oft einen Platten ein. 

Naja wird bald besser und am Dienstag zeige ich Es Euch. Da komme ich dann auf so komischen Dingern die unplattbar sind   oder auch nicht mal gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (31. Juli 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ja ja!
> LÃ¤stert Ihr nur. Ich musste mir schon genug doofe SprÃ¼che anhÃ¶ren  so was wie Sitzstreik und so.
> Ich kann doch nix dafÃ¼r. Im moment bin ich halt ein Pechvogel und fahre mir oft einen Platten ein.
> 
> Naja wird bald besser und am Dienstag zeige ich Es Euch. Da komme ich dann auf so komischen Dingern die unplattbar sind   oder auch nicht mal gucken



Hallo WhiteBandit!

Tubeless-Reifen + Dichtmilch kann ich Dir uneingeschrÃ¤nkt empfehlen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich mit meinem alten Bike bei einer Tour drei PlattfÃ¼Ãe innerhalb von einer Stunde.

Anfangs war ich etwas skeptisch, ob die Tubeless-Reifen wirklich âunplattbarâ sind. Nach nun mehr als 2000 km habe ich bis heute keinen Platten mehr gehabt. Flickzeug und SchlÃ¤uche bleiben seitdem zu Hause. Du solltest allerdings die MÃ¤ntel mit Dichtmilch fÃ¼llen, damit evtl. Einstiche sofort verschlossen werden.

GruÃ
Markus


----------



## WhiteBandit (31. Juli 2009)

Hört sich gut an!

Jetzt weiß ich auch wie Doc Blue funktioniert.
Das kommt bei der nächsten Mantelwechsel Aktion mit rein.


----------



## Vertexto (31. Juli 2009)

Hi Simon,
ja das mit dem Dichtmittel funktioniert, nur ist es beim nächsten Reifenwechsel eine riesen Sauerei.
Ich bin komplett weg von Schlauchlos weil im Pannen Fall du fast keine Chance hast den Reifen mit einer normalen Handpumpe wieder Voll zu bekommen da der Reifen nicht auf das Felgenhorn springt um auch dicht zu halten .
Und einen Kompressor haben die wenigsten Biker dabei

Aber jeder sollte die Erfahrung selber sammeln und dann für sich entscheiden was besser ist.

Dir und deinen Mitstreitern noch alles Gute beim 24H Rennen am Ring und immer schön die Geschwindigkeits Messung an der Fuchsröhre im Auge behalten!!!!
Leider kann ich nicht selber zum Ring kommen weil ich Spätschicht habe
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (31. Juli 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> ...und immer schön die Geschwindigkeits Messung an der Fuchsröhre im Auge behalten!!!!
> Gruß
> Gerd


 
Haste Angst das er Deinen persönlichen Geschwindigkeitsrekord bricht??


----------



## WhiteBandit (31. Juli 2009)

Hi!

Das ist Super nett vielen Dank ja werde ich da kannste Gift drauf nehmen. Vielleicht mache ich mir noch den Spaß und ziehe mir auf der letzten Runde noch MTB Reifen drauf. Mal gucken was ich dann für einen Radau mache.

Das mit dem Doc Blue funktioniert übrigens auch in einem Schlauch. Habe ich schon ausprobiert.


----------



## WhiteBandit (31. Juli 2009)

Wie hoch war der denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (31. Juli 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> ja das mit dem Dichtmittel funktioniert, nur ist es beim nächsten Reifenwechsel eine riesen Sauerei.
> Ich bin komplett weg von Schlauchlos weil im Pannen Fall du fast keine Chance hast den Reifen mit einer normalen Handpumpe wieder Voll zu bekommen da der Reifen nicht auf das Felgenhorn springt um auch dicht zu halten .
> Und einen Kompressor haben die wenigsten Biker dabei
> ...



Der Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen. Maximal 1mal im Jahr Reifen und/oder Dichtmilch wechseln. Das geht relativ einfach: Reifen leicht von der Felge heben, Dichtmilch auskippen, Reifen von der Felge ziehen und dann das Felgenbett kurz mit Wasser reinigen.

Für das Aufpumpen benötigt man entweder eine Standpumpe oder eine Mini-CO2-Pumpe. Mit einer Handpumpe hat man tatsächlich keine Chance.

Optimal funktioniert das Ganze nur mit "richtigen" Tubeless-Felgen und -Reifen. Die Variante mit der Dichtmilch im Schlauch kann ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Vertexto (31. Juli 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Wie hoch war der denn



Mein Persönlicher Rekord mit MTB Reifen liegt bei 95 Km/h 

Mein Tipp klemm dich hinter einen Schnellen RR Fahrer und nutz den Ganzen Windschatten, denn jenseits von 60 Km/h ist bei einer MTB Übersetzung Tammeln unmöglich.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Aeddy (31. Juli 2009)

holla die Waldfee  

das aber ganz schön schnell gerd ... war das auch auf dem ring ? weil wo fährt man denn solche geschwindigkeiten mit nem MTB ?? 

RESPEKT !!!  95km/h


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. August 2009)

Na dann habe ich ja jetzt einen Anhaltspunkt was es zu schlagen gillt. Ich werde mir Mühe geben. Ich weiß dass mehr theoretisch möglich sein kann auch auf dem MTB. 
Mal gucken. Ich sag bescheid, wenn ich es in die Region der 90 km/h geschaft habe, wieder im Fahrerlager bin, ansatzweise wieder luftholen kann und wieder ruhige Finger zum schreiben habe .


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. August 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> ... Ich sag bescheid, wenn ich es in die Region der 90 km/h geschaft habe, wieder im Fahrerlager bin, ansatzweise wieder luftholen kann und wieder ruhige Finger zum schreiben habe .



Das hat doch nur was mit Physik zu tun, Gewicht x Hangabtriebsmasse x irgendwas = höllische Geschwindigkeit. Viel Glück!

Gruß Robin


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. August 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Mein Persönlicher Rekord mit MTB Reifen liegt bei 95 Km/h



Da muss ich mir wohl noch was das Wohlstandsbäuchlein wachsen lassen  
Im freien Fall hatte ich 86km/h auf der Uhr,da war meine Gabel aber auch schon Ordentlich am flattern(Hatte zu der Zeit ne "leichte"Skareb drauf!)
Das war in Winterberg da ging es sehhhr lange sehhr Steil auf Asphalt den Berg runter!Und treten konnte ich ab ca.50 schon nicht mehr so richtig,was hast du für ne Übersetzung drauf....


----------



## WhiteBandit (2. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen bin wieder zurück vom ring war ein echtes erlebniss und kann es nur jedem empfehlen auch mal zu machen. Hier ein paar Eckdaten :
 gefahrene km 118
Anzahl runden 5 für dass erste mal ganz okay denke ich.
Höchstgeschwindigkeit 86,3 km/h in Runde 2


----------



## Vertexto (2. August 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen bin wieder zurück vom ring war ein echtes erlebniss und kann es nur jedem empfehlen auch mal zu machen. Hier ein paar Eckdaten :
> gefahrene km 118
> Anzahl runden 5 für dass erste mal ganz okay denke ich.
> Höchstgeschwindigkeit 86,3 km/h in Runde 2



Na geht doch 
Wenn nur nicht dieser elende Gegenhang zum Adenauer Forst währe,könnte man glatt bis nach Breidscheid durch Heizen, aber dann wird es übel, nur noch Bergauf zur Hohen Acht.........
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## WhiteBandit (3. August 2009)

Stimmt wohl!
Allerdings gibt es da noch so ein oder zwei Kurven die runter zum Bergwerk allerdings nicht so mit 150 auf dem Rad nehmen sollte wenn es einfach nur weiter runter gehen würde. Zumal man ja da an manchen stellen eh nicht schneller wie 90 fahren darf.  Ja war echt witzig besonders in der Nacht bei einem doppel turn. Da weiß man was man getan hat.


----------



## Flitschbirne (3. August 2009)

Moin moin.

Zurück aus Österreich und bereit für neue Taten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (3. August 2009)

So Leute,
da ich wieder Arbeiten kann werde ich am Dienstag nicht dabei sein(Nachtschicht)schade 
Und Freitag bin ich auch raus, d.h. ich kann nicht nach Bliesheim kommen.
Dafür fahre ich am Mittwoch Morgen nach Lieser um den Maare-Mosel Radweg auf einer alten Bahntrasse Richtung Daun und wieder zurück zu fahren dürften ca.108 Km sein(Asphalt)

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (3. August 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Und Freitag bin ich auch raus, d.h. ich kann nicht nach Bliesheim kommen
> Gruß
> Gerd



Bliesheim ist SAMSTAG, lieber Gerd!!

LG
Yogi


----------



## mohlo (3. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Bliesheim ist SAMSTAG, lieber Gerd!!
> 
> LG
> Yogi



Was ist denn am Samstag in Bliesheim? Konnte leider keinen Termin im "Last Minute Biking" finden.


----------



## Vertexto (3. August 2009)

Oh verdammt,
ja klar meinte auch Samstag,
ich bin schon alt und kann immer noch nicht im Kalender lesen!!!!???
Freitag ist doch die Tour vom Simon.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## WhiteBandit (3. August 2009)

Stimmt und Freitag währe die ein bisschen schnellere Tour in der Ville


----------



## Vertexto (3. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Was ist denn am Samstag in Bliesheim? Konnte leider keinen Termin im "Last Minute Biking" finden.



Nee Markus da steht der Termin auch nicht sondern in der IG.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. August 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> So Leute,
> da ich wieder Arbeiten kann werde ich am Dienstag nicht dabei sein(Nachtschicht)schade



Aber Sonntag am Ring bist du dabei....oder


----------



## klez (4. August 2009)

gruezi,

nicht das sich yogi heute abend wieder über schwarzfahrer beschwert  ... ich bringe noch besuch mit... also rechnung LMB + 1


----------



## Vertexto (4. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Aber Sonntag am Ring bist du dabei....oder



Jaaaaaaaaaaa,
wenn bis dahin kein Unwetter aufzieht.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (4. August 2009)

Also momentan sagen die nur für Sonntag ganz früh leichte Schauer vorraus....aber nix was mich abhält 
Wird schon werden.....sind bis jetzt zu sechst wenn ich richtig Informiert bin!Werde auch genug Schläuche einpacken


----------



## Fliewatüüt (4. August 2009)

@ Aeddy: Habe deine SMS erst am Wasserturm gesehen, dich aber dort bei allen für die Tour abgemeldet. Kannst ruhig die anderen fragen  . 

Ansonsten war es wieder eine schöne Tour frei nach dem Motto: Wer vorne fährt, ist nicht letzter  . 

Ich wünsche allen eine geruhsame Nacht und die besten Träume von Bikes, Trails oder allem, was ihr euch so vorstellt (wobei ich manche Sachen bestimmt nicht wissen will).

Gruß Robin


----------



## Aeddy (4. August 2009)

Dankööö Robin ...

nächstes mal wieder ... 

auch ne geruhsame Nahtruhe allen ...

aeddy


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

Ahhhh, mit nicht so guter Laune hin und mit bester Laune wieder nach Hause!
Das war ja wohl wieder eine luschtige Runde. Auch wenn wir ein paar technische Probleme hatten.
z.B.
Tauchsieder wollte nur noch mit einer Kurbel weiterfahren.
Icepohl meinte sein Schaltwerk etwas in eine andere Lage zu bringen, was das Schaltauge aber nicht erfreute.
Tom meint mit wenig Luft in Gabel und Dämpfer fährt sich gut.

Der Ausklang im Wasserturm war wieder perfekt, viel Lustiges zu erzählen!

Aber auch Kritik muss hier gesagt werden !!!

Ich möchte daran erinnern das wir eine Feierabendtour fahren und kein Rennen. Dieser Termin soll allen Spass machen! 
Wir wollen uns hier nicht gegenseitig messen um zu zeigen wie toll, schnell und fit jeder ist!
An soetwas haben, glaube ich die meisten kein Interesse! Wir fahren 

*JUST-FOR-FUN*​Wer meint zeigen zu müssen wie schnell und fit er ist, kann einen eigenen Termin machen und gegen sich alleine fahren!!!

In diesem Sinne bis spätestens Dienstag wieder im Wald

Yogi
(der selbsernannte König)​


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. August 2009)

War mal wieder ne schöne Runde,leider war der Aufenthalt im Biergarten zu kurz 
Aber wir waren uns eben nicht so GRÜN Gestern


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ahhhh, mit nicht so guter Laune hin und mit bester Laune wieder nach Hause!
> Das war ja wohl wieder eine luschtige Runde. Auch wenn wir ein paar technische Probleme hatten.
> z.B.
> Tauchsieder wollte nur noch mit einer Kurbel weiterfahren.
> ...



Der KÖNIG hat gesprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Der KÖNIG hat gesprochen


----------



## mohlo (5. August 2009)

Und ich dachte: wer "grün ist", darf schnell fahren


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Und ich dachte: wer "grün ist", darf schnell fahren


 

Ech?  Da muss ich mal zum Lackierer!!!

Mohlo, Einladung bestätigt!


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Und ich dachte: wer "grün ist", darf schnell fahren



Da bin ich doch lieber  BLAU


----------



## Conbey (5. August 2009)

Also ich weiß echt nicht was ihr habt...
Ich find *GRÜN* geil!!


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Also ich weiß echt nicht was ihr habt...
> Ich find *GRÜN* geil!!


 

War ja klar!


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. August 2009)

Ist GRÜN  = Schnell?
Wie gut dass ich schwarz bin.


----------



## klez (5. August 2009)

Grün bedeutet doch eigentlich immer GAS! Oder ???


----------



## Conbey (5. August 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ist GRÜN  = Schnell?
> Wie gut dass ich schwarz bin.



Also wenn ich *GRÜN* fahren würde wäre es bestimmt nicht schnell...


----------



## klez (5. August 2009)

Guckt ma!!!  Sogar grüne Werbung hier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

Dann darfst Du auch nicht grün fahren!

Wer fährt mit??
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8884


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

*So Themenwechsel!!!*

*Wie sieht es denn bei den bei den Villefahrern mal mit ner gemeinsamen Tour in einem anderen Revier aus???*
*Da ja Dienstags immer so viele mitfahren und wohl auch sehr viel Spaß haben, dachte ich das wir mal gemeinsam eine Samstag oder Sonntagtour starten!*

*Wie sieht es damit aus???? Wer hat Lust? Vorschläge sind willkommen.*

*Bis bald im Wald*
*Jürgen*


----------



## mohlo (5. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Mohlo, Einladung bestätigt!



Super! Vielen Dank!


----------



## klez (5. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *So Themenwechsel!!!*
> 
> *Wie sieht es denn bei den bei den Villefahrern mal mit ner gemeinsamen Tour in einem anderen Revier aus???*
> *Da ja Dienstags immer so viele mitfahren und wohl auch sehr viel Spaß haben, dachte ich das wir mal gemeinsam eine Samstag oder Sonntagtour starten!*
> ...



Samstags in BAM und Umgebung! Bin dabei


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Also wenn ich *GRÜN* fahren würde wäre es bestimmt nicht schnell...



Versuch es mal mit PINK vielleicht wirst du damit schneller


----------



## Conbey (5. August 2009)

Da ist das gute Stück:

http://www.nobrakes.de/bikes/stereo2.JPG

ist wohl ein 2006 und meiner Meinung nach toooottttallll schön!


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

:kotz:


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. August 2009)

Oder mehr Luft


----------



## klez (5. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Da ist das gute Stück:
> 
> http://www.nobrakes.de/bikes/stereo2.JPG
> 
> ist wohl ein 2006 und meiner Meinung nach toooottttallll schön!



Hier Markus... ist auch 2006 und ist auch grün... findeste bestimmt auch totaaaaaal schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (5. August 2009)

Wie war das mit Sonntag....war doch gemütlich und langsam...oder???
Ich melde mich freiwillig als Bremsfallschirm


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wie war das mit Sonntag....war doch gemütlich und langsam...oder???
> Ich melde mich freiwillig als Bremsfallschirm


 

Wir haben es nicht anders erwartet!!!!

@mohlo was ist mit Dir Sonntag??? Trag Dich ein!


----------



## Conbey (5. August 2009)

klez schrieb:


> Hier Markus... ist auch 2006 und ist auch grün... findeste bestimmt auch totaaaaaal schön



:kotz:


----------



## mohlo (5. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wir haben es nicht anders erwartet!!!!
> 
> @mohlo was ist mit Dir Sonntag??? Trag Dich ein!



Nach Rücksprache mit meiner Frau habe ich gestern Abend erfahren, dass wir am Sonntag zum Grillen bei Freunden eingeladen sind.  Ich bin sicherlich bei der nächsten "Ring-Tour" dabei. Evtl. fahre ich aber am Samstag in Bad Münstereifel mit.


----------



## klez (5. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> ...Evtl. fahre ich aber am Samstag in Bad Münstereifel mit.



Wär geil! Yogi hat auch nen LMB angelegt ...  's eintragen nicht vergessen


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dann darfst Du auch nicht grün fahren!
> 
> Wer fährt mit??
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8884



Kann nicht habe Spät ( Tom weiß was das heißt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (5. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *So Themenwechsel!!!*
> 
> *Wie sieht es denn bei den bei den Villefahrern mal mit ner gemeinsamen Tour in einem anderen Revier aus???*
> *Da ja Dienstags immer so viele mitfahren und wohl auch sehr viel Spaß haben, dachte ich das wir mal gemeinsam eine Samstag oder Sonntagtour starten!*
> ...


Hmmm, nicht schlecht . Habe immer Lust nur wenig Zeit 
Vorschläge:
-Fünf Fluss/Bach Tour ( viel Trail ) 
-Runde um Lohmar + HCM+Steinbruch ( Sibby läßt grüssen ) 
-Ahrtal
-Altenberg


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Da ist das gute Stück:
> 
> http://www.nobrakes.de/bikes/stereo2.JPG
> 
> ist wohl ein 2006 und meiner Meinung nach toooottttallll schön!



 Ist ja schon gut. Wir kriegen dein Stumpjumper schon grün. Habe für nächsten Dienstag extra ein paar Textmarker eingepackt. Wir liefern dich dann am Wasserturm ab und dann kannst du dich in der Zwischenzeit, wo wir so langweilige Sachen machen wie biken, lachen und Spass haben, zu dir selbst finden und dich selbst verwirklichen. Vielleicht kannst du dann auch ein paar Feng Shui -Einflüsse in die Bikebemalung einbauen (habe gehört, dass macht bei grünen Rädern schnell, da die Harmonie zwischen Beinen und Kurbel gefördert wird).
Und wenn das nicht hilft, machen wir alle zusammen eine esoterische Schrei-Therapie. 

In diesem Sinne genug der *grünen *Worte.

Gruß und viel Spass am Samstag in B-M.
Robin


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Evtl. fahre ich aber am Samstag in Bad Münstereifel mit.




Zack Zack eintragen! Der König hat gesprochen!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Kann nicht habe Spät ( Tom weiß was das heißt  )



@Tom, das heißt er muss arbeiten und ich habe Spaß??? Gefällt mir!
@Kettenfresser, meld Dich mal wenn Du Frühschicht hast!


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

So,

Chris  und ich hatten vor Monaten den Lieserpfad geplant, aber wegen schlechtem Wetter nicht gefahren

...und nun ein neuer Anlauf!

Es werden ca.65km und ca 1000HM  ! Wer Interesse hat bitte melden, ich denke das wir an einem WE fahren werden 

Genauen Termin werde ich noch bekannt geben und ins LMB setzten! Soll ne schöne Tagestour werden mit 
Bei Interesse einfach im Just-for-fun-riders Thread nachsehen und schreiben!!!!
LG
Yogi!

TERMIN STEHT!!!! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6203017#post6203017

(Dieses Jahr ist dieser Pfad dran)


----------



## yogi71 (6. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Chris  und ich hatten vor Monaten den Lieserpfad geplant, aber wegen schlechtem Wetter nicht gefahren
> 
> ...


 

Hier ein paar Infos:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ahizeulmbyszuocv


----------



## mohlo (6. August 2009)

klez schrieb:


> Wär geil! Yogi hat auch nen LMB angelegt ...  's eintragen nicht vergessen



So, habe mich für Samstag angemeldet. Werde von Erftstadt aus mit Zug nach Bad Münstereifel kommen. 

Ist das der Treffpunkt? => *Link zu Google Maps*


----------



## yogi71 (6. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> So, habe mich für Samstag angemeldet. Werde von Erftstadt aus mit Zug nach Bad Münstereifel kommen.
> 
> Ist das der Treffpunkt? => *Link zu Google Maps*



Ja genau! unter der Brücke!!!

Bis Samstag!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## bbsunny (6. August 2009)

schade, sieht gut aus die strecke...beim nächsten mal...

viel spaß...und gutes wetter...


----------



## ~TOM~ (7. August 2009)

Hey König Yogi,
lass mal deine Königlichen Beziehungen spielen und sorg dafür das 
Sonntag der Regen ausbleibt!
Die Aussichten werden immer schlechter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (7. August 2009)

Hä, die Aussichten sind etwas besser geworden!!!

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/adenau/DE0000045.html

Morgens ist doch nur noch leichter Regen angesagt! Das schreckt uns ja wohl nicht ab!

Mittags nur noch leichter Regenschauer!!!

Die Vorhersagen ändern sich eh alle paar Stunden!

Grüßle an das Gefolge

KÖNIG YOGI


----------



## klez (7. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Grüßle an das Gefolge
> 
> KÖNIG YOGI



...jetzt hat ihn der Größenwahn gepackt... *koppschüttel*


----------



## yogi71 (7. August 2009)

...ein bisschen Spaß muss sein....


----------



## ~TOM~ (7. August 2009)

Ich würde im Königreich Yogenien gerne den Posten des Bierministers  übernehmen 
Oh mein König,bitte gebt mir den Posten


----------



## yogi71 (7. August 2009)

Einverstanden!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. August 2009)

Zu gnädig mein König 
Was is nu mit dem Wetter Morgen,die Meldungen werden schlechter statt besser


----------



## yogi71 (8. August 2009)

Wir fahren!!!!

Der König hat gesprochen!!!!

Heute war super geil!


----------



## Vertexto (8. August 2009)

Sind zwar nicht meine Wetter Konditionen aber wenn es morgen früh nicht aus Eimern Kübelt werde ich um 10:00 Uhr bei Möbel Bell sein.
LG Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (8. August 2009)

Ich bin da!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. August 2009)

So, möchte hier mal wieder auf eine Tour der Just-for-fun-riders aufmerksam machen!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8890 

Würde mich freuen, wenn viele Villeaner teilnehmen!!!

LG
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Sind zwar nicht meine Wetter Konditionen aber wenn es morgen früh nicht aus Eimern Kübelt werde ich um 10:00 Uhr bei Möbel Bell sein.
> LG Gerd


 

Das hat sich ja wohl gestern gelohnt !!!!!!

LG
Yogi[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. August 2009)

Wie waren denn die Bodenverhältnisse in der"Schlammkuhle"?Haben die Enduros wieder alles zerpflügt oder war es angenehm fahrbar??


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wie waren denn die Bodenverhältnisse in der"Schlammkuhle"?Haben die Enduros wieder alles zerpflügt oder war es angenehm fahrbar??


 

War sehr gut fahrbar, Gerd hatte uns oben schon vorgewarnt! Schlamm war auch sehr wenig!


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2009)

Heute wird es wohl wieder sehr voll in der Ville 
Mal sehen ob ich mich Heute trauen soll den Bremser der "schnellen"Gruppe zu spielen!?!?
Vielleicht gibt es da ja schöne Dinge zu sehen


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. August 2009)

Hi!

So voll ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht. Sind doch erst 15 .

Sollten wir wirklich zwei Gruppen machen würde es mich freuen wenn Du dich der schnelleren Truppe anschließt ich habe mir auch schon was schönes Richtung Weilerswist überlegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> So voll ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht. Sind doch erst 15 .




Warte mal ab wenn das Wetter,wie angekündigt,Abends sonnig und warm ist 
Dann kommen die Schwarzfahrer wieder aus ihren Löchern 
Ich tippe mal auf 20.....wer bietet mehr?


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

22


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2009)

18


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. August 2009)

Ich schätze so um die 21 weil es kommt noch einer von dem ich weiß der sich aber nicht eingetragen hatt. Ein Gast aus dem Süddeutschen Raum.


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> ich habe mir auch schon was schönes Richtung Weilerswist überlegt



Dann hoffe ich doch das ich fit genug bin um bei euch Heizern mit zu halten 

@Yogi: Hast du eigendlich den "kleinen" erreicht???


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich doch das ich fit genug bin um bei euch Heizern mit zu halten



Wer heizt denn hier? Wir stehen doch nur rum... 



~TOM~ schrieb:


> @Yogi: Hast du eigendlich den "kleinen" erreicht???



Ja genau, kommt ER? Oder ist er in Fischenich im Einsatz??


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

Ich arbeite dran![FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]

Wieso hör ich hier heizen??? Das ist die Feierabendrunde, sollte Simon das nicht einhalten gibts was auf die Birne [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





.[/FONT]

Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. August 2009)

Hallo Hallo Hallo!

Vor zu heizen hatte ich nicht wirklich. Mir ist schon bewusst, dass es eine Feierabendrunde ist.  Ausßerdem bin ich ja nicht grün.


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ausßerdem bin ich ja nicht grün.



Noch nicht


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. August 2009)

Nie und nimmer werde ich mir ein grünes Bike holen. So schnell will ich garnicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (11. August 2009)

Der gute Carsten (Sun909) hat mich gestern auf eine gute Idee gebracht!!

Wie wäre es mal, auch für Ville Fremde, mit einer Best of Ville Tour an 
einem Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Der gute Carsten (Sun909) hat mich gestern auf eine gute Idee gebracht!!
> 
> Wie wäre es mal, auch für Ville Fremde, mit einer Best of Ville Tour an
> einem Samstag oder Sonntag?


 
Gute Idee, sollen wir beide nochmal ne Explorertour starten und die Trails abfahren??? Sag wann, ich bin dabei!

Dann laden wir alle Ville Fremden mal ein!!!!!

LG

 Yogi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Mir fallen da spontan schon ein paar Sachen ein!


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. August 2009)

Ich denke richtung Weilerswist bekommen wir heute schon welche mit. 
Finde ich auch eine schöne Idee


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2009)

Arrghh! Regen! Hoffentlich ist es in ca. 8 Stunden wieder trocken - habe doch so schön mein Rad geputzt. Besonders nach der Tour am letzten Samstag in Bad Münstereifel.


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Arrghh! Regen! Hoffentlich ist es in ca. 8 Stunden wieder trocken - habe doch so schön mein Rad geputzt. Besonders nach der Tour am letzten Samstag in Bad Münstereifel.


 

Hey Mohlo, wie sieht es denn bei Dir mit nächsten Samstag aus???

LG
Yogi


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, sollen wir beide nochmal ne Explorertour starten und die Trails abfahren??? Sag wann, ich bin dabei!
> 
> Dann laden wir alle Ville Fremden mal ein!!!!!
> 
> ...



Du und ich wir zwei!? Ganz alleine?? Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir uns mal 
an nem Wochenende mit DEM besten, Ville und Trail Guide überhaupt (ich denke wir wissen alle, wer gemeint ist) treffen und dann mal ne schöne Tour zusammen basteln!?


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Mohlo, wie sieht es denn bei Dir mit nächsten Samstag aus???
> 
> LG
> Yogi



Leider (nun ja, eigentlich freue ich mich darauf) habe ich am kommenden Samstag die Quad-Tour durch die Eifel. Evtl. kann ich Euch ja mit dem Quad die Berge hochziehen. 

Wie sieht es denn mit dem 29.08. aus?

LG
Mohlo


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Du und ich wir zwei!? Ganz alleine?? Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir uns mal
> an nem Wochenende mit DEM besten, Ville und Trail Guide überhaupt (ich denke wir wissen alle, wer gemeint ist) treffen und dann mal ne schöne Tour zusammen basteln!?



Aber bitte dann unbedingt mit dem Garmin tracken.


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Aber bitte dann unbedingt mit dem Garmin tracken.



Natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Du und ich wir zwei!? Ganz alleine?? Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir uns mal
> an nem Wochenende mit DEM besten, Ville und Trail Guide überhaupt (ich denke wir wissen alle, wer gemeint ist) treffen und dann mal ne schöne Tour zusammen basteln!?


 
Schreib ihn mal an!


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Aber bitte dann unbedingt mit dem Garmin tracken.


 

Würden wir ja sonst auch nicht alles wiederfinden!

Edit:

Meine Damen und Herren, wir sind jetzt schon bei *19* Teilnehmern!!!! Also auf!


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Arrghh! Regen! Hoffentlich ist es in ca. 8 Stunden wieder trocken - habe doch so schön mein Rad geputzt. Besonders nach der Tour am letzten Samstag in Bad Münstereifel.



Das bisschen Regen,sei doch froh das die Trails nicht so staubig sind 
Jetzt scheint doch auch wieder die Sonne,die 5 min Regen haben wohl nicht die ganze Ville aufgeweicht 

Zu dem Best of Ville.
Die Idee ist nicht schlecht,schätze mal das Mr.Ville ne schöne Runde so um die 60km auf die Beine stellen kann,amschließendes Grillen wäre auch fein.....gibt es nen Platz wo man das darf...hmm,mir fällt nur die Hütte am Bleibtreu See ein!


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren, wir sind jetzt schon bei *19*



Na das wird ja wieder ein nettes Grüppchen werden!!


----------



## klez (11. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren, wir sind jetzt schon bei *19* Teilnehmern!!!! Also auf!



Ich prognostiziere die 20 innerhalb der nächsten halben Stunde


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

klez schrieb:


> Ich prognostiziere die 20 innerhalb der nächsten halben Stunde


 
wen haste bestochen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (11. August 2009)

Den Süddeutsch besucher


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

und 20!


----------



## klez (11. August 2009)

TADAAAAAAAA   

und @whitebandit: DU OLLER VERRÄTER


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

klez schrieb:


> TADAAAAAAAA
> 
> und @whitebandit: DU OLLER VERRÄTER


 
so isser!


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. August 2009)

Das ist gemein 

Nur weil ich 1 + 1 zusammen zählen kann.


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

Das sind aber dann 2 und nicht 20!


----------



## klez (11. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das sind aber dann 2 und nicht 20!



und mir wird nachgesagt, dass ich nen klug*******r wäre... das hier ist ja wohl DAS paradebeispiel für klug*******rei!


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. August 2009)

was denn jetzt die 2 oder die 20


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2009)

[oberklugscheißmodus]

Wir sind zwar 20 *Mit*fahrer. Aber mit Yogi sind es 21 Fahrer. 

[/oberklugscheißmodus]


----------



## grobis (11. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> wen haste bestochen???




Ja war ganz schön teuer, freue mich schon auf mein gesponsertes Bier...

VG Grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (11. August 2009)

Übrigens schon 21 ohne den König da geht doch bestimmt noch was oder?


----------



## klez (11. August 2009)

Hier in Weilerswist kommt gerade wunderschön die Sonne durch... die lockt bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen Schwarzfahrer nachher aus den Löchern...


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2009)

klez schrieb:


> Hier in Weilerswist kommt gerade wunderschön die Sonne durch... die lockt bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen Schwarzfahrer nachher aus den Löchern...



Besonders wenn nachher alles so schön grün ist.


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2009)

@Yogi, 

trigger doch mal den kleinen Feger an! Die fehlt noch in unserer glorreichen Runde!


----------



## Flitschbirne (11. August 2009)

Ich hab mir leider die Hand verstaut und das ganze hat sich jetzt noch entzündet. Ich werde wohl jetzt erstmal 2-3 Wochen ausfallen :-(


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Ich hab mir leider die Hand verstaut und das ganze hat sich jetzt noch entzündet. Ich werde wohl jetzt erstmal 2-3 Wochen ausfallen :-(



 Du machst Sachen...


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2009)

Tja da wir nu mit  Yogilein schon 23 sind lag ich wohl falsch 
Hoffe das zum Abend die versprochene Sonne noch durchkommt!!!


----------



## mahatma (11. August 2009)

23 Mitfahrer? S-h-i-t, das artet ja langsam zum Volksmarathon aus ...
Dann heißt es bald sicher: Geht Dienstags nicht im Wald spazieren, da sind die Hools unterwegs! 
Na viel Spaß jedenfalls.
In wieviel Gruppen startet ihr denn?


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2009)

So, die Mega Tour mit 26 Mitfahrern (glaub ich) ist zu Ende! Echt schöne 
Runde, aber leider auch mit einem negativen Höhepunkt! 

Bis jetzt war es ja alles ganz lustig, aber ich persönlich möchte und werde 
nicht mehr mit Leuten fahren, die meinen sich daran aufgeilen zu müssen, 
wie sie anderen zeigen wie toll sie Fahrradfahren können, nicht auf andere 
warten können und sich dann mitten in der Tour mit den Worten 
verabschieden: ...zu Hause wartet de Frau und poppen ist wichtiger wie 
Fahrradfahren...

Also HelmutQLT ich an deiner Stelle würde mir mal Gedanken machen...
vorallem, da du mit deiner Art, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, schon in 
anderen Fahrgemeinschaften unangenehm aufgefallen bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2009)

Rischtisch 
Aber sonst war es ne schöne Runde,wie immer viel gelacht und spaß gehabt!
Schade das du nicht mehr mit im Biergarten warst,das Blonde war heute besonders lecker   
Ich hoffe alle anderen Mitfahrer sind gut Heim gekommen und das man sich bald wieder im Wald sieht!

Nochmal was für die überflutete Tastatur vom Robin 
War schön dich in der Ville dabei gehabt zu haben und wir hatten immer viel lachen können mit Dir....vielleicht auch ein zwei mal über Dich 
Hoffe wir sehen dich irgendwann mal wieder,wünsche dir viel SPAß in den Hamburger Hills 
Grüß mir die Piraten die dir da übern Weg fahren!!


----------



## Aeddy (11. August 2009)

mal wieder soweit alles top ... aaußer dem schon genannten ..

ja wenn der Robin bei die Piraten ist vielleicht lassen die was Gold springen für paar grüne Räder 

viel spass da oben ...

grüße Aeddy


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Ich hab mir leider die Hand verstaut und das ganze hat sich jetzt noch entzündet. Ich werde wohl jetzt erstmal 2-3 Wochen ausfallen :-(



Hey, dann gute Besserung und hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder dabei!


Tja zum heutigen Abend...was soll man noch sagen??? Bis auf den Zwischenfall,wie oben genannt, ist an dieser Tour nichts mehr zu toppen! Ich denke das die Tour vielen Spaß macht und sich ganz schön rum gesprochen hat. Das sieht ma ja an den Teilnehmerzahlen.
Woran das liegt keine Ahnung. Bedanke mich bei meinen Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrern für den schönen Abend, der Ausklang im Wasserturm ist immer ein, zwei Bierchen wert! Ich denke meiner Frau macht es auch sehr viel Spaß mit Euch zu fahren. 
Es hat sich eine unglaublich lockere Runde zusammengefunden, die wie ich hoffe, noch viele gemeinsame Touren fahren wird.

Es ist eben alles *JUST-FOR-FUN* und das ist auch gut so!

Ich freu mich auf die nächste Tour

Euer 

Yogi


----------



## klez (11. August 2009)

Wir dürfen natürlich nicht vergessen, dass Radler für die Radler zu erwähnen uuuuund unseren Abschiedchor für unseren Bierminister Tom!


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2009)

klez schrieb:


> Wir dürfen natürlich nicht vergessen, dass Radler für die Radler zu erwähnen uuuuund unseren Abschiedchor für unseren Bierminister Tom!



Ich hab ja schon geschrieben das das Blonde sehhhr lecker war 
Und der Chor war klasse,der Nachbar hatte soviel Mitleid mit mir das ich glatt noch ein Bier mit ihnen trinken musste....ich armer


----------



## klez (11. August 2009)

aaaahhh!! *licht aufgeh* ... jetzt hab ich den Satz verstanden 

und tom, du bist schon ein armer armer ... bierminister...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (11. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,

war ne klasse Runde mit schönen Ville-Trails-Schmankerln. 

Viele Grüße
Grobis

PS: Und immer daran denken: Hopp, hopp schnell nach hause, der Sex wartet...  
Aber fahrt mir bloß keine Biker dabei um!!!


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. August 2009)

Was macht ein *Gelbfüßler* in der Ville...?


----------



## grobis (11. August 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Was macht ein *Gelbfüßler* in der Ville...?



Biken, denn manchmal muss man auch Kompromisse eingehen können...
In der Ville gibt's mehr Trails als in Ettlingen. Liegt eben nur am Rande des Schwarzwalds...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Aber sonst war es ne schöne Runde,wie immer viel gelacht und spaß gehabt!  ...
> Nochmal was für die überflutete Tastatur vom Robin
> War schön dich in der Ville dabei gehabt zu haben und wir hatten immer viel lachen können mit Dir....vielleicht auch ein zwei mal über Dich
> Hoffe wir sehen dich irgendwann mal wieder,wünsche dir viel SPAß in den Hamburger Hills
> Grüß mir die Piraten die dir da übern Weg fahren!!



Das versteh ich nicht , wie kann man über mich lachen, wo ich doch so "bierernst" bin (oh, noch ein Wortspiel, wie toll ) Jetzt muss ich wieder 



Aeddy schrieb:


> ...
> ja wenn der Robin bei die Piraten ist vielleicht lassen die was Gold springen für paar grüne Räder



Ich bring euch dann allen eins mit. Aber nur in rosa, außer für Conbey, der steht ja auf grün.



klez schrieb:


> Wir dürfen natürlich nicht vergessen, dass Radler für die Radler ...



Toll!! Bis das bei mir geschnackelt hatte, hat es echt gedauert. Aber da sind wir wieder bei der eigenen "Integenz", die wohl doch nicht so ausgeprägt ist. Naja, wenigstens denk ich nicht mit der Hose.


Ansonsten wünsche ich euch die nächsten Wochen viel Spass ohne mich in der Ville. Aber denkt immer dran, auch in Hamburg gibt es das Internet (hab ich mir sagen lassen), und das wird mich nicht davon abhalten, hier reinzugucken und ggf. "qualifizierte" Beiträge zu verfassen. 

Mein Plan für nächsten Dienstag steht, erst ein ordentliches (!) Bier an der Alster und dann in diese Strasse, benannt nach einem deutschen Männervornamen (ein Tipp: Paul ist es nicht, aber ihr könnt ja mal weiterraten).

Soweit so gut: So will ich mich vorerst mit einem Zitat (oh, wie intelligent)  aus Film, Funk und Fernsehen bei euch verabschieden:

" Hasta la Vista Baby! I'll be back!" im November.

Gruß Robin

PS: Ich habe noch den Posten des Senftenträgers zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ich bitte um Anträge (natürlich nur ernstgemeinte)!

PPS: So leicht ist Yogi aber nicht, also sollte man schon was im Arm haben.


----------



## Vertexto (11. August 2009)

Danke an alle mitfahre heute bei der Ville Tour, war wie immer sehr schön und sellten so viel gelacht, sorry noch mal Katrin für den fast Sturz
Und Dir(Robin)Fliewatüüt alles gute in Hamburg,da gibst bestimmt auch Wälder mit Singletrails und andere Biker die Dir die Gegend zeigen 
In diesem Sinne happy Trail ......
LG Gerd

P.S. Best of Ville ist schon in Arbeit........

PPS. Danke noch an Markus für die Geilen Aufkleber!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. August 2009)

klez schrieb:


> aaaahhh!! *licht aufgeh* ... jetzt hab ich den Satz verstanden
> 
> und tom, du bist schon ein armer armer ... bierminister...



War ja auch schon spät Gestern 
Und ja,ich bin arm!!!!Stell dir vor,ich mach so die Tür auf,schleiche um den ersten Köter rum,da steht dann der Nachbar um de Ecke und drückt mir gleich ne Pulle in die Hand....mit den Worten"nach der PEINLICHEN" Nummer brauchst du das jetzt bestimmt!!!!"
Also dem Chor nochmal ein Herzliches Danke,so kommt man zu nem gute Nacht Bier


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ja ich möchte mich bei Euch auch bedanken, auch für die Geduld die ihr aufgebracht habt. War ja mein Erstes Mal in der Größe.
Hat echt eine Menge Spaß gemacht bis auf die Überholaktion (Tendenziel habe ich nichts dagegen überholt zu werden. Es kommt nur auf Ort an ) aber ich denke das Thema ist ja jetzt durch.

Robin ich wünsche Dir alles gute und ich freu mich wenn Du im November wieder da bist.


----------



## Conbey (12. August 2009)

Bye bye Robin

und komm bald wieder, bald wieder zu uns...tüdelüdü...tüdelüdü...wenn wir schon mal beim Chor / singen sind


----------



## yogi71 (12. August 2009)

Tja lieber Robin,

es ist ja schon alles gesagt! Auch ich wünsche Dir alles gute in Hamburg und viel Spaß. Geniess das Bier an der Alster und denk hin und wieder an uns.

Wir sehen uns im November zum Winterbiken!! Ärger die MTB´ler im Norden nicht soviel!
Gib ab und zu mal ein Lebenszeichen von Dir in diesem "bekloppten" Thread!

Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (12. August 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass die Dienstags Feierabendtour eine lockere Runde ist, wir kein Rennen fahren. 
Ich werde mir erlaube jeden der rücksichtslos fährt, bei den nächsten Touren auszuschliessen! 
Leider musste ich gestern festellen das es immer noch Menschen gibt, denen alles egal ist. Ob Sie sich oder anderen etwas beweisen müssen weiß ich nicht, aber solche passen nicht in unsere Runde! Ich habe keine Lust irgendwann jemanden ins Krankenhaus zufahren

Es gibt immer noch Regeln beim Mountainbiken.

Das wollte ich hier mal gesagt haben. Wir können sehr viel Spaß haben, aber wenn es um die Gesundheit geht ist SCHLUSS.

Danke

LG
Jürgen der gern MTB fährt

PS: Helmut QLT habe ich von unserer Tour ausgeschlossen! Dies nur zur Info, damit ist das Thema hoffentlich beendet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (12. August 2009)

Mit wem sollen wir denn jetzt Rennen fahren am "SINGELTRAIL"!!!!(ok,ich lasse es)

Aber mir ist was anderes eingefallen,wenn wir wirklich die B o V Tour machen und sich nur die Leute eintragen die eh fast immer mit dabei sind,dann kommst da ja schon auf über 20 
Ab wann müssen wir uns eigendlich als Großveranstaltung anmelden??


----------



## yogi71 (12. August 2009)

Stimmt! Lasst uns ein meeting machen!


----------



## bbsunny (12. August 2009)

>>klugscheißmodus an!

versammlungsfreiheit wird durch artikel 8 im grundgesetz festgelegt:

_(1) Alle Deutschen haben das Recht, sich ohne Anmeldung oder Erlaubnis friedlich und ohne Waffen zu versammeln.
_
<<klugscheißmodus aus!

obwohl...man könnte das mtb auch als waffe benutzen...


----------



## Yogine (12. August 2009)

Es hat mir gestern wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch in der Ville zu fahren! 
Danke an alle Wartenden!

@Fliwatüüt: Alles Gute in HH! Viel Spaß an der Alster und der "Herrenstraße"!

LG Yogine


----------



## Conbey (12. August 2009)

bbsunny schrieb:


> obwohl...man könnte das mtb auch als waffe benutzen...



Aber nur, wenn man ein grünes Cube fährt!


----------



## yogi71 (12. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn man ein grünes Cube fährt!


 
Lasst uns das Thema hier beenden!


----------



## Conbey (12. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Lasst uns das Thema hier beenden!



Jawohl Herr und Gebieter


----------



## yogi71 (12. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Jawohl Herr und Gebieter


 
bin ich nicht


----------



## dischi07 (12. August 2009)

grobis schrieb:


> ...war ne klasse Runde mit schönen Ville-Trails-Schmankerln.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen - bin zwar schon des öfteren in der Ville gefahren, aber diese Strecken kannte ich noch nicht! 
Sorry, dass ich mich so überstürzt verabschiedet habe - ich musste leider nach hause... - aber aus einem anderem Grund als der hier diskutierte...
Könnte mir jemad den Track von der Strecke schicken - das wäre super!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tauchsieder (12. August 2009)

na, da hab ich ja gestern was verpasst 

aber nachdem sich bei den letzten feierabend-ville runden jeweils meine linke kurbel vom rad verabschiedete, scheute ich gestern den weg.

komischerweise hat dieselbe kurbel bisher alle fahrten mit dem team-tomburg - so auch am sonntag - gehalten. 

wohnt in der ville ein geist, der lx-kurbeln von mountainbikes löst???


----------



## yogi71 (12. August 2009)

Wer weiß, wer weiß!!! Die Tomburger fahren wahrscheinlich noch gemütlicher als wir!!!


----------



## grobis (12. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wer weiß!!! Die Tomburger fahren wahrscheinlich noch gemütlicher als wir!!!



Da geht's nur bergab, ergo: Braust du keine Kurbel...

VG Grobis


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Bye bye Robin
> 
> und komm bald wieder, bald wieder zu uns...tüdelüdü...tüdelüdü...wenn wir schon mal beim Chor / singen sind



Nach dem Chorauftritt bei Tom gestern bin ich doch froh, dass ein Post nicht singen kann . Geht lieber biken und legt die Gesangskarriere auf Eis. Ich als neuer Dieter Bohlen der Ville spreche euch nämlich eine knallharte Talentfreiheit aus. 

 

Gruß Robin

PS: Darf ich Gesangsminister werden?


----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2009)

*Liebe Villeaner,*

*ich spiele mit dem Gedanken den Treffpunkt für die Dienstags Ville Feierabendtour Richtung Wasserturm zu verlegen!!! Da wir ja nach der Tour immer im Wasserturm einkehren, könnten wir von dort direkt mit dem Auto heimfahren und müssten nicht noch zum Parkplatz Heider Bergsee radeln! Gerade jetzt wo es früher dunkel wird.*

*Was haltet Ihr davon??*

*LG
*Yogi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mohlo (13. August 2009)

Gute Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klez (13. August 2009)

JEP! Find ich gut


----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2009)

*ACHTUNG *​ 
NEUER TREFFPUNKT FÜR DIENSTAG FEIERABENDTOUR !!!​ 

Parkplatz WASSERTURM​


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. August 2009)

Mist,dann muss ich ja zum Startpunkt schon den ersten Berg bezwingen 
Dann hat der gute Markus(Conbey) es ja noch weiter,oder er kommt mit dem Auto!


----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2009)

Dat schaffst Du schon....

er hat 2000m mehr!!! Zurück muss er ja sowieso vom Wasserturm aus


----------



## Conbey (13. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Mist,dann muss ich ja zum Startpunkt schon den ersten Berg bezwingen
> Dann hat der gute Markus(Conbey) es ja noch weiter,oder er kommt mit dem Auto!



Ja ich bin auch total begeistert davon! 
Meine Hoffnung war noch, dass du vielleicht nen Weg empfehlen kannst! 

Aber ich habe gerade wieder eine Eingebung!!! 

Wir können es auch einfach so machen, dass sich um 18 Uhr am Wasserturm getroffen wird und das man dann von dort aus am Heider Bergsee vorbei fährt und die anderen um 18.15 Uhr dort einsammelt. Oder die, für die es günstiger ist das Auto am Wasserturm zu haben, parken dort und finden sich einfach bis 18.15 Uhr am Heider Bergsee ein.


----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2009)

Dat erklär ,mal ner Horde Biker !!! Nur weil du ein Hügelchen nicht hoch willst!


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. August 2009)

Kann Markus ja fast verstehen 
Aber wenn er ja schon ne Eingebung hatte,wird er den Weg wohl finden!!!??!!!
Oder war die Eingebung der Vorschlag mit dem Start 18 Uhr Wasserturm und dann zum Heider runter??
Markus,es sind keine 10 Min. bis oben,kommst bei mir vorbei und dann fahren wir gemeinsam durch den dunklen Wald


----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Kann Markus ja fast verstehen
> Aber wenn er ja schon ne Eingebung hatte,wird er den Weg wohl finden!!!??!!!
> Oder war die Eingebung der Vorschlag mit dem Start 18 Uhr Wasserturm und dann zum Heider runter??
> Markus,es sind keine 10 Min. bis oben,kommst bei mir vorbei und dann fahren wir gemeinsam durch den dunklen Wald


 
bekommst oben dann auch ein leckeres Blondes!


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> bekommst oben dann auch ein leckeres Blondes!



Mit der Kleinen kannst du andere Ködern 
So nötig hab ich es jetzt auch nicht


----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2009)

Hääää,

bei mir ist das ein Bier!! Wat dachtest Du denn schon wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klez (13. August 2009)

Ein weiterer Vorteil am neuen Treffpunkt ist, dass da abends keine Osteurasiatischen-BMW-Proleten mehr die Musik (DUN DUN DUN DUN DUN DUN) aufreißen... Weil manchmal steht man da ja schon noch nen Weilchen und quatscht über dies und das...


----------



## Schleichsemmel (13. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand die Adresse vom Wasserturmtreffpunkt? (bitte keine Koordinaten)

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2009)

Wasserturm Brühl
Liblarer Straße 181
50321 Brühl


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hääää,
> 
> bei mir ist das ein Bier!! Wat dachtest Du denn schon wieder?



Ach so.....ich denke da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden....
Dachte du meinst die kleine Blonde im Wasserturm 
Aber die hätte ich auch nicht angenommen,oh mein großzügiger König


----------



## dischi07 (13. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

noch einmal die Bitte nach dem Track von Dienstag - es sind doch einige mit nem Garmin gefahren!?
Es wäre wirklich super, wenn ihn mir einer schicken würde!

Grüße


----------



## mahatma (13. August 2009)

@ yogi
Gute Idee mit dem Wasserturm. Von dort lässt sich vor allem viel schöner in die Ville eintauchen!


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. August 2009)

Hi!
Hast eine E-Mail


----------



## Tauchsieder (13. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *Liebe Villeaner,*
> 
> *ich spiele mit dem Gedanken den Treffpunkt für die Dienstags Ville Feierabendtour Richtung Wasserturm zu verlegen!!! Da wir ja nach der Tour immer im Wasserturm einkehren, könnten wir von dort direkt mit dem Auto heimfahren und müssten nicht noch zum Parkplatz Heider Bergsee radeln! Gerade jetzt wo es früher dunkel wird.*
> 
> ...



ähem, räusper, räusper,

also nachdem ich ca. 8 mal zu treffen am heider bergsee gekommen bin und alle 8 mal irgendwie anders gefahren bin, mit anreisedauer von 40min bis 1std 10min mit mehr oder weniger hohem oder niedrigem puls, davon 5 mal leute fragen musste, wo der heider bergsee ist und dabei 1x nur ca. 20m davon entfernt war und ich daraufhin letzten samstag drei stunden mit dem crossrennrad durch die ville gefahren bin, um mir einen weg dort hin einzuprägen, halte ich es für eine spitzenmäßige idee den treffpunkt zu verlegen.

warum nicht gleich so ???

also dann: bis nächsten dienstag.


----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2009)

Tauchsieder schrieb:


> ähem, räusper, räusper,
> 
> also nachdem ich ca. 8 mal zu treffen am heider bergsee gekommen bin und alle 8 mal irgendwie anders gefahren bin, mit anreisedauer von 40min bis 1std 10min mit mehr oder weniger hohem oder niedrigem puls, davon 5 mal leute fragen musste, wo der heider bergsee ist und dabei 1x nur ca. 20m davon entfernt war und ich daraufhin letzten samstag drei stunden mit dem crossrennrad durch die ville gefahren bin, um mir einen weg dort hin einzuprägen, halte ich es für eine spitzenmäßige idee den treffpunkt zu verlegen.
> 
> ...



Ja genau! Das hab ich mir so gedacht!

Bis Dienstag!

LG
Yogi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dann auch fein eintragen und nicht schwarz fahren!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> @ yogi
> Gute Idee mit dem Wasserturm. Von dort lässt sich vor allem viel schöner in die Ville eintauchen!



Da haste Recht, da kann man wirklich in die Ville eintauchen!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. August 2009)

Vielleicht ist der gute Mahatma dann auch mal wieder dabei,ist ja quasi vor seiner Haustüre


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG *​
> NEUER TREFFPUNKT FÜR DIENSTAG FEIERABENDTOUR !!!​
> 
> Parkplatz WASSERTURM​



Na ob das gut geht. Ich sehe schon die ersten zehn Pannen, die natürlich nicht behoben werden können, auf dem Parkplatz. Und ganz schlaue Füchse bringen gleich ein kaputtes Rad mit. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (14. August 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Na ob das gut geht. Ich sehe schon die ersten zehn Pannen, die natürlich nicht behoben werden können, auf dem Parkplatz. Und ganz schlaue Füchse bringen gleich ein kaputtes Rad mit.
> 
> Gruß Robin


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. August 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Na ob das gut geht. Ich sehe schon die ersten zehn Pannen, die natürlich nicht behoben werden können, auf dem Parkplatz. Und ganz schlaue Füchse bringen gleich ein kaputtes Rad mit.
> 
> Gruß Robin



MIST Ich bin Durchschaut! 
Robin du bist sooooo gemein!Wollte doch gleich im Wasserturm das Bier genießen


----------



## yogi71 (14. August 2009)

*Die Just-for-fun-riders laden ein:*

1. B.o.V JUST-FOR-FUN-RIDERS & FRIENDS´09

Es sind alle eingeladen, die Lust am Biken haben und eine schöne Tour durch die Ville mit den schönsten Trails, die die Gegend hergibt, erleben möchten. Sozusagen 

*"Best of Ville"*

Treffpunkt ist 10.oo Uhr am Parkplatz Birkhof (1.Parkplatz an der B51)
Gestartet wird um 10.30 Uhr. Je nach Teilnehmerzahl wird es eine zügige und eine langsame Gruppe geben. 

Es wäre schön wenn viele Biker teilnehmen würden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8943

Anschließend werden wir, wer Lust hat, im Birkhof einkehren und dort den Tag ausklingen lassen.

Weitere Infos folgen in der nächsten Woche!

Bis bald im Wald und bei B.o.V

Yogi & die Just-for-fun-riders​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (14. August 2009)

dischi07 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> noch einmal die Bitte nach dem Track von Dienstag - es sind doch einige mit nem Garmin gefahren!?
> Es wäre wirklich super, wenn ihn mir einer schicken würde!
> ...


 

Hi,
würd ich ja glatt machen, aber bei mir fehlt der Rückweg vom letzten Trail zum Wasserturm!!!!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> MIST Ich bin Durchschaut!
> Robin du bist sooooo gemein!Wollte doch gleich im Wasserturm das Bier genießen



Ja, neee, is`klar. Gib doch zu das du das "blonde" genießen willst  . Das Bier ist doch nur Mittel zum Zweck.

Gruß Robin


----------



## WhiteBandit (14. August 2009)

Genau ein Radler für die Radler


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. August 2009)

Ja,hmmmm lecker


----------



## mahatma (14. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der gute Mahatma dann auch mal wieder dabei,ist ja quasi vor seiner Haustüre



Na, dann versuch ich mal, deine Hoffnungen nicht zu enttäuschen!


----------



## mohlo (15. August 2009)

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++

*(Brühl im Rheinland) Best of Ville Tour 2009*
Die Just for Fun Riders starten am 11. Oktober 2009 ihren ersten Rekordversuch. Werden Sie es schaffen, Ihre Dienstagsrunden zu übertreffen und so einiges an Staub in der Ville aufzuwirbeln? Werden die Zufahrtstrassen zum Startpunkt mit kilometerlangen Staus verstopft sein? Wird der "Grüne Würfel" unser Tempo halten können? Bleibt ein Stein auf dem anderen? Fragen ünber Fragen!

Mehr Infos unter  *mtb.mohlberg.de*

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++


----------



## Aeddy (16. August 2009)

hey coole page .. das macht ja richtig was her jungs ...

habt ihr gut gemacht ... auf zum weltrekord 

grüße Aeddy


----------



## Fritz von Erft (16. August 2009)

Potzblitz! Toll aufgemachte HP!
Nicht durch Zufall bin ich auf diesen Fred gestoßen, seit Jahresbeginn fahre ich nach über 11 Jahren Rennrad mit einem Mal auf einem MTB u.a. durch die - na? als Erftstädter? - genau: durch die Ville.
Werde versuchen, bei einem der nächsten Treffs auch mal mit von der Partie zu sein. 
Sollte ich als Anfänger abreißen lassen müssen - ist das nicht weiter schlimm!


----------



## Vertexto (16. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++
> 
> *(Brühl im Rheinland) Best of Ville Tour 2009*
> Die Just for Fun Riders starten am 11. Oktober 2009 ihren ersten Rekordversuch. Werden Sie es schaffen, Ihre Dienstagsrunden zu übertreffen und so einiges an Staub in der Ville aufzuwirbeln? Werden die Zufahrtstrassen zum Startpunkt mit kilometerlangen Staus verstopft sein? Wird der "Grüne Würfel" unser Tempo halten können? Bleibt ein Stein auf dem anderen? Fragen ünber Fragen!
> ...



Mensch Markus,
die Page sieht ja super Profesionell aus,da merkt man direkt das Du vom Fach bist
Leider habe ich zu spät gesehen das Du um 10:00 Uhr ne Tour reingesetzt hattest,währe sonst mitgefahren.
LG Gerd

P.S. Fährt heute abend gegen 18-19:00 Uhr noch jemand in der Ville?


----------



## mohlo (16. August 2009)

Fritz von Erft schrieb:


> Potzblitz! Toll aufgemachte HP!
> Nicht durch Zufall bin ich auf diesen Fred gestoßen, seit Jahresbeginn fahre ich nach über 11 Jahren Rennrad mit einem Mal auf einem MTB u.a. durch die - na? als Erftstädter? - genau: durch die Ville.
> Werde versuchen, bei einem der nächsten Treffs auch mal mit von der Partie zu sein.
> Sollte ich als Anfänger abreißen lassen müssen - ist das nicht weiter schlimm!



Hallo Fritz! Ich komme ebenfalls aus Erftstadt, genauer gesagt aus Lechenich. Wenn Du Lust hast, können wir gerne am kommenden Dienstag gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt radeln.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (16. August 2009)

******STOLEN**********STOLEN*********

Hallo Zusaamen!

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann ist mir zwischen gestern Abend 18:00 Uhr und heute Mitteag 14:00 Uhr mein Rad aus meiner Tiefgarage in Weilerswist geklaut worden.

Es ist ein Schwarzes (nein kein grünes) CUBE ACID COMP SE. Besondere Merkmale auf dem Oberrohr ist ein Kartzer. Desweiteren hat das Bike Einen Komplett Satz von DT Swiss in Schwarz mit roten Hope Schnellspanneren.
Was nicht so leicht auszutauschen ist, sind die grünen SwissTop Bremsbeläge. 

Könntet Ihr bitte die Augen offen halten ob Ihr es seht und mir bescheid geben. 

******STOLEN**********STOLEN*********


----------



## mohlo (16. August 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> ******STOLEN**********STOLEN*********
> 
> Hallo Zusaamen!
> 
> ...



Ach Du  s c h e i ß e  ... das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich 
Ich werde mal meine Augen offen halten, wenn ich durch die Ville düse. 

Hast Du evtl. noch ein Foto von dem Bike, das die hier posten könntest?


----------



## mohlo (16. August 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Mensch Markus,
> die Page sieht ja super Profesionell aus,da merkt man direkt das Du vom Fach bist
> Leider habe ich zu spät gesehen das Du um 10:00 Uhr ne Tour reingesetzt hattest,währe sonst mitgefahren.
> LG Gerd
> ...



Hallo Gerd! Ich bin zwar erst vor einer Stunde von meiner Tour zurück... aber dann kann ich wohl die Bike-Klamotten gleich anlassen 

Wie wäre es mit 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Birkhof? Ich hätte dann so 2 Stündchen Zeit. Evtl. könnten wir auch schon ein paar Trails erkunden?!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Vertexto (16. August 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> ******STOLEN**********STOLEN*********
> 
> Hallo Zusaamen!
> 
> ...



Wie Rad weg???
so ein Mist,
da mußt Du Dir ja leider ein schönes neues Kaufen
Was machen eigentlich deine Verletzungen ????
LG 
Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (16. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd! Ich bin zwar erst vor einer Stunde von meiner Tour zurück... aber dann kann ich wohl die Bike-Klamotten gleich anlassen
> 
> Wie wäre es mit 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Birkhof? Ich hätte dann so 2 Stündchen Zeit. Evtl. könnten wir auch schon ein paar Trails erkunden?!
> 
> ...



Jo,geht klar bin um 1800 am Birkhof,

Was ist los mit euch ???? vom Bike Virus infiziert?? Der König fährt mal eben 120 Km und Du nach einer 5 Stunden Tour immer noch nicht genug???
Ich mach mir langsam sorgen.....zzzzzz


----------



## mohlo (16. August 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Jo,geht klar bin um 1800 am Birkhof,
> 
> Was ist los mit euch ???? vom Bike Virus infiziert Der König fährt mal eben 120 Km und Du nach einer 5 Stunden Tour immer noch nicht genug???
> Ich mach mir langsam sorgen.....zzzzzz



Schönes Wetter, Wochenende und Vorfreude auf den 11.10. 

Bis nachher!


----------



## mohlo (16. August 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Wie Rad weg???
> so ein Mist,
> da mußt Du Dir ja leider ein schönes neues Kaufen



Ich tippe mal, dass Simon in 2 Wochen mit einen Radon Slide auftaucht 

PS: Hast Du evtl. "Fahrraddiebstahl" in deiner Hausratversicherung mit eingeschlossen?



> Eine Hausratversicherung versichert alle Gegenstände, die sich in den eigenen vier Wänden befindet und die gestohlen wurden oder auf eingeschränkte Art und Weise zu Schaden kommen. Demzufolge ist ein Fahrrad, dass sich im eigenen Keller oder in der eigenen Wohnung oder Garage befindet, in einer Hausratversicherung versichert, wenn es beispielsweise gestohlen wird. Für alle anderen Fälle muss man meist gesonderte Bedingungen mit dem Anbieter der Hausratversicherung aushandeln bzw. zusätzliche Vereinbahrungen treffen. Das ist vor allem dann wichtig, wenn sich das Fahrrad stets in einem Gemeinschaftskeller oder in er gemeinsam *mit anderen Bewohnern genutzte Tiefgarage* befindet.


----------



## WhiteBandit (16. August 2009)

Hi!

Tja Gerd sagen wir mal so jetzt habe ich Zeit meinen Rippen Knacks den ich habe ordentlich auszukurieren. 
Ja natürlich habe ich eine Versicherung die das ganze so hoffe ich abdeckt. Extra dafür gemacht.
Nein in den nächsten zwei Wochen wird es wohl kein neues Rad geben so ein Slide kostet ja auch nicht mal gerade wenig. Da muss erst noch eine ander Versicherung zahlen.   Mit der Auszahlung und einer großen Menge Überredungskunst sollte ich mir wohl bald ein neues holen. Aber es ist dennoch ganz schön ärgerlich. Was ich den Hammer finde es sind diese nacht noch mehr Räder geklaut worden und nicht nur irgendwelche Baumarkt Räder. 
Wie gerne würde ich mit Euch noch eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Schleichsemmel (16. August 2009)

Hallo,

bin auch aus Weilerswist und werde die Augen offen halten. Vermute aber stark das die Räder bereits auf dem Weg in den Osten sind.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritz von Erft (16. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hallo Fritz! Ich komme ebenfalls aus Erftstadt, genauer gesagt aus Lechenich. Wenn Du Lust hast, können wir gerne am kommenden Dienstag gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt radeln.
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



Jaja, Erftstadt, gelesen, wir wohnen im selben Ort, ich habe sogar mal in derselben Straße gewohnt ... Dienstag könnte passen. Ich sehe mal zu!

@ WhiteBandit
Das mit dem Diebstahl ist Mist und sehr schade. Hoffentlich bist Du richtig versichert.
Aber eigentlich kenne ich nur:  "_... tja, da hätten Sie beim Abschluss ... Kreuzchen hier und eines da ... machen müssen ... so aber ..._!"


----------



## WhiteBandit (16. August 2009)

Das ist nett Danke!

Ich werde es morgen erfahren ob die Versicherung was taugt, wenn nicht gehe ich mit den ganzen andern einfach wo anders hin.


----------



## klez (16. August 2009)

Wow Krass! Da sitz ich in FFM in ner Bar, öffne nichtsahnend den Link ins Forum und dann die Nachricht von Simon. Wie hart ist das denn??? Aber lieber Simon, verzarge nicht, ich kenne da jemanden in WW, der auch die bösen Menschen aus der Region kennt. Den kontaktieren wir die Tage mal.


----------



## Günni69 (16. August 2009)

Hallo Freunde der Ville Trails,

melde mich auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung zurück und werde mich gerne mal bei der ein oder anderen Tour mit anschliessen. 
Dann bis bald im Wald.


----------



## thomas-koeln (16. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

dann werde ich mich am kommenden Dienstag auch mal der Runde anschliessen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## yogi71 (16. August 2009)

Na das wird ja wieder eine nette Runde! Freu mich!!!! Das Wetter soll ja super werden

Es sind immer alle Anfänger und Profis willkommen. es wird auf jeden gewartet!!!!!!!


@Simon, das ist natürlich ärgerlich, werde auch mal ein bisschen mehr auf einen schwarzen Würfel achten!!!! Bisher hab ich immer auf grün geguckt!
Gruß
Yogi[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbsunny (16. August 2009)

wer hat denn am samstag alles bilder gemacht...würde ja gerne mal das ein oder andere sehen...denke bin bestimmt oft drauf, meist waren die letzten immer vor der linse... 

nach 50 km war ich dann echt am ende...80 sinds dann aber doch noch geworden...geile runde auf jeden fall...


----------



## grobis (17. August 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> ******STOLEN**********STOLEN*********
> 
> Hallo Zusaamen!
> 
> ...



Nee oder, das glaube ich ja nicht...

Das ist mehr als ärgerlich, gerade viel daran gemacht, einwenig aufpoliert und nun einfach wech...shit...

Ich hoffe die Versicherung zahlt und du kannst rasch wieder biken gehen. 

VG Grobis


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2009)

Ich hoffe das sich für morgen noch welche anmelden!! ist ja total mager!!! 14 Teilnehmer


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. August 2009)

Hmm,vielleicht sollten wir Morgen schonmal üben mit Hänger zu fahren...das könnte einige anlocken


----------



## klez (17. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das sich für morgen noch welche anmelden!! ist ja total mager!!! 14 Teilnehmer



noch ist ja auch nicht dienstag... bis morgen kommen bestimmt noch 6 anmeldungen...


----------



## Fritz von Erft (17. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das sich für morgen noch welche anmelden!! ist ja total mager!!! 14 Teilnehmer



VIERZEHN ist bei Euch "total mager"?  

Ui ....!


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. August 2009)

Yepp,Rekord waren 27!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2009)

Wir sind ein wenig verwöhnt!!!! Bisher immer zwischen 21 und 27 Teilnehmer!!! (Schwarzfahrer inbegriffen)


----------



## Fritz von Erft (17. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Yepp,Rekord waren 27!!!!!



Mensch, ich fahre erst seit 6 Monaten MTB und das meist mit ein bis zwei Kumpels - solche Pulkstärken kenne ich zwar gut, aber nur vom Rennradfahren ... !


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. August 2009)

Bei uns wird aber überwiegend gemütlich und hintereinander gefahren 
Sprich"Singeltrail"!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2009)

Fritz von Erft schrieb:


> Mensch, ich fahre erst seit 6 Monaten MTB und das meist mit ein bis zwei Kumpels - solche Pulkstärken kenne ich zwar gut, aber nur vom Rennradfahren ... !


 
Ich fahr auch erst seit 9 Monaten Fahrrad!!!!! Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie das geht alleine oder mit wenigen fahren!!!!!


----------



## klez (17. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch erst seit 9 Monaten Fahrrad!!!!! Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie das geht alleine oder mit wenigen fahren!!!!!



wahre worte! ich bin früher auch fast immer alleine gefahren. ich kann mir heute das alleine fahren mittlerweile fast nicht mehr vorstellen.


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. August 2009)

Wir sind eben eine schöne große Familie die sich ganz passabel versteht


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2009)

Ganz passabel ist gut!!!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2009)

Wo ist eigentlich mein Conbey???


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. August 2009)

Den haben sie Heute wohl mit Arbeit Zuges....
Muss ja auch mal sein das der was tut...hat nicht jeder soviel Freizeit wie du


----------



## bbsunny (17. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch erst seit 9 Monaten Fahrrad!!!!! Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie das geht alleine oder mit wenigen fahren!!!!!




dafür drehst du aber ganz schön auf...bin mir sicher die 100 hast du am samstag noch voll gemacht, oder?


----------



## Fritz von Erft (17. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hallo Fritz! Ich komme ebenfalls aus Erftstadt, genauer gesagt aus Lechenich. Wenn Du Lust hast, können wir gerne am kommenden Dienstag gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt radeln.
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



Hallo Markus!
Würde morgen im Laufe des Vormittags definitiv zu- oder absagen, Teilnahme ist bei mir wegen diverser Abläufe leider nicht ganz sicher. 
Wann würdest Du morgen losfahren wollen? 17:30 Uhr? Reicht das? 
Wenn ich komme, dann stehe ich dann bei Dir auf der Straße vorm Haus.


----------



## mohlo (17. August 2009)

Fritz von Erft schrieb:


> Hallo Markus!
> Würde morgen im Laufe des Vormittags definitiv zu- oder absagen, Teilnahme ist bei mir wegen diverser Abläufe leider nicht ganz sicher.
> Wann würdest Du morgen losfahren wollen? 17:30 Uhr? Reicht das?
> Wenn ich komme, dann stehe ich dann bei Dir auf der Straße vorm Haus.



Hallo Fritz,

OK, ich stehe dann morgen zwischen 17:25 - 17:30h vor unserer Einfahrt (Steinstr. 20c). Wir sollten dann aber schon um 17:30h fahren, da wir sicherlich 30-40min Fahrtzeit zum Wasserturm einplanen müssen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritz von Erft (17. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hallo Fritz,
> 
> OK, ich stehe dann morgen zwischen 17:25 - 17:30h vor unserer Einfahrt (Steinstr. 20c). Wir sollten dann aber schon um 17:30h fahren, da wir sicherlich 30-40min Fahrtzeit zum Wasserturm einplanen müssen.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich komme, dann bin ich exakt 17.25 da! Wie gesagt, morgen vormittag weiß ich es genau und melde mich!


----------



## mohlo (17. August 2009)

fritz von erft schrieb:


> wenn ich komme, dann bin ich exakt 17.25 da! Wie gesagt, morgen vormittag weiß ich es genau und melde mich!



ok


----------



## Aeddy (17. August 2009)

wer bock noch ne runde zu düsen heute ?

bin unterwegs wer bock hat fahr wohl ne runde bei den Quarzwerken Frechen richtung königsdorf und zurück eher straße  ( 0162/6859503 )

grüße Aeddy


----------



## deman (17. August 2009)

Ich würde auch gern mal wieder mit euch fahren 

aber momentan ists leider etwas schwierig: Arbeit, Restarbeiten vom Umzug (und immernoch kein Inet (falls ich überhaupt welches kriege) blöde T-Com ), schwangere Frau, ...


Ist hier eigentlich jemand der vielleicht auch mal morgens/vormittags unter der Woche ne Runde drehen würde?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Günni69 (17. August 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich jemand der vielleicht auch mal morgens/vormittags unter der Woche ne Runde drehen würde?
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Hi Carsten,

da ich auf Wechselschicht arbeite und so auch in der Woche mal frei habe, fahre ich auch schonmal vormittags. Kannst dich ja ein oder zwei Tage vorher mal melden und vielleicht klappt es dann mit einer gemeinsamen Runde. Würde mich auch über Begleitung freuen.


----------



## deman (17. August 2009)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> 
> da ich auf Wechselschicht arbeite und so auch in der Woche mal frei habe, fahre ich auch schonmal vormittags. Kannst dich ja ein oder zwei Tage vorher mal melden und vielleicht klappt es dann mit einer gemeinsamen Runde. Würde mich auch über Begleitung freuen.



Hi Günni,

aus dem selben Grund fahr ich auch vormittags. Hoffentlich klappt das dann überhaupt. Ich hab ein 4-Schicht-System und hab z.b. heut und morgen Spätschicht (13-21Uhr)

Gruß Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (17. August 2009)

HUHU
Ich versuche morgen mal zu kommen. Wenn ich bis 18:20 nicht da bin hab ich mich verfahren und ihr könnt ohne mich los ziehen.

Bis dahin mal Meik


----------



## Günni69 (17. August 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Hi Günni,
> 
> aus dem selben Grund fahr ich auch vormittags. Hoffentlich klappt das dann überhaupt. Ich hab ein 4-Schicht-System und hab z.b. heut und morgen Spätschicht (13-21Uhr)
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Hey, da scheinst du ja die selbe Schicht wie ich zu haben. Habe nämlich auch heute und morgen Spätschicht. 
Na dann dürfte es ja auch mal klappen mit einer gemeinsamen Morgenrunde. Nur diese Woche bin ich leider schon ausgebucht.


----------



## enno68 (17. August 2009)

Hallo, bin neu hier und würde mich gerne mal einer Ville Tour anschließen. leider muss ich normalerweise bi 19.00 Uhr arbeiten, deshalb gehts wohl nur am Sonntag oder diesen Mittwoch-Nachmittag hätte ich frei. Findet was statt und hat jemand lust einen mittelmäßig trainierten anfang 40 jährigen mitzuschleppen?
Vielen Dank für eure Info


----------



## Handlampe (17. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wir sind ein wenig verwöhnt!!!! Bisher immer zwischen 21 und 27 Teilnehmer!!! (Schwarzfahrer inbegriffen)




Nanana, den Ville Fred gibt es schon ein wenig länger und da gab es früher auch des öfteren andere Teilnehmerzahlen. Ich errinnere mich da auch mal an Null bis Eins Teilnehmer z.B.


----------



## redrace (17. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nanana, den Ville Fred gibt es schon ein wenig länger und da gab es früher auch des öfteren andere Teilnehmerzahlen. Ich errinnere mich da auch mal an Null bis Eins Teilnehmer z.B.



Da gebe ich Dir Recht. So viele Biker in der Ville, das ist schon unheimlich!


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nanana, den Ville Fred gibt es schon ein wenig länger und da gab es früher auch des öfteren andere Teilnehmerzahlen. Ich errinnere mich da auch mal an Null bis Eins Teilnehmer z.B.



Da hatten wir aber noch keinen König Yogi an der spitze 

Ok,Yogi hätte erwähnen sollen das wir die Zahlen fast nur bei schönem Wetter erreichen....aber wir erreichen sie


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2009)

bbsunny schrieb:


> dafür drehst du aber ganz schön auf...bin mir sicher die 100 hast du am samstag noch voll gemacht, oder?


 
waren am Ende 118km, danach war ich aber auch "tot".


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Da hatten wir aber noch keinen König Yogi an der spitze
> 
> Ok,Yogi hätte erwähnen sollen das wir die Zahlen fast nur bei schönem Wetter erreichen....aber wir erreichen sie


 

Aber nur weil so ein ~TOM~ usw wasserscheu sind und lieber direkt zum Wasserturm fahren!!! [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]

LG
Yogi
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]​


----------



## Fritz von Erft (18. August 2009)

@ Mohlo
Bin um 17.25 Uhr auf der Steinstraße - verlass Dich darauf. Wenn ich dann nicht da sein sollte, dann war es etwas absolut Unvorhersehbares und Du kannst sofort losfahren - ohne weiteres Warten!


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2009)

Ich wollte nur nochmal daran erinnern:


*ACHTUNG 

NEUER TREFFPUNKT FÜR DIENSTAG FEIERABENDTOUR !!!


Parkplatz WASSERTURM​
**LG
*Yogi
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2009)

Stimmt ja.....muss Heute das erste mal Bergauf um zum Treffpunkt zu kommen  
Markus,kommst mich einsammeln oder wie fährst du??


----------



## Conbey (18. August 2009)

Kann ich machen...wenn ich denn den Berg zu dir rauf komme...


----------



## klez (18. August 2009)

...und daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ist die 20iger Marke geknackt ...


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Kann ich machen...wenn ich denn den Berg zu dir rauf komme...



Das schaffe ich auch immer....stell dich mal nicht so an 
Nur das letzte Stück ist etwas gemein!
Wann wärst du denn dann da??


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2009)

klez schrieb:


> ...und daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ist die 20iger Marke geknackt ...



Und es werden Mehr 
Wartet mal die Zahl der Schwarzfahrer ab


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2009)

Ich werde als Guide nicht zur Verfügung stehen!


----------



## Vertexto (18. August 2009)

Wat is los Yogi?
Keine Lust oder fährt deine Gattin mit?
Wegen Mittwoch klären wir nachher.
LG Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2009)

Die Gattin ist dabei!


----------



## Aeddy (18. August 2009)

ob bei dem Top Wetter die Rekord Marke von 27 Mtb´lern übertroffen wird ...

Aktuell: 22 

warten wir es ab ... bis nachher am Wasserturm ... 

lg Aeddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich werde als Guide nicht zur Verfügung stehen!



Müssen wir den König Heute aufbauen oder was is los??
Zuviel gefahren die letzten Tage,haste müde Beine??


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2009)

Bin körperlich topfit!!!!


----------



## Yogine (18. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die Gattin ist dabei!




Ja genau!!!!!


----------



## thomas-koeln (18. August 2009)

Leider habe ich es nicht mehr pünktlich aus dem Meeting geschafft. Nächster Dienstag.....neuer Versuch.
Ich hoffe Ihr hattet bei diesem tollen Wetter eine Menge Spass.
VG Thomas


----------



## klez (18. August 2009)

Wer morgen fahren möchte... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8975


----------



## Conbey (18. August 2009)

@Klez
Warum bist du eigentlich so kopflos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klez (18. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> @Klez
> Warum bist du eigentlich so kopflos



HUH?!


----------



## bbsunny (18. August 2009)

klez schrieb:


> HUH?!




liegt wahrscheinlich an der auflösung des monitors...oder die noch was staub in den augen...


----------



## mohlo (19. August 2009)

klez schrieb:


> HUH?!



Er meint wahrscheinlich den "Headbanger" in Deinem Profilbild.


----------



## wolli101 (19. August 2009)

Hallo Miteinander,

war eine nette Tour heute Abend, auch wenn eine Gruppe dieser Größe für den Guide schwer zu handeln ist. Besonders gefreut hat es mich mal wieder Mahatma über den Weg zu fahren. Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut - unsere erste Feierabendtour haben wir irgendwann im September 2002 durchgezogen! 

Ich denke ich bin in der nächsten Woche wieder dabei.

MFG
Wolli


----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern war ganz OK! Irgendwie war das aber nicht wie sonst!!! Egal, hat Spaß gemacht und solche Tage wie gestern gibt es auch schonmal! Freu mich auf nächste Woche, da werden wir am Start die Gruppen schon teilen!!!

Bis bald im Wald

Yogi[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## Conbey (19. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Er meint wahrscheinlich den "Headbanger" in Deinem Profilbild.


----------



## klez (19. August 2009)

Hey, der Headbanger ist suuuper! Nur anscheinend animiert der Internet Explorer die Grafik wohl nicht... Mein Safari und Firefox stellen das normal dar...


----------



## Conbey (19. August 2009)

klez schrieb:


> Hey, der Headbanger ist suuuper! Nur anscheinend animiert der Internet Explorer die Grafik wohl nicht... Mein Safari und Firefox stellen das normal dar...



Nein nein...er tut es schon! Allerdings hab ich erst nach Mohlos Eintrag gesehen, dass es sich um einen Headbanger handelt!


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gestern war ganz OK! Irgendwie war das aber nicht wie sonst!!! Egal, hat Spaß gemacht und solche Tage wie gestern gibt es auch schonmal! Freu mich auf nächste Woche, da werden wir am Start die Gruppen schon teilen!!!
> 
> ...




Hast recht.....es ist nicht mehr so wie am Anfang,die Familie ist zu groß geworden 
Ich häng grad zwischen den Stühlen,die schnelle Gruppe is mir ein ticken zu schnell,die "langsame"zu langsam...hmmm,sollte es vielleicht auch mal mit dem Hardtail versuchen,das geht wohl was flotter 
Donnerstag kommt Frauchen dann mit,wollen die Königin ja nicht alleine mit uns Kerlen lassen!


----------



## mohlo (19. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> gestern war ganz OK! Irgendwie war das aber nicht wie sonst!!!



Den Eindruck hatte ich gestern auch. Das Ganze war etwas âzÃ¤hâ und stellenweise fehlte der âFlowâ.

Das lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass wir einfach zu viele Fahrer/innern in einer groÃen Gruppe waren.
Beim nÃ¤chsten Mal sollten wir 3 Gruppen (schnell, mittel, langsam) bilden. Die Gruppen sollten dann wirklich fÃ¼r sich fahren und nicht versuchen untereinander mitzuhalten. Langsame Gruppen kÃ¶nnten z.B. mehr Technik/Trails fahren und die Schnellen einen hÃ¶heren Anteil âWaldautobahnâ.

*Aber eines ist Pflicht: *20:00h treffen im Wasserturm (sofern man(n)/Frau noch ein GetrÃ¤nk/Bierchen zu sich nehmen mÃ¶chte)

GruÃ
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Den Eindruck hatte ich gestern auch. Das Ganze war etwas zäh und stellenweise fehlte der Flow.
> 
> Das lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass wir einfach zu viele Fahrer/innern in einer großen Gruppe waren.
> Beim nächsten Mal sollten wir 3 Gruppen (schnell, mittel, langsam) bilden. Die Gruppen sollten dann wirklich für sich fahren und nicht versuchen untereinander mitzuhalten. Langsame Gruppen könnten z.B. mehr Technik/Trails fahren und die Schnellen einen höheren Anteil Waldautobahn.
> ...




Ja genau so! Ich denke zwei Gruppen reicht! Hat ja sonst auch geklappt!


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ja genau so! Ich denke zwei Gruppen reicht! Hat ja sonst auch geklappt!



Wir müssen den Mahatma festnageln,der sagte Gestern das er bereit wäre die langsame Gruppe zu guiden 
Wenn es seine Zeit zulässt...zwingen wollen wir natürlich niemanden!


----------



## mohlo (19. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ja genau so! Ich denke zwei Gruppen reicht! Hat ja sonst auch geklappt!



Ab >15 Fahrer/innen je Gruppe wird es aber eng. Deshalb sollten wir überlegen, ob wir nicht mehr als zwei Gruppen bilden. Am Besten bequatschen wir das morgen Abend beim Grillen. 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2009)

Liebe Villeaner,

nein ich werde mich nicht verabschieden!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Wie viele ja schon bemerkt haben, wird es nun abends doch schon etwas früher dunkel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was die kommende Jahreszeit ja so mit sich bringt[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]und wir leider auch nicht ändern können.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Deshalb möchte ich hier mal eine Umfrage starten, wer den Winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 durchfährt oder fahren möchte! Ob ein Nightride interessant[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT] wäre.

Ich würde mich über eine rege Beteiligung freuen!!!!
Hier gehts zur Umfrage:

Klick mich !!!


LG
Yogi[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## DargoESX (19. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hast recht.....es ist nicht mehr so wie am Anfang,die Familie ist zu groß geworden
> Ich häng grad zwischen den Stühlen,die schnelle Gruppe is mir ein ticken zu schnell,die "langsame"zu langsam...hmmm,sollte es vielleicht auch mal mit dem Hardtail versuchen,das geht wohl was flotter
> Donnerstag kommt Frauchen dann mit,wollen die Königin ja nicht alleine mit uns Kerlen lassen!



So melde mich auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung wieder !!  
Also ich muß sagen das war mal echt nice und ne neue erfahrung mit über 20 Mann durch die Ville zu fahren !!! 
Und ich habe das selbe Prob wie Tom die eine was zu schnell & die langsame vielleicht ein wenig zu langsam . Aber ich denke mir da wird sich auch ne lösung finden lassen ( Ansonsten nehmen die schnellen 20kg an Steinen oder so im Rucksack mit dann dürfte das Passen ) 
Aber ich bin aufjedenfall nächste Woche wieder mit dabei !!! 
War super nice !!!


----------



## Conbey (19. August 2009)

Also ich würde ehr dazu tendieren, wie in der Vergangenheit auch schon praktiziert, die Tour dann von Dienstag auf Sonntag Morgen / Mittag zu verlegen.


----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Also ich würde ehr dazu tendieren, wie in der Vergangenheit auch schon praktiziert, die Tour dann von Dienstag auf Sonntag Morgen / Mittag zu verlegen.




machst Du Klick bei Umfrage!


----------



## Conbey (19. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> machst Du Klick bei Umfrage!




Schon gesehen!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. August 2009)

DargoESX schrieb:


> Und ich habe das selbe Prob wie Tom die eine was zu schnell & die langsame vielleicht ein wenig zu langsam .Ansonsten nehmen die schnellen 20kg an Steinen oder so im Rucksack mit dann dürfte das Passen



Super idee Marco 

@Yogi :  Ich hab auch geklickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Super idee Marco
> 
> @Yogi :  Ich hab auch geklickt


Weiß ich doch!!!


----------



## klez (19. August 2009)

Hab auch klick gemacht


----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2009)

Hey, 
ihr braucht mir nicht alle sagen, wer Klick gemacht hat!
Ich habe es Markus nur gesagt da er nur [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT] im  Kopf hat![FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## chillmirage (19. August 2009)

hab nicht klick gemacht 

spamalot


----------



## Conbey (19. August 2009)

Mensch Leute...wenn ihr schon klick macht, müsst ihr auch an der richtigen Stelle klick machen! 

Auf das Wochenende verschieben! Da müsst ihr klicken!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. August 2009)

glaube es kommt die Zeit da bist du froh 2 mal die Woche raus zu dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (19. August 2009)

Ich war ja echt skeptisch, mit so einem Riesenbus durch den Wald ...
Aber davon mal abgesehen, hat es mir wirklich Spaß gemacht!
Und ich glaube auch, das ein Splitting (abhängig von der Gruppenstärke) für die einzelnen Teilnehmer nur Vorteile hat.

Ach ja, wens interessiert, hier das Video von dem ich gestern sprach:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rUaWj6Xk70"]YouTube - Surly Pugsley Ride Underwater[/ame]


----------



## chillmirage (19. August 2009)

hm... also ab jetzt:

trailig is für mädchen durchs baggerloch geht die fahrt- dunkel kalt und hart


----------



## redrace (19. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gestern war ganz OK! Irgendwie war das aber nicht wie sonst!!! Egal, hat Spaß gemacht und solche Tage wie gestern gibt es auch schonmal! Freu mich auf nächste Woche, da werden wir am Start die Gruppen schon teilen!!!
> 
> ...



Ich bin ja nicht oft dabei, aber wie ich gestern schon mal gesagt habe:

"Was man nicht langsam kann, kann man auch nie schnell machen!" 

Ich fand es schön gestern, den hinten fahren tut genauso weh wie vorne fahren(Zitat Jens Voigt)!

Schöne Grüße Meik


----------



## Fritz von Erft (19. August 2009)

Jetzt mal ein Neuling:

Schöne Sache dieser Treff  und verdammt viel Volk auf einem Haufen unterwegs.  

Das kann bei unterschiedlichen Stärken in Technik und/oder Kraft natürlich nur sehr schwer in einem Fluss gelingen. 

Ich für mich kann sagen: die langsamere Gruppe war mir nicht schnell genug, bei der schnelleren hatte ich  - sicher zu Recht - die Furcht, wegen meiner noch sehr zaghaften Art  des Fahrens eher die Bremse zu sein, das wollte ich nun auch nicht.

Zwischen diesen beiden möglichen Gruppen wäre vielleicht doch eine dritte noch sinnvoll. Okay, ich kenne mich noch nicht so aus. 

Wie das mit den kürzer werdenden Tagen weitergeht? Keine Ahnung, ich werde es ab nächster Woche an den Dienstagen sicher nicht mehr schaffen dabei zu sein. Sonntags aber, werde ich mal versuchen. Gewiss.

Eines war gestern klar: wenn man den Atem des Nächstfolgenden im Nacken hat, wagt man schonmal Sachen ... Jungejunge, ich habe drei oder vier Male den Atem angehaltem.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. August 2009)

Entweder hab ich´s überlesen oder ihr sagt es nicht. Wieviel seid ihr denn gestern gewesen?

Auf jeden Fall müsstet ihr alle Schluckauf gehabt haben, so wie ich an euch, mit einem "ordentlichen" Bier an der Alster sitzend, gedacht habe. Was ich danach noch gemacht habe  .

Gruß Robin


----------



## Fritz von Erft (19. August 2009)

fliewatüüt schrieb:


> ... Wieviel seid ihr denn gestern gewesen?
> ...
> Gruß robin



*25 
*


----------



## Yogine (19. August 2009)

Die Idee 3 Gruppen zu bilden finde ich super. Dann ist für Jedermann was dabei.


----------



## bbsunny (19. August 2009)

@robin: es gab auch radler...für die radler...


----------



## Tauchsieder (20. August 2009)

ich denke, zwei gruppen würden reichen.

dass schnelle fahrer auch langsam fahren und dabei spass haben können, hat meik schon gesagt. 

wenn ich mit angelegten ohren, tief über den lenker gebeugt, jemandem im windschatten hinterherdüse, dann ist das tempo schon recht hoch - für auf dem mountainbike und das auch noch bei einer "gemütlichen feierabendrunde".

jetzt müsste nur noch jemand dem gerd erklären, dass er langsamer fahren soll. das problem ist: er kennt die schönsten trails ...


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. August 2009)

Tauchsieder schrieb:


> jetzt müsste nur noch jemand dem gerd erklären, dass er langsamer fahren soll. das problem ist: er kennt die schönsten trails ...



Gerd kann langsam fahren,das hat er schon oft bewiesen 
Denke es ist als Guide so,du fährst vorne und wenn du merkst das du direkt im Nacken jemanden sitzen hast,gibst du eben was mehr gas weil du denkst du bist zu langsam 
Ich hab ganz schön oft die 3 am Tacho vorne gehabt und das ein oder andere mal ans aufgeben gedacht....aber dann hatte die Gruppe sich wieder am Trail eingebremst und ich war dran 
Denke man sollte das Tempo der schnellen Gruppe am "langsamsten" festlegen(Juhu,ich darf mal vorne mit fahren  ),dann sollte es immer noch zügig genug sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (20. August 2009)

Wir machen es auch meistens so, das die langsamen direkt hinter dem Guide fahren. Dann brauchen die sich hinten nicht die Lunge aus dem Hals zu fahren und es geht auch keiner verloren.
Auch sollte man vielleicht an den Tagen mal den gesellschaftlicheren Teil sehen und seine schnelle Einheiten auf andere Tage legen. Nur mal so als Vorschlag.


----------



## grobis (20. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,

so schwer finde ich es nun nicht. Man kann die Gruppe ja bei der Abfahrt entscheiden lassen, ob 2 Gruppen gewünscht werden. 
Gut finde ich die Idee meines Vorredners (das kenne ich nämlich auch so), dass die Langsamen direkt hinterm Guide fahren, damit niemand verloren geht. 

3 Gruppen finde ich unschön, dann kann man gleich 2er Teams aufstellen und Rennen fahren 

Viele Grüße
Pascal


----------



## yogi71 (20. August 2009)

grobis schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erwähne nie wieder das Wort "RENNEN", da denk ich direkt an ein grünes Bike und dem Spruch "Wie wärs mit nem Rennen auf dem SINGLETRAIL"



LG
Yogi[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]


----------



## Vertexto (20. August 2009)

Tauchsieder schrieb:


> ich denke, zwei gruppen würden reichen.
> 
> dass schnelle fahrer auch langsam fahren und dabei spass haben können, hat meik schon gesagt.
> 
> ...



Sorry Gerd,
aber wenn du noch im Windschatten dran bleiben konntest muß es ja unter 40 Km/h gewesen sein und das ist doch gemütlich für Dich,
Spass bei Seite selbst verständlich versuche ich mich immer dem langsamsten aus der Gruppe anzupassen, aber von hinten wird ja immer gedrängelt .
Seht ihr Tom steht mir bei in dieser schweren Zeit, Danke Tom(Gerd kann langsam fahren,das hat er schon oft bewiesen 

LG Gerd


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. August 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Sorry Gerd,
> aber wenn du noch im Windschatten dran bleiben konntest muß es ja unter 40 Km/h gewesen sein und das ist doch gemütlich für Dich,
> Spass bei Seite selbst verständlich versuche ich mich immer dem langsamsten aus der Gruppe anzupassen, aber von hinten wird ja immer gedrängelt .
> Seht ihr Tom steht mir bei in dieser schweren Zeit, Danke Tom(*Gerd kann langsam fahren,das hat er schon oft bewiesen *
> ...



Auch wenn Ihm das sehr schwer fällt


----------



## Vertexto (20. August 2009)

Tauchsieder schrieb:


> das problem ist: er kennt die schönsten trails ...



Danke für das Lob, aber mittlerweile seit ihr doch alle Ville erfahren und so viele Trails gibt es nu mal nicht.
Ausserdem lerne ich von anderen Bikern immer noch ein paar neue wege und Trails dazu, nur mein problem ist in meinem alter ist die Festplatte so voll das alte Trails beim speichern von neuen Trails gelöscht werden.
eine Formatierung durch Urlaub Hilft da auch nicht mehr.....

LG Gerd


----------



## mahatma (20. August 2009)

Ääääh, Jürgen, ich hab mich grad für nächste Woche eingetragen.
Da steht als Treffpunkt Heider Bergsee!
Im Text dann Wasserturm!
Ja wat denn nu?


----------



## klez (20. August 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Ääääh, Jürgen, ich hab mich grad für nächste Woche eingetragen.
> Da steht als Treffpunkt Heider Bergsee!
> Im Text dann Wasserturm!
> Ja wat denn nu?



Wasserturm, lieber Mahatma ... Wasserturm.


----------



## yogi71 (20. August 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Ääääh, Jürgen, ich hab mich grad für nächste Woche eingetragen.
> Da steht als Treffpunkt Heider Bergsee!
> Im Text dann Wasserturm!
> Ja wat denn nu?




Sorry, Wasserturm! Termin wurde geändert!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (21. August 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Spass bei Seite selbst verständlich versuche ich mich immer dem langsamsten aus der Gruppe anzupassen, aber von hinten wird ja immer gedrängelt .



Dann werde ich am Dienstag die schnelle Gruppe auf unter 40km/h bremsen 
Ist mir ein Vergnügen


----------



## Vertexto (22. August 2009)

So Leute ,
ich war nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder in Burscheid unterwegs mit Herrn Sonntag,  ich muß sagen das hat doch einen ganz anderen Charakter als die Ville.
Ich hatte schon fast vergessen wie es ist an einer abfahrt zu denken ach du Schei.... ist das steil.
Das war echt geil, und wenn ich denn GPS Track bekomme müssen wir das mal nachfahren:
LG Gerd


----------



## Conbey (23. August 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon fast vergessen wie es ist an einer abfahrt zu denken ach du Schei.... ist das steil.



Na wenn du das schon sagst, kann das ja lustig werden!


----------



## yogi71 (24. August 2009)

MOIN,

ich denke wenn morgen das Wetter mitspielt, werden wir in zwei Gruppen fahren.

Wer kann die Langsame übernehmen??

LG
Yogi[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## mohlo (24. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> MOIN,
> 
> ich denke wenn morgen das Wetter mitspielt, werden wir in zwei Gruppen fahren.
> 
> ...



Ich kann gerne die langsame (oder mittlere) Gruppe übernehmen. Ich habe gestern ein paar nette Trails (ausgehend vom Wasserturm) endeckt.

Gruß
Markus

PS: Ich war gestern im Birkhof. Zum einen haben die ganzjährig geöffnet und zum anderen können wir drinnen oder draußen Plätze reservieren.


----------



## yogi71 (24. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. August 2009)

Wollt nochmal auf die Umfrage aufmerksam machen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417122

Bisher sieht es eindeutig aus! 

LG
Yogi[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## mahatma (24. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich kann gerne die langsame (oder mittlere) Gruppe übernehmen. Ich habe gestern ein paar nette Trails (ausgehend vom Wasserturm) endeckt.
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



Ich helf dir bei der langsamen ...


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. August 2009)

Hey Königliche Yogiheit...
Mein Wetterdienst sagt für Abends Gewitter vorraus....sollten die Recht behalten,trotzdem treffen und ne runde in den Wasserturm


----------



## yogi71 (25. August 2009)

Warten wirs mal ab! Ich denke wir kommen auf jedenfall und gehen Notfalls nur in den Biergarten! 


Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. August 2009)

Ich werde das Wetter beobachten 
Dann komme ich mit dem Auto wenn es schüttet!!!


----------



## bbsunny (25. August 2009)

da muss aber schon ein unwetter sondergleichen sein, bevor wir nicht fahren...


----------



## yogi71 (25. August 2009)

bbsunny schrieb:


> da muss aber schon ein unwetter sondergleichen sein, bevor wir nicht fahren...


 
 Endlich mal ein kerl!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. August 2009)

Hey...was soll das denn???? Ich fahre auch auf jeden Fall


----------



## yogi71 (25. August 2009)

Wir fahren ! Dran denken Treffpunkt WASSERTURM   Bis gleich


----------



## yogi71 (25. August 2009)

Wieder daheim und frisch geduscht!

Trotz schlechtem Wetter waren wir 18 Teilnehmer, es fehlten nur die Kronprinzen Conbey und ~TOM~. Die werden nie König!
Mohlo, danke für die schöne Tour, Trails konnten wir  bei dem Wetter wirklich nicht fahren! Es war schön und entspannt!

Wieder zwei neue Mitfahrer!
@michael140 und philbert2, ich hoffe es hat Euch ein wenig gefallen und wir sehen uns bald wieder.

@vanElen, schön das Du auch wieder dabei warst!

Freu mich Euch nächste Woche alle wiederzusehen!

Gruß
Yogi[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (25. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ... es fehlten nur die Kronprinzen Conbey und ~TOM~. Die werden nie König!  ...



Ist dort eine Revolte am brodeln? Oder wird es gar zur Revolution in Yogenien kommen? Ich plädiere für Absetzung des Bierministers aufgrund vermutlich trunkener Unzurechnungsfähigkeit!!!!


----------



## mohlo (25. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hey...was soll das denn???? Ich fahre auch auf jeden Fall



LOL 

Ich weiß ja nicht wo Du gefahren bist, aber wir waren jedenfalls am Dienstag in der Ville unterwegs.

@Klez: Fahrtzeit "Wasserturm" => "Home" : 30Min


----------



## klez (25. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> @Klez: Fahrtzeit "Wasserturm" => "Home" : 30Min



ich bin enttäuscht!!!  das hätt ich von dir so nicht erwartet


----------



## redrace (25. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> @Klez: Fahrtzeit "Wasserturm" => "Home" : 30Min



HUHU
Ich auch!


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. August 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ist dort eine Revolte am brodeln? Oder wird es gar zur Revolution in Yogenien kommen? Ich plädiere für Absetzung des Bierministers aufgrund vermutlich trunkener Unzurechnungsfähigkeit!!!!



Komm du mir wieder in die Ville 
Ich hab ne sehr gute Entschuldigung....leider keine sehr sehr gute,sonst wär ich nicht arbeiten


----------



## Conbey (26. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...die Kronprinzen Conbey und ~TOM~.



@Tom
Hey Tom, schau mal wir sind zu den Kronprinzen aufgestiegen!! 
Also ich find das supi!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. August 2009)

Yepp,is aber ne ehre 
Wie gehts deinem Frauchen denn so??
"Wir" haben mittlerweile ein kleines problemchen


----------



## deman (26. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> "Wir" haben mittlerweile ein kleines problemchen




Was los? Hoffentlich nix schlimmes.

Bei uns läuft noch alles nach Plan, haben uns letzte Woche schon mal in Brühl im KH angemeldet und heute war der "Kennenlern-Termin" bei der Nachsorge-Hebamme.

@Topic:
Ich hoffe ich schaffs nächsten Dienstag mal wieder mitzufahren.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Komm du mir wieder in die Ville
> ...



Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Im November steh ich dir im Angesicht gegenüber

Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (27. August 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Im November steh ich dir im Angesicht gegenüber
> 
> Gruß Robin



Das nenn ich mal ne drohung mit der ich leben kann 
Hoffe das dein geplanter Umzug auch wirklich so funktioniert wie du es dir vorstellst 

@deman:Nichts wirklich schlimmes...zumindest nichts gefährliches 
Wann ist es denn bei Euch so weit....wißt ihr denn auch schon was es wird??


----------



## deman (27. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> @deman:Nichts wirklich schlimmes...zumindest nichts gefährliches
> Wann ist es denn bei Euch so weit....wißt ihr denn auch schon was es wird??



Kerstin ist am 1.10. ausgerechnet und es wird eine kleine Anna.
Bisher sehen wir dem Ganzen noch gelassen entgegen 
Und bei euch?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal ne drohung mit der ich leben kann ...



Wirst schon sehen, was du davon hast. Dann mach ich dir den  -minister streitig. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. August 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wirst schon sehen, was du davon hast. Dann mach ich dir den  -minister streitig.



Da Conbey und meine Wenigkeit jetzt schon zu Kronprinzen aufgestiegen sind macht mir das auch nicht so viel...aber nicht Kampflos,das musst du dir ertrinken


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. August 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Kerstin ist am 1.10. ausgerechnet und es wird eine kleine Anna.
> Bisher sehen wir dem Ganzen noch gelassen entgegen
> Und bei euch?



Ich bin nicht mehr gelassen...eher ungeduldig 
Es kann jetzt jeden Tag soweit sein,das der Klene kommt!

PSass auf das Conbey nix davon erfährt das es ein Mädchen is,der versucht seinen Kleinen jetzt schon zu verkuppeln


----------



## Conbey (28. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> PSass auf das Conbey nix davon erfährt das es ein Mädchen is,der versucht seinen Kleinen jetzt schon zu verkuppeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (28. August 2009)

Och liebelein,nit gleich sauer werden 
Du findest schon ne Frau für deinen kleinen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Da Conbey und meine Wenigkeit jetzt schon zu Kronprinzen aufgestiegen sind macht mir das auch nicht so viel...aber nicht Kampflos,das musst du dir ertrinken



 Du wählst die Trink-Waffen.


----------



## yogi71 (28. August 2009)

Ich bin Schiri!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. August 2009)

Endlich mal ein Wettbewerb nach dem mir nicht die Oberschenkel brennen 
Ich überleg mir mal womit wir das ausfechten...äääh,austrinken


----------



## deman (28. August 2009)

Geht am Sonntag nachmittag irgendwer biken?
Meine Mitfahrer lassen mich im Stich und zuhause bleiben kann ich nicht (Schwiegermutter und Schwiegeroma kommen zu Besuch  ).
Beim Sven (Kettenfresser) würd ich zwar gern mitfahren, aber das ist zu früh bzw. zu lang (blöde Nachtschicht)

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. August 2009)

Moin,
also wenn Junior nicht kommen sollte am Wochenende würde ich auch gerne Sonntag ne Runde drehen,aber halt nur in der Ville,da brauche ich von fast jedem Punkt ca.ne 1/2 Stunde nach Hause,das ist im erlaubten Rahmen 
Yogi wollt mich zwar weiter weg entführen,aber ich "muss"zzt. in der nähe bleiben 

Könnten uns im Merten am Sportplatz treffen,dann musst du nicht so weit fahren und ich mach noch schnell nen Anstandsbesuch bei Oma....als Lieblingsschleimenkel gehört sich das


----------



## Günni69 (29. August 2009)

Moin Tom,

kannst auch heute nachmittag gegen 16 Uhr mit mir eine Runde durch die Ville drehen. Treffpunkt am Birkhof.


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. August 2009)

Ich sehe du bist auch am Arbeiten 
Heute kann ich nicht,bin leider den Nachmittag verplant!


----------



## Günni69 (29. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich sehe du bist auch am Arbeiten
> Heute kann ich nicht,bin leider den Nachmittag verplant!



Ich war auf der Arbeit, hatte Nachtschicht. 
Schade, dann hoffe ich mal das es bei mir auch wirklich mit Dienstag klappt und wir uns dann so mal wieder sehen und zusammen eine Runde drehen können.


----------



## deman (29. August 2009)

@Tom: Merten am Sportplatz hört sich gut an. Diese Ecke der Ville kenn ich nicht so gut. Hast ne PN mit meiner HandyNr. Hab zuhause ja immernoch kein Inet (und wenn ich Pech hab krieg ich gar keins... shice T-Com)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (31. August 2009)

Morgen wieder Feierabendtour! Bitte anmelden! 

Wer übernimmt denn diesmal den Guide??

LG
Yogi


----------



## mohlo (31. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Morgen wieder Feierabendtour! Bitte anmelden!
> 
> Wer übernimmt denn diesmal den Guide??
> 
> ...




Sofern wir zwei Gruppen bilden, kann ich gerne für die mittelschnelle Gruppe als Guide zur Verfügung stehen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## yogi71 (31. August 2009)

Mal sehen, wieviele kommen!


----------



## klez (31. August 2009)

Wie ich's letzte Woche schon angekündigt hatte, werde ich morgen nicht dabei sein...


----------



## bbsunny (31. August 2009)

i wois no net ob i dobei sei ka...

bin unterwegs in den norden deutschlands, komme morgen nachmittag wieder...wird knapp mit der abendrunde...werd sehn was sich machen läßt...


----------



## Aeddy (31. August 2009)

werd wohl auch net dabei sein ... Ne Freundin hat Geburtstag ... 

euch allen viel spass !!!


----------



## mahatma (31. August 2009)

Kann morgen wählen zwischen Kegelabend und Feierabendtour.
Und da ich bekanntlich immer die anstrengendere Sportart wähle, muss ich euch leider absagen!


----------



## Tauchsieder (31. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir ist das LMB weg. Wer hat es ? Ich kann mich nicht mehr zu Touren anmelden und noch schlimmer: ich kann nicht mehr sehen, wo und wann eine ist.

Kennt das einer? Liegt es an der IE-Version? Bis vor wenigen Tagen (geschätzte 14), ging es noch.

So, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.

Ich melde mich mal für morgen 18:15 am Wasserturm an.

Bis denn

Gerd


----------



## mahatma (31. August 2009)

Guckst du ---> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/

Steht jetzt gaaaaanz oben unter Fahrgemeinschaften!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icepohl (31. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich kann leider morgen nicht dabei sein und muss mich daher abmeldenNächste Woche bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei!!!
LG und Euch allen viel Spaß
Frank


----------



## Tauchsieder (1. September 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Guckst du ---> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/
> 
> Steht jetzt gaaaaanz oben unter Fahrgemeinschaften!



danke


----------



## yogi71 (1. September 2009)

Warten wir mal das Wetter ab! Aber nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, die Weichen in den Teich.

Letzte Meldung kommt gegen 17.00 Uhr!!!!

LG
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (1. September 2009)

Ich bin heute wahrscheinlich raus! Guide wird Mohlo übernehmen! 
Ich wünsche ich Euch viel Spass und guten grip.


LG
Yogi


----------



## Flitschbirne (1. September 2009)

Bin auch raus. Meine Hand ist immer noch ein bisschen geschwollen. Wenn das nächste Wocher immer noch nicht besser wird muss ich nochmal zum Onkel Doc...


----------



## yogi71 (1. September 2009)

Da wir Dauerregen haben, fällt die Tour heute leider aus!

Schade, aber wir sehen uns dann nächsten Dienstag in alter Frische!!

LG
Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubanita (1. September 2009)

Schade 

Wäre so gerne das "erste" Mal mitgefahren. Dann vielleicht bis nächste Woche ....

Lg Jörg


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. September 2009)

Also ich höre mir seit 2 Stunden den Regen am Dachfenster an... 
Sieht nicht so aus als ob es sich nochmal bessert!
Aber es stand ja Heute in der Zeitung das es ein Suuuuuper Herbst werden soll...nur eben Heute noch nicht 
Denke das wir dann noch viele Touren im Goldenen Herbst haben...oder???


----------



## Aeddy (1. September 2009)

Aber sicher Tom ... 

wir werden noch ne menge spass in der Ville und sonst wo haben .... 

mal so ne frage nebenbei fahrt ihr eigentlich alle im winter durch ...wenn wir nich grad - 30 °C haben ?

grüße Aeddy


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. September 2009)

Das ist der Plan....zumindest wenn es über -30Grad bleibt 
Dann gibts statt nem Bierchen den Glühwein am schluss


----------



## Aeddy (1. September 2009)

Eine Gute Wahl mit dem Glühwein ... zur Not kann man da auch noch mit nem Schuss Rum oder der gleichen aufstocken


----------



## Cubanita (1. September 2009)

Dann gibts statt nem Bierchen den Glühwein am schluss [/quote]


Das hört sich gut an   Da freut man sich ja schon richtig auf den Winter


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Das ist der Plan....zumindest wenn es über -30Grad bleibt
> Dann gibts statt nem Bierchen den Glühwein am schluss



Dann würde ich aber vom "Bierminister" zum "Alkoholminister" wechselt sonst bist du den Winter ja Arbeitslos


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Das ist der Plan....zumindest wenn es über -30Grad bleibt
> Dann gibts statt nem Bierchen den Glühwein am schluss





oder aber Glühbier. Ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> oder aber *Glühbier*. Ist auch nicht zu verachten.
> 
> Gruß Robin



:kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## yogi71 (1. September 2009)

Hey Sven,

Samstag schon was vor???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Sven,
> 
> Samstag schon was vor???



Schon ausgebucht


----------



## yogi71 (1. September 2009)

Schade!


----------



## Tauchsieder (1. September 2009)

Hallo,

die heutige Tour ist ja leider ausgefallen. Trotzdem habe ich Lust auf eine gesellige Radelrunde durch die Ville. Deshalb steht für morgen, Mittwoch, 18:15 ein Termin im LMB.

Ich rechne mit Eurer Teilnahme 

LG
Gerd


----------



## wolli101 (1. September 2009)

Hallo Miteinander,

leider hatte ich heute keine Zeit vor der Tour hier ins Board zu schauen und war ein wenig verwundert über die niedrige Teilnehmerzahl bei der heutigen Tour - hab mich schon ein wenig alleine gefühlt, da oben am Wasserturm. War aber nicht schlimm, der Regen war ziemlich warm und nach etwa 2 km hatte ich eine sehr adrette Schlammschicht aufgelegt..

Ich hoffe nächsten Dienstag wirds besser.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## yogi71 (2. September 2009)

Wer hat denn Samstag Lust ne schöne Runde in einem anderen Revier zu drehen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9041

LG
Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (2. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin wieder da!

Der Anruf dass ich meine Bike morgen holen kann ist eben gekommen. 
Das heißt ich bin ab Übermorgen im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten wieder dabei. Nur leider für Samstag raus das steht schon fest.


----------



## Vertexto (2. September 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> 
> 
> Der Anruf dass ich meine Bike morgen holen kann ist eben gekommen.


Dat is aber schön.
Was ist es denn für eins geworden????? bin schon ganz neugierig
LG Gerd


----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. September 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin wieder da!
> 
> ...



Na dann mal meinen Glückwunsch . Ist bestimmt ein Fully, oder? Obwohl ich deine mitwippende Sattelstütze echt gut fand. Lass es also nicht wieder unbewacht irgendwo stehen, ansonsten kommt  und nimmt es dir wieder weg und du musst nochmals  .

Gruß Robin


----------



## mahatma (2. September 2009)

War eben mit Luna im Wald und wir haben ein wenig Trailpflege betrieben.
Ein singletrail in Wasserturmnähe ist jetzt wieder passierbar und die 3 umgestürzten Baumstämme, die quer liegen können umfahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (2. September 2009)

Also es ist ein Fully geworden. Ein Nerve xc 7.0 
Am Sonntag werde ich es mal ausprobieren weil vorher soll es nur regnen   .


----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. September 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Also es ist ein Fully geworden. Ein Nerve xc 7.0
> Am Sonntag werde ich es mal ausprobieren weil vorher soll es nur regnen   .



Ohh, ein Schönwetterfahrer . Darf es denn dann nie dreckig werden ?

Gruß Robin


----------



## RunningPumi (2. September 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Am Sonntag werde ich es mal ausprobieren weil vorher soll es nur regnen   .


Ja, das ist doch das richtige Wetter zum Einfahren. Nichts ist peinlicher, als mit einem nagelneuen Radl aufzutauchen. Das geht doch garnicht - absolutes "No go".

Oder hast Du Dir eine Dose Schlammspray aus dem SUV-Zubehörhandel gekauft und "pflegst" damit Dein Prachtstück?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## WhiteBandit (3. September 2009)

Ja klar die Packung Schlamm gibt es direkt dazu.

Ich bin kein Schönwetterfahrer 
Neee aber macht es denn wirklich spaß anzufangen, wenn es von oben her schon die Sonne in Tropfen scheint


----------



## Fliewatüüt (3. September 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> J
> 
> Ich bin kein Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## yogi71 (4. September 2009)

So, die Abstimmung ist vorbei!

Wir werden ab dem 15.09.2009 aus der Ville Feierabendtour einen Nightride machen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




D.h. ich möchte alle Teilnehmer bitten Beleuchtung für das Bike mitzubringen. Es sollten schon gute Leuchten sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anfangs werden wir vermehrt Waldautobahn fahren und nach einer kurzen Gewöhnungszeit ein paar Trails mitnehmen! Der Charakter der Tour (gemütliche Feierabendrunde) soll aber bestehen bleiben!

Freu mich weiterhin auf zahlreiches erscheinen!!!

*LG*
*











Yogi!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*​ 

PS: Bekommt man die Villefahrer eigentlich auch mal aus der Ville in andere Regionen???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es gibt doch soviele schöne Sachen ausserhalb der Ville....schaut mal in den JFFR Thread für WE Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubanita (4. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So, die Abstimmung ist vorbei!
> 
> 
> PS: Bekommt man die Villefahrer eigentlich auch mal aus der Ville in andere Regionen???
> ...


 

Auch wenn ich leider ja noch nicht mit Euch fahren konnte. ABER Dienstag werde ich es zu 99 % schaffen und mitfahren.

Wie wäre es denn mal mit dem Königsforst ?? Nur mal so ein Vorschlag


----------



## yogi71 (4. September 2009)

Cubanita schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich leider ja noch nicht mit Euch fahren konnte. ABER Dienstag werde ich es zu 99 % schaffen und mitfahren.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mal mit dem Königsforst ?? Nur mal so ein Vorschlag


 
KöFo ist auch schön!!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> KöFo ist auch schön!!!!



Kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## yogi71 (6. September 2009)

Hallo??? Wo sind die Villefahrer für Dienstag??? Ist das alles????

LG 
Yogi*



*


----------



## einfarbig (6. September 2009)

Mal eine Frage an die Ville-Spezialisten:

Wo ist eigentlich der längste Singletrail in den hiesigen Gefilden? Kann leider nie einfach mal zur Feierabendrunde, weil ich da leider nie Feierabend habe .

Wäre mal für ein, zwei Tipps dankbar, Startpunkt ist immer Brühl am Wasserturm .


----------



## Fliewatüüt (7. September 2009)

einfarbig schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Ville-Spezialisten:
> 
> Wo ist eigentlich der längste Singletrail in den hiesigen Gefilden? Kann leider nie einfach mal zur Feierabendrunde, weil ich da leider nie Feierabend habe .
> 
> Wäre mal für ein, zwei Tipps dankbar, Startpunkt ist immer Brühl am Wasserturm .



Am besten einfach bei http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8943 mitfahren. Ist ja `nen Wochenende und könnte ja bei dir klappen. Die Mädels und Jungs zeigen dir schon die besten Trails. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## chillmirage (7. September 2009)

hm.... ist der bandit auf seinem neuen "clockwork orange" mit den trails verwachsen?


----------



## Aeddy (7. September 2009)

ich kann leider im moment net an der schönen Tour Teilnehmen ... 

war erst im urlaub, danach war nen Geburtstag und jetzte haben wir auf arbeit anlagenstillstand ... da bin ich von 6uhr bis 19 uhr außer haus ... 

wünsche euch aber viel spass .. bis demnächst mal wieder 

lg Aeddy


----------



## redrace (7. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hallo??? Wo sind die Villefahrer für Dienstag??? Ist das alles????
> 
> LG
> Yogi*
> ...



HUHU
Ich bin morgen mit den Rennrad unterwegs!


----------



## bbsunny (7. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hallo??? Wo sind die Villefahrer für Dienstag??? Ist das alles????
> 
> LG
> Yogi*
> ...




packe morgen mein bike in den kofferraum...hab aber noch nen termin um 1600...hoffe mal dass ich den schnell erledigt bekomme...dann bin ich dabei...das letzte mal ohne licht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (7. September 2009)

Tja wie es der Zufall will wäre ich morgen wieder dabei gewesen weil die Hand gut auskuriert ist. Jedoch endete meine heutige Fahrt ins Dorf um Milch zu holen nach gut 100 Metern vor der eigenen Haustür mit einem selbst verschuldeten Sturz und anschließender Bremse mit den Ellebogen auf dem Asphalt. Komme gerade aus der Notaufnahme in Liblar und bin am linken Ellebogen genäht worden. Im rechten hab ich auch ein kleines Loch. Tja soviel zum morgen mitfahren 

Aber wer will schon ohne Narben sterben


----------



## deman (7. September 2009)

Autsch, na dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## WhiteBandit (8. September 2009)

Ja Chris!
Fully fahren ist der Hammer. Ich will garnicht mehr runter von meinem Bock und schon garnicht, jetzt wo ich auch Luft im Floater habe


----------



## yogi71 (8. September 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Tja wie es der Zufall will wäre ich morgen wieder dabei gewesen weil die Hand gut auskuriert ist. Jedoch endete meine heutige Fahrt ins Dorf um Milch zu holen nach gut 100 Metern vor der eigenen Haustür mit einem selbst verschuldeten Sturz und anschließender Bremse mit den Ellebogen auf dem Asphalt. Komme gerade aus der Notaufnahme in Liblar und bin am linken Ellebogen genäht worden. Im rechten hab ich auch ein kleines Loch. Tja soviel zum morgen mitfahren
> 
> Aber wer will schon ohne Narben sterben


 
Na dann weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## DargoESX (8. September 2009)

Moin moin melde mich aus dem hohen Norden wieder zurück 
Leider isser Vorbei der Urlaub und die Arbeit hat mich auch wieder :heul
Habe heute Spätschicht deshalb passt es leider nicht aber nächste Woche wieder


----------



## Timbo76 (8. September 2009)

Moin... ich würde mich gerne heute abend mal der Dienstagsrunde anschließen, sofern ich es schaffe, aber das Wetter sieht heute zu verlockend aus...komme aus Köln und bin in den letzten drei Monaten regelmäßig durch die Ville gedüst...wie lange dauert die Tour denn so in der Regel? Wieviel km?

Grüße


----------



## yogi71 (8. September 2009)

ca 30km und ca.2,5h Stunden!


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. September 2009)

DargoESX schrieb:


> Moin moin melde mich aus dem hohen Norden wieder zurück
> Leider isser Vorbei der Urlaub und die Arbeit hat mich auch wieder :heul
> Habe heute *Spätschicht* deshalb passt es leider nicht aber nächste Woche wieder



Kenn ich


----------



## st_mages (8. September 2009)

Was is'n los Yogi?

Hast Du die hier nicht im Griff? Es werden ja immer weniger - und das bei dem Traumwetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubanita (8. September 2009)

st_mages schrieb:


> Was is'n los Yogi?
> 
> Hast Du die hier nicht im Griff? Es werden ja immer weniger - und das bei dem Traumwetter...


 
SORRY, wäre bei dem Traumwetter super gerne mitgefahren, aber ich muss bei dem TRAUMWETTER länger arbeiten und kann nicht früher von der Arbeit verschwinden   
So ein Sch.....


----------



## Conbey (8. September 2009)

st_mages schrieb:


> Was is'n los Yogi?
> 
> Hast Du die hier nicht im Griff? Es werden ja immer weniger - und das bei dem Traumwetter...



Tja...liegt wohl ehr daran, dass die einen Kinder kriegen...die anderen verletzt sind oder arbeiten müssen...

Aber wird schon!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. September 2009)

Ich wünsche


denen, die sich um vorhandene oder noch nicht vorhandene Kinder kümmern müssen, viel Vergnügen ,
denen, die verletzt sind, eine gute Besserung ,
und denen, die heute Abend in den Genuss der Feierabendtour kommen, viel Freude und Sonnenschein (solange es geht). Ansonsten soll immer Licht euch umfluten  .

Gruß Robin


----------



## Timbo76 (8. September 2009)

Noch eine Frage: der Wasserturm ist doch die Liblarer Straße rauf, richtig? Komme nämlich mit der 18 bis nach Brühl Mitte...


----------



## deman (8. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Kenn ich



Woher denn das? 
Duuuu alter Urlauber


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. September 2009)

deman schrieb:


> woher denn das?
> Duuuu alter urlauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. September 2009)

Da denk ich an ne schöne kleine Runde mit neun gemeldeten Bikern!!!


...und wat wird et...... 18 Biker die unbedingt fahren wollten! 

Danke mahatma für die schöne Tour. Du solltest öfter guiden, dann werden auch wieder ein paar Trails sichtbar!
LG Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. September 2009)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 
Coole Tour echt viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Timbo76 (9. September 2009)

Moin...

hat Spaß gemacht, super schöne Runde, nette Leute, vielen Dank an den Guide, freue mich schon auf die Best Of Tour...

hat irgendwer zufällig GPS Daten von der Runde?


Grüße...


----------



## yogi71 (9. September 2009)

Hey Timbo76,

schick mir mal Deine Emailadresse, dann kann ich Dir den Track schicken!

LG Yogi


----------



## klez (9. September 2009)

Auch von mir, ein dickes fettes DANKESCHÖN an Mahatma! Ich fands echt klasse! Solche Touren sollten wir wirklich häufiger machen, damit einige Trails wieder befahrbar werden.


----------



## Timbo76 (9. September 2009)

> Hey Timbo76,
> 
> schick mir mal Deine Emailadresse, dann kann ich Dir den Track schicken!
> 
> ...



Moin Yogi,

hab ich Dir per PN geschickt.


----------



## psychohit (9. September 2009)

Fahrt ihr auch am Sonntag? Würde gerne zum ersten mal mitkommen!


----------



## Michael140 (9. September 2009)

Ist euch auch schon aufgefallen, dass viel Trails durch Verbreiterung systematisch zerstört werden? Wir wol ne kurze Runde bei Best of Ville werden.....
Wenn ich aus dem Urlaub wieder komme, dann gibt es wohl nur noch Reitwege


----------



## redrace (10. September 2009)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ist euch auch schon aufgefallen, dass viel Trails durch Verbreiterung systematisch zerstört werden? Wir wol ne kurze Runde bei Best of Ville werden.....
> Wenn ich aus dem Urlaub wieder komme, dann gibt es wohl nur noch Reitwege



HUHU
Na die wirklichen Trails werden bestimmt nicht verbreitert und viele von den Wegen waren vor einigen Jahren auch schon mal so breit!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## redrace (10. September 2009)

psychohit schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr auch am Sonntag? Würde gerne zum ersten mal mitkommen!



Wir fahren in naher Zukunft auch Sonntags! Aber wann, dass musst Du den Chef Yogi  fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (10. September 2009)

Ähm Termin für die schönen Wintersonntage wird kommen!

@michael140:
von den Trails ist noch keiner verbreitert worden, es sind nur die Waldautobahnen verbreitert und begradigt worden! Gott sei dank!


LG Yogi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Der gar nix dafür kann!


----------



## mahatma (10. September 2009)

Hurra, seit heute hab ich wieder Internet und sage auch mal Dankeschön! 
Dafür, dass es euch Spaß gemacht hat, ihr so geduldig hinter meiner Walze hergetuckert seid, keiner verloren ging und keine Stürze und Pannen zu beklagen waren. So macht das Spaß!


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. September 2009)

So,der NEUE Rahmen ist unterwegs und ich hoffe das ich neben dem Windelwechseln Zeit finde den Rahmen aufzubauen 
Muss mich ja beeilen,B.o.V rückt immer näher !!!


----------



## yogi71 (15. September 2009)

So, netter Termin am 26.09.09. Wer Lust hat eintragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9124


----------



## WhiteBandit (15. September 2009)

Schade ich würde den HCM auch mal so gerne fahren aber ich kann am Samstag nicht. Sonntags geht. (*WinkmitdemZaunpfahl*)


----------



## Flitschbirne (15. September 2009)

Hcm?


----------



## yogi71 (15. September 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad


----------



## Flitschbirne (15. September 2009)

Entgültig verwirrt


----------



## DargoESX (15. September 2009)

Leute ich melde mich für heute abend wieder ab  Ich liege Seit Samstag absolut Flach ( Scheiß Grippe ) aber da geht nix mehr !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (15. September 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Entgültig verwirrt


 



Es gibt in der Siegburger Gegend einen schönen Trail, der so heißt! Schau  mal in mein Fotoalbum!!!!


@DargoESX

Gute Besserung

LG
Yogi


----------



## psychohit (15. September 2009)

Ist heute Abend 18.15h eine Tour angesagt? Würde evtl gerne mal mit fahren.


----------



## klez (15. September 2009)

Da heute Dienstag ist, wird ganz bestimmt heute abend eine Tour angesagt sein...

schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9052


----------



## Patrik (15. September 2009)

Hallo Yogi,

ich hab mich eben eingtragen für heute Abend. Gilt für mich und ein Freund.
Bin der mit dem Votec F7.
Ich muss allerdings erst von Köln nach Liblar fahren, er auch. Sollten wir um 18:15 nicht da sein fahrt los, dann war auf der Autobahn wieder zu viel los.

Patrik


----------



## psychohit (15. September 2009)

klez schrieb:


> Da heute Dienstag ist, wird ganz bestimmt heute abend eine Tour angesagt sein...
> 
> schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9052



Hab noch kein Licht für mein Rad, geht das auch noch ohne was meint ihr?


----------



## yogi71 (15. September 2009)

ja müsste noch ohne gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychohit (15. September 2009)

ok bis gleich!!!


----------



## Aeddy (15. September 2009)

hey liebe MTB Freunde ... 

hoffe ihr habt heute eine schöne Tour ... kann leider net wegen der arbeit ... 

werde wohl den 26ten auch deswegen nicht können echt schade ... 

lg an alle ... 

Aeddy


----------



## psychohit (15. September 2009)

Leute, wo habt ihr euch getroffen? War von 18.10 bis 18.20 am Wasserturm und um 18.30 am Funkturm Merten? Niemand da....


----------



## redrace (15. September 2009)

psychohit schrieb:


> Leute, wo habt ihr euch getroffen? War von 18.10 bis 18.20 am Wasserturm und um 18.30 am Funkturm Merten? Niemand da....



Dann warst Du am falschen Wasserturm! Wir sind um 18:15 eher später los gefahren. 10 Min vom Wasserturm Brühl bis zum Mertener Funkturm?! Respekt!


----------



## psychohit (15. September 2009)

Mertener Wasserturm :-(


----------



## redrace (15. September 2009)

HUHU
Ist Euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass drei Mann verloren gegangen sind?
Zwei davon kannten sich in der Ville nicht wirklich aus! 
Ich bin der Meinung, das derjenige der guidet eigentlich dafür Sorge tragen sollte das alle zusammen fahren und auch ankommen, gerade wenn es dunkel wird oder ist. 
Gemeinsames fahren ist keine Kunst sondern mit etwas Rücksicht ein schönes Erlebnis! Aber wenn warten oder langsamer fahren eine zu große Hürde ist, ist das gelinde gesagt *******!


----------



## redrace (15. September 2009)

psychohit schrieb:


> Mertener Wasserturm :-(



Falsch! 6 setzen!


----------



## psychohit (15. September 2009)

Wo genau ist der Brühler Wasserturm? Ist da das Restaurant drin?


----------



## redrace (16. September 2009)

psychohit schrieb:


> Wo genau ist der Brühler Wasserturm? Ist da das Restaurant drin?



Ja! Der ist auf der Liblarer Straße


----------



## yogi71 (16. September 2009)

Moin, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ersteinmal danke an unsere Geidischkeit Pete! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Aber 
unsere Geidischkeit Pete muss noch viel lernen!  Für eine Feierabendtour mit 13 Bikern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ist das Tempo teilweise zu hoch gewesen. Auch sollte er den Rückspiegel nutzen, um zu wissen wo seine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sind. 

Teilweise dachte ich er wird von einem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 verfolgt, dem war aber nicht so, es waren nur 











































Am Ende waren es nur noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























,

aber wir haben ja bis auf die Verabschiedeten unterwegs alle beim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gesund wiedergesehen!
Wie gut das unser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wußte wo er die verlorenen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 hinbringen musste! Wir lernenn das noch! *Danke lieber Meik!*



Aber ansonsten wars nett, ca.28km und einen 18er Schnitt! Aber jeder Guide fängt mal klein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 an.

In diesem Sinne habt Euch alle lieb 


 

@ALL

bitte ab nächster Woche mit kompletter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 antreten, sollte jemand ohne Licht kommen, kann dieser nicht mitfahren.



@TOM​ 
süßer Bursche, der im Kinderwagen lag!​ 


















Bis bald im Wald

YOGI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Wollte nochmal an die Tour erinnern: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9124​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st_mages (16. September 2009)

@TOM und alle

Die Aldi - Stirn - Lampe hat sich als durchaus tauglich erwiesen. Dagegen ist ne Lupine geradezu lächerlich - wie Teelicht und Stadionflutlicht.

Nee, Spaß. Als Zusatzleuchte auf dem Helm zu empfehlen, da relativ leicht, Punktstrahler mit rd. 20m Reichweite, sollte unbedingt mit ordentlicher Lenkerleuchte ergänzt werden.

Für 9,95 bei den Aldi - Brothers - also hin und kaufen


----------



## bbsunny (16. September 2009)

jibbet die noch bei aldi?


----------



## yogi71 (16. September 2009)

Ja, seit Montag!


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. September 2009)

st_mages schrieb:


> @TOM und alle
> 
> Die Aldi - Stirn - Lampe hat sich als durchaus tauglich erwiesen. Dagegen ist ne Lupine geradezu lächerlich - wie Teelicht und Stadionflutlicht.
> 
> ...




Vielen dank für die Testfahrt 
Wollte mir die dann als Ersatz holen,falls bei den anderen Lampen mal der Saft ausgeht 
Da sie so schön klein ist kann ich sie ohne weiters immer im Rucksack dabei haben,gut zu wissen für Notfälle....ziehe gleich mit dem Windelrocker los und schau das ich eine bekomme


----------



## Fliewatüüt (16. September 2009)

@ Yogi: Hast du Spass an der Sprache mit Bildern gefunden? Oder ist das für die unter uns, die dem lesen nicht so mächtig sind? Egal, ich find es .

@ Tom: Denk an evtl. Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen auf dem Weg zu Herrn Feinkost Albrecht. Und schön die Luft- und Dämpferpumpe einpacken. Vielleicht auch noch ein paar Ersatzschläuche, man kann ja nie wissen  .

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (16. September 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> @ Yogi: Hast du Spass an der Sprache mit Bildern gefunden? Oder ist das für die unter uns, die dem lesen nicht so mächtig sind? Egal, ich find es .








Ich dachte, es wäre schön mal was Farbe hier reinzubringen!!!


----------



## mahatma (17. September 2009)

Da meine Frau am Montag in Frechen operiert wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob ich Dienstag Zeit und Muße finde, mit zu fahren. 
Aber wenn ja, werde ich euch in gewohnter Manier ausbremsen.  

Eine Frage: Wo in aller Welt ist der Mertener Wasserturm?


----------



## Poison_Girl (17. September 2009)

Hi @all,

ja, es gibt mich noch. Auch, wenn es in den letzten Wochen seeeeeeeeeeeeehr still um mich war 

Aber jetzt wollte ich ganz schnell einen Vorankündigung loswerden, bevor ich ab Mittwoch für drei Wochen ans bessere Ende der Welt verschwinde 

Und zwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar wissen manche von Euch schon, dass bei mir dieses Jahr ein runder Geburtstag ansteht. 
Ist zwar erst im November ABER da Essen und Musi schon stehen, fehlt zu unserem Glück (ich feiere mit einem Arbeitskollegen zusammen) nur noch eine Location. Und da hatte ich an Euch gedacht: kennt jemand von Euch ein Vereinsheim oder Ähnliches mit guter Verkehrsanbindung (möglichst nicht mitten im Ort wegen der Nachbarn) Richtung Köln, das man für günstig Geld am 21.November mieten kann? Reinpassen sollen ca. 50-100 Leute.
Natürlich seid Ihr auch eingeladen - werde ich zu gegebener Zeit noch mal offiziell machen - wenn wir noch was Schönes auftreiben, denn Eisgrillen hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor 
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, weil meine erste "perfekte" Location (das Vereinsheim des ASV Köln) an dem Termin schon belegt ist.

LG

Katrin


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. September 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Wo in aller Welt ist der Mertener Wasserturm?



Er meinte bestimmt den Alten Wasserturm in Rösberg,von da bis zum alten Funkturm in Merten kommen die 10 min. gut hin!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (21. September 2009)

Was ist los?????
Morgen soll doch gutes Wetter werden!!!! Erst 4 Anmeldungen 
Oder tauchen wieder 15 Schwarzfahrer auf


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Was ist los?????
> Morgen soll doch gutes Wetter werden!!!! Erst 4 Anmeldungen
> Oder tauchen wieder 15 *Schwarzfahrer* auf


So was soll es auch geben


----------



## redrace (21. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Was ist los?????
> Morgen soll doch gutes Wetter werden!!!! Erst 4 Anmeldungen
> Oder tauchen wieder 15 Schwarzfahrer auf



HUHU
Ich stelle mein Zeit morgen meinem Arbeitgeber zu Verfügung!


----------



## Aeddy (21. September 2009)

ich stelle meine zeit ebenfalls dem arbeitgeber ... 

viel spass dem rest ...


----------



## bbsunny (21. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Was ist los?????
> Morgen soll doch gutes Wetter werden!!!! Erst 4 Anmeldungen
> Oder tauchen wieder 15 Schwarzfahrer auf


 

ich glaube die zeit wird zeigen, wer ein harter biker ist...ab 0 grad werd ich wohl auch zögerlich aus "als mitfahrer anmelden" klicken...


----------



## yogi71 (22. September 2009)

bbsunny schrieb:


> ich glaube die zeit wird zeigen, wer ein harter biker ist...ab 0 grad werd ich wohl auch zögerlich aus "als mitfahrer anmelden" klicken...


 
Alles Weicheier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (22. September 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Hi @all,
> 
> ja, es gibt mich noch. Auch, wenn es in den letzten Wochen seeeeeeeeeeeeehr still um mich war
> 
> ...



Hallo Katrin,

schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören bzw. zu lesen, Du junger Hüpfer Du!
Leider kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen, da jegliche Räumlichkeiten, die mir so einfallen, eher im Raum Bonn gelegen sind.
Wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub.
LG. Barbara


----------



## yogi71 (23. September 2009)

18.17 Uhr war Start der Ville Feierabendrunde! 

Wetter: Perfekt (Sonne und warm)

Biker: 11 an der Zahl 

Beleuchtung: alle  

Guide: Pete 

König: ich


Schöne Tour gestern bei schönem warmen Wetter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​Es trafen sich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































 zum biken!

Diesmal war unser Guide nicht so orientierungslos wie letzten Dienstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, er fand den Weg und wurde diesmal nicht von einem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 verfolgt.

Zwischendurch gingen Ihm zwar mal die 

 durch, aber schon viel besser als letzte Woche!

Es war schön mal wieder Richtung Swister Turm zu fahren und der Trail am Bombenkrater ist bei Dämmerung viel flowiger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke du doller Guide! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Kannst Du ab jetzt öfter machen!

Auch Dank an die Mitfahrer, war mal wieder sehr schön! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ich denke das die Feierabendtour auch im 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 viel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 machen wird. Ausser es taucht ein grünes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auf und spielt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


(der musste jetzt mal sein)

In diesem Sinne, schönen Tag

LG
Yogi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ach ja, Pete danke für 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!! 

@Conbey, schön das Du noch da warst!


----------



## Conbey (23. September 2009)

Mensch Yogi, 
ich glaube du wirst dich blenden mit dem Kleinen verstehen! Der 
steht total auf Smilys!


----------



## yogi71 (23. September 2009)




----------



## Patrik (23. September 2009)

Hallo Yogi71,

kannst Du mal nen Link engeben, wo man sich die China Lampe ansehen kann.

Patrik


----------



## yogi71 (23. September 2009)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149


----------



## otbest (23. September 2009)

Hallo Yogi,

du fährst mit dieser Lampe und kannst sie empfehlen?

Zufällig schon einen Vergleich mit der Lupine Tesla machen können?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## yogi71 (23. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat Lust auf ein spontanes Tourchen heute Abend??? Start so 18.30 Uhr Wasserturm Brühl!

Bitte melden, ansonsten wird Startpunkt nicht angefahren! Schaut LMB

LG
Yogi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Natürlich mit Beleuchtung


----------



## mahatma (23. September 2009)

Zum Thema Beleuchtung: http://www.eingangradforum.de/thread.php?threadid=29137


----------



## yogi71 (23. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat Lust auf ein spontanes Tourchen heute Abend??? Start so 18.30 Uhr Wasserturm Brühl!

Bitte melden, ansonsten wird Startpunkt nicht angefahren! Schaut LMB

LG
Yogi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Natürlich mit Beleuchtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrik (24. September 2009)

Hallo Biker,

Zu dieser Lampe war heute Morgen noch ein Werbelink auf der Forumseite. Schein recht neu zu sein.

http://www.mytinysun.com/

Liest sich sehr gut, schaut mal rein 149 Einführungspreis.

Unter Produkte gibt es auch noch andere bis 3000 lumen

Es werde Licht im Dunkeln.


----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2009)

Das ist fast die gleiche wie bei DX fÃ¼r 60â¬. Nachbau!


----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2009)

So, dann will ich mich hier auch mal melden! Lampe ist nach vierzehn Tagen ohne Probleme angekommen. Komme aus dem Bereich Elektronik und habe die Lampe umgehend zerlegt! Das Zerlegen ist in fÃ¼nf Minuten passiert, wurde vor ein paar BeitrÃ¤gen schon perfekt erklÃ¤rt! Bei mir war perfekt WÃ¤rmeleitpaste vorhanden, kein Grat an den Bohrungen, alles sehr sauber verarbeitet.

Der Eindruck ist sehr positiv, die Verarbeitung ist sehr sehr gut. Wenn man bedenkt das das Ding nur knapp 60â¬ kostet. Wenn man den Preis nicht wÃ¼sste, dann wÃ¼rde ich sagen sie war teurer.
Akku ist klein und handlich, lÃ¤sst sich mit der Tasche gut am Rahmen befestigen, zur Sichergeit kann man ein Klettband (nicht dabei) durch zwei Ãsen ziehen und nochmal fixieren. Die Steckverbindungen sind auch gut, kein wackeln und nichts! Die Kabel von Sigma Evo mÃ¼ssten zum verlÃ¤ngern o.Ã¤. passen!
Mit dem mitgelieferten Gummi lÃ¤sst sich die Lampe am LENKER befestigen! Das hÃ¤lt besser als gedacht und verutscht auch nicht. Klasse!

Ach ja ich habe die normale Version ohne Helmhalterung! Das LadegerÃ¤t hat 1800mAh.Adapter fÃ¼r Schukosteckdose muss man kaufen. ich habe den Adapter mit Heisskleber fest aufgedrÃ¼ckt.

So nach kurzem test ist die Ausleuchtung sehr gut. Breites Streufeld mit gutem Spot mittig! Wenn ich das mit einer Tesla vergleiche, ist das Licht nicht viel dunkler,kommt sehr nah an die Tesla!
Ich habe noch eine Sigma Karma und Powerled, diese beiden kann man im Vergleich vergessen! Ich werde die DX am Lenker fahren und die karma momentan am Helm. Ich denke ich werde mir noch eine zweite umgehend bestellen! Ich kann die Leuchte von DX nur empfehlen.
Test kommt jetzt am WE, werde den Akku bis zum abschalten nutzen. Dauertest wird es nach ein paar Nightrides geben!
Zum Trailfahren ist die Lampe gut.
Die Leuchte hat drei (vier)  Modi: 100%, ca.50%, Blinkmodus und AUS!
Aus geht sie auch durch lÃ¤ngeres drÃ¼cken des Taster (ca.2sec)

Das kabel an der Leuchte ist ca. 40cm und am Akku ca.20cm.

Fotos kann ich leider nicht anbieten, da ich nur eine einfache Digitalkamera habe!

Ich hoffe ich konnte mit meinem kleinen Bericht etwas helfen! Fragen versuche ich gern zu beantworten!
Das einzige was ich umbauen werde, ist der Akku. Hier werde ich einen Camcorder Akku B945 mit 6900mAh nehmen und in eine Werkzeugflasche einbauen!


GruÃ
Yogi

PS Anleitung ist nicht dabei, benÃ¶tigt man aber auch nicht! 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Conbey (24. September 2009)

Schön, dass ich mir die Lame heute auch bestellt habe! 

Da ich kein Elektroniker bin...könnte man theoretisch auch 
zwei Lampen mit einem Y-Kabel an einem (überarbeiteten) 
Akku betreiben?

Wenn ja, könnte ich mir auch glatt überlegen, zwei von den
Dingern ans Rad zu bauen.


----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Schön, dass ich mir die Lame heute auch bestellt habe!



Wenn das kein Fehler war!


----------



## Conbey (24. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wenn das kein Fehler war!



Wie jetzt??


----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2009)

Scherz!


----------



## Conbey (24. September 2009)

Ach ja...
da ich mich ja mit so elektrischen Dingen so gut auskenne...

Kennt da vielleicht jemand einen, der mir bei einem eventuellen Umbau behilflich sein
kann????? Hab da an so einen Bären gedacht...


----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2009)

Umbau???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (24. September 2009)

So mit Akku usw.

@Yogi, 

hast du meine Frage etwas weiter oben gesehen (zweite Lampe)?


----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2009)

Psssst, zweite ist schon in der Pipeline!!!! Dann wird ein Akku gebastelt!


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. September 2009)

Jemand Heute in der Ville unterwegs???????
Wollte ne gemütliche Runde drehen und alleine machts ja bekanntlich am wenigsten spaß!
Ach ja,Start so ab 14 Uhr....bis dahin muss ich im Krankenhaus ausharren


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ....bis dahin muss ich im Krankenhaus ausharren



Was willst du denn da? Hoffentlich nichts schlimmes.

Gruß Robin


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. September 2009)

Hi Tom!

Hast eine PM


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. September 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Was willst du denn da? Hoffentlich nichts schlimmes.
> 
> Gruß Robin



Ne,nix schlimmes....Frauchen musste übers Wochenende nochmal rein und ich darf den Babysitter machen bis die Untersuchungen fertig sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (26. September 2009)

Simon,Morgen 14:00 am Birkhof???
Frau und Kind sind wieder Zuhause und ich hab das volle OK


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. September 2009)

Ja hört sich gut an bin da


----------



## psychohit (26. September 2009)

Ist morgen (Sonntag) eine Tour? Würde gerne mal mitfahren!


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. September 2009)

Ja es geht um 14 Uhr vom Birkhof los!
Der ist ganz leicht zu finden,Autobahn richtung Phantasialand und an der Abfahrt nur entgegengesetzt fahren,nach 500m kommt das Schild vom Birkhof!!!

Die Tour steht jetzt auch im LMB bitte eintragen damit wir wissen auf wen wir noch warten müssen


----------



## psychohit (26. September 2009)

Also Abfahrt Phantasialand, welche Autobahn?


----------



## deman (26. September 2009)

Hehe^^ Da gibts nur eine A553, Ausfahrt Brühl-Süd/Phantasialand, dann Richtung Weilerswist


----------



## WhiteBandit (27. September 2009)

Bin angemeldet! 
In welche Richtung wolltest du denn?


----------



## yogi71 (27. September 2009)

Wie sieht es denn mit Dienstag aus?? Keiner mehr??


----------



## ~TOM~ (27. September 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Bin angemeldet!
> In welche Richtung wolltest du denn?



Dachte wir fangen etwas das explorern an....glaube zwar nicht das wir was neues finden aber vielleicht haben wir ja glück!
Dachte wir bleiben so in der Ecke Weilerswist-Merten,für die andere Richtung reicht meine Ortskenntniss nicht ganz aus 

@psychohit

Wie Deman schon sagte die 553 ist es und die Ausfahrt heißt Brühl Süd,Phantasialand dürfte aber auch dran stehen!!An der Ausfahrt in Fahrtrichtung Weilerswist/Euskirchen halten und 500m später kommt links die Einfahrt zum Birkhof!

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.793...50.796225,6.873579&spn=0.024142,0.054502&z=14

Am grünen Pfeil ist Treffpunkt


----------



## psychohit (27. September 2009)

ok bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (27. September 2009)

Alles klar,wir warten dann auf dich!!!


----------



## Uplooser (27. September 2009)

Ich komm auch.


----------



## psychohit (27. September 2009)

Hey, nochmal vielen Dank für die schöne Tour heute. War ja zum ersten mal mit dabei und hat mir großen Spaß gemacht! Wir sind einige schöne Wege gefahren!


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. September 2009)

Dann hoffe ich das du schnell ne Lampe besorgen kannst und Dienstags mal mit von der Partie bist!


----------



## yogi71 (28. September 2009)

Brauchen wir heute ne lampe?


----------



## Flitschbirne (28. September 2009)

Bin der Sonntags-Truppe gestern entgegen gekommen und keiner hat mich erkannt 

Gut war auch lange nicht mehr dabei


----------



## WhiteBandit (28. September 2009)

währe nicht so dolle!

Ich kann aktuell nur mit einer Stirnlampe dienen. Meine neue ist noch in Hong Kong


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. September 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> währe nicht so dolle!
> 
> Ich kann aktuell nur mit einer Stirnlampe dienen. Meine neue ist noch in Hong Kong



Ohh, hab ich schlechte Erfahrung mit gemacht. Hoffe mal, dass das Licht den Weg über das Wasser findet.

Gruß Robin


----------



## bbsunny (28. September 2009)

ich bin kurzfristig morgen in belgien, hoffe aber dass ich rechtzeitig zur feierabendtour zurück bin...

falls ich bis 18:15 net da bin - abfahren...dann werd' ich wohl noch irgendwo auf der bahn parken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (28. September 2009)

Schöne Explorertour heute! Gute 54km und 360Hm! Für ne Explorertour auch noch zügig....17km/h im Schnitt.

Morgen werden wir nen schönen Nightride hinlegen!

LG
Yogi


----------



## Timbo76 (30. September 2009)

Moin...

dreht heute abend jemand ne Runde durch die Ville...so gegen 17 Uhr?


----------



## yogi71 (30. September 2009)

bei mir ist heute mal Pause!


----------



## Tauchsieder (30. September 2009)

ja, tach auch,

die ville hat meinem schatz gestern wieder mächtig zugesetzt. 

ich hab ja nach dem doppelten kurbelverlust ohnehin schon immer so ein komisches zucken im linken knie.

aber gestern, nachdem die gruppe sich teilte und dann die geteilte gruppe sich noch weiter teilte - ich also quasi allein unterwegs war - löste sich doch tatsächlich wieder die linke kurbel 

es muss also doch ein geist in der ville wohnen.

nichtsdestotrotz ist alles wieder drangeschraubt und ich hoffe demnächst, vllt schon nächsten dienstag, wieder mitfahren zu können.

denn mit so vielen leuten, mit so viel licht durch den wald fahren ist einfach 


gaaaaaaaaaaaaaail


----------



## yogi71 (1. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwann merkst Du das ich während der Fahrt an Deinem Bike schraube. Du siehst mich ja im dunkeln nicht. Denn mein zweiter Beruf ist *Fahrradkurbelschraubenwährendderfahrtlöser*

Bis bald im Wald

gruß
Yogi


----------



## klez (1. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:
			
		

> *Fahrradkurbelschraubenwährendderfahrtlöser*



Bewerb dich damit mal bei "Dings...da" ... oder so... da gabs doch mal so ne seltsame "Was-ist-mein-Beruf" Sendung... da kommen die NIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEE drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (1. Oktober 2009)

Tauchsieder schrieb:


> ja, tach auch,
> 
> aber gestern, nachdem die gruppe sich teilte und dann die geteilte gruppe sich noch weiter teilte - ich also quasi allein unterwegs war - löste sich doch tatsächlich wieder die linke kurbel
> 
> [/SIZE]


Das liegt wahrscheinlich an der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit von dir. Das hält die beste Verbindung nicht aus!
Versuch mal das malhttp://http://www.bestklebstoffe.de/produkte/produktdetail.php?id=11&PHPSESSID=da19b8dde103afb690511d3e57091168.
Damit dürfte die Schraube dann halten!


----------



## psychohit (3. Oktober 2009)

Ist diesen Sonntag (morgen) wieder eine Tour angesagt? Wäre dann wieder dabei!


----------



## yogi71 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ist das morgen alles??? Bis auf die Schwarzfahrer, die immer dabei sind!!!


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. Oktober 2009)

Kann leider nicht!


----------



## Aeddy (5. Oktober 2009)

kann leider auch nicht .. häng immernoch auf der Arbeit ... 

zudem warte ich sehnsüchtig auf meine beleuchtung ...


----------



## yogi71 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid Typen!!!!! nee nee


----------



## Yuma-F (5. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ihr seid Typen!!!!! nee nee


 

Ich hab mich zumindest schon mal angemeldet, gib es jetzt wenigstens ein dickes Lob vom König???


----------



## yogi71 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hey Franz,

das ist ja Klasse das Du dich eingetragen hast! Küsschen gibt aber erst wenn Du auch mitfährst!!!! Anmelden kann sich ja jeder!!!!

LG
Yogi


----------



## Yuma-F (5. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Franz,
> 
> ... Küsschen gibt aber erst wenn Du auch mitfährst!!!! ....
> LG
> Yogi


 

Wo bin ich da bloß wieder hingeraten??? Ich überleg mir das mit dem Mitfahren besser noch mal ! 


PS: Tausche Küsschen vom König gegen Ersatzschlauch oder sonst was nützliches !


----------



## yogi71 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, das es von mir kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (5. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, das es von mir kommt!


 
Im Dunkeln ist das aber unter Umständen schwer zu kontrollieren, ich riskier da lieber nix !

Wie find ich eigentlich im Dunkeln den Schalter meiner Beleuchtung?


----------



## yogi71 (5. Oktober 2009)

mit ner lampe die an ist!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, das es von mir kommt!



Wär auch nicht so schön, du hast so komische Haare im Gesicht und das kitzelt bestimmt. Aber wenn sich rausstellt, dass doch DU jedem, der mitfährt, einen dicken  im Dunkeln ins Gesicht drückst, komm ich nur noch inkognito und fahr halt ganz weit von dir entfernt durch die Gegend.

Gruß Robin


----------



## bbsunny (5. Oktober 2009)

ich bin leider raus für morgen...werd dafür den abend schön bei uns im lager rumlaufen und kisten schieben...


----------



## yogi71 (6. Oktober 2009)

bbsunny schrieb:


> ich bin leider raus für morgen...werd dafür den abend schön bei uns im lager rumlaufen und kisten schieben...


 

und ich hab deinen Seelachs im Auto!


----------



## yogi71 (6. Oktober 2009)

So,

ich hoffe es ist keiner zum Treffpunkt gekommen! Ich hab es leider nicht geschafft, früh genug abzusagen! War noch in der Ville unterwegs und habe mit TOM und Conbey ein wenig geduscht!

Solltet Ihr gefahren sein, hoffe ich es war trocken!

LG
Yogi


----------



## redrace (6. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich hoffe es ist keiner zum Treffpunkt gekommen! Ich hab es leider nicht geschafft, früh genug abzusagen! War noch in der Ville unterwegs und habe mit TOM und Conbey ein wenig geduscht!
> 
> ...



HUHU
Wir waren zu zweit! Alles Warmduscher!


----------



## Michael140 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin um 18:08 wieder gefahren, da der Parkplatz leer war......
Aus Frußt habe ich mit dann noch schnell einen neuen Bikerucksack gekauft


----------



## yogi71 (7. Oktober 2009)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich bin um 18:08 wieder gefahren, da der Parkplatz leer war......
> Aus Frußt habe ich mit dann noch schnell einen neuen Bikerucksack gekauft


 

Startzeit war aber 18.15 Uhr! Dafür haste nen neuen Rucksack!

@redrace,
ich war leider schon total durchnässt und hatte Wasser in den Schuhen stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (7. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ich war leider schon total durchnässt und hatte Wasser in den Schuhen stehen!




Und die beschlagene Brille nicht zu vergessen


----------



## yogi71 (10. Oktober 2009)

*ACHTUNG !!!
*
Leider muss ich dich 1.BoV Tour absagen!!! Das Wetter spielt leider nicht mit. Heute regnet es fast die ganze Zeit und morgen sind auch 80% Regenrisoko angesagt, d.h. die Trails trocknen nicht ab!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Eigentlich bin ich auch für Regentouren zu haben, aber mit sovielen Leuten ist mir das zu gefährlich. (macht auch keinen Spaß)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die wenigen Trails die wir in der Ville haben, sind sehr gut mit Wurzeln bestückt, d.h. das würde morgen eine schöne Rutschpartie und ein Verletzter gestern reicht mir!!!
Wir werden die Tour schnellstmöglich nachholen, es werden bestimmt noch ein paar sonnige Tage kommen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Ich hoffe Ihr seid dann alle wieder dabei, denn ich hatte mich schon richtig darauf gefreut endlich noch ein paar Leutchens persönlich kennenzulernen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

An der Stelle bedanke ich mich auch mal bei all denen, die die Tour mitgeplant haben und der *dm Filiale Weilerswist*, die Riegel, Getränke usw gespendet haben!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









DANKE

Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem allen einen schönen Sonntag

Gruß
Yogi 










(Der den Regen sah und sauer ist!)


----------



## Conbey (10. Oktober 2009)

Schade


----------



## Uplooser (11. Oktober 2009)

Hilfe, Hilfe!!!!
Wir brauchen unbedingt eure Hilfe.
Der Laufclub weilerswist veranstaltet am 18.10.2009, also nächsten Sonntag den alljährlichen Villelauf.
Ich habe die letzten Jahre den Führungsfahrer gemacht, bin allerdings dieses Jahr im Urlaub. Wir brauchen konkret einen oder zwei Fahrer, die um 12 bzw 13.00 Uhr die 5km oder 10km Strecke vor dem schnellsten Läufer fahren. Die Strecke ist ausgeschildert bzw abgesperrt. Der Lauf ist am Sportplatz Swisterberg.
Bitte meldet euch bei mir Horst 01743173360 oder Eckhard 0225152206.
Als Belohnung gibt es auch ein paar Essensbons.
Gebt euch einen Ruck und helft dem Verein.
Danke


----------



## Scale30 (12. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem Wetter habe ich gar nicht ernsthaft damit gerechnet, dass die BOV abgesagt werden könnte. Kurz um, Yuma und ich standen allein am Treffpunkt und haben die Tour auch gefahren. Unterwegs haben wir noch 2 andere getroffen, die auch die Tour ursprünglich mitfahren wollten. Die Strecke hat für 3 Dienstagsrunden gereicht. Es waren 90km mit ein paar Umfahrungen um die gefährlichen Wurzeln. Alles in allem war ich total kaputt danach, aber es war eine ganz klasse Tour.


----------



## Conbey (12. Oktober 2009)

Scale30 schrieb:


> Es waren 90km mit ein paar Umfahrungen um die gefährlichen Wurzeln.



 wie jetzt?? 90Km?? Wir sind sie ja irgendwie nie am Stück gefahren,
aber laut PC sollten es nur knapp 55 Km sein!????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (12. Oktober 2009)

Scale30 schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter habe ich gar nicht ernsthaft damit gerechnet, dass die BOV abgesagt werden könnte. Kurz um, Yuma und ich standen allein am Treffpunkt und haben die Tour auch gefahren. Unterwegs haben wir noch 2 andere getroffen, die auch die Tour ursprünglich mitfahren wollten. Die Strecke hat für 3 Dienstagsrunden gereicht. Es waren 90km mit ein paar Umfahrungen um die gefährlichen Wurzeln. Alles in allem war ich total kaputt danach, aber es war eine ganz klasse Tour.



Ihr Tiere 
Aber das kommt davon wenn man nicht ins Forum schaut,Yogi hatte es bestimmt 5 mal gepostet das die Tour ausfällt!
Aber mal ganz ehrlich,ihr saht bestimmt aus wie die Schweine,oder 
Geregnet hat es ja auch mal ab und an was kräftiger!!!


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. Oktober 2009)

Großartig da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen


----------



## Scale30 (12. Oktober 2009)

Nööö, bei uns hat es nicht geregnet. Der Regen fing an, als wir wieder am Birkhof waren. Drecktechnisch ging es sogar. Man kriegt immer was ab, wenn der Boden recht naß ist. aber mal ehrlich, Tom, bist schon was sensibel in Sachen Regen und Dreck?!


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. Oktober 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Großartig da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen



Das wären für dich alles neue Wege gewesen 
Aber es wäre vielleicht angebracht das du mal ganz langsam wieder anfängst und nicht gleich 90km knüppelst....kann ja sein das neue Ninjastümpfe im Wald stehen


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. Oktober 2009)

Scale30 schrieb:


> Nööö, bei uns hat es nicht geregnet. Der Regen fing an, als wir wieder am Birkhof waren. Drecktechnisch ging es sogar. Man kriegt immer was ab, wenn der Boden recht naß ist. aber mal ehrlich, Tom, bist schon was sensibel in Sachen Regen und Dreck?!



Ich hab auch keinen Traktor der sich durch den Schlamm wühlt,außerdem bin ich bekennendes Weichei!!!!


----------



## Scale30 (12. Oktober 2009)

Seit wann hast Du ein Marin Quad XC? Wenn es das ist, das ich meine, dann ist da zu meinem Traktor auch nicht viel Unterschied.


----------



## Conbey (12. Oktober 2009)

Scale30 schrieb:


> ...aber mal ehrlich, Tom, bist schon was sensibel in Sachen Regen und Dreck?!




Ach quatsch, unser Tom doch nicht!! Am Dienstag ist er sogar bei 
Starkregen los gefahren und das nur, um die Tour zu kennen...die dann
leider ausgefallen ist.


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe es geschaft. Die im Krankenhaus hatten keinen Bock mehr auf mich. Nur leider habe ich jetzt erstmal eine Woche Sport Verbot, welches ich auch einhalten werde. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Conbey (12. Oktober 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Sicher ist sicher.



Na das denke ich aber auch!


----------



## Yuma-F (12. Oktober 2009)

Zuerst einmal alles Gute an Simon. Ich hoffe es geht Dir wieder besser.


Die Runde die wir gefahren sind (fast deckungsgleich mit dem Track von Markus) war schon sehr schön und absolut lohnenswert, das Wetter fand ich für Oktober gut, wir hatten sogar Sonne zwischendurch. Die Wurzeln sind aber (meinem Empfinden nach) sehr glitschig und daher fand ich einige Stellen sehr gefährlich zu fahren (zumindest für mich und meine "Fahrkünste"). Meiner Meinung nach wird sich das auch in der nächsten Zeit kaum ändern (Meine Fahrkünste wohl auch nicht). Die kritischen Stellen haben wir umfahren oder wir haben geschoben (Ich bin hier auch bekennendes Weichei und Angsthase). Trotzdem fand ich die Tour sehr schön, auch wenn aus den genannten Gründen wohl einige Highlights fehlten. 

Falls die Tour nachgeholt werden sollte, schlage ich vor, die kritischen Stellen (falls erforderlich) herauszunehmen/zu umfahren, auch wenn diese bei trockenen Verhältnissen sehr schön sind. Ein weiterer konkreter Vorschlag ist, alternativ eine kürzere Runde anzubieten.

Danke an die tapferen 3 Mitfahrer, die trotzdem mit mir gefahren sind, hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich hab mich über die Begleitung gefreut, auch wenn der "korrekte Weg" ab und an vor Ort ausdiskutiert werden musste. An die beiden Kollegen, die wir am Wasserturm "aufgegabelt" haben (Ich geb zu die Namen vergessen zu haben, ich glaube Uwe? und ???, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher): Wegen Beleuchtung und GPS einfach mal bei mir melden!

Zum Thema "Aussehen wie ein Schwein": Ich seh immer so aus wenn ich MTB fahre und das sogar mit Schmutzfänger ...

Und die "wahre Geschichte" mit dem Regen ist, dass es bei der Rückkehr am Birkhof angefangen hat zu regnen. Scale war mit dem Auto am Treffpunkt, ich mit dem Rad.... ich hab also die Regenjacke nicht ganz umsonst mitgenommen, Scale schon!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (12. Oktober 2009)

So, entspannte Sonntagstour! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9297

Zum quatschen, Spass haben usw! Alle sind willkommen, Kinder Erwachsene, Profis, Anfänger usw.........

LG
Yogi


----------



## Conbey (12. Oktober 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Die Runde die wir gefahren sind (fast deckungsgleich mit dem Track von Markus) war schon sehr schön und absolut lohnenswert



Yuma,

stimmt denn die Aussage, dass diese Tour 90 Km lang ist???


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. Oktober 2009)

Scale30 schrieb:


> Seit wann hast Du ein Marin Quad XC? Wenn es das ist, das ich meine, dann ist da zu meinem Traktor auch nicht viel Unterschied.



Doch,da ist ein RIESEN Unterschied,du hast ganze 20mm mehr Federweg 
Aber dafür geht meins auch gut Bergauf und Runter musst du auch erst mal schaffen dran zu bleiben 
Bin gespannt deinen Trekker mal in Aktion zu sehen!!


----------



## Conbey (13. Oktober 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Aber dafür geht meins auch gut Bergauf und Runter musst du auch erst mal schaffen dran zu bleiben



Du alter Angeber!!

Vergiss nicht, die Nadja ist MTB Anfängerin...ist nur jahrelang RR 
gefahren!  Und am Berg wirst du dich schwer tun, trotz 20 mm weniger 
Federweg!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. Oktober 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Du alter Angeber!!
> 
> Vergiss nicht, die Nadja ist MTB Anfängerin...ist nur jahrelang RR
> gefahren!  Und am Berg wirst du dich schwer tun, trotz 20 mm weniger
> Federweg!!




Markus,ich hab ja auch geschrieben das sie es Bergab schwer haben wird dran zu bleiben! 
Aufwärts lasse ich sie doch gerne ziehen,das ist eben das übel wenn man runter heizen will


----------



## redrace (13. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So, entspannte Sonntagstour!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9297
> 
> Zum quatschen, Spass haben usw! Alle sind willkommen, Kinder Erwachsene, Profis, Anfänger usw.........
> ...


Davon abgesehen das ich arbeiten bin, *ist das zu früh!!!*

Gruß Meik


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. Oktober 2009)

Oh mein König,wenn das Wetter passet und die Regierung ihren Segen gibt würde ich den Sonntag mit euch bestreiten! 

Den Heutigen ritt muss ich leider ausfallen lassen,zum ersten weil meine Beleuchtung noch immer auf dem Rücken des Kamels unterwegs da ist,zum zweiten,was auch wichtiger ist,müssen wir um 18:50 zum Onkel Doc mit unseren Nachwuchs!
Aber wir sehen uns ja Morgen Abend zum schlemmen


----------



## ofi (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überleg grad heut Abend mal bei euch mitzufahren. Fährt zufällig jemand mit dem Fahrrad von Köln aus los? Ich fahr von der Südstadt über Vorgebirgspark, Grüngürtel, Efferen und dann die Nebenstrecken bis zum Bleibtreusee. Ab da kenn ich mich dann nicht mehr aus bis zum Wasserturm und würd auch ungern eine unbekannte Waldstrecke im dunkeln allein zurück fahren. Ich will heut mal ein paar KM machen, deswegen die Anfahrt mit dem Rad.


----------



## Aeddy (13. Oktober 2009)

bin heute leider auch net dabei ... arbeitstechnisch ginge es zwar .. aber leider ist mein Camel wohl auch auf dem Seeweg abgesoffen ... oder traut sich net übers wasser ... 

geh jetzte was radeln ... hoffe aber mal das ich es sonntag schaffe wer mich wenn noch eintragen ... 

grüße und viel spass ... 

Aeddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (13. Oktober 2009)

... bin mal gespannt ob heute jemand fährt ??? 
... sehe einzelne Wolken am Horizont !!!    

... letzte Woche war nur Meik am Start   
... Sonntag 5 Mann von den Walberbergern 

... sonst alle aus Zucker oder wasserscheu ???


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. Oktober 2009)

Neee sportverbot


----------



## Poison_Girl (13. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen bzw. Guten Abend allerseits und viele Gruesse aus Nelson, Neusseeland!!! 
Hier hat es grade nach 3 Tagen mit super schoenem Fruehlingswetter (um die 20 Grad) mal wieder zu regnen angefangen, was nicht so schlimm ist, weil ich heute eh nur mit Bus und Bahn unterwegs bin.
Radgefahren bin ich hier eigentlich nicht (nur einmal ein bisschen den Berg runter), deshalb wollte ich mich mal fuer die Dienstags-Tour voranmelden - aber nur, wenn Ihr gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam fahrt (und zwar nach meinem Massstab , da ich quasi absolut untrainiert bin ).
Ausserdem: koenntet Ihr schon mal ein bisschen schoenes Wetter (Sonne und viell. 15 Grad) fuer mich vorbestellen, damit mir die Umstellung nicht so schwer faellt - das waer super  
So, dann wuensch ich Euch allen noch ne schoene Woche und dann hoffentlich bis Dienstag,
LG

Katrin, die jetzt gleich zum Bus muss.....


----------



## deman (13. Oktober 2009)

Huhu Ville-Bewohner!

Bei mir siehts momentan eher mau aus mit biken, aber dafür würde ich gern mal in den nächsten Wochen so einen VKT (Ville Kinderwagen Treff = Idee vom Tom  ) "anschieben". Bilder von meiner Pilotin gibts im Foto-Album 

Wünsche allzeit Sturz- und Speichenbruch-freie Zeit
Gruß Carsten


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Oktober 2009)

Ein Mädchen...Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
Wann war es denn so weit?Wurde aber Zeit das jemand Weiblichen Nachwuchs in die Ville bringt 
Ist das Eure Anna in der Brühler Babygalerie am 05.10????

Jetzt muss ich schnell dem Markus zuvor kommen 
Also meinem Kleinen scheint deine Kleine zu gefallen,er schaut mit RIESEN Augen auf den Monitor....Man muss ja an die Zukunft denken....was wäre deine Währung,Kamele,Kühe,Schafe....Bikes 

Den VKT müssen wir dann jetzt wirklich machen,hoffe das Wetter spielt mal mit und das wir alle an dem Tag können,wäre euch ein Wochenende lieber oder geht es auch unter der Woche?
Markus,wie schaut es denn bei Euch aus???Wir können fast immer


----------



## WhiteBandit (14. Oktober 2009)

Na von mir auch einen herzlichsten Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbsunny (14. Oktober 2009)

ich versuch dann auch nochmal am dienstag dabei zu sein...momentan viel los auf der arbeit...


----------



## Icepohl (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
das war Gestern eine coole Tour und für mich das erste Mal  "Nightbiken".
Bin bestimmt bald wieder dabei.
Lieber Jürgen, vielen Dank, da Du mir mit Deiner Ersatzleuchte ausgeholfen hast, Danke an Franz, der mir den Weg in der Ville über viele Kilometer ausgeleuchtet hat....mit meinen Funzeln konnte ich der Dunkelheit nicht viel anhaben...grrrrrrr

LG
Frank


----------



## Yuma-F (14. Oktober 2009)

Icepohl schrieb:


> ... Lieber Jürgen, vielen Dank, da Du mir mit Deiner Ersatzleuchte ausgeholfen hast, Danke an Franz, der mir den Weg in der Ville über viele Kilometer ausgeleuchtet hat


 

Sehr schöne Tour gestern Abend, auch wenn Pete hin und wieder den Begriff "langsamer" anders interpretierte als ich

@Fank: Für dich hab ich doch immer ein paar Photonen übrig. In der nächsten Woche kann ich leider nicht dabei sein, ich hoffe du hast dir gestern den Weg gut gemerkt.

Viele Grüße, Franz


----------



## deman (14. Oktober 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ein Mädchen...Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
> Wann war es denn so weit?Wurde aber Zeit das jemand Weiblichen Nachwuchs in die Ville bringt
> Ist das Eure Anna in der Brühler Babygalerie am 05.10????
> 
> ...



Ja 5.10. um 14:19Uhr, 3900g auf 54cm  Soweit die techn. Daten 

Bisher ist sie nicht versprochen, wir können uns da bestimmt einigen 

Beim VKT ists uns egal ob unter der Woche oder am WE, bei mir mit Schicht wechselts ja eh ständig. Aber lass uns noch ein bißchen Zeit, heut gehen wir mit ihr das erste Mal vor die Tür.


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Oktober 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Ja 5.10. um 14:19Uhr, 3900g auf 54cm  Soweit die techn. Daten
> 
> Bisher ist sie nicht versprochen, wir können uns da bestimmt einigen



Da habt ihr ja einen kleinen Trümmer 
Dann wird sie ja Morgen schon 10 Tage alt  Wie schaut es denn Nachts aus,schläft sie schon gut?
Unser Bengel war Gestern auf der Waage,hat nach 1 Monat jetzt 4650g !Es gibt Nächte mit über 6 Stunden schlaf...aber auch die Kehrseite wo er alle 2 Stunden futtern will 

Dann lass uns schnell einigen bevor Markus mir das Geschäfft steitig macht 

Gewöhnt euch erst mal an die Kleine,den VKT machen wir dann mal wenn es Sonnig und nicht zu windig ist!Unser Klener is gerne im Wald,da schaukelt es so schön im Wagen und er kann in der Gegend rumschauen!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Oktober 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Guten Morgen bzw. Guten Abend allerseits und viele Gruesse aus Nelson, Neusseeland!!!
> Hier hat es grade nach 3 Tagen mit super schoenem Fruehlingswetter (um die 20 Grad) mal wieder zu regnen angefangen, was nicht so schlimm ist, weil ich heute eh nur mit Bus und Bahn unterwegs bin.
> Radgefahren bin ich hier eigentlich nicht (nur einmal ein bisschen den Berg runter), deshalb wollte ich mich mal fuer die Dienstags-Tour voranmelden - aber nur, wenn Ihr gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam fahrt (und zwar nach meinem Massstab , da ich quasi absolut untrainiert bin ).
> Ausserdem: koenntet Ihr schon mal ein bisschen schoenes Wetter (Sonne und viell. 15 Grad) fuer mich vorbestellen, damit mir die Umstellung nicht so schwer faellt - das waer super
> ...



Nee, Katrin, was hast Du es gut!!! Bring ein wenig Sonne mit.
Ich freu mich Dich Dienstag wieder in unserer Runde begrüßen zu dürfen! Erhol Dich gut!

So, das war gestern richtig geil. Bedanke mich bei den 15 Mitfahrern für die schöne Tour. Ich freue mich riesig auf nächsten Dienstag.

Nur im dunkeln ist es schön

LG
Yogi


----------



## Conbey (14. Oktober 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ein Mädchen...Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!




Von uns Dreien natürlich auch herzlichen Glückwunsch!! Habt ihr fein
gemacht! 



~TOM~ schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich schnell dem Markus zuvor kommen
> Also meinem Kleinen scheint deine Kleine zu gefallen,er schaut mit RIESEN Augen auf den Monitor....Man muss ja an die Zukunft denken....was wäre deine Währung,Kamele,Kühe,Schafe....Bikes



Wie jetzt? Meinst du unsere Kleinen machen jetzt so einen Wettbewerb 
wie in der Duplo Werbung?? Ne...lass mal! Die zwei können sich den Platz neben der Kleinen im Buggy doch auch teilen!  Samstag der Alex und Sonntags der Fabian 



~TOM~ schrieb:


> Markus,wie schaut es denn bei Euch aus???Wir können fast immer



Och du...das müssen wir live entscheiden, wobei das WE eigentlich für uns
besser ist.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## yogi71 (14. Oktober 2009)

Irgendeiner hatte am Dienstag Fotos gemacht!!! Wer war das??? Kann ich die haben??


----------



## redrace (14. Oktober 2009)

HUHU
Ist jemand von euch in der Lage ein paar Wege im Raum um den Margarethenweier, Bleibtreusee und Concordiasee zu mappen und bei Openstreetmap einzupflegen? Für mich ist das immer mit einer langen Anreise per Rad verbunden. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es noch mehr Wege als die die bei Openstreetmap bzw openmtbmap eingezeichnet sind. Wenn man sich ein wenig eingelesen hat, ist es ganz einfach und tut auch nicht weh! Eine Anleitung dazu findet Ihr bei http://openmtbmap.org/de/ Also traut euch!
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Aeddy (14. Oktober 2009)

von mir auch alles gute zur kleinen Maus  

gute arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (15. Oktober 2009)

Aeddy schrieb:


> gute arbeit



Wie gute Arbeit? Ich denke doch wohl ehr, dass Vergnügen stand 
an erster Stelle!  

Woll Tom!


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Oktober 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Woll Tom!




Yepp...ich empfand es auch als Vergnügen 
Aber frag mal deine Frau was sie dazu sagt


----------



## Conbey (15. Oktober 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Yepp...ich empfand es auch als Vergnügen
> Aber frag mal deine Frau was sie dazu sagt




Naja...das was zu Anfang war, hat ihr sicherlich auch Vergnügen bereitet! Was dann 9 Monate später war...das haben wir vergessen


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Oktober 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Naja...das was zu Anfang war, hat ihr sicherlich auch Vergnügen bereitet!



So richtig sicher scheinst du dir da aber nicht zu sein


----------



## Conbey (15. Oktober 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> So richtig sicher scheinst du dir da aber nicht zu sein



Also ich bin mir da mehr wie sicher!!


----------



## Flitschbirne (15. Oktober 2009)

Hat einer einen Pedalschlüssel und wohnt unmittelbar in der Nähe von Weilerswist? Ich krieg mit einem normalen 15er Maulschlüssel keinen Millimeter bewegt.

Die bei Canyon haben die Pedale bei der Inspektion dermaßen feste gezogen, da geht nix mehr...


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Ist denn hier keiner in der Ville unterwegs der ein paar Wege im Raum um den Margarethenweier und den Bleibtreusee mappen kann. Für mich ist das immer mit einer langen Anreise per Rad verbunden. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es noch mehr Wege als die die bei Openstreetmap bzw openmtbmap eingezeichnet sind. Wenn man sich ein wenig eingelesen hat ist es ganz einfach und tut auch nicht weh!
> Also traut euch
> Schöne Grüße!




*Ich glaube der sucht euch......*


----------



## Poison_Girl (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi Yogi,

vielen Dank für die schöne Tour heute, da hat alles gepasst (einschliesslich Tempo  ) und das Wetter hat auch super mitgespielt. Das macht echt Lust auf mehr 
Noch nen schönen Restsonntag,
LG

Katrin


----------



## Conbey (18. Oktober 2009)

Ähhh...wo sind denn die ganzen Leute von heute?? Keiner nen Kommentar zur heutigen 
Tour, außer Katrin???

König??
Kronprinz 2?
Und das andere Gefolge??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas-koeln (18. Oktober 2009)

Dann schreibe ich mal einen Komentar...... Zum ersten Mal dabei und es war eine schöne Tour bei super Wetter. 
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder gerne mit dabei.


----------



## psychohit (18. Oktober 2009)

war die Tour im LMB angekündigt? Wäre gern dabei gewesen....


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. Oktober 2009)

Ja die Tour war im LMB angekündigt!
Es war wie immer eine sehr schöne,gemütliche und lustige Runde!
Auch wenn mich dein Ast fast ausgehebeln und in das Bächlein geschmissen hätte...aber eben nur fast 
Ich habe festegestellt das meine Kamera für die Lichtverhältnisse nix taugt...entweder sind alle reflektoren am keuchten oder man erkennt nix 

Freue mich schon auf die nächste langsam und gemütlich tour


----------



## yogi71 (19. Oktober 2009)

Keine Kommentare?? Na, gut hier gibt es etwas mit Fotos, sind nicht die Besten.

13 gut gelaunte Biker trafen sich zu einer schönen Runde durch die Ville. 







Ich hatte mir überlegt Richtung Heiderbergsee, Luxemburger, Köttinger See usw radeln!
Die Trails waren schön angetrocknet und gut fahrbar.











Alle Gattungen von Bikern waren vetreten:



 


Schieber 



 


Fahrer 

und Gestürzte Leider ohne Bild, da der Sturz nicht angekündigt wurde! 

Alles in allem eine Klasse Tour, es war schön! Hier noch ein paar nette Fotos.


 

 

 

 



Danke Euch allen! 
Freu mich auf Dienstag zum Nightride.

LG
Yogi
(der nicht nur in der Ville fährt)


Wieso bin ich eigentlich auf keinem Foto??? Gibt es keine Kamera die den "Fotografen" mit fotografiert?


----------



## Conbey (19. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wieso bin ich eigentlich auf keinem Foto??? Gibt es keine Kamera die den "Fotografen" mit fotografiert?



Siehe Nachricht von Tom! Immer wenn du im Bild warst, waren die Bilder 
unscharf oder sind nix geworden...


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. Oktober 2009)

Ganz so schlimm war es auch nicht...er war immer zu schnell für die Kamera 
Werde Heute mal schauen ob ich auch ein paar brauchbare Bilder in das Photoalbum setze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aeddy (19. Oktober 2009)

Hey soweit schöne Bilder ... bis auf die Königliche Hoheit fehlt wie schon festgestellt ... aber dafür ist die Holde Yogine was öfter druff  ... das gleicht das ja wieder was aus ...

schöne Tour ... Freue mich auf die kommenden ...

grüße Aeddy


----------



## yogi71 (19. Oktober 2009)

Die Tour morgen, wird wieder in entspannter Geschwindigkeit gefahren!  Sorry, wenn es die letztenmale zu schnell war!

LG
Yogi


----------



## Conbey (19. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die Tour morgen, wird wieder in entspannter Geschwindigkeit gefahren!  Sorry, wenn es die letztenmale zu schnell war!
> 
> LG
> Yogi



Ja schade, dass mein Lämpchen auch noch net da ist  
Aber bald! Bald werd auch ich wieder mit dabei sein!!


----------



## yogi71 (19. Oktober 2009)

Kannst meine Sigma Powerled haben!


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Oktober 2009)

Yogi,sowas kannst du uns Kronprinzen nicht anbieten,mit welcher Ausrede sollen wir denn dann noch der Dienstagsrunde fern bleiben


----------



## Scale30 (20. Oktober 2009)

Das sind klasse Bilder vom Samstag!


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Oktober 2009)

Scale30 schrieb:


> Das sind klasse Bilder vom Samstag!



Tja,mit deinem Traktor bist du ja jetzt auch langsam genug um abgelichtet zu werden 

@Yogi

Für wann planst du denn die Fahrtechnik Runde,warten wir auf Eis und Schnee und üben gleich das fahren mit Spikes


----------



## yogi71 (20. Oktober 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> @Yogi
> 
> Für wann planst du denn die Fahrtechnik Runde,warten wir auf Eis und Schnee und üben gleich das fahren mit Spikes


 
Das ist mir doch fast durchgegangen! Ich überleg mir gleich was!

LG
Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. Oktober 2009)

Ja mach mal ich kann es vertragen


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Oktober 2009)

Och Simon,wegen dir sind wir erst auf das Thema gekommen  
Quatsch,es können alle gebrauchen,schaden kann es zumindest nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Oktober 2009)

War die ausfallquote Gestern beim Nightride so hoch das sich keiner mehr melden kann 
Oder sind alle gestarteten Teilnehmer heile wieder angekommen??  ??
Beim Dayride gab es keine Verluste zu beklagen


----------



## Scale30 (21. Oktober 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Tja,mit deinem Traktor bist du ja jetzt auch langsam genug um abgelichtet zu werden
> 
> 
> > ha, ha, ha.
> > Ich weiß zumindest schon mal, weswegen der Traktor bergauf doch noch so gut mithält: Hab jetzt einen 26er statt 22er als kleinsten Kranz. Deswegen ist das auch so anstrengend... und ich immer so kaputt am ende.


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Oktober 2009)

Scale30 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt einen 26er statt 22er als kleinsten Kranz. Deswegen ist das auch so anstrengend... und ich immer so kaputt am ende.




Das ist gut für´s Training 
Der König nutzt ja zu 90% nur sein großes Blatt 
Ich werde Heute auch mal was mehr richtung Traktor gehen,muss die Winterreifen am Bike aufziehen


----------



## mahatma (21. Oktober 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Das ist gut für´s Training
> Der König nutzt ja zu 90% nur sein großes Blatt
> Ich werde Heute auch mal was mehr richtung Traktor gehen,muss die Winterreifen am Bike aufziehen



Du fährst Jahreszeitenreifen?


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Oktober 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Du fährst Jahreszeitenreifen?



In der "trockenen"Jahreszeit fahre ich meist wenig Profil,momentam den Race King,aber jetzt wo es langsam auf den Winter geht habe ich gute erfahrungen mit dem High Roller gemacht,der kommt jetzt drauf!!
Auch wenn der Rollwiederstand spürbar mehr wird...aber im Winterpokal gehts doch um die Zeit im Sattel...also schööööön langsam und gemütlich eben


----------



## Yogine (21. Oktober 2009)

Er ist wieder zuhause


----------



## yogi71 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja ja wieder heil aus dem Ahrtal. Mit ganz viel  im Gesicht!

Der Nightride gestern war nicht so wie sonst! Einmal verfahren, zweimal den Singletrail nicht komplett gefahren, da ich meinte er geht woanders lang! Ich war irgendwie orientierungslos. Kommt vor und dem Weg vom O....förster gekreuzt!

Keine Verluste o.ä.

LG
Yogi

@Tom.

Ich nutze mein gr.KB nur zu 85%!


----------



## WhiteBandit (22. Oktober 2009)

Mein Licht ist da!

Das bedeutet, ich bin am Dienstag wenn ist nicht gerade vom Himmel hoch da komme ich her Schüttet mit dabei.


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Oktober 2009)

Meins noch nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (22. Oktober 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Mein Licht ist da!
> 
> Das bedeutet, ich bin am Dienstag wenn ist nicht gerade vom Himmel hoch da komme ich her Schüttet mit dabei.


 
Die funktionieren auch im Regen!!!!

LG Yogi, der ein breites  von der gestrigen Tour im Gesicht hat!


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Oktober 2009)

Das  sieht aus wie ein kleiner Chinese der verstopfungen hat 
Soviel Freizeit wie du hätt ich auch gerne mal....


----------



## Conbey (22. Oktober 2009)

> Meins noch nicht ....



Meins leider auch noch nicht...


----------



## Aeddy (22. Oktober 2009)

mein erstes Lämpchen ist auch da ... leider gehlt der adapter noch *heul* mal schauen ob man den nicht wo anders auf die schnelle her bekommt ... 

heute werd ich das gute teil mal testen ist zum glück etwas vorgeladen ..  *puh*

freue mich scho auf dienstag  

grüße Aeddy


----------



## Conbey (22. Oktober 2009)

Aeddy schrieb:


> mein erstes Lämpchen ist auch da ... leider gehlt der adapter noch *heul* mal schauen ob man den nicht wo anders auf die schnelle her bekommt ...
> 
> heute werd ich das gute teil mal testen ist zum glück etwas vorgeladen ..  *puh*
> 
> ...



Auch die Hong Kong Lampe?


----------



## Aeddy (22. Oktober 2009)

ja auch die gute Hong Kong Lampe .. bin absolut überrascht ... wie Top das ist das Teil ... und bin froh das ich mir nicht für 300 und mehr Euro ... ne Hope oder Lupine gekauft habe ... 

danke nochmals an yogi für den Tipp ... werde mir jetzte mal gleich noch das Helm lämpchen bestellen ... 



grüße und noch nen schönen abend Aeddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (22. Oktober 2009)

Darf ich mal fragen, was für ein Versanddatum in deiner Bestellung steht?


----------



## Aeddy (22. Oktober 2009)

Shipment Date
		 			10/13/2009 3:04:50 AM


----------



## WhiteBandit (23. Oktober 2009)

Jap genau wie bei mir.
Und meine ist am Montag angekommen


----------



## Conbey (23. Oktober 2009)

wow!

Meine wurde auch am 13.10. verschickt und ist noch nicht eingetroffen!  
War wahrscheinlich ein Sammeltransport.


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Oktober 2009)

Deine kommt mit der Kamelpost...die läuft gemütlicher


----------



## Günni0808 (23. Oktober 2009)

Meine ist auch vorgestern angekommen . Klasse Teil.


----------



## yogi71 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal was für die DX Besitzer!

Das sagt alles, oder??

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6406137&postcount=350


----------



## Conbey (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, habe heute meine Winterschuhe von Northwave bekommen.
Leider sind sie zu klein. :-( Laut Hersteller ist es die GrÃ¶Ãe 44. Die UVP der
Schuhe liegt bei 169 â¬ und ich wÃ¼rde sie fÃ¼r 125 â¬ abgeben wollen.

Hier mal der Link vom Hersteller:
Northwave
Farbe: Schwarz / weiÃ

Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden, sonst stell ich die Schuhe bei Ebay rein.


----------



## bbsunny (24. Oktober 2009)

du hast doch 14tägiges rückgaberecht - ohne angabe von begründungen, bei internetkauf...mach doch davon gebrauch?!


----------



## Conbey (24. Oktober 2009)

bbsunny schrieb:


> du hast doch 14tägiges rückgaberecht - ohne angabe von begründungen, bei internetkauf...mach doch davon gebrauch?!



Das stimmt schon! Da ich die Schuhe aber nach England zurück schicken müsste, möchte ich mir die Versandkosten einfach sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. Oktober 2009)

ich könnte die ja mal probieren! Aber ich hab mom kein Geld!


----------



## Conbey (24. Oktober 2009)

Hab noch was im Angebot:

Gesichtsmaske fÃ¼r den Winter von Dynamics. Preis: 12,99 â¬. NatÃ¼rlich nigel nagel neu.
Dynamics Gesichtsmaske


----------



## ultra2 (24. Oktober 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Hab noch was im Angebot:
> 
> Gesichtsmaske für den Winter von Dynamics. Preis: 12,99 . Natürlich nigel nagel neu.
> Dynamics Gesichtsmaske



Schon alle Ziele im WP aufgegeben?


----------



## Conbey (24. Oktober 2009)

Nö, hab mir aber zwei unterschiedliche bestellt und die andere passt mir einfach besser. Und bevor ich das Teil zurück schicke kann ich ja mal hier fragen.


----------



## Handlampe (25. Oktober 2009)

Fährt heute jemand von euch in der Ville?


----------



## redrace (25. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand von euch in der Ville?



HUHU
Du kriegst die Nase auch nicht voll! Gestern in Eschweiler heute in der Ville, soviel Zeit hätte ich auch mal gerne.


----------



## Handlampe (25. Oktober 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Du kriegst die Nase auch nicht voll! Gestern in Eschweiler heute in der Ville, soviel Zeit hätte ich auch mal gerne.



Jaja, das sagt mir ein Feuerwehrmann....


Ansonsten:


ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG !!!

Feier noch schön und hoffentlich bis bald....wenn dein Knie hält...


P.S.

Den Track schick ich dir heute Abend.


----------



## redrace (25. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jaja, das sagt mir ein Feuerwehrmann....
> 
> 
> Ansonsten:
> ...



PSSSSSST Du solltest es doch nicht verraten! Danke


----------



## yogi71 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hey Maik,

hätte der Uwe doch nix geschrieben......


*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH *
* ZUM*
* GEBURTSTAG
von
Yogine
&
Yogi

*




​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. Oktober 2009)

Mensch, Uwe hätte ich das gewußt, ich habe heute mit Hubert den Villeanern mal ein bisschen von der Eifel gezeigt! K-Trail, S-Trail, A-Trail usw 

LG
Yogi

PS: Mittwoch ist "F" Weg dran!!!!!


----------



## redrace (26. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Mensch, Uwe hätte ich das gewußt, ich habe heute mit Hubert den Villeanern mal ein bisschen von der Eifel gezeigt! K-Trail, S-Trail, A-Trail usw
> 
> LG
> Yogi
> ...



HUHU
Wo ist den treffen und wann, vorausgesetzt mein knie ist wieder ok.


----------



## stroke01 (26. Oktober 2009)

Tach zusammen,

bin neu in diesem Forum. Naja, angemldet zwar schon länger, aber nie reingeschaut.
Bin aber jetzt über eure VILLE-Gemeinschaft gestolpert.

Da ich in Kerpen-Brüggen wohne, ist mein Einstieg in die Ville normalerweise die Ecke Kierdorf, mit dem Concordiasee und dem Köttingersee.

Ich würde mich Euch auch gerne mal anschließen.
Fahrt ihr nur Dienstags am Abend oder trefft Ihr euch auch zu anderen Zeiten?

Mein MTB ist übrigens ein BMC Superstroke 01 mit viel zu viel Federweg für unsere "Gebirgsregion" hier. Wiegt satte 16 kg.

Will mir nächstes Jahr ein gutes Hardtail für den Marathon- bis Toureinsatz anschaffen.

Hat von euch einer einen Vorschlag für mich.

Derzeit liebäugele ich mit dem "CUBE REACTION".

OK, nun hab ich zuerst mal genug erzählt.

Freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Bis dann.....stroke01  

PS: wie krieg ich denn mein Benutzerbildchen unter meinen "stroke01" ?


----------



## Scale30 (27. Oktober 2009)

Der Nightride heute abend fällt für mich leider aus. Hab gestern einen Plattfuß am Rad entdeckt und beim Schlauchtausch leider auch meine Ersatzschläuche samt Reifenheber kaputt gekriegt. 

Jetzt muß ich mal auf die Lieferung von Montagefluid für Drahtreifen und Ersatzschläuche warten. Außerdem bin ich die ganze Zeit ohne Felgenband herumgefahren. Das ändere ich bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich ab.
Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche...


----------



## Yuma-F (27. Oktober 2009)

Scale30 schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt muß ich mal auf die Lieferung von Montagefluid für Drahtreifen und Ersatzschläuche warten. .....


 
Anstatt Montagefluid geht "zur Not" auch Cockpit-Spray von der Tankstelle ganz gut. (Bremsscheibe aber vorher gut abdecken oder nachher reinigen!!)

Grüße, Franz


----------



## yogi71 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ihr macht ja Sachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123disco (27. Oktober 2009)

..hi Ville N8Rider,

wollte mich heute bei euch einklinken und hoffe ich finde euch am Wasserturm.  Lampe geladen - Helm geputzt - freu mich auf ne schöne Tour.  ... wenn jemand auch in Köln, Ecke Ehrenfeld startet, kurze Mail.
bis später


----------



## ofi (27. Oktober 2009)

123disco schrieb:


> ..hi Ville N8Rider,
> 
> wollte mich heute bei euch einklinken und hoffe ich finde euch am Wasserturm. Lampe geladen - Helm geputzt - freu mich auf ne schöne Tour. ... wenn jemand auch in Köln, Ecke Ehrenfeld startet, kurze Mail.
> bis später


 
Hi, ich überleg auch mich heute hier zum ersten mal anzuschließen. Ich würde allerdings aus der Südstadt starten und mit dem Bike über Efferen zum Wasserturm. Wie wäre denn deine Route oder würdest du mit dem Auto dorthin wollen? Ich denke man müsste ca. 17:00 hier los wenn man um 18:15 Uhr da sein will und wir könnten uns so um 17:15 am Millitärring Ecke Luxemburger treffen falls du Bock hast.


----------



## Regulus (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich komme auch aus der Südstadt. Nur kann ich leider nicht um 17:00 Uhr los. Ich komme daher mit dem Auto zum Startpunkt.
@ofi und 123dsico
schließt Euch mal per PM kurz. Ihr habt ja fast den selben Weg.

Gruß
Regulus


----------



## yogi71 (27. Oktober 2009)

Sorry Sorry, hab es nicht geschafft! Ich hoffe Ihr hattet ne schöne Tour!
Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Regulus (27. Oktober 2009)

Mit ging es fast genau so. Ich bin erst um 18:30 Uhr angekommen und hatte gar nicht erwartet jemanden anzutreffen.
Nachdem ich unterwegs merkte das ich es nicht schaffe wollte ich dennoch mir den Startpunkt anschauen. Dann weiß ich fürs nächste Mal bescheid.

Ich schreibe gleich noch einen kleinen Bericht für meine Webseiten, dann poste ich den Link.

Btw.: Es waren 3 neue Kölner dabei! ... Und yogi71 kommt nicht.  
Yogi71 hat doch nichts gegen Kölner oder? 

Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht.

Gruß
Regulus


----------



## Aeddy (27. Oktober 2009)

war ne ganze nette Tour .. wir sind was durch den dunklen Wald gedümpelt bissel was unterhalten ... Trails haben wir leider kaum gefunden ... aber wir hatten denke ich ganz gut spass ... 

nächstes mal dann wieder wenns klappt mit ortskundigem Guide ... 
Danke an ich glaube Ofi wars .. für die navigation durch den wald 

grüße Aeddy


----------



## Vertexto (27. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sorry Sorry, hab es nicht geschafft! Ich hoffe Ihr hattet ne schöne Tour!
> Gruß
> Yogi



Nee,
ich war um 1800 am W-Turm da waren schon zwei Mann.
hab dann noch bis 1815 gewartet aber niemand kam den ich kannte.
Da ich heute keinen von den Bikern kannte und keinen Bock hatte den Guide zu machen bin ich dann alleine los, sorry.
Es soll ja nachher nicht heissen ich lasse meinen Schäfchen im Wald zurück.
Bei mir waren es dann knapp 60 Km und 2:35:45 reine Fahrzeit,die Akkus haben gehalten.
LG Gerd


----------



## ofi (27. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sorry Sorry, hab es nicht geschafft! Ich hoffe Ihr hattet ne schöne Tour!
> Gruß
> Yogi


 




Vertexto schrieb:


> Da ich heute keinen von den Bikern kannte und keinen Bock hatte den Guide zu machen bin ich dann alleine los, sorry.
> 
> LG Gerd


 




Aeddy schrieb:


> war ne ganze nette Tour .. wir sind was durch den dunklen Wald gedümpelt bissel was unterhalten ... Trails haben wir leider kaum gefunden ... aber wir hatten denke ich ganz gut spass ...
> 
> nächstes mal dann wieder wenns klappt mit ortskundigem Guide ...
> Danke an ich glaube Ofi wars .. für die navigation durch den wald
> ...


 
nee, das war Regulus! Wir sind zusammen nach Efferen runter und meinten den gleichen Weg. Also wenn du jetzt nicht gewesen wärst, würd ich mich bei den obigen Posts doch sehr über die Ville Rider wundern. Kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen wie man 1. eine Tour anbietet und dann selbst nicht erscheint und 2. sich verdrückt nur weil man keinen kennt, finde ich ein komisches Verhalten, aber die, die da waren, warn ja alle nett.
Denke ich werde es nochmal versuchen ausser die Einheimischen fühlen sich unwohl wenn "Fremde" dabei sind und verkrümeln sich lieber wieder in die Wälder 
Mir hats auf jeden fall trotzdem Spass gemacht, hab wieder ein paar nette Biker kennengelernt mit denen man bestimmt nochmal fährt und hatte letztendlich wieder 54KM, 470HM und nen Schnitt von 17KMH.

P.S. @ Aeddy und Jörg, hiervon http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427711&highlight=nwd hab ich gesprochen.


----------



## Regulus (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich wäre ja noch weiter gefahren, aber da ich keinen kannte und die Tour auch als leicht und Geschwindigkeit langsam angegeben war, war ich mir auch nicht sicher ob alle mithalten können. Im Wald jemanden zurücklassen kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
Daher habe ich auch nicht die Luxemburger Str. überquert um an die Trails beim Concordia und Köttinger See zu fahren.

Aber was solls. Wir haben einen Trail und einen möchtegernmaltrailwerden Abschnitt gefunden. Und Spaß gemacht hat es auch. Gerne fahre ich die nächste Tour mit.

Auf dem Rückweg habe ich kurz vor Fischenisch (Römerstr. / Bonnstr.) einen Biker überholt. War das evtl. ofi oder 123disco?


Gruß
Regulus


----------



## 123disco (28. Oktober 2009)

@Biker Ville 27.10

War ne feine Tour durch die Hügel und -seenlandschaften. Nette Leute, hoffe wir bleiben in Kontakt, speziell für große Touren im Bergischen & Eifel.
Thanx an Regulus  und seine Navi als Backupguide.

20km Anreise, um dann am dunklen Brühler Waldrand zu stehen, wäre mein erstes geflopptes IBC gewesen. Gerne auf ein Neues bei nächsten mal. 


Ps. ... hoffe es kommt jemand den ich kenne; versteck mich solange hinterm Baum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (28. Oktober 2009)

ofi schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen wie man 1. eine Tour anbietet und dann selbst nicht erscheint



Hi und guten Morgen!
Der Yogi ist sonst einer der Ersten der da ist und einer der letzten der geht  bzw. fährt . Ehrlich. Und wenn er nicht kam dann bestimmt nich weil er keinen Bock hatte sondern bestimmt weil ihm wie er auch geschrieben hatte was dazwischen gekommen ist. Er hat einfach Pauschal die Termine gesetzt. Dass heißt ja nicht, dass er immer da sein muss. Schafft ja keiner oder?
Aber okay!
Vielleicht alles ein bisschen doof gelaufen. Die nächste Tour wird bestimmt besser. Ich hoffe Du kommst noch mal dann können wir uns ja von unseren bessern Seite Zeigen 

@Gerd 
Ich versuche nächste Woche auch zu kommen. Würdest du dann mit fahren?


----------



## hornoc (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war derjenige, der ohne Bike kam und Euch zum Thema Beleuchtung ausgequetscht hat. Vielen Dank an alle, die mir geduldig alle Fragen beantwortet haben. Sobald ich eine ordentliche Lampe habe, bin ich mit im Rennen.

Wenn ich das so lese, dann hattet Ihr ja Spaß und das ist auch gut so. Waren ja schließlich lauter nette Leute da.


----------



## Vertexto (28. Oktober 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hi und guten Morgen!
> Der Yogi ist sonst einer der Ersten der da ist und einer der letzten der geht  bzw. fährt . Ehrlich. Und wenn er nicht kam dann bestimmt nich weil er keinen Bock hatte sondern bestimmt weil ihm wie er auch geschrieben hatte was dazwischen gekommen ist. Er hat einfach Pauschal die Termine gesetzt. Dass heißt ja nicht, dass er immer da sein muss. Schafft ja keiner oder?
> Aber okay!
> Vielleicht alles ein bisschen doof gelaufen. Die nächste Tour wird bestimmt besser. Ich hoffe Du kommst noch mal dann können wir uns ja von unseren bessern Seite Zeigen
> ...



Hi, 
bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn ich die Leute nicht kenne kann ich Sie auch nicht einschätzen.Da ich aber schon Tagsüber einige Biker verloren habe möchte ich das Risiko im Dunkeln nicht eingehen und jemanden in der Ville zurücklassen der sich da nicht auskennt.
Das Gebiet ist doch recht groß und sehr verzweigt so das man schnell einige Stunden braucht um wieder zurück zu kommen,und nachts läuft dort keiner rumm den man nach dem Weg fragen könnte.
LG Gerd


----------



## stroke01 (28. Oktober 2009)

Tach auch....

ich blick hier noch nicht so ganz durch.
Wann trefft ihr euch bitte regelmäßig wo ?

Würde mich gern mal anschließen.

Fahre normalerweise aus der Ecke Kierdorf, Concordiasee und Köttingersee, in die VILLE ein.

Gruß an alle unbekannten...

stroke


----------



## stroke01 (28. Oktober 2009)

Wieso klappt das denn verflixt noch mal nicht mit meinem Bild ????


----------



## WhiteBandit (28. Oktober 2009)

Dienstags wird sich um 18:15 Uhr am Wasserturm in Brühl getroffen. Hierfür gibt es im allgemeinen einen LMB wo es sich auf jedenfall lohnt einzutragen, weil dann kann auf denjenigen gewartet werden. Eins noch der Organisator ist aber nicht gleich der Guid  Nur mal so. Ich hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen


----------



## stroke01 (28. Oktober 2009)

Danke dir WhiteBandit,

wenn jetzt noch mein "Bildchen" unter meinem Namen auftauchen würde. wäre das perfekt.
Keine Ahnung warum das noch nicht klappt.

stroke


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ist das hier euer Treffpunkt ?

Wasserturm Brühl


----------



## ofi (28. Oktober 2009)

stroke01 schrieb:


> Danke dir WhiteBandit,
> 
> wenn jetzt noch mein "Bildchen" unter meinem Namen auftauchen würde. wäre das perfekt.
> Keine Ahnung warum das noch nicht klappt.
> ...


 
Hi,

hast du denn gesehen, das es Profil- und Benutzerbild gibt? Du musst bei dem Benutzerbild die Pixel- und Dateigröße beachten, dann sollte es klappen. Ist ziemlich klein, musst also höchstwarscheinlich mit nem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Regulus (28. Oktober 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ist das hier euer Treffpunkt ?
> 
> Wasserturm Brühl


Ja, genau der Parkplatz ist es. Nicht der grüne Pfeil, sondern das A in der Blase.


----------



## Regulus (28. Oktober 2009)

Meine kleiner Erlebnisbericht von der Tour am 27.10.

Gruß
Regulus


----------



## hornoc (28. Oktober 2009)

Regulus schrieb:


> Meine kleiner Erlebnisbericht von der Tour am 27.10.
> 
> Gruß
> Regulus



Danke für den schönen Bericht. Jetzt bin ich noch heißer drauf mitzufahren.


----------



## yogi71 (28. Oktober 2009)

So, bin nächsten Dienstag wieder da! Ist dumm gelaufen, da auch Pete04 usw abgesagt haben!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## coloni (30. Oktober 2009)

Fährt auch jemand an anderen Tagen? Zum Beispiel morgen, so das sich ein MTB Newbie mit anschließen könnte?





stroke01 schrieb:


> Danke dir WhiteBandit,
> 
> wenn jetzt noch mein "Bildchen" unter meinem Namen auftauchen würde. wäre das perfekt.
> Keine Ahnung warum das noch nicht klappt.
> ...



Kollege,
nicht das Profilbild sondern das Benutzerbild erscheind dort.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Flitschbirne (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte am Wochenende auf jedenfall eine Runde in der Ville drehen. Wahrscheinlich ehr morgen weil Samstag Abend ist Geburtstagsfeier mit viel viel Bier 

Unter der Woche ist bei mir z.Zt nicht möglich weil ich bis 18h arbeiten bin immer und noch keine Lampe habe. Aber das Hongkong Ding ist schon bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (30. Oktober 2009)

Morgen leider nicht!


----------



## WhiteBandit (30. Oktober 2009)

Am Sonntag wollte ich auch eine runde drehen.


----------



## coloni (30. Oktober 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wollte ich auch eine runde drehen.



Sonntag kann ich leider nicht aufgrund Feiertag. Leider

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Flitschbirne (30. Oktober 2009)

Sonntags ist der Wald immer so beschissen voll! Vor allem an einem Feiertag...


----------



## WhiteBandit (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja stimmt aber man kann ja um die menschen und Tiere drumherum fahren


----------



## Flitschbirne (30. Oktober 2009)

wie???


----------



## mahatma (30. Oktober 2009)

Ach eh ich´s vergesse ... alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Markus!


----------



## WhiteBandit (30. Oktober 2009)

Au Ja richtig!

Auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


Alles Gute​


----------



## WhiteBandit (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich es heute nicht geschaft habe die Tour zu fahren 
Hier noch mal ein Versuch. 
Track kann gerne vorher gesendet werden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9411


----------



## Flitschbirne (31. Oktober 2009)

13h? Da sollte ich wieder nüchtern sein  Dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!! Der nächste Weihnachtsmarkt um mal 
einen Glühwein auszugeben kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Vertexto (31. Oktober 2009)

So ihr lieben,
Danke an die Mitfahrer Günni und Tom gestern am Ring bei Göttlichem Wetter und tollen Autos!!!
Und Herzlichen Glückwunsch Günni Du haste es geschafft
Und Danke nochmal für den Kaffee danach.
Demnächst könnte man da mal einen Nigthride machen oder
@Conbey:Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag

LG Gerd


----------



## othom (31. Oktober 2009)

hornoc schrieb:


> Danke für den schönen Bericht. Jetzt bin ich noch heißer drauf mitzufahren.



Alter Verwalter dann fahre ich aber mit 
weiß zwar nicht wie ich das meiner Frau erklären soll wenn ich um 17 Uhr nach hause komme und mich gleich wieder auf den Weg mache, aber das werde ich dann ja sehen 
 und ausserdem müssen wir ja hierfür was tun http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/188


----------



## Conbey (31. Oktober 2009)

othom schrieb:


> Alter Verwalter dann fahre ich aber mit
> weiß zwar nicht wie ich das meiner Frau erklären soll wenn ich um 17 Uhr nach hause komme und mich gleich wieder auf den Weg mache, aber das werde ich dann ja sehen
> und ausserdem müssen wir ja hierfür was tun http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/188



Na mit zwei Leuten werdet ihr es aber nicht einfach haben...


----------



## Günni0808 (31. Oktober 2009)

Jaaaaa, ich habe mein härtestes Jahresziel erreicht. Auch ich möchte meinen Mitfahrern Gerd und Tom danken. Es war ein traumhaft bei den schönen Sonnenstrahlen unterwegs zu sein. N8ride am Ring können wir gerne mal ausprobieren. Ist bestimmt ziemlich witzig. Ggf. könnte man die Strecke ein wenig variieren. Bin da mal was schönes gefahren.

Achso bevor ich es vergesse: @Markus: Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich

LG

Günni


----------



## othom (1. November 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Na mit zwei Leuten werdet ihr es aber nicht einfach haben...



das stimmt aber egal, gibt ja auch Einzelranking und außerdem sehen das Horst und ich nicht so verbissen 
Die Wege mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zählen ja auch oder ??


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. November 2009)

othom schrieb:


> das stimmt aber egal, gibt ja auch Einzelranking und außerdem sehen das Horst und ich nicht so verbissen
> Die Wege mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zählen ja auch oder ??



Ganz Fleißige behaupten sogar, dass schon das Denken an Sport Punkte bringt.


----------



## othom (1. November 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ganz Fleißige behaupten sogar, dass schon das Denken an Sport Punkte bringt.



Wäre nicht schlecht wenn Sex auch dazu Zählen würde 
obwohl wenn ich so recht Überlege,sind die Zeiten auch vorbei wo man es noch 7mal die Woche konnte.
Aber das Thema lasse ich jetzt besser mal, weiß ja nicht wie ihr so drauf seid 

Habe das Wetter heute morgen ausgenutzt und bin ne Runde gefahren.
In der Ville wo man kaum Mountainbiker sieht


----------



## yogi71 (1. November 2009)

Hier auch mal reinsetz!!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9417


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (2. November 2009)

othom schrieb:


> Alter Verwalter dann fahre ich aber mit
> weiß zwar nicht wie ich das meiner Frau erklären soll wenn ich um 17 Uhr nach hause komme und mich gleich wieder auf den Weg mache, aber das werde ich dann ja sehen
> und ausserdem müssen wir ja hierfür was tun http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/188


 
Hallo Thomas,
ich suche noch sportliches Asyl in einem "Winter-Team". Falls ihr noch Interesse an meinen Punkten haben solltet, einfach mal melden ...

Grüße, Franz


----------



## othom (2. November 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> ich suche noch sportliches Asyl in einem "Winter-Team". Falls ihr noch Interesse an meinen Punkten haben solltet, einfach mal melden ...
> 
> Grüße, Franz



sportliches Asyl gewährt  melde dich an


----------



## Yuma-F (2. November 2009)

othom schrieb:


> sportliches Asyl gewährt  melde dich an


 
Und wie geht das?
Bekomme ich dann irgend einen Stempel in meinen Paß? Und auf welche Ämter muss ich jetzt?


----------



## othom (2. November 2009)

dich einfach hier anmelden http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/188 
aus Kofo Ville-Biker ist aber schon Kofo-Ville-Cux-Biker geworden 
mein Kumpel aus Cuxhaven macht auch noch mit 

wenn du dich angemeldet hast muss ich dich nur noch freischalten


----------



## hornoc (3. November 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> ich suche noch sportliches Asyl in einem "Winter-Team". Falls ihr noch Interesse an meinen Punkten haben solltet, einfach mal melden ...
> 
> Grüße, Franz


 
Nette Menschen aus dem schönen Bornheim sind immer willkommen. Siehst Du ja an mir......


----------



## yogi71 (3. November 2009)

Ja ne is klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (3. November 2009)

hornoc schrieb:


> Nette Menschen aus dem schönen Bornheim sind immer willkommen. Siehst Du ja an mir......


 
... und morgens um 6 Uhr den Breniger Berg hoch zählt auch gleich doppelt, oder ...????

Ich hab mich eben auch schon im "Multi-Kulti-Team" angemeldet.

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Bornheim , Franz


----------



## hornoc (3. November 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> ... und morgens um 6 Uhr den Breniger Berg hoch zählt auch gleich doppelt, oder ...????
> 
> Ich hab mich eben auch schon im "Multi-Kulti-Team" angemeldet.
> 
> Grüße aus dem sonnigen Bornheim , Franz


 
 Sowas perverses machst Du morgens um 6? Der Rankenberg ist aber auch fies und ich würde sagen, der zählt sogar dreifach. 

Um in die Mertener-Heide zu kommen, steht bei mir auch immer der Holzweg, quasie zum warmwerden, auf dem Programm. Wobei ich die Steigung in Brenig schlimmer finde.





yogi71 schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar!


 


Mit neuen Lampen demnächst noch mehr.


----------



## yogi71 (3. November 2009)

Die Tour heute wird nur bei Gewitter und sehr sehr starkem Regen abgesagt!
Ich starte auf jedenfall, will mal wieder so richtig dreckig und nass werden.

Freu mich auf jeden der mitfährt!

Gruß
Yogi
(der genau vor einem Jahr bei so einem Wetter mit Fahrradfahren angefangen hat)


----------



## thomas-koeln (3. November 2009)

dann ist ja heute 1jähriges.....Herzlichen Glückwunsch.....


----------



## othom (3. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Gruß
> Yogi
> (der genau vor einem Jahr bei so einem Wetter mit Fahrradfahren angefangen hat)



das kenne ich doch 
nur war es bei mir August 2008, habe also erst die schönen Seiten des Mountainbikens kennen gelernt.
Von da an ging es wie ne Sucht aufwärts und 3 Bikes im Keller und ein neues in Aussicht  dafür muss ein Hardtail gehen 

und würde am liebsten jeden Tag fahren, wäre da nicht Job, Familie und drei Kinder  

und ich warte auf meine Lampe von B&M  wenn ich die nicht bald bekomme


----------



## deman (3. November 2009)

Ich such auch noch wen der mir schöne Einstiege und schöne Strecken in die Ville von Bornheim aus zeigt 
Bisher verfahr ich mich irgendwie jedesmal und komm einfach nicht da raus wo ich will. Kenn mich einfach besser auf der andern Seite der Ville aus.

Gruß aus Waldorf/Dersdorf
Carsten


----------



## Flitschbirne (3. November 2009)

Hehe geht mir genau so.

Von Weilerswist aus gesehen verfahr ich mich auf der rechten Seite Richtung Bonn immer


----------



## yogi71 (3. November 2009)

Das war eine schöne Feierabendrunde!

Ich bin vor genau einem Jahr bei Sche....wetter gestartet, so endete dann heute auch mein 1.Jubiläumstag!

Regen satt, matschige Wege und kaum Sicht.

Danke an meine drei Mitfahrer

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## hornoc (3. November 2009)

@deman
@Flitschbirne

Warum sollte es Euch besser gehen als mir. 
Ich/wir müssen einfach mehr dort fahren.


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. November 2009)

Das ist doch die "einfachere"Seite der Ville!Dort die Trails wiederzufinden ist nicht so schwer!Vielleicht sollten wir es wie in zb.BaM machen und kleine Schilder aufstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (4. November 2009)

Ich führ euch gern, gegen ein kleines Entgeld natürlich!


----------



## Conbey (4. November 2009)

Ja ne, is klar


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. November 2009)

Ich könnte am Samstag Morgen evtl.eine kleine Runde ab Sportplatz Merten anbieten....wenn Interesse besteht!


----------



## yogi71 (4. November 2009)

ich denk Du musst Testesser spielen???


----------



## Conbey (4. November 2009)

Na zur Verdauung wäre das doch total supi!!


----------



## redrace (4. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich führ euch gern, gegen ein kleines Entgeld natürlich!



Das ich nicht lache! Das sah auch mal anders aus!


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ich denk Du musst Testesser spielen???



Wie in der IG steht habe ich bis 14 Uhr "Freigang"darum ja auch Treffpunkt Merten Sportplatz,danach kann ich dann gleich bei meinen Eltern futtern gehen


----------



## hornoc (4. November 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich könnte am Samstag Morgen evtl.eine kleine Runde ab Sportplatz Merten anbieten....wenn Interesse besteht!


 
Danke für das Angebot. Ich denke mal, dass ich da in der Ecke die meisten Trails kenne. Mein Problem ist einfach nur, die Dinger wiederzufinden.  Ich muss einfach mehr da oben fahren und mir alles mal einprägen.



redrace schrieb:


> Das ich nicht lache! Das sah auch mal anders aus!


 
Aha, für´s Verfahren auch noch Geld verlangen....ne ne lass mal...das können wir auch so.


----------



## yogi71 (4. November 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> Das ich nicht lache! Das sah auch mal anders aus!


 
jaja die gute alte Zeit! Du hast mir viel gezeigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (4. November 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich könnte am Samstag Morgen evtl.eine kleine Runde ab Sportplatz Merten anbieten....wenn Interesse besteht!



HUHU
Wann solls den losgehen?


----------



## yogi71 (4. November 2009)

Na toll mit TOM fährst Du. und ich?


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. November 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Wann solls den losgehen?



Ich warte noch auf den guten Conbey,
 ich dachte so zwischen 10-11 Uhr,ach und wenn es schütten sollte bleibe ich Weichei natürlich auch Zuhause 
Kann nur sein das der Start doch im Hürther/Brühler Raum liegt,von den Bornheimern will ja keiner


----------



## Conbey (4. November 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Kann nur sein das der Start doch im Hürther/Brühler Raum liegt...



Das find ich gut!


----------



## deman (4. November 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich könnte am Samstag Morgen evtl.eine kleine Runde ab Sportplatz Merten anbieten....wenn Interesse besteht!



Ich hab Frühschicht


----------



## hornoc (4. November 2009)

Ich habe Schnappatmung. 

Neee, quatsch...ich fahre Nachmittags mit meinem Kumpel othom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aeddy (4. November 2009)

Hey Yogi ... wir danken dir für das gute Guiden ... auch bei dem matsch. schlamm wetter  

bis die tage ... 

punkte punkte punkte ... Winterpokal 

grüße Aeddy


----------



## yogi71 (4. November 2009)

Hier für Samstag, die was Schönes fahren wollen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9404


----------



## othom (4. November 2009)

und ich kann auch nicht. Ich fahre mit meinem Kumpel hornoc Nachmittags  aber wer will kann sich uns anschließen


----------



## yogi71 (5. November 2009)

mmmmmh,,

hornoc mit othom
othom mit hornoc

das heißt ihr beiden fahrt zusammen ne Runde: Aha


----------



## hornoc (5. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> mmmmmh,,
> 
> hornoc mit othom
> othom mit hornoc
> ...


 
Genau so ist das. Wir fahren eigentlich fast immer zusammen.

Wir sind beide fast gleich bekloppt, deshalb passen wir so gut zusammen.


----------



## yogi71 (5. November 2009)

Aber noch nicht verheiratet, oder???


----------



## hornoc (5. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Aber noch nicht verheiratet, oder???


 

Doch schon, aber nicht miteinander. :kotz:

Wird echt Zeit dass wir uns alle mal kennenlernen, denn die Wellenlänge scheint zu stimmen. 
Spätestens wenn meine Lampen da sind, bin ich an dem ein oder andern Dienstag mit von der Partie.


----------



## othom (5. November 2009)

hornoc schrieb:


> Doch schon, aber nicht miteinander. :kotz:
> 
> Wird echt Zeit dass wir uns alle mal kennenlernen, denn die Wellenlänge scheint zu stimmen.
> Spätestens wenn meine Lampen da sind, bin ich an dem ein oder andern Dienstag mit von der Partie.



man muss dazu sagen,das wir und davor schon von einem anderen Hobby kannten 
Kennen tun wir uns jetzt..... jetzt muss ich überlegen..... 7-8 Jahre stimmt das Horst ?

Ich bin dann auch mal mit von der Partie, auch wenn es ne blöde Fahrerei mit dem Auto zum Wasserturm ist
und Samstags kann ich leider immer erst ab Mittags


----------



## redrace (5. November 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf den guten Conbey,
> ich dachte so zwischen 10-11 Uhr,ach und wenn es schütten sollte bleibe ich Weichei natürlich auch Zuhause
> Kann nur sein das der Start doch im Hürther/Brühler Raum liegt,von den Bornheimern will ja keiner



Das ist mir dann zu früh. Ich habe ja schließlich 20 km anreise und mein Vierbeiner verlangt auch sein recht. Dann fahre ich eben alleine. Wie immer!


----------



## ~TOM~ (6. November 2009)

Ich kann leider nur bis ca 14 Uhr,es ist schon schwer alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen 
Markus,wie schaut es denn aus mit dir....die Wetterfrösche sagen jetzt natürlich für Samstag Vormittag Regen vorraus!
Ich glaub das fällt dann eh ins Wasser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (6. November 2009)

~tom~ schrieb:


> ich glaub das fällt dann eh ins wasser...



rischhhhtig


----------



## ~TOM~ (6. November 2009)

Ich "darf" am Sonntag Morgen ne Runde drehen,dann aber kurz nach Sonnenaufgang  Es soll zumindest der Sonnenaufgang zu sehen sein am Sonntag!!!Muss bis 12 Uhr wieder Zuhause sein,wenn du so früh aus dem Bett kommst,kannste gerne mit!!


----------



## Vertexto (6. November 2009)

othom schrieb:


> ....., auch wenn es ne blöde Fahrerei mit dem Auto zum Wasserturm ist



Ja genau,
da der Biergarten eh zu hat würde ich vorschlagen uns wieder am Heider zu treffen der ist als Startplatz  viel einfacher zu finden und es gibt mehr Parkplatz!!
Ausserdem müssen die jenigen die mit dem Rad anreisen nicht diesen elenden Berg hochfahren.

LG Gerd


----------



## Fliewatüüt (6. November 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Ja genau,
> da der Biergarten eh zu hat würde ich vorschlagen uns wieder am Heider zu treffen der ist als Startplatz  viel einfacher zu finden und es gibt mehr Parkplatz!!
> Ausserdem müssen die jenigen die mit dem Rad anreisen nicht diesen elenden Berg hochfahren.
> 
> LG Gerd



Hallo Gerd, hör ich da ein kleines "Mama"?

Gruß Robin


----------



## othom (6. November 2009)

es gibt keine elende Berge, nur welche die weh tun, dann weiß man was man getan hat


----------



## Derk (6. November 2009)

Ville - Berge ????


----------



## hornoc (6. November 2009)

Derk schrieb:


> Ville - Berge ????



Höchstens vom Vorgebirge aus....da sind ein paar Steigungen drin, die sich gut mit Trails kombinieren lassen.


----------



## othom (6. November 2009)

mit weh tun meinte ich, wie man die Steigungen so nimmt. Berge sind was anderes, das stimmt


----------



## Pete04 (6. November 2009)

Ist die Endenicher Ecke - Brüser Berg aus Richtung Kottenforst kommend - nicht mit ein paar Trails gesegnet, vom Auto schaut's immer aus wie Urwald? Vielen Dank für kurzen Tip, Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (6. November 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Ja genau,
> da der Biergarten eh zu hat würde ich vorschlagen uns wieder am Heider zu treffen der ist als Startplatz  viel einfacher zu finden und es gibt mehr Parkplatz!!
> Ausserdem müssen die jenigen die mit dem Rad anreisen nicht diesen elenden Berg hochfahren.
> 
> LG Gerd



Dafür dafür dafür dafür dafür dafür dafür dafür dafür


----------



## othom (7. November 2009)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ist die Endenicher Ecke - Brüser Berg aus Richtung Kottenforst kommend - nicht mit ein paar Trails gesegnet, vom Auto schaut's immer aus wie Urwald? Vielen Dank für kurzen Tip, Pete.



ja das ist richtig, man kann von da oben rüber zu euch fahren allerdings ist das schon ne ziemliche Strecke 

und wenn man dann alleine im Dunkeln fahren muss, ist das nicht so doll


----------



## yogi71 (8. November 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Ja genau,
> da der Biergarten eh zu hat würde ich vorschlagen uns wieder am Heider zu treffen der ist als Startplatz  viel einfacher zu finden und es gibt mehr Parkplatz!!
> Ausserdem müssen die jenigen die mit dem Rad anreisen nicht diesen elenden Berg hochfahren.
> 
> LG Gerd



Kommen 50 Teilnehmer mit Auto? Dann ist der Parkplatz wirklich zu klein. Ich muss auch den Berg mit dem Bike hoch, aber das Bike steht im Auto!  
Das ist ein schöner Warmfahrhügel!


----------



## Vertexto (8. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das ist ein schöner Warmfahrhügel!



Fragt sich nur für wen????
Aber wenn Du weiter 100 Km Touren fährst muß ich mir für nächstes Jahr was einfallen lassen


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2009)

Die Feierabendtour wird morgen eine gemütliche Tour, da wir min. einen "Neuling" dabei haben! 

Also dies für alle die zügig fahren wollen, zügig gibt es morgen nicht.

freu mich

LG
Yogi


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. November 2009)

Werte Radelgemeinde. Ich muss meine 100% Planung der Mitfahrt für morgen aufgrund eigener Blödheit ad acta legen. Zwar habe ich das wichtigste Gerät, das Bike, per Auto aus dem Nordosten mitgeführt, doch leider habe ich so unwichtige Kleinigkeiten wie Helm, Radschuhe und, für einen N8Ride von Nöten, Licht zu Hause vergessen . 
Ich bitte von Belehrungen und Beschimpfungen abzusehen, da bei mir eine Art Selbstgeißelung eingesetzt hat, die kein Ende nehmen will. Auf Deutsch, ich könnt :kotz:, mir  und mich  . Bringt mich aber auch nicht weiter. Also  ich noch ein bisschen.

Wünsch euch viel Spass

Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (9. November 2009)

War am Sonntag für 2h in der Ville. Ist richtig schön matschig alles. Und da es ja heute auch "sehr wenig" geregnet hat bis jetzt würd ich mich gut einpacken morgen


----------



## redrace (9. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Also dies für alle die zügig fahren wollen, zügig gibt es morgen nicht.


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. November 2009)

Also wenn der Wetterbericht recht behält werde ich mir das mit dem Nightride nochmal überlegen Heute!
Bin Heute auch mit dem Auto zur Arbeit,um halb 5 war es am schütten wie sau!
Momentan kann ich den Matsch nicht mehr sehen....jeden Tag Kette reinigen ist nicht mein fall


----------



## Conbey (10. November 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Also wenn der Wetterbericht recht behält werde ich mir das mit dem Nightride nochmal überlegen Heute!
> Bin Heute auch mit dem Auto zur Arbeit,um halb 5 war es am schütten wie sau!
> Momentan kann ich den Matsch nicht mehr sehen....jeden Tag Kette reinigen ist nicht mein fall



Schließe mich an! Hab gehört, dass es heute Abend besser werden soll...es soll etwas weniger regnen ...und der Robin hat ja auch schon,
wegen Schuseligkeit abgesagt.


----------



## yogi71 (10. November 2009)

Warum schreibt Ihr noch das Ihr nicht mitfahrt??Nix Neues!


----------



## redrace (10. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Warum schreibt Ihr noch das Ihr nicht mitfahrt??Nix Neues!



HUHU
Ich sehe mich schon wieder alleine da stehen!


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. November 2009)

Dann kann auch wieder geheizt werden


----------



## yogi71 (10. November 2009)

Ich bin da!


----------



## redrace (10. November 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Dann kann auch wieder geheizt werden



Ich fahre nie schnell!


----------



## yogi71 (10. November 2009)

Rischtisch!

Heute wird sehr gemütlich! Bin nicht ganz fit.Aber ne Sonntagstour am Dienstag muss es auch mal geben!

Bin gespannt ob alle angemeldeten kommen.

Bis nachher 

Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. November 2009)

Wünsch euch viel Spass und hoffentlich trockenen Regen von oben. Obwohl das bei dem aufgeweichten Boden wahrscheinlich egal ist, ob es auch noch von oben nässt. Hauptsache es geht euch nicht wie Forrest Gump, der hatte ja Regen von oben, von unten und auch noch von der Seite. Ich halt zu euch 

Gruß Robin


----------



## Aeddy (10. November 2009)

bin auch da ...  

ab in den matsch ... 

bis dann

EDIT:   das war wohl nix bei mir .. schon auf dem weg nen Plattfuss ... naja bin ich dann wieder heim ..  

hoffe ihr hattet spass ... liebe leute


----------



## redrace (10. November 2009)

HUHU
War schön heute! Schön matschig!! Die Bilder die was geworden sind findet ihr in meinem Blog. Link siehe unten.


----------



## yogi71 (11. November 2009)

War auch schön und der Matsch mmmmmhhhh.


----------



## Conbey (11. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ... und der Matsch mmmmmhhhh.



Oh ja  ganz toll! Wie gut das es gestern dunkel war und ich mir die Bescherung erst heute so richtig angucken kann / werde.


----------



## yogi71 (11. November 2009)

Tu es nicht!


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. November 2009)

Ich wäre gestern ja doch noch gerne mitgekommen...aber wir waren im Hürth Park und ich hab mich dort durchgefuttert,erst Currywurst dann Chinese...das scheint mein Magen aber nicht ganz vertragen zu haben,die Nacht war klasse :kotz:
Werde aber ab Morgen wieder das Rad zur Arbeit nehmen und hoffe das meine Lampe bald ohne Zollbesuch zu mir kommt 

@Yogi&Markus
Wie schaut es denn nu mit Morgen aus...wann???


----------



## yogi71 (11. November 2009)

Morgen ist klar! Kleine Änderung! Schicke geleich PN


----------



## Conbey (11. November 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ...hoffe das meine Lampe bald ohne Zollbesuch zu mir kommt



Wenn du doch zum Zoll musst, kann ich dir sagen wie du dahin 
kommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. November 2009)

Wird man eigentlich nochmal benachrichtigt, wenn die DX den Reiseweg gen Deutschland antritt?


----------



## redrace (11. November 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wird man eigentlich nochmal benachrichtigt, wenn die DX den Reiseweg gen Deutschland antritt?



Ja vom Zoll


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. November 2009)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt und es kann nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## Flitschbirne (11. November 2009)

Ich habe letzten Samstag zumindest von DX eine Versandbestätigung bekommen...


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. November 2009)

Laut EMail soll meine bis mitte nächster Woche spätestens da sein....mal gespannt wann das  kommt!!


----------



## Yuma-F (12. November 2009)

hornoc schrieb:


> Nette Menschen aus dem schönen Bornheim sind immer willkommen. Siehst Du ja an mir......


 
@ Othom und Hornoc:
So, ich hab meine Winterpokal-Punkte auch mal (nachträglich) eingetragen. Gewinnen wir jetzt???
Wie wäre es mal mit einer Kennenlern-Runde im Bereich Kofo-Ville? Das bringt zudem noch weitere Punkte  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (12. November 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Wie? Ich dachte diese Funktion ist bei den JFFR Teams nicht erlaubt...


----------



## yogi71 (12. November 2009)

Ist Franz ein JFFR Team??? Nein!!!
Ausserdem was ist verboten?? Das Nachtragen von Punkten ab dem 2.November ist doch OK!


----------



## yogi71 (12. November 2009)

*Tour de Euskirchen die 2´te*
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9468​


----------



## othom (12. November 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> @ Othom und Hornoc:
> So, ich hab meine Winterpokal-Punkte auch mal (nachträglich) eingetragen. Gewinnen wir jetzt???
> Wie wäre es mal mit einer Kennenlern-Runde im Bereich Kofo-Ville? Das bringt zudem noch weitere Punkte  !!!



können wir gerne machen, wie wäre es mit Samstag 13 Uhr vorher kann ich leider nicht
wir dachten schon du hältst Winterschlaf


----------



## hornoc (12. November 2009)

othom schrieb:


> können wir gerne machen, wie wäre es mit Samstag 13 Uhr vorher kann ich leider nicht
> wir dachten schon du hältst Winterschlaf



Bei mir geht es dieses Wochenende nur am Samstag und auch nur, wenn es nicht regnet (bin bekennendes Weichei )


----------



## Conbey (13. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das Nachtragen von Punkten ab dem 2.November ist doch OK!



Für uns ja, für andere Teams...nein.


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. November 2009)

Och manno Ihr macht wieder Touren am Samstag und ich kann nicht mit fahren


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. November 2009)

Was ist denn hier los...alle im Winterschlaf???


----------



## Flitschbirne (16. November 2009)

zzzzzzz...


----------



## Yuma-F (16. November 2009)

othom schrieb:


> können wir gerne machen, wie wäre es mit Samstag 13 Uhr vorher kann ich leider nicht
> wir dachten schon du hältst Winterschlaf


 
Mit dem Winterschlaf ist übrigens eine recht gut Idee, wenn ich mir das mal so überlege:
Der notwendige Winterspeck ist vorhanden, ausreichend müde bin ich auch. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch jemanden, der mit hilft, das Sofa in den Keller zu tragen.

Wie stellt man denn einen Wecker auf 31.März 2010 9:00 Uhr ein ??? Bei meinem geht das nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (17. November 2009)

Oh ja,der Winterspeck is auch bei mir schon gut vorhanden...Frau kocht eben zu gut 
Da helfen die 18km am Tag auch nicht viel,wird zeit das die Sonne mal wieder raus kommt!!!


----------



## yogi71 (17. November 2009)

Ach wie schön das heute war!

Danke meinen Mitfahrern für die Matschtour. Was war das rutschig, auf einer Tour dreimal neben dem MTB hab ich auch noch nicht geschafft.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Flitschbirne (17. November 2009)

> "neben dem MTB"



wie "vom MTB runter in den Schlamm" ???


----------



## yogi71 (17. November 2009)

So ungefähr! Schlammpackung!


----------



## WhiteBandit (18. November 2009)

Ja war echt Großartgig. Hat viel Spaß gemacht.

War auch mein erster NightRide


----------



## yogi71 (19. November 2009)

*EU-NIGHTRIDE 20.11.2009*
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9510​


----------



## mahatma (20. November 2009)

Habe heute beim Gang um den See festgestellt, dass am Heider Bergsee ein singletrail existiert. Direkt am Ufer entlang. Er bräuchte nur etwas Pflege.
Wenn man den See vom Parkplatz aus rechts rum umrundet und hinter dem Angelheim (die letzte Hütte überhaupt) anhält, geht der Blick über die Bucht zu einem breiten Zufahrtsweg. Also um die Bucht herum, den Weg runter fahren. Hier geht es dann nach rechts los, immer schön am Ufer vorbei.
Ich schätze die Länge so auf 1 km. 
Er ist nur leider stellenweise aufgrund von kleinem Schnittholz schlecht oder nicht passierbar.
Aber wenn man da mal öfter fahren und immer mal ein bischen beiseite räumen würde, könnte da ein schöner trail entstehen und den tristen Ritt um den See ein wenig auflockern.


----------



## redrace (21. November 2009)

mahatma schrieb:


> Habe heute beim Gang um den See festgestellt, dass am Heider Bergsee ein singletrail existiert. Direkt am Ufer entlang. Er bräuchte nur etwas Pflege.
> Wenn man den See vom Parkplatz aus rechts rum umrundet und hinter dem Angelheim (die letzte Hütte überhaupt) anhält, geht der Blick über die Bucht zu einem breiten Zufahrtsweg. Also um die Bucht herum, den Weg runter fahren. Hier geht es dann nach rechts los, immer schön am Ufer vorbei.
> Ich schätze die Länge so auf 1 km.
> Er ist nur leider stellenweise aufgrund von kleinem Schnittholz schlecht oder nicht passierbar.
> Aber wenn man da mal öfter fahren und immer mal ein bischen beiseite räumen würde, könnte da ein schöner trail entstehen und den tristen Ritt um den See ein wenig auflockern.



HUHU
Ich schau mal ob ich den finde und fang schon mal an!


----------



## yogi71 (21. November 2009)

Mach nen beleuchteten Pfeil dran, damit wir den Anfang finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. November 2009)

Nicht dass das Schnittholz Angelruten sind - waren ja bisher eine friedliche Coexistenz


----------



## Flitschbirne (23. November 2009)

An die Leute die sich auch bei DX die Lampe bestellt haben:

Habt ihr nochmal was gehört?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (23. November 2009)

Irgendwie noch nicht. Hab vor ca. drei Wochen bestellt, warte noch `ne Woche ab, dann frag ich mal nach.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (23. November 2009)

Werte Radelgemeinde, morgen Abend keine Lust. Wird doch schönstes Wetter, guckst du http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/bruehl/DE0001408.html

Oder hat sich das immer noch nicht geändert mit den Schwarzfahrern


----------



## Flitschbirne (23. November 2009)

> The item (RT037030592HK) left Hong Kong for its destination on 18-Nov-2009



Hmmm. Der Flug dauert wohl keine 5 Tage oder?


----------



## redrace (23. November 2009)

fliewatüüt schrieb:


> werte radelgemeinde, morgen abend keine lust. Wird doch schönstes wetter, guckst du http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/bruehl/de0001408.html
> 
> oder hat sich das immer noch nicht geändert mit den schwarzfahrern



arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aeddy (23. November 2009)

geduld mit den DX Lampen ... das ist der Preis Dafür das die so günstig sind .. man muss einfach mal warten .... 

werde morgen nicht dabei sein bin noch bis mittwoch krank geschrieben ... 

viel spass dem rest ...


----------



## yogi71 (23. November 2009)

Es sind immer Schwarzbiker dabei! Ist ganz normal!

Ach ja, ich bin da!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. November 2009)

So,jetzt wird es ernst!!!
Ich hab mich auch eingetragen,muss nur noch Morgen nen Adapter für das Ladegerät besorge,ohne Saft leuchtet es wohl nicht lange 
Oder hat der König den Superakku fertig und könnte ihn evtl. geladen mitbringen???Dann würd ich noch den Flaschenhalter dran dübeln


----------



## Fliewatüüt (23. November 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> arbeit!



Armes Tier, was sogar einer Grippe einen Namen gegeben hat.

@ Aeddy: Gute Besserung!


----------



## hornoc (23. November 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> An die Leute die sich auch bei DX die Lampe bestellt haben:
> 
> Habt ihr nochmal was gehört?



Bei mir sind es jetzt genau 3 Wochen und der Status bei der Hongkong Post steht seit dem 19.11 auf "The item (RT.............HK) is being processed for departure from Hong Kong as of 19-Nov-2009". Scheint ein längerer Prozess zu sein.


----------



## yogi71 (24. November 2009)

Heute wird geradelt!

Allerdings sehr locker, gemütlich, langsam und entspannt! Hab ich was vergessen?? Nööööööö!

Bin nicht ganz fit, will aber fahren! Also bis nachher.

Grüßle Yogi


----------



## Kazamatsuri (24. November 2009)

Sö, hab mich auch mal eingetragen, momentan ist das Wetter halbwegs ok. Werde allerdings bei Wolkenbrüchen wie gestern nicht kommen.
Wenn ich komme, bin ich auf jeden Fall bis 18:15 Uhr am Wasserturm. Hoffe, es bleibt einigermaßen trocken.

Bis denne


----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Heute wird geradelt!
> 
> Allerdings sehr locker, gemütlich, langsam und entspannt! Hab ich was vergessen?? Nööööööö!
> 
> ...



So wird es passieren


----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. November 2009)

Und so ist es passiert.

Schöne Tour heute Abend bei lauen, nahezu sommerlichen Temperaturen. Hat denn jemand der Mitfahrer die technischen Daten für mich wie km, hm und, was am wichtigsten für den Winterpokal ist, die Radelzeit? Mein elektronisches Anzeigegerät hatte Angst im Dunkeln und ist ausgefallen. 

Schönen Abend noch

Gruß Robin


----------



## Flitschbirne (24. November 2009)

Heute war dieser tolle Deutsche Post Abholzettel für den Folgetag im Briefkasten 

Bin sehr gespannt morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. November 2009)

Hey Robin, 

Zeit steht bei mir im WP eingetragen!  Rest hab ich zuhause, geb ich Dir heute abend.

Waren so etwas über 30km. Hm nicht viel, wie immer!

Nee, wat war das schön schlammig. Bin gespannt ob ich die Klamotten nochmal sauber bekomme.


----------



## Flitschbirne (26. November 2009)

Lol. Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Strom Adapters aus Hongkong


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. November 2009)

Meiner soll laut elektronischer Auskunft der Hongkong Post auch den weiten Weg angetreten haben. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt. War sehr deprimierend, am letzten Dienstag mit seinem neuem Licht angeben zu wollen (das gar nicht mal so billig war), um dann festzustellen, dass man doch am unteren Ende der Lichtkette ist. Aber das wird schon, ich bin guter Hoffnung. 

In diesem Sinne: Möge das Licht mit euch sein!!

Gruß Robin


----------



## Aeddy (26. November 2009)

einfach abwarten ... ich habe auch wieder adapter in der post gehabt 

kommt schon irgendwann die lampe ...    warte auch noch auf 2 lampen ... anstatt die zumindest eine bestellung dann auch direkt komplett los schicken ^^ ... da schicken die sind stecker für paar cent einzeln ... 

grüße Aeddy 

P.S.: Danke für die Besserungsgrüße Robin ... bin auch wieder gesund


----------



## Poison_Girl (29. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mich nach 3 Wochen Pause nachher mal wieder aufs Rad wagen...deshalb auch nur ne kleine Runde (ca.2 Stunden) oben in der Ville... die Motivation ist allerdings... öhm.... begrenzt. Mag jemand mitkommen? Startpunkt wäre 11:30 Uhr am Heider Bergsee.
Vielleicht dann mal bis später,
LG

Poison_Girl


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. November 2009)

Hi bin um 11:30 Uhr da


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. November 2009)

Hallo Katrin!
Vielen dank für die Nette Tour auch wenn ich in der Hälfte ausgestiegen bin. Wieder mit Knie Problemen.
Ich hoffe Ihr seid so halbwegs Trocken nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Aeddy (29. November 2009)

naja ... es war schon etwas nass  

danke euch beiden für die nette Tour  

bis die tage 

grüße Aeddy


----------



## Poison_Girl (29. November 2009)

Hi Ihr beiden,
viele Grüße an Euch und schön, dass Ihr trotz kleinerer (oder größerer) Problemchen mitgefahren seid!!!!   
Ich hoffe, wir können die Sonntagstouren wieder ein bisschen etablieren, hoffentlich bei etwas besserem Wetter nächstes Mal 
Dann Euch beiden noch gute Bessserung und allen einen schönen Sonntag 
LG

Katrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aeddy (30. November 2009)

Servus zusammen ... 
hab mich auch mal für morgen eingetragen ... da ich noch paar sachen vorher zu erledigen habe ... weiß ich nicht ob ich es schaffe ... wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin .. fahrt ohne mich ... 

falls mir noch wer der mitfahrer seine handynummer per PN schickt könnte ich auch frühzeitig absagen ... 

dankeschön 
lg Aeddy


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

